# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Index Cat Fans Unite and PEACH II: Moar Kittehs!

## Bhu

*INDEX from Old Thread*

*Base Classes* Cat  Burglar version 1 (Page 1), Version 2 (Page 26)

*Epic Classes* Epic versions of Base Classes and PrC's are listed with that class.
Catzilla, Cheshire Cat, Die Panzerkatzen (Page 22)
Fluffy Smiter of Smiting (Page 24) 
Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun (Page 24)
Bakeneko, Child of Asmodeus (Page 25)

*Magic Items* Page 24, or listed with the class they are appropriate for.

*Feats* Page 1, or listed with the class they are appropriate for.  Epic Feats are on page 23. Human Form Feats on Page 26.

*Racial Substitution Levels* Page 1 and 8 and 27

*Kitty spells and Domains* Page 13

*Prestige Classes* Son of Pinky, Tibbit Skirmisher (Page 2)
Bear Wrassler, The Grasshopper Society (Page 3)
Abominable Snow Kitty, Big Kitty, Darth Puddytatses, The Black Paws (Page 5)
Sanda's Little Helpers, Watchcat (Page 6)
Ninelifer, Pocket Kitty (Page 7)
Critter, Good Kitty (Page 8)
The Familiar (Page 9)
Lazor Kitteh (Page 10)
Bad Kitty (Page 11)
Breathsucker (Page 12)
Fencepost Yowler, Feral (Page 13)
Aristocat, Crazy Cat Lady, Katgrrl (Page 15)
Cat Fu Fighter, Tibbit Jester, Vet (Page 16)
Cats from Saturn, Short Paw Clan (Page 17)
Akaneko, Foof Lord (Page 18)
Burlap Guild, Professional Mouser (Page 19)
Mortician (Page 20)
Catnipper, Trickster (Page 21)

*Cat Burglar 3.0*
Base Class (Page 33)
Feats, Kitty Magic (Page 34)
Epic Kitty Magic (Page 36)
Kitty Domains (Page 36)
Mawm (Page 37)
The Great Kitteh in Da Sky (Page 38)
The Bad Kitteh in Da Night (Page 40)
Outside Cat (Page 40)
Goober, Housecat (Page 41)
Alley Kat (Page 42)
Blue Eyes, Mean Kitteh, The Feline Way (Page 43)
Charmaine Pussyfoot, Itty Bitty (Page 44)
Mrrow, The Mows (Page 45)
Cat Elves, Various Racial Substitution Levels (Page 46)
Temple Guardians of Mrrow (Page 47)
Abominable Snow Kitty, Akaneko, Aristocat (Page 48)
Bad Kitty, Bear Wrassler, Big Kitty, Breathsucker, Burlap Guild Member (Page 49)

Note: The Mows class substitution levels are also to be used with Awakened Cats.  Placing the note here since I can't do stuff with the older post.

*INDEX from New Thread*

Burlap Guild Member, Cat Fu Fighter, Catnipper, Cat from Saturn, Crazy Cat Lady, Critter, Darth Puddytatses, Fencepost Yowler, Feral, Foof Lord, Good Kitty, Katgrrl (Page 1)

Lazor Kitteh, Mortician, Ninelifer, Pocket Kitty, Professional Mouser, Sanda's Little Helpers (Page 2)

Cheshire Cat, Short Paw Clan, Sons of Pinky, The Black Paws, The Familiar (Page 3)

Bakeneko, Blade of Arcane Felinity by Lix Lorn, The Grasshopper Society, Tibbit Jester, Tibbit Skirmisher, Trickster, Vet, Watchcat, Wolfguard by Lix Lorn (Page 4)

Pixie Kitty, Support Kitteh (Page 5)

Gunner Kitty, new spells (Page 6)

Thundercat (Page 7)

Ranpu (Page 8)

Cabbit, Om Nom Nom Fu (Page 9)

Iron Floof Kung Fu (Page 10)

Meowcenary, Cat Warrior by Swiftmongoose (Page 11)

Meowcenary guns and spells (page 12)

Phantom Cat (page 13)

Sea Tiger (Page 14)

Burger Chef, Library Cat, Sand Cat (Page 15)

Lord Fluffybottoms by Domriso (Page 18)

Sisters of the Sphinx, Yarn Kensai (Page 19)

Lord of the Jungle, Pink Panther (Page 20)

Cute Kitty, Sneaky Kitty, Spooky Kitty, Tuff Kitty (Page 21)

Curious Kitty, Mischievous Kitty, Scared Kitty, Snuggly Kitty (Page 22)

Cats from Uranus, Felimancer, Horrible Kitty, Lazy Kitty, more kitty magic spells (Page 23)

Catooist, Catzilla, Chield of Asmodeus, Die Panzerkatzen, Fixit Gang, Masseuse, Member of the Boogie Nation (Page 24)

Athenauem Cat, Catzooka, Fluffy Smiter of Smiting, Grumpy Cat, Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun, Kitler, Keyboard Cat, Mistress of the Toadie Frogs, Overcat, Sad Kitteh, Viking Cat (Page 25)

Cantobele, Caterwaul, Cath Shee, Change Cat, Ebon Tiger, Elven Cat, Kirre, Kamadan, Kamatlan, Luck Eater, Marine Cat, Nyan Cat, Sabu Lord, Sand Cat, Snow Tiger, Tagster, Tigone, Winged Cat, and more kitty magic spells (page 26)

Cat God, Epic Cat Burglar, Savage Feral, Kitty Domains and yet more kitty magic spells (page 27)

Catwitch, The Four, Famine spells, Mows, Kitty Magic Items (Page 28)

Cantobele, Cat Elves, Cath Shee, Elven Cat, Furby, Jana-Nimr, Jana-Qitat, Racial Substitution Levels, Rakasta, Tabaxi, Tabaxi Lord, Wemic and yet more kitty magic spells (page 29)


*Other Stuff*
Cat Attraction
Kitten Friend by Welknair
Lord Fluffybottoms Vestige by Domriso

We begin anew! (Note to self: List of ideas and requests on page 5)

----------


## Lix Lorn

Hooray for cats!

----------


## Bhu

I made an oopsie when I restarted the htread cause I forgot some edits that needed to be done to teh Burlap GUild, so without further ado...



*BURLAP GUILD MEMBER* 

 

_"You keep this up and I'll tell daddy on you."_  

 The Burlap Throat-Wattle in the little town of Burlap is the worlds most infamous dragons only bar.  It is considered neutral territory where Dragons of all species can meet and conduct business, chat, or try to get laid by the bar maids without any fighting or assassination going on.  It's also home to a thriving Cat Burglars Guild, all of whom are the bastard children of dragons and humanoid bar wenches (darn dragon groupies).  The dragons have noticed that their kids and paramours have a thing for cats, but somehow have miraculously not noticed that the cats are some sort of organization.  Or perhaps they've simply been kind enough to not mention it since most of them are their kids.

BECOMING A BURLAP GUILD MEMBER   
Most of the members of the Burlap Throat-Wattle Guild are multiclassed Dragonfire Adepts/Cat Burglars.  You're really sort of born into the Guild more than becoming a member of it.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Breath Weapon, Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Dragon Kitty)
*Feats*:  Dragontouched, Spittin' Fury
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 ranks, Diplomacy 8 ranks, Listen 8 ranks
*Special*:  Must have been born into the Guild.  They really don't accept wannabe members, you must be the child of a dragon and a barmaid at the Burlap Throat-Wattle.  Snobbish yes, but it works.


*Class Skills*
 The Burlap Guild Member's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcane, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +2     +0    Hisssss, Spit
2. +1    +3     +3     +0    Family Inheritance
3. +1    +3     +3     +1    Tuffer Than the Average Kitteh
4. +2    +4     +4     +1    Hisssss
5. +2    +4     +4     +1    Family Inheritance
6. +3    +5     +5     +2    Tuffer Than the Average Kitteh
7. +3    +5     +5     +2    Hisssss
8. +4    +6     +6     +2    Family Inheritance
9. +4    +6     +6     +3    Tuffer Than the Average Kitteh
10.+5    +7     +7     +3    Death From Above
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Burlap Guild Members gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Hisssss (Su)*: You are particularly intimidating in Kitty Form for some reason.  When hissing or yowling at someone within 30' that person must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma modifier) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds if you are in Kitty Form.

At 4th level when using this ability it affects all living things in 45', and they are Shaken for 2d6 rounds.

At 7th level this effects all living opponents within 60', and also works when you charge.  Opponents are Frightened instead of Shaken.

*Spit (Su)*: Your Dragonfire Adept and Burlap Guild Member levels stack for purposes of determining the amount of damage your Breath Weapon does.

*Family Inheritance (Ex)*: At levels 2, 5, and 8 you get a Spell-Like Ability you may use 3 times per day.  At 2nd level you may cast one of the following: Flight of the Dragon, Voice of the Dragon.  At 5th level you may choose from the following: Draconic Might, Draconic Polymorph, Dragonsight, or Form of the Desert Hunter.  At 8th level you may choose one of the following: Aura of Terror, Imperious Glare, or Lesser Dragonshape.

*Tuffer Than the Average Kitteh (Ex)*: You gain DR 2/- at level 3.  This increases to DR 5/- at level 6, and DR 8/- at level 9.

*Death From Above (Ex)*: At 10th level you gain Wings in Kitty Form, and a Fly speed of 50' (Average).  The Wings may be hidden or not at your option.  Hiding or unveiling them is a Swift Action.

PLAYING A BURLAP GUILD MEMBERS 
 You are teh awesomes, and you know it.  Your father (or mother) is likely famous worldwide, and your other parent is famous at least locally.  Now granted Gods and other powerful beings occasionally meddle with your family life cause mom or dad happens to be a dragon, but that just makes things interesting.  Now if only you can find a way to exploit this...
*Combat*: Combat draws attention, especially since your chief method of combat is spitting some form of breath weapon.  Burlap Guild members avoid fighting when possible, attempting to resolve most issues peacefully.  And if that doesn't work they fire people up and run for the hills (assuming Dad lives in the hills).
*Advancement*: Advancement for Burlap Guild members often depends on what their parent was as that greatly influences their temperament.  Plus they have to hide what they're up to from mom and dad occasionally.  Parents can be so disapproving when you intend to rob a powerful crime lord just for weekend giggles.
*Resources*: The Burlap Guild members have access to the Guilds resources, and individual members can sometimes discreetly ask mom to persuade dad to help them out of a jam (they do this strictly in humanoid form though, they never let the dragons know they're the local bar kitties).

BURLAP GUILD MEMBERS IN THE WORLD 
_"I never knew dragons liked cats.  Cats all over the place in that dragon bar..."_ 
 Members of the Burlap Guild are pretty much like any other Cat Burglar Guild, except their human persona is much more public given who their father is and all.  They tend to be mildly famous in human form just because of their name.  As kitties they have blessed anonymity though.
*Daily Life*: Mostly you're just like any other Thieve's Guild member whose parent happens to be a giant creature of vast magical power and world spanning fame.  Now granted it's much harder to be a thief when your the child of someone famous, but it's far, far easier to get the girls.  So it ain't all bad.  At least until your scaly parent loudly and in public gives you the "for Christ's sake don't knock her up" speech.
*Notables*: Roland Silvertongue (CG Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Dragonfire Adept 3/Burlap Guild Member 6) is the son of a local Silver Dragon, and spends much of his time trying to seduce the local women.  Yolanda Redcheeks (CE Female Halfling Cat Burglar 1/Dragonfire Adept/Burlap Guild Member 6) is the daughter of a older red Dragon well known for his obsessive love of short women (as well as his touchiness about the subject).  She cares not for Roland.
*Organizations*: The Burlap Guild is an organization.  It's small, but it has a disproportionate amount of influence due to it's members ancestry.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's assume you're a cat till you spew fire or acid or some such.  At that point they start to freak out and mutter about the local dragons being perverts (assuming the aforementioned dragons aren't in ear shot).

BURLAP GUILD MEMBERS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC kind of implies it's members are famous, or at least their parents are.  Which may be a headache for some DM's.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely a silly campaign PrC.  Dragon bars don't exactly scream seriousness.
*Encounters*: PC's will encounter the Burlap Guild if they are ever stupid enough to try to rob (or start trouble in) the Burlap Throat Wattle, or harm or threaten any of the workers there.  Given that the bar patrons are also dragons, the Guild will probably be the least of their worries...

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are being entertained by watching a local boy trying to seduce a halfling girl.  When she rebuffs him with a chair, they turn into small cats and start spitting fire at each other.  Then they notice the PC's.  Who are suddenly nervous for some reason...


Roland Silvertongue
CG Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Dragonfire Adept 3/Burlap Guild Member 6
*Init* +6 (+9 KF), *Senses*: Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Draconic
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, +2 Natural, )
*AC (KF)* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +2 Dex, +2 Natural, )
*hp* 51 (12 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +11 (+14 KF), *Will* +7  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-7 KF)
*Atk Options* Breath Weapon 2d6 (DC 22), Breath Effect (Frost Breath), Hisssss (DC 22)
*Combat Gear* 
*Invocations*  Beguiling Influence, Deafening Roar
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18
*Abilities* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Dragon Kitty), Kitty Magic (I Must Shred This Paper), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Scales +2, DR 5/-, Family Inheritance (Voice of the Dragon, Dragonsight)
*Feats* Ability Focus (Breath Weapon, Hisssss), Dodge, Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Spittin' Fury, Dragontouched (B)
*Skills* Appraise +5, Bluff +12, Concentration +8, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +8, Hide +10, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +6, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Search +9, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +5, Spot +9, Tumble +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Possessions* 



*EPIC BURLAP GUILD MEMBER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Burlap Guild Member gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Spittin' Fury 
Your breath smells like peppermint and butt kicking!
*Prerequisites*: Breath Weapon as a Class Feature 
*Benefits*: The Save DC of your Breath Weapon is based on your Charisma Modifier instead of your Constitution Modifier.

----------


## Bhu

*CAT FU FIGHTER* 

 

_"You dare insult a master of the art of Cat Fu?"_  

 Cat Fu Fighters have studied the manly art of using their fellow brethren as weapons.  In other words they throw cats at people or use them as hand held cuisinart devices.  Yeah, they're a weird bunch...

BECOMING A CAT FU FIGHTER   
Most Cat Fu Fighters begin as Cat Burglars, and take a few levels of Fighter to get some necessary Feats.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Feats*:  Animal Affinity, Improved Unarmed Strike, Superior Unarmed Strike, Throw Anything
*Skills*: Bluff 6 ranks, Sleight of Hand 4 ranks
*Base Attack Bonus*: +5



*Class Skills*
 The Cat Fu Fighter's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +0    Summon the Kittehs, Kitty Weapons
2. +2    +3     +3     +0    Improved Sleight of Hand (+2)
3. +3    +3     +3     +1    Show Off
4. +4    +4     +4     +1    Kitty Weapons
5. +5    +4     +4     +1    Improved Sleight of Hand (+4)
6. +6    +5     +5     +2    Show Off
7. +7    +5     +5     +2    Kitty Weapons
8. +8    +6     +6     +2    Improved Sleight of Hand (+6)
9. +9    +6     +6     +3    Show Off
10.+10   +7     +7     +3    Supahstah!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Cat Fu Fighters gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Summon the Kittehs (Su)*: As a Standard Action you may summon 6 Housecats (you may never call up more than 6 Cats plus 1 Cat per point of Charisma Modifier).  They will stay for the duration of the encounter.  Where they've been hiding, and how they got where you are now is unimportant, they just show up.  Advise everyone else to deal with it.

*Kitty Weapons (Ex)*: You may wield Housecats as One-handed Light weapons.  Initially at 1st level this means they are melee weapons doing 1d6 plus your Dexterity modifier in slashing damage (x2 on a Critical), or your (Unarmed strike damage plus Cat Fu Fighter Level divided by 3).  You may apply Weapon Feats to wielded cats as you would any other weapon (i.e. you can buy Improved Critical-Cat as a Feat).  

At 4th level you may use the Kitties as a thrown weapon with a range increment of 5.  The cats are trained to automatically return to you, and will immediately attempt to return as quickly as possible.  Damage as a thrown weapon is 1d6 slashing damage (x2 on a Critical).

At 7th level you may unleash a shower of cats from within your robes on an unsuspecting victim as a Standard action.  Make an Sleight of Hand check vs your opponents Spot check.  If successful you add your check result to the damage done.  If you fail they see the attack coming, and you only add half the check to damage.

*Improved Sleight of Hand (Ex)*:  Since your fighting style relies on hiding Kitties in your clothing you become quite excellent at hiding them on your person.  At 2nd level you gain a +2 Competence Bonus to Sleight of Hand checks (+4 when hiding cats on your person). You may hide up to 2 Housecats on your person with a single check provided sufficient clothing.

At 5th level you gain a +4 Competence Bonus to Sleight of Hand checks (+6 when hiding cats on your person). You may hide up to 4 Housecats on your person with a single check provided sufficient clothing.

At 8th level you gain a +6 Competence Bonus to Sleight of Hand checks (+8 when hiding cats on your person). You may hide up to 8 Housecats on your person with a single check provided sufficient clothing.

*Show Off (Ex)*: You and your cats have trained to perform interesting combat tricks.  At 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels you may choose 1 combat maneuver from the following list:

Kitty Makin' Biscuits: If you successfully hit your opponent with a Ranged Kitty Attack, he must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Dexterity Modifier) or be Stunned 1 Round and Nauseated 1d3 rounds after.  If the Save is successful he is merely Nauseated 1 Round.

Little Kitty Tripper Upper: If you successfully hit your opponent with a Ranged Kitty attack, you may immediately make a Trip Attempt (your Dex vs his Strength) as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity (and if you fail they do not get an attempt to Trip you back).  The Trip attempt uses your Size modifier, not the Kitties.

Facehugger: If you successfully hit your opponent with a Ranged Kitty Attack, they must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Dexterity modifier) or be Blinded for 1d3 rounds.  If the Save is successful, he is Dazed 1 round instead.  If a "1" is rolled on the Save, the victim is permanently Blinded.

Hug of the Thousand Paws: If you successfully make a Grapple check against an opponent, your kitties pile on, doing +1d3 damage per Kitty you have on your person, and providing a +1 Circumstance Bonus per Kitty to Grapple checks to maintain your Grapple.

Kitteh Up Mah Sleeve: You have become an expert at hiding Kitties in your voluminous yet sturdy sleeves.  Any round in which you make a successful Sleight of Hand vs your opponents Spot check you may increase your normal Sneak Attack damage by +2d6.

Sneaky Nibbles: You have become an expert at hiding Kitties on your person in general.  If you make a successful Sleight of Hand check vs your opponents Spot check the critical threat range for your Kitty Weapons increases to 18-20 for the rest of the round (they never see it coming).  You may Full Attack while using this ability.

Swarm Defense: Whenever an opponent attempts to Grapple you, you get an Attack of Opportunity (even if your opponent has Improved Grapple or Improved Grab) with your Kitty Weapon attack as your Kitties leap from your robes to defend you.  

Presents for Daddy: You may make a Ranged Disarm attack to knock something from your opponents hand.  This does not damage your Kitty, nor does it take an Attack of Opportunity.  If the Disarm is successful whatever was in the opponents hands is now held by the Kitty, who will be returning to you posthaste.


*Supahstah! (Ex)*: Choose any 1 Show Off Maneuver.  The Save DC if it is Kitty Makin' Biscuits or Facehugger, increases by +4.  If it requires an Opposed check you get +4 to the roll.  If it gives you an Attack of Opportunity you are +4 on that attack roll.  You also gain Leadership as a Bonus Feat, and a +4 Bonus to your Leadership score as you attract legions of followers desperate to learn the Masters secrets.

PLAYING A CAT FU FIGHTER 
 Learn to be mysterious and use Bluff as much as possible.  You always want people to believe you are capable of more things than you actually are.   Never give a straight answer, never be straightforward, always take the long way to get to your point.  Wear roomy clothes you can hide lots of stuff in.  And by stuff we mean cats.  
*Combat*: You have learned to wield kitties as extensions of your own body.  It confuses and disorients people, so concentrate on it just to mess with them.  Besides flinging cats into peoples faces is damn funny.
*Advancement*: Preferably you'd like to be the most awesomest mysterious super guy in town.  Cause that gets the women in droves.  Fighting is okay, but hot women are better.  Some Cat Fu Fighters will be better at one of the two, but few deviate from this path.
*Resources*: Cat Fu Fighters have the Cat Burglar Guilds to draw on, and the schools that teach them their art. 

CAT FU FIGHTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"That long haired freak in the oriental robe hit me with a tabby...this town is going to Hell Louise..."_ 
 People luv the Cat Fu Fighters.  They pretend to be arrogant, cool, and unreachable.  It's all to get the local women to swoon when they show up of course.  And of course they indulge in some fighting, but that's only for effect to increase their rep.
*Daily Life*: You spend much of the day either training, or cultivating your reputation about town for maximum effect.  This has led other Guild members to question when you actually do any work, but you always assure them that you're on the job if duty calls.
*Notables*: Yifu Shao (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 4/Fighter 2/Cat Fu Fighter 6) is the best of the local Cat Fu Fighters in his province and their head trainer.  Just ask him anytime.  Xiao Xia Zhang (CE Female Elf Cat Burglar 2/Fighter 4/Cat Fu Fighter 6) is the head of the Cat Burglar Guild in her province after assassinating the former leader.  And the Town Elders.  And the Governor.  And  several other people just for giggles.
*Organizations*: The Order of the Gently Restraining Paw teaches all new Cat Fu Fighters, and supports them in return for a cut of their money, and the occasional mission to help support the school.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's love you.  You're like a local folk hero.  Unless your the owner of the restaurant or hotel they trashed in their latest escapade, or they've found you in bed with their relatives.

CAT FU FIGHTERS IN THE GAME 
 Cat Fu Fighters love being the center of attention, and will do anything to hog the limelight.  This can make for problems if you let the player hog the limelight, as it may annoy the other players.  Unless they're all Cat Fu Fighters in which case competing for attention will be normal for the campaign.  
*Adaptation*: This one is definitely for silly campaigns only, the more surreal the better.
*Encounters*: PC's will encounter Cat Fu Fighters if they look exotic enough to provide a colorful fight.  They may even be paid ahead of time to choreograph it to make the CFF look good.  Sometimes the PC's may even blunder into one of these fights, or become the scapegoat for the Cat Fu Fighters schemes.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are paid by a strange man to fight him and make him look good.  he claims it's to impress his girlfriends dad so he'll let them marry.  It goes well, but soon they find that they've been scripted as the evil villains in his charade.  There's also a rash of robberies and crimes laid at their door.  Has he been framing the PC's?  Will they make it out of town alive?  Come to find out he belongs to some sort of criminal organization, and it's female leader wants the PC's publicly humiliated.  Now they just have to find out why...


Xiao Xia Zhang
CE Female Elf Cat Burglar 2/ Fighter 4/Cat Fu Fighter 6)
*Init* +3 (+6 KF), *Senses*: Listen +9, Spot +9, Low Light Vision
*Languages* Elf, Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +3 Dex, )
*hp* 52 (12 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +12, *Will* +4 
+2 vs Enchantment
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +11, *Grp* +11 (+7 KF)
*Atk Options* Summon the Kittehs, Kitty Weapons, Show Off (Kitty Makin' Biscuits, Facehugger)
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 22
*SQ* Immune to sleep, Detect Secret Doors, Purr, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +3, Improved Sleight of Hand +4, Kitty Magic (Innocence)
*Feats* Animal Affinity, Improved Unarmed Strike, Superior Unarmed Strike, Throw Anything, Weapon Finesse, Brutal Throw (B), Point Blank Shot (B), Power Attack (B)
*Skills* Balance +7, Bluff +9, Climb +4, Gather Information +7, Hide +7, Intimidate +7, Jump +4, Knowledge (Local) +4, Listen +9, Move Silently +7, Sleight of Hand +9, Spot +9, Tumble +11, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions* 


*EPIC CAT FU FIGHTER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Improved Sleight of Hand*: Your Bonus improves by +2 at Level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cat Fu Fighter gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

...you are a god. XD

----------


## Bhu

*CATNIPPER* 

 

_"Herbs for sale! Herbs to heal the pain! Herbs to cure diseases! Herbs to make your husband a man again! Herbs for sale!"_  

 Catnippers are herbalists and healers.  They are also members of the infamous Cat Burglars Guilds, and makers of some very questionable substances.  They constantly experiment with herbal and alchemical combination's to figure out how to enhance the abilities of Guild members (or disable the abilities of others).  They're also a little crazy from constant exposure to toxins and from sampling their experiments.

BECOMING A CATNIPPER  
You'll need at least 1 level of Cat Burglar, and some kind of spellcasting class for the Alchemical studies.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, must be able to cast Arcane or Divine  Spells
*Skills*:  Craft (Alchemy, Poisonmaking) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane, Nature) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Brew Potion, Spell Focus (Enchantment is common, but it can be any school).


*Class Skills*
 The Catnipper's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Enhanced Potion Brewing, Poison Use
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    No I'm Not Crazy, Why Do You Keep Asking?, +1 level of spellcasting class
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Enhanced Poison Crafting, +1 level of spellcasting class
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Enhanced Potion Brewing
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    No I'm Not Crazy, Why Do You Keep Asking?, +1 level of spellcasting class
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Enhanced Poison Crafting, +1 level of spellcasting class
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Enhanced Potion Brewing
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    No I'm Not Crazy, Why Do You Keep Asking?, +1 level of spellcasting class
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Enhanced Poison Crafting, +1 level of spellcasting class
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Meister Herbalist, +1 level of spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Catnippers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Enhanced Potion Brewing (Su)*: At 1st level the Catnipper learns to make Potions from 4th level spells, and gains Exceptional Artisan as a Bonus Feat.

At 4th level he can make Potions from 5th level spells, and gains Extraordinary Artisan as a Bonus Feat.

At 7th level he can make Potions from 6th level spells, and gains Legendary Artisan as a Bonus Feat.

*Poison Use (Ex)*: Catnippers are well trained in the handling of poisons and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves.

*No I'm Not Crazy, Why Do You Keep Asking? (Su)*:  At 2nd level you're a little whacked out from all the chemicals and such you've been exposed to.  Plus you've occasionally tasted your latest potion to see what it does.  Probably not a good move on your part.  You gain a Bonus on all Saving Throws against Illusion or Enchantment spells equal to your Charisma Bonus, but take a similar penalty on all Wisdom based checks (except Spot and Listen).

At 5th level you get a Bonus on all Fortitude Saves equal to your Charisma Bonus, but take a similar Penalty to all Charisma based checks (except Intimidate and Use Magic Device).

At 8th level you are pretty much living in your own world.  You take no damage from spells from the Illusion school.

*Enhanced Poison Crafting (Ex)*: At 3rd level Inhaled or Ingested Poisons created by the Catnipper have their Save DC's increased by +2.

At 6th level the Catnipper's Inhaled and Ingested Poisons do +1 damage per die.  For example if the poison does 1d6 Con it now does 1d6+1.  If it does 2d6 it now does 2d6+2.

At 9th level the Save DC's of the Catnipper's Inhaled or Ingested Poisons increases by an additional +2.

*Meister Herbalist (Ex)*: You make exceptionally potent potions.  All potions crafted by you have their duration increased as if they had been cast with the Extend Spell Feat.  If they have a harmful effect, their Save DC is increased +2. Your potions may be made colorless and tasteless now if you wish.

PLAYING A CATNIPPER 
 Catnippers are master herbalists, and many are also minor spellcasters as well.  They tend to study just enough magic to be able to make their potions and herbal remedies, and maybe perform a few neat tricks when they need a way out of a jam.  The real threat is the potions they can make.  Their labelling system is usually known only to their maker so if you drink anything in their vicinity the Gods know what will happen next.
*Combat*: Catnippers aren't really combatants, but they can enhance those who are.  Or poison them, one of the two.
*Advancement*: Advancement depends on what the Alchemist has been sampling and what weird whim he gets one night at 3 am.  Seriously they're a weird bunch.  Some are out to heal the world, and some are out to burn it down.  Some just want to remember what the hell happened last night and why they now own 3 metric tons of bananas.
*Resources*: Catnippers always have the Guilds to rely on, and if their abilities are known perhaps a local rich patron or two...

CATNIPPERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Man, don't eat any of Bob's brownies.  I had two or three of them last night and woke up married to an Orc chick."_ 
 People are usually happy to see you.  You have the herbs necessary to help with life's little complaints that the Clerics can't be bothered to use spells for.  Plus you tend to be cheaper than them, and your customers don't have to pay lip service to your deity. 
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is devoted to searching for/buying/trading/selling herbs and potions.  You get to funnel money to the Guild this way legally, and make a nice chunk for yourself as well.  Depending on your alignment you also have opportunities to heal or harm people.
*Notables*: Marie Lamartine (CE Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Wizard 5/Catnipper 6) is ranked among the expert poisoners of the world.  Juan Martinez (Cat Burglar 3/Druid 3/Catnipper 6) is a local herb farmer, and healer of note.
*Organizations*: The Catnippers are like an organization inside an organization.  They usually try to remain in close contact with one another, and trade recipes and new ideas and information.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reaction will vary depending on whether they know what you are, and what side of the law they're on.  Authorities frown on people selling deadly nightshade as "a sleep aid".  

CATNIPPERS IN THE GAME 
 While the obvious joke is the idea of the Catnipper as a parody of a marijuana dealer, they aren't just potheads.  They do have actual uses, and care more about their fellow Guild Members than using illicit substances.  Most are actually more like the Vodoun Houngans who have mastered using poisons to achieve effects.
*Adaptation*: Catnippers are written for a silly campaign, but they could also go in a horror campaign that had some pretty black humor.
*Encounters*: PC's can encounter Catnippers as herbalists or healers, or if they need to buy poison, or perhaps they require some sort of mind altering substance.  They may find out the poisons being used on them come from one and he has the antidote as well.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: One of the PC's has been poisoned with a rather nasty hallucinogen, and they are told a local woman can cure him...for a price.  She wants a particular book from someone who isn't willing to sell.  Breaking into the house of this aforementioned someone the PC's learn their benefactor is the only one supposed to be capable of making the poison that's infected their friend. Hmm...


Marie Lamartine
CE Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Wizard 5/Catnipper 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +8, Spot +6
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 37 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +8 (+11 KF), *Will* +11 
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +4 (-8 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Per Day* 0: 4 (DC 13)
1st: 5 (DC 14)
2nd: 4 (DC 15)
3rd: 3 (DC 16)
4th: 1 (DC 17)
Caster Level 7th
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +2, Feline Empathy, Cat Familiar, 
*Feats* Extend Spell, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment, Necromancy), Spell Focus (Enchantment, Illusion, Necromancy), Brew Potion (B), Scribe Scroll (B)
*Skills* Bluff +14, Concentration +5, Craft (Alchemy, Poisonmaking) +7, Diplomacy +8, Gather Information +8, Hide +11, Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Nature) +13, Listen +8, Move Silently +11, Search +7, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +7, Spot +6, Survival +8
*Possessions* 

*EPIC CATNIPPER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells* The Catnippers Caster Level increases with Epic Levels, but he gains no new spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Catnipper gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th



*Base Potion Prices*

[PRE]*Spell Level* *Clr, Drd, Wiz* *Sor* *Brd* 

4th         1400            1600  2000
5th         2250            2500  3250
6th         3300            3600  4800
[/PRE]

*Cost to Make*

*Clr, Drd, Wiz*
4th: 700GP, 28 XP
5th: 1125 GP, 45 XP
6th: 1650 GP, 66 XP

*Sor*
4th: 800 GP, 32 XP
5th: 1250 GP, 50 XP
6th: 1800 GP, 72 XP

*Brd*
4th: 1000 GP, 40 XP
5th: 1625 GP, 65 XP
6th: 2400 GP, 96 XP

----------


## Lix Lorn

...Awesome. XDDD

----------


## Ranger Mattos

Mm, new thread smell.

I love the PrC's.

----------


## Bhu

*CATS FROM SATURN* 

 

_"The world is indeed comic, but the joke is on mankind."_ 

 There are even Cat Burglar Guilds in the Far Realms nowadays.  God alone knows what interests them there, but there is a Guild devoted to exploring and exploiting the Realms before anyone else can.  They just have to figure out what the local Aberrations think is cute.  Regular Cat Burglars suck.  They just con people and take their money.  You con strange alien artifacts out of disembodied, freaky undead brain creatures.

BECOMING A CAT FROM SATURN   
You'll need to find some way of accessing the Far Realms, so you'll either be a spell caster or have access to one.  Usually the Cult...uh Guild...has spellcasters to provide you with the ability to travel the Planes until you gain do it yourself.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, must be able to cast 2nd level Arcane Spells, and must know 1 Conjuration spell from each level OR must be able to Manifest 2nd level Powers, one of which must be from the Nomad List.
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Decipher Script 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Augment Summoning, Transdimensional Spell, Unnatural Will (see Complete Arcane and Heroes of Horror)
*Special*:  Must have traveled to the Far Realms and made peaceful contact with the inhabitants.


*Class Skills*
 The Cat from Saturn's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Psionic Device.
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Enhanced Kitty Form (Non-Euclidean), +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Schrodinger's Scamper, +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Summon the Toadie Frogs
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Enhanced Kitty Form (Non-Euclidean), +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Schrodinger's Scamper, +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Summon the Toadie Frogs
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Enhanced Kitty Form (Non-Euclidean), +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Schrodinger's Scamper, +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Summon the Toadie Frogs
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Manipulate the Sphere's, +1 Level of Arcane/Psionic spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Cats from Saturn gain proficiency with one Exotic Weapon.

*Spells/Psionics:* Every level except 3, 6, and 9 the Cat from Saturn increase the level of their spellcasting or manifesting class.  They have to be one or the other, not both.

*Non-Euclidean Kitty Form (Su):* At 1st level you gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Non-Euclidean), see the Core Class. 

At 4th level your Non-Euclidean Kitty form is quite appalling.  You automatically fail all Charisma based skill checks (except Intimidate, Use Magic Device, or Use Psionic Device) against anything not an Outsider or an Aberration.  You gain a Circumstance Bonus equal to your Cat from Saturn level on Intimidate checks against anything not an Aberration or Outsider.  Aberrations and Outsiders find you soothing and pleasant however, and they automatically regard you as friendly unless you attack them.  Even horrifying tentacle monsters from beyond space and time need some downtime snuggling with their lil' kitty to reduce stress. You also immediately adapt to Planes now instead of waiting a round.

At 7th level you are downright bizarre.  Aberrations and Outsiders must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be affected by the Calm Emotions spell when you are within 30' of them.  Their emotions are calmed only in regards to you, and only if you don't deliberately attack/anger them, and it affects even Outsiders and Aberrations immune to Mind-Affecting Effects.  All other Types of beings instead make a Willpower Save if you are within 30', or be Frightened for 1d6 rounds.  If the Save is successful they are immune to your Kitty Form for 24 hours.

*Schrodinger's Scamper (Su):* At 2nd level you may cast Dimension Door 3 times per day as a Supernatural Ability.  

At 5th level you may cast Plane Shift once per day as a Supernatural Ability, but you may only travel to or from the Far Realms, and the ability only transports you (and your stuff).  

At 8th level you may cast Greater Plane Shift once per day as a Supernatural Ability, but you may only travel to or from the Far Realms, and the ability only transports you (and your stuff).

*Summon the Toadie Frogs (Su):* Once per day you may summon evil toadlike critters at 3rd level (twice per day at level 6, 3 times per day at level 9).  This is the equivalent of Lesser Planar Ally at level 3, Planar Ally at 6th level, and Greater Planar Ally at 9th level.  However you may only summon Toadie Frogs.  At level 3 this is a Mud Slaad (see Fiend Folio) with the Pseudonatural Template.  At level 6 this is a 12 HD Gray Slaad with the Pseudonatural Template (or 2 Mud Slaad).  At level 9 this is an 18 HD Death Slaad with the Pseudonatural Template (or 3 Mud Slaad).

*Manipulate the Sphere's (Su):* A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may cast any Conjuration spell with a single Metamagic Feat without increasing the spells level.  If you have a Psionic class instead, you may Manifest powers from the Nomad list using a single Metapsionic Feat without increasing the power point cost. Your type now changes to Outsider with the Native Subtype.

PLAYING A CAT FROM SATURN 
 The Cats from Saturn have some sort of business arrangement with an entity or realm in the Far Realms known as Saturn.  Coincidental perhaps, but screw it I'm running with it.  They trade packages back and forth between the Realms and the Prime Material Plane.  Whatever they're getting out of it must be pretty damn worth it, because they'd rather die than let anyone see whats in their packages.   
*Combat*: Cats from Saturn avoid direct combat unless they outnumber opponents enough for the fight to be easy.  They have summoned minions to do fighting for them.
*Advancement*: Cats from Saturn usually try to increase their magical powers, and their connections in the Far Realm.  It's uncertain why, but they definitely have some sort of bidness enterprise there.  Probably trading peoples brains for Space Mead or something weird like that.
*Resources*: The Cats from Saturn usually have only their own peculiar Guild to draw from.  The other Cat Burglars are freaked out by them.  Not to mention regular citizens.

CATS FROM SATURN IN THE WORLD 
_"For the cat is cryptic, and close to Aegyptus, and bearer of tales from forgotten cities in Meroë and Ophir. He is the kin of the jungle's lords, and heir to the secrets of hoary and sinister Africa. The Sphinx is his cousin, and he speaks her language; but he is more ancient than the Sphinx, and remembers that which she hath forgotten."_ 
 Cats from Saturn interact with the Far Realms, not our world.  They only spend time here fetching whatever the hell it is they sell to the weird gut-faced critters in the Realms for...whatever it is they get in return.  Plus they spend time researching spells and new powers.
*Daily Life*: You like scaring the locals to prevent them from looking into your operations.  And scaring the not-so-locals just because.  And anyone else you can find.  Sometimes you practice on small animals by making their hearts explode in front of people.  It always helps to increase your bad reputation.
*Notables*: Shub (CE Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Wizard 5/Cat from Saturn 6) is an enforcer for the Cult...er ...Guild.   Shubawubbawub (CE Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Wizard 5/Cat from Saturn 6) is applying to be local Mistress of the Toadie Frogs...god alone knows what that entails, and we ain't askin'.
*Organizations*: The Cats from Saturn are their own organization, one mostly devoted to smuggling god knows what back and forth from the Far Realms.  They are closer knit than even the regular Cat Burglar Guilds due to the extreme danger of their business.  Whatever it is.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to poop themselves if they see you in Non-Euclidean Kitty Form.  They aren't very fond of you otherwise either come to think of it.

CATS FROM SATURN IN THE GAME 
 This is good for campaigns if you want good and evil Cat Burglar Guilds (guess which one is the evil one?).  The Saturn Cats are pretty spooky, so they tend to scare the bejeezus out of people one way or the other.
*Adaptation*: This could go in either a silly or a spooky campaign.  Preferable a mix of both.  
*Encounters*: PC's are only likely to encounter the Cats from Saturn in their true forms in the Far Realm.  Should they raid or stumble into a Saturnian Guild by accident however things will get weird quick...

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to investigate rumors about toadlike monsters that are haunting the local fens.  After much searching they come across a cult in the midst of the wetlands.  And apparently it is composed of weird little vaguely catlike creatures...


Shubawubbawub
CE Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Wizard 5/Cat from Saturn 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Aboleth, 2 Far Realms languages
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 34 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +12 (+15 KF), *Will* +9
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +4 (8 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Per Day* 0: 4 (DC 13)
1: 5 (DC 14)
2: 5 (DC 15)
3: 4 (DC 16)
4: 2 (DC 17)
5: 1 (DC 18)
Caster Level 9th
*Supernatural Abilities* Schrodinger's Scamper (Dimension Door 3/day, Plane Shift 1/day), Summon the Toadie Frogs 2/day
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Abilities Small* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Kitty Form (Non Euclidean), Purr, Cat Powah +3, Feline Empathy, Familiar (Toad)
*Feats* Aberration Blood, Augment Summoning, Combat Casting, Iron Will, Jibba Jabba, Unnatural Will, Scribe Scroll (B), Transdimensional Spell (B) * See Lords of Madness
*Skills* Bluff +13, Climb +3, Concentration +10, Decipher Script +13, Diplomacy +13, Escape Artist +5, Gather Information +7, Hide +7, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know) +9, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Search +7, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +7, Spot +5, Survival +5
*Possessions* 




*EPIC CAT FROM SATURN* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells or Psionics*: Your Caster or Manifester level continues to improve with Epic levels, and you gain 1 new spell or power of any level you can cast every other level stating at level 22.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cat from Saturn gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

*CRAZY CAT LADY* 

 

_"Don't touch the cats.  Seriously I will screw your life up good buddy."_  

 Crazy Cat Ladies are former Guild members who have studied animal magic (i.e. went treehugger and joined the Druids), and now run a tidy little Guild of their own composed of kitties (although what the Guild does varies heavily, they aren't usually sinister).  They're also crazy.   Some are more obvious the others, but they are all examples of how nature says 'do not touch'.

BECOMING A CRAZY CAT LADY   
A level of Cat Burglar, and plenty of Druid levels fits you right in.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Gender*:  Female
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Spells*:  Must be able to cast at least 3rd level Druid spells
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature) 8 Ranks, Knowledge Local 4 Ranks
*Feats*:  Animal Affinity


*Class Skills*
 The Crzay Cat Lady's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Behold Mah Fuzzy Minions
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Kitties Are Mah Fwiend +1, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    NOOO! Not Mah Kittehs!, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Behold Mah Fuzzy Minions, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Kitties Are Mah Fwiend +2, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    NOOO! Not Mah Kittehs!, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Behold Mah Fuzzy Minions, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Kitties Are Mah Fwiend +4, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    NOOO! Not Mah Kittehs!, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Mommie's Here Pumpkin
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Crazy Cat Ladies gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Behold Mah Fuzzy Minions (Su):* At 1st level you may summon 1d6 Housecats as a Standard Action for 1 hour per caster level (this works in all other ways like Summon Nature's Ally I). You may do this 3 times per day.

At 4th level you may cast the spell Awaken once per day as a Supernatural Ability, but it only affects cats.  Additionally the children of these cats will inherit their parents Awakened status.

At 8th level when you summon your Housecats they may be summoned with any 1 Template of up to +2 CR on them.

*Kitties Are Mah Fwiend (Ex)*: At 2nd level you get a +1 Circumstance Bonus to all Charisma based skill checks when dealing with felines of any sort (including Outsiders, Magical Beasts, Monstrous Humanoids, etc).  Unsentient felines (i.e. those with an Int of 2 or less) are automatically friendly towards you so long as you treat them and all other felines well while they are about.  

This bonus increase to +2 at level 5, and +4 at level 8.

*NOOO! Not Mah Kittehs! (Su)* At 3rd level you may "lose" any spell you have prepared for the day, and cast any Cure spell of a similar or lower level on yourself or any feline (fellow Cat Burglars in Kitty Form included).

At 6th level you may "lose" any spell you have prepared for the day to grant all feline Allies within 30' a Deflection Bonus to their Armor Class equal to the spells level. This is a Standard Action, lasts 3 rounds plus 1 round per point of Charisma Modifier, and remains in effect if the Ally goes outside of the initial 30' range.

At 9th level you may "lose" any spell you have prepared for the day to Teleport any feline Ally within sight up to 10' per spell level as a Standard Action.

*Mommie's Here Pumpkin (Su)*: At 10th level you may "lose" any spell of 7th level or higher to cast Resurrection on any feline Ally you are able to touch as a Full Round Action.

PLAYING A CRAZY CAT LADY 
Remember: People think you're crazy, so be crazy.  Crazy old women are harmless.  Spooky, determined old women are witches.  You don't want to be mistaken for the second one.  Cats are nature's most perfectest creatures as well.  They're better than people, and you wish you were one full time.  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
*Combat*: Crazy Cat ladies aren't fighters, and will usually flee if they can.  They will only fight to protect their beloved kitties from harm.  You don't want that.  At best you can hope to awaken a few days later in one piece, sane, and possibly even still mammalian.
*Advancement*: Advancement generally is fairly individualistic, and depends on each Cat Ladies actual goals for her organization (and personal eccentricities).  
*Resources*: Some Cat Ladies can still call on the Cat Burglars for help, or from her Druid teachers.  Most are loenrs who just have their bands of fanatically loyal minions.

CRAZY CAT LADY'S IN THE WORLD 
_"You see Eleanor today?  She's talking to the trees now.  Guess the hundred cats she has isn't enough to keep her company anymore."_ 
 You do your best to make the world believe your a daffy old woman (or maybe a daffy young woman depending on age, crazy is the unifying theme here).  Little things like talking to cats (who are probably in on the act), scolding inanimate objects, going nuts and screaming at people randomly...
*Daily Life*: Your day is usually dominated by training new kitties, and running the Guild.  Or taking care of whatever mundane business it is you use to convince the mundanes to give you subsistence money and leave you alone.
*Notables*: Eleanor Abernathy (CN Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Druid 5.Crazy Cat Lady 6) seems to be a kindly old lady who adopts all the local strays or any surplus kittens families don't want.  And she's appears to be at least mildly insane.  Oxana Askenov (Cat Burglar 1/Druid 5/Crazy Cat Lady 6) appears to be a mild mannered veterinarian...but she likes animals a little too much.  She often tends to thin of them as people and their owners as pets.
*Organizations*: Crazy Cat Ladies tend to head their own small organizations, running Guilds of Awakened cat spies.  They usually see each other as competition.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think your out of your mind at worst, and mildly senile at best.  Which is good.  No one expects the crazy old lady at the end of the road to be a spymaster.  Most of the time people look at you and think "Oh God!  Oh God please don't let her notice me.  Please don't let her notice me...."  And then God takes a big fat crap in their oatmeal as you smile and walk over to them intending on having some fun conversation.  

CRAZY CAT LADY'S IN THE GAME 
 Little old ladies everywhere will not thank you for ruining their good name.  Seriously they tend to spread malicious gossip about you.  Some of your minions keep track of them full time. 
*Adaptation*: This is perfectly adaptable to horror campaigns as well as silly ones.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter Crazy Cat Ladies in odd circumstances (i.e. be accosted by them at social functions like town fairs and such).  Or maybe they're referred to one cause their pet kitty is hurt.  Most won't have a clue who or what they've encountered until much later.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Potions for sale!! Potions for sale!! Old woman who is definitely NOT crazy has potions for sale!! Smite your enemies and loved ones with potions for sale!!"


Eleanor Abernathy
CN Female Human (Cat Burglar 1/Druid 5/Crazy Cat Lady 6)
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Sylvan, Druidic
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC Small* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +1 Dex, )
*hp* 47 (12 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +7 (+10 KF), *Will* +13  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options*
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Prepared* 0: 6/day, DC 13
1st: 5/day, DC 14
2nd: 5/day, DC 15
3rd: 4/day, DC 16
4th: 3/day, DC 17
5th: 2/day, DC 18
*Supernatural Abilities* Behold Mah Fuzzy Minions!, NOOO! Not Mah Kittehs!
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Animal Companion (Heavy Horse), Kitty Form, Nature Sense, Purr, Resist Nature's Lure, Trackless Step, Wild Empathy, Wild Shape 1/day, Woodland Stride, Kitties are Mah Fwiend +2, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3
*Feats* Animal Affinity, Augment Summoning, Brew Potion, Natural Spell, Persuasive, Spell Focus (Conjuration)
*Skills* Bluff +9, Concentration +7, Craft (Alchemy) +5, Diplomacy +7, Gather Information +7, Handle Animal +9, Heal +7, Hide +5, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (Local) +8, Knowledge (Nature) +9, Listen +7, Move Silently +5, Ride +7, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +4, Spot +7, Survival +7, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions*


Fwuffy
Neutral Heavy Horse
*Init* +2, *Senses*: Listen +5, Spot +5, Low Light Vision, Scent
------------------------------------------------
*AC* 16, touch 11, flat-footed 14 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural)
*hp* 32 (5 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +2  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* 2 Hooves +1 (1d6+1)
*Base Atk* +3, *Grp* +10
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*SQ* Low Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells, Evasion
*Feats* Endurance, Run
*Skills* Listen +5, Spot +5

Life with Eleanor has made Fluffy an unusual horse.  To be blunt, he believes he is a cat.  Watching a horse try to meow is kinda spooky.  Watching one try to clean itself with its tongue is just terrifying.



*EPIC CRAZY CAT LADY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Kitties Are Mah Fwiend* The Crazy Cat Ladies Bonus increases by +2 at level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Spells* The Crazy Cat Lady's Caster Level is equal to her Druid plus her CCL Levels -2.  You do not gain additional spells after 20th level.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Crazy Cat Lady gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

*CRITTER* 

 

_"I'm a chikin!  Yup.  Yup.  Chikin.  BAAAAWWKK BAWK BUCUCCK!"_ 

(strange catlike voice from the distance) _"DUCK!! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE A DUCK YOU FOOL!"_

_"Ummm...quack?"_

Critters are master shapechangers that are usually popular in areas where the Cat Burglar Guilds have been discovered and can no longer rely on their kitty disguises...

BECOMING A CRITTER   
Most Critters are Cat Burglars who prestige out after being caught.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Big Cat, Kitten), Kitty Magic (Innocence)
*Skills*:  Balance 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Jump 4 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks, and Swim 4 ranks.


*Class Skills*
 The Critters class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Im a Chikin LOL
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Im a Badger LOL
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Im a Frawg LOL
4. +2    +1     +4     +1    Im a Tertle LOL
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Im a Skwirl LOL
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Im a Skawnk LOL
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Im a Mole LOL
8. +5    +2     +6     +2    Im a Snayk LOL
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Im a Buzzerd LOL
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Im a Sumthin LOL
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*:Critters gain no new weapon and armor proficiencies.

*(Enhanced Kitty Form) I'm a Chikin LOL(Su)*: Your Kitty Form is expanded.  You may now imitate ANY Animal of Small, Tiny, or Diminutive Size instead of a cat. Stats are the same as your Kitty Form.  If it doesn't have the same attacks as a kitty, relax the claws are retractable or something.  In addition you may switch between Kitty Forms as a Move Action as opposed to a Standard Action.

*(Kitty Form) I'm a Badger LOL(Su)*: Your Kitty Form can now be designed for power instead of grace, the better to effectively pretend to be 
mean lil' critters like Badgers and Wolverines.  Stats in Small Kitty Form are +4 Strength, -4 Dex. Stats in Tiny Kitty Form are +2 Str, -2 Dex. Stats in Diminutive Kitty Form are unchanged from your regular ones.

*(Enhanced Kitty Form) I'm a Frawg LOL(Su)*: You gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Seacat).

*(Kitty Form) I'm a Tertle LOL(Su)*: You may now imitate armored critters like Pangolins, Armadillos, and Turtles more fully. Stats in Small Form are -2 Str, -6 Dex,  +8 Natural Armor Bonus. Stats in Tiny Form are -4 Str, -4 Dex, +8 Natural Armor Bonus. Stats in Diminutive Kitty Form are -6 Str, -2 Dex, +8 natural Armor Bonus.

*(Enhanced Kitty Form) I'm a Skwirl LOL(Su)*:  You gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat).

*(Kitty Form) I'm a Skawnk LOL(Su)*: This is identical to Big Cat Form, but instead of a Bonus to Hide Checks you get Spray.  As a Standard action you can unleash a 10' Cone to your rear at will.  Opponents in the cloud must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half your Hit Dice plus your Constitution modifier) or be Nauseated for 1d6 rounds. In addition anyone tracking them by Scent has a +8 Circumstance Bonus to the Survival skill checks for the next week.

*(Enhanced Kitty Form) I'm a Mole LOL(Su)*: You may now imitate burrowing animals more fully in Kitty Form. While in Kitty Form you now have a Burrow Speed equal to half your Land speed.

*(Kitty Form) I'm a Snayk LOL(Su)*: You may now imitate snakes and poison critters like Platypus more fully. Stats are identical to Big Cat, Kitten, or regular Kitty Form (choose when you assume the Form).  In this Form your Bite or Claw Attack (choose when you assume the Form) is now venomous. Initial and Secondary Damage depends on your Size (Small is 1d4 Strength, Tiny is 1d3 Strength, Diminutive is 1d2 Strength). Save DC is 10 plus half your Hit Dice plus your Constitution Modifier.

*(Enhanced Kitty Form) I'm a Buzzerd LOL(Su)*: You gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Winged Kitty).

*I'm a Sumthin LOL(Su)*: At 10th level you become one with your inner critter, and now qualify as an Animal for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to Animals temporarily.  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Animals, you are still of your original race.  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to your original form if you are in Kitty Form.  You also gain the Shapechanger Subtype.

PLAYING A CRITTER 
Critters are pretty much like regular Cat Burglars, except you'll be imitating a lot more than pets or small animals, and have to deal with a lot of superstitious easily terrified yahoos.
*Combat*: Much like the regular Cat Burglar you still aren't much of a frontline combatant.  At higher levels you do get some options though...
*Advancement*: Critters aren't usually that much different than regular Cat Burglars as far as Advancement goes.  But they do have to keep up with new forms just to keep ahead of the Law.
*Resources*: As usual Critters have the Cat Burglar Guilds.

CRITTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Mah chikins turned into cats today. I KNEW THEY WUZ ALIENS MARTHA! I KNEW IT!! BET YOU DON'T MIND THE METAL HATS NOW HUH?!?!?!"_ 
Critters try to fade into the background and hope people don't realize they're there.  After all if they're in the local Guilds, secrecy has been compromised somehow, and they need to disguise themselves as animals other than cats. That having been said some of them being caught transforming have created some interesting rumors...
*Daily Life*: You get up.  Become a chicken. Spy on farmers.  Shapechange into a cat while unknowingly being observed.  Causing a rumor that the local chickens are evil shapeshifting devil beasts and must die.  You observe the Great Chicken Massacre of '06 with much confusion. You become a squirrel.  You get adopted by a crazed old woman who "rescues you from a tree".  Despite the fact that squirrels live in trees.  She dresses you in doll clothes.  You suddenly realize that this is what hell must be like.  Eminent escape is planned...
*Notables*: Butterscotch (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Critter 6) is one of the last of his Guild, and hellbent on revenge.  The Pine Woods Chikin (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Critter 6) appears a chicken haunting the local pine Woods Forest.  For some reason the locals are completely terrified of him.
*Organizations*: Like many other specialists the Critters are pretty much a brotherhood of their own within the Cat Burglar Guilds.

NPC Reaction 
Despite the Cat Burglars being exposed, most people believe they can only become cats.  So obviously you're some insidious monster from another Plane of existence hellbent on their destruction.  You really should use this somehow...

CRITTERS IN THE GAME 
Critters will probably cause immense paranoia and witch hunts if caught.  Beyond that they'll inspire lots of funny incidents.
*Adaptation*: Truly this is a silly one, but you might find ways to adopt it into a non humorous campaign.
*Encounters*: Are there any animals of Small size class or smaller in the immediate area? If so you may now be encountering the Critters...

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Lookie here mister...you can't go inta thet thar forest.  There's a Chikin in thet forest.  A CHIKIN!! It'll gitcha!!!  Awright but don' say we didn't warn ye."



The Pine Woods Chikin
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Critter 6
*Init* +7 (+9 BC, +10 KF, +11 KiF), *Senses*: Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +6 Dex, )
*AC KiF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+4 Size, +7 Dex, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 54 (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +13 (+15 BC, +16 KF, +17 KiF), *Will* +4  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +10 (+9 KF, +8 KiF)
*Atk Options* Spray DC 19
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Abilities KF* Str 8, Dex 22
*Abilities BC* Str 10, Dex 20
*Abilities KiF* Str 6, Dex 24
*SQ* Kitty Form (Big Cat, Kitten, I'm a Badger LOL, I'm a Tertle LOL, I'm a Skawnk LOL), Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +2, Kitty Magic (A Cat's Ego, Innocence), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Evasion), Enhanced Kitty Form (I'm a Chikin LOL, I'm a Frawg LOL, I'm a Skwirl LOL, Foofy Kitty, Swift Kitty)
*Feats* Ability Focus (Spray), Anonymous Kitty, Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +7, Climb +6, Hide +11, Jump +6, Knowledge (Local, Nature) +3, Listen +4, Move Silently +11, Search +3, Spot +4, Survival +6, Swim +6, Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions* 

Note: I left off the stats for the alternate Kitty Forms cause it would be too cluttered.  

*EPIC CRITTER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Critter gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

...
You could be FIFTY-Nine and I'd still love you.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

I love these PrC's. Finish the Critter quickly.

----------


## Bhu

*DARTH PUDDYTATSES*



Furby:_"John the Fishers son must die.  How shall we do this?"_  
Skwoosh: _ "I know lets make him poop his own spleen.  Someone has to have 10th level in this Prestige Class.  How about you Pibbles?"_
Pibbles: _"Umm...."_
Pibbles: _ "What the hells a spleen?"_ 
Furby: _ "How did you even get invited to this club?"_ 

The Darth Puddytatses are a group of psionically endowed Cat Burglars who act as enforcers and assassins for the Guild. Or whoever has money.

BECOMING A DARTH PUDDYTAT   
Most Darth Puddytats have a few levels in both Psychic Warrior or Lurk and Cat Burglar.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form and either Lurk Augments or the ability to manifest powers from the Psychic Warrior list
*Skills*:  Autohypnosis 6 ranks, Knowledge (Psionics) 6 ranks
*Base Attack Bonus*:  +4 BAB
*Feats*: I Got Looks And Brains
*Alignment*: Can't be Good or Lawful.

*Class Skills*
 The Darth Puddytatse's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Psionics) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    These are not the Kitties You're Looking For
2. +1    +1     +3     +3    Light Saber, +1 Manifester Level
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Force Boing
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Hairballs Will Be Fine, +1 Manifester Level
5. +3    +2     +4     +4    No Really It's a Light Saber
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    I Find Your Lack of Faith....To Be A Reasonably Good Excuse to Use This, +1 Manifester Level
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Please Don't Sue
8. +6    +3     +6     +6    Use The Force Snookums, +1 Manifester Level
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Static Cling Is A Pain When You Have Fur
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Make Them Poop Their Own Spleen, +1 Manifester Level
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Darth Puddytatses gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Manifester Level:* At each even numbered level you gain new power points and access to new Powers as if you had gained another level in your Manifesting class.  You do not however gain any other class abilities of the class.

*These Are Not The Kitties You Are Looking For (Ps)*: You may use Psionic Suggestion a number of times per day equal to their Charisma Modifier as a Psilike Ability. Manifester Level is equal to Hit Dice.

*Light Saber (Su)*: At 2nd level you construct a psionic focus that you can use to project a blade of force.  It will only work for people that have this ability, costs 50 GP, and you can wield it despite inexplicably having no thumbs (its almost like its strapped to your paw).  It does damage as a +1 Longsword (if wielded in Kitty Form it does 1d6 if Small, 1d4 if Tiny, and 1d3 if Diminutive).  You use you Charisma modifier instead of Strength to determine the bonus to your to hit and damage rolls with the Saber. The damage is Force damage, and ignores Damage Reduction. Activating or Deactivating the focus is a Free Action.  You may use weapon based Feats as though it were a Longsword. 

*Force Boing (Su)*:  You may jump up to 50' without a Jump check as a Psilike ability a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier.  

*Hairballs Will Be Fine (Ps)*: You may use False Sensory Input as a Psilike Ability a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier.  Manifester Level is equal to Hit Dice.

*No Really It's a Light Saber (Su)*: Your Light Saber is now a +2 Keen Longsword.

*I Find Your Lack of Faith....To Be A Reasonably Good Excuse to Use This (Ps)*: A number of times per day you may Force Choke a victim within 30' as a Psilike Ability.  They must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) or begin to suffocate after 2 rounds (see DMG page 304) and is also held immobile in her square (considered to be paralyzed).  The victim gets another save each round to break the choke.  If they do, another daily use must be used to restart it.  The Darth Puddytat must make a Concentration check if he is distracted by a spell or damage similar to a Power whose duration is Concentration.  Equivalent of a 5th level Power.

* Please Don't Sue (Su)*: Once per turn you may now deflect any ranged attack with your Light Saber that specifically targets you if you make a DC 20 Reflex Save. You must be aware of this attack, and not flat-footed.  Deflecting the attack doesn't count as an Action.  If the attack has an Enhancement Bonus the Save DC increases by that amount.

*Use The Force Snookums (Su)*: Once per day you may gain a +20 Bonus to one roll as a Swift Action.  You must announce you are using this ability before making the roll.

*Static Cling Is A Pain When You Have Fur (Ps):* You may unleash a blast of Force Lightning a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Psilike Ability.  This works like the Energy Cone power, but it does Force damage, and Manifester Level is equal to your Hit Dice.

* Make Them Poop Their Own Spleen (Su)*: A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may use this ability.  You must make a Touch Attack against an opponent.  If you miss, the use of this ability is expended.  If you hit he must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).  if he fails, the next time he answers a "call of nature" (or 24 hours later if his race doesn't do that sort of thing) he dies as he poops his own spleen (or similarly important organ if he has no spleen).  If he succeeds he takes 3d6 damage instead as his Spleen (or similar organ) gives his Pancreas a damned good thrashing.

PLAYING A DARTH PUDDYTAT 
You are the consummate professional assassin.  Or at least you desperately want people to believe that.  A good deal of your reputation comes from hypnotizing witnesses into playing up how powerful and cool you were.
*Combat*: Make sure to optimize your Light Saber attacks as it will be your main weapon of choice.  Ability Focus and a few Feats to enhance your abilities wouldn't hurt either.
*Advancement*: Most Darth Puddytats are similar except in regards to their choice of Powers and Feats.  Many love the more esoteric Feats available to them, and they go out of their way to be exotic and different.
*Resources*: Besides the Cat Burglar Guilds, you always have the brothers to call on.  If they're in the mood.  And not hiding out from whoever they've ticked off now.  Or not drunk.

DARTH PUDDYTATS IN THE WORLD 
_"You cats stay away from mah spleen! Its mah spleen dammit! You get your own!"_ 
The Darth Puddytats are an elite group.  In their own minds anyway.  The rest of the world looks upon them as killers with a screw loose and a bizarre sense of humor.
*Daily Life*: Your life is training, training, training.  When you aren't training you're going on assignments for the Master.  When you aren't going on assignments for the Master you're covering for his drunken debauchees. When you aren't covering for his drunken excesses you're committing your own. 
*Notables*: Darth Poopsie (CE Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Psychic Warrior 4/Darth Puddytat 6) is the personal assassin of a local noble, much to the chagrin of the brotherhood.  He should be working for them.  He may need...reminded.  Darth Pibbles (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Psychic Warrior/Darth Puddytat 6) is a well meaning but brutally dumb Puddytat.  Most people wonder how he manages to walk and breathe simultaneously, let alone complete all his missions so...successfully.  Obviously he must have the devils own luck.  Or he's lying about being dumb.
*Organizations*: The Darth Puddytats are like a fraternity.  They can always count on one another for lodging or help in a tight spot. Supposedly...

NPC Reaction 
Most NPC's have the crap scared out of them just by thinking about the Darth Puddytats.  They get the blame for ANYTHING that goes wrong in their area. If someone dies, they did it.  If the cows wont milk, it had to be them.  If your wife isn't in the mood, etc, etc.

DARTH PUDDYTATSES IN THE GAME 
A class of elite psychic warrior kitties will tend to make people a bit more afraid of cats than normal.  Like they should be.  We're lookin' at you Steve.
*Adaptation*: This one will be specific to silly campaigns considering that it's partially a parody of pop culture.  Of course you can always rename it and just change the fluff to make it serious.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter the Darth Puddytats if they are sent to kill them or someone they know.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Ya'll owe mah friend Darth Frootay 40 thousand gold pieces.  Less'n you wanna see what color yer own organs are, Ah suggest you pay up by noon tomorree."


Darth Pibbles
CN Human Male Cat Burglar 2/Lurk 4/Darth Puddytat 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +3 Dodge, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +14 (+17 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* Psionic Sneak Attack +1d6, Lurk Augments
*Combat Gear* 
*Powers Known* 1st (DC 13): Defensive Precognition, Offensive Precognition, Offensive Prescience
2nd (DC 14): Body Equilibrium, Cloud Mind, Detect Hostile Intent
3rd (DC 15): Escape Detection, Touchsight, Ubiquitous Vision
Manifester Level 9, Power Points 22
*Supernatural Abilities* These Are Not the Kitties You're Looking For, Force Boing, Hairballs Will Be Fine, Light Saber, I Find Your Lack of Faith...
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge), Kitty Magic  (Missed Me!)
*Feats* Combat Manifestation, Extra Lurk Augment, I Got Looks and Brains, Lurk Master, Power Penetration, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Autohypnosis +11, Balance +7, Bluff +13, Climb +4, Hide +12, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Psionics) +12, Listen +6, Move Silently +12, Psicraft +12, Sense Motive +11, Spot +6, Tumble +7, Use Psionic Device +13
*Possessions* 


*EPIC DARTH PUDDYTATSES* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Manifester Level* The Epic Darth Puddytats Manifester level increases by 1 every other level, but he does not gain new powers.  He does gain an additional 3 power points per level.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Darth Puddytatses gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Lix Lorn

...I REALLY love you. Stop being so awesome.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Bhu

Well then you'll love the pic I added  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lix Lorn

...I adore you... ♥♥♥

----------


## Ranger Mattos

> Make Them Poop Their Own Spleen (Su)[/B]


What?

Otherwise good.

----------


## Bhu

> What?
> 
> Otherwise good.


Make them poop their own spleen is so they can do the 'death touch' bit as assassins.  Hit someone, and they die later after you've escaped.


*FENCEPOST YOWLER* 

 

_"REEEEEOOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWW!!!"_  

You are a backup for the other Cat Burglars, and a living instrument of vengeance when someone needs harassment (particularly at night when they could be sleeping).  You are also the scourge of the city, and they want you dead.

BECOMING A FENCEPOST YOWLER   
Fencepost Yowlers start as Cat Burglars, and then become Bards taking up the secret art of yowling...

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Inspire Competence
*Feats*:  Dodge, I Must Shout My Love From The Fencepost Wall
*Skills*:  Perform (Yowling) 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The The Fencepost Yowler's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex) and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Yowling
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Dodge Audience (+2)
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Inspire Annoyance
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Yowling
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Dodge Audience (+4)
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Inspire Hatred
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Dodge Audience (+6)
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Yowling
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Inspire Death
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Yowling Doom
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Fencepost Yowlers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Yowling (Su)*: You gain a limited number of spells that you can use as Supernatural Abilities.  At 1st level you can cast Dirge of Discord 3 times per day.  At 4th level you can cast Shout 3 times per day.  At 8th level you can cast Song of Discord 3 times per day.  

*Dodge Audience (Ex)*: You gain a Dodge Bonus against anyone affected by your Yowling or Inspire Annoyance abilities.  This Bonus is +2 at 2nd level, +4 at 5th level, and +6 at 7th level.  This stacks with other Dodge bonuses.

*Inspire Annoyance(Su)*: A 3rd level Yowler with 9 or more Ranks in Perform (Yowling) can use one daily use of his Bardic music to Inspire Annoyance. The victim must be within 30 ft., and able to hear the Yowler.  If he fails the Willpower Save (see Bardic music, Players Handbook page 29) the opponent cannot sleep for 24 hours.  Used continuously this can easily exhaust an opponent and wear them down. Remove Curse will successfully allow the victim to sleep. In addition your Bard and Fencepost Yowler levels stack for purposes of determining how many times per day you may use Bardic Music.

*Inspire Hatred(Su)*: A 6th level Yowler with 12 or more Ranks in Perform (Yowling) can use one daily use of his Bardic music to Inspire Hatred.  Any opponent within 30' that can hear the Yowler must make a Willpower Save (See Bardic music, Players Handbook page 29) or go berserk with fury.  They gain all of the negative abilities of a Barbarian's Rage (penalty to AC, inability to perform certain actions, etc, see page 25 of the Player's Handbook), but none of the positive ones (better stats, etc).  It lasts 3 rounds plus one round per point of the Yowlers Charisma modifier.  During that time the victims will do nothing but attempt to kill the Yowler, or at least try to run over obstacles in their path to get to him.

*Inspire Death(Su)*: A 9th level Yowler with 15 or more Ranks in Perform (Yowling) can use one daily use of his Bardic music to Inspire Death.  The Yowler can only use this ability on someone he has successfully used his Inspire Annoyance ability on for 3 or more consecutive days.  Unless his opponent makes a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half character level plus Charisma modifier) it is affected as if by a Finger of Death spell (caster level is equal to Yowler's character level) as it undergoes massive cardiac arrest from sheer anger.

*Yowling Doom(Su)*: A 10th level Yowler with 18 or more Ranks in Perform (Yowling) can use one daily use of his Bardic music to unleash a mighty screech decimating his foes.  Foes (and only foes) within 30' must make Fortitude Saves (DC is 10 plus 1/2 character level plus Charisma modifier) or take 10d6 Sonic damage.  If the Save is successful he takes half damage, if he fails automatically (rolls a 1) he is also permanently deafened.

PLAYING A FENCEPOST YOWLER 
Ever known that guy who was great to his friends but a total and complete jerk to everyone else?  Well you are that guy!  If anyone messes with your kitties, his sleep is now optional.
*Combat*: Yowlers aren't really combatants so much as spoilers.  You ensure the guys fighting on your side win, by distracting or messing with the guys on the other side.
*Advancement*: Concentrate on the Performance (Yowling), and it shall reward you by punishing everything else around you.
*Resources*: You have the Guild and your fellow Yowlers.

FENCEPOST YOWLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"YOU _______ ___________ IF I EVER GET MY HANDS ON YOU I'M GONNA MAKE YOU INTO A FRICKIN SUIT!!!!"_ 
You have many fans among the Guilds, but not so many outside them.  Yowling is an art form lost on the ignorant masses.  They don't appreciate good singing these days.  Especially at night.
*Daily Life*: "Journal entry 346: I have kept the human known as 'Dilbob' awake now for 76 hours straight as per my instructions.  Have noticed him beginning to crack.  Can't wait to see how second shift does."  Most of your time is spent harassing the guilds enemies by preventing their sleep, or backing them up on missions that may require your talents.
*Notables*: Divaness (CN Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Bard 5/Fencepost Yowler 6) is the top Guild punisher of her city.  Maestro (CE Elf Male Cat Burglar 1/Bard 5/Fencepost Yowler 6) is her former arch rival, now exiled from the Guild for betrayal.
*Organizations*: Yowlers are an informal organization of sorts.  They help each other and look out for one another, and are sometimes more loyal to their fellow Yowlers than other Guild members. 

NPC Reaction 
"SHUUUUUUUUTTTUUUUUUUUUPPP!!!!!!!!!!! Shutupshutupshutupshutupshuuuuuuttuuuuuupppp!! You _______ ___________ I'll _______ kill you I swear!"

FENCEPOST YOWLERS IN THE GAME 
Fencepost Yowlers tend to inspire people to want to murder them in slow and unusual ways.  Keep this in mind if one of your players wishes to be one.
*Adaptation*: The Yowlers are definitely a silly campaigner.
*Encounters*: If the PC's have offended the Guild and need to be punished, odds are the Yowlers will be the first guys in.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Hi there.  I'm told you guys are buttheads.  I'll be keeping you awake tonight 'kay?"

Divaness
CN Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Bard 5/ Fencepost Yowler 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* Common, Sylvan, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-7 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Known* 0 (DC 13, 3/day): Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Message, Read Magic
1st (DC 14, 4/day): Accelerated Movement, Amplify, Improvisation, Tasha's Hideous Laughter
2nd (DC 15, 2/day):  Detect Thoughts, Hold Person, Invisibility
Caster Level 5th
*Supernatural Abilities* Bardic Music 12/day (Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Annoyance, Inspire Competence, Inspire Courage +1, Inspire Hatred), Yowling (Dirge of Discord, Shout 3/day, DC 19)
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Kitty Form, Purr, Cat Powah +3, Feline Empathy, Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat, Swift Kitty), Bardic Knowledge +7, Dodge Audience +4
*Feats* Dodge, I Must Shout My Love From The Fencepost Wall, Lingering Song, Mobility, Subsonics, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +6, Bluff +18, Climb +9, Gather Information +13, Hide +17, Jump +3, Knowledge (Local) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +13, Perform (Yowling) +18, Sense Motive +5, Sleight of Hand +6, Spellcraft +6, Spot +5, Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +13
*Possessions* 



*EPIC FENCEPOST YOWLER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Dodge Audience*: The Epic Fencepost Yowler's Dodge Bonus to AC increases by +2 at level 21, and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Fencepost Yowler gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Lix Lorn

You can Song of Discord 3/day at 12th level, and 3/day at 8th. Huh?

----------


## Ranger Mattos

The first level ability is Dirge of Discord 3/day. I don't have whatever book it's in, though, so I don't know the difference.

----------


## Bhu

*FERAL* 

 

_"Meow."_ 

Some Cat Burglars decide that thug life isn't as attractive as the fuzzy life.  They give up the material fast paced urban world to live permanently the life of a cat.  Granted they aren't animals so they bore easy.  This means they still meddle sometimes.  Just to protect people and get food for survival though.  Money is no longer a necessity.

BECOMING A FERAL  
Most Ferals started as Cat Burglars, and kept that class all the way until adopting this one.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Kitty Magic, 
*Skills*:  Hide 8 Ranks, Listen 8 Ranks, Move Silently 8 Ranks, Spot 8 Ranks, Survival 8 ranks
*Feats*:  At least 2 Kitty Feats, one of which must be Cattitude


*Class Skills*
 The Feral's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane, Local or Nature, Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities      KM Level  KM Known  Spell Points
1. +0    +2     +2     +0    Forever Kitty  1          3        3
2. +1    +3     +3     +0                   1          4        5
3. +2    +3     +3     +1                   2          5        8
4. +3    +4     +4     +1                   2          9       14
5. +3    +4     +4     +1                   3         10       19
6. +4    +5     +5     +2                   3         14       29
7. +5    +5     +5     +2                   4         16       37
8. +6    +6     +6     +2                   4         20       51
9. +6    +6     +6     +3                   5         22       63
10.+7    +7     +7     +3   Big Kitty Magic 5         26       81
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Ferals gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Forever Kitty (Su)*: You are now permanently stuck in Kitty Form, and can no longer become human.  You can only speak now if you have the Jibba Jabba Feat. You are immune to spells or abilities that would detect your alignment or somehow reveal you are more than just a cat.  Your Feral and Cat Burglar levels stack for purposes of qualifying for Kitty Feats (i.e. a 6th level Cat Burglar/6th level Feral is considered a 12th level Cat Burglar).  Equipment and Magic Items must now be sized for your Kitty Form.  You may cast spells if you have access to the right material components since you have learned to use the necessary Verbal and Somatic components as a cat.  You now qualify as a cat for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to cats temporarily (this includes spells specific to animals such as Animal Growth, because Cats are Animals).  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Cats/Animals, you are a Magical Beast.  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to human form if you are in Kitty Form.

*Kitty Magic (Sp)*: Ferals study what they call "the secret magic of cats", which basically means they get a few more Spell-Like abilities than usual.  The KM Level table tells you the highest level of spell you can choose for your Spell-Like Abilities.  The KM Known table tells you how many Spell-Like abilities you have per level.  You may choose a new spell of any level you are allowed to access when you get new ones.  Bonus spell points are based on Charisma (see Unearthed Arcana page 154 for the Bonus spell point table, and the spell point cost for spells).  The Spell Save DC's are based on Charisma, and the Feral must have a Charisma score equal to 10 plus the spells level to cast it. Kitty Magic is cast spontaneously like a Sorcerers spells would be.  Spells must be chosen from the Kitty Magic List which will be reproduced here for convenience:

*0:* Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Know Direction, Purify Food and Drink, Mage Hand, Message, Naturewatch, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Resistance, Silent Portal, Touch of Fatigue
*1:* Accelerated Movement, Alarm, Bloodhound, Calm Animals, Camouflage, Cause Fear, Charm Animals, Charm Person, Critical Strike, Dead End, Detect Animals and Plants, Detect Munchies, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Snares and Pits, Detect Munchies, Distract, Distract Assailant, Ebon Eyes, Embrace the Wild, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, I Has a Flavor, Insightful Feint, Instant Search, Hawkeye, Hide from Animals, Hypnotism, Jump, Lay of the Land, Lightfoot, Living Prints, Magic Fang, Marked Object, Nerveskitter, Net of Shadows, Pass Without Trace, Remove Scent, Serene Visage, Silent Portal, Sleep, Snowshoes, Speak With Animals, Spontaneous Search, Stalking Brand, Summon Feline 1, Surefoot, Swift Expeditious Retreat, True Strike, Ventriloquism, You Has a Flavor Too
*2:* Align Fang, Baleful Transposition, Balancing Lorecall, Bear's Endurance, Blur, Cat's Grace, Dark Vision, Daze Monster, Detect Thought's, Eagle's Splendor, Easy Climb, Entice Gift, Fell the Greatest Foe, Hold Animal, Invisibility, Jagged Tooth, Knock, Lion's Charge, Listening Lorecall, Locate Object, Misdirection, Mountain Stance, Nature's Favor, Portal Alarm, Protection from Arrows, Rebuke, See Invisibility, Scare, Speak to Allies, Spider Climb, Summon Feline II, Surefooted Stride, Swift Haste, Touch of Idiocy, Veil of Shadow, Whispering Wind
*3:* A Cat's Revenge, Arcane Sight, Blink, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Claws of Darkness, Deeper Dark Vision, Deep Slumber, Displacement, Find the Gap, Forestfold, Greater Magic Fang, Longcat, Mesmerizing Glare, Haste, Heroism, Hold Person, Lesser Telepathic Bond, Non-Detection, Safe Clearing, Shadow Cache, Suggestion, Summon Cat Swarm I, Summon Feline III, Tremor Sense, Unluck
*4:* Charm Monster, Commune with Nature, Detect Scrying, Displacer Form, Fear, Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility, Implacable Pursuer, It Was the Dog, Know Vulnerabilities, Locate Creature, Nom Nom Nom, Scrying, Shout, Summon Feline IV, Superior Magic Fang
*5:* Aggressive Cat is Aggressive, Basement Cat, Ceiling Cat, Dander Blast, Defensive Cat is Defensive, Dominate Person, Do Not Want, Feeblemind, Find the Path, Happy Cat, Hold Monster, Mass Eagle's Splendor, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Nightstalkers Transformation, Passwall, Pew Pew Pew, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Sending, Serious Cat, Shadow Form, Summon Cat Swarm II, Summon Feline V, Symbol of Sleep, Teleport
*6:* Analyze Dweomer, Aura of Terror, Bite of the Were Tiger, Hide the Path, Imperious Glare, Interplanar Telepathic Bond, I See What You Did There, Legend Lore, Mass Cat's Grace, Mass Suggestion, Mislead, Phantasmal Disorientation, Probe Thoughts, Shadow Walk, Summon Feline VI, True Seeing, You Make Kitty Scared!
*7:* Cat Gravity, Cloudwalkers, Evil Glare, Gimme A Break Here!, Greater Arcane Sight, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Hide from Dragons, Hiss of Sleep, Phase Door, Plane Shift, Shifting Paths, Summon Cat Swarm III, Summon Feline VII, The Death Purr, Vision
*8:* Dander Explosion, Demand, Discern Location, Fierce Pride of the Beastlands, Greater Shout, Lion's Roar, Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, Otto's Irresistible Dance, Summon Feline VIII
*9:* Astral Projection, Big Kitty, Dander Tornado, Death by Overcuteness, Etherealness, Foresight, Four LOLCats of the Apocalypse, Nappy Times, Nature's Avatar, Programmed Amnesia, Summon Feline IX, This is Unacceptable, War Kitteh

See Feats for 0 Level spells, and Epic Levels for 6th-9th Level spells.

*Big Kitty Magic (Su)*: Choose a number of spells equal to your Charisma Modifier.  You may now cast these as Supernatural Abilities instead of Spell-Like Abilities.

PLAYING A FERAL 
Ferals are odd birds.  They have given up human form permanently, and are forever a housecat (or a feral big cat).  This is supposedly the only way to gain access to the "secret magic of cats".  More cynical observers say it's a way of going underground to escape trouble, but even they can't explain why the Feral's permanently have to give up humanoid form. 
*Combat*: Like most Cat Burglars, Ferals are secondary combatants, and primarily stealth machines.  They do have a few options most Cat burglars don't, but not many.
*Advancement*: You are now permanently a cat.  Stealth will be crucial to you as you can no longer wear heavy armors and swing greatswords (wait, you never did that before...).  Still people will think of you as a cat (i.e. not a person) so be careful.
*Resources*: Ferals have little to no resources to draw upon but their own friends assuming they have any.  Some may live as a housecat, protecting a beloved person who believes themselves to be an owner.  Most are feral wild cats, scratching out the barest of livings.

FERALS IN THE WORLD 
_"You know that blue-grey cat down by the docks?  I've been locking up my fish catch to keep him out and darned if he somehow isn't still getting the fish."_ 
As far as the world knows you're a cat.  And you certainly aren't giving away the joke.  You live like a cat, except for studying your magical abilities.
*Daily Life*: "The young boy known as Matthias threw rocks at me again today.  Plans have been made for his disposal.  Plans involving a rabid sheep with a peg leg. It will look like a most regrettable accident."
*Notables*: The Fussin Russian (CN Human Cat Burglar 6/Feral 6) is the epitome of his kind.  A retired Cat Burglar he spends his time taking care of the cities feral cats and strays, occasionally helping the cities poorer humans and insane cat ladies as well.
*Organizations*: Ferals rarely have organizations, although there are rumors of some prides of Feral cats.

NPC Reaction 
NPC's think you're a cat.  A really smart, lucky, possibly fiendish cat.  But a cat nonetheless.

FERALS IN THE GAME 
If it is ever revealed that Ferals exist, cats will probably lose their status as favored pets.  But then the same could be said of Cat Burglars in general.
*Adaptation*: This is an odd one.  It has some possibilities for serious campaigns, but would play better in a silly one.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually assume a Feral is just a stray cat, unless he wants to reveal himself.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: A local merchant has been the victim of a great deal of theft.  He seems obsessed with the idea a small Russian Blue cat is doing it all despite that A: It's obviously the local oppressed peasantry, and B: He's missing far more than a cat could take.  Despite his lunacy the PC's agree to take his money, and despite their continued vigilance the merchants food stocks keep being depleted.  And they notice the cat watching them every day.  It's almost like he's laughing at them...


The Fussin' Russian
CN Human Cat Burglar 6/Feral 6
*Init* +5 (+4 BC), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x, Low Light Vision, Scent
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +4 Dodge, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +4 Dex, +4 Dodge, )
*hp* 48 (12 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +15 (+14 BC), *Will* +5  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* -4 (-1 BC)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Kitty Magic Known*  1st: Charm Person, Detect Poison, Detect Munchies, Pass Without Trace
2nd: Eagle's Splendor, Invisibility, Knock, Protection from Arrows, Spider Climb
3rd: Haste, Heroism, Hold Person, Non-Detection, Shadow Cache
-----------------------------------------------
Original Stats Str 8, Dex 14
*Abilities* Str 3, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18
*Abilities (BC)* Str 4, Dex 18
*SQ* Kitty Form (Big Cat), Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah, Kitty Magic (Innocence, Missed Me!), Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat, Watchcat), Burglaring (Evasion, Trapfiding), Scamper Bonus, Forever Kitty
*Feats* Bad Cattitude, Cattitude, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist +13, Hide +29, Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Nature) +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +21, Search +9, Spellcraft +9, Spot +9, Survival +9
*Possessions* 


*EPIC FERAL* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Spellcasting* Your Caster Level is equal to 10 plus your Epic Levels.  You do not gain additional spell points per level. but you can learn 1 additional spell of any level you know with each level.  Beginning at Level 21 you have access to 6th level spells.  At level 23 you gain access to 7th level spells, at Level 25 you gain access to 8th level spells, and at Level 27 you gain access to 9th level spells.  At 29th level you gain access to Epic Level Kitty Spells.  Also, each level you may choose one spell you already know to cast as a Supernatural Ability instead of a Spell-Like Ability.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Feral gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.


Bitty Kitty Magic
You have studied little tricks cats know.
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Magic, Base Willpower Save +3
*Benefits*: Choose any three 0 Level spells from the Kitty Magic list to learn.

Improved Kitty Magic
You have expanded your repertoire of Kitty Magic.
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Magic, Base Willpower Save +3
*Benefits*: Choose any 2 spells of a Level you can cast from the Kitty Magic List

----------


## Norr

Your tables are getting a little hard to read, I think you may be getting the code wrong.

Also, complete wuv for everything you have put up thus far. Your catburglar threads have been my 'start tab' for more than a year now.

----------


## Bhu

> Your tables are getting a little hard to read, I think you may be getting the code wrong.
> 
> Also, complete wuv for everything you have put up thus far. Your catburglar threads have been my 'start tab' for more than a year now.


Thanks Norr! With as much as lifes been kicking me lately it's nice to know I bring happiness to someone.

I fixed the tables

*FOOF LORD* 

 

_"You're wife is allergic to cats, aww isn't that a shame...AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"_  

 You are the master of allergies.  Used by the Guilds to make miserable the lives of others, your abilities to inflict discomfort make even the strongest willed aristocrat crumble to their demands.  In other words you are a sheddin' fool!

BECOMING A FOOF LORD   
Any Cat Burglar can take this PrC with the appropriate Feats.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Kitty Magic (Eat My Dander, HAHAHAHA!!), Enhanced Kitty Form (Foofy)
*Feats*:  Cattitude
*Skills*:  Gather Information 8 ranks, Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Foof Lord's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Dander Mastery
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Foofanization
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Allergen Curse
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Dander Mastery
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Foofanization
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Allergen Curse
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Dander Mastery
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Foofanization
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Allergen Curse
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Lord of the Fwuffy
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Foof Lord's gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Dander Mastery (Su)*: Your Foof Lord and Cat Burglar Levels stack for purposes of being able to take the Cattitude, Bad Cattitude, and O I Dare U Feats.

At 1st level you may use the special attack you gain from Eat My Dander Feat at will.

At 4th level you may cast Dander Blast (see Kitty Magic) 3 times per day as as Supernatural Ability.

At 7th level you may cast Dander Explosion (see Kitty Magic) once per day as a Supernatural Ability.

*Foofanization (Su)*: At 2nd level you may "foofanize" a 10 by 10 foot room as a Full Round Action, covering it with difficult to find cat hairs.  Anyone allergic to cat hair (or who is suffering from an Allergen Curse) has a -4 penalty on all rolls as long as they remain in the room (others get a Fortitude Save to avoid the effect, Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma).  The room remains foofanized for 1 day. This ability may be used in outdoor settings, but Moderate or stronger winds will disperse the effect within 1d6 rounds.

At 5th level you may coat up to a 20 by 20 foot room, and it remains in effect for 1 day per point of Charisma Modifier.  Victims are Nauseated in addition to taking  the penalties to rolls. It now lasts 1d6 minutes in Moderate or stronger winds if used outside.

At 8th level you may coat up to a 40 by 40 foot room, and it last for 1 week per point of Charisma Modifier. It now last 1d6 hours if used outside in Moderate or stronger winds.

*Allergen Curse (Su)*: Beginning at 3rd level, a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier you may curse a victim within 60' as a Standard Action if he fails a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).  If you are successful that victim becomes allergic to cats.  Whenever he gets within 20' of a feline creature (including magical ones) he receives a -4 penalty on all rolls for as long as he is within range, and for 1d6 rounds afterwards.

At 6th level the Save DC of your Foofanization and Dander mastery abilities is +2 for anyone you have successfully cursed.

At 9th level the Save DC of your Foofanization and Dander mastery abilities is +4 for anyone you have successfully cursed.

*Lord of the Fwuffy*: At 10th level you have achieved Maximum Fwuffiness! You may now use Dander Blast 5 times per day, and Dander Explosion 3 times per day.  In addition you may now cast Dander Tornado once per day (see Kitty Magic).  You may also Paralyze anyone you have successfully used your Allergen Curse on for as long as you touch them if they fail a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).

PLAYING A FOOF LORD 
 You spread cat hair in your wake, and you enjoy it.  Nothing makes your life better than making fat old people with too much money and not enough common sense ill.  And that pretty much describes the entirety of the ruling class.  Granted if they aren't available you aren't below messing with others...
*Combat*: You're pretty much a debuffer in combat.  Your goal is to screw up the other side, and make their life hell while your companions throw anvils at them, or whatever the heck it is Barbarians do.
*Advancement*: Foof Lords all pretty much concentrate on optimizing their abilities to make the lives of others miserable.  
*Resources*: Foof Lords have the usual resources available as a member of the Cat Burglar Guilds.  Plus you can readily blackmail people for spare cash by blasting them with cat dander until they give up.

FOOF LORDS IN THE WORLD 
_"Ah tho hade thad cad..."_ 
 You interact with the world by cutting off it's air supply.  And then giving it back after you get paid.  You're a bit of a meanie, but many of the people you make sneeze are deserving.  And you get a lot of affection from peasants who don't like the mean ole Dukes who persecute the lil' fwuffy kitty.  If they only knew...
*Daily Life*: You spend much time researching your target, or scouting locations, or setting up the foof attack you'll be using to zap him.  And you also snuggle that nice old lady down the street cause she gives you fish which makes her the most perfectest person ever.
*Notables*: Fluffy (CN Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Foof Lord 6) is the local torturer for her Guild.  Sneezy (CE Male Cat Burglar 6/Foof Lord 6) is the torturer for a rival Guild.  Let the shedding begin!
*Organizations*: Foof Lords have no real special organization devoted to them beyond the regular Cat Burglar Guilds.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's luv you cause your just the fwuffiest kitty evah!!  Well as long as they aren't your target.  Then they hate you more than being swarmed by bees.  That says a lot.  Nobles tag teamed by a Foof Lord, Bad Kitty, and Fencepost Yowler have been known to suicide.

FOOF LORDS IN THE GAME 
 Your players will probably have a hard time wrapping their heads around a kitty using it's powers to extort the nobility.  It's not your usual party role.
*Adaptation*: Definitely a silly campaigner.  Not many brutal extortionist thugs use allergies to cats in a serious campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's generally encounter a Foof Lord when he has been assigned to zap them, or to protect someone he has been zapping.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are given a small Persian kitten as a housewarming gift when they open up shop in town.  A small kitten that many of the locals seem strangely allergic to...


Fluffy
CN Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Foof Lord 6
*Init* +3 (+6 KF, +5 BC), *Senses*: Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +6 Dex, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF, +15 BC), *Will* +5  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF, +0 BC)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Supernatural Abilities* Dander Blast 3/day, Foofanization, Allergen Curse 3/day
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 22
*Abilities BC* Str 4, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form (Big Cat), Cat Powah +3, Kitty Magic (Eat My Dander, HAHAHAHA!!), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge), Enhanced Kitty Form (Cheshire, Foofy)
*Feats* Bad Cattitude, Cattitude, Jibba Jabba, Weapon Finesse, +2
*Skills* Balance +11, Bluff +19, Climb +7, Gather Information +11, Hide +20, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +12, Listen +9, Move Silently +19, Search +9, Spot +9, Use Magic Device +19 
*Possessions* 



*EPIC FOOF LORD* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Foof Lord gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

*GOOD KITTY* 

 

Kitty:_"Can I have a healing potion?"_ 
Paladin: _ "No."_ 
Kitty:_"Can I have a healing potion?"_ 
Paladin: _ "No."_ 
Kitty:_"Can I have a healing potion?"_ 
Paladin: _ "No."_ 
Kitty: _ "YOU WILL LOOK INTO MY SPOOKITY HYPNOTIC EYES!"_
Paladin: _ "oooooookayy..."_
Kitty: _ "YOU WILL GIVE TO ME THE SPOOKITY HYPNOTIC POTION OF CURE SERIOUS WOUNDS!"_ 
Paladin: _"oooookayyy..."_
Kitty: _ CHUG ("aaaaaah")..."Silly Paladin.  Healing potions are for kitties.  Now you go dance naked in the Azalea bushes under Princess Meanie's window."_ 
Paladin: _ "ooookkaaayy..."_
Kitty: _"Now this is the important part, when she asks what the hell you think your doing, you have to tell her she's fat, and ask if she'll come down and take it from a real man."_
Paladin: _ "ooookkaaayy..."_
Kitty: _"I'm a Good Kitty! Eeheeheeheeheeheehee!"_


Most Cat Burglars are content to simply be spies and thieves.  You want to be the power behind the throne, and you're willing to use your magic powers to get there by mind controlling, blackmailing, or otherwise embarrassing anyone in your way.

BECOMING A GOOD KITTY  
Pick up a few levels of Cat Burglar and move on to Sorcerer.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Arcane Caster*:  Must be able to cast Arcane Spells without preparation, at least one of which must be from the Enchantment school.
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 Ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Spell Focus (Enchantment)


*Class Skills*
 The Good Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Cha), Spellcraft (Int), and Spot (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Just A Kitty        
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Good Kitty Bonus (+1)    +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Enhanced Kitty Magic         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Just A Kitty        +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Good Kitty Bonus (+2)    +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Enhanced Kitty Magic         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Just A Kitty        +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Good Kitty Bonus (+4)    +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Enhanced Kitty Magic         
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Just A Kitty        +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Good Kitty Gains no new weapon proficiencies.

*Just A Kitty (Su)*: You gain Spell Resistance equal to 5 plus your character level.  At 1st level this applies to all Divination spells.

At 4th level your Spell Resistance applies to all Enchantment (Charm and Compulsion) spells.

At 7th level it applies to all Illusion (Glamer and Pattern) spells.

At 10th level it applies to all Enchantment and Illusion spells.

*Good Kitty Bonus (Ex)*: At second level the Saving Throw DC's of the spells on your preferred list (see below) are increased by +1 if you know them.  At 5th level this increases to +2.  At 8th level this increases to +4.  This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus.

*Preferred Spell List*:

Level 1: Charm Person, Distract, Hypnotism, Serene Visage, Shock and Awe, Sleep
Level 2: Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Entice Gift, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, See Invisibility
Level 3: Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Deeper Slumber, Hold Person, Lesser Telepathic Bond, Mesmerizing Glare, Suggestion
Level 4: Charm Monster, Confusion, Detect Scrying, Greater Invisibility, Lesser Geas, Locate Creature, Rainbow Pattern, Scrying
Level 5: Dominate Person, Dream, Feeblemind, Hold Monster, Mind Fog, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Sending
Level 6: Geas, Interplanar Telepathic Bond, Mass Suggestion, Mislead, Probe Thoughts, Symbol of Persuasion
Level 7: Hiss of Sleep, Mass Hold Person, Mass Invisibility
Level 8: Antipathy, Demand, Mass Charm Monster, Mind Blank, Scintillating Pattern, Screen, Superior Invisibility, Sympathy
Level 9: Dominate Monster, Mass Hold Monster, Programmed Amnesia


*Enhanced Kitty Magic (Su):* At 3rd level when you cast a spell from the Preferred Spell list on an opponent who is denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC, you get a +2 rolls to overcome any Spell Resistance they may have.

At 6th level the bonus increases to +4.

At 9th level you may ignore an opponents Spell Resistance if he is flat-footed and you are casting from the Preferred Spell List.

PLAYING A GOOD KITTY 
Design yourself around making your mind controlling spells better or more useful.  They are your greatest resource. Without them you wouldn't have the good life, or the women.  Or be able to mind control Clerics into attending their church with a thong made from Gerbils tied together.
*Combat*: You most definitely aren't a combatant.  You will use mind controlled minions to do that for you.....
*Advancement*: Concentrate on making it harder to detect your magical powers and their use.  You want the whole world to think you're just a cat.  That way when the stuff hits the fan you can slip away quietly.
*Resources*: Usually a Good Kitty may call upon the resources of the Cat Burglar Guilds, unless he's gone AWOL like Good Kitties usually do.  Then he's on his own till he mind warps someone.

GOOD KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"You won't believe this.  I just took Blaufeld his dinner, and there was that frickin' cat setting on his shoulder patting his bald head like HE was the pet.  I'm not going back in there."_ 
Most people have no idea you exist.  There is surprisingly little opinion about Good Kitties, because they have a tendency to rub out anyone who discovers their secret.
*Daily Life*: Your day is spent running things, while convincing all and sundry that your head thrall is running things
*Notables*: Dark Foofy (NE Male human, Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer 5, Good Kitty 10) runs his own fiefdom from the lap of a grunting ignorant barbarian.  Constantly in mental contact with him he is the ultimate power behind the throne.  If anyone wrests power from his puppet tyrant he simply mind controls the new subject.  Pwecious (CG Female Tibbit, Cat Burglar 5/Sorcerer 1/Good Kitty 10) make a habit of dethroning just such tyrants.  At least 3 kingdoms have had their dictators deposed because of her efforts.
*Organizations*: You have the support of the Cat Burglar guilds unless you strike out on your own (which is normal).  Then you'll likely be the head of your own little organization...

NPC Reaction 
 Most people think your the bosses pet fluffy.  They would be shocked and appalled to find out you were the boss.

GOOD KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 Be careful of this one.  Despite the name, people playing this class aren't necessarily good....

And they can be quite disruptive to campaigns.
*Adaptation*: If you need a very unique BBEG this will do.  Of course the Good Kitty will use a web of deception and lies, and you'll encounter his minions instead of him (if he's doing his job you'll probably think one of his thralls is the BBEG).
*Encounters*: The main encounter PC's will have with you is meeting your head thrall who they will believe to be the main bad guy.  You'll just be his beloved pet.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The local warlord is an ill-tempered, drunken barbarian who seems surprisingly adept at intrigue and politics.  He's also never without his much beloved cat, which you have been hired to kidnap for ransom.  This has turned out to be surprisingly difficult, as the cat seems...unusually bright...


Dark Foofy
NE Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer 5/Good Kitty 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Draconic
------------------------------------------------
*AC* 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* 19, touch 19, flat-footed 15 (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 31 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +7 (+10 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +4 (-8 KF)
*Atk Options*
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Known* 0: Caltrops, Daze (DC 16), Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mage Hand, Message, Read Magic, Resistance, Silent Portal
1st: Buzzing Bee, Charm Person (DC 19), Disguise Self, Obscuring Mist, Serene Visage 
2nd: Detect Thoughts (DC 18), Invisibility, Rebuke (DC 18), See Invisibility
3rd: Hold Person (DC 21), Mesmerizing Glare (DC 21), Suggestion (DC 21)
4th: Charm Monster (DC 22), Greater Invisibility
5th: Dominate Person (DC 23)
Caster Level 10
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 18 
*Abilities* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Cat Powah (+4), Familiar (Cat), SR 17 (Divination, Charms and Compulsions), Good Kitty Bonus (+2), Enhanced Kitty Magic (+4)
*Feats* Combat Casting, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Jibba Jabba, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Penetration
*Skills* Bluff +13, Concentration +6, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +10, Hide +8, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +7, Knowledge (Arcane) +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +8, Sense Motive +7, Spot +7, Spellcraft +7
*Possessions* 


*EPIC GOOD KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Just A Kitty*: The Good Kitties Spell Resistance continues to increase with level.
*Spells*: Your caster Level continues to increase, but you don't learn new spells or gain new spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Good Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

*KATGRRL'S* 

*Spoiler*
Show




_"Behold mah sexay fuzzy mittens!"_  

 Katgrrl's are (usually) solo artists who have branched off from the guild and are lone con artists relying on their wits and beauty to seduce wealth from victims.  They start working for the Guilds but most chafe under the rules and scrutiny and try out working on heir own.

BECOMING A KATGRRL   
Most begin as simple Cat Burglars, but a few multi class before becoming Katgrrl's.  Despite the name the class isn't limited to women, but Katboi's are pretty rare.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*: Kitty Form (Catfolk, Katgrrl), Kitty Magic: At least 2 of the following (Innocence, I Wuv U, Pwease, Pwetty Pwease wif Sugar on Top, The Power of Cute, YOU MUST PET TEH KITTEH!)
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 Ranks, Diplomacy 8 Ranks, Perform (Dance) 8 Ranks
*Feats*:  Jibba Jabba, and any 1 of the following Feats: Deceitful, Negotiator, Persuasive, or Sweet Talker (from Complete Scoundrel).
*Special*: Must be sponsored and accepted by a Katgrrl, and they're picky.  You gotta be hawt to join.


*Class Skills*
 The Class Name's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Improved Katgrrl Form 
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt (Fascinate)
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Jiggle Dodge +2
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Katgrrl Form 
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt (Suggestion)
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Jiggle Dodge +4
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Improved Katgrrl Form 
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt (Slavery)
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Jiggle Dodge +6
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Naked Fury
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Katgrrl gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Improved Katgrrl Form (Su)*: At 1st level you can switch to and from Katgrrl Form as a Swift Action instead of a Standard one.  

At 4th level you get an Enhancement Bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Gather Information checks equal to half your Katgrrl level (rounded down).

At 7th level you get an Enhancement Bonus to all attack and damage rolls equal to your Charisma Modifier. 

*Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt (Su)*: You may use the Power of the Hypnobutt once per day per Katgrrl level. It is a Standard action, and requires a Standard action each round to maintain, and the Katgrrl cannot cast spells or use spell activation magic items.  Each power requires a certain number of ranks in Perform (Dance). At second level she gains the power to Fascinate men by dancing if she has at least 6 ranks in Perform (Dance). The Katgrrl makes a Perform (Dance) check, and any living being of the opposite gender (and same gender if homosexual) within 30' must make a Willpower Save or be Fascinated for as long as the Katgrrl performs (Save DC is equal to the Perform check), or until attacked or it perceives an obvious threat (spells are cast, people draw weapons).  This is an enchantment (compulsion) mind-affecting ability.  Opponents who make their Saving throw are immune to this Katgrrl's Fascinate ability for 24 hours. Potential victims must be able to see the Katgrrl.

At 5th Level if the Katgrrl has at least 12 ranks in Perform (Dance), she may implant a Suggestion (as per the spell) into the mind of any one creature she has already Fascinated (see above).  The opponent must be within range, and able to see the Katgrrl, and this does not break her concentration on her Fascinate ability.  A Will Save (DC 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) negates the effect.  This is an enchantment (compulsion) mind-affecting ability.

At 8th Level if the Katgrrl has at least 15 ranks in Perform (Dance), she may Enslave a creature she has previously used her Suggestion ability on at least 3 times.  This effect is similar to the Charm Person spell, but is permanent in duration if the victim fails his first Willpower Save (DC 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier).  If the Save is successful this ability cannot be used again on that victim for 24 hours.

*Jiggle Dodge (Su)*: The Katgrrl gains a Circumstance Bonus to Armor Class when lightly clothed or nude.  This is +2 at level 3, +4 at level 6, and +6 at level 9.

*Naked Fury(Su)*: This ability may only be used when nude (or nearly so) and in Katgrrl form.  As a Standard Action you may point at someone and accuse them of all sorts of unmentionable and vile acts, and any living creature within 60' must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half your Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or believe that he needs the crap beat out of him.  For the next minute they will selflessly (but not suicidally) devote themselves to doing so.  For example a room full of men would still assault the King because they know they can take him.  However the same room full of men would not assault an Ancient Red Wyrm if they knew they had no chance of winning.  This is a Mind-Affecting effect.  It isn't Language dependent as you can pretty much get the gist across with body language (crying and cowering always works well).  

PLAYING A KATGRRL 
 You are hawt.  And you know it.  And you have no problem making sure other people know it.  They should all bow to your extreme hawtness.  Anyone who disagrees is jealous or lying.  Fortunately you have a wide selection of boyfriends to make them all pay...
*Combat*: You're a lover, not a fighter.  You make sure your boyfriends do the fighting.  That's what they're there for.  Well that and money.  And snuggles when you're down.  Of course fights sometime lead to the opportunity to make newer, richer boyfriends...
*Advancement*: Katgrrl's generally advance down pretty similar paths, doing their best to be wily and attractive.  How they choose to become the perfect femme fatale  may differ, but they all have the same end in mind.
*Resources*: Katgrrl's usually have a selection of sugar daddy's to help them, and their own sisterhood of course.  Grrl's gotta stick together.

KATGRRL'S IN THE WORLD 
_"I thought my heart stopped when she nibbled on my ear!"_ 
 Katgrrl's are thought of as harmless sex objects.  Specifically everyone pays attention to their physical beauty to the point they don't really pay attention to the havoc their charms are wreaking.  Mata Hari has nothing on the Katgrrl clan.  Nations have fallen because one twitched an ear disapprovingly at an offending court functionary.
*Daily Life*: You mostly spend your days performing, and making sure your fame and reputation spread.  After all you'll need new sources of money once the old ones get killed off by jealous rivals.  You also spend time casing their homes for valuables and doing your best to undermine competition for their affection.
*Notables*: Kitten (CN Human Female Cat Burglar7/Katgrrl 5) is the best exotic dancer in the country.  People come from leagues away to see her perform.  And somehow always leave slightly less wealthy...  Christobel (CN Human Male Cat Burglar 7/Katgrrl 5) is infamous as being the only male to ever go the Katgrrl route to power (at least that anyone knows about).  He is hated far and wide for his ability to seduce the wealthy, and their progeny.  And by the other Katgrrl's for what they consider poaching their territory.
*Organizations*: Katgrrl's tend to be solo con artists, but they do occasionally form Prides for protection from outsiders.  It's always nice to have backup when one of your snugglebunnies discover you have other..um..snugglebunnies.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's would generally kill their own family and walk a mile on broken glass just to say hi to you if they're male.  Female NPC's are generally inconsiderate in their descriptions of you *cough* jealous *cough*.  

KATGRRL'S IN THE GAME 
 Make sure your PC's don't abuse this class to play the Diplomacy bot who just seduces every guard or villain they see.  The Katgrrl's are con artists and know the value of teasing, they aren't slutty bimbos.
*Adaptation*: This one could probably go into semi serious campaigns as well as goofy ones.  Especially role playing intensive ones.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally encounter Katgrrl's as the significant other of a rival, bbeg, employer, random npc nobles, clergy, etc.  They'll do their best to appear to be the helpless female companion, and if they do it right the PC's will never realize they were the power behind the throne.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are asked to escort the fiancee of a local noble to a nearby city.  There are a few problems.  She's spoiled, she's less than half his age (which has so enraged some of the local religious nuts that they may kill her, or him, or you), she's his third wife after his last one died under mysterious circumstances (and there are rivals who will want her dead), and weird stuff seems to happen around her.  And she keeps winking at the Paladin and wiggling her cute little kitty ears...



Kitten
CN Female Human Cat Burglar 7/Katgrrl 5
*Init* +1 (+4 KF, +3 CF, +2 KG), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Sylvan, Draconic
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC CF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, )
*AC KG* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*hp* x (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +11 (+4 KF, +3 CF, +2 KG), *Will* +6  
Jiggle Dodge +4
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*Abilities CF* Str 8, Dex 17
*Abilities KG* Str 8, Dex 15
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +4, Kitty Form (Catfolk, Katgrrl), Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt (Fascinate, Suggestion), Burglaring (Evasion, Uncanny Dodge), Kitty Magic (Innocence, I Wuv U), Scamper Bonus
*Feats* Cunning Evasion, Hear the Unseen, Improved Diversion, Jibba Jabba, Persuasive, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +6, Bluff +16, Climb +4, Diplomacy +14, Disable Device +5, Escape Artist +5, Forgery +5, Gather Information +10, Hide +7, Intimidate +6, Jump +3, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +7, Listen +8, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +5, Perform (Dance) +19, Search +5, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8, Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +9
*Possessions* 



*EPIC KATGRRL* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Jiggle Dodge* The Katgrrl's Jiggle Dodge Bonus increases by +2 at Level 23, and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Katgrrl gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

(sets aside next twenty levels)

----------


## Norr

Wher did you get a picture of catgirl Yoko?

I also notice that many of these PrCs have become easier to understand and use under the new Catburglar.

----------


## LordShotGun

Ah this thread ALWAYS gets my mind going into overdrive on the halarity and possibilites that I can use on my players....

The good kitty class and general idea has got me thinking about putting something like this in the next BBEG battle....as soon as the PCs take down the BBEG, I am nearly certain SOMEONE will want to keep the cat that just hanging around...

----------


## togapika

Is there a pdf of the various Kitteh stuff?

----------


## Bhu

> Wher did you get a picture of catgirl Yoko?
> 
> I also notice that many of these PrCs have become easier to understand and use under the new Catburglar.


That was the purpose of revising them for hte newer CB class.

I think I found the pic on an imageboard.  While searching for an appropriate catgirl pic I found either tame ones which weren't sexy (which wasn't appropriate at all) or porn (which would've resulted in the mods clubbing me like a baby seal).  I think I went through about 600 or so pages of pics in some furry site and/or google before I found that one.





> Is there a pdf of the various Kitteh stuff?


There's a .pdf for everything for the 1st version of the class.  It got taken down for reasons unknown to me and I havent reposted it yet.  I could email it to you if you like.

----------


## togapika

Sure, though I suppose it would also be helpful if I asked if anyone had any tips on getting a DM to allow a player to use this sort of stuff...

----------


## Bhu

> Sure, though I suppose it would also be helpful if I asked if anyone had any tips on getting a DM to allow a player to use this sort of stuff...


I'd go with pizza bribes and "I know someone who desperately wants playtesting feedback.  Pwease?"

PM me with an email and I'll send the old pdf.

----------


## Bhu

*LAZOR KITTEH* 

 

_"Imma Chargin' Mah Lazor!"_  

The Cat Burglar Guilds realized at some point they lacked ranged firepower.  Some Warlocks were brought in and voila, Lazor Kittehs.  The decision is till out on whether or not this was a wise idea...

BECOMING A Lazor Kitteh  
A few levels each in Warlock and Cat Burglar will do you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Eldritch Blast 2d6, at least 2 Eldritch Essence or Blast Shape Invocations
*Feats*:  Lazor Kitteh
*Skills*:   Knowledge (Arcana) 4 Ranks


*Class Skills*
The Lazor Kitteh's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Lazor Feat, Lazor Invocations
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +1d6
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +1d8
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Lazor Feat
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +2d6
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +2d8
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Lazor Feat
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +3d6
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +3d8
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Do not ---- with Lazor Kitteh
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Lazor kitteh's gain no new weapon proficiencies.

*Lazor Invocations*:Your Warlock and Lazor Kitteh Levels stack for purposes of Invocations you know, and how powerful they can be (Least, Lesser, etc).  However you are limited to Blast Shape and Eldritch Essence Invocations while taking levels of Lazor Kitteh.  

*Lazor Feats*: At 1st, 4th, and 7th level you may gain a Bonus Feat from the following list: Ability Focus (Eldritch Blast), Both Barrels, Defensive Blast, Eldritch Claws, Empower Spell Like Ability (Eldritch Blast), Extra Invocation, Grappling Blast, Greater Spell Penetration, Heighten Spell Like Ability, Improved Precise Shot, Maximize Spell Like Ability (Eldritch Blast), Point Blank Shot, Power Critical (Eldritch Blast), Precise Shot, Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (Eldritch Blast).  Eldritch Claws and Grappling Blast Feats can be found in Dragon #358 or at the following:
http://www.realmshelps.org/cgi-bin/f...Eldritch_Claws
http://www.realmshelps.org/cgi-bin/f...rappling_Blast

*IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! (Ex)*: At second level you may spend a move action to charge your Lazor. The next eldritch blast you fire deals an extra 1d8 damage.
This increases to 2d8 at 6th level and 3d8 at 9th level.

*Oh hi...I upgraded MAH LAZOR! (Su)*: Identical to the Eldritch Blast ability listed on page 7 of the Complete Arcane.  Stacks with dice of Eldritch Blast gained from levels in other classes.

*Do not ---- with Lazor Kitteh (Su)*:Once per day you may use Eldritch Blast with any Blast Shape or Eldritch Essence Invocation that allows a Saving Throw.  For this one Blast, your opponent does not get a Save and immediately takes full effect as if he had failed his Saving Throw.

PLAYING A LAZOR KITTEH 
You are schooled to be support artillery for the other Cat Burglars. You're surprised there aren't more of you, zapping stuff is awesome... But then you realize the contests you and the guys have to se who can kill the most birds can be a tad not subtle.
*Combat*: Your a blaster, so work on improving eldritch blast as much as you can.  After all you wont be getting many other Incantations...
*Advancement*: Lazor Kittehs are pretty much restricted in advancement.  You give up versatility for enormous firepower.  Something in you simply can't resist using the Lazor at every given opportunity.  It is the solution to all of life's problems!
*Resources*: Besides the Guild you have whatever gave you your powers as a Warlock.  Assuming your long distant ancestors weren't the ones who made the original deal, and you just inherited their DNA.

LAZOR KITTEHS IN THE WORLD 
_"Darn cats and their laser eyes.  In my day the cats didn't have lasers and they caught the mice just fine!"_ 
Loved by the Guilds, hated by their opponents describes you.  You do an awful lot of ranged spanking for your employers...
*Daily Life*: You're either guarding something, or going along with a group raiding a place to provide support fire, or being sent to 'teach someone a lesson'.  Life is busy for a Lazor Kitteh.  Mostly cause your employers have learned that boredom gets you into trouble.
*Notables*: The Siamese Flash (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Warlock 4/Lazor Kitteh 6) is the top zapper of his Guild (and he's also the only one).  Ragdoll (CG Female Elf Cat Burglar 2/Warlock 4/Lazor Kitteh 6) is a retired Lazor Kitteh training her Guilds newbies.
*Organizations*: Many Lazor Kittehs belong to some sort of club.  Sort of like a gun range for members only to have shooting competitions.  Or maybe a prankster society that delights in zapping pranks.

NPC Reaction 
If your using your powers NPC reactions can generally be summed up as "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  OMFG THE CATS HAVE DEVIL POWERS!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

LAZOR KITTEHS IN THE GAME 
Lazor Kittehs are kinda like Warmages.  They do one thing and do it well.  But beyond that they nap a lot.  Which is better than "Hey guys...I bet we can shoot the King in the bollocks from here.  Who's in?"
*Adaptation*: Definitely a silly campaigner.
*Encounters*: PC's trying to raid a Cat Burglar Guild with Lazor Kittehs will be taking some serious blaster fire from them.  Or they may get them as bodyguards.  After all who expects the cat to be your support fire?

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: There's a small cat sitting outside the Thieve's Guild your supposed to sneak into and steal plans from.  It seems to be getting irritated by biting flies.  It looks around, as if it were seeing if there was anyone around (which is of course just your paranoia).  Then rays of light from it's eyes blow the flies out of the sky.  Hmm....someone has not provided you critical, need to know information...

The Siamese Flash
CN Human Male Cat Burglar 2/Warlock 4/Lazor Kitteh 6)
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC Small* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +4 Dodge, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +8 (+11 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Eldritch Blast 5d6, Sneak Attack +1d6,  IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +2d8
*Combat Gear* 
*Invocations Known* Least: Devil's Sight, Eldritch Spear, Frightful Blast
Lesser: Beshadowed Blast, Eldritch Chain
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Kitty Form, Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +4, Kitty Magic (Missed Me!), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge), Detect Magic, Deceive Item, DR 1/Cold Iron
*Feats* Both Barrels, Defensive Blast, Lazor Kitteh, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Finesse, Empower Spell-Like Ability (Eldritch Blast)(B), Maximize Spell-Like Ability (Eldritch Blast)(B)
*Skills* Balance +6, Bluff +8, Climb +3, Concentration +14, Hide +6, Jump +3, Knowledge (Arcana, Local) +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Spellcraft +5, Spot +15, Tumble +6, Magic Device +19
*Possessions*




Defensive Blast
_"Back off monkey boy!"_
*Prerequisites:*Eldritch Blast, Precise Shot
*Benefit:* You may use your Eldritch Blast without provoking an attack of opportunity.




Both Barrels
_"Hurts don't it monkey boy?"_
*Prerequisites:*Eldritch Blast, Oh hi...I upgraded MAH LAZOR!!
*Benefit:* When using you Eldritch Blast you fire two Blasts at once.  Both Blasts must be aimed at the same target however, and each Blast does damage as if you were a Warlock 3 levels lower.  When using your IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! ability, the extra dice applies to both Blasts, as do any Eldritch Essence or Blast Shape Invocations.



*EPIC LAZOR KITTEH* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Invocations*: The Lazor Kitteh's Caster level is equal to his Character Level, but he doesn't gain any new Invocations after 20th level.
*Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR!*: The Lazor Kitteh gains another +1d6 at level 21, and every 3 levels thereafter.
*IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR!*:  The Lazor Kitteh gains another +1d8 at level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Lazor Kitteh gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

I love that class...

----------


## Cieyrin

I actually prefer this poster for the Lazor Kitteh: 

EDIT: I also notice the bonus feat list lacks Both Barrels or descriptions of some of the other obscure feats like Eldritch Claws or Grappling Blast. I also wonder at the lack of Improved Critical when it has Power Critical, which is so nerfed to hell these days compared to the original version. 

Just my 2 coppers. Take as you will.

----------


## Lix Lorn

I'm playing a Lazor Kitteh soon!
If I can get people to join/DM the game... it's here if anyone was interestered.

----------


## Bhu

*MORTICIAN* 

 

_"You want the Babaganoosh family should stay dead, you needs to pay up brotha."_  

 People really shouldnt leave coffins around you.  It's long been a superstition that cats leaping over coffins causes the occupants to become vampires.  The Cat Burglars thought about this, and they got a pretty neat idea.  Criminals (and the nobility) assassinate people all the time.  And if they want those victims to stay dead, by Gawd they'd better cough up some money.  Plus you can always get some cheap muscle pretty quick.

BECOMING A MORTICIAN   
Mortician's must have the ability to create Undead, so there will obviously be a few levels in some sort of casting class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, must be able to create undead, whether by spells or other abilities
*Feats*:  Bolster Resistance, Corpsecrafter, Undead Leadership
*Skills*:  Gather Information 4 ranks, Knowledge (Local, Religion) 4 ranks
*Saves*:  Base Fortitude or Willpower Save must be +5
*Special*:  Must be accepted and trained by a Mortician.


*Class Skills*
 The Mortician's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Dex), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    BRAINS!, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Information Gathering
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Feat, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    BRAINS!, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Information Gathering
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Feat, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    BRAINS!, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Information Gathering
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Feat, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    VAMPIRES! VAMPIRES EVERYWHERE!, +1 level of arcane/divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Morticians gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*BRAINS! (Su)*: At 1st level, anytime you use your spells or class abilities to animate a corpse into undead, you may opt to reanimate them with their Intelligence score and full memories intact even if they would normally be mindless (i.e. zombies, skeletons, etc).  While they will not harm you unless attacked, they are not necessarily under your control.  They are however fairly pissed about being dead, and you will need to talk them out of immediate and bloody vengeance on their killers if they are to help in your schemes.

At 4th level undead you animate can have their full Wisdom and Charisma scores.

At 7th level undead you animate can have all their skills/feats/class abilities they had in life.  Abilities based off of Constitution are now based off of Charisma instead.

*Information Gathering (Sp)*: At 2nd level you may cast Speak With Dead at will as a Spell-Like Ability.

At 5th level when using this ability the duration is unlimited and you ask as many questions as you wish.  If the Speak With Dead spell has previously been cast upon this corpse within the last week your ability still works.  

At 8th level the corpse gets no Saving Throw against this ability.

*Feat*: At level 3 you get Necromantic Presence as a Bonus Feat.  At level 6 you get Necromantic Might as a Bonus Feat.  At level 9 you gain Nimble Bones as a Bonus Feat.

*VAMPIRES! VAMPIRES EVERYWHERE! (Su)*: At 10th level you may opt to make any Undead you animate via spells a Vampire instead of the usual undead it creates.  This is mostly used to blackmail people because lets face it who wants vampires around.  The threat of you using this ability can make for some nice cash...

PLAYING A MORTICIAN 
 You blackmail the worst of the worst.  You can reanimate the victims of the local bad guys to testify against them in court as to who put them in the ground.  That makes people a weee bit nervous, and definitely willing to cough up some money.  And of course more willing to hunt you down...
*Combat*: Combat isn't your strong suit.  You raise dead guys who can do that though.  And they seem to like it, specially if the opponent has blood or braaaaaiiiinsss...
*Advancement*: Many Morticians become oddly proficient necromancers despite their corpse monster making focus.  Some end up running Thieve's Guilds with zombies.  It's a sight to behold lemme tell ya.
*Resources*: Morticians have the Cat Burglar Guilds to draw on, and the knowledge of their recently dead buddies.  Anytime someone dies, they gain a new bit of knowledge if they can learn where the body is.

MORTICIANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Keep them dam cats away from the coffins!"_ 
 The world is full of bad people.  The afterlife is full of nice people killed by bad people.  Sometimes it's nice to arrange for the two of them to meet.  A mediator of sorts.  Yes, that's you.   It's especially rewarding when you reanimate the wedded couple killed by the local Don and arm them before showing them to his residence.
*Daily Life*: You spend most of your time looking for easy marks..er..bad people.  Yes, bad people.  People who have secrets.  Secrets they need to stay dead.  And of course then you have to find out where those secrets are buried.
*Notables*: Zorba (CN Human Male Dread Necromancer 6/Mortician 6) is a self styled champion of the dead. He brings back murder victims to get their own revenge.  Zagorka (CE Female Gnome Sorcerer 6/Mortiican 6) is a blackmailer and a thief.  A thief who steals by getting the secrets of dead people.
*Organizations*: Morticians are a loose alliance, always willing to help a brother in trouble.  And since Morticians are frequently in trouble, that's a pretty good thing.  And of course there's always the Cat Burglar Guild if you haven't split off and gone solo.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to think you're a kitty.  Until they see you hopping over graves, and monsters clawing their way up.  Then it's pants changing time.

MORTICIANS IN THE GAME 
 The Mortician is kind of a weird class.  You could play it many different ways, and it could be troublesome to certain styles of campaigns such as mysteries.
*Adaptation*: This could go in a horror setting as well, preferably in awakened cat Guilds.  But in goofy campaign the amount of endless trouble you can cause should be darned amusing.
*Encounters*: PC's will tend to encounter Morticians in graveyards, or wherever bodies are kept after death.  Sometimes they can also be seen accompanying their undead charges on raids.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: You have been hired to watch over a funeral at which your employer believes a bad event he refuses to be specific about will occur.  A small kitty jumps on the coffin, and then a zombie roars up from it accusing your employer of murdering him just before he bites the head off some old lady.  God, you really hate some of these assignments. 


Zorba
(CN Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Dread Necromancer 5/Mortician 6)
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 36 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +7 (+10 KF), *Will* +10  
Mental Bastion
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-7 KF)
*Atk Options* Charnel Touch (1d8+1), Negative Energy Burst 1/day (6d4, DC 20)
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Per Day* 1st: 7 (DC 15)
2nd: 7 (DC 16)
3rd: 7 (DC 17)
4th: 5 (DC 18)
Caster Level 9
*Supernatural Abilities* Rebuke Undead 7/day, Fear Aura (DC 20)
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18
[B]Abilities KF/B] Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* DR 2/Bludgeoning and Magic, Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +4, Kitty Form, Advanced Learning (Shroud of Undeath)
*Feats* Bolster Resistance, Corpsecrafter, Quicken Turning, Undead Leadership, Unquenchable Flame of Life, Vampire Hunter, Necromantic Presence (B), Necromantic Might (B)
*Skills* Balance +6, Bluff +12, Concentrate +4, Climb +3, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +8, Hide +10, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Local, Religion) +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Search +5, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +4, Spot +5, Use Magic Device +8
*Possessions* 





*EPIC MORTICIAN* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells* The Morticians Caster Level continues to rise, but it doesn't gain additional spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mortician gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Lix Lorn

I love it!
The table has BRAINS! And Information gathering at 7th and 8th respectively, while the text says 8th and 7th.

----------


## Sir Shadow

pretty sure the text is in error, not the table.

----------


## Bhu

it's fixed Lix

*NINELIFER* 

 

_"I can't help but notice you have the accuracy of a drunken leper when firing that bow."_  

Some cats get all the luck.  You back yours up with magic.  Or maybe you've conveniently blackmailed the Gawds somehow.  

BECOMING A NINELIFER   
You can go into Ninelifer with virtually any class as long as it shares some class skills.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Feats*:  Any 2 Luck Feats
*Skills*:   Any 2 Ninelifer Class Skills 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Ninelifer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Cha, and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Extra Life (x1)
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Luck Feat
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Extra Life (x3)
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Luck Feat
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Extra Life (x5)
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Luck Feat
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Extra Life (x7)
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Luck Feat
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Extra Life (x9)
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    The Universe Likes Mr. Cuddles
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Ninelifer gains no new weapon proficiencies.

*Extra Life (Su)*: At 1st level, anytime something would do enough damage to kill you you may make a Reflex Save (DC: 10 plus half opponents Hit Dice, plus his Charisma modifier) to not take that hit. It never happened.  You may do this once per day.


At 3rd level you may use you Extra Life ability 3 times per day.  And you may use it to immediately stabilize yourself if you are below 0 hit points (DC Save is not required for stabilization).

At 5th level you may use it 5 times per day, and you may use it to ignore any attack that would put you into negative hit points (DC Save is same).

At 7th level you may use it 7 times per day, and you may use it to avoid taking Skirmish, Sneak Attack, or Sudden Strike Damage (DC Save is same).

At 9th level you may use it 9 times per day, and you may use it to avoid Save or Die Effects if you fail the Saving throw (DC Save is same). Regardless of how many uses of this ability you have you may only use 1 of them against any specific attack/spell/etc.  In other words if you fail a Save vs Finger of Death, you get one attempt with Extra Life against that particular use of that spell.  If they try again with another Finger of Death spell you get another use against it.

*Luck Feat*: At 2nd, 4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th level you may take a bonus Luck Feat from the following list: Advantageous Avoidance, Danger Sense, Dive for Cover, Dumb Luck, Good Karma, Healers Luck, Lucky Catch, Lucky Fingers, Lucky Start, Make Your Own Luck, Misers Fortune, Sly Fortune, Survivors Luck, Tempting Fate, Unbelievable Luck (see Complete Scoundrel for most of these).

*The Universe Likes Mr. Cuddles (Su)*: At 10th level you can manipulate reality in small ways.  If you are being attacked/targeted for a spell or effect/etc, you may expend one Luck reroll as an Immediate action to Stun that opponent for 1 round, or 2 Luck rerolls to Stun all opponents within 30'.  Perhaps he swallows a bee, or has a minor drop in blood pressure, or he got a bad meal that's caught up with him.  Maybe his left testicle spontaneously implodes for 1/10th of a second for no viable reason, but it must be worded in any way that _could_ theoretically work.  The opponent(s) do not get a Saving throw.  Optionally you may also expend 1 Luck reroll to gain a Luck Bonus equal to half your Effective Character Level on any roll of your choice as an immediate action.  If you are completely broke, and need money, you may expand 1 Luck reroll to 'find' 1d6 gold pieces.


PLAYING A NINELIFER 
You are a gambler at life, using your magic to interfere with probability to make things come out the way you want.  Your seemingly infinite good luck makes you a lot of enemies though.  Everybody wants good luck, and if they can't have heir own they can steal yours or kill you in spite.
*Combat*: You aren't a fighter.  But with luck your class abilities will keep you from being hurt let alone killed.  Which is great if you like teasing opponents more powerful than you.
*Advancement*: Ninelifers mostly just try to accumulate luck.  Kinda straightforward for kitties.  Many also try to accumulate wine, women, and wealth but the luck is responsible for much of that.
*Resources*: The Ninelifer has the Guilds of course, but his best resource is his own luck.  Things tend to go your way, despite however badly others might want them not to.

NINELIFERS IN THE WORLD 
_"I got beat at poker by a cat today.  I'll be in my room hanging myself if someone wants me."_ 
Ninelifers just sort of drift through life seeing what comes their way.  Most are confidence tricksters or meddlers of some sort.
*Daily Life*: You are pretty much like any other Cat Burglar, wheedling your way into homes or adventure.  You have an edge when it comes to your luck though.  In fact you rarely make plans at all, just waiting to see what drops into your lap.
*Notables*: Tumbles (CN Human Male Cat Burglar 5/Fortune's Friend 3/Ninelifer 4) is a con man who defends the Guild by causing trouble for their enemies.  Niblets (CG Female Elf Cat Burglar 5/Ninelifer 7) is an adventurer and on again/off again associate of the Guilds.
*Organizations*: Ninelifers rarely have any organized groups.  They are aloof, even among their brother Cat Burglars.

NPC Reaction 
NPC's hate you like few other things on this earth.  Stuff always seems to go your way, you never seem to get caught, you always get the bling...  On the other hand your a great recruiting tool for the Cat Burglar Guilds as you somehow seem to make it look so glamorous.

NINELIFERS IN THE GAME 
The reliance Ninelifers have on rerolls make them a wild card.  Potentially they have the ability to really monkey wrench you.
*Adaptation*: Ninelifers are definitely for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Ninelifers seem to encounter people when its best or worst for them.  So likely you'll be on the receiving end of some scheme they have, or just an innocent bystander.  If one is actually helping you you may be all off the above.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: You've been playing poker in a bar all day with a cat, when some guy busts in and accuses the cat of sleeping with his wife.  After which the bar stares at him for several long moments before beating him senseless and chucking him back outside.  The cat winks at you, and your confident sense that all is well with the universe crumbles like stinky cheese.


Tumbles
CN Human Cat Burglar 5/Fortune's Friend 3/Ninelifer 4
*Init* +3 (+6 KF, +7 KiF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, +3 Dodge, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +6 Dex, +3 Dodge, )
*AC Diminutive* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+4 Size, +7 Dex, +3 Dodge, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3 (+5 if you still have luck rerolls for the day), *Ref* +14 (+17 KF, +18 KiF), *Will* +7  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee*
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* 10 Luck rerolls
*Combat Gear*
*Supernatural Abilities* Extra Life x3
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 22
*Abilities KiF* Str 2, Dex 24
*SQ* Feline Empathy, Purr, Kitty Form (Kitten Form), Cat Powah +3, Kitty Magic (Let Sleeping Kitties Lie, Missed Me!), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Enhanced Kitty Form (Swift), Easy Luck, More Luck Than Skill
*Feats* Advantageous Avoidance, Dumb Luck, Lucky Start, Make Your Own Luck, Tempting Fate, Weapon Finesse,  Survivor's Luck (B), Unbelievable Luck (B)
*Skills* Bluff +11, Balance +8, Climb +4, Diplomacy +11, Disable Device +5, Escape Artist +7, Gather Information +8, Hide +12, Jump +3, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +5, Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +7, Search +5, Sense Motive +10, Sleight of Hand +7, Spot +5, Tumble +8, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions* 


*EPIC NINELIFER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Ninelifer gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

> You've been playing poker in a bar all day with a cat, when some guy busts in and accuses the cat of sleeping with his wife.  After which the bar stares at him for several long moments before beating him senseless and chucking him back outside.  The cat winks at you, and your confident sense that all is well with the universe crumbles like stinky cheese.


I...
...
PLEASE marry me? XD

Either way, can I extended sig that?

----------


## Magicyop

Epic, that's my favorite class. I LOVE the Ninelifer. That class would be so fun to play- you'd basically be a wild card, trusting in chance to either get everything you want or just end up dying.

----------


## unosarta

I love this thread, so much.

I wonder if there are wizard Cat Burglars? How would they interact with this familiar?

"Awww, look at that kitten. It is so adorable."

*Cat Burglar transforms.*

"Look! Another adorable kitten! Let's cuddle!"

*Later*

"Hey, where did all of our gold go?"

----------


## TwinAgateDragon

A spelljammer kitteh motivational poster.
I can't take credit for it. Saw it on facebook and felt like spreading the love.

----------


## Lix Lorn

One question, one suggestion:
With I'MMA CHARGING MAH LAZOR, could you spend a full round doing it and get double the benefit for blasting next turn? It just says 'next time', so...

And for the gestalt Warlock-Lazor Kitteh thing, could I suggest that 'I Upgraded Mah Lazor!' only counts while kitty?

----------


## Bhu

> I...
> ...
> PLEASE marry me? XD
> 
> Either way, can I extended sig that?


Yes u can  :Small Big Grin: 




> One question, one suggestion:
> With I'MMA CHARGING MAH LAZOR, could you spend a full round doing it and get double the benefit for blasting next turn? It just says 'next time', so...
> 
> And for the gestalt Warlock-Lazor Kitteh thing, could I suggest that 'I Upgraded Mah Lazor!' only counts while kitty?


You could but it might be self defeating since the ubercharged blast could miss and then you'd have two turns of no damage.  At least with two shots you've got a decent chance of one hitting.

Would a kitty only blast actually be helpful?

Unosarta: Kudos on the kitten!!

I must think of a Spelljammer PrC...

----------


## unosarta

> Unosarta: Kudos on the kitten!!


I just really want that to be a character. But really, though. Are there are Cat Burglar wizard PrCs? Or something like that? If not, I request one.  :Small Big Grin: 




> I must think of a Spelljammer PrC...


YES.

----------


## Lix Lorn

> You could but it might be self defeating since the ubercharged blast could miss and then you'd have two turns of no damage.  At least with two shots you've got a decent chance of one hitting.
> 
> Would a kitty only blast actually be helpful?


I have invisibility at will. I can stand there charging and they WON'T SEE ME. Then I can point blank invisible flat footed sneak attack them for charged uber damage. XD

Yeah, cause then it's a different ability.
Also, no point having a kitteh class that can do stuff in human form. (giggles)

----------


## Igneel

> @Bhu: Question
> 
> According to you thread 2.0 the requirements for taking a level in Burlap Guild Member you need the following requirements...
> 
> 
> 
> We've waved the Special part off for this game, but what I'm wanting to know is the Dragon Kitty Feat. Was it a mistake that you put it there? Because the example for your class (3 lvls Dragonfire Adept, 3 lvls Cat Burglar, and 6 lvls of Burlap Guild Member) doesn't have the Dragon Kitty feat listed amongst its feats. To add to this, in order to take the Dragon Kitty feat (that I found thus far only on the first page of the 1.0 thread) requires "Spookity Glowing Eyes of Dooom" which also requires "Hissing Fury".
> 
> In short, in order to take a first level in Burlap Guild Member I would need...
> ...


I posted this in the game thread where we are using your material, I just thought it would be a good thing to point out here for PEACH reasons.

----------


## Scow2

In a similar vein, I'm reposting my suggestion for the overhaul of the Katgrrl PrC.

*Spoiler*
Show


*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*: Kitty Form (Catfolk), Kitty Magic: At least 2 of the following (Innocence, I Wuv U, Pwease, Pwetty Pwease wif Sugar on Top, The Power of Cute, YOU MUST PET TEH KITTEH!)
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 Ranks, Diplomacy 8 Ranks, Perform (Dance) 8 Ranks
*Feats*:  Jibba Jabba, and any 1 of the following Feats: Deceitful, Negotiator, Persuasive, or Sweet Talker (from Complete Scoundrel).
*Special*: Must be sponsored and accepted by a Katgrrl, and they're picky.  You gotta be hawt to join.

*Class Skills*
 The Class Name's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Katgrrl Form, Power of the Hypnobutt (Fascinate)
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Jiggle Dodge
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Power of the Hypnobutt (Suggestion)
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Katgrrl Form
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Power of the Hypnobutt (Slavery),Naked Fury
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Katgrrl gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Katgrrl Form (Su)*: At 1st level you gain access to Kitty Form: Katgrrl.

*Power of the Hypnobutt (Su)*: You may use the Power of the Hypnobutt once per day per Katgrrl level. It is a Standard action, and requires a Standard action each round to maintain, and the Katgrrl cannot cast spells or use spell activation magic items.  Each power requires a certain number of ranks in Perform (Dance). 

_Facinate:_ At first level she gains the power to Fascinate men by dancing if she has at least 6 ranks in Perform (Dance). The Katgrrl makes a Perform (Dance) check, and any Humanoid, Monsterous Humanoid, or Feline within 30' must make a Willpower Save or be Fascinated for as long as the Katgrrl performs (Save DC is equal to the Perform check), or until attacked or it perceives an obvious threat (spells are cast, people draw weapons).  This is an enchantment (compulsion) mind-affecting ability.  Opponents who make their Saving throw are immune to this Katgrrl's Fascinate ability for 24 hours. Potential victims must be able to see the Katgrrl.

_Suggestion_: At 3rd Level if the Katgrrl has at least 10 ranks in Perform (Dance), she may implant a Suggestion (as per the spell) into the mind of any one creature she has already Fascinated (see above).  The opponent must be within range, and able to see the Katgrrl, and this does not break her concentration on her Fascinate ability.  A Will Save (DC 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) negates the effect.  This is an enchantment (compulsion) mind-affecting ability.

_Slavery_: At 5th Level if the Katgrrl has at least 12 ranks in Perform (Dance), she may Enslave a creature she has previously used her Suggestion ability on at least 3 times.  This effect is similar to the Charm Person spell, but is permanent in duration if the victim fails his first Willpower Save (DC 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier).  If the Save is successful this ability cannot be used again on that victim for 24 hours.

*Jiggle Dodge (Su)*: At 2nd level, The Katgrrl gains a Deflection Bonus to Armor Class when lightly clothed or nude equal to the Katgrrl's class level up to her Charisma bonus. This bonus applies to both flat-footed and touch attacks, but not both. This bonus is lost if you are wearing any form of armor or shield. This bonus does not stack with armor bonuses gained from magic such as _Bracers of Armor_ or _Mage Armor_

*Improved Katgrrl Form* At 4th level you get an Enhancement Bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Gather Information checks equal to half your Katgrrl level (rounded down), and an Enhancement Bonus to all attack and damage rolls equal to your Charisma Modifier while you are in Catgrrl form.

*Naked Fury(Su)*: This ability may only be used when nude (or nearly so) and in Katgrrl form. Once per Day, as a Full-Round Action, you may point at someone and accuse them of all sorts of unmentionable and vile acts, and any living creature within 60' who can either see or hear the Katgrrl must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Katgrrl Level plus Charisma Modifier) or have their attitude toward the target temporarily changed to Hostile.  This is a Mind-Affecting, Communication-dependant effect.  It isn't strictly Language dependent, but requires the affected creatures to understand the tone, body language, or spoken words. 


I'm trying to think of a way to define a narrower range of affected targets that are vulnerable to "Power of Hypnobutt" to restrict it to those creatures capable of having a sexual interest in the Katgrrl (Sexual orientation notwithstanding). It doesn't make sense to have it affect most non-humanoids, but doesn't make sense to give magical, intelligent beasts like Displacer Beasts, Sphinx, and the like to not be affected. I'd hate to have such a decision up entirely to DM fiat, but "Use common sense" sounds like the only decent answer.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

How on earth do you come up with all these amazing PrC's so fast!?

----------


## Bhu

> I just really want that to be a character. But really, though. Are there are Cat Burglar wizard PrCs? Or something like that? If not, I request one.


The Familiar will be forthcoming.




> How on earth do you come up with all these amazing PrC's so fast!?


Im not.  The old PrC's no longer work with the new clas for the most part because what used to be Feats are now class Features, and some class features the Cat Burglar had aren't around anymore.  So I'm basically revising the old PrC's for the new class (and getting headaches caused by my occasional typo).  Eventually it'll slow down as I post some new PrC's.





> I posted this in the game thread where we are using your material, I just thought it would be a good thing to point out here for PEACH reasons.
> 
> 
> In short, in order to take a first level in Burlap Guild Member I would need...
> *Hissing Fury->Spookity Glowing Eyes of Dooom->Dragon Kitty
> *Draconic Heritage (for Enhanced Kitty form: Dragon Kitty)
> *Dragontouched (free for Dragonfire Adepts)
> &
> *Spittin' Fire= 6 feats


I posted my answer in the other thread.  These 3: *Hissing Fury->Spookity Glowing Eyes of Dooom->Dragon Kitty are now class abilities, not Feats.  You only need Dragontouched and Spittin' Fire since you get the other for free.  You only need to spend two of your available Feats to get the class.

----------


## Bhu

*POCKET KITTY* 

 

_"Meow. Purrrrrrrrr."_  

In the city of Le Gevaudan the Cat Burglar Guilds were routed by invaders who became the new form of government.  They disappeared and went underground to await revenge.  Decades later the conquering invaders are now as fat, rich, and corrupt as the government they replaced.  And a little too proud for their own good.  As an insult to their former enemies (whom they believed dead) the new nobility has bred a cat that always remains a kitten, small enough to put in a shirt pocket.  They display them proudly as an insult to the Guild they believe they destroyed, and as a reminder that they can destroy anyone else who would oppose them.

Unfortunately they have just given the Guilds an opening...

BECOMING A POCKET KITTY   
Most Pocket Kitties have levels in Cat Burglar, and no other class...

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Kitten), Kitty Magic (Innocence)
*Skills*:  Hide 8 Ranks, Listen 8 Ranks, Move Silently 8 Ranks, Spot 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Pocket Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (History, Local, Nobility and Royalty)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Cat Radar
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Pocket Feat
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Camouflage Kitty
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Cat Radar
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Pocket Feat
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    You can't see me
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Pocket Feat
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Cat Radar
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Hide in Plain Sight
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Master of the Unseen
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Pocket Kitties gain no weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Cat Radar (Ex)*: Being Trained to listen in on conversations Pocket Kitties are Masters of Hearing.  

At 1st Level you do not take a +5 to DC for being distracted or for Listening through a Door.

At 4th level you may always take 10 on a Listen check, and only take a +1 to Listen DC's per 20 feet distance instead of 10.

At 8th level you gain Blindsight in a 20' Radius.  If you are deafened or lose your hearing you also lose this ability until your hearing is restored.

*Pocket Feats*:At 2nd, 5th, and 7th levels you gain a Feat from the following list if you meet the prerequisites: Agile, Alertness, Always Underfoot, Dive for Cover, Dodge, Improved Diversion, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Pocket Dimension, Quick Reconnoiter, Anonymous Kitty, Practiced Kitty

*Camouflage Kitty (Ex)*: This Works like the Camouflage ability listed on page 48 of the Players Handbook, with the addition that while in Kitten Form you can use it in urban terrain as well.

*You Can't See Me (Ex)*: If you can take a Full Round Action to make your Hide check before your opponent sees you, you gain a +10 Circumstance Bonus.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex)*: This Works like the Hide in Plain Sight ability listed on page 48 of the Players Handbook, with the addition that while in Diminutive Kitty Form you can use it in urban terrain as well.

*Master of the Unseen (Ex)*: If you are in a backpack or bulky article of clothing before someone puts it on, you may make a Hide check to remain unnoticed as long as you don't move.  If you are in a backpack that a character is rummaging through without looking (i.e. they're relying on touch) you may make a Hide vs Search check to remain unnoticed. This only works in Kitten Form, unless for some reason you are hiding in the clothing of something 3 size classes larger than you are in other forms.  Obviously you cannot become human inside clothing or packs without revealing yourself, and bursting the article you are hiding in.  Which can sometimes be a pretty good distraction for running away.

PLAYING A POCKET KITTY 
You are designed to be an invisible spy.  You excel at hiding and squeezing into tight spaces to observe events.  It is said the masters of this style of Cat Burglary can hide inside a woman's bra without her notice.  I guess with magic anything is possible... 
*Combat*: Pocket Kitties aren't fighters, they're watchers.  You're the advance team who finds things out before the fighting (or massive theft) goes down.
*Advancement*: Pocket Kitties are pretty much advance spies, but exceptional ones may become Guild Leaders themselves, running the Guild right under their "owners" noses.
*Resources*: As usual you have the Cat Burglar Guilds to draw upon.  And whatever you can steal from the nobility when they aren't paying attention and calling you "Mommies little foofums".

POCKET KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"You see this? A black furred shorthair.  Very rare.  Cost me a lot of money."_ 
Most people have no idea you exist.  They think of you as a pet for rich fops.  And you are a pet, you just dabble as a revolutionary as well (or is that the other way 'round?). 
*Daily Life*:You are a pampered pet of the pampered rich.  You spend your days being fed extravagantly expensive foods while being displayed in the shirt pocket of your 'owner'. In the meantime you get to listen in on all his conversations and learn the secrets of the upper classes in order to bring about their downfall.  You also steal food and supplies for the poor too.
*Notables*: Bitty Kitty (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Pocket Kitty 6) is beginning his own Guild with the remains of his old Guild which was ruthlessly hunted down.  Mr. Bigglesworth (CE Awakened Cat Cat Burglar 6/Pocket Kitty 6) is running his own Guild of Thieve's under the nose of his megalomaniacal arch villain owner.
*Organizations*: The Pocket Kitties are a variant on the standard Cat Burglar Guild specific to a city, or perhaps a country or two.

NPC Reaction 
Most NPC's perceive you as a pet the rich find fashionable.  This has it's good and bad sides as you won't be killed, but people also hope to exploit you for rewards.

POCKET KITTIES IN THE GAME 
Pocket Kitties are heavily balanced towards spying.  They will work best in a roleplaying heavy campaign with little combat.
*Adaptation*: This one is kinda bizarre.  Probably a silly campaign only thing.
*Encounters*: PC's will encounter Pocket Kitties if they enter a city where Pocket Cats are in fashion.  They'll probably find a few in their clothing somewhere.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Today you were hired to guard one of the local noblemen, who is afraid someone will steal his Pocket Kitty for ransom.  At times you'd almost swear the cats more intelligent than he is.  The damn thing seems to be everywhere, including in your armor!

Bitty Kitty
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Pocket Kitty 6
*Init* +3 (+6 KF, +7 KiF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +6 Dex, )
*AC KiF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+4 Size, +7 Dex, )
*hp* 42 hp (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF, +17 KiF), *Will* +7  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF, -9 KiF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 13
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 22
*Abilities KiF* Str 2, Dex 24
*SQ* Kitty Form (Kitten), Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +1, Kitty Magic (Innocence, Stubborn Kitty), Burglaring (Evasion, Improved Evasion), Scamper Bonus, Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat, Swift Kitty), Cat Radar, Camouflage Kitty, You Can't See Me
*Feats* Dodge, Mobility, Pocket Dimension, Run, Weapon Finesse, Practiced Kitty (Paw at the Door, Super Stubborn Kitty)(B)
*Skills* Bluff +16, Gather Information +9, Hide +18, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +9, Listen +18, Move Silently +18, Search +16, Spot +18, Use Magic Device +10
*Possessions* 



Pocket Dimension
Kitty likes to play Peekaboo.
*Prerequisites*: Pocket Kitty Level 3 or Schrodinger's Kitty
*Benefits*: You may use the spell Teleport 3 times per day as a Supernatural ability, but only to teleport yourself and up to a light load from one clothing's pocket to another.  Your disappearance and arrival in unnoticed as the spell has no visual or audible effects.  The exception is whoever's apparel you were in, if he knew you were there.  He may get a Spot Check to notice you gone.


*EPIC POCKET KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Pocket Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Magicyop

Great class, as usual! If I may make a suggestion, I think that Pocket Dimension should be at will if you are moving in and out of the same person's outfit. For example, moving from someone's left pocket to their hat. I understand the reasoning behind not making it at will from one person to the next, but I see no balance issues with moving impossibly inside one outfit.

----------


## Bhu

Given that its weak compared to Schrodingers Kitty, I went with something a lil different.

*PROFESSIONAL MOUSER* 

 

_Got rid of yer mousie problem Mister Noble.  Now ifn ya want em ta stay gone, I need some scratch._  

 Professional Mousers are professional blackmailers really.  They summon huge swarms of rodents to infest crops and homes, and then offer their services to get rid of them.  And of course supplemental payments to ensure they stay gone...

BECOMING A PROFESSIONAL MOUSER   
Most Professional Mousers have a few levels of Cat Burglar and Druid.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast Dominate Animal and Summon Swarm
*Feats*:  Animal Affinity, Leadership (Must have Awakened Mouse or Rat as Cohort)
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Handle Animal 8 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Professional Mouser's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Acting), Sense Motive (Wis), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Rat Friend
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Call Rats, +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Rat Friend
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Call Rats, +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Rat Friend
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Call Rats, +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Say Hello To My Little Friend, +1 level of Divine Spellcasting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Professional Mouser's gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Rat Friend (Sp)*: At 1st level you can cast Mass Charm Animal 3 times per day as a Spell Like Ability.  This is the same as the Charm Animal spell, except you can charm one or more animals no two of which must be more than 30' apart (you can Charm a maximum of your level times 2 in Hit Dice), and lasts 1 day/level.  It only works on rodents (mice, rats, etc).  You may also control rat swarms if you summon them with the Summon Swarm spell.  If your Druidic Animal Companion is a Dire Rat, your Druid and Mouser Levels stack for purposes of determining it's abilities.

At 4th level you can cast Mass Dominate Animal 3 times per day as a Spell Like Ability.  This is the same as the Dominate Animal spell, except you can charm one or more animals no two of which must be more than 30' apart(you can Dominate a maximum of your level times 2 in Hit Dice), and lasts 1 day/level.

At 7th level you can cast Awaken once per day as a Spell Like Ability, but only on rodents.

*Call Rats*: You may "lose" a prepared spell to cast a Summon Monster spell of the same level.

At 2nd level you may lose a 3rd level spell to cast Summon Monster III, but you can only summon 2d6 Fiendish Dire Rats, 1d4 Ash Rats, or a Lesser Cranium Rat Swarm.

At 5th level you may lose a 4th level spell to cast Summon Monster IV, but you can only summon 2d4 Were Rats (this is the example CR 2 Wererat).

At 8th level you may lose a 5th level spell to cast Summon Monster V, but you can only summon 4d6 Fiendish Dire Rats, 2d6 Ash Rats, or an Average Cranium Rat Swarm.

*Say Hello To My Little Friend (Sp)*: Once per week you may do one of the following: Awaken (as per the spell) all Rodents within 100 feet, transform all Rats within 500 feet into Moonrats (see MMII), or cast Summon Monster IX (you summon a Dire Rat with the Titanic Template, see MMII).  Awakened or transformed rats are not necessarily loyal to you (particularly the Moonrats), but the giant one is as per the summoning spell.

PLAYING A PROFESSIONAL MOUSER 
 You're smart, unlike the local peasantry.  Or the ruling classes either for that matter.  They'll listen to anything you have to say, no matter how unlikely once they trust you.  And if not, you can always get the rats to make them trust you again.   And if that doesn't work you can curse the city with evil Moonrats (or Kaiju rats).
*Combat*: Combat isn't really what you are built for.  You can summon swarms and critters to help defend you, but you prefer to stay out of the fight yourself.
*Advancement*: Since you are a blackmailer, concentrate on your social skills (you'll need them) and things that will get you out of trouble in a tight spot when you get caught.  
*Resources*: Aside from the Guilds resources the Professional Mouser usually has a network of awakened rodents as spies of some sort.  It's amazing what they can turn up sometimes...

PROFESSIONAL MOUSERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Apparently the mice are on his side.  What kind of self respecting mouse teams up with cats to blackmail an honest, hard working despot?"_ 
 Mousers tend to be lonely except for their awakened critter friends.  After all they lie on a pretty constant basis, so close relationships are difficult for them among anyone but other thieves.
*Daily Life*: You spend your days casing towns and villages for good marks.  You need people with some extra money, and a livelihood that can be threatened by rodents.  Sometimes you also support the odd revolution against truly evil rulers.
*Notables*: Boots (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Druid 5/Professional Mouser 6) is the consummate PM.  A scam artist without peer in his country.  Puss (CE Female Elf Cat Burglar 1/Druid5/Professional Mouser 6) is a Mouser who threatens people with being eaten by rats if they fail to pay up.
*Organizations*: Professional Mousers usually belong to a Guild or are solo operators.  Most really don't have an organization backing them, but they're tendencies to blackmail others mean many organizations often end up hunting them.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's either tend to hail you as their savior or curse you as the devil incarnate.  It's rare that they find any middle ground between these two extremes.

PROFESSIONAL MOUSERS IN THE GAME 
 This class is kinda odd for an adventuring type.  But they do have a sort of built in spy network traveling with them so they can be useful.
*Adaptation*: In some ways this could be used for a dark campaign too.  Silly works better, but it'll make for an interesting horror villain.
*Encounters*: This is a place to describe what sort of encounters PC's will have with NPC versions of your class.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's room is infested with rats.  A large cat routs the horde, and as the PC's cheer it calmly says "That'll be 50 gold please."


Boots
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Druid 5/Professional Mouser 6
*Init* +1 (+3 CF, +4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Druidic, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC CF* , touch , flat-footed    (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, )
*hp* 47 (12 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9 (+11 CF, +12 KF), *Will* +11  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Per Day* 0: 6 (DC 13)
1: 5 (DC 14)
2: 5 (DC 15)
3: 4 (DC 16)
4: 2 (DC 17)
5: 1 (DC 18)
Caster Level 9
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 18
*Abilities CF* Str 8, Dex 16
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form (Catfolk), Cat Powah +3, Animal Companion (Dire Rat), Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Wild Shape 1/day, Rat Friend (Mass Charm Animal 3/day, Mass Dominate Animal 3/day), Call Rats
*Feats* Animal Affinity, Augment Summoning, Extend Spell, Jibba Jabba, Leadership, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Weapon Finesse. 
*Skills* Balance +5, Bluff +8, Climb +3, Concentration +5, Diplomacy +8, Escape Artist +6, Forgery +6, Gather Information +8, Handle Animal +11, Hide +6, Knowledge (Nature) +9, Knowledge (Local) +6, Listen +7, Move Silently +6, Perform (Acting) +8, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +5, Spot +7
*Possessions* 



*EPIC PROFESSIONAL MOUSER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells*: Your caster level continues to increase, but you do not gain extra spells per day.
*Rat Friend*: Your Dire Rat Companions abilities continue to increase with Epic Levels in a manner similar to the Druids (see DMG).
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Professional Mouser gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Sir Shadow

The Familiar is a sorcerer PrC... at least the original one was...

----------


## Bhu

well if we don't have a Wizard class I'll make one never fear  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## unosarta

> well if we don't have a Wizard class I'll make one never fear


I think this should be something like the Homebrew forum's motto:

"Well, if we don't have that class, I'll make one, never fear."

It makes me feel more heroic when I write stuff for a fantasy game where I pretend to be a hero.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

*SANDA'S LITTLE HELPERS*

 

_"Yeah sometimes I just can't resist a really bad pun."_  

Once't upon a time there was a great elf general named Sanda. To win his many campaigns he paid off the Cat Burglar Guilds to act as his personal scouts and spies.  It's a little difficult to secretly pass through the woods when all the pine trees are hiding cat saboteurs.

BECOMING A SANDA'S LITTLE HELPER   
Normally you can qualify for this class with just Cat Burglar.  You could also take a few levels in Scout, Ninja, or Rogue.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Skills*: Hide 8 Ranks, Listen 8 Ranks, Move Silently 8 Ranks, Spot 8 Ranks, Survival 8 Ranks
*Feats*: Track
*Base Attack Bonus*: +4 BAB

*Class Skills*
 The Sanda's Little Helper class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature, Nobility and Royalty) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Cha), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Swift Tracker, Sniffer
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Camouflage
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Trackless Step, Whiskers (+2)
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Move Like the Wind
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Track the Trackless
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Improved Scent, Whiskers (+4)
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Dark Vision 60'
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Hide in Plain Sight
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Uncanny Scent, Whiskers (+6)
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Dark Vision 90', Specialty
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Sanda's Little Helpers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Swift Tracker (Ex)*: Identical to the Ranger ability on page 48 of the Players Handbook.

*Sniffer (Ex)*: You may use Scent outside of Kitty Form as well.

*Camouflage (Ex)*: Identical to the Scout ability on page 13 of the Complete Adventurer.

*Trackless Step (Ex)*: Identical to the Druid ability on page 36 of the Players Handbook.

*Whiskers (Ex)*: You receive a Competence Bonus to Survival skill checks.  The Bonus is +2 at level 3, +4 at level 6, and +6 at level 9.

*Move Like the Wind (Ex)*: You do not take a -5 penalty to Hide or Move Silently checks when moving at full speed, and only take a -10 when running.

*Track the Trackless (Ex)*: By taking a -20 penalty on your Survival check you may track creatures under the influence of a Pass Without Trace spell or similar effect.

*Improved Scent (Ex)*: At 6th level you gain the Improved Scent Feat.

*Dark Vision (Ex)*: At 7th level you gain Dark Vision out to 60'.  At 10th level it increases to 90'.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex)*: Identical to the Scout ability on page 13 of the Complete Adventurer.

*Uncanny Scent (Ex)*: At 9th level you gain the Uncanny Scent Feat

*Specialty (Su):* At 10th level you may choose one of the following spells to cast 3 times per day as a Supernatural Ability: Hide the Path, Legend Lore, Veil, Probe Thoughts, Transport Via Plants, or True Seeing.  Once chosen your stuck with your spell of choice. (See Spell Compendium for some spells)

PLAYING A SANDA'S LITTLE HELPER 
Your job is to find out things, track people down, etc.  Do your best to remain unseen, and unknown, only revealing yourself if it becomes necessary.  Delivering the right message at the right time is better than prematurely revealing yourself.
*Combat*: You are not a combat monster.  Stealth is your best friend, and it's best for you to hide when the swinging starts and wait for an opportunity to be a spoiler.
*Advancement*: Little Helpers tend to come in one of 4 varieties: the Tracker (you hunt people and things down), the Investigator (you solve crimes or odd events), the Scout (you scout ahead of military invasions or gather information), or the Saboteur (you sneak in and do bad stuff).
*Resources*: Your resources are usually pretty good, as most members of this class will have the backing of some sort of military organization.  Military organizations with masses of supplies, hopefully guarded by your brethren...
SANDA'S LITTLE HELPERS IN THE WORLD 
_"I tell ya Lou, there's cats in them there forests!  Hidin' in the trees just a'waitin' fer us ta screw up!"_ 
Depending on which side of Sanda's armies you were on, the Little Helpers are either invaluable war heroes, or dirty bastards.  People tend to love or hate you with not much in between.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent spying on something for something, usually alone or with a small outfit of others like you.
*Notables*: Kringle (N Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Scout 4/Sanda's Little Helper 6) currently works as a mercenary for the Elven host.  Kristy (N Female Human Cat Burglar 2/Scout 4/Sanda's Little Helper 6) is currently a sheriff in a small country village.
*Organizations*: Sanda and his armies are long gone, but the tradition of the Little Helpers live on.  Many law enforcement and military organizations (and adventurers guilds) make use of your skills.  You can usually count on them for support (unless of course you're caught).

NPC Reaction 
Most people just think your a feral wild cat.  If they knew the truth they'd probably start hanging cats....

SANDA'S LITTLE HELPERS IN THE GAME 
Sanda's Little Helpers could be trouble in a mystery campaign as their high skill levels will let them solve things easily.  But spying and investigating is what they do, so you'll have to throw in a little suspense or the class won't be worth it.
*Adaptation*: Sanda's Little Helpers are one of the few PrC's for this class that might play off well in a non silly campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's should never realize hey have encountered a Little Helper.  After all what kind of information gatherer would you be if people were able to pick you out.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Y'know Bob ever since we entered elf territory that damn cat has been following us.  He was in my tent when I woke up this morning just sitting there watching me sleep.  Damn creepy if you ask me..."


Kringle
N Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Scout 4/Sanda's Helper 6
*Init* +5 (+7 BC, +8 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x, Scent
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 54 (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +14 (+16 BC, +17 KF), *Will* +5  
Battle Fortitude +1, Uncanny Dodge
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +9, *Grp* +9 (-2 KF, +3 BC)
*Atk Options* Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC)
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Abilities KF* Str 4, Dex 20
*Abilities KF* Str 6, Dex 18
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form (Big Cat), Cat Powah +2, Kitty Magic (A Cats Prowess), Trackless Step, Fast Movement, Swift Tracker, Sniffer, Camouflage, Move Like the Wind, Track the Trackless, Whiskers +4
*Feats* Alertness, Keen-Eared Scout, Mouser, Telling Blow, Track, Weapon Finesse, Improved Scent (B), Quick Reconnoiter (B)
*Skills* Balance +10, Climb +8, Gather Information +10, Hide +10, Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature, Nobility) +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Search +8, Spot +10, Survival +14, Tumble +10
*Possessions* 

*EPIC SANDA'S LITTLE HELPERS* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Whiskers*: Beginning at Level 23 and every 3 levels thereafter you gain an additional +2 to Survival Checks.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sanda's Little Helper gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

I was gonna keep this a s'prise, but what the heck: Over at the BG Forums I had a request to do some crossover PrC's with three homebrew classes here: 

The Engineer: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114229 (Kitty Snipers)

The Wisp Fire Guide: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106072& (Bastard Kittehs)

and The Harrowed: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118467& (Kitty Witches)

Everyone has given me permission to use their material so far cept Lord Gareth so expect these with the new PrC's when I finish revising the old ones.

----------


## Magicyop

AWESOME! That will be so cool. Can't wait!

----------


## unosarta

> AWESOME! That will be so cool. Can't wait!


Ditto.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Ranger Mattos

Arrr, sorry about not postin' this sooner, but in honor o' TLAPD, ye should be makin' a PrC that combines tha Cat Burglar an' the Swashbuckler! Yo ho ho!

----------


## Bhu

There are future plans for a pirate kitteh...

----------


## Bhu

*SHORT PAW CLAN* 

 

_"Softee Paw Kung Fu is for sissies!  Short Paw Kung Fu rules!"_ 

 The Short Paws are a Cat Burglar Ninja clan that has held to the traditional Ninja art of kickin' behind.  Screw blackmailing people they're out to beat them up.  What kind of ninja kitteh doesn't attack people in the night?

BECOMING A SHORT PAW   
A few levels each of Ninja and Cat Burglar will pretty much get you in the running for this PrC.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Sudden Strike +2d6
*Feats*:  Improved Unarmed Strike, Superior Unarmed Strike, Nekochan
*Skills*:  Concentration 6 ranks, Tumble 6 ranks
*Special*:  Must have been born to, or sponsored by a member of, the Short Paw Ninja Clan. 


*Class Skills*
 The Short Paw's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Short Paw Kung Fu (Paw of Horrifying Death)
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Bad Reputation +2
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    The Fine Art of Kicking ___
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Short Paw Kung Fu (Paw of Instructional Dismemberment)
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Bad Reputation +4
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    The Fine Art of Kicking ___
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Short Paw Kung Fu (Paw of Gentle Rebuke)
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Bad Reputation +6
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    The Fine Art of Kicking ___
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Paw of the Fluffy Kitten
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Short Paws gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Short Paw Kung Fu (Ex)*: At 1st level the Ninja learns the Paw of Horrifying Death.  In reality the Paw of Horrifying Death is meant merely to spread fear among the populace and does no more damage than a regular unarmed strike despite how horrifying it looks.  By expending one daily use of his Ki Power while making an Unarmed Strike his opponent and all Enemies within 20 feet (including the guy hit) must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) or be Frightened 1 round.

At 4th level he learns the Paw of Instructional Dismemberment.  As before this isn't as horrible as it sounds.  By expending one daily use of his Ki Power while making an unarmed strike his opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) or be Paralyzed for 1d3 rounds as all his nerve endings explode in pain.  Okay maybe it is kinda bad as it sounds.

At 7th level he learns the Paw of Gentle Rebuke.  This one is actually kinda bad.  By expending one daily use of his Ki Power while making an unarmed strike his opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) or be thrown back 5 feet for every point he failed the save by.  For example if the Save DC is 15, and the opponent rolls a 10, he goes flying 25 feet.  If he hits a solid object he stops, and takes 1d6 damage for every 10 feet he would have traveled, and is Dazed the next round.

*Bad Reputation (Ex)*: At level 2 the Short Paw gains a +2 Competence Bonus to Intimidate checks.  This increases to +4 at level 5, and +6 at level 8.

*The Fine Art of Kicking ___ (Ex)*: At levels 3, 6, and 9 choose one of the following opposed checks: Bull Rush, Disarm, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip.  In place of your regular check you can make an Intimidation check instead to succeed.

*Paw of the Fluffy Kitten (Ex)*: As would be expected the final lesson learned by the Short Paw is a devastating attack.  The Short Paw makes a melee touch attack as a Full Round Action (and expends 2 daily uses of his Ki Power).  The strike does massive damage if it hits as the Short Paw puts all his concentration and power into it, usually taking advantage of an opponents weakened condition.  The strike does normal Unarmed Strike damage plus an additional 50 points of damage.  If the opponent Charged this round it does +5 damage.  If the opponent is under the effects of any spell that makes it angry such as Rage or Taunt it does another +5 damage.  If the opponent has a penalty to Armor Class due to a Class Ability (such as Rage, Frenzy, or some Tome of Battle Maneuvers) it does +10 more damage.  If the opponent is Dazed, Stunned, Fascinated, Nauseated, Confused, or Feebleminded it does +10 more damage.  If the opponent has any conditions that cause it to take penalties (Fatigued, Exhausted, Cursed, Sickened, Shaken) or is under any Fear effect it does +5 more damage.  If the attack does a successful Critical, the opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or become Unconscious 1 round.  All these modifiers stack.  So if an opponent is Shaken, Feebleminded, and Stunned (and happens to be a Barbarian during Rage) he takes +90 damage.

PLAYING A SHORT PAW 
 You were born to beat people up.  You relish being able to beat down lumbering, thuglike samurai with a single paw.  And you let them know it to.  Every day.  In every way possible.  Especially when they're sleeping... 
*Combat*: Most Short Paw Ninjas concentrate on perfecting their mastery of Short Paw Kung Fu.  Not much point in being a butt-kicker for hire if you can't actually kick butt.  You also has that reputation to uphold.
*Advancement*: Most Short Paws follow pretty similar lines of advancement, ever attempting to refine and expand their hand to hand combat techniques.
*Resources*: Short Paw Clan members always have the Clan to call upon as long as their needs coincide with the Clans.  they rarely stick their neck out for a members personal asides, unless it would somehow also benefit the Clan as a whole. 

SHORT PAWS IN THE WORLD 
_"Call the Healer Yoshi...a cat just broke my sternum."_ 
 Short Paws are generally feared and mistrusted, mostly cause you make sure of it.  You want the bad rep cause it makes the job easier.  Refining your skills against a challenging opponent is kewl, but otherwise you'd rather just bluff 'em into surrendering without crushing them.  You have inherited the cat's laziness to a degree.
*Daily Life*: 5 am: Rose for training in the garden.  Sifu sent Brother Hanzo through a wall with one blow.  It was awesome!!
7 am: Stole breakfast from butthead who overcharges the locals.  
9 am: More training.  Sifu sent me through a wall.  Not as awesome as when he did it to Brother Hanzo.
12 am: Lunch. 
3 pm: Beat the unholy living crap out of some local Samurai just because.
5 pm: Dinner.
7 pm: Beat up latest assignment.
9 pm: Hit the bars and spread our legendary reputation.  Maybe get a few jobs, a few loose women...
11 pm: Sneak into the Shogun's palace and leave notes calling him a sissy and daring him to find us.  Then it's nappy times.
*Notables*: Daizu Mori (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Ninja 5/Short Paw 6) is an aspiring Short Paw master.  He hopes to have his own school someday.  Sadako Mori (CE Female Human Cat Burglar 3/Ninja 3/Short Paw 6) is his evil twin sister.
*Organizations*: The Short Paw Clan pretty much is an organization unto itself.  You gotta be family though, or well liked by them.  And they're mighty picky about prospective members outside the family.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's generally hold you in awe for your mighty kitty kung fu prowess.  Plus you whoop the local nobles.  That alone gets you kudos.

SHORT PAWS IN THE GAME 
 This class may tend to make the PC's a tad wary of cats.  Which they should be.  Darn sneaky critters them cats.
*Adaptation*: This one is definitely for silly campaigns.  Kung Fu kitties just doesn't seem right in a serious one.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter the Short Paws after they have been hired to whoop them or someone they protect.  Or they may witness a beatdown in progress.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are having lunch with a local Lord.  They are beginning to regret it as what has turned out to be a potential job offer is being made by what is apparently a power mad lunatic.  Just then a small cat appears next to him, and with a simple paw slap sends him flying from his chair before running away again.  The Lord asks the PC's how much they charge to exterminate cats...


Daizu Mori
CN Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Ninja 5/Short Paw 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +15, Spot +15
*Languages* Common, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, +6 Wisdom, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +6 Wisdom, )
*hp* 48 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF), *Will* +7  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* +3d6 Sudden Strike, Poison Use, Short Paw Kung Fu (Paw of Horrifying Death, Paw of Instructional Dismemberment), The Fine Art of Kicking ___ (Grapple, Trip)
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 13
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Purr, Cat Powah +1, Kitty Magic (Swift Paws, You Are My New Best Friend), Ki Power 9/day, Ghost Step, AC Bonus, Great Leap, Bad Reputation +4
*Feats* Improved Unarmed Strike, Nekochan, Superior Unarmed Strike, The Look, Versatile Unarmed Strike, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +7, Bluff +6, Climb +4, Concentration +6, Escape Artist +7, Hide +14, Intimidate +11, Jump +4, Knowledge (Local) +7, Listen +15, Move Silently +14, Spot +15, Tumble +8, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions* 




*EPIC SHORT PAW* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bad Reputation*: Your Bonus improves by +2 at Level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Short Paw gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.



The Look
Man that cat really makes me nervous...
*Prerequisites*: Black cat, Nekochan, or Tomcat
*Benefits*: Intimidate is always considered a class skill for you.

----------


## Lix Lorn

...I should make a PrC combining Kitty and Swordmage...

----------


## unosarta

> ...I should make a PrC combining Kitty and Swordmage...


I think there should be a PrC for combining every class and Kitty.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Lix Lorn

Clearly, but since said class is homebrew, (And I DIDN'T make it)... XD

----------


## unosarta

> Clearly, but since said class is homebrew, (And I DIDN'T make it)... XD


Hm... yes, I do see that conundrum.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M9U9ll-vVk

*SON OF PINKY*

 

_"REEEOOOWWR!!" *munch*_  

The Sons of Pinky are the enforcers and guardians of the Cat Burglars Guilds.  When ankles need bitten they get called.  When overly inquisitive locals need scared off, they do the scaring.  When someone needs their butt handed to them, they do the handing.  They are tuff kittehs.

BECOMING A SON OF PINKY  
Generally when barbaric tribesman are relocated to cities they find a great deal of prejudice against them, forcing them to be either physical laborers, mercenaries, or take up a dishonest living.  The Cat Burglar Guilds get less of them than the Thieve's Guilds do, but they do get them.  They are quickly adopted into the ranks of the Sons of Pinky in order to vent their repressed furies.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Rage, Kitty Form
*Feats*:  Tomcat, Practiced Kitty (A Cat's Ego)
*Base Attack Bonus*:  +5


*Son of Pinky Skills*
 The Son of Pinky's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1     +2     +2     +0    Ragin' Kitty Feat, ROWR!
2. +2     +3     +3     +0    Magical Kitty
3. +3     +3     +3     +1    Strong Kitty (+2)
4. +4     +4     +4     +1    Ragin' Kitty Feat
5. +5     +4     +4     +1    Pouncies
6. +6     +5     +5     +2    Strong Kitty (+4)
7. +7     +5     +5     +2    Ragin' Kitty Feat
8. +8     +6     +6     +2    Rippin' Fury
9. +9     +6     +6     +3    Strong Kitty (+6)
10.+10    +7     +7     +3    Little Tiger
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Son of Pinky gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ragin' Kitty Feats (Ex)*: At 1st, 4th, and 7th level the Son of Pinky gets a Bonus Feat from the following list: Cheetah Rage, Cleave, Clever Wrestling, Close Quarters Fighting, Daunting Presence, Extend Rage, Extra Rage, Flay, Glom, Great Cleave, Greater Kiai Shout, Improved Critical, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack, Improved Toughness, Instantaneous Rage, Intimidating Rage, Intimidating Strike, Kiai Shout, Leap Attack, Leopard Rage, Lion Rage, Lunging Strike, Mad Foam Rager, Multiattack, Power Attack, Power Critical, Prone Attack, Stop Hitting Yourself, Swarmfighting, Tiger Rage

*ROWR!*: Your barbarian and Son of Pinky Levels stack for purposes of determining how many times per day you can Rage.

*Magical Kitty (Su)*: At 2nd level your Natural Weapons are considered magical for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction.

*Strong Kitty (Ex)*: At 3rd level you gain +2 Strength while in Kitty Form, offsetting the Strength penalty you normally take.  For example in regular Kitty Form you are now only -4 Str.

This increases to +4 at 6th level.  

At 9th level it increases to +6. 

*Pouncies (Ex)*: At fifth level you get Pouncies as a Bonus Feat whether you meet the prerequisites or not. 

*Rippin' Fury (Ex)*: At 8th level you get the Improved Grab ability.  If you succeed with a  claw attack in Kitty Form you may initiate a Grapple check as a Free Action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If successful you may now Rake with your back claws each round you maintain the Grapple as well as using your bite!  The Rake Attack is a secondary Natural Weapon doing the same damage as your claws, and may be used when you use your Pouncies Feat as well.

*Little Tiger (Su)*: When using your Rage ability you gain an additional +4 Strength and do not take an Armor Class penalty. 

PLAYING A SON OF PINKY
 You are truly one angry little furball.  You moved to the city hoping to get magic training to be a better warrior and the only people willing to speak to you are these freaky little cat people.  But they've turned out to be a decent sort, and you've sort of adopted them as your new tribe.  And you get lots of free munchies from the neighborhood vendors while in cat form as you've run off bad guys before.  Now if only people would stop laughing at you.  You wouldn't cause nearly as much damage if everyone would just kindly realize exactly who they were dealing with...
*Combat*: As a Son of Pinky you are pretty straightforward.  You run up to trouble and start munching.  Eventually as you get better at grappling you grab hold before the munching attack and fang away.  Remember with the Tomcat Feat you take no Size Class Penalty for Grapple Checks, so specializing in Grapples is usually a great surprise tactic against foes.  They never see it coming from a teensy lil kitty.  
*Advancement*: Most Sons of Pinky are pretty content as they are.  They get room and board in return for beating people up, or going on the occasional road trip to beat monsters up.  Many of them take pride in humiliating monstrous opponents while in Kitty Form.
*Resources*: Cat Burglars Guilds have pretty decent resources and you can occasionally ask them for some items specifically helpful to you, such as Collar Armor.


SONS OF PINKY IN THE WORLD
_"Will someone get this ******* cat off my leg!"_ 
Many Sons of Pinky know they are the 'big kitty on the block' so to speak, and it makes some a bit uppity.  Neighbors will either love them or hate them depending on how they relate to them personally.  Cause the Sons of Pinky have likely either saved their butt at some point, or pooped in their gardens, one of the two.
*Daily Life*: You  spend much of your time lounging about the Guilds various headquarters fuming or practicing for the daily hissing fit.  Because it's inevitable someone is gonna do something stupid, and when they do you will get to bite them.  Oh the glorious biting....  You are also sometimes loaned as a bodyguard.
*Notables*: Notables among the Sons of Pinky include Precious, Destroyer of Garden Gnomes (Human male, NE, Cat Burglar 1/Barbarian 5/Son of Pinky 6).  A lowborn human barbarian known for despoiling gardens, picnics, and generally being a sonofa_____.  Has single-handedly given the Sons of Pinky a bad name in most areas by destroying all in his path.  Also noteworthy is Wubbins (Gnome Female, CG, Cat Burglar 4/Barbarian 2/Son of Pinky 6).  She has helped undo much of the damage Precious has done to the guilds reputation, and has even succeeded in ousting him from his position.  Spends much of her time looking after the cities elderly and vulnerable when not at work.  Considered quite odd for a gnome, it may be she has become such because of her having to put up with Precious.

*Organizations*: The Sons of Pinky are found in the Cat Burglar guilds for the most part.  Some wind up as scouts in the military or for mercs as well.

NPC Reaction 
Most NPC's have had only one type of encounter with a Son of Pinky.  A sudden, brutal attack at knee level.  You therefore tend to make people nervous if they know what you are.  Other barbarians may laugh at you, but that ends quickly after the first time you claw them in their manhood.

SONS OF PINKY IN THE GAME
The Sons are a good Prestige Class for Cat Burglars who actually want to fight.  Especially those who like to charge to get up close and personal.  
*Adaptation*: As with the Cat Burglar this is really only a good fit for a humorous or truly bizarre campaign.
*Encounters*: Generally the PC's will encounter a Son of Pinky if they try to raid a Cat Burglar hideout or if they get too close asking questions.  Or if they try kicking one out of the way cause they think he's just a stray alley cat (big mistake).

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to guard a nobleman's house.  A small cat enters the garden at night while they're on watch and begins destroying the garden gnomes.  The small cat looks at them disapprovingly, before crushing a ceramic gnome with it's paw.  For some reason they feel nervous...


Precious
NE Male Human Barbarian 4/Cat Burglar 1/Son of Pinky 7
*Init* +2 (+4 BC, +5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC Raging* x, touch x, flat-footed x (-2 Rage, +2 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*AC KF Raging* x, touch x, flat-footed x (-2 Rage, +2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC BC Raging* x, touch x, flat-footed x (-2 Rage, +1 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 75 (12 HD), 99 hp Raging
*Fort* +10 (+12 Raging), *Ref* +10 (+13 KF), *Will* +5  
Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 
*Melee Raging* 
*Base Atk* +11, *Grp* +14 (+16 Raging), +13 KF (+18 Raging), +14 BC (+19 Raging)
*Atk Options* Rage 3/day, Magical Kitty, Strong Kitty +4
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16 (20 Raging), Dex 14, Con 12 (16 Raging), Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 15
*Abilities KF* Str 14 (18 Raging), Dex 20, Con 12 (16 Raging)
*Abilities BC* Str 16 (20 Raging), Dex 18, Con 12 (16 Raging)
*SQ* Trap Sense +1, Fast Movement, Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +2
*Feats* Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple, Instantaneous Rage, Practiced Kitty (A Cat's Ego), Tomcat, Mad Foam Rager (B), Pouncies (B), Stop Hitting Yourself (B), Tigers Rage (B)
*Skills* Climb +6, Hide +7, Intimidate +9, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4, Survival +7, Tumble +9, Use Magic Device +9
*Possessions* 




*EPIC SON OF PINKY* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Strong Kitty* The Epic Son of Pinky gets +8 Strength in Kitty Form at level 22.  This increases to +10 at level 25, +12 at level 28, and so on.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Son of Pinky gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

> Clearly, but since said class is homebrew, (And I DIDN'T make it)... XD


Ask the creators permission!

I am!

----------


## Lix Lorn

Done and done. (Grins)

----------


## Cieyrin

aww, no link to the Pinky video inspiring the PRC?  :Small Frown:

----------


## Bhu

> aww, no link to the Pinky video inspiring the PRC?


Never fear, I fixeded it  :Small Big Grin: 

*THE BLACK PAWS* 

 

Traditional theme song of the Black Paw Clan:

_"Oh we are the Ninjas!"_  
_"La La La!"_  
_"La La La!"_  
_"La La La!"_  
_"Oh we are the Ninjas!"_  
_"La La La!"_  
_"And you can all suck it!"_  

You're a sneaky little blackmailing fiend.  Unlike the other Ninja clans who do real ninja work like assassination, sabotage, deposing lords, etc, you sit around in kitty form all day soaking up gossip and leaning peoples secrets.  The other ninja clans call you lazy.  They don't do anything about it though, because you know what they get up to when they're drunk ...

BECOMING A BLACK PAW   
A few levels of Cat Burglar and Ninja each will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat), Kitty Magic (Innocence), Ghost Step
*Feats*:  Nekochan, Jibba Jabba
*Skills*:  Gather Information 8 Ranks, Listen 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Black Paws class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock(Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Ki Power (Mark)
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Sneaky Ninja Bonus
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Anonymous Kitty (+4)
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Ki Power (Awareness)
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Sneaky Ninja Bonus
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Anonymous Kitty (Take 10)
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Sneaky Ninja Bonus
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Ki Power (Stealth)
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Anonymous Kitty (Take 20)
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Ninja Master
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Black Paws gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ki Power (Su)*: You may use your Ninjas daily use of Ki Power to perform stunts unavailable to regular Ninja. Your Ninja and Black Paw levels stack for determining how many daily uses of your Ki power you have.

At 1st level you get the Mark power. It can be used in one of 2 ways.  The first is by pressing your paw against something you can mark it in a manner similar to the spell Arcane Mark spell with one exception: It can be seen by anyone with at least 1 level of the Black Paws PrC, and any Black Paw touching it can "feel" a message of 10 words or less.  The second is that you leave a trail of invisible Paw Prints (i.e. Arcane Marks) for 1 minute per point of Charisma modifier, or until you wish to stop, whichever comes first.  You cant leave a message in this fashion but you can leave a trail.  Detect Magic will show these marks just like Arcane Mark would show up, but they are perfectly visible to anyone with a Level of Black Paw.

At 4th level you gain the Awareness Power.  You can expend 1 daily use of your Ki Power to gain a +8 Circumstance Bonus to one of the following skills: Listen, Search, Sense Motive, Spot, or Survival (if Tracking by Scent).  This bonus lasts for your next roll.

At 8th level you gain the Stealth Power.  You can expend 1 daily use of your Ki Power to gain a +8 Circumstance Bonus to one of the following skills: Hide or Move Silently.  This bonus lasts 1 minute.

*Sneaky Ninja Bonus (Ex)*: At 2nd, 5th, and 7th level you gain a +2 Bonus to one of the following skills: Listen, Search, Sense Motive, or Spot.  You may choose the same skill more than once.

*Anonymous Kitty (Ex)*: You can sit in plain sight while listening to gossip.  At 3rd Level you gain a +4 Circumstance Bonus to Gather Information checks.  At 6th Level you may always Take 10 on Gather Information Checks.  At 9th level you may always Take 20 on Gather Information Checks.

*Ninja Master (Su)*: At 10th level you have mastered 1 of the many Ninja Arts.  You may choose 1 Power from the following List:

Mark Master (Su): You may cast Explosive Rune Field a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier as a Supernatural Ability. To become a Mark Master you must have the Ki Power (Mark) ability.

Awareness Master (Su): You may cast Know Vulnerabilities a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier as a Supernatural Ability. To become an Awareness Master you must have the Ki Power (Awareness) ability.


Stealth Master (Su): You may cast Shadow Form a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier as a Supernatural Ability. To become a Stealth Master you must have the Ki Power (Stealth) ability.


Ghost Master (Su): You may cast Greater Invisibility a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier as a Supernatural Ability. To become a Ghost Master you must have the Ki Power (Ghost Step) ability.


Strike Master (Su): You may cast Toxic Weapon a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier as a Supernatural Ability. To become a Strike Master you must have the Sudden Strike ability.


PLAYING A BLACK PAWS 
Normally ninjas hide out and do their best to avoid being known.  You like being known.  Since your a talking cat, no one knows who you really are, and you can say and do all the things you've ever secretly wanted to do in public.  Including shouting the closet skeletons of people who have angered you from the rooftops.  Or pooping in unlikely places.  Or visiting the women's baths.  Ooooh the baths...
*Combat*: Like most ninjas you'll rely on stealth and hit and run tactics.  No frontline tanking for you.  You do get to use Sleight of Hand to slip home made explosives into people's pants though.
*Advancement*: Your goal as a Black Paw is to successfully blackmail the aristocracy (or whoever else is misbehaving) until you can successfully retire.
*Resources*: You have the (hopefully) vast resources of the Black Paws Ninja Clan to count on.

BLACK PAWS IN THE WORLD 
_"Ninja kitties fightin' for the common man yessir!"_ 
The Black Paws were a ninja clan that discovered the art of the Cat Burglar.  Initially putting it to good use for the various lords who hired them the ninjas quickly grew tired of being the unsung servants of snobbish nobles.  So they went rogue and now use their kitty powers to find out the dirty laundry of the rich and famous and blackmail them.  You are the worlds first stalkerazzi!
*Daily Life*: Generally you lounge about like the lazy scum you are listening to people gossip.  Unlike real ninjas who are busting their butt killing people.  Or so the other ninjas say...
*Notables*: Thum Vu (CN Female Human Ninja 3/Cat Burglar 3/Black Paw 6) is a local gossip diva.  Everyone goes to her for the latest news.  Even the nobles she sometimes rats out.  Tung Tong (NE Male Human Ninja 3/Cat Burglar 3/Black Paw 6) has reverted to the old ways of murder and sabotage using the knowledge he has gained of the local populace.  The Guild considers him a liability, and may be thinking of having him 'retired'.
*Organizations*: The Black Paws are a fairly wide ranging clan.  They pretty much are their own organization, they don't need one devoted to helping them.

NPC Reaction 
Nobles and Aristocrats hate you.  The word hate needs to be triple underlined.  Because if they have any embarrassing habits you know them.  If they're lying, incestuous sociopaths with a sheep fixation, they're probably broke now due to your constant blackmail.  Commoners on the other hand love you.  You embarrass the people they can't touch.  You mock the aristocracy in full view in public and get away with it.  And they count on you for the juiciest gossip.

BLACK PAWS IN THE GAME 
The Black Paws will be disruptive little buggers.  They like causing chaos by airing peoples dirty laundry in public.   Be assured if your BBEG has any secrets they'll find it and spread it around.
*Adaptation*: I'm not sure about this one.  You might actually find a use for it in a non silly campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter a Black Paw in one of 2 ways: The player has done something stupid or questionable and is now being blackmailed for money, or this cat just all of a sudden starts telling him all this neat stuff...

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are eating sushi in a local restaurants patio when a small black cat approaches them and says in a whispering voice: "Pssst! Hey buddy.  You wanna know what your girlfriend is up to right now?  Only 5 gold pieces."


Thum Vu
CN Female Human Cat Burglar 3/Ninja 3/Black Paw 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, +3 Wis, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +3 Wis, )
*hp* 42 hp (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF), *Will* +6
Evasion
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +8 (-3 KF)
*Atk Options* Sudden Strike +2d6, Poison Use
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Abilities Tiny* Str 4, Dex 20
*SQ* Feline Empathy, Purr, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +2, Kitty Magic (Bouncies!, Innocence), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Enhanced Kitty Form (Spidercat), Ki Power 8/day, Ghost Step (Invisible), AC Bonus, Anonymous Kitty
*Feats* Adaptable Flanker, Combat Reflexes, Jibba Jabba, Nekochan, Vexing Flanker, Weapon Finesse 
*Skills* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +10, Disable Device +9, Escape Artist +8, Gather Information +10, Hide +8, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +9, Listen +10, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +6, Search +6, Sense Motive +6, Spot +10, Tumble +8, Use Magic Device +8
*Possessions* 



*EPIC BLACK PAW* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Sneaky Ninja Bonus* At 21st level and every 3 levels thereafter the Black paw gains an additional +2 Bonus to 1 skill from the list.
*Ki Power* The Black Paw gains an additional use of her Ki Power at level 22 and every 2 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Black Paw gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*THE FAMILIAR* 

 

_"Meow.  Meow meow meow meow meow."_  

You have morphed your Familiar into a humanoid and can focus your spells through him, making most onlookers believe you are the Familiar due to your Cat Burglar training.  GENIUS!

BECOMING A FAMILIAR   
Several levels of Sorcerer will be required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, 
*Arcane Caster*:  Must be able to cast Arcane Spells without preparation, at least one of which must be a spell enhancing, or specific to, Familiars.  Must have a Familiar.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcane) 6 ranks
*Special*:  Must be willing to undergo a magic ritual taking up to 24 hours and costing you 1000 GP in materials.
*Feat*: Jibba Jabba


*Familiar Skills*
 The Familiar's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Cha), and Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Meet Big Fat John         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Familiar Spell Reversal   +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Enhanced Familiar         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4                              +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4                              +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Enhanced Familiar         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5                              +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6                              +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Enhanced Familiar         +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7                              Bob Iz Family, +1 level of existing Arcane spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: The Familiar gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Meet Big Fat John (Su)*: Due to the ritual you have undergone, your Familiar now permanently appears to be a humanoid creature (see below).

*Familiar Spell Reversal (Su)*: You may now cast spells that specifically target your Familiar on yourself.  For example if you cast Familiar Pocket, you get to hide in the extradimensional space which is located on your Familiars clothes. You may also cast spells which have a Range of Personal on your Familiar if you can touch it.

*Enhanced Familiar*: At 3rd, 6th , and 9th levels your Familiar gets a new ability depending on it's new appearance.  These are listed with the Humanoid Familiars below.

*Bob Iz Family (Su)*: At 10th level your Familiar can now be Raised/Resurrected if slain.

PLAYING A FAMILIAR 
Your goal is to hide your supernatural powers (and your job as a supernatural spy for the Cat Burglars Guild) by convincing the world that you are a Sorcerer's Familiar.
*Combat*: You aren't a blaster.  You're a sneak thief, combat is somebody else's job.  That doesn't mean that you don't have combat spells, but you aren't optimized for it.  Your Familiar on the other hand...  He's been known to whup some ass...
*Advancement*: You can go several different ways with this class.  You can concentrate on making your familiar ultra powerful and sending him into the fray.  You can go the spy route and specialize in Divination and teleporting out of harms way. You can even be a tag team, using combos on opponents.
*Resources*: You have both the Cat Burglars Guild and whomever trained you in the mystic arts to draw upon.  And of course your ever so neat familiar who can talk and sign legally binding paperwork you don't wish to....

FAMILIARS IN THE WORLD 
_"You know John I just gotta say it, your Familiar scares the hell outta me for some reason.  Somethin' weird bout that cat..."_ 
Usually the Guild will assign you some spellcasters Guild, social function, or place to infiltrate.  Your Familiar then passes himself as a low level spellcaster while you follow him in and case the joint.  In between assignments you act as magical backup if the authorities come calling.
*Daily Life*: You are a mystical spy for the Cat Burglar Guilds (and occasionally heavy artillery).  Your Familiar spends it's time pretending to be a low level mage, allowing you access to all kinds of places as you accompany him in his job searches or assignments.  If you happen to be available when the Guild is in trouble you also call down the rain of Fireballs.
*Notables*: Boris (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Sorcerer 3/Familiar 6) and his Familiar Natasha (Outcast, looks like female Drow) are spies for the government trying to infiltrate the recent Drow immigrants which have been causing their country no end of grief.  Princess (CG Female Elf Cat Burglar 3/Sorcerer 3/Familiar 6) and her Familiar Morgana (Diva) are currently spying on high society for the Guilds, disguised as a mystic singer, and her pet.
*Organizations*: The Wharf Cats are an organization of Familiars running a magic user only bar near the docks of a major port city.  Most people find it odd that so many of the Wizards and Sorcerers there have kitty Familiars, but to each his own.  While the towns mages come in to get drunk, the Wharf Cats get to steal their secrets.

NPC Reaction 
Most traditional Wizards look upon you with shock and appall.  After all you place anyone with a familiar into question, and they don't like that.  Other people still find you pretty spooky.

FAMILIARS IN THE GAME 
You'll probably end up giving mages a bad name.  But that's okay because people suck.  Cats are better (and kitty mages are the bestest).
*Adaptation*: This lends itself best to a spy type campaign, especially if it's a goofy one.
*Encounters*: Usually people will encounter you as your 'Masters' wee lil' kitty.  Make sure to hiss at them and leave hairballs in their slippers if they are condescending.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: As you walk into the bar you notice 3 cats, a Drow Priestess, an old man, and a Dwarven hooker playing poker.  It's like the set-up of some bad joke, until they all slowly swivel their heads as one to stare at you.  Maybe backing out the door slowly is a good idea...


Boris
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Sorcerer 3/Familiar 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Undercommon, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 33 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +8 (+11 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-7 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Known* 0 (6/day, DC 13): Caltrops, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Silent Portal
1st (7/day, DC 14): Familiar Pocket, Net of Shadows, Protection from Law, Spirit Worm
2nd (7/day, DC 15): Augment Familiar, Misdirection, Veil of Shadow, Wall of Gloom
3rd (7/day, DC 16): Blacklight, Haste, Magic Circle Against Law
4th (4/day, DC 17): Symbol of Fear, Wall of Chaos
Caster Level 12
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Abilities Tiny* Str 3, Dex 21
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +3, Kitty Magic (Innocence), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Enhanced Kitty Form (Watchcat), Familiar (Outcast), Meet Big Fat John, Familiar Spell Reversal
*Feats* Battlecaster Defense, Combat Casting, Jibba Jabba, Practiced Caster, Shadow Veil, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Bluff +15, Concentration +6, Diplomacy +15, Gather Information +15, Hide +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (Local) +6, Listen +13, Move Silently +7, Search +6, Sense Motive +14, Spellcraft +7, Spot +7
*Possessions* 



*EPIC FAMILIAR* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells*: The Familiars caster level is equal to his Character Level.  He does not gain additional spells per day after 20th level.
*Familiars*: At 21st level the Familiar can Channel 9th level spells through his Familiar.  At 25th level the Familiar can now Channel Epic spells through his Familiar.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Familiar gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.




HUMANOID FAMILIARS   

Once you undergo the Ritual of Bubnoff (origin of name unknown), your familiar undergoes a transformation seeming to become a humanoid creature.  It now has the following changes:

*Stats:* The Familiars physical stats are the same as yours are in humanoid form, regardless of it's appearance.  It's mental stats are now equal to 10 plus your Charisma modifier.  

*Attacks:* The Familiar's BAB is the same as yours, and it now attacks as a humanoid (i.e. with weapons or unarmed strikes).

*Hit Dice:* For purposes of all effects relating to hit dice, the Familiar has  the same number of hit dice you do, and the same hit points.

*Size and Type:* The Familiars type is still Magical Beast, size is now Medium.

*Saving Throws:* The Familiars Saving Throws are the same as yours.

*Skills:* The Familiar uses it's own skill ranks or yours, whichever are better.  Since it is constant contact with you it has access to your skills.

*Powers:* The Familiar no longer has  the powers mentioned on 52-53 of the Players Handbook, and instead substitutes powers from the chart below (your Sorcerer and Familiar levels stack for purposes of your familiars abilities).  It also now provides a different type of bonus based on it's new appearance.




```
  Master's Level     Powers
  1-2                Mindlink, Alert Duo, Share Spells
  3-4                Channel 1
  5-6                Tag Team +3
  7-8                Channel 2
  9-10               Tag Team +4
  11-12              Channel 3
  13-14              Tag Team +5
  15-16              Channel 4
```


*Mindlink:* Both you and your familiar are in constant telepathic contact as long as you are within 1 mile of each other. What one of you knows both of you know.

*Alert Duo:* Neither you nor your familiar can be flanked if you are within 50 feet of each other.

*Share Spells:* Identical to the ability listed on page 53 of the Players Handbook.

*Channel 1 (Su):* You may channel any spell you can cast through your Familiar, and it appears as thought the Familiar has actually cast it.  The Familiar must be able to move and speak (i.e. it is subject to the same restrictions for Verbal and Somatic components as you are), and one of you must have the Focus or Material components to cast the spell.  At this point you may cast 0, 1st or 2nd level spells through your Familiar.  You must be able to see your Familiar and he must also be within 50' to use this ability.

*Channel 2:* You may now cast 3rd and 4th level spells through your Familiar.

*Channel 3:* You may now cast 5th and 6th level spells through your Familiar.

*Channel 4:* You may now cast 7th and 8th level spells through your Familiar.

*Tag Team:* When you or your Familiar use the Aid Another attack to increase one another AC or Attack roll you get a better bonus.  It increases to +3 at level 5, +4 at level 9, and +5 at level 13.

*The Old Guy:* Your familiar appears to be old, either the stereotypical wizard with a long white beard or perhaps someone's grandma. Both you and your familiar gain a +3 bonus on Gather Information checks.  Everyone trusts grandma.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Gather Information checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Investigator as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Divination spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Fat Guy:* Your familiar is vastly overweight.  Perhaps you are the wheezing fat guy, or a plump society matron. Both you and our familiar gain a +3 Hit Points.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Concentration checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Improved Toughness as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Abjuration spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Freaky Guy:* Your familiar is scary, with lots of piercing, scarification, tattoos, body mods,etc.  Or maybe he's just the crazy homeless guy who talks to stuff. Both you and your familiar gain +3 on Intimidate checks.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Intimidate checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Persuasive as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Necromancy spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Buff Guy:* Your familiar appears to be the warrior/mage, ye butt kicking amazon warrioress or the stereotypical barbarian. Both you and your familiar gain +2 on Fortitude Saves.
Level 3: A roll of 1 on a Fortitude Save is not an automatic failure for the Familiar.  
Level 6: Familiar gains Great Fortitude as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Evocation spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The MILF:* Helloooo hot Dwarf momma!  Seriously though your familiar appears as an attractive mature individual of one of the humanoid races. Both you and your familiar gain a +3 on Diplomacy checks.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Diplomacy checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Negotiator as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Enchantment spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Outcast:* While all the other humanoid familiars seem to be of acceptable races (i.e. human, elf, dwarf) yours is not.  Yours appears as a humanoid whose species is frowned upon (i.e. Orc, Hobgoblin, Drow, ec.). Both you and your familiar gain +3 on your Hide checks.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Hide checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Stealthy as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Any spells with the following Descriptors Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level: Chaotic, Darkness, Evil, Fear, Good, and Lawful.

*The Insurance Salesman:* Your familiar is a charming con man, and looks the part.  Will probably be trusted more in certain social circles than others (or optionally if he's high society he could be a lawyer). Both you and your familiar gain a +3 on Bluff checks.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Bluff checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Persuasive as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Illusion spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Noob:* Your Familiar appears to be quite young (i.e. the equivalent of 14-16 in human years), and looks more like an apprentice than a full grown mage. Both you and your Familiar gain +3 on Listen checks.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Listen checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Alertness as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Divination spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Stranger:* Your familiar has an appearance and accent impossible to place, and claims to be from far, far away.  For example he might be 6'6", 275 pounds with sallow skin, no body or facial hair, blue eyes, bad teeth, and a Welsh accent.  He is a foreigner with a made up past and country. You and your familiar gain a +3 on Sense Motive checks.  And you can use being foreign as an excuse to get away with stuff.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Sense Motive checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Negotiator as a Bonus Feat
Level 9: Transmutation spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Nobody:* Your Familiar appears to be a completely average and forgettable guy/gal.  Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Move Silently checks.  No one pays attention to the Nobody.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Move Silently checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Stealthy as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Conjuration spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Diva:* Your Familiar appears to be a performer of some kind (usually a singer). Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on one specific Perform skill.
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Perform checks (the same Perform skill you have a Bonus in).
Level 6: Familiar gains Force of Personality (See Complete Adventurer) as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Enchantment spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Nerd:* Your Familiar appears to be a stereotypical, physically weak intellectual with  his nose in a book all the time. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Knowledge (Arcane) checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Spellcraft checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Magical Aptitude as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Abjuration spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Cat Lady:* Your Familiar appears to be someone whom animals respond to well.  A crazy old cat lady, or a ranger or druid perhaps. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Handle Animal checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Handle Animal checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Animal Affinity as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Conjuration spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Thief:* Your Familiar appears to be an obvious criminal. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Knowledge (Local) checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Knowledge (Local) checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Deceitful as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Transmutation spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Preacher:* Your Familiar appears to be a shaman, voodoo priest, or other religious fanatic. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Knowledge (Religion) checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Knowledge (Religion) checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Iron Will as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Necromancy spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Hippy:* Your Familiar appears to be a veteran drug user of some sort. Or whatever other cultural stereotype fits someone who's always a little bombed out of their mind.  Maybe even a garden variety alcoholic. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Craft (Alchemy) checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Knowledge (Local) checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Great Fortitude as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Illusion spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

*The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs At Midnight:* Your Familiar appears to be an evocation specialist, Warmage, or perhaps a demented psychotic with an unhealthy obsession with explosions. Both you and your Familiar gain a +3 bonus on Craft (Alchemy) checks.  
Level 3: Familiar can always take 10 on Craft (Alchemy) checks.
Level 6: Familiar gains Skill Focus (Intimidate) as a Bonus Feat.
Level 9: Evocation spells Channeled through your Familiar are cast at +1 Caster level.

----------


## Bhu

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2010/0...ople-darkside/

----------


## Lix Lorn

I LOVE that class. I'm tempted to take it when I finish Lazor Kitteh. Especially the last one. (giggles)

Also, if anyone is interested, there's a Cat Campaign going on. If you want to look,
OOC
IC

----------


## Norr

Black paws are awesome, they play ninja as ninja should be played: hiding in plain sight and kicking butt when people are not looking.
The Awareness power duration might have to be reworded a bit for the survival bonus, since the survival checks you make while tracking represent a bit of searching rather than a one-round thing.
From the SRD: 


> Action: Varies. A single Survival check may represent activity over the course of hours or a full day. A Survival check made to find tracks is at least a full-round action, and it may take even longer.



Also, the familiar '*The Evil Midnight Bomber What Bombs At Midnight*' reminds me of Ltd Piebald from Schlock mercenary, they call him Pi, because he is irrational. He also has an unhealthy attraction to high explosives.

----------


## togapika

Where might the fey/cheshire cat type PRC be in the list of things coming down the pipe?
Just asking because I intend to use it for my character in the cat campaign and will need to re-tool my character some when it drops...

----------


## Bhu

If I maintain current speed and intended lineup, next thursday

----------


## togapika

Hmmm crap. Guess I'll have to ask Mu if he's ok with me waiting that long till I re-tool my character...

----------


## Bhu

Weeell I don't think anyone will object if I'm out of order.   :Small Wink: 

I fixed Black Paws Norr!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyJVaIrn0bw The Midnight Bomber inspiration   :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

Okay, I've thought some of the Epic PrC's would be better starting as a regular one, so here is the Cheshire Cat.  Please be patient as I revise  :Small Big Grin: 

*CHESHIRE CAT* 

 

_"Oh you can't help that.  We're all mad here.  I'm mad.  You're mad."_  

 Cheshire Cats are epic tricksters of sorts, who specialize in denying people the ability to see them.  And stealing and lying, and possibly touching others in an impure manner, but they vehemently deny that last part...

BECOMING A CHESHIRE CAT   
The class requires Invisibility, so that pretty much means you'll need the Cheshire Cat form.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Cheshire Cat)
*Skills*:  Bluff 6 ranks, Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks, Sense Motive 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Alley Kat, Jibba Jabba
*Alignment*:  Must be Chaotic, cannot be Good


*Class Skills*
 The Cheshire Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    The Art of Invisibility
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    The Art of Confusion
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    The Art of Mockery
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    The Art of Invisibility
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    The Art of Confusion
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    The Art of Mockery
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    The Art of Invisibility
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    The Art of Confusion
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    The Art of Mockery
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    We All Go A Little Mad Sometimes
```


*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Cheshire Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*The Art of Invisibility (Su)*: At 1st level the Invisibility ability you gain via Cheshire Cat Form  now acts like the spell Greater Invisibility instead.  You have learned to lie and tell the world it can't see you, and it has agreed.

At 4th level you gain Spell Resistance equal to (10 plus your Hit Dice) against spells from the Divination school as well as any power effect that would reveal you such as Glitterdust, Invisibility Purge, etc.

At 7th level you become invisible or visible as a Swift Action instead of a Standard Action.

*The Art of Confusion (Su)*:  At 2nd level the Cheshire Cat has learned to tell lies about better things than being visible, and talking with one is dangerous.  Any opponent who engages the cat in conversation must make a Willpower Save or be Confused as per the spell (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier).  The Cat can choose not to use this effect when talking to people.  The opponent must be able to hear the Cheshire Cat and understand the language used, or the Cheshire Cat must have Telepathy in some form to use this ability.  If the Save is successful the Cheshire Cat must wait one minute before making another attempt.  He may use this ability a number of times per day equal to his Charisma Modifier.

At 5th level if the opponent the Cat is talking with fails the Save he is permanently Confused as per the Insanity spell.

At 8th level if the opponent the Cat is talking with fails the Save he is affected by the spell Maddening Whispers instead (unless the Cheshire Cat wishes to inflict him with a lesser effect, see Spell Compendium for spell description).

*The Art of Mockery (Su)*: At 3rd level a Cheshire Cat can enrage an opponent to the point of stupidity by simply mocking him in conversation.  If the Cat talks to an opponent as a Standard Action it can choose to enrage him, and he must make a Willpower Save to avoid the effect (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier).  If he fails he receives a -1 to all rolls for the duration of the encounter, and he has a 20% chance to fail any roll or cast any spell if it involves the Cheshire Cat himself.  He may use this ability a number of times per day equal to his Charisma Modifier.

At 6th level the penalty increases to a -2 to all rolls, and a 35% miss chance.

At 9th level the penalty remains the same as 6th level, but the opponent takes (3d6 plus Charisma Modifier) damage due to the stress.

*We All Go A Little Mad Sometimes (Su)*: At 10th level the Cheshire Cat may begin to swirl in and out of visual sight in various patterns, disorienting opponents.  At will as a Standard Action any living being within 60' that can see the Cheshire Cat is considered Flat-Footed until it decides to turn this ability off unless it makes a successful Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier).  It can't become invisible while doing this, but all opponents take a -4 penalty to all attack and damage rolls against it (this stacks with penalties they may take form the Art of Mockery).  This is Sight Dependent and requires your opponents to be able to see you.

PLAYING A CHESHIRE CAT 
 Screwing with people's minds is what you live for.  You fade in and out of view, sometimes only partially visible.  And you never give a clear, honest answer to any question.  Ever.  It's foreign to your nature.  If people aren't calling you an utter bastard, or shaking their head in confusion, you're doing it wrong
*Combat*: Combat? Hah! Only losers are required to fight.  You're invisible.  You can fart on Asmodeus and he'd never know! (Well maybe...)  Feel free to insult just about anything, and then go poof.
*Advancement*: Cheshire Cats, being that they've mastered invisibility, are fairly lazy when it comes to advancement.  If being a loony is a profession you can advance in, they're masters.  Or they're lazy douchebags.  Guess it depends on who you talk to.
*Resources*: You can steal whatever you need.  No one can see you, so you can pretty much get away with anything.

CHESHIRE CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"You're not all there are you?"_ 
 Cheshire Cats interact with the world by causing it to have mental issues.  They set around in trees completely destroying the sanity of whoever happens by through surreal conversation.  Few Cat Burglar Guilds are 'lucky' enough to have one, and those that do realize what a truly valuable resource he is.  
*Daily Life*: Usually you just set in a tree, and chat with whoever walks by with the sole intent of messing with them.  Sometimes you sow chaos and disorder on a mass scale for fun.  Or travel to Hell and whisper strange things in the ears of the Devil Lords while they're busy once you go Epic.  
*Notables*: Teehee (CN Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Rogue 3/Cheshire Cat 6) is a typical Cheshire Cat meddler, lunging about waiting to hurt the minds of innocent bystanders.  Felicia (CE Female Human Cat Burglar 3/Rogue 3/Cheshire Cat 6) is a tad more nasty, and sometimes eats passers by...
*Organizations*: Cheshire Cats sometimes head a Cat Burglar Guild, but usually they're loners who've given up professional thievery for being layabouts.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reactions to Cheshire Cats vary.  Most of them being some variation on frustration or confusion.  Not many of them like to hang out with the Cheshires, except possibly potheads who seem to think they're Zen Masters or something.  

CHESHIRE CATS IN THE GAME 
 This one gives a player free license to raise hell with your campaign.  be sure to allow it responsibly.
*Adaptation*: This one can be adapted to several styles of campaign, probably either horror or comedy.
*Encounters*: Cheshire Cats can be found just about anywhere, usually in unsuspected moments.  If the PC's are trying to find one, they probably won't.  However if they're butt deep in Soul Larvae in the Penthouse Suite of Demogorgon's personal dungeon, it's guaranteed that there will be at least one in the vicinity to make their torment somehow worse.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's see a large smiling cat in a tree on the way to town.  After he says hello, the Wizard is foolish enough to ask him how he's doing.  Let the games begin...


Teehee
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 3/Rogue 3/Cheshire Cat 6
*Init* +1, *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +4 Deflection)
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +12 (+15 KF), *Will* +6
Evasion
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (+9 Small, +4 Tiny, +0 Diminutive)
*Atk Options* Sneak Attack +3d6, Art of Confusion (DC 22), Art of Mockery (DC 20)
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18 
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Feline Empathy, Purr, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +4, Scamper Bonus, Burglaring (Sneak Attack +1d6), Enhanced Kitty Form (Cheshire), Kitty Magic (Missed Me!, Swift Paws), Trap Sense +1, Trapfinding, The Art of Invisibility (SR 22), 
*Feats* Ability Focus (Art of Confusion), Alley Kat, Dodge, Jibba Jabba, Spectral Skirmisher, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +7, Bluff +22, Climb +5, Gather Information +13, Hide +19, Intimidate +10, Jump +5, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +7, Listen +8, Move Silently +19, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8, Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +22
*Possessions* 



*EPIC CHESHIRE CAT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cheshire Cat gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


*New Kitty Feats* 

Improved Mockery 
Messing with peoples heads is an art form.
*Prerequisites*: Art of Mockery, Bluff or Intimidate 8 ranks
*Benefits*: The Penalty cause by your Art of Mockery ability is increased by -2 (i.e. if it was a -2 it's now a -4).  

Epic Invisibility 
You have mastered the art of fibbing to the world and telling it you don't exist.
*Prerequisites*: Art of Invisibility, Hide 30 ranks, Move Silently 30 ranks
*Benefits*: Your invisibility now mimics the spell Superior Invisibility (see Spell Compendium), and you become immune to any spell/power/effect that would reveal you such as Glitterdust, Invisibility Purge, See Invisibility, or True Seeing unless the caster is higher level than yourself.

Epic Confusion 
Talking to you is an exercise if futility, or as you prefer to call it an Epic Fail.
*Prerequisites*: Art of Confusion, Cha 20, Bluff 24 ranks
*Benefits*: You may now use the Art of Confusion ability at will.

Epic Mockery 
You don't understand why you aren't more popular.
*Prerequisites*: Art of Mockery, Cha 20, Bluff or Intimidate 24 ranks
*Benefits*: The miss chance victims of your Art of Mockery ability increases to 50%, and you may now use the Art of Mockery at will.

Epic Madness 
THE COLORS!!  THE PRETTY, PRETTY COLORS!!! AHAHAHAHAHA!!
*Prerequisites*: We All Go A Little Mad Sometimes, Cha 20, Bluff 24 ranks
*Benefits*: Victims of your We All Go A Little Mad Sometimes ability do not get a Saving Throw to avoid it's effects

----------


## togapika

Is the Alley Kat feat the one that makes some of their cat stuff stack with rogue levels? (and requires 3 rogue levels to get trap sense)

----------


## Bhu

> Is the Alley Kat feat the one that makes some of their cat stuff stack with rogue levels? (and requires 3 rogue levels to get trap sense)


Yup.  Is that a bad thing for you at this point?

----------


## togapika

It's just that the campaign is a gestalt game, and as such a feat like that might be kinda wonky...
Any chance of a replacement for gestalt games or something?

----------


## Lord_Gareth

You have my permission to use Harrowed, with the understanding that it's constantly under ze Editz, and has yet to actually be finished.

----------


## unosarta

> You have my permission to use Harrowed, with the understanding that it's constantly under ze Editz, and has yet to actually be finished.


Harrowed Kitteh.

There is so much win in that sentence, I felt this was necessary. 

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Bhu

> It's just that the campaign is a gestalt game, and as such a feat like that might be kinda wonky...
> Any chance of a replacement for gestalt games or something?


In theory you could ask mucat to waive the requirement.  Instead have say, sneak attack as a requirement.





> You have my permission to use Harrowed, with the understanding that it's constantly under ze Editz, and has yet to actually be finished.


Glee!  It'll be a bit before I get to making those PrC's so you have time to update it still for a bit  :Small Smile: 

Thank you!

----------


## Bhu

Massive update to Cheshire kitteh

----------


## togapika

YAAAAAAY!!!!! :Small Big Grin: 
Thankee!

----------


## Owrtho

I suggest that you note a Cheshire Cat can choose to use the lesser form of at of confusion from levels 5 to 7 as they may not want to permanently make someone confused.  Anyway, keep up the good work.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

*THE GRASSHOPPER SOCIETY* 

 

_Yum Fu: "You will try to snatch the grasshopper from my paw."_  
_Noogums: "But..But there is no grasshopper in your paw.  Are you sure you haven't been drinking?"_  
_Yum Fu: "I SAID SNATCH TEH (BEEEEEP) GRASSHOPPER!"_  
_Noogums: "You know when I'm no longer a disciple I won't have to humor your madnesses anymore.  You know that right?"_  

The Grasshopper Society are a group of Monks devoted  to the study of Chaos that became enamored of the Cats lifestyle, and seeking to emulate it.  Naturally they hunted down the Cat Burglars to learn their secrets...

BECOMING A GRASSHOPPER   
Normally your a Chaos Monk who becomes a Cat Burglar.  Being a loon helps too...  Since the Chaos Monk is 3.0 and hasn't been revised you may simply wish to treat it as a regular Monk that must be Chaotic instead of Lawful (Option A), or use the revised class I have posted on the BG Forums (Option B).  http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...p?topic=3372.0

A word of warning, it's a little less restrained than my usual stuff and is nsfw.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS (Option A)*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Flurry of Blows, Ki Strike (Magic)
*Feats*: Softee Paw Kung Fu, Advanced Softee Paw Kung Fu
*Alignment*: Must be Chaotic.


*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS (Option B)*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Body in Flux, Chaos Strike (Magic)
*Feats*: Softee Paw Kung Fu, Advanced Softee Paw Kung Fu
*Alignment*: Must be Chaotic.

*Class Skills*
 The Grasshopper's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis) Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot(Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Scratchum, Softee Paw Mastery
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Fuzzy Mind
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Missed Me
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Greater Flurry
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Fuzzy Mind
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Missed Me Again
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Supah Flurry
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Fuzzy Mind
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Your Kung Fu Is Weak
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Fuzzy Master
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A member of the Grasshopper Society gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Softee Paw Mastery (Su)*: You may substitute your Cha modifier for your Str modifier for to hit rolls and damage rolls.  Your Monk and Grasshopper levels stack for purposes of determining your AC Bonus and Unarmed Strike damage.

*Fuzzy Mind (Ex)*: Do to your exhaustive experimentation with "Catnip" and other substances you exist in a permanent semi-inebriated state.  At 2nd level you may add your Charisma Bonus to all Saving Throws instead of the usual ability modifier (if Charisma is higher).

At 5th level you are so hammered that Ranged attacks have a 20% chance of missing you because you stumble out of the way at the last second.

At 8th level you are Immune to Fear and Morale effects.

*Scratchum (Ex)*: When doing an unarmed strike in Kitty Form you hit with your claws.  Unarmed Strike damage in your Kitty Form is Slashing instead of Bludgeoning.

*Missed Me (Ex)*: Once per day you may add your Base Reflex Save as a Dodge Bonus to your Armor Class for 1 Round. You must announce you are using this ability at the start of the round and it takes effect for that full round, even if you would normally be flat footed.

*Greater Flurry (Ex)*:  This is identical to the Monk ability listed on page 40 of the PHB.  If using my version of the Chaos Monk you also gain the Flurry Ability.  If not using Option A you get a +2 Circumstance Bonus to AC when using Flurry.

*Missed Me Again(Ex)*: You may use your Missed Me ability a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Bonus. 

*Supah Flurry (Ex)*: You gain an additional 2 attacks per round at your lowest attack bonus when using your Flurry of Blows.

*Your Kung Fu Is Weak (Ex)*: You never lose your Dex Bonus to Armor Class (even while flat-footed), and may not be flanked.  If your opponent uses the Power Attack Feat against you he takes an additional -2 to hit.

*Fuzzy Master (Su)*: 3 times per day you may unleash your true fury.  As a Full Round Action you may make 10 Claw Attacks at your highest Base Attack Bonus while in Kitty Form against 1 opponent.  Additionally if you it your opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Bonus plus 1 for each claw that hits) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds plus 1 round per claw that hits.

PLAYING A GRASSHOPPER
Play yourself as a random wacko.  Wise one minute, raving the next, perhaps suicidal tomorrow.  People should definitely not have a handle on how to deal with you.  It makes it easier to manipulate them.
*Combat*: Members of the Grasshopper Society use a form of martial arts adapted to their kitty forms.  It mostly consists of flailing claw strikes and maliciously biting anything within reach.  Some think of it less of a martial art and more of a hissy fit.
*Advancement*: Advancement for the Grasshoppers is an odd road.  Many multiclass a bit just for the experience.  Some will do anything once. If you've ever wanted to play a build that's all over the place you'd be almost justified doing it with one of these guys.  They really are that flighty. 
*Resources*: Members of the Grasshopper Society often only have their wisdom (HAHAHAHA!!) to rely upon.  They aren't especially close to each other (most view other members as rivals of some sort), and their strange behavior often alienates them from the more business oriented Cat Burglar Guilds.


THE GRASSHOPPER SOCIETY IN THE WORLD 
_"Bobby.  Bobby whut them critters doin' in that field out theyah??"_ 
_ "Ah think thays steeling the weeds Paw!"_
_"Them aint weeds!!! Thems...uh..nevah mind Bobby you go back inside and get mah critter gun."_
For the most part you sit around, chase bugs, drink tea, and _____ about how things aren't as good as they used to be.  Your a crotchety old eccentric and darn proud of it.
*Daily Life*: Your life has no rhyme or reason.  You may spend it doing good deeds or committing sins.  You may invent new philosophies, or do your business on peoples shoes.  You do spend unusual amounts of time indulging yourself, whatever your personal philosophy.
*Notables*: The Unholy Master of Death (CE Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Chaos Monk 5/Grasshopper Society 6) isn't nearly as impressive as his name suggests.  He spends most of his time in cat form stone drunk.  But since no one knows he's a cat he's one of the biggest movers and shakers in the city, and often claims to be a messenger of the Master in human form.
Persimmon (CN Female Elf Cat Burglar 1/Chaos Monk 5/Grasshopper 6) is a temple guardian of the Goddess Mrrow.  No one understands how the temple is never robbed since there are only a few cats there, and none of the usual Guardians...
*Organizations*: The Grasshopper Society is an odd bunch.  Think of them sort of like Taoists.  On really bad drugs.  With a side order of mild insanity and freakish personal quirks.  They're more of a loose affiliation than an organized force.  Unless you make them angry enough.  Then you may wish to pop off to another dimension for a bit...

NPC Reaction 
Most NPC's are terrified of the Grasshopper Society.  After all who isn't scared of a secret society of shape changing lunatics who happen to be martial artists?

THE GRASSHOPPER SOCIETY IN THE GAME 
The Grasshoppers are utter madmen who take perverse delight in being difficult and obstinate.  Plan for this when designing encounters.
*Adaptation*: Definitely a silly campaign only. Drunken Kung Fu kitty monks pretty much don't adapt well to any other style.
*Encounters*: PC's will likely encounter a Grasshopper when one becomes curious about them, randomly decides to interfere with their life, or adopts one as a 'disciple' (i.e. pet chew toy).

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: You're sitting in the pub one day bragging about taking out some local mastermind.  A small tabby hops up on the table, steals your beer, belches loudly, and goes into Crane Stance.  Yessir looks like a normal weekend...



THE UNHOLY MASTER OF DEATH
CE Male Human Cat Burglar 1/Chaos Monk 5/Grasshopper Society 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, +5 Cha, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +5 Cha, )
Missed Me 3/day (+11 Dodge Bonus for 1 round), Fuzzy Mind
*hp* 47 (12 HD)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +13 (+16), *Will +12* 
Disturbed Mind, Fuzzy Mind
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* Chaos Strike (Magic), Stunning Fist (6/day, DC 19 or +1d6 damage if using Fists of Iron), Greater Flurry of Blows, Scratchum
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 17
*Abilities Tiny* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Kitty Form, Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Body in Flux +3, Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge), Softee Paw Mastery, Missed Me Again
*Feats* Advanced Softee Paw Kung Fu, Combat Reflexes, Fists of Iron, Softee Paw Kung Fu, Superior Unarmed Strike, Weapon Finesse, Deafening Slap (B), Stunning Fist (B) 
*Skills* Bluff +13, Diplomacy +7, Gather Information +7, Hide +13, Intimidate +8, Jump +3, Knowledge (Local) +11, Listen +6, Move Silently +13, Search +5, Sense Motive +11, Spot +6, Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions* 



*EPIC GRASSHOPPER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*AC Bonus*  The Epic Grasshopper's bonus to Armor Class when unarmored increases by +1 every 5 levels higher than 20th.
*Unarmed Strike*  The damage for a Grasshopper's Unarmed Strike does not increase after 16th level.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Grasshopper gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Lix Lorn

Lol. XDDDDD

----------


## Bhu

*TIBBIT JESTER* 

 

_"My Gods you're fat.  Are all kings this fat?  How long has it been since you've seen your feet?"_ 

Societal outcasts and secondary citizens of all kinds sometimes find gainful employment as Court Jesters.  This includes the Tibbits if they are frowned upon in some areas.  And some of those Tibbits intend in getting a little of their own back for their people.

BECOMING A TIBBIT JESTER   
A few levels of Jester and Cat Burglar and you're all set.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Jesters Performance (Taunt)
*Saves*: Base Reflex Save +6
*Race*: Tibbit
*Skills*: Perform (Comedy) 8 Ranks
*Feats*:  Lolcat, Jibba Jabba

*Class Skills*
 The Tibbit Jester's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Kitteh Magic, Insult Comic, +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
3. +2    +1     +1     +3                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
4. +3    +1     +1     +4                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
5. +3    +1     +1     +4                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
6. +4    +2     +2     +5                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
7. +5    +2     +2     +5                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
8. +6    +2     +2     +6                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
9. +6    +3     +3     +6                  +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
10.+7    +3     +3     +7   Enrage Audience, +1 level of Arcane spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Tibbit Jesters gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Kitteh Magic*:  When a Tibbit Jester becomes capable of casting spells of a new level he can choose 1 spell from the following list.  He may cast 1 extra spell per level per day from this list.  For example Muffins can cast up to third level spells.  He can choose 1 first, 1 second, and 1 third level spell from the following list each day to cast.  He may not use his regular spell slots to cast these spells, nor may he use these slots to cast spells from the Jester spell list.

1st: Accelerated Movement, Benign Transposition, Buzzing Bee, Distract, Distract Assailant, I Has A Flavor, Ray of Clumsiness, Slide, You Has A Flavor Too, Wall of Smoke
2nd: Baleful Transposition, Cloud of Bewilderment, Delusions of Grandeur, Dissonant Chant, Entice Gift, Greater Slide, Ray of Stupidity, Slapping Hand
3rd: Flashburst, Great Thunderclap, Ray of Dizziness, Reverse Arrows, Shadow Cache, Suspended Silence, Unluck
4th: It Was the Dog, Know Vulnerabilities, Ruin Delver's Fortune, Translocation Trick
5th: Dander Blast, Do Not Want, Illusory Feast, Shadow Form
6th: I See What You Did There, You Make Kitty Scared

*Insult Comic (Su):* Your Jester and Tibbit Jester levels stack for determining what abilities you have with your Jester's Performance.

*Enrage Audience (Su):* A number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier you may use your Jester's Performance ability on all opponents within a 30' radius.

PLAYING A TIBBIT JESTER 
Your a big dumb silly kitty.  At least that's what you want your employers to think.  You excel at being thought of as a fool in order to make people underestimate you. After all if you're a nobody and too stupid to be believed by anyone, people don't watch what they say around you... 
*Combat*: You aren't much of a fighter, but you are a talker.  Hide behind your allies and insult your enemies into a distractive frenzy before running away.  Your allies can use the exercise, you could use some fun, and your enemies need killing.  Everyone gets a little something...
*Advancement*: Most Jester's advance down the same path, becoming ever more sarcastic.  You intend to bring mean to new heights (or lows depending on your point of view). 
*Resources*: You have the Guild, possibly the local Tibbit population, and the Jesters schools you can rely upon.

TIBBIT JESTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"So let me get this straight...you aren't just a cat?"_
_"Yup."_ 
_"Your actually an international crime lord who looks like a cat?"_
_"Yup."_ 
_"You just moonlight as a Fool for cover?"_
_"Yup."_ 
_"And you've been pooping in my slippers just because?"_
_"Yup."_ 
_"I'm going to have to shoot you now."_
You don't think much of the rich and beautiful.  You were raised to hate them, and since meeting them, most of them haven't done much to change your mind.  You feel little guilt about betraying them and stealing from them.
*Daily Life*: Your daily life consists of entertaining the fattened rich, and incidentally spying on them and their guests.  Being publicly thought of as a fool means people don't watch what they say or do in front of you because they think you're of little consequence.  So you pretty much know all their bad stuff.
*Notables*: Silent But Deadly (CE Male Tibbit Cat Burglar 1/Jester 5/Tibbit Jester 6) is the Jester of an evil king.  He is used to humiliate the King's guests (and unbeknownst to all is also stealing from his employer).  Furball (CG Male Tibbit Cat Burglar 1/Jester 5/Tibbit Jester 6) is also the Jester of an Evil King, but he works to bring about the Kings downfall.
*Organizations*: Tibbit Jesters have only the Cat Burglar Guilds.  There are training schools in existence that they can sometimes rely upon as well.  Jester friends are always good to have.

NPC Reaction 
NPC's usually just think of the Tibbit Jester's as simple (but occasionally controversial) entertainers.  No one suspects they are spies for the Guilds.

TIBBIT JESTERS IN THE GAME 
Tibbit Jester's generally tie the group to a city, as they are employed as professional jester's to entertain the nobility (and are usually tied to a specific noble).  So unless the Jester's public employer travels a lot neither will the group.
*Adaptation*: This particular class can be used in a non silly campaign if Tibbit's are a race in your world.  Particularly if it's espionage oriented.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter members of this class doing their job as Court Jesters (i.e. spies for the Cat Burglar Guilds). 

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The local King is a butthead.  The PC's have gotten a temporary job in his court, but have since discovered he puts the thumbscrews to random people at a whim.  And his freaky little cat Jester is a pain in the butt too...


Furball
CG Male Tibbit, Cat Burglar 1/Jester 5/Tibbit Jester 6
*Init* +7 (+9 KF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Feline, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +2 Dodge, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +2 Dodge, )
Jester's Audacity
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +11 (+14 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +0 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 0 (3/day, DC 14): Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Flare, Mage Hand, Open/Close
1st (4/day, DC 15): Charm Person, Color Spray, Grease, Tasha's Hideous Laughter
2nd (4/day, DC 16): Enthrall, Glitterdust, Mirror Image, Touch of Idiocy
3rd (4/day, DC 17): Confusion, Haste, Shrink Item, Slow
4th (2/day, DC 18): Bestow Curse, Greater Invisibility, Rainbow Pattern
Caster Level 11th, +2 to Save DC's when wearing hat
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18 
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +4, Kitty Magic (Hey! Hey Over Here!!. The Power of Cute), Tibbit's Rule, Jester's Performance (Fascinate, Inspiring Quip, Taunt, Calming Performance, Buffoonery)
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Weapon Finesse, Deflect Arrows (B), LOLcat (B), Snatch Arrows (B) +3
*Skills* Balance +9, Bluff +11, Climb +3, Hide +10, Jump +3, Knowledge (Nobility) +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +10, Perform (Comedy) +19, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +10, Spot +8, Tumble +10, Use Magic Device +11
*Possessions* 


*EPIC TIBBIT JESTER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Tibbit Jester gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Ranger Mattos

May I just say I thing?

Awesomeness.

----------


## Bhu

*TIBBIT SKIRMISHER* 

 

_"Tibbit's Rule!"_  

 Tibbit Skirmishers are packs of backup fighters who hound and confuse their quarry while the Sons of Pinky finish them off.  They're also professional bastards.  Pranks, general weirdness, and drunken bets are common for the Skirmishers.

BECOMING A TIBBIT SKIRMISHER   
Normally Tibbits multiclass as a Scout for a few levels before becoming a Tibbit Skirmisher.  The Cat Burglar Guilds provide the necessary training.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Tibbit
*Class Features*:  Tibbit's Rule!, Skirmish +1d6
*Feats*:  Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Mouser
*Skills*: Bluff 6 ranks, Hide 6 ranks, and Tumble 6 ranks.


*Class Skills*
 The Tibbit Skirmisher's  class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Cha), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* :  6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Skirmisher Feat
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Dodger (+2)
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Comin' Thru!
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Skirmisher Feat
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Dodger (+4)
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Mine!!
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Skirmisher Feat
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Dodger (+6)
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Scratch 'Em While  Their Down
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Master Skirmisher
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Tibbit Skirmishers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Dodger (Ex)*: At 1st level you gain a +2 Dodge Bonus to Armor Class while in Kitty Form.  This stacks with all other Dodge bonuses such as the Dodge Feat.  It increases to +4 at level 4, and to +6 at level 8.

*Skirmisher Feats (Ex)*: At 2nd, 5th, 7th, and 10th level the Tibbit Skirmisher gets a Bonus Feat from the following list: Acrobatic Strike, Adaptable Flanker, Alley Cat, Always Underfoot, Clever Wrestling, Close Quarters Fighting, Combat Expertise, Combat Panache, Confound The Big Folk, Cunning Evasion, Defensive Strike, Deadly Defense, Deft Opportunist, Deft Strike, Distracting Attack, Elusive Target, Eyes in the Back of Your Head, Expeditious Dodge, Expert Tactician, Fleet of Foot, Giantbane, Goad, Greater Kiai Shout, Hamstring, Hindering Opportunist, Improved Feint, Improved Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Skirmish, Intimidating Strike, Kiai Shout, Lunging Strike, Melee Evasion, Shadow Striker, Stalwart Defense, Swarmfighting, Telling Blow, Tumbling Feint, Underfoot Combat, Vexing Flanker, Wolf Pack.

*Comin' Thru! (Ex)*: When making a charge attack in Kitty Form you may make a Trip attack against everyone whose space you enter.  If a Trip attack fails you must stop where you are.  You receive the benefits of your Improved Trip  and Always Underfoot Feats for each Trip attempt. You cannot make more than 3 Trip attempts per charge, and only one trip attempt per creature.

*Mine!! (Ex)*: This ability works exactly like Spring Attack except you make a Disarm attempt instead of an attack action. When using Mine!! you also benefit from any feat or ability that improves disarm attempts, such as Improved Disarm. If you succeed at your Disarm attempt, you are now holding the target item in your mouth (or hand if not in Kitty Form).

*Scratch 'Em While Their Down (Ex)*: When you attack a prone character you get a competence bonus to your to hit and damage rolls equal to your Charisma bonus.

*Master SKirmisher (Su)*:  At 10th level the Tibbit Skirmisher masters the art of the scamper.  When he performs an attack while using his Skirmish ability and his opponent is Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, he automatically gets a Trip attempt as a Free Action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  There is no opposed roll and the Trip is automatically successful.



PLAYING A TIBBIT SKIRMISHER 
Design yourself around a specific Feat tree in order to specialize in some area, especially if there are several people in the group playing Skirmishers.   Maybe you make people easier to flank, or easier to hit, or are distracting.  
*Combat*: You are designed to be an annoyance.  You are a tactical fighter who helps set up things for your buddies.  You aren't a frontline tank.  You do your best to avoid getting hit while tripping up your enemies, causing them to be flanked, or sowing confusion.
*Advancement*: Tibbit Skirmishers can specialize in one of several paths depending on what Feats they take.  Try to see what your party will need the most and go for that area of expertise.
*Resources*: The Cat Burglar Guilds of course.  The greatest resource in the world :D

TIBBIT SKIRMISHERS IN THE WORLD 
_"_______ Cats!  Knocked my feet out from under me and ran of with my jewelry! There outta be a law against em!"_ 
 You are the most lovable cat in the world until it's business time.  Then you are the least lovable cat in the world.  But at least you get to have fun.
*Daily Life*: You spend your day patrolling the Guilds bases, or escorting teams who go out on missions. It's your job to make sure things go smoothly when the fur starts to fly.
*Notables*: Current notable Tibbit Skirmishers include The Magnificent Farting Bastard (Tibbbit, CN, Cat Burglar 2/Scout 4/Tibbit SKirmisher 6).  No one exemplifies the ruthlessly mocking nature of this class more than he has, and he stands out above all other Tibbit Skirmishers as the most famous (and most hated) of his kind.  Even Kender are more loved than he.  Known only by his pseudonym, even by his Guild.
*Organizations*: Every Cat Burglar Guild has Tibbit Skirmishers.  Without exception.  One or two of the most dreaded Guilds is composed primarily of members of this prestige class.

NPC Reaction 
 People hate Tibbit Skirmishers.  You trip them up, steal their stuff, and disappear before they can get to you.  No one likes a winner baby.  Especially when they win as hard as you do.

TIBBIT SKIRMISHER IN THE GAME 
 Tibbit Skirmishers are support, and are best used to round out the party if the major roles are already taken.
*Adaptation*: Much like the Cat Burglar class, this is probably a humorous setting only.
*Encounters*: PC's will probably encounter Tibbit Skirmishers if they ever raid a Cat Burglar Guild.  Once the alarm is sounded Skirmishers will delay them till the heavy hitters can get there, and then act as backup when the Sons of Pinky charge to the fore.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: You awaken in the night as a foul stench descends upon you.  You see a small cat perched on your face.  He has apparently broken wind.  He calls you several names best left unprinted and bounds out the open window.  Getting up you stumble about in confusion and find that your armor smells like cat pee.  Eventually finding some decent clothes you run outside but he is gone.  Arriving back at your room you realize so is your money...


The Magnificent Farting Bastard
CN Male Tibbbit Cat Burglar 2/Scout 4/Tibbit Skirmisher 6
*Init* +7 (+11 KF)
*Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Feline, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +4 Dodge, )
*Tiny AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +5 Dex, +4 Dodge, )
*hp* 37 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +11 (+14 KF), *Will* +4  
Battle Fortitude (+1 Fort Saves), Uncanny Dodge, Evasion
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +2 (-4 KF)
*Atk Options* Skirmish (+2d6, +1 AC), Comin' Thru, Mine
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 18
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*Abilities KF* Str6, Dex 16
*SQ* Tibbit's Rule (Big Cat), Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +4, Fast Movement, Trackless Step, Purr
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Trip, Mobility, Mouser, Weapon Finesse, Distracting Attack (B), Improved Initiative(B), Melee Evasion (B)
*Skills* Balance +16, Bluff +17, Climb +10, Hide +16, Jump +11, Listen +11, Move Silently +16, Spot +11, Tumble +16, Use Magic Device +17
*Possessions*



*EPIC TIBBIT SKIRMISHER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Dodger* The Epic Tibbit SKirmisher's Dodge Bonus increases an additional +2 at level 21, and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Tibbit Skirmisher gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


EPIC TIBBITY FEATS 

My Friends Think You Should Leave 
*Prerequisites*: Adaptable Flanker, Vexing Flanker, Master Skirmisher Class Ability
*Benefits*: As a Swift action 3 times per day you may designate a number of allies equal to your Charisma Modifier as long as they are with in 60' of you. Those allies are considered to have the Adaptable Flanker and Vexing Flanker Feats for 3 rounds plus 1 round per point of Charisma Modifier


I Reject Your Embrace Kind Sir
*Prerequisites*: Clever Wrestling, Close-Quarters Fighting, Master SKirmisher Class Ability
*Benefits*: When using the Attack of opportunity you get from your Close-Quarters Fighting Feat, you gain a Circumstance Bonus equal to your Charisma Modifier. You also stop the Grapple even if your opponent has Improved Grapple or Improved Grab. If you critically hit with the Attack of Opportunity you may add your Sneak Attack damage if any to the result


Behold My Objecting Paw
*Prerequisites*: Deadly Defense, Defensive Strike, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: When fighting Defensively or using your Defensive Strike Feat you may add up to +3d6 Sneak Attack damage


HEY YOU!!
*Prerequisites*: Distracting Attack, Goad, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: When using your Goad Feat, your opponent is restricted more in his actions. It can only make melee or ranged attacks against you, cast spells that specifically target you, or move to chase after you. It will ignore anyone else, even if they damage him. If it cannot attack you it must move in position to do so. The bonus from your Distracting Attack Feat becomes +2.


Scamper Time
*Prerequisites*: Cunning Evasion, Improved Diversion, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: When using your Cunning Evasion or Improved Diversion Feats, instead of hiding you become Invisible (as per the spell of the same name). May be used 3 times per day.


BOO!
*Prerequisites*: Greater Kiai Shout, Kiai Shout, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: If you use your Kiai Shout when your opponent is Flat-Footed or Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, he gets no Saving Throw.


Not On My Watch
*Prerequisites*: Hidering Opportunist, Stalwart Defense, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: 3 times per day you may activate this ability for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma Modifier. Any allies within 30' of you gain an Insight Bonus to AC equal to your Charisma modifier


My Bite Actually IS Worse Than My Bark
*Prerequisites*: Intimidating Strike, Lunging Strike, Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: As a Full Round Action you may perform both your Lunging Strike and Intimidating Strike. If you succeed your opponent Cowers for 1d6 rounds, and is Shaken for the rest of the encounter


Your Hastily Thrown Shoe Affects Me Not
*Prerequisites*: Any 2 of the following Feats (Elusive Target, Improved Combat Expertise, Melee Evasion) and the Master SKirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: Choose 1 opponent. For every round that opponent attempts to attacks you and misses you gain a cumulative +1 Insight Bonus to your AC against him. This lasts for the duration of the encounter. 


Don't Make Me Use This
*Prerequisites*: Improved Feint, Tumbling Feint, Master SKirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: When attempting to Feint you may add your BAB to the Bluff check roll. If you Feint successfully, you may add your Tibbit Skirmisher level to any critical confirmation rolls for the rest of the Encounter


Deep Scratching
*Prerequisites*: Deft Strike, Master SKirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: Once you make a successful spot check using Deft Strike, you may ignore your opponents Armor and Natural Armor Bonus to AC for the rest of the encounter, not just the next round. However you must make 1 attack per round as a Standard action to gain this benefit.


Kitteh Not Liek Wallnuts
*Prerequisites*: Any 2 of the following Feats (Confound The Big Folk, Giantbane, Underfoot Combat) and the Master Skirmisher Class Ability.
*Benefits*: Whenever you succeed on making a critical hit against an opponent at least 2 size classes bigger than yourself it must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half your hit dice plus your Charisma Modifier) or be Nauseated for 1d6 rounds.

----------


## Bhu

*TRICKSTER* 

 

_"Of course Ogres are repelled by Ice Cream.  Everyone knows this.  Everyone."_ 

 A trickster is a Cat Burglar who has become inspired by the old "Puss in Boots" fairy tale.  They specialize in outwitting opponents as opposed to outfighting them.  Their purpose is to become powers behind the throne by helping gullible people achieve power and being their only reliable and trusted adviser.

BECOMING A TRICKSTER   
Most Tricksters begin as Cat Burglar/Swashbucklers who drift into this class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Insightful Strike
*Feats*:  Daring Fuzzball, Jibba Jabba, Leadership (must take a cohort)
*Skill Tricks*:  Must have at least 2 skill tricks (see Complete Scoundrel)
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 ranks, Diplomacy 8 ranks, Gather Information 4 ranks, Sense Motive 8 ranks
*Special*:  Must have acquired either a Collar or Bag of Holding and a pair of magical boots, preferably without paying for it.


*Class Skills*
 The Trickster's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Ride (Dex, Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Deceive Item, Quick Kitty
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Bonus Feat
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Bonus Trick
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Fibber
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Bonus Feat
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Bonus Trick
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Wisdom of the Cat
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Bonus Feat
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Bonus Trick
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Master Trickster
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Trickster gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Deceive Item (Ex)*: You may always take 10 on Use magic Item checks, even if threatened or endangered.

*Quick Kitty (Ex)*: Your Trickster and Swashbuckler Levels stack for purposes of determining you Bonus for the Grace and Dodge Bonus Class Features.

*Bonus Feat (Ex)*: At levels 2, 5, and 8 you gain a Bonus Feat you meet the prerequisites for.

*Bonus Trick (Ex)*: At levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain a Bonus Skill Trick that you qualify for.  You do not have to pay skill points for these tricks, and they do not count toward your limit of Skill Tricks known.

*Fibber (Ex)*: You may always Take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, or Disguise Checks.

*Wisdom of the Cat (Ex)*: You may always take 10 on Search, Sense Motive, and Survival Checks.  

*Master Trickster (Su)*:  You have refined a skill to the point of having supernatural abilities with it.  Choose any three skills you have at least 12 ranks in from the following list: Balance, Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, or Tumble.  You may always Take 10 on those three skills, and any Skill Trick that has ranks in one of those skills as a prerequisite may be used freely instead of once per encounter.

PLAYING A TRICKSTER 
 People are gullible at best, and even the most cynical one has a chink in their mental armor you can exploit.  The best way to win a fight is to convince an opponent that you are is friend.  Failing that if you can convince him to kill himself you wont have to make the physical effort to do so.  If you can win fame and fortune by doing so even better.
*Combat*: Tricksters prefer to avoid combat, and rely on their wits and agility if forced into it.  Most will lead their opponent into a trap of some sort rather than slug it out.
*Advancement*: Tricksters prefer to advance some catspaw (i.e. your cohort) that seems gullible and naive.  By using him as a figurehead it throws of the opposition who almost immediately underestimate what he and his 'pet kitty' can do.
*Resources*: Tricksters usually have the wealth they bestow on patrons (i.e. your cohort who foolishly believes himself to be in charge) by helping them increase their social station to draw upon.  Some have financed minor revolutions by putting a goober into power, and making all the hard decisions for him.

TRICKSTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"How much would you charge to kill the pet cat of the Marquis de Carabas?"_ 
 People either love or hate you, and which tendency they pursue is based on whether or not you've somehow screwed them over on your way to the top.  Of course if you have any common sense you'll have done away with all the people you screwed over on your rise to the top, as well as their close relatives who may be revenge minded.  Always remember to think ahead.
*Daily Life*: Your daily activities are based around promoting your "patron", whether thinking up new schemes or taking action on those you've already conceived.
*Notables*: The Master Cat (CN Male Awakened Cat Cat Burglar 1/Swashbuckler5/Trickster 6) is the originator of this particular form of Cat Burglary.  Lucian Montoya (CN Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Swashbuckler 5/Trickster 6) was his first human apprentice.
*Organizations*: The Tricksters tend to be loners, and ex members of Cat Burglar Guilds.  Due to this they have no organization behind them, although some end up heading one.

NPC Reaction 
 The lower classes tend to love you because you spend much time sticking it to the pompous nobility and violent criminals.  The Nobility and violent criminals would like to make you into a hat.

TRICKSTERS IN THE GAME 
 This class might tend to attract showboats.  Make sure they don't take over the campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns, although it could see use in a serious campaign with some rewording of the fluff.
*Encounters*: Tricksters tend to be encountered on errands for their "Master", or at his side giving council.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been asked to track down and bring in the Marquis de Carabas, and his cat.  God alone knows why they keep mentioning the cat but they're very specific.  It's almost as if they're more afraid of the cat than the Marquis.  Not that you can blame them.  Looking at him he doesn't seem to be much.  He even urinated himself at the site of the parties barbarian...


Lucian Montoya
CN Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Swashbuckler 5/Trickster 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Giant, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
Dodge Bonus +2
*hp* 52 (12 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9 (+12 KF), *Will* +8  
Grace +2
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* Insightful Strike (+2), 
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Abilities Tiny* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Kitty Magic (A Cat's Ego, Pwease)
*Feats* Daring Fuzzball, Jibba Jabba, Leadership, Practiced Kitty (Evasion, Uncanny Dodge), Wanderer's Diplomacy, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills*  Balance +5, Bluff +11, Climb +3, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7, Escape Artist +5, Forgery +6, Gather Information +7, Hide +5, Jump +3, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Perform (Insult) +11, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +5, Spot +6, Tumble +5, Use Magic Device +9
*Skill Tricks* Leaping Climber, Up the Hill, Twisted Charge, Wall Jumper
*Possessions* 



*EPIC TRICKSTER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Trick* At level 23 and every 3 levels thereafter you receive a Bonus Skill Trick that you qualify for.  You do not have to pay skill points for these tricks, and they do not count toward your limit of Skill Tricks known.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Trickster gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Lix Lorn

*BLADE OF ARCANE FELINITY*

 

_"Yes, foolish canine. Just come a liiiittle bit closer"_ 

 The Blades of Arcane Felinity, or the Catblades, as those who arent inducted into this arcane and snobbish order call them,  are those who combine a feline form with the magical combat style of the Swordmage.

Their main ability seems to be summoning weapons several times larger than them, and hitting their opponents with them.

BECOMING A BLADE OF ARCANE FELINITY   
Almost all Catblades are Cat Burglars/Swordmages-although some are actually WolfGuard.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities/Race*:  Kitty Form OR feline race (Such as Catfolk, Mows or Cat-Elves), Enhanced Cant +1
*Special*:  Must be inducted into the order in an ancient and hallowed ceremony, involving large, arcane rubber hammers.


*Class Skills*
 The Catblades class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Climb (Str), Craft (Cha),  Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Arcana)(Int), Listen (Wis), Martial Lore (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str) and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +0     +2     +2    Feline Arcanist, Student of Arcane Felinity
2. +2    +0     +3     +3    
3. +3    +1     +3     +3    
4. +4    +1     +4     +4    
5. +5    +1     +4     +4    Enhanced Cant +1
6. +6    +2     +5     +5    Journeyman of Arcane Felinity
7. +7    +2     +5     +5    
8. +8    +2     +6     +6    
9. +9    +3     +6     +6    Enhanced Cant +2  
10.+10    +3     +7     +7  Master of Arcane Felinity
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Catblade gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Feline Arcanist*:  Your Swordmage and Catblade levels stack for the purposes of determining your incantations known and per encounter.

*Student of Arcane Felinity*:  A Catblade may use any canted weapon as if they were medium sized and had opposable thumbs. In actuality, they just glare intently at the weapon as it materialises and it moves as if they wielded it. This means they can hold other items in their hands, or use their abilities even while a cat.

*Enhanced Cant*: As per the Swordmage ability.

*Journeyman of Arcane Felinity*: A Catblade of at least 6th level can create their weapons at more varied sizes.  They may cant weapons appropriately sized for them, a medium creature, or a large creature. This changes damage as per normal; and they never take a penalty due to the canted weapons size.

*Master of Arcane Felinity*: A Catblade of 10th level can create weapons of huge sizes. They may cant weapons at a size suitable for any creature within three size categories of them.

PLAYING A CATBLADE 
 The single most important thing to remember as a Catblade is that you are awesome. You beat people up with swords and hammer made of MAGIC. You should rule this place, youre that awesome! This city is YOURS, foo!
*Combat*: Catblades are at home in combat. The idea is simple: Hit the enemy with very big weapons. 
*Advancement*: Most Catblades return to their studies as a Swordmage; although some take on another prestige class.
*Resources*: The order of Arcane Felinity is willing to help its members to a degree-as long as they can do something awesome.

CATBLADES IN THE WORLD 
_"See, Id love to help. But I am NOT messing with that cat again."_ 
 Catblades tend to be adored by those who see them. Like the Catblades themselves, the people think their abilities rather impressive to behold-or, as theyd put it, awesome.
*Daily Life*: Awake, have breakfast. Look for fight. Win fight. Show off. Have lunch. Attack nobleman for the fun. Beat guards. Steal his money. Have lunch again. Sleep until the morning.
*Notables*: Lisa Awesome is the best known member of this class. Her acts include starting an avalanche to save a village, slaying an orc warlord with an arrow, and destroying a different village that bugged her by making an explosion twice the size of the village. With a sword.
*Organizations*: Almost all Catblades are members of the order of the Blades of Arcane Felinity. These orders tend to be related to, or often part of Cat Burglar guilds.

NPC Reaction 
 Most people with a sense of amusement find your antics hilarious and awesome-until you target them. Your innate awesome is enough that occasionally, your targets are still impressed.

CATBLADES IN THE GAME 
 This class has some infiltrating abilities, but is primarily a combatant.
*Adaptation*: This class could fit in any campaign that a Cat Burglar could, as long as magic exists.
*Encounters*: A Catblade could be a guard for a Cat Burglar guild, or a rogue showoff.

----------


## Bhu

Gimme an idea what one looks like and I'll find you a pic  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Sir Shadow

I dunno, but you have to do something with this <__<

----------


## unosarta

> I dunno, but you have to do something with this <__<
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show


Ironhide kitteh? 

I love the new classes Lix and Bhu.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Oh Lix 

http://rubmint.com/wp-content/plugin...-has-sword.jpg

----------


## Bhu

*VET* 

 

Mow:_"There's a vampire at the church door screaming to be let in so he can gain vengeance.  What the hell have you done now?"_  
Patches:_"You member that crypt we hadda clear out? Well I hadda use the litterbox while we were there, and there was this stone sarcophagus fulla sand..."_
Mow:_"Ohmygod you pooped in the vampire lords coffin!"_
Patches:_"Well it ain't like I did it on purpose!"_

Since many guilds have little religious representation, they needed Healers, and you fit the bill.  Your also a good defense against those pesky undead....

BECOMING A VET   
Levels in cat burglar and any class capable of healing will suffice.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Features*:  Kitty Form, must be able to cast 2nd level spells from the Healing subschool as Divine Magic.
*Feats*:  Jibba Jabba
*Skills*:  Heal 8 Ranks, Sense Motive 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Vets class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nobility and Royalty, and Religion), Perform (Cha), and Sense Motive (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Holy Kitty Aura         +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Divine Feat             +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3                            +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Holy Kitty Aura         +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Divine Feat             +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5                            +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Divine Feat             +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Holy Kitty Aura         +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6                            +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Kitty Wuvs the Lichlord +1 level of existing Divine spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Vets gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Holy Kitty Aura (Su)*: At 1st level you can use your Aura a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier.  Light shines from you in a 10' radius for 3 rounds plus 1 round per point of Charisma modifier.  The Aura has the effects of  Daylight and Protection from Evil spells within its area.

At 4th level the Aura also grants you the effects of a Sanctuary spell (Willpower Save is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier).

At 8th level the Aura also grants you the effects of a Holy Aura spell, but it effects you only.

Caster level for these effects is equal to your Effective Character Level.

*Divine Feats*: A 2nd, 5th, and 7th level you may choose a Bonus Feat from this list: Augment Healing, Consecrate Spell, Daunting Presence, Divine Accuracy, Divine Metamagic, Divine Spellpower, Domain Focus, Empower Turning, Enduring Life, Extra Domain, Font of Life, Force of Personality, Heighten Turning, Imbued Healing, Intuitive Attack, Iron Will, Lasting Life, Mitigate Suffering, Quicken Turning, Sacred Boost, Sacred Healing, Sacred Vengeance, Sacred Vitality, Spell Focus (Good), Spiritual Counter,  Spontaneous Healer, Spurn Deaths Touch, Touch of Healing, True Believer, Unnatural Will, or any Aura or Halo Feat.

*Kitty Wuvs the Lichlord (Su)*: Once per week you can make a touch attack against an undead creature, who then gets a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half your hit dice plus your Charisma modifier) if you succeed.  If he succeeds he takes 1 point of positive energy damage per hit die you have.  If he fails  he is now alive again in a manner similar to a Resurrection spell, except damage that you have done to him in previous rounds is still there.  He is also stunned for 1d6 rounds. Intelligent undead really hate this.  Most mindless undead just end up being confused naked guys. On the odd chance you cast the spell on an Undead that has no discernable form (i.e. may never have been alive or you aren't sure what it is), it becomes a living member of any race that has no Level Adjustment, with levels in Commoner equal to it's current Hit Dice. Otherwise it's up to the poor battered DM to determine who this goob was in a former life and write up his character sheet (but hey he might just get some ideas for plot hooks from this).

PLAYING A VET 
YOU ARE HOLY KITTY!!!!!! Play it up for all your worth.  You're either the Guilds personal physician, or you've gone rogue perhaps and bill yourself as the magical healing kitty...
*Combat*: Unless there are undead around, your better off staying out of fights and relying on your Holy Kitty Aura.  After all you're a Holy kitty.  You aren't supposed to encourage fighting.  Peace among all sentient beings and all that other crap.
*Advancement*: You are the traditional healer/buffer type.  However you can probably use your powers to gain vast political power if you put your mind to it...
*Resources*: You can call on the Cat Burglars Guild of course, other Vets especially.  And to some extent you can also count on other churches, and people you have helped.

VETS IN THE WORLD 
_"Fluffy laid her paw upon me and my gout disappeared! Hallelujah!!"_ 
You do quite well for yourself.  Everyone likes the healer.  Especially cuddly, fluffy ones.  After all you take care of their kids when they get sick.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent addressing peoples health issues.  Sometimes you get to go on adventures and give the Undead huggies though..
*Notables*: Dark Foofies (CE Male Human Cleric 3/Cat Burglar 3/Vet 6) runs a local criminal organizations disguised as a charitable enterprise.  Sheba (CG Female Human Healer 3/Cat Burglar 3/Vet 6) is a well known local figure who provides healing for the sick and poor, as well as assistance with the naughty zombies who sometimes show up.
*Organizations*: The Paws of Sister Francine is an organization of Vets dedicated to helping the poor.  They give free healing and ask for food donations.  It's hard to resist the big brown eye look...

NPC Reaction 
Most NPC's love vets.  Some would elect them Pope if they could.

VETS IN THE GAME 
Vets won't likely steal Clerics thunder as religious figures, but they might win some popularity contests and get some political clout.
*Adaptation*: This one is definitely for the silly campaign....
*Encounters*: PC's will likely encounter Vets after being hurt, or if they invade a Guild and do some damage.  They may also encounter them aiding the poor.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's limp into town wounded, when they notice a small crowd.  A small cat is healing the local townsfolk of their afflictions.  Her owners agree to help the PC's, but would like to ask them a teeensy favor that in no possible way may end up in their death or dismemberment.  Really, they swear.

Sheba
CG Human Healer 3/Cat Burglar 3/Vet 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, +3 Sacred, )
*AC Tiny* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +3 Sacred, )
*hp* 45 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5 (+8 KF), *Will* +11  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Per Day* 0: 6 (DC 13)
1st: 7 (DC 14)
2nd: 6 (DC 15)
3rd: 6 (DC 16)
4th: 4 (DC 17)
5th: 3 (DC 18)
Caster Level 9
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Healing Hands, Cleanse Paralysis, Feline Empathy, Purr, Burglaring (Evasion), Kitty Magic (Missed Me!), Enhanced Kitty Form (Angel Kitty), Holy Kitty Aura (DC 19)
*Feats* Augment Healing, Celestial Heritage, Combat Casting, Jibba Jabba, Spell Focus (Good), Touch of Healing, Healing Ray (B), Improved Healing Ray (B), Skill Focus (Heal)(B) 
*Skills* Bluff +11, Concentration +8, Diplomacy +10, Heal +11, Hide +8, Knowledge (Local, Religion) +8, Listen +10, Move Silently +8, Sense Motive +11, Spellcraft +8, Spot +10
*Possessions* 


Aura Feats 

Aura Feats are only available as Divine Bonus Feats from this Prestige Class.

Strong Aura
"I'm the 60 minute man baby!"
*Prerequisites*: Holy Kitty Aura
*Benefits*: Your Holy Kitty Aura lasts 4 rounds longer than normal. You may take this Feat multiple times.  It's effects stack.


Aura of Plenty
"You're wondering if I lit you guys up 3 times or 4?  Well...do ya feel lucky?"
*Prerequisites*: Holy Kitty Aura
*Benefits*: You may use your Holy Kitty Aura 3 more times per day.  You may take this Feat multiple times.  It's effects stack.


Fiery Aura
"I'm on Fire!"
*Prerequisites*: Any 2 Holy Kitty Aura Feats
*Benefits*: Your Holy Kitty Aura now also gives you the Benefits of a Fire Shield.


Holay Trap
"Heheheheheheh!"
*Prerequisites*: Any 2 Holy Kitty Aura Feats
*Benefits*: You may use 1 daily use of your Holy Kitty Aura to "trap" a square for 1 hour per point of Charisma Modifier.  If an undead steps on that square within this time it is blasted with a Cure Critical Wounds spell.


FLASH!
"Lookit me! I'm a lightbulb!."
*Prerequisites*: Any 2 Holy Kitty Aura Feats
*Benefits*: You may use 1 daily use of your Holy Kitty Aura to emit a pulse of light.  All intelligent undead within 30' must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Feebleminded as per the spell.  

Halo Feats 

Halo Feats are only available as Divine Bonus Feats from this Prestige Class.

Healing Ray
You can zap allies.  In a good way of course
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Form and Healing Hands Class Abilities
*Benefits*: When casting spells from the Healing subschool of 3rd level or lower they may now be cast as a Ranged Touch Attack (a ray).  If you can hit your target, it gets healed (or it gets a surprise if it's undead).  Range is 25 feet.


Improved Healing Ray
"Watch me hit the Death Knight right in his eyeball."
*Prerequisites*: Healing Ray
*Benefits*: You may now cast Healing spells of 6th level or lower as a Ray. Range increases to 50 ft.


Healing Cannon
"A gold piece says you can't put down the Lich from here."
*Prerequisites*: Improved Healing Ray
*Benefits*: Your Healing Ray is now a 50 foot Line.


Holy Paw of Smiting
"BAD!"
*Prerequisites*: Energy Resistance and Kitty Form as Class Features
*Benefits*: A number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier, you may add your Charisma Bonus to an attack and damage roll (you must declare you are using this ability before rolling the dice). 


Improved Paw of Smiting
" I SAID BAD!!"
*Prerequisites*: Holy Paw of Smiting
*Benefits*: When using your Holy Paw of Smiting, your Critical Threat Range is increased by an amount equal to your Charisma modifier.  For example you have a Cha of 18 (Cha Modifier +4) and normally critical on a 20.  You now threaten a critical on a 16-20.  This does not stack with other effects that increase critical threat range.


Paw of Heathen Whoopin'
"AND STAY DOWN!"
*Prerequisites*: Improved Paw of Smiting
*Benefits*: Your Paw of Smiting attacks now ignore Damage Reduction.


Holay Water
"I bless this water in the name of my foreign heathen Gawd."
*Prerequisites*: Element Focus (Water) and Kitty Form as Class Abilities.
*Benefits*: A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may bless a vial of water and convert it into a potion of Cure Light Wounds.  If thrown on an undead it damages them as per the spell (their Save DC is +2).


Improved Holay Water
"I bless this water in the name of several of my foreign heathen Gawds."
*Prerequisites*: Holay Water
*Benefits*: Your holy water is now the equivalent of a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds. Save DC when used against Undead is +4.


Holay Fountain
"I summon this fountain in the name of my foreign heathen Gawd."
*Prerequisites*: Improved Holay Water
*Benefits*: 3 times per day you can cause holy water to erupt from the ground in a 10 foot radius.  Anything in this area gets the equivalent of a Cure Serious Wounds spell.  Especially the Undead. Heheheheheh.


Summon the Snuggly Spirits
"Say hello to mah lil' friends!"
*Prerequisites*: Detect Spirits and Kitty Form as a Class Ability.
*Benefits*: You may call upon the spirits to aid you when casting any spell from the Healing subschool a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier.  You must announce this before casting the Healing spell, and you are considered to be +2 caster levels for that spell and it heals +1 point per die.


Summon the Not So Snuggly Spirits
"Say hello to mah not so lil' friends!"
*Prerequisites*: Summon the Snuggly Spirits
*Benefits*: You may call upon the spirits to aid you when casting any spell from the Evocation school a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier. You must announce this before casting the Evocation spell, and you are considered to be +2 caster levels for that spell and it does one extra point of damage per die.

Summon the Twitchy Moose Spirit
"Say hi to Bob scum!"
*Prerequisites*: Summon the Not So Snuggly Spirits
*Benefits*: You may call upon the spirits to aid you when casting any spell from the Summoning subschool a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier.  You must announce this before casting the Summoning spell.  Your summoned creature has the Anarchic Template from the Planar Handbook.


Halo of Light
"Ding!"
*Prerequisites*: Turn/Rebuke Undead and Kitty Form as a Class Ability.
*Benefits*: You may use one of your Turn/Rebuke Undead attempts to conjure a Halo around your head.  It lasts until you are struck in melee by an opponent who immediately takes the effects of a Searing Light spell.  This is a Supernatural Ability.


Halo of Power
"HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM."
*Prerequisites*: Halo of Light
*Benefits*: You may use two of your Turn/Rebuke Undead attempts to conjure a Halo around your head.  It lasts for 3 rounds plus 1 round per point of Charisma Modifier.  For it's duration you are considered to be under the effects of a Divine Power spell.  This is a Supernatural Ability.


Halo of Fiery Burnination
"MWUHAHAHA!"
*Prerequisites*: Halo of Power
*Benefits*: You may give up two of your daily uses of Turn/Rebuke Undead to create a fiery halo above your head.  The first opponent to attack you in melee is struck with an Empowered Flame Strike centered on you (you take no ill effects from this).


Friend of the Aminals
"The Birds like me."
*Prerequisites*: Nature Sense and Kitty Form as a Class Ability.
*Benefits*: You may speak to animals Small Size Class or smaller at will, and their initial reaction is always friendly unless you attack.  They will do their best to help or defend you if you are attacked.


Friend to Usefully Big Aminals
"The Elk like me."
*Prerequisites*: Friend to Aminals
*Benefits*: Your Friend of the Aminals Feat now works with large or smaller animals, and you gain a +2 Bonus on Diplomacy checks against animals.


Friend to the Big Hairy Aminals
"This is my elephant companion Bork the Mad."
*Prerequisites*: Friend to Usefully Big Aminals
*Benefits*: Your Friend of the Aminals Feat now works with all animals, and you gain a +4 Bonus on Diplomacy checks against animals.


I Know What You Did Last Summer
"Do I need to say it out loud?"
*Prerequisites*: Dark Knowledge and Kitty Form as a Class Ability.
*Benefits*: You may now use your Dark Knowledge ability on Humanoids and Monstrous Humanoids (requires a Knowledge: Local check).


I Saw You With The Mayor Last Night
"You know he's married right?"
*Prerequisites*: I Know What You Did Last Summer
*Benefits*: When making a successful Knowledge Check with your Dark Knowledge ability you spill (or create plausible) juicy gossip about an opponent.  If you make the Knowledge check by 10 or more the opponent is Shaken for the encounter.  If you make the Knowledge Check by 20 or more he is Shaken for 24 hours.


Can You Go 2 Days Without Committing an Act of Immorality?
"You got issues lady."
*Prerequisites*: I Saw You With The Mayor Last Night
*Benefits*: You may always take 10 on a Dark Knowledge check when dealing with someone or something you know well (i.e. they live in the same village as you).



*EPIC VET* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells*: Your caster Level continues to increase with Level, but you do not learn new spells or gain more spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Vet gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Thanks. :)
Vet is funny. XD

----------


## Bhu

*WATCHCAT* 

 

_"Sleep? Whoneedssleepihavecoffeehahahahahahaha!"_  

You protect the Guild or whoever you are assigned to guard by keeping watch and sounding the alarm.  You also get to scare the dog poop out of people.

BECOMING A WATCHCAT   
6 levels of Cat Burglar will do you, but you can also multiclass out into Ninja, Rogue, or Scout.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*: Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Watchcat), Kitty Magic (Hep Meeee!)
*Skills*:  Listen 8 Ranks, Sense Motive 8 Ranks, Spot 8 Ranks
*Feats*:  Peekaboo


*Class Skills*
 The Watchcats class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), and Spot (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Improved Watchcat Form
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Yowl (100'), Sleep Optional (+4)
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Occupational Specialty
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Improved Watchcat Form
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Yowl (500'), Sleep Optional (+6)
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Occupational Specialty
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Improved Watchcat Form
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Yowl (1 Mile), Sleep Optional (Immunity)
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Occupational Specialty
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    I SEE ALL
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Watchcats gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Improved Watchcat Form (Ex)*: At 1st Level while in Watchcat Form, your Dark Vision is now 90'

At 4th level you may see in Darkness, magical or otherwise, as though it were daylight.

At 7th level the spell True Seeing is permanently in effect on your person (this is a Supernatural Ability).

*Yowl (Su)*:You may let out a screech for help as a Standard Action.  Anyone in range with levels in Cat Burglar immediately knows your exact location and will hurry there if they can. Range at 2nd level is 100'.  This increases to 500' at 5th level, and 1 Mile at 8th level.  This effect is mental as well as verbal, so even deaf Cat Burglars respond.

*Occupational Specialty (Ex)*: At levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain an ability based on your occupational specialty.  You may choose from Bouncer, Security, or Voyeur.  You gain a spell at each level that you cast as a Supernatural ability 3/day.

Bouncer: Level 3: Fear, Level 6: Imperious Glare, Level 9: Evil Glare

Security: Level 3: Summon Feline IV, Level 6: Summon Feline VI, Level 9: Summon Feline VII

Voyeur: Level 3: Scrying, Level 6: Interplanar Telepathic Bond, Level 9: Greater Scrying

*Sleep Optional (Ex)*: At 2nd level you gain +4 on Saving Throws against all sleep effects, and only require 4 hours of sleep a night.

At 5th level the bonus increases to +6, and you only need 2 hours of sleep a night.

At 8th level you are immune to sleep effects, and do not require sleep.

*I SEE ALL (Su)*: You are now immune to flanking and Blindness.  You do not take penalties to Spot/Search checks due to murky water, bright light, fog, etc.  You also gain a +4 Bonus on all Saving Throws against Gaze Attacks.  It's like you have little kitty mirror shades.

PLAYING A WATCHCAT 
You are designed more than anything to be an early warning system and help summoner.  You also scare off the beggars and local street life.
*Combat*: Unless you have the Hep Meee!! Feats to summon help, stay out of the way once the fighting starts.  You aren't really made for it.  Your the guy who calls people to do the fighting, not a participant.
*Advancement*: Watchcats tend to either be watchers, summoners, or scarers.  Sometimes they will try to branch out, but usually they specialize.
*Resources*: In a way you are a resource.  You are the trusted early warning system of the Cat Burglar Guilds, and they make sure to pamper you.

WATCHCATS IN THE WORLD 
Ralph:_"Look at 'im! Evry day they sat there starin'! Starin inta mah soul! Why do they keep starin'!"_ 
Ed:_ "Uh..well you are naked urinating in the street while swinging a dead pigeon..."_
Ralph:_ "Well yeah, but everyone does that don't they?"_
Your interaction with the world usually consists of "Halt, who goes there?"
Ed:_ "Lemme think before I answer that."_
*Daily Life*: You get up, make coffee, go to work, drink more coffee, at some point you may actually sleep.  Then it's more coffee....
*Notables*: Hellen Stovebottom (N Female Dwarf Cat Burglar 6/Watchcat 6 is a squad leader of the Watchcats in her local Guild.  Yuri Naps-On-Roofs (CN Human Female Ninja 3/Cat Burglar 3/Watchcat 3) doubles as a saboteur sometimes in her Guild.
*Organizations*: The Watchcats are almost a Guild unto themselves, and your fellow Watchcats may help you even against other Guild members if it came down to it.
NPC Reaction 
You scare the crap out of most NPC's.  Nothing says 'stay away' like a building with a dozen silently staring cats outside...

WATCHCATS IN THE GAME 
This class will make Guilds pretty darn hard to ambush so be careful about using it.
*Adaptation*: Again, this one might fit into something other than a silly campaign with a little  modification.
*Encounters*: Most PC's will encounter you as someones personal bodyguard, or as the watch at the local Cat Burglar Guild.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: You spend the day preparing to enter a local house believed to be run by a Thieve's Guild.  All is well until Bob tries to sneak into the yard and one of the housecats lets out a howl of the damned that freezes you down to your soul and will be remembered in your nightmares for all eternity.  Or at least that's the excuse you'll give for pooping yourself on the raid anyway...



Hellen Stovebottom
N Female Dwarf Cat Burglar 6/Watchcat 6
*Init* +1 (+BC Small, +4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +12, Spot +12, See in Darkness
*Languages* Dwarf, Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Dex, )
*AC BC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+1 Size, +3 Dex, )
*AC KF* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
+4 Dodge Bonus against Giants
*hp* 66 hp (12 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +11 (+13 KF, +14 BC), *Will* +10  
+2 Racial Bonus on Saves against poisons, spells, and spell like abilities
Sleep Optional +6
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +8 (+2 KF, -3 KF)
*Atk Options* +1 to hit Orcs and Goblinoids
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Abilities BC* Str 6, Dex 16
*Abilities KF* Str 4, Dex 18
*SQ* Stonecunning, Stability, Feline Empathy, Purr, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +1, Kitty Magic (Hep Meeee!, Hissing Fury), Burglaring (Evasion, Improved Evasion), Scamper Bonus,  Yowl (500'), Watcher (See In Darkness), Occupational Specialty (Scrying 3/day, Interplanar Telepathic Bond 3/day)
*Feats* Double Mocha Latte, Espresso, Java, Jibba Jabba, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Balance +5, Bluff +9, Climb +4, Gather Information +9, Hide +9, Intimidate +9, Jump +5, Knowledge (Local) +8, Listen +12, Move Silently +9, Sense Motive +12, Spot +12, Use Magic Device +9
*Possessions* 


KITTY FEATS

Java
_"Ilikecoffeecoffeisgoodyupyupyup."_
*Prerequisites:* Watcher class ability
*Benefit:* Once per day you may drink one cup of coffee or other stimulant (or eat the equivalent in coffee beans) and it converts to a Potion of Haste inside you. This is a Supernatural ability.

Double Mocha Latte
_"Javajavjavajavajavajava!"_
*Prerequisites:* Java
*Benefit:* You may know use your Java Feat twice per day.  In addition while hasted your base movement is increased +20 feet. This is a Supernatural ability.

Espresso
_"WAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGG!"_
*Prerequisites:* Double Mocha Latte
*Benefit:* You may now use your Java Feat 3 times per day.  In addition while Hasted all attacks have a 20% chance to miss you.

Turkish Grog
_"Is...is my heart still beating properly?"_
*Prerequisites:* Espresso
*Benefit:* You may use all 3 uses of your Java Feat as a Full Round Action to attack one opponent who must make a Reflex Save (DC is 10 plus half your Hit Dice plus Dexterity Modifier) or take 15d6 damage.  A successful Save halves the damage, this is a Supernatural Ability.

Peekaboo
_"Thought I was nappin' dintcha?"_
*Prerequisites:* Kitty Form, Spot 4 Ranks
*Benefit:* Your eyelids are transparent to your own vision , and you may see even with your eyes closed, allowing you to be watching while pretending to sleep. You also gain a +2 Enhancement Bonus to Spot Checks. this is a supernatural ability.



*EPIC WATCHAT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Occupational Specialty*: The Epic Watchcat's can use their Supernatural Abilities one additional time per day at Level 23, and one more time per day every three levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Watchcat gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

I'm out of a job again.  I'll be posting sporadically till I get another one, but I'll need something to take my mind off the depression so worry not.  I'll make sure to keep up with this thread if nothing else.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Awww, :( (Cuddles) I have a class being designed to add to this thread, so hopefully I'll get on with it soon. :)

Edit: It's maybe half done, but I'm stopping for a bit to play RA3. XD

----------


## Lix Lorn

Wolfguard
_Woof._
The Wolfguards origins lie several years after the creation of the cat burglars. A mercenary outfit calling themselves the Wolfguard were repeatedly failing to protect their employers valuable possessions. Constant failure was destroying their reputation, and one went to a real extreme-he had an arcanist turn him into an expensive looking statue, and hide in a bank vault.

He got stolen by what appeared to be a cat. When the spell wore off, he cut a small swathe of carnage through the cat burglars guild, and told the secret to his own guild. They met to decide on the route of action, and one rather slow soldier suggested they turn into dogs.
A brief silence followed, and then they searched for a powerful group of wizards to aid them, giving them similar powers to the cat burglars-the ability to take on several canine forms, with some other magical abilities to support them.

 MAKING A WOLFGUARD
A Wolfguard is similar in some ways to a Cat Burglar. He can infiltrate households, appearing as a mere animal, but he is far more a combatant than the Burglar. Feats that give you enhanced combat abilities are good-consider Improved Natural Attack.
*Abilities*: Strength and Wisdom are the most important abilities for the Wolfguard.
*Races*: Humans are the most common race of Wolfguard, although, ironically, some Awakened Cats have been known to take this path, just to give the Burglars a bit more punch.
*Alignment*: With their origins as mercenaries, the Wolfguard tend towards neutrality on the good/evil axis, but they tend towards either law or chaos on the law/chaos axis.
*Starting Gold*:  As Fighter
*Starting Age*: As Fighter

*Class Skills* The Wolfguards class skills (And the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skill Points at 1st Level*:  4+int (Multiply by four)
*Skill Points at each Level*:  4+int

*Hit Die*: d8

*Wolfguard*
*Level*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*Special*

1st
+1
+2
+2
+0
Hound Form

2nd
+2
+3
+3
+0
Senses of the Wolf

3rd
+3
+3
+3
+1
Naptime Watch

4th
+4
+4
+4
+1
Assumption (Weapons)

5th
+5
+4
+4
+1
Favoured Enemy (+2)

6th
+6/+1
+5
+5
+2
Relentless Fangs, Wolf Form

7th
+7/+2
+5
+5
+2
Assumption (Armour)

8th
+8/+3
+6
+6
+2
Trip

9th
+9/+4
+6
+6
+3
 Favoured Enemy (+4)

10th
+10/+5
+7
+7
+3
Great Wolf Form

11th
+11/+6/+1
+7
+7
+3
Preyform

12th
+12/+7/+2
+8
+8
+4
Rending Jaws

13th
+13/+8/+3
+8
+8
+4
 Favoured Enemy (+6)

14th
+14/+9/+4
+9
+9
+4
Hybrid Form

15th
+15/+10/+5
+9
+9
+5
All-Seeing Guardian

16th
+16/+11/+6/+1
+10
+10
+5
Wolf Fang

17th
+17/+12/+7/+2
+10
+10
+5
 Favoured Enemy (+8)

18th
+18/+13/+8/+3
+11
+11
+6
Alpha Wolf Form

19th
+19/+14/+9/+4
+11
+11
+6
Howl

20th
+20/+15/+10/+5
+12
+12
+6
Terra Wolf



*Weapon and Armour Proficiencies*: A Wolfguard is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, any natural weapons they can gain, and all armour, but no shields.

*Hound Form (Su)*: At will, a Wolfguard can assume the form of a dog as a standard action. In this form, they are a small sized animal with a primary bite attack dealing 1d4 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following modifiers to their ability scores: +2 Dex. They retain all other racial ability score modifiers, and all racial abilities that do not rely on something they no longer have. (Apply common sense: Spell like abilities are retained, constrict is not.) They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it. They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +1 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Any items in their possession meld into their new form, unless they could be worn in the new form. (Necklaces and other wondrous items tend to change into fitting forms, such as collars). Items that can be worn, including those that change slightly to fit, including most rings and wondrous items, continue to function.

This ability counts as Kitty Form for the purposes of prerequisites, but be warned! Major flavour reworkings could and likely will be necessary.

*Senses of the Wolf (Ex)*: A Wolfguard of at least 2nd level gains Scent, low light vision, and the Track feat in any form.

*Naptime Watch (Sp)*: A Wolfguard of 3rd level can cast Alarm as a spell like ability at will. They may only use this ability to target their own location, and always use the mental version. However, its range is equal to your sight radius. Most commonly, Wolfguard use this to take a nap while still keeping guard.
This spell is always obvious in some way, often taking the form of a glowing eye above the wolfguard's head.

*Assumption (Weapons) (Su)*: A Wolfguard of 4th level or higher takes on some of the abilities of their weapons with their attacks. When using their Hound, Wolf, Great Wolf or Alpha Wolf Form abilities, their weapons meld into them as normal. However, their bite attack uses the damage, crit range, and crit multiplier of the weapon, unless they would normally be better. In addition, it gains the properties of any special material one weapon they held possessed, as well as any magical enhancements.
(For example, a 4th level Wolfguard with a +1 Keen greatsword now has a bite attack at +1 to hit, dealing 2d6+1+Str damage, with a 17-20 crit range.)

*Favoured Enemy*: At 5th level, a Wolfguard gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against felines. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against felines. They also gain these benefit against any creature which has used magic or any other ability to shapechange into a feline form in the last 24 hours.
At 9th level and every fourth level after, these bonuses increase by two.

*Relentless Fangs*: A wolfguard of 6th level, whenever in a form with a natural bite attack, may make iterative bite attacks, as long as their base attack bonus is high enough.

*Wolf Form (Su)* At 6th level, a Wolfguard can take on the form of a wolf as a standard action at will. At this point, they can use their Hound form ability as a move action.
In Wolf form, they are a medium sized animal with a primary bite attack dealing 1d6 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following racial modifiers to their ability scores: +2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con. They retain all other racial ability score modifiers, and all racial abilities that do not rely on something they no longer have. (Apply common sense: Spell like abilities are retained, constrict is not.) They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it. They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +2 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Any items in their possession meld into their new form, unless they could be worn in the new form. (Necklaces and other wondrous items tend to change into fitting forms, such as collars). Items that can be worn, including those that change slightly to fit, including most rings and wondrous items, continue to function.

*Assumption (Armour) (Su)*: A Wolfguard of at least 7th level can retain defensive abilities when  using their abilities. When using their Hound, Wolf, Great Wolf or Alpha Wolf Form abilities, their armour melds into them as normal, but continues to function regardless. Their armour bonus, arcane spell failure, max dex bonus, armour check penalty and maximum speed is the same as it would be if they were wearing the armour normally.
This ability does not apply to shields.

*Trip (Ex)*: A Wolfguard of at least 8th level can, whenever he successfully strikes an opponent with a bite attack, attempt to trip his opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the trip attack fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the Wolfguard.

*Great Wolf Form (Su)* At 10th level, a Wolfguard may take the form of a Great, or Dire Wolf. In addition, they may take Wolf form as a move action, or Hound form as a free action.

In Great Wolf form, they are a large sized animal with a primary bite attack dealing 1d8 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following racial modifiers to their ability scores: +4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con. They retain all other racial ability score modifiers, and all racial abilities that do not rely on something they no longer have. (Apply common sense: Spell like abilities are retained, constrict is not.) They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it. They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +3 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Any items in their possession meld into their new form, unless they could be worn in the new form. (Necklaces and other wondrous items tend to change into fitting forms, such as collars). Items that can be worn, including those that change slightly to fit, including most rings and wondrous items, continue to function.

*Preyform (Sp)*: A number of times per day equal to their Wis modifier, a Wolfguard of at least 11th level may cast Baleful Polymorph on one target creature within 25 feet. However, the spells duration is the Wolfguards Wis modifier in hours. The creature the target is polymorphed into is always a housecat. The save DC for this ability is equal to 10+1/2 class level +Wis mod.

*Rending Jaws (Ex)*: A 12th level, a Wolfguard can cause horrible damage with their teeth. Whenever they successfully deal damage with a Bite attack, they also deal a point of constitution damage.  

*Hybrid Form (Su)*: At 14th level, a Wolfguard may take the form of a strange Wolf-Human hybrid. In addition, they may take Great Wolf form as a move action, or Wolf or Hound form as a free action.

In Hybrid form, they are a large sized humanoid with a primary bite attack dealing 1d8 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following racial modifiers to their ability scores: +4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, but retain their normal ability scores and all racial abilities as normal. They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it. They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +3 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Unlike other forms, this form has a humanoid body shape, including opposable thumbs, and thus uses weapons, armour and other magic items as normal.

*All Seeing Guardian (Sp)*: A Wolfguard of at least 15th level can cast True Seeing at will, on themselves only.

*Wolf Fang (Ex)*: A Wolfguard of at least 16th level is a terrifying opponent. Their fangs cause terrifying damage-when using a bite attack, their critical multiplier is always at least x3, and their critical threat range is never lower than 19-20.

*Alpha Wolf Form (Su)*: At 18th level, a Wolfguard may take the form of a Wolf of terrifying size. In addition, they may take Hybrid form as a move action, or Great Wolf, Wolf or Hound form as a free action.

In Alpha Wolf form, they are a huge sized animal with a primary bite attack dealing 2d6 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following racial modifiers to their ability scores: +8 Str, +2 Dex, +6 Con. They retain all other racial ability score modifiers, and all racial abilities that do not rely on something they no longer have. (Apply common sense: Spell like abilities are retained, constrict is not.) They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it. They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +4 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Any items in their possession meld into their new form, unless they could be worn in the new form. (Necklaces and other wondrous items tend to change into fitting forms, such as collars). Items that can be worn, including those that change slightly to fit, including most rings and wondrous items, continue to function.

*Howl (Su)* A Wolfguard of 19th level can, as a Full Round action, produce a howl of such power and chilling energy that it harms and terrifies all that hear it. All beings within a 60ft cone take 10d6 points of sonic damage, as well as being stunned for 1 round. They may negate the stunning and halve the damage with a fortitude save. In addition, they must make a will save or be panicked for a number of rounds equal to the Wolfguards Wisdom modifier.

All beings within one mile must pass a will save or become shaken for a number of rounds equal to the Wolfguards Charisma modifier.

This ability may be used a number of times per day equal to the Wolfguards Wisdom modifier. The save DCs for this ability are equal to 10+1/2 class level+wisdom modifier.

*Terra Wolf (Su)* One per day, a 20th level Wolfguard can take the form of a wolf of tremendous size. In addition, they may use any other hound or wolf form they possess as a free action.

In the Terra Wolf Form, they are a colossal sized animal with a primary bite attack dealing 3d6 plus their strength modifier damage. They apply the following racial modifiers to their ability scores: +10 Str, +2 Dex, +10 Con. They retain all other racial ability score modifiers, and all racial abilities that do not rely on something they no longer have. (Apply common sense: Spell like abilities are retained, constrict is not.) They may always choose to suppress any templates they possess that they desire for this time, losing all traits from it.  They gain a +2 to spot and listen checks made in this form, and a +8 natural armour bonus.
They retain all powers of speech, and can talk to canines as if under the effects of Speak With Animals.

Any items in their possession meld into their new form, unless they could be worn in the new form. (Necklaces and other wondrous items tend to change into fitting forms, such as collars). Items that can be worn, including those that change slightly to fit, including most rings and wondrous items, continue to function.

 PLAYING A WOLFGUARD
You are a guardian, a defender, and a warrior. Sure, sometimes you want to curl up by the fire, but mostly you are raring to fight. You are the guard dog of unusual size outside that household, the softly growling wolf at the side of the supreme hunter, and the loyal hound that guards the camp.
*Religion*: Deities of order, honour or of combat are popular.
*Other Classes*: Rangers and druids often get on well with Wolfguards, who have even been known to act as animal companions.
*Combat*: Rely on high stats and powerful abilities. At higher levels, armour subsumes into your form, allowing you the protection you need to fight at full power.
*Advancement*: Barbarian is a common multiclass choice, as is Paladin. Bards are also common-if you ever meet a singing wolf, it was probably a Wolfguard/Bard.

 WOLFGUARD IN THE WORLD
_Next time I see that mongrel I will tear his sorry tail out._ ~Pinky, infamous Cat Burglar
Few people know of the existence of Wolfguard, although those who have heard of them generally applaud their reliability and power, although their chaotic streak when not at work is less helpful. 
*Daily Life*: Some Wolfguard have a vigorous training regimen they perform every morning. Others lie in front of the fire until noon, but all of them make a point to chase any cat they see.
*Notables*: Ragnar, one of the founding members of the Wolfguard, was the mortal enemy of Pinky-or so Ragnar liked to claim.
On the other end of the spectrum, Billy, an unassumingly named Cat Burglar, stole the secrets of the Wolfguard, becoming a being of consummate stealth and might that was hated wholeheartedly by the creators of the art, and hailed as a hero by other Cat Burglars.
*Organisations*: Almost all Wolfguard belong to the organisation of the same name, with most of the remainder being traitors who work for the Cat Burglar guilds.

 NPC Reaction
Wolfguard are sometimes mistaken for Werewolves, which has got them chased out of more than one small village. On the other hand, those in the know tend to consider them somewhere between heroic mercenaries and sellouts who aid the rich in staying it.

 WOLFGUARD IN THE GAME
Wolfguard render the standard fighter likely useless, but many classes do. They have decent combat abilities, and some tracking prowess.
*Adaption*: The Wolfguard could be a druidic group, an elite royal guard, or many other different origins.
*Encounters*:  Maybe the PCs try to infiltrate a compound guarded by a Wolfguard, or they could be aided by one when attacking a Cat Burglar guild.

 FEATS
*Spoiler*
Show

*Adorable Hound*
*Prerequisites*: About to or have taken at least one level of Wolfguard.
*Benefit*: Your class abilities usually based on Wisdom are based on Charisma instead.
*Normal*: You're less cuddly and more wise.

*Smart Dog*
*Prerequisites*: About to or have taken at least one level of Wolfguard.
*Benefit*: Your class abilities usually based on Wisdom are based on Intelligence instead.
*Normal*: You're not clever so much as wily.

----------


## Bhu

Holy crap Lix you went all out for this one!

Watchcat is fully revised, in addition to peeking at Lix's new class you may wanna look at it too cause I added some stuff to regular and Epic Levels.

This next class was originally an Epic PrC, but many people said it should be a regular PrC, and the Nekomata the Epic, so I'm gonna give that a shot:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakeneko

*BAKENEKO* 

 

_"He who plays with a cat must bear its scratches."_ 

 Bakeneko are awakened Cats who develop a taste for magic power.  Unfortunately they also have a taste for mayhem, and they tend to give cats a bad name wherever they end up.  This has cause many Cat Burglar Guilds to kick them out.

BECOMING A BAKENEKO   
Most Bakeneko are Awakened Cats who start as Cat Burglars and become Sorcerers.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Awakened Cat or Mows
*Class Abilities*:  Humanoid Form
*Spells*:  Must be able to cast 2nd level Arcane Spells without preparation
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcane) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Eschew Materials, Silent Spell, Still Spell
*Alignment*: Can't be Good or Lawful

*Class Skills*
 The Bakeneko's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Disguise (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Lucid Dreaming (see Manual of the Planes, Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4


```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Kitty Form, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Spookiness, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Devourer, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Kitty Form, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Spookiness, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Impersonation, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Kitty Form, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Spookiness, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Manipulate Reach, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Animation, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
```


*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Bakeneko gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Kitty Form*: At 1st level the Bakeneko's size in it's regular form is now Small.  Claw damage increases to 1d3, and Bite damage becomes 1d4.  Strength is permanently increased +4, while Dex is permanently decreased by -2.  Stats in humanoid form are now +4 Str, -2 Dex.  

At 4th level the Bakeneko's size in it's regular form is now Medium.  Claw damage increases to 1d4, and Bite damage is 1d6.  Strength is again permanently increased by +4, and Dex is permanently decreased by -2.  Stats in Humanoid Form are the same as in cat form.  You also get a +2 Natural Armor Bonus.

At 7th level Bakeneko can adjust it's size in it's natural cat form as a Swift Action once per round from Tiny to Medium.  It may also walk on its hind legs.

*Spookiness (Su)*: At 2nd level the Bakeneko gains Frightful Presence.  Any living creature whose HD are less than the Bakeneko's within 60' of it must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier) or be Shaken for 2d6 rounds.  If they successfully save they are immune to this Bakeneko's Frightful Presence for 24 hours.

At 5th level the Bakeneko can conjure illusionary flames at will as a Standard Action.  These can appear to be flying balls of fire, or any other shape the Bakeneko wishes, or it can simply cover a square with ghostly fire.  Opponents struck by the fireball or who enter the flaming square must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier) or take 2d6 damage and be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.  If the Save is successful they are immune to the Bakeneko's illusionary flames for 24 hours.  This is a Pattern Effect.

At 8th level the Bakeneko can enter the dreams of sleeping opponents.  You may cast Nightmare 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

*Devourer (Ex)*: At 3rd level a Bakeneko can eat anything without harm.  Anything.  Poison, lamp oil, fire, you name it.  So long as it's ingested by them it can do them no harm.  Generally this doesn't benefit you lots other than to mess with people.

*Impersonation (Ex)*: At 6th level the Bakeneko gains a +4 Circumstance Bonus to Bluff and Disguise checks when using their Humanoid Form ability to impersonate a person they know.

*Manipulate Reach (Su)*: As a Swift Action a Bakenkeo can increase it's Reach to 10', or change it back to normal.

*Animation (Su)*: Any dead corpse touched by the Bakeneko (or that spends more than 4 hours within 60' of it) becomes a random form of corporeal undead.  They are not under the Bakeneko's control, but at this level the Bakeneko is automatically considered friendly by Undead who will not attack it unless attacked by the Bakeneko first.  This effect is not controlled by the Bakeneko and happens automatically.



PLAYING A BAKENEKO 
 People are buttheads.  They think you're a pet or something, they walk all over you, kick you around, and feed you their scraps.   Well screw that.  You aren't taking their crap anymore.  Your gonna eat the good part of the chicken from now on.  And for once you'll be pounding the castles concubines instead of watching the local yard ape grunting away and wondering how they put up with him.  It'll be repulsive of course, but you'll have to do it to keep up the charade.
*Combat*: Combat isn't really your thing.  You're more into mutilating helpless victims or murdering the unsuspecting  to take their place.
*Advancement*: Bakeneko are highly individualistic.  No two are really alike mentally.  Probably due to the Awakening spells used on them.  Strangely enough despite this they end up studying many of the same skills.  The universe has an odd sense of humor.
*Resources*: Being loners, Bakenekos don't have much in the way of resources.  Unless of course you've murdered and replaced someone rich.  Dude...you really do have some emotional problems.  

BAKENEKOS IN THE WORLD 
_"I wonder whatever happened to lil Mookie-chan?"_ 
 Bakeneko tend to hate humans after the way they've been treated.  So killing them and taking their place (and subsequently their stuff) only seems natural.  Or maybe the spell that Awakened them went wooby.  At any rate they seem to kill an awful lot of people.  And who knows where they get their obsession with impersonating them from.  They're weird little critters man.
*Daily Life*: Being as you're absolute crackers god alone knows what you get up to during the day.  Sometimes you  do weird crap like drink lamp oil.  Sometimes when it's on fire.  Or walk on your hind legs or eat people.  Sometimes you poop severed heads.  Or at least appear to for the sake of your audience.

Did we mention you have some serious emotional problems?
*Notables*: Little Mr. Kitty (CE Male Awakened Cat Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer 5/Bakeneko 6) is a blood spattered psycho obsessed with murdering and replacing little old ladies in order to provide a better life for their beloved feline companions.  In other words he's a racist nutjob with a chip on his shoulder who thinks all pets are prisoners.
*Organizations*: Most Bakeneko are loners, but every so often a few form a gang.  They rarely try to gather power or riches so much as territory.  And they defend that territory quite spectacularly.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's unload their bowels when they encounter the Bakeneko.  They consider them horrifying and unnatural, and a danger to human life.  And most are, so that probably works out for the best.

BAKENEKOS IN THE GAME 
 Bakeneko are a bit spooky and alien, and it may be difficult for some players to really get into playing one.  They aren't cutesy cats.
*Adaptation*: This is more for dark or horrific campaigns than silly ones.  That's not to say it's possible, but even in silly campaigns the Bakeneko tend to make people poo themselves.
*Encounters*: Bakeneko can be encountered just about anywhere.  Their ability to assume peoples identities and blend in makes them quite dangerous.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's have been hired by Lady Miko to find out why her husband has suddenly become a different person.  She thinks he's been cursed.  Little does she know he's resting at the bottom of a lake, and her cat Little Mr. Kitty has taken his place.  Sadly he's a much better lover than her husband, and much nicer to the children.  Of course he may be planning to eat them...


Little Mr. Kitty
CE Male Awakened Cat Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer 5/Bakeneko 6
*Init* +4 (+2 HF), *Senses*: Listen +x, Spot +x, Low Light Vision, Scent, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* x, touch x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*AC Medium Humanoid* x, touch 1x, flat-footed x (+2 Dex, )
*hp* xx (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +12  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +5 
*Atk Options* Spookiness DC 20
*Combat Gear* 
*Spells Per Day* 0: 6 (DC 14) Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance, Silent Portal
1: 8 (DC 15) Charm Person, Dead End, Serene Visage, Spirit Worm, Wall of Smoke
2: 7 (DC 16) Cloud of Bewilderment, Detect Thoughts, Fog Cloud, See Invisibility, Wall of Gloom
3: 7 (DC 17) Dispel Magic, Haste, Mesmerizing Glare, Mind Poison
4: 7 (DC 18) Bestow Curse, Know Vulnerabilities, Polymorph
5: 7 (DC 19) Do Not Want, Nightstalkers Transformation
Caster Level 11th
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 18
*Abilities Medium Human* Str 11, Dex 14
*SQ* Cat Familiar, Polyglot, Humanoid Form, Man Powah +4, Devourer, Impersonation, Kitty Form
*Feats* Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Penetration, Silent Spell, Spell Penetration, Still Spell
*Skills* Bluff +10, Concentration +7, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +10, Hide +8, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (Arcane) +6, Knowledge (Local) +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +6, Spot +7
*Possessions* 



*EPIC BAKENEKO* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells* The Epic Bakeneko's Caster Level continues to increase, but it doesn't gain new spells or extra spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Bakeneko gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



New Kitty Feats 

Improved Spookiness 
You are now much scarier in some ways.
*Prerequisites*: Spookiness Class Ability.
*Benefits*: Instead of being Shaken for 2d6 rounds the Bakeneko can choose from the following if an opponent fails a Save: He can make it Shaken for the duration of the encounter, or Frightened for 1d6 rounds.  If the Bakeneko also has the Improved Fire Feat, and chooses to use the Illusionary Flames version instead of real fire, the opponent is also Shaken fro 1d6 rounds if it fails the Save against the flames.


Improved Reach 
You are the long arm of the Kittehs!
*Prerequisites*: Manipulate Reach Class Ability.
*Benefits*: When using your Manipulate Reach Ability, your Reach can now be up to 20'.


Improved Fire 
The Flames you can create with your Spookiness Ability are real now.
*Prerequisites*: Spookiness Class Ability (Illusionary Flames)
*Benefits*: Your flames are no longer a Pattern effect, and if an opponent Saves against them they are no longer immune to this Ability for 24 hours.  Instead they must make a Reflex Save (Same DC) too take half damage.  The flames now do fire damage instead of untyped, and you can decide which version to create when you use the ability.



New Epic Kitty Feats 

Puppet Master 
You may now control the Undead you create, and use them to torment their relatives.
*Prerequisites*: Animation Class Ability, 
*Benefits*: You may Cast Control Undead at will as a Supernatural Ability (Caster Level is equal to your HD).  Duration is 1 hour per level instead of normal, and the Bakeneko can control up to 5 HD of Undead per level.


Epic Kitty Form 
You can now assume virtually any Size as a cat.
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Form, Manipulate Reach, must be able to cast a 9th level spell from the Transmutation school, Epic Fortitude Feat
*Benefits*: As a Swift Action the Bakeneko can change it's size to anything from Tiny to Colossal.  This may only be done while it is in cat form.  It gains the usual changes to Str/Dex, Reach, and Natural Armor Bonus listed in the back of the Monster Manual.


Nekomata 
Your tail forks, you now walk on your hind legs, and you gain significant magical power, and a taste for blood.
*Prerequisites*: You must be able to cast 9th Level spells, one of which must be Enchantment, and the other Necromancy, and must have either the Automatic Silent Spell or the Automatic Still Spell Feat.  You also cannot have Maneki-Neko, or Kasha.
*Benefits*: From now on you do 1d4 temporary Constitution damage if you successfully Pin a victim in a Grapple.  You may also cast Charm Monster and Dominate Person 5 times per day.


Maneki-Neko 
You now bring luck to the unfortunate as you have reformed.  You may not be an entirely good kitty, but you aren't evil anymore.
*Prerequisites*: Cannot have Nekomata or Kasha, Epic Reputation, any 2 Luck Feats.
*Benefits*: You may now bestow luck on an individual within 60' as a Standard Action.  This luck takes varying effects, and gives the individual one of the following: If there is an ambush set for him by enemies, he automatically gets to Take 20 on his Spot Check to notice and avoid it.  If he would need to make a Saving Throw, he gets a Luck Bonus equal to your Bakeneko Level.  If he is broke, or needs money, he gains a sudden windfall of 5d6 Gold.  If he or a relative falls ill, they are the recipient of a Heal spell.  Once the individual qualifies for one of these effects, the Ability is used and must be re-applied (which many Maneki-Neko do).  This is a SUpernatural ability.


Kasha 
You now become a flying demon cat that robs graves or conducts errands for Evil Demons or Deities.
*Prerequisites*: Improved Scent Feat, Uncanny Scent Feat, Cannot have Nekomata or Maneki-Neko, Epic Reflexes
*Benefits*: This Feat may be taken multiple times.  Each time it is taken you gain one of the following:

1: Permanently gain a Fly speed of 80', Good
2: Cast Control Weather at will as a Supernatural ability.
3: Cast Control Winds and Ice Storm at will as Supernatural Abilities.
4: Cast Commune and Cone of Cold at will as Supernatural Abilities.

----------


## Lix Lorn

That... is actually pretty creepy.

Did you like the Wolfguard? It seemed logical that the guards would do something retaliatory.

----------


## unosarta

If you are going with a lot of Japanese folklore, I am fairly sure there are a couple of examples of what is known as "shindeinai neko" or not dead cat. Basically, it is sort of like a cat zombie, but really, really creepy. In the Grudge, the little boy's cat is a shindeinai neko. Just something to think about.  :Small Wink: 

Also, now that there is a dog class (which is awesome), we need a cat class that tries to impersonate the dogs. And visa-versa.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Also, now that there is a dog class (which is awesome), we need a cat class that tries to impersonate the dogs. And visa-versa.


Wouldn't that just be the Critter?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Lix Lorn

Thanks on the awesome. :)

Well, I specifically said that cats could and did take the class. XD

----------


## unosarta

> Wouldn't that just be the Critter?


I suppose. Wow, that makes sense that this thread has gone on long enough that there is a class for just about any cat combination I can come up with.  :Small Sigh: 

Have we had incarnum cats? Or binder cats? Or ToB cats?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Have we had incarnum cats? Or binder cats? Or ToB cats?


Bhu did do a cat-based discipline some time back, though I don't recall if there was a PRC to go with it. As for Incarnum, Binding, Shadow or Truenaming kitties, I don't recall any Cat Burglar PRCs that use those systems.

----------


## Bhu

I did a Feline Way, and there will be the upcoming Meowcenary PrC to go with it.  Truenaming sucks, so I had no real intentions of using it.  There are possibilities for Shadow Magic and Binding.

And kudos to Lix for the nice class!

----------


## unosarta

> Bhu did do a cat-based discipline some time back, though I don't recall if there was a PRC to go with it.


Is it in the main post? That sounds thoroughly awesome. 




> As for Incarnum, Binding, Shadow or Truenaming kitties, I don't recall any Cat Burglar PRCs that use those systems.


Then they should happen. Alternatively, is there a cleric focused group of Kittehs?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Thanks, Bhu. Also, I gave it it's own thread to get more PEACH, in case anyone's interested.

Also, there's at least one Truenaming fix out there. (Shrug)

----------


## Cieyrin

> Truenaming sucks, so I had no real intentions of using it.


While I'd agree the standard Truenaming base class bites, some of the PRCs are actually really good, the Acolyte of the Ego and Fiendbinder, specifically.

----------


## Bhu

> Is it in the main post? That sounds thoroughly awesome. 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they should happen. Alternatively, is there a cleric focused group of Kittehs?


The Feline Way is on page 43 of the old thread (link is on front page of this one).

The Vet PrC is the current cleric PrC.  There may be specialty priests of the Kitteh Gawds too.

----------


## unosarta

> The Feline Way is on page 43 of the old thread (link is on front page of this one).
> 
> The Vet PrC is the current cleric PrC.  There may be specialty priests of the Kitteh Gawds too.


The feline way is pretty sweet, as is the Vet.

----------


## Bhu

Bakeneko is updated.  Any thoughts on caster levels?

----------


## Sir Shadow

Full? Or else no one will take it. especially since they have to lose one CL due to taking Cat Burglar before even getting into this class.

----------


## Bhu

Bakeneko just needs EPic Feats and it's done.

----------


## Bhu

> If you are going with a lot of Japanese folklore, I am fairly sure there are a couple of examples of what is known as "shindeinai neko" or not dead cat. Basically, it is sort of like a cat zombie, but really, really creepy. In the Grudge, the little boy's cat is a shindeinai neko. Just something to think about. 
> 
> Also, now that there is a dog class (which is awesome), we need a cat class that tries to impersonate the dogs. And visa-versa.


Where can I find more info on said zombeh cat?
The Epic Feats are up so Bakeneko is done other than tweaking the Feats if necessary.

*PIXIE KITTY* 

 

_"Hey Mister.  Hey Mister, whatcha doin'?  You goin' ta visit the Dryads Mister?  You gonna get bent over..."_  

 Pizie Kitties are usually found in rural Cat Burglar Guilds in which members have had flirtations with the Fey.  Actually it's less flirtation than horrifyingly kinky cross-species sex, but flirtation sounds soo much less offensive...

BECOMING A PIXIE KITTY   
The right Fey Feats will do you, along with the appropriate Cat Burglar abilities.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Pixie Kitty), Enhanced Kitty Form (Winged Cat)
*Feats*:  Fey Heritage, 1 Luck Feat
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Geography, Nature) 2 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Pixie Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Kitty Magic
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Fey Heritage
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Behold the Tricksiness of Nature!
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Kitty Magic
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Fey Heritage
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Behold the Tricksiness of Nature!
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Kitty Magic
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Fey Heritage
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Behold the Tricksiness of Nature!
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Honorary Fairy
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Pixie Kitties gain no new Armor or Weapon Proficiencies.

*Kitty Magic (Su)*: At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you may choose another Kitty Magic Ability you qualify for.

*Fey Heritage (Ex)*: At level 2 choose any spell on the Beguiler Spell List of Level 4 or below.  You may cast it as a Supernatural Ability 3/day.

At Level 5 you get to choose another spell of Level 5 or below to cast 3/day.

At Level 8 you get to choose another Spell of Level 7 or less 1/day.

*Behold the Tricksiness of Nature! (Su)*:  At level 3 choose any spell on the Druid Spell List of Level 5 or below.  You may cast it as a Supernatural Ability 3/day.

At Level 6 you get to choose another spell of Level 6 or below to cast 3/day.

At Level 9 you get to choose another Spell of Level 8 or less 1/day.

*Honorary Fairy (Ex)*: Your Type now changes to Fey, and you gain DR 10/Cold Iron.  You also gain Low Light Vision, and your Feline Empathy now becomes Wild Empathy (see the Druid in the PHB).

PLAYING A PIXIE KITTY 
 You spend your days trying to avoid your more dangerous relatives, and messing bout with/warning intruders into the forest.  For all they listen to you, you may as well just Charm them yourself and use them for pranks.  
*Combat*: Pixie Kitties aren't up for combat really.  They'd rather use some form of spell like ability to hypnotize or fool or trap them.
*Advancement*: Pixie Kitties are pretty individualistic, so it's kind of hard to predict what abilities they'll have.  or what they'll want to learn next.
*Resources*: Pixie Kitties are usually left to their own resources, unless they're a helpful member of the Guild.  They can call on Fairy Mom of Doom, but that has it's own complications.  They want favors in return.  Favors that usually involve actions you find immoral, such as kidnapping babies, or husbands, or placing curses on people.

PIXIE KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_" Ah shoulda listened to thet kitteh!  Dam me fer a fewl!"_ 
 People are scared of you.  After all one parent isn't human, and the other one had to be crazy to hang out with them in the first place.  Which places you somewhere between human and crazy.  Some people find that unattractive.  Bastards.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent in pranks, goofing off, napping, and warning people of the horrible desires of your less than human relatives.  But they don't listen.  They never listen.  Fools.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Pixie Kitties belong to a Cat Burglar Guild, but few of them are really dedicated to theft.  it's more like a hobby than a career.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

PIXIE KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you have inhuman parentage, and let's face it having a fairy relative can be a real pain as they like to interfere with your life.
*Adaptation*: This is probably much better for a silly campaign obviously.
*Encounters*: Pixies are encountered in forests with a strong Fey presence (or on errands for such).

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are traveling to see a famous Dryad Oracle, when they notice a winged cat with deely-bobber antennae sitting on a mushroom.  During polite conversation he informs them the Oracle's fee is usually harsh sadomasochistic acrobatics with the parties most attractive male.  And he may come away pregnant.  Man you really hate nature...


The Kitten of Frampton Wood
CN Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Pixie Kitty 6
*Init* +3 (+6 KF, +8 PKF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +10 
*Languages* Common Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +6 Dex, )
*AC PKF* , touch , flat-footed   (+8 Size, +8 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +13 (+16 KF, +18 PKF), *Will* +8  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-5 KF, -16 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Supernatural Abilities* 3/day: Commune with Nature, Freedom of Movement, Hide the Path, Hold Monster
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 22
*Abilities PKF* Str 1, Dex 26
*SQ* Kitty Form (Pixie Kitty), Enhanced Kitty Form (Cheshire Cat, Winged Cat), Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Kitty Magic (Innocence, I Wuv U, Let Sleeping Kitties Lie, Pwease), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge), Scamper Bonus
*Feats* Advantageous Avoidance, Fey Heritage, Jibba Jabba, Sly Fortune, Survivor's Luck, Unbelievable Luck
*Skills* Bluff +12, Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist +12, Gather Information +12, Hide +12, Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature) +4, Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Search +10, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10, Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +12
*Possessions*



*EPIC PIXIE KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Kitty Magic* The Epic Pixie Kitty gets a new Kitty Magic ability beginning at level 21 (and every 4 levels thereafter), and may now choose from the Epic Kitty Magic listed below.
*Fey Heritage* The Epic Pixie Kitty can choose a new spell from the Beguiler spell List of 9th level or less at Level 22, and every 4 levels thereafter.
*Behold the Tricksiness of Nature!* The Epic Pixie Kitty can choose a new spell from the Druid spell List of 9th level or less at Level 23, and every 4 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Pixie Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 5 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Magicyop

> *PIXIE KITTY*


Taro and I love you so much.  :Small Big Grin: 

(Let me clarify that for anyone who doesn't understand, Taro is my character in the cat game, and he looks almost exactly like the picture.)

----------


## Bhu

Hmmm...originally this was gonna be a Beguiler PrC...wonder if I ca make it accessible to both casters and melee?

----------


## Magicyop

> Hmmm...originally this was gonna be a Beguiler PrC...wonder if I ca make it accessible to both casters and melee?


What abilities do you have planned, currently?

----------


## Bhu

Hypnotizing people with the power of cute, and perhaps a few Fey/nature related abilities.

----------


## Magicyop

> Hypnotizing people with the power of cute, and perhaps a few Fey/nature related abilities.


Sounds awesome! But why does it need to be linked to Beguiler? If you make the abilities just spell like/supernatural it'd work out fine. Perhaps have very few requirements that would restrict to casters or to melee, it seems like it could be helpful to both. I can't wait for this class to be done!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Sir Shadow

Bhu, have you looked at Kellus's truenaming fix? It does not in fact suck. In fact, it is the opposite of suck.

----------


## Bhu

I didn't know it existed, so no not yet.  Current kitteh ideas:



Yarn Kensai: Catfolk PrC


Kitteh Pirate: based on seacat form

Thundercat: come on it's just has to be done somehow *

Catzooka: Epic Blaster PrC

Mistress of the Toadie Frogs: Rpic spookity PrC

various specialty priests for the kitteh gawds

Sand Cat: desert PrC

I've also had requests for a dancing cat, 3 cross class PrC's with other homebrew, Grace-Gift, and a PrC for Wilders.  And Viking Cats!

Also a Samurai Cat once I get my Samurai Class where I want it.

----------


## Bhu

Pixie Kitty is updated.

----------


## Magicyop

Excellent! The pixie kitty abilities look very promising, and the future classes all look fun. Can't wait to see the finished Pixie Kitty.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

:Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: HOARRAY FOR THIS THREAD!!!!! :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 


Also: a suggestion for Honorary Faiy: PK is treated for all intents and perpeses(?) as Fae.

----------


## DracoDei

Why does Familiar require spontaneous casting?

EDIT: Also, should I do that Swordsage/Cat-Burglar PrC Focused on Falling Anvil, or are you going to?

----------


## Bhu

> Why does Familiar require spontaneous casting?
> 
> EDIT: Also, should I do that Swordsage/Cat-Burglar PrC Focused on Falling Anvil, or are you going to?


It's a Sorcerer PrC.

You know Falling Anvil better than me so if you wanna give it a shot it's all yours.  I was thinking of making it a PrC for the Priests of Goober.


Pixie Kitty is updated.

----------


## Magicyop

*AWESOME*!

[Starts rearranging levels to fit Pixie Kitty into Taro's build]  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

Can someone post a link to he cat game (If you're still recruiting) plz.

----------


## Bhu

> Can someone post a link to he cat game (If you're still recruiting) plz.


http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...23#post9388623

the ooc thread is there you could ask mucat.

----------


## Magicyop

But I'm pretty sure we aren't recruiting, I may be wrong, but...

We have 7 players and Mucat said that seems like a bit much already. I mean, feel free to ask, of course. But we've been playing for several weeks now.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

{Scrubbed}

----------


## Bhu

Pixie is done and per request this next class is a crossover with the Engineer by Lappy 9000, which can be found here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114229

*SUPPORT KITTEH*

 

_"Hi.  I'm Big John.  And this is my big pink Gun."_ 

 Sometimes stuff goes completely to crap.  No matter how well planned things go the bad guys have found you.  On that day when you have a problem, if no one else can help, if you can find them, you can hire a Support Kitteh.

BECOMING A SUPPORT KITTEH   
Most begin as Cat Burglars but pretty quickly adapt the Engineer class once they realize the potential for destruction instead of hiding about lurking waiting for their chance.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Vocation (Dynamo Cannon, Mech Armor), Kitty Form
*Skills*:  Craft (Armorsmithing, Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Architecture/Engineering) 8 ranks, Profession (Vehicle Builder) 4 ranks 


*Class Skills*
 The Support Kitteh's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture/Engineering, Dungeoneering, Geography, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Open Lock (Dex), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Vocation, Innovation
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Precision +1
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Vehicular Pimping
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Vocation
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Precision +2
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Vehicular Pimping
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Vocation
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Precision +3
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Vehicular Pimping
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Hello Kitty Tank
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Support Kitteh gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*Vocation (Ex)*: This is identical to the Engineer Class Ability (see link above for the Engineer class).  You gain new Vocations at levels 1, 4, and 7. 

*Innovation (Ex)*: Your Engineer and Support Kitteh Levels stack for purposes of how many Innovation Points you have.  You cannot take Chemistry (and Vocations requiring it as a prerequisite), 

*Precision (Ex)*:  This is identical to the Engineer Class Ability, and stacks with it.  You get a +1 at level 2, and an additional +1 at Levels 5 and 8.

*Vehicular Pimping (Ex)*: You may now construct vehicles as opposed to Mech Armor.  At Level 3 you may create the Vespazooka.  At Level 6 you may create the Jaguar.  At level 9 you may create the Cat Carrier.  Stats for all will be given below, Support Kitties must have the appropriate materials, money, and prerequisites to make one.

*Hello Kitty Tank (Ex)*:  At level 10 you may now construct a Hello Kitty Tank (see below for stats and costs).

PLAYING A SUPPORT KITTEH 
 You get paid the big bucks for the big jobs.  You talk loud, you walk loud, you do everything loud.  You want people to notice, because you're mighty proud of your accomplishments. 
*Combat*: You are called in to make things go boom.  You may do normal runs till you advance to the big leagues, but after that you only get called upon for purposes of heavy firepower.  When Guilds themselves get pinned down by the law, you swoop in an armored vehicle and begin lighting up the sky.
*Advancement*: Most Support Kittehs pursue whatever path leads to them having a big armored vehicle that lets them blow stuff up.
*Resources*: Most Support Kittehs have the backing of the Guild, and whatever school taught them the fine art of explosives.

SUPPORT KITTEHS IN THE WORLD 
_"Aw man, this is screwed! It's time to call in Big John!"_ 
 You remain hidden from the world as you wish no one to know who you really are.  That's why you drive your vehicle as a cat.  It's the perfect disguise.  After all if everyone could find you, you wouldn't have a daring life as a rescuer and solver of problems now would you?  You'd be in some icky jail cell.
*Daily Life*: Much of your days that aren't spent on a mission are done conducting research, tuning up your creations, performing maintenance, etc.
*Notables*: Big John (NG Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 5/Support Kitteh 6) is a carrier.  He shows up with the fast vehicle to perform rescues, or drop a few fightin' kitties.  Little Bess (N Human Female Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 8/Support Kitteh 6) robs people on her Vespazooka.
*Organizations*: Most Support Kittehs belong to both a Guild and a training school for Engineers.  

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's usually double take when they see your big armored steampunk vehicle.  They do another one when they see a cat driving.

SUPPORT KITTEHS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you tend to join the action when all is lost or otherwise in hopeless.  Make sure the DM gives you other stuff to do.
*Adaptation*: This is probably strictly for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Support Kittehs are generally on search and rescue missions, especially ones requiring guns.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to break a few members of some Thieve's Guild out of prison before they're executed.  They're looking forward to it because they get to ride in one of those neat new fangled steam powered horseless carriages.  They smile when it pulls up.  A cat is driving.  The smile quickly turns into an alternate expression...


Big John
NG Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 5/Support Kitteh 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* Common, Gnome, Dwarven, Draconic
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5 (+8 KF), *Will* +9  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Abilities* Str 3, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Cat Powah +2, Crafter Extraordinaire, 22 Innovation Points, Precision +2, Minor Forging, Vocation (Dynamo Cannon, Mech Armor, Mounted Artillery, Neuroarcanics)
*Feats* Able Sniper, Driver, Far Shot, Jibba Jabba, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Skills* Appraise +11, Bluff +10, Climb +3, Craft (Armorsmithing, Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) +7, Diplomacy +9, Disable Device +9, Gather Information +9, Hide +10, Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture/Engineering, Local) +10, Listen +9, Move Silently +9, Open Lock +9, Profession (Driver, Vehicle Builder) +9, Sense Motive +9, Spot +9, Use Magic Device +9 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SUPPORT KITTEHS* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level*: 6 + int 
*Innovation* You get an additional 2 Innovation points per Level.
*Precision* Your precision Ability increases by +1 at Level 22 and every 4 Levels thereafter.
*Vehicular Pimping*: You may construct one of the Epic Vehicles listed below.  Choose one at Level 23, and another one every three levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Support Kitteh gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



*VEHICLES*

Note: Weapons are detailed in the Gunner Kitty PrC.

*Vespazooka*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 9 ranks
_Cost_: 1 week and 1000 GP (plus weapon)
The Vespazooka is a light two wheeled vehicle for one person with a large cannon weapon serving as part of the seat/body.
Hit Points: 15
Hardness: 5
Base Land Speed: 40 ft.
Size Class: Medium
Armor Class: 15, touch 10, flat-footed 15 (+5 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 1 Gun or Heavy Gun or Grenade Launcher or Rocket.
Max Crew: 1 (Driver)
Cargo Capacity: None
Maneuverability: Good (see Arms and Equipment Guide page 42).
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Driver)
Special: Driver also acts as a gunner, weapon can only fire in the front arc (i.e. the front side of the square).  Does not provide concealment for driver.

*Jaguar*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 12 ranks
_Cost_: 2 weeks and 10,000 GP (plus weapons)
Light jeep-like car with an open cockpit.
Hit Points: 35
Hardness: 5
Base Land Speed: 80 ft.
Size Class: Large
Armor Class: 17, touch 9, flat-footed 17 (-1 Size,  +8 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount one Heavy Gun/Rocket/Grenade Launcher, or two Guns.
Max Crew: 4 (1 Driver, 2 Gunners, and 1 other)
Cargo Capacity: 800 lbs.
Maneuverability: Good 
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Driver)
Special: Does not provide Concealment for driver or other passengers.  If it has one weapon it can only fire to the front arc.  If it has two, one fires to the front arc, and the other to the rear.

*Cat Carrier*
Cat Carrier pictured above
_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 15 ranks
_Cost_: 2 weeks and 15,000 GP (plus weapons)
Huge fairly well armored vehicle meant to carry personnel.  
Hit Points: 50
Hardness: 5
Base Land Speed: 80 ft.
Size Class: Huge
Armor Class: 18, touch 8, flat-footed 18 (-2 Size, +10 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can Mount 1 Heavy Gun/Grenade Launcher/Rocket and 2 Guns, or 2 Heavy Guns/Grenade Launchers/Rockets, or 4 Guns.
Max Crew: 6 (1 Driver, 4 Gunners and 1 other)
Cargo Capacity: 1000 lbs.
Maneuverability: Average
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Driver)
Special: If it has 1 Heavy Gun and 2 Guns, the heavy Gun fires to the front, and the other two fire on one side each.  If it has 2 Heavy Guns one fires in the forward arc and the other to the rear.  If it has 4 Guns, one fires to each side.  The vehicle provides Total Concealment for all passengers.

*Hello Kitty Tank*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 16 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 20,000 GP (plus weapons)
Description: Large heavily armored vehicle with a turret and several smaller weapons.
Hit Points: 65
Hardness: 10
Base Land Speed: 80 ft.
Size: Gargantuan
Armor Class: 18, touch 6, flat-footed 18 (-4 Size,  +12 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 1 Cannon or Big Missile and 1 Heavy Gun, plus 2 Grenade Launchers or Rockets.
Max Crew: 4 (1 Driver and 3 Gunners)
Cargo Capacity: 425 lbs.
Maneuverability: Average
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Tank Driver)
Special: The Cannon and Heavy Gun fires in the forward  or side arcs (but can fire to the rear as a Full Round action due to the turret).  The other two weapons fire to the front.  Provides Total Concealment for all passengers.    

*EPIC VEHICLES* 

*Tiger Super Tank*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 24 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 25,000 GP (plus weapons)
Massive armored vehicle with a turret weapon mounted on stubby legs.
Hit Points: 120
Hardness: 12
Base Land Speed: 80 ft.
Size Class: Colossal
Armor Class: 22, touch 2, flat-footed 22 (-8 Size, +20 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 1 Cannon or Big Missile and 4 Heavy Guns/Grenade Launchers/Rockets.
Max Crew: 8 (1 Driver, 5 Gunners, and 2 other)
Cargo Capacity: 800 lbs.
Maneuverability: Good
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Tank Driver)
Special: The Cannon fires in the forward  or side arcs (but can fire to the rear as a Full Round action due to the turret).  The other four weapons fire to any of the 4 sides (choose which one they're aimed at during creation).  Provides Total Concealment for all passengers. 

*Bobcat Flying Transport*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 24 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 28,000 GP (plus weapons)
Large aircraft designed to carry bombs or personnel.
Hit Points: 120
Hardness: 8
Base Land Speed: 40 ft., Fly Speed 120 ft. (Good)
Size Class: Colossal
Armor Class: 22, touch 2, flat-footed 22 (-8 Size, +20 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 1 Gun or Heavy Gun, and carry a full cargo of bombs.
Max Crew: 16 (1 Pilot, 1 Gunner, 1 Bombardier, 13 other)
Cargo Capacity: 9000 lbs.
Maneuverability: Poor on land, Good in Air
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Airplane Pilot)
Special: Provides Total Concealment for all passengers.  The Gun fires forward only.  Opening the Bomb Bay doors to release bombs is a Standard Action.

*Wildcat Flying Fighter Plane*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 24 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 28,000 GP (plus weapons)
Fighting aircraft seating two men.
Hit Points: 80
Hardness: 6
Base Land Speed: 40 ft., Fly Speed 180 ft. (Good)
Size Class: Gargantuan
Armor Class: 16, touch 1, flat-footed 16 (-4 Size, +10 Armor)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 3 Heavy Guns or Rockets.
Max Crew: 2 (1 Pilot and 1 Gunner)
Cargo Capacity: 800 lbs.
Maneuverability: Average on land, Good in air
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Airplane Pilot)
Special: Provides Concealment for passengers (but not Total).  The pilot controls two weapons facing forward, while the gunner controls 1 firing to the sides and rear.  The forward weapons are linked and fire as one.

*Sea Lion Frigate*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 24 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 35,000 GP (plus weapons)
Heavily armored boat with massive weaponry.
Hit Points: 240
Hardness: 12
Base Swim Speed: 80 ft.
Size Class: Colossal
Armor Class: 22, touch 2, flat-footed 22 (-8 Size, +20 Natural)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 10 Cannons or Missiles.
Max Crew: 120 (1 Pilot, 10 Gunners, 109 other)
Cargo Capacity: 10 tons
Maneuverability: Average
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Pilot Ironclad)
Special: 4 Cannons fire to either side, and the other two can fire to the front or rear in any combination (decide when creating it).  Provides Total Concealment for passengers as long as they stay below decks.

*Sea Panther Submarine*
*Spoiler*
Show



_Prerequisites_: Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 24 ranks
_Cost_: 1 month and 30,000 GP (plus weapons)
Submersible mostly meant for carrying personnel, but with some ability to defend itself.
Hit Points: 180
Hardness: 12
Base Swim Speed: 60 ft.
Size Class: Colossal
Armor Class: 22, touch 2, flat-footed 22 (-8 Size, +20 Natural)
Weapon Mounts: Can mount 1 Cannon or Big Missile and 2 Missile weapons.
Max Crew: 60 (1 Pilot, 3 Gunners, 57 other).
Cargo Capacity: 10 tons
Maneuverability: Poor
Skill required to Drive or Pilot: Profession (Pilot Submarine)
Special: The cannon fires to the front only, the other two weapons may fire to the front or rear (decide when creating it).

Maneuverability rules are found on page 42 of the Arms and Equipment Guide, along with Drive/Pilot DC's on page 44.  Drivers/Pilots without the proper Profession skill can make a Dexterity Check to control a vehicle, but the DC is +10.  If the Support Kitteh is strapped for cash he can mount a smaller weapon (i.e. any weapon he gets at a lower level than what is listed, or a Dynamo Cannon) instead.

----------


## Cieyrin

That humvee is a scary beasty. Probably a Photoshop job but still...

----------


## gooddragon1

Could you make a Daf Wuffinah class? Possibly gaining armor class or damage reduction for excessive fur? Maybe even electrical based attacks? Also a Razcutin class (named after Rasputin) that is evil? Just some ideas.

----------


## Magicyop

Support Kitteh looks very promising!

Can I make a request/suggestion for Pixie Kitty? Maybe instead of gaining more Kitty Magic abilities, you could make it so they gain supernatural abilities, like they do from the Beguiler and Druid spell lists, from the Kitty Magic spell list on page 34 of the previous thread. So, just like beguiler-- at level one, any spell of level 4 or below from the Kitty Magic spell list as a supernatural ability 3/day, at level four, any spell of level 5 or below from the Kitty Magic spell list as a supernatural ability 3/day, and at level seven, any spell of level 7 or below 1/day as a supernatural ability.

----------


## Bhu

> Could you make a Daf Wuffinah class? Possibly gaining armor class or damage reduction for excessive fur? Maybe even electrical based attacks? Also a Razcutin class (named after Rasputin) that is evil? Just some ideas.


Whats Daf WUffinah?

----------


## gooddragon1

> Whats Daf Wuffinah?


Daff Fwuffy nah but taking the f out of fwuffy and placing extra emphasis on the ff in daff which is only 1 f. I call my cat this. Meep.

Oh fwuffinah my fwuffinah (oh captain my captain :X).

More inane statements that probably don't need to be read.

*Spoiler*
Show


You probably don't want to waste your time with reading it but okay...
*Spoiler*
Show

The problem with the fwuffinah is that he is too fwuffy AND yahvable. You see, normally you can be some combination of fwuffy and yahvable as a cat where increasing amounts of one are offset by decreasing amounts of the other. Cat = Fwuffy + Yahvable. You can also be very fwuffy and yahvable some of the time or slightly fwuffy and yahvable all of the time (or somewhere in between these two and balanced with the first equation). The problem comes in that the fwuffinah is very fwuffy and yahvable ALL of the time. It breaks the balancing equation (he just... too... fwuffy...). Note that I pet the fwuffinah because I yahv him, it does not necessarily mean that I yahv him just because I pet him.

----------


## Bhu

Perhaps an Iron Floof Kung Fu class...

Okay much of the crunch is up, I'm awaiting Lappy9000's review to proceed.

----------


## DracoDei

The first time the term "Engineer" comes up,  you should probably make it a link to the Engineer class. (and Lappy might want  to  *edit* in a link to  this PrC to his Engineer class, since that doesn't violate the thread necromancy rules since it doesn't bump the thread).



> Craft (Armorsmithing, Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) 4 ranks


Is this an OR thing or an AND thing?

----------


## Bhu

There's a link to the class at teh top of the post, but I see what you mean, I'll fix that.  

It's an 'and' thing.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

I have a pet cat that wants to devour us out of house and home! I command you to write a class about him! :Small Furious:

----------


## Owrtho

That sounds like it could fall under a bakeneko.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Fluff is now done.  I just need to work out the vehicles wif Lappy.

----------


## Bhu

For the Vehicles:

Should I make them operate something like the Apparatus of Kwalish (but not so limited), make driving rules, or what?


this next class is a crossover with the Engineer by Lappy 9000, which can be found here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114229

*GUNNER KITTY* 

 

_"Happiness is a big gun!"_ 

 Occasionally Support Kitties need better weapons for their vehicles than they can make.  They are vehicle specialists after all.  On that day they turn to their fellow technicians, the Gunner Kitties.

BECOMING A GUNNER KITTY   
Most begin as a Cat Burglar for the disguise opportunities it presents, and then swiftly switch to Engineer (see link above for the Engineer class).

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Vocation (Dynamo Cannon, Mounted Artillery), Kitty Form
*Skills*:  Craft (Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) 8 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane, Architecture/Engineering) 4 ranks, Use Magic Device 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Gunner Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Disable Device (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture/Engineering, Dungeoneering, Geography, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Guns!, Innovation
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Grenades!
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Gazookas!
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Guns!
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Grenades!
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Gazookas!
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Guns!
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Grenades!
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Gazookas!
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Nukes!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Gunner Kitty is proficient with all Weapons he can make via his Class Abilities.

*Innovation*: Your Engineer and Gunner Kitty Levels stack for purposes of how many Innovation Points you have.  

*Guns! (Su)*: You begin to get more powerful weapons with this class.  At 1st Level you can make Guns.  At 4th Level you can now make Heavy Guns, and at 7th Level you can make Cannons.  These will be detailed below.

*Grenades! (Su)*:  You get hand held throwing weapons beginning at 2nd Level.  At 2nd Level you can make Anti-Personnel Grenades.  At 5th Level you get Explosive Grenades, and at 8th Level you get Grenade Launchers.  These will be detailed below.

*Gazookas! (Su)*: At 3rd level you can make Rockets.  At 6th Level you can make Missiles, and at 9th level you get Big Missiles.  These will be detailed below.  

*Nukes! (Su)*: At 10th Level you can make Nukes.  These will be detailed below.

PLAYING A GUNNER KITTY 
 You make people nervous.  Or more particularly the huge implement of destruction you carry makes them nervous.  And your predilection for using it at every given opportunity as a means of solving all your problems.
*Combat*: You prefer combat to be while your at range, hidden behind cover, and well fortified defense between you and the guys you're sniping at.
*Advancement*: Most Gunner Kitties are obsessed with making newer and ever bigger weapons.  And then testing them as soon as possible...
*Resources*: Much like the Support Kittehs, the Gunners belong to both an Engineer school and a Guild.

GUNNER KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"Run!  He has a gun and he's happy to see us!"_ 
 You generally interact with the world from atop water towers or high castle walls, or occasionally in the safety of a Cat Carrier.  The disguise abilities the Guild taught you allow you to test weapons in the open with everyone believing you're a cat, and their Collars of Holding make smuggling them most easy.
*Daily Life*: Much of your life is spent maintaining your weapons cache, and inventing new ones.  And of course the occasional 'mission' (Gunner Cats call them 'trips to happy fun land') where you get to shoot off your latest device.
*Notables*: Katlashnikov (NG Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 5/Gunner Cat 6) is a famous arms designer.  No one has ever seen his face, however.  Natasha (NE Dwarf Female Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 8/Gunner Cat 3) rips off many of his designs, and sells the inferior results to unsuspecting fools.
*Organizations*: Like the Support Kittehs you divide your time between two organizations, but you also quite possibly belong to an informal one known as "The Brotherhood of the Fuzzy Burnination".  It's basically a club for gun nuts.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's who have seen your kind before usually run. They know whats coming.  Those who haven't usually get the hint pretty quick.

GUNNER KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 If any of your players are military gun enthusiasts how them this.
*Adaptation*: Definitely a silly campaign idea.
*Encounters*: Pretty much the same as Support Kittehs, although they can also be found at club meetings and on occasional shooting sprees.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are dining at their favorite cafe around noon, when a cat appears at each end of the street.  The two cats stare silently at one another while everyone about the PC's run for their lives.  As the cats whip out the weapons of mass destruction it all suddenly becomes clear to the players...


Katlashnikov
NG Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Engineer 5/Gunner Cat 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +5, Spot +13 
*Languages* Human
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +2 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +7 (+10 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-5 KF)
*Atk Options* Makeshift Prowess, Precision +2
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 21
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +2, Crafter Extraordinaire, Minor Forging, Vocation (Dynamo Cannon, Mounted Artillery), Guns!, Grenades!, Gazookas!
*Feats* Able Sniper, Far Shot, Jibba Jabba, Kitty Sniper, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Skills* Appraise +9, Bluff +9, Craft (Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) +17, Diplomacy +6, Disable Device +7, Gather Information +6, Hide +6, Intimidate +8, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +11, Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture/Engineering) +11, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Profession (Gunsmith) +10, Spot +13, Use Magic Device +18
*Possessions*



*EPIC GUNNER KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Gunner Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



New Kitty Feats 

Kitty Sniper 
You are adept at sniping targets from hidden locations.
*Prerequisites*:  Able Sniper, Far Shot, Precise Shot, Spot 9 ranks
*Benefits*: If your target is unaware of you (i.e. you are sniping from concealment at a distance usually), the Critical Threat range of the first ranged attack you make is doubled.  If for some criticals are not applicable to this ranged attack, you do extra dice in damage equal to your Wisdom Modifier (i.e. if your Wisdom Modifier is +2, you do +2d6 damage).


*Guns* Guns are weapons that appear to be similar to Dynamo Cannons, but fire no physical ammo.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They weigh 6 pounds, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Gun runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Guns may duplicate the following spells: Battering Ram, Blast of Force, Force Missiles, Lesser Orb of Acid/Cold/Electricity/Fire/Sound, Magic Missile, Melf's Acid Arrow, Orb of Acid/Electricity/Fire/Force/Sound, Rainbow Beam, Ray of Flame, Ray of Ice, Rust Ray, Scorching Ray, Sonic Blast, Sound Lance, Sting Ray, Thunderlance.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Heavy Guns* Heavy Guns are weapons that appear to be similar to Dynamo Cannons, but fire no physical ammo.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They weigh 12 pounds, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Heavy Gun runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Heavy Guns may duplicate the following spells: Acid Breath, Blast of Flame, Cone of Cold, Cyclonic Blast, Dander Blast, Lightning Bolt, Pew Pew Pew, Prismatic Ray, Rainbow Blast, Resonating Bolt, Scorch.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Cannons* Cannons are weapons that appear to be similar to Dynamo Cannons, but fire no physical ammo.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They are vehicle mounted, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Cannon runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Cannons may duplicate the following spells: Antimagic Ray, Chain Lightning, Disintegrate, Fleshshiver, Prismatic Spray, Ruby Ray of Reversal, 
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Anti-Personnel Grenades* Anti-Personnel Grenades are Grenade like Weapons that duplicate spell effects.  Proficiency is not required to use them, and they are usable by anyone even if they have no magical ability.  They follow the rules for Grenade like weapons, and are one use items.  They weigh 1 pound.  Anti-Personnel Grenades may duplicate the following spells: Blacklight, Blindness/Deafness, Cloud of Bewilderment, Contagious Fog, Daze, Daze Monster, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Evard's Black Tentacles, Flare, Flashburst, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust, Grease, Great Thunderclap, Hold Person, Malevolent Miasma, Obscuring Mist, Sensory Deprivation, Stinking Cloud, Solid Fog, Wall of Smoke, Web.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.

*Explosive Grenades* Explosive Grenades are Grenade like Weapons that duplicate spell effects.  Proficiency is not required to use them, and they are usable by anyone even if they have no magical ability.  They follow the rules for Grenade like weapons, and are one use items.  They weigh 1 pound.  Explosive Grenades may duplicate the following spells: Acid Fog, Acid Storm, Disintegrate, Fire Mine, Force Mine, Ice Storm, Lightning Mine, Thunder Mine.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.

*Grenade Launchers* Grenade Launchers are weapons that appear to be similar to Dynamo Cannons, but fire no physical ammo.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They weigh 12 pounds, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Grenade Launcher runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Grenade Launchers may duplicate the following spells: Delayed Blast Fireball, Force Artillery, Fort Cracker, Love Bomb, Magic Grenade, Radiant Assault.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Rockets* Rockets are weapons that appear to be clusters of rockets.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They are vehicle mounted, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Rocket runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Rockets may duplicate the following spells: Blistering Radiance, Cacophonic Burst, Cloudkill, Defenestrating Sphere, Explosive Cascade, Fireball, Firebrand, Scintillating Sphere, Shard Storm, Viscid Glob, Vitriolic Sphere, Vortex of Teeth.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Missiles* Missiles are weapons that appear to be clusters of rockets.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They are vehicle mounted, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Missile runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Missiles may duplicate the following spells: Acid Fog, Acid Storm, Disintegrate, Fire Missile, Ice Storm, Lightning Missile, Otiluke's Freezing Sphere, Thunder Missile.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Big Missiles* Big Missiles are weapons that appear to be clusters of rockets.  They begin with 6 charges, and unlike some magical items can be used by anyone who can pull the trigger, though they still require the right Weapon Proficiency.  They are vehicle mounted, and range depends on the spell effect they are created to replicate.  Once a Big Missile runs out of ammo it can be recharged with x Innovation Points as a Movement Action.  Big Missiles may duplicate the following spells: Dander Explosion, Electromagnetic Pulse, Gawd's Iron Fist, Incendiary Cloud, Sunburst, Tick Bomb.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.
Innovation to Recharge: Requires you to spend Innovation equal to Spell Level x3.

*Nukes* Nukes are one use weapons that are basically bombs.  To use one a PC requires both magical ability (the appropriate number of levels in Engineer count, since that's how you made the thing), and e must take an uninterrupted Full Round Action to arm it.  When arming it he decides if it will detonate on impact, or after a specific period of time (the maximum the timer can be set for is 24 hours).  Anyone who qualifies to arm it can also disarm the bomb as a Full Round Action.  Nukes may duplicate the following spells:  Dander Tornado, Four LOLcats of the Apocalypse, Meteor Swarm, Reality Maelstrom, Wail of the Banshee.
Cost: Weapons cost 1 point of Innovation and 50 GP per Spell Level to create, and require 1 day per Spell Level.

Spells not in the PHB may be found in the Spell Compendium, or in the Kitty Magic section of this thread (or in the posts below).

----------


## Norr

You might want to look at this for vehicular combat. Some terms and stats may have to be converted to DnD standards of course.

----------


## Bhu

Updated the Support and Gunner Kitties.  Let me know what you think about the vehicle stats, and I will revise before finishing up their prerequisites/and costs.

----------


## DracoDei

For Attach in the Feline Way,  You said: "If he is more than one Size Class bigger than you you may be attacked via a one handed weapon.". I think it might help if you said what the other possibilities are for sizes (including just that, like a normal grapple, you can't grapple something more than one size class larger than yourself).

Also, Bite the Hand is basically auto-disarm on a hit (well... except that opposed checks are more unpredictable than set DCs), since skills pump somewhere around twice the rate of saves. I would make it 17 +(Dex/Str) or halve the total BONUS to your tumble check (so not the d20 roll itself).

----------


## Bhu

Attach is based off the Stirge ability of the same name.  I'll have to peek at the other maneuver.  Since they're in the old thread if I  wanna modify them I'll have to repost here.

----------


## DracoDei

Might be wise for you to wait until I have more comments then... then again, maybe not. Also, the Attach thing makes more sense than I first thought it did... must have been the sleeping pill kicking in.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

How about HUGE cats? Maybe KITTYZILLA!!!!

----------


## Cieyrin

> How about HUGE cats? Maybe KITTYZILLA!!!!


He actually did that as an epic PRC in the original thread. Bhu'll eventually get to retooling the PRC to work with the current incarnation of the Cat Burglar.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

{Scrubbed}

----------


## togapika

Any chance we can get a list of upcoming works?

----------


## Bhu

> Any chance we can get a list of upcoming works?


Post 134 on page 5 has a list of possible non epic PrC's I will probably be doing.  Epic stuff will come once I finish that.

I've had a chance to peek at Vehicle Rules in the Arms and Equipment Guide, and have incorporated some of them in the Support Kitteh.  The vehicles just need costs and its done unless I wanna make Feats/rules for extra car bling.

Descriptions for weapons are up in Gunner Kitty.  I just need to decide what spell effects they'll be copying and then i can lists costs.

----------


## togapika

I knew you had those as ideas, I was just wondering if the list was in order...

----------


## Bhu

aaah

Well no it's in no real order, it's just kinda what do I have the most requests for next, and what have I already promised to do.

----------


## Bhu

Crap.  I did the spell lists for the weapons, and some of the levels get jack.  It looks like I may have to make new spells or comb through the books for other stuff.

----------


## togapika

I can Haz Thundercat next...?

----------


## Bhu

I'll give it a shot yes.  I just need to work out prices and Innovation cost for the last 2, and maybe make some new spells to flesh out the list.

----------


## togapika

Thanks! I Wuv You!!
Hmmmm, Vote for Bhu for Kitteh in teh Playground....

----------


## Ranger Mattos

> Thanks! I Wuv You!!
> Hmmmm, Vote for Bhu for Kitteh in teh Playground....


He would win that hands down.

Anyways, I like the Engineer PrC's.

----------


## Bhu

Okay how does this sound: It only costs time and GP to make vehicles,
but guns cost innovation to recharge equal to their spell level, and perhaps to make as well.

----------


## Bhu

While I await reply from Lappy on my ideas, I can start on some new spells:


Fire Mine   
Evocation [Fire]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 60 ft. Line that explodes from the ground and covers a 5' square.
*Duration:* Instantaneous (but see below)
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"The Church of Hextor makes a lovely fire."_

Choose any one square within range, and a bolt of fire 60' high shoots up from it.  Anything within that square takes 1d6 fire damage per caster Level (max 20d6).  The square catches fire and burns for 1d6 rounds doing 1d6 fire damage, as does anything within the Area of Effect not making a Saving Throw.  Opponents who are on fire must make a Concentration Check to cast spells or perform other actions requiring Concentration (Save DC is 10 plus the spells initial damage).
_Material Component_: A small pinch of gunpowder.


Force Mine   
Evocation [Force]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 60 ft. Line that explodes from the ground and covers a 5' square.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"Damn, look at that Orc fly."_

Choose any one square within range, and a bolt of fire 60' high shoots up from it.  Anything within that square takes 1d6 Force damage per caster Level (max 20d6) in addition to being Checked, and is moved upwards to the end of the spells range (i.e. 60') if it fails the Save, and falls the next round. 
_Material Component_: A small glass miniature of a bomb.


Lightning Mine   
Evocation [Electricity]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 60 ft. Line that explodes from the ground and covers a 5' square.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes 

_"And boom goes the dynamite."_

Choose any one square within range, and a bolt of fire 60' high shoots up from it.  Anything within that square takes 1d6 electricity damage per caster Level (max 20d6), and is Stunned for 1d6 rounds if it fails the Saving Throw.
_Material Component_: A small iron rod about 2" long.


Thunder Mine   
Evocation [Sonic]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 60 ft. Line that explodes from the ground and covers a 5' square.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage, but see below
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"I hate that spell."_

_"WHAT?"_

Choose any one square within range, and a bolt of fire 60' high shoots up from it.  Anything within that square takes 1d6 sonic damage per caster Level (max 20d6), and is permanently Deafened.  Anything in adjacent squares must make a Fortitude Save or be permanently Deafened as well.
_Material Component_: A small glass horn.


Fire Missile   
Evocation [Fire]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"I love the smell of burning Mindflayer."_

You unleash a fiery missile that explodes doing 1d6 fire damage per caster level to everything in a 20' Radius (max 20d6), as well as setting that area on fire for 1d6 rounds (everything in or moving through the area takes 1d6 fire damage).
_Focus_: A small metal missile.


Lightning Missile   
Evocation [Electricity]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"Hey Bob!  Lightning does strike twice! HAHAHAHA!"_

The area you point at explodes doing 1d6 electricity damage per caster level (max 20d6), and stunning anyone in the area for 1d6 rounds if they fail the Saving Throw. 
_Focus_: A small metal missile.


Thunder Missile   
Evocation [Sonic]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius 
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes 

_"Man, I bet they hate this spell."_

_"WHAT?"_

The area you point at echoes with thunder doing 1d6 points of Sonic damage per caster level (max 20d6), and permanently deafening anyone in the Area of Effect that fails the Saving Throw.
_Focus_: A small metal missile.


Force Artillery   
Evocation [Force]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"The little whistling noise it make as it comes in just makes this so much sweeter."_

You project a blast of energy doing 1d6 Force damage per Caster Level (max 20d6), and throwing opponents who fail the Saving Throw back 40 ft.  If the opponent impacts a wall or other solid object it takes 1d6 damage per10' it traveled.
_Focus_: A small metal cannon.


Fort Cracker   
Evocation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* See below
*Spell Resistance:* No

_"Nuthin' makes this spell more fun than Giant Ants.  Gotta love blowin' their hills to bits."_

The blast you unleash automatically destroys all objects within range.  Magical objects get a Willpower Save to negate this effect.  Constructs take 1d6 untyped damage per Caster Level (max 20d6), but can make a Fortitude Save for half damage.



Magic Grenade   
Universal [Chaos]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. plus 10 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous, but see text.
*Saving Throw:* See text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"OK, Jim, we are not using this spell again unless you can throw it in a room that we can spike the door shut on."_

You conjure a magical hand grenade that can be thrown like a grenade like weapon up to the spells range.  When it hits roll a d20 to figure out the result:

1: BEEEEEEES!: All Enemies within 20' are attacked by a sudden swarm of bees that stings them.  Injury, Fortitude Save, Initial and Secondary Damage is 1d8 Str.
2: Poison Gas: All opponents within a 20' Radius with 100 hp or less dies immediately.  Opponents with more than 10 hit points are Stunned for 1d3 rounds.
3: It's Mr. Snakey!: An eight headed Hydra is summoned for 1 round per caster Level.  
4: Magic Bomb: A 20' area is subjected to a Greater Dispel Magic.  
5: Epic Boobs: All opponents within a 20' Radius suffer explosive bosom growth.  If they fail a Willpower Save they fall Prone and can't get up for 1 round per caster level due to the sudden crushing wight on their chest.
6: DWARF RAGE!: All opponents within a 20' Radius take 1d6 bludgeoning damage per caster level as really unhappy Dwarves hammer their toes.  A successful Reflex Save halves damage.
7: This...is not Albuquerque...: All opponents within a 20' Radius are Teleported (as per the spell) up to 1d6 mile in any direction.
8: Night of the Bear Traps!: All opponents within a 20' Radius must make a Reflex Save, or take 3d8 damage (plus one per caster level), and be unable to walk until the Bear Trap is removed (DC 25 Str Check).  Once it is removed the opponent is -10 to all Movement speeds until the damage done by the trap is healed.
9: The Trees are Hungry!: All plants in a 20' Radius become sentient and hunger for the blood of non-plantkind!  This works like Animate Plants in all other respects.
10: It's Raining Whales! Hallelujah!: A Cetacean of some sort falls from the sky, doing 1d6 damage per level to everything in a 20' Area.  A Reflex Save halves the damage.
11: Where Did Everyone Go?: All opponents within a 20' Area lose the ability to see anything outside of that area for 1 round/level.  Effectively everything outside of their area becomes Invisible as per the Greater Invisibility spell.  A Willpower Save negates.
12: Hi Satan!: A portal to hell opens, and everything in a 20' Radius takes 1d6 untyped damage per Caster Level as the flames burst forth.  The area burns with hellfire for 1d6 rounds doing 1d6 untyped damage each round.  A Reflex Save halves the damage.
13: Suddenly Nymphs, Thousands of them!: A 20' Radius is filled with nude Nymphs for 1 round.  They have just enough time to realize you are staring before they disappear, and wrath is to be suffered! Anyone capable of seeing them must make a Willpower Save or be permanently Blinded, and Stunned for 2d4 Rounds.
14: The Halflings are Angry!: You are subjected to a sudden brutal stabbing at knee level as a 20' Radius floods with insane Hobbits.  Take 1d6 piercing damage per Caster Level, a successful Reflex Save halves damage.
15: Miniature Hurricane: The weather in a 20' Radius turns bad with 150 mph winds (see DMG page 95), for 1 minute per caster level.
16: Axe Magnet: All opponents within a 20 ' Radius take 1d6 slashing damage per caster level as the air suddenly swarms with axes.  A successful Reflex Save halves the damage.
17: Monkey on Everyone's Back: A Fiendish Girallon is summoned for 1 round per caster level.
18: Explosive Flatulence: All opponents within a 20' Radius are Nauseated for 1 round per caster Level unless they make a successful Fortitude Save.  They are still Nauseated for 1 round even on a successful Saving throw.
19: Teleporting Grenade: One random opponent within a 20' Radius must make a Willpower Save or die.  If the save is successful he takes 3d6 damage instead.
20: Death by Diarrhea: All opponents within a 20' Radius take 1 point of temporary Con damage per 5 caster Levels as they spontaneously poop blood.  A successful Fortitude Save negates.
_Focus_: A small metal hand grenade.


Love Bomb   
Enchantment (Compulsion)[Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. plus 10 ft./level)
*Target* 20' Radius
*Duration:* 1 Round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower Save to negate
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"The Goblins are kissing.  It must be Friday."_

As you chant the words a love song begins to play lightly in the background and rose petals fall within the spells area.  All opponents within that area fall in love with the first member of the opposite sex they see (assuming they're heterosexual), and decide that the time has come for them to begin a life together and perhaps make some children and settle down.  In other words they sneak off to 'romance' until the spell wears off.  If there are no members of the opposite sex available (or whatever they find attractive) they abandon whatever they are doing to obsessively seek one out.  In other words it's a great spell for ticking off the BBEG by co-opting his henchmen.
_Focus_: A Potion of Mating (will explain below).


Tick Bomb   
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. plus 40 ft./level)
*Area:* 20' Radius (See below)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* No

_"AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!"_

As you intone the words of this spell you throw a handful of dead ticks which quickly enlarge into actual Giant Ticks.  This spell works in most ways similar to Summon Monster VII, except you can only summon 2d4 Giant Ticks.
_Material Component_: A handful of dead ticks.

*Giant Ticks*
Huge Vermin
*Hit Dice:* 8d8
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 50 (10 squares), Climb 30
*Armor Class:* 20 (-2 Size, +12 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+24
*Attack:* Bite +10 melee (2d6+6)
*Full Attack:* Bite +10 melee (2d6+6)
*Space/Reach:* 15/ 10
*Special Attacks:* Blood Drain, Improved Grab, Disease
*Special Qualities:* Dark Vision 60, Scent, Vermin Traits
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 10, Con 16, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 2
*Skills:* Hide +4 , Spot +4
*Feats:* -
*Organization:* Solitary, Colony (2-5), or Swarm (6-11)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Advancement:* 9-16 HD (Huge)

_"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!! GITITOFFMEGITIEOFFMEGITITOFFME!!!!"_

I'd add a description here but lets face it you all know what Ticks are.

*Skills:* Ticks receive a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Spot checks. Ticks also have a +4 Racial Bonus to Grapple checks. 

*Improved Grapple (Ex):* Ticks that successfully hit with a Bite attack may immediately make a Grapple check as a Free Action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it is successful it may use it's blood drain.

*Blood Drain (Ex):* A Tick does 1d4 temporary Constitution damage per  round it successfully maintains a Grapple. Once a Tick drains 19 Constitution it drops off and leaves the area. 

*Disease (Ex):* Any living creature successfully bitten by the Tick must make a DC 17 Fortitude or contract the Red Ache disease (see DMG page 292). Save DC is Constitution based.

*Combat:* Grapple and suck, pretty much like real life Ticks.


Electromagnetic Pulse   
Evocation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, F 
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. plus 10 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Willpower Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"Why aren't the damn Golems working?"_

All Constructs and Clockwork devices within range of the spell take 1d6 electricity damage per Caster Level (clockwork devices that are equipment as opposed to monsters or races get no Saving Throw unless magical).  Any Construct that fails the Save is also Paralyzed for 2d4 rounds.
_Focus_: A small magnet.


Gawd's Iron Fist   
Conjuration
*Level:* Clr 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. plus 10 ft./level)
*Area:* 20 ft. Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

_"Or as we prefer to call it, Ceiling Cats Iron Paw."_

A gigantic iron fist (or foot, or other manifestation of your Gawd) shoots down from the sky and smashes down, crushing flat a 20' Radius.  It does 2d6 damage per caster Level (to a maximum of 40d6) to everything in the Area.
_Focus_: A small metal fist.

----------


## Bhu

Tweaked the spell list a little, and build/recharge costs for weapons are up.  Just need descriptions for spells and costs for vehicles and the new kitty starts.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

I think _Spreading The Love_ should be basicly a Love Potion bomb! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lix Lorn

> I think _Spreading The Love_ should be basicly a Love Potion bomb!





> _Spreading The Love_ should be basicly a Love Potion bomb!





> Love Potion bomb!


I need these.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I don't know why it took so long to notice this, but the weapon recharge ability was way off balance.  Ive tripled the recharge costs, and may make a maximum number of times per day the weapons can be reloaded.  Otherwise you'll be tossing around 6th-8th level blasting spells like candy.

Kitty Sniper Feat is done

Spell List has been slightly modified.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I took a stab at the costs for Support Kitteh vehicles and such.  If anyone wants changes I still have to finish the spells so you have time to review them.

----------


## Bhu

I tweaked the spell list a lil again.  I don't feel I've done the Engineer Class true justice with my designs so I may revise these later.  I feel they need something to modify vehicles/guns.  Feats or something maybe.  But togapika has been waiting far too patiently for a request so I'll get a head start on it while I'm thinking up the spells effects.

*THUNDERCAT* 

 

_"Lightning makes the world go round."_  

 Thundercats are specialists in electricity and sonic damage, whether done by Arcane casting or Psionic manifestation.

BECOMING A THUNDERCAT   
Most entrants have studied Arcane Magic (Wizard, Sorcerer, Warmage) or Psionics (Psion, Wilder).

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Spells or Psionics*:  Must be able to cast 3rd Level Arcane Spells or Manifest 3rd Level Powers, and must have one spell (or power if psionic) apiece that can do Electricity or Sonic damage.
*Feats*:  Specialist (see below)
*Skills*:  Either Knowledge (Arcane) or Knowledge (Psionics) 8 ranks, and either Spellcraft or Psicraft 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Thundercat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Concentration (Con), Disable Device (Int), Intimidate (Wis), Knowledge (Arcane or Psionics)(Int), Knowledge (Local, Nature)(Int), Psicraft or Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    THUNDER!, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Lightning Rod, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Can You hear Me Now?, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    THUNDER!, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Lightning Rod
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Can You hear Me Now?, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    THUNDER!, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Lightning Rod, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Can You hear Me Now?, +1 Level of Arcane Caster or Psionic Manifester Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    THUNDERCATS!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Thundercats gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*THUNDER! (Su)*: At 1st level, whenever you cast or prepare any spell granting you Energy Resistance, you may cast/prepare it in a spell slot of one level higher.  If you do, all Allies within 30' gain the benefits of the spell too. If you are Psionic instead, whenever you use an Power that would give you Energy Resistance you can spend an additional 4 power points (these power points are considered separate from your power limit. i.e. if you are fifth level, and can only spend a max of 5 pp on a power, you can spend that 5 pp on the power to max its effects, and still spend the extra to get this effect).
This ability does not increase the casting time for spontaneous casters, nor require the expenditure of your psionic focus, but otherwise counts as metamagic.

At 4th level whenever you cast or prepare any spell doing electrical damage, you may cast/prepare it in a spell slot of one level higher.  If you do, and use it to target an Ally, instead of doing electrical damage you do positive energy damage (i.e. healing) instead.  If you are psionic you instead spend an additional 4 power points in a manner similar to the ability above.
This ability does not increase the casting time for spontaneous casters, nor require the expenditure of your psionic focus, but otherwise counts as metamagic.

At 7th level you can 'lose' any spell you have memorized (or 1 slot if you are a spontaneous caster) with the Electricity or Sonic descriptor.  The melee attacks of all Allies within 30' do additional Electrical or Sonic damage equal to the spells Level for 1 round per Caster Level plus 1d6.  If you are psionic you may pay the full cost of any power doing Electrical or Sonic damage instead to get this effect.

*Lightning Rod (Su)*: At 2nd Level choose one of the following two abilities:  Whenever you successfully damage an opponent with a spell/power doing Electrical damage he must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or he loses his footwear as it explodes.  Or you can lose a 1st level spell (or 1 power point if psionic) to prevent all Allies within 30' from being Dazed or Dazzled for 1 round per point of Charisma Modifier.

At 5th Level choose one of the following two abilities: Make an opposed Level Check against an Opponent casting a spell with the Electricity descriptor to gain control of the spell and redirect it to a new target.  In the case of area of effects you can decide to redirect them in whatever manner suits you, so long as it's within the rules (i.e. you can make a Cone point in a different direction, you can't make it originate from a point other than it's caster).  Or all spells you cast (or power you Manifest) doing Electrical damage have their Save DC increased by +2 (this stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and such).

At 8th Level choose one of the following two abilities: If you successfully damage an opponent with spell or power doing Electrical damage, he must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or he is Feebleminded for a number of days equal to your Charisma Modifier.  Or, if any Ally within 60' is damaged by electricity, you can choose to redirect the damage to yourself.


*Can You hear Me Now? (Su)*: At 3rd Level choose one of the following two abilities: You can lose a 1st level spell (or 1 power point if psionic) to prevent all Allies within 30' from being Deafened for 1 round per point o Charisma Modifier.  Or you can choose to make any opponent make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Mod) or become permanently Deafened whenever you successfully damage them with a spell (or power) doing Sonic damage.

At 6th Level choose one of the following two abilities: You may choose to  cast/prepare a spell with the Sonic descriptor in a spell slot of one level higher (or spend x power points if psionic), and your opponent gets no Saving Throw to avoid any extra effects (though he can still make one to halve damage).  Or if your opponent casts a spell with the Sonic descriptor (you don't need to make a Spellcraft Check to know this for purposes of this ability), as a Swift Action you may 'lose' any spell or spell slot (or spend the base power points for a power of equal level) to immediately counter that spell.  It is lost, has no effect, and the opponent still has to lose the spell.spend pp.

At 9th Level choose one of the following two abilities: A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier, you can cast a spell with the Sonic descriptor, or Manifest a Power that does Sonic damage with a Metamagic (or Metapsionic) Feat without increasing the spells level (or the power point cost in the case of Psionics).  Or you can prematurely 'cast' (or Manifest) a spell/power doing Sonic damage, and store it in one Ally you are touching.  The next time he successfully strikes an enemy in melee, the enemy is affected by that spell as well.  You may only store one spell in an Ally at a time, and if it isn't used within 24 hours it dissipates.

*THUNDERCATS! (Su)*:  Your body becomes a big electrical sponge.  If you are Psionic, you convert Electrical damage into temporary power points (1 power point per two points of damage absorbed).  If not spent within 24 hours they dissipate.  Electrical damage you take is absorbed harmlessly and converted into spells/powers.  You may substitute use these points to cast additional spells per day, but the points fade within 24 hours if not used (see Unearthed Arcana pages 153-157 for the amount of spell points needed to cast a spell of any Level, you get 1 spell point per 2 points of electrical damage absorbed).  You may not hit yourself with Electricity to gain power in this manner.

PLAYING A THUNDERCAT 
 You are the stuff.  Not only can you blast stuff with your super kitteh powers, you can make your companions able to blast stuff.  No one sees that part coming the first time.  Plus it ensures your buddies don't want the baddies to get to you.
*Combat*: Thundercats are a Blaster PrC.  Obviously they intend to concentrate on blasting to the detriment of their other spells/powers.  But with luck you can optimize to still make them a lil effective.  Plus you have some neat options against armored opponents.
*Advancement*: Thundercats tend to either specialize in blasting, or in buffing.  Some occasionally try both but it's not common.
*Resources*: Thundercats are valued members of the Guilds, and as such they can often ask for favors.  After all they've probably juiced up all of the Guilds members at one time or another resulting in their life being saved.

THUNDERCATS IN THE WORLD 
_"You will rue this day!"_ 
 Sometimes you bring people out of potential death by zapping them in the heart.  And then sometimes you kill them by zapping them in the heart.  Kinda fun either way.  
*Daily Life*: You spend the day studying your powers and honing them for the day you get to blow stuff up and wreak havoc.  Blowing stuff up is just the bestest.  Nothing compares.  Except maybe blowing up people...
*Notables*: Tabby-O (CG Human Cat Burglar 1/Psion 5/Thundercat 6) is a local merc for hire for Guilds needing someone to act as a troop commander and buffer.
*Organizations*:  Brother Thundercats always help each other out when asked, and the requirements for entering assure identifying a member is easy.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's react to you in pretty much the same way they react to any other cat who can shoot lightning from their paws: abject terror.

THUNDERCATS IN THE GAME 
 This shouldn't make too much of a dent in the campaign since it's just a Blaster PrC.  It will of course mean the BBEG will need some Energy Resistance....
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Thundercats are generally encountered defending Guild offices, or blowing up hard targets (like the buildings of opposing Guilds).  Plus their abilities to enhance their fellow Guild members make them quite popular.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Awright men, today you assault the Stronghold of Bob Lazarus.  A dangerous man.  A powerful man.  But we have a kitty on our side..."


Tabby-O
CG Human Cat Burglar 1/Psion 5/Thundercat 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +5, Spot +5 
*Languages* Common, Elven, Sylvan, Feline
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex)
*hp* 31 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +6 (+9 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +4 (-8 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Abilities Kitty Form* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +2, THUNDER!, Lightning Rod, Can You Hear Me Now?
*Feats* Combat Manifestation, Greater Psionic Endowment, Power Penetration, Psionic Endowment, Specialist (Claw of Energy), 
*Skills* Autohypnosis +7, Balance +5, Bluff +6, Climb +3, Concentration +8, Disable Device +12, Hide +5, Intimidate +14, Jump +3, Knowledge (Local, Nature) +8, Knowledge (Psionics) +16, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Psicraft +16, Sense Motive +5, Spot +5, Tumble +5
*Possessions*



*EPIC THUNDERCATS* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Spells/Powers* Your Caster/Manifester Level increases with Epic Levels but you do not gain additional spells/power points per day, and do not learn new spells or powers.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Thundercat gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



Specialist 
You may now refer to all lesser mortals you meet by the term 'grasshopper'. *Prerequisites*: Must be able to Cast Spells or Manifest Powers of 3rd level, and must know one of each that does Sonic and Electrical damage.
*Benefits*: This Feat can be taken multiple times.  Each time it is taken you can learn one spell with the Electricity or Sonic descriptor that isn't on your classes Spell List.  If Psionic you can learn one Power not on your list doing Electrical or Sonic damage.

----------


## DracoDei

> If any of your players are military gun enthusiasts how them this.


Should be "show".

Also, what weapons CAN a Support Cat mount if he doesn't  happen to have a  Gunner Kitty he is working with/can buy from? You don't seem to actually include allowances for  the possibility of mounting Dynamo Cannons (of course, I think non-engineers have problems using those).

----------


## Bhu

> Should be "show".
> 
> Also, what weapons CAN a Support Cat mount if he doesn't  happen to have a  Gunner Kitty he is working with/can buy from? You don't seem to actually include allowances for  the possibility of mounting Dynamo Cannons (of course, I think non-engineers have problems using those).


Scroll to the bottom of the Support Kitteh, it mentions there he can mount a Dynam Cannon or smaller weapon if strapped for cash.

----------


## Cieyrin

> *THUNDERCAT*


Thundercats, ho!

----------


## Bhu

Thundercat has some minor fluff, and the mine spells are done.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

How about a Dogslayer class (or Feat)! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Norr

Speaking of Thundercats, I saw this documentary recently. It points out some effects of lightning most people usually don't think about. The youtube version is in seven parts, but it's worth watching.
Note: getting hit by lightning may make your shoes explode.

----------


## Bhu

> How about a Dogslayer class (or Feat)!


To counter Lix's class you mean?


Togapika: Lemme look over the lightning documentary for ideas and I'll start up the tcat

----------


## togapika

Awesome. Maybe something that pairs well with electrokineticist...

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

Some ideas on more kitty-classes:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...t:429,r:5,s:25

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wizard-CAT(Necromancer)


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...41&tx=82&ty=54
^^^^^^^^
WIZARD-CAT

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...t:429,r:9,s:92
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
WIZARD CAT (CONJURER)





> Maybe something that pairs well with electrokineticist...


Electro_cat_eticist!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

I like your enthusiasm  :Small Big Grin: 

Missile spells are done, minor update to Thundercat

----------


## Bhu

Couple more spells done (now taking requests for magic grenade effects), all the thundercat fluff done.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry I havent posted in a few days.  As I mentioned elsewhere, the state is helping me find a job, and a bunch of work from my online job just materialized, so I'm either filling out paperwork, interviewing, or plugging away.  Hopefully I'll sort stuff out this weekend.

Edit: Also updated the Thundercat

----------


## Lix Lorn

Doesn't one apiece mean one of each? As written, you need a power and a spell to qualify.
Also, the Thunder is way stronger for psionics/ Four power points isn't even a 4th level spell slot, but a caster has to lose the equivalent of 17, when he can cast 9th levels. Why not make it...
'At 1st level, whenever you cast or prepare any spell granting you Energy Resistance, you may cast/prepare in a spell slot of one level higher. If you do, all Allies within 30' gain the benefits of the spell too. If you are Psionic instead, whenever you use an Power that would give you Energy Resistance you can spend an additional 4 power points (these power points are considered separate from your power limit. i.e. if you are fifth level, and can only spend a max of 5 pp on a power, you can spend that 5 pp on the power to max its effects, and still spend the extra to get this effect).
This ability does not increase the casting time for spontaneous casters, nor require the expenditure of your psionic focus, but otherwise counts as metamagic.

----------


## Bhu

Thanks for the idea Lix, I has used it!

All spells but two are done, Thundercat has a minor update.

----------


## Bhu

Okay Lix the Love Bomb spell has a rough draft up.  Thoughts?

----------


## Lix Lorn

I love that I'm the one who needs to see it. XD
(I totes am)
Where are spells..?

----------


## Bhu

> I love that I'm the one who needs to see it. XD
> (I totes am)
> Where are spells..?


one page back :D

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showp...&postcount=177

----------


## Lix Lorn

I love it!
Almost as much as Ceiling Cat's Iron Paw.

----------


## Bhu

Does it need more clarification?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Nope, seems pretteh clear. :)

----------


## Bhu

Goody then.  Spells and Thundercat updated.

----------


## Bhu

First ideas for Magic Grenade are up.

----------


## Lix Lorn

I am taking that spell. :3

----------


## Morph Bark

You probably planned on it, but you should make the Thundercat entry say that it also advances spellcasting/manifesting, unless you want it to make the cat less useful.  :Small Wink: 

Sidenote: first time post in these threads. Like oh my god, howwhat i dont even

----------


## Bhu

I wanted to finish out the abilities before considering caster/manifester levels.

----------


## Bhu

Thundercat has everything cept caster/manifester levels, and Magic Grenade has 2 more options.

----------


## Cieyrin

Thundercat's capstone is kinda problematic, as do you still suffer electricity damage while converting it? Also, direct conversion is a bit much. Absorption usually has a loss, so I'd scale back to at least 1 pp per 2 damage. As for the spell points bit, mixing systems is really clunky. Why not just have it recharge expended slots?

----------


## Bhu

Thundercat has been modified.  Any thoughts on caster/manifester levels?

----------


## togapika

FULL!!!
But seriously, most of the benefits the PRC gives are cool, but not way overpowering so it would probably be fine...

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

IDEA! :)

Aspect of Mr. Scruffy
Aspect of Snuggles
Aspect of Cuddles

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93068

----------


## Bhu

I kind of do have snuggles and cuddles, I just call them different names as the Kitteh Gawds.

Mr Scruffy sadly, is probably copyrighted...

I finally got a job this week, and it's gonna suck up 12 hours a day or more of my time.  So posting will be catch as catch can for a week.

Any objections to 8 caster Levels for tcat?

----------


## Bhu

I guess not.  Once I finish up the thundercat I'll be doing a collaboration with Owrtho's Wisp Fire Guide since I've been promising it since forever.

I know I'm moving a lil slow on requests but I'll get em all eventually.

----------


## Bhu

Almost got Tcat done.  Should start new PrC tomorrow.

----------


## Bhu

As long promised we now move on to a crossover PrC between my Cat Burglar and Owrtho's Wisp Fire Guide:

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106072&

*RANPU* 

 

_"You know there are haunted lights in the swamps that lead to death and treasure right?"_  

 Originally the Ranpu were a group of Celtic Cat Burglars who fled their native land, and ended up far away in a strange place.  Luckily for them they were adopted by the Akeneko Ninja Clan, and made honorary Ninja brothers.  Returning to their native land they combined their knowledge local magics and superstition with foreign Ninja skills.  And thus they have never looked back on their former disgrace of being hounded out at sword point, and are now content to bask in the fear of the local populace.

BECOMING A RANPU   
A level in Cat Burglar and several Levels in Wisp Fire Guide will do you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Glowing Lure
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks, Survival 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Hazard Maker, Spell Focus (Color)


*Class Skills*
 The Ranpu's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcane, Dungeoneering, Geography, Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Alternate Wisp Form, Wisp Light Cloak, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Wispfire, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Shadowcat, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Alternate Wisp Form, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Wispfire
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Shadowcat, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Alternate Wisp Form, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Wispfire, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Shadowcat, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Scottish Ninja
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Ranpu gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Wisp Light Cloak (Su)*: Your Wisp Light Cloak melds with your Kitty Forms, and you may still use it's abilities.

*Alternate Wisp Form (Su)*: At 1st level you gain the effects of Freedom of Movement and Pass Without Trace spells while in Wisp Form.  

At 4th level you no longer need to make a Concentration Check to douse your flame in Wisp Form.  You effectively have the Greater Invisibility spell in shadow or dark environments while in this state.  

At 7th Level you can magically create fear while is Wisp Form.  You may cast Eyebite a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier while in Wisp Form.

*Wispfire (Su)*: Your Ranpu and Wisp Fire Guide levels stack for purposes of determining the range of your Wispfire, and it's damage increases by 1d3 at levels 2, 5, and 8.  Also, opponents struck by your Wispfire must make a Willpower Save or be Confused for 1 round (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier).

*Shadowcat (Su)*: At 3rd Level you can now use Freedom of Movement and Pass Without Trace while in Kitty Form as well.  

At 6th Level you gain some immunity to traps in Kitty and Wisp forms.  When you would normally trigger a trap (including those made by the Hazard Spawn ability) you can make a d20 roll plus 1/2 HD plus your Charisma Modifier.  If this equals or exceeds the Save DC for the trap/hazard, it does not activate until after you have passed.

At 9th Level if you make the roll for your 6th level ability you can decide if the trap goes off at all, and can delay it's activation to up to 5 rounds after you are out of it's area of effect.

*Scottish Ninja (Su)*:  While in either Wisp or Kitty Form you may acquire or lose the Incorporeal Subtype at will once per round as a Swift Action.  In both forms your movement no longer provokes Attacks of Opportunity, and you are considered weightless for purposes of setting off traps.

PLAYING A RANPU 
You are Scottish kitty ninja fire kitties.  And you are proud.  Damn proud.  Your traditions are long and noble.  Well in your eyes at least.  The rest of the world frowns on drunken arson and scaring the bejeezus out of people, and losing people in the swamps.  Granted you usually fetch them back out again if they're okay guys but still...
*Combat*: Ranpu are not meant to be toe to toe frontline fighters just like any other ninja.  They prefer stealth and trickerinesses.
*Advancement*: Advancement generally depends on what your clan needs, and what you happen to be good at.  Your family and job are the same after all, and you need to be put to use at what you do best.
*Resources*: Your clan has decent resources available to it.  And if you're carrying out a mission that benefits them as a whole you get to have a little taste of the bling.

RANPU IN THE WORLD 
_"There's cats in them thar swamps."_ 
 The Ranpu are feared by all, and a topic of local obsession.  They're like celebrities among the local swamp dwellers except no one knows their names or what they look like.  Which has to make for a weird life.
*Daily Life*: Life is all about training and missions.  You're more loose than traditional ninja clans, but you still have a strict hierarchy.  
*Notables*: The Swamp Flickerer (CG Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Wisp Fire Guide 5/Ranpu 6) is a local legend who lures bad guys (i.e. the local government) to their death in the swamp.  You think they'd stop going in to hunt her.
*Organizations*: You belong to the clan organization, which is your job, your family, your whole existence pretty much.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to poop themselves before fainting in terror around you, or they go insane waving swords and screaming about revenge.  You're pretty much used to it by now.

RANPU IN THE GAME 
 This is a bit of a bizarre class, and it's ties to a clan may put it's taker at odds with the rest of the group.
*Adaptation*: Definitely meant for silly campaigns, but could be adapted for serious ones.
*Encounters*: Ranpu are generally encountered in lonely places, and then only if the PC's have something they want.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


The Swamp Flickerer
CG Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Wisp Fire Guide 5/Ranpu 6
*Init* +5 (+8 Wisp or KF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Auran
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC Wisp* , touch , flat-footed   (+4 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +3 (+2 Wisp), *Ref* +12 (+15 KF or Wisp), *Will* +11  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-6 KF, -10 Wisp)
*Atk Options* Wisp Fire 3d3 (DC 20)
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Per Day* 1st: 10 (DC 15)
2nd: 8 (DC 16)
3rd: 7 (DC 17)
4th: 4 (DC 18)
Caster Level 10
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*Abilities Wisp* Str 2, Dex 19, Con 8
*SQ* Wisp Light Cloak, Wisp Form (Diminutive), Guiding Light, Danger Sense, Trapfinding, Wisp Presence, Focused Light, Hazard Spawn 10', Glowing Lure (Move), Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +4. Alternate Wisp Form, Shadowcat
*Feats* Greater Spell Focus (Clear), Hazard Maker, Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Silent Spell, Spell Focus (Clear)
*Skills* Bluff +12, Concentration +8, Craft (Gemcutting, Trapmaking, Weaving) +5, Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist +9, Gather Information +12, Hide +9, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Geography, Nature) +8, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Search +9, Sense Motive +4, Sleight of Hand +4, Spellcraft +4, Spot +10, Survival +10, Tumble +9
*Possessions*



*EPIC RANPU* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Wispfire* At Level 21 and every 3 levels thereafter the Ranpu's Wispfire does an additional 1d3 damage.
*Spells* Your caster Level continues to increase, but you do not gain additional spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Ranpu gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



Spell Focus (Color) 
Your spells of a certain color are more important.
*Prerequisites*: 1 level of Wisp Fire Guide
*Benefits*:  This Feat acts just like Spell Focus but instead of a particular school it applies to Wisp Fire Guide spells of a particular color.  You can choose from Black, Brown, Blue, Clear, Green, Gray, Red, White or Yellow.

Greater Spell Focus (Color) 
Your spells of a certain color are more important.
*Prerequisites*: Spell Focus (Color)
*Benefits*:  This Feat acts just like Greater Spell Focus but instead of a particular school it applies to Wisp Fire Guide spells of a particular color.  You can choose from Black, Brown, Blue, Clear, Green, Gray, Red, White or Yellow.  The prerequisite Feat must be the same color as this Feat.

Hazard Maker 
You find it easier to create Hazards.
*Prerequisites*: Hazard Spawn
*Benefits*:  You get a +4 Competence Bonus on Checks made to create Hazards via your Hazard Spawn Ability.

----------


## Owrtho

Well, I look forward to seeing how this will turn out.
Also added a link to it in the Wispfire guide thread.

Owrtho

----------


## Lix Lorn

I love that lolcat. Also, hooray for gratuitous japanese!

----------


## Bhu

OK I got on kinda late today, but I have a little bit of fluff up for the Ranpu, and one more effect for the Magic Grenade spell.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

I found this. It seemed to fit here.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x...ools/20030401c

----------


## Bhu

Thanks Mattos, but everyone sends me that link.  I get it at least 6 times a year  :Small Big Grin:  *hugs*

Ye Olde Scottish Ninja Kittehs have been updated.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

> Thanks Mattos, but everyone sends me that link.  I get it at least 6 times a year  *hugs*
> 
> Ye Olde Scottish Ninja Kittehs have been updated.


Oh. 

The Ranpu looks pretty good so far.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

{Scrubbed}

----------


## Bhu

Ranpu and the Magic Grenade spell have been updated.

----------


## Owrtho

Hmmm, well, wispfire seems fairly straitforward, likely being a progression of the wispfire guide ability of the same name, the others though are more difficult to determine the nature of.  I look forward to seeing what they do.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Okay Owrtho the 1st 2 abilities are up for perusal.

----------


## Owrtho

Looks good so far.  Alternate Wisp Form seems to be slightly modified advancement of the Wisp Form (first grants freedom of movement and Pass Without Trace which is normally gained, then starts diverges from the wisp fire guide to more of a stealthy fear side of things).  Wispfire is about what I expected, though the confusion effect is intriguing.  I look forward to see where the other two abilities take it given the addition of the fear effect and the confusion.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

GLad you like it Owrtho.  Made some slight modifications since I'm running behind tonight, I hope to do more extensive update lateer

----------


## Owrtho

Well, from what I can tell so far, it seems Shadowcat might be a somewhat slow merger of wisp form and kitty form abilities.  May want to say "you may be treated as being under the effects of" for it though, unless you mean they gain the ability to cast it as a supernatural ability (in which case it should be clarified).  Otherwise looks good so far.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Anyone heard  from Lappy?

----------


## Eikonos

No, no  :Small Frown:

----------


## Bhu

All class abilities should be up.  Owrtho did you do Epic level abilities for the Wisp FIre Guides?

----------


## Owrtho

Never got around to making epic level abilities for the wisp fire guide.  Likely would just be some bonus feats, and casting/ability progression.

Looks good.  The shadowcat and Scottish ninja abilities could be fun for screwing people up with traps.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Any thoughts on caster levels?

----------


## Owrtho

Hard to say.  Guide doesn't have the best casting progression to begin with, and I'm not sure how things would work balance wise when combine with the cat burglar.  Could possibly have it fairly high though, given the main benefits of both classes are in the abilities.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

8 levels then maybe?

----------


## Owrtho

That seems like it would be fine.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Skipping Levels 5 and 10 for spells okay?

----------


## Owrtho

I'd think so.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

ok i just need to figure out prerequisite and npc feats and its done

----------


## Bhu

I added three Feats at the bottom.  I'm thinking of using them as prerequisites.  You might like them for your own class Owrtho.

----------


## Bhu

Okay the Ranpu is done pending any requested changes from Owrtho.

*CABBIT* 

 

_"Nibble nibble nibble nibble."_  

 As Cabbits became more popular as domesticated pets, the Guilds decided they needed to take advantage of this.  They also took advantage of the new occupational specialty to specialize part of their training.  Cabbits are meant more for scouting and finding things out than helping outright theft.  They are the Guilds early warning system in the community.

BECOMING A CABBIT   
Most Cat Burglars simply have to have the Cabbit Form and the necessary training.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Kitty Magic (Bouncies, Super Scamper Powers)
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Jump 8 ranks, Listen 8 ranks, Spot 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Any 2 Luck Feats (see Complete Scoundrel)


*Class Skills*
 The Cabbit's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nature, Nobility and Royalty)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Cabbit Magic
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Lucky Cabbit's Foot
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Feets Don't Fail Me Now!
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Cabbit Magic
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Lucky Cabbit's Foot
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Feets Don't Fail Me Now!
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Cabbit Magic
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Lucky Cabbit's Foot
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Feets Don't Fail Me Now!
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    I Am All That Is Bunneh!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Cabbit gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Cabbit Magic (Su)*: At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you get a spell from the following list that you can cast as a Supernatural Ability.  

At Level One you can choose one of the following to cast 5 times per day: Charm Monster, Detect Scrying, Freedom of Movement, Scrying.

At Level 4 you can choose one of the following to cast 3 times per day: Commune with Nature, Passwall, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond.

At Level 7 you can choose one of the following to cast once per day: Greater Arcane Sight, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Phase Door.

*Lucky Cabbit's Foot (Su)*: At Level 2 you get a Luck Bonus to AC equal to your Wisdom Modifier.

At Level 5 you get a Luck Bonus to any 3 skills of  your choice equal to your Wisdom Modifier.

At Level 8 you get a Luck Bonus to any one Saving Throw (decide which one at the beginning of each day) equal to your Wisdom Modifier.

*Feets Don't Fail Me Now! (Ex)*: At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain a cumulative +10' to your base land speed as well as a cumulative +2 Luck Bonus to AC on any round in which you move 10' or more.  This stacks with other Luck Bonuses to AC.

*I Am All That Is Bunneh! (Su)*: When in Kitty Form you may now appear as a bunny as opposed to a kitty.  This means you may now be a giant bunny, a Sabre Toofed Bunny, a Bunnygirl, or even a Bunny Faced Monkey.   Stats remain the same, and your Purr and Feline Empathy abilities now work on bunnies too.  The Blindsight gained from your Cabbit Form now extends to 120'.  You now also automatically succeed on any Jump roll as long as  the distance of the jump is 15' or less.

PLAYING A CABBIT 
 You are just the cutest thing ever, and your exoticness just makes it that much worse.  People can't resist adopting you, and thus spreads the information network of the Guilds.  MWUHAHA! 
*Combat*: Cabbits aren't meant for combat, and tend to rely on speed and luck if forced into a fight.  They defeat their opponents with wit and guile, not brawn.
*Advancement*: Cabbits are usually more interested in magical abilities than most Guild members, probably because of the urban legends of various weird magical abilities attributed to the Cabbit species.
*Resources*: As usual most Cabbits can fall back on the Guild.  As they also tend to network a lot they may even have some resources available outside the Guild.

CABBIT IN THE WORLD 
_"The wise woman says they can turn goat pee into wine!"_ 
 You lead a fun life.  Cabbits are an obsession with the various humanoid species, and they have so many myths and urban legends about them pretending to be one can sometimes be a double edged sword as you could be perceived as too valuable.
*Daily Life*: You lounge about soaking up affection and info.  You also look out for the Guild and whoever has adopted you.  They give you free room and board it's the least you  can do to make sure they don't come to harm..
*Notables*: Hoppy (CG Human Female Cat Burglar 6/Cabbit 6) is a local messenger.  She relays news and supplies for the Guild.
*Organizations*: As per usual, all Cabbits belong to a Cat Burglar Guild.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's luv you.  They also have weird and unusual expectations of you that you will have to learn to deal with.

CABBIT IN THE GAME 
 This is an odd little clas meant more for a roleplaying heavy campaign as opposed to hardcore fighting.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely a silly campaign PrC.
*Encounters*: Cabbits are usually encountered as pampered pets and good luck charms, and even temple guardians.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to escort the Princesses prize Cabbit to her new castle in the East.  Apparently there's some stupid rumor they can poop gold, so everyone is out to get teh poor critter.


Hoppy
CG Human Female Cat Burglar 6/Cabbit 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF, +5 KiF), *Senses*: Listen +11, Spot +11
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, +3 Wis, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +3 Wis, )
*AC Kif* , touch , flat-footed   (+4 Size, +5 Dex, +3 Wis, )
+4 Lucky Cabbit's Foot
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +11 (+14 KF, +15 KiF), *Will* +7  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (-4 KF, -8 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*Abilities KiF* Str 2, Dex 21
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form, Swift Kitty), Burglaring (Evasion, Uncanny Dodge), Kitty Magic (Bouncies, Super Scamper Powers), Kitty Form (Kitten Form), Scamper Bonus, Cabbit Magic (Charm Monster, Passwall), Lucky Cabbit's Foot, Feets Don't Fail Me Now!, Lucky Cabbit's Foot
*Feats* Advantageous Avoidance, Dodge, Lucky Catch, Lucky Start, Mobility, Sly Fortune
*Skills* Balance +9, Bluff +11, Climb +7, Diplomacy +11, Gather Information +11, Hide +9, Jump +7, Knowledge (Local, Nature, Nobility) +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +9, Sense Motive +11, Spot +11, Tumble +9, Use Magic Device +10
*Possessions*



*EPIC CABBIT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Cabbit Magic* At Level 21 and every three levels thereafter, you gain a new Cabbit Magic Ability of any Level.
*Feets Don't Fail Me Now!*  At Level 23 and every 3 levels thereafter you get an additional +10' to your Base Land Speed and an Additional +2 Luck Bonus to AC on any round in which you move 10' or more.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cabbit gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th



Bunnicula 
Mommy why does the bunny have fangs?
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Sabre Toothed Kitty), I Am All That Is Bunneh!, Kitty Magic (I Wuv U)
*Benefits*: Opponents you successfully bite in Bunny (Kitty) Form take a -6 Penalty to all Mind-Affecting Effects for 24 hours.  ANy Mind-Affecting Effect that you can use via spells or other Feat/Ability/etc now also works on Plants.

Bunny Boots 
Your pawsies are now lucky.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Kitty Magic (Missed Me!)
*Benefits*: While in Cabbit Form (or Bunny Form if you have I Am All That Is Bunneh!) you get a +2 Luck Bonus to Balance and Tumble Checks.

Bunny Jump 
Boingie, boingie, boingie!
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Kitty Magic (A Cat Always Lands on His Feet, Bouncies)
*Benefits*: You gain a +4 Luck Bonus to Jump Checks and are no longer limited in jumping height by your Size Class.

 Killer Bunny 
You are a warrior bunny, and a known weapons specialist.  After all you have to protect the more timid bunnies.
*Prerequisites*: Fighter Level 1, Kitty Form (Cabbit, Kattgrrl), I Am All That Is Bunneh!
*Benefits*:  You are proficient with all weapons (Exotic or otherwise), and take no penalties to attack or damage rolls with improvised weapons.  Any Feats you have that apply to a specific weapons now apply to all weapons.

Devil Bunny 
You have a tremendous craving for ham.  You're pretty sure they're kept in tall buildings, and that you can get them by killing the people in those buildings.  Also, you may be crazy.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Fiendish Heritage, I Am All That Is Bunneh!
*Benefits*:  You get a Profane Bonus to all Attack rolls or Opposed Checks of any kind equal to your Charisma Modifier.  

Playboy Bunny 
Your naked form and /or sexuality is quite legendary.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form, Katgrrl Form), I Am All That is Bunneh!
*Benefits*: The Save DC of your Beware the Power of the Hypnobutt ability increases +4.  

Vorpal Bunny 
You have studied the weak points of armor.  Knights hate you, and you have a horrible reputation due to eating many of them.  
*Prerequisites*: I Am All That Is Bunneh!, Kitty Form, Improved Critical (Bite)
*Benefits*: Your bite attacks are now Vorpal as per the weapon.  You also gain a Competence Bonus on Attack and Damage rolls equal to your opponents Armor Bonus to AC.

Ninja Bunny 
You are Ninja Bunneh!  The world shall tremble in Fear!  Well it would if you weren't trying to deceive it into thinking you're harmless.  
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Improved Feint
*Benefits*: If you successfully Feint in combat you do +2d6 damage if your subsequent strike is successful.

Snuggle Bunny 
People fight to hold you.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Kitty Magic (Kitty Wuvs Dwagon)
*Benefits*: Living intelligent beings within 30' who see you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier) or be compelled to pick you up and hold you for 1 minute.  This is a Mind-Affecting Compulsion Effect, and is instantly dispelled if you attack them or do something to reveal you aren't just an animal.  Whether or not they adopt you after the duration is over is up to them.

Dust Bunny 
You are surrounded by dust clouds, even in wind.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), must be able to cast any spell with the Earth descriptor
*Benefits*: Effectively in Cabbit Form you are permanently surrounded by an Obscuring Mist spell except it only affects your square and all adjacent squares, and it's unaffected by wind.  You can see through it fine, and it makes others feel dirty.  Literally.

Fluffy Bunny 
Mah lord you is fuzzy...
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Enhanced Kitty Form (Foofy Kitty)
*Benefits*: You gain Cold Resistance 10.

Easter Bunny 
You may hide small objects in such a way that they can only be found by the person you intend to find them.
*Prerequisites*: I Am All That Is Bunneh!, Kitty Magic (Schrodinger's Kitty)
*Benefits*:  When you hide any object you can designate someone who is able to find it.  Anyone who is not this designated finder gets a -10 Penalty on all Search or Spot Checks meant to find it.  If someone else manages to find it, the item immediately teleports up to 30' away to a random place, but only once.

They Call Me _Mister_ Thumper 
Your kicks are a blur.
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Snap Kick, Superior Unarmed Strike
*Benefits*: When making a Full Attack in Cabbit Form (or Bunny Form once you get I Am All That Is Bunneh!) using your Unarmed Strike you get two additional attacks per round at your (highest BAB -2).  

Stabbity Ears 
You can turn your ears into stabbity backup weapons!
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form), Versatile Unarmed Strike
*Benefits*: When making a Full Attack in Cabbit Form (or Bunny Form once you get I Am All That Is Bunneh!) you get two additional attacks per round at your (highest BAB -2).  The ears do 1d3 plus Str Modifier damage if Tiny sized, and can be used as slashing or piercing weapons (damage scales up or down if SIze class changes as usual).

Brood Rabbit (Vile)
You can spawn Evil Bunnehs!
*Prerequisites*: Evil Brand, I Am All That Is Bunneh!
*Benefits*: As a full round Action you can squat and 'summon' a litter of Devil Bunnies.  This is effectively Summon Monster VIII, but you summon 2d3 Devil Bunnies (i.e. Fiendish Dire Lions) who stay for 24 hours.

Jackalope 
You has lil' bitty antlers!
*Prerequisites*: I Am All That Is Bunneh!, BAB +13
*Benefits*: You do double damage with a charge attack in Cabbit or Bunny Form, and you get a Gore attack doing 1d3 plus Str Bonus in Tiny Size (this scales up or down in the usual manner).  If the Charge is successful you get a Bull Rush Attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity, and you do not take the usual Size Penalty to the roll.

Wolpertinger 
You are freaky!  Legend has it you can eat fire and poop dead whales!  The Dead fear you!  Your venom is an aphrodisiac!  People may also tend to make up weird crap about you too...
*Prerequisites*: Enhanced Kitty Form (Cabbit Form, Sabre-Toothed Kitty Form, Winged Kitty), I Am All That Is Bunneh!
*Benefits*:  Due to your rep, all Enemies within 30' of you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier)  or be Shaken for the Duration of the encounter.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

The Cabbit looks interesting, but I'm not sure what it will be a class for. Scouts (not the class, just for scouting characters)?

----------


## Bhu

A little bit of luck and a little bit of divination.  They can be for scouts yes.

----------


## Kamai

Bhu, first thank you for this awesome class.  Second off, I was thinking of using the Cat Burglar as an NPC in a Pathfinder game.  I want to know if there are any non-obvious changes I should make to it to convert it?  What I am thinking is giving it a D8 hit die (like all 3/4 BAB characters), changing its skills to correspond to the Pathfinder skill consolidation, and possibly letting it have a second favored class (because it seems a lot of variety in the Cat Burglar concept is being able to freely multiclass).

----------


## Bhu

I havent played Pathfinder or seen the system so I'm not really sure  :Small Frown:

----------


## Bhu

Minor Cabbit update

----------


## Cieyrin

Heh, Lucky Cabbit feet, indeed. Throw in some Fortune's Friend and you have a deal.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Fluff is up.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

> _"The wise woman says they can turn goat pee into wine!"_


That made me lol, seriously. As in, I made my sister look at me all "WTF?"  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

I think that the cabbits should have a ability that allows them to track Plants. (Like Lettuce)!

----------


## Bhu

I think Commune with Nature should do that.

----------


## togapika

What about a PRC for good aligned kitties? Like celestial paladin or clericy types. Healing or protecting allies or summat...

----------


## Bhu

> What about a PRC for good aligned kitties? Like celestial paladin or clericy types. Healing or protecting allies or summat...


The Vet kinda does that, but I do have some specialty priests coming

----------


## togapika

Well then maybe just a tank kitty. The kind who can protect peoples and take damage and such.

----------


## Bhu

> Well then maybe just a tank kitty. The kind who can protect peoples and take damage and such.


The Sons of Pinky and the upcoming Iron Floof Kung Fu PrC should take care of that.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

Mew Meow Mew Meow Meow Mew!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bhu

Cabbit updated.

----------


## Bhu

Cabbit done cept for cabbity Feats

----------


## Ranger Mattos

I like it. "I am all that is bunneh"  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

anyone have more ideas for bunny feat names?

----------


## Bhu

I guess not.  I'll finish them up real quick and then Om Nom Nom Fu is next

----------


## Eikonos

Heh, New Year's party is still slowly creeping out of me, so I have more time now to post some wicked bunneeeeh ideas  :Small Big Grin: :

- a feat, in fact propably more than one, or a PrC (epic ??) that allows to lengthen your ears and use them as piercing/slashing weapons

- the notorious jackalope ...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope

- ok, this is definitely either 18+ and/or Book of Vile Darkness material (Hmmm...at least I think it is  :Small Wink: ) - a high level/sub-epic class that allows a half-fiend female cabbit to deliver demonic offspring like a garden sprinkler (...I've to stop drinking rainbow colored alcoholes for my own sake... :Small Amused: )

That would be my two coppers.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

A Cabbit feat called Springy Feets that allows him to jump extremly far.

----------


## Debihuman

How about "They Call Me, _Mister_ Thumper" as a feat?

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Cabbit Feats have prereqs and a quick description up.  Sorry this is taking so long.

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:0&tx=67&ty=80

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...429,r:25,s:199
Just sayin'  :Small Big Grin: 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...t:429,r:5,s:27

BEHOLD! THE MOUSE-LORD PrC!!!!! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:0&tx=67&ty=80
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...429,r:25,s:199
> Just sayin' 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...t:429,r:5,s:27
> 
> BEHOLD! THE MOUSE-LORD PrC!!!!!


omg those are cute...

Peek at the professional Mouser on page 2  :Small Big Grin: 

ANd now something you requested a while back

*OM NOM NOM FU* 

 

_"MOWS!" (translation: *Kitty is hungry!!! Feed Kitty!*)_ 

 This one is a little bizarre even for the Guild.  At one point ranks of the Guilds defending muscle had grown rather thin, and the Guild began to look into non traditional methods of protecting itself.  Someone suggested extra-dimensional holding spaces, and thus the idea for a mobile prison was born.  They're still working out some of the bugs.

BECOMING AN OM NOM NOM    
You just need to be a Cat Burglar with some minimal combat training, and a willingness to experiment with odd new things.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Kitty Magic (Swift Paws)
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Improved Grapple, Improved Unarmed Strike


*Class Skills*
 The Om Nom Nom's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +0    Improved Grab
2. +2    +3     +3     +0    Swallow Whole
3. +3    +3     +3     +1    Storage Space
4. +4    +4     +4     +1    Improved Grab
5. +5    +4     +4     +1    Swallow Whole
6. +6    +5     +5     +2    The Regurgitator
7. +7    +5     +5     +2    Improved Grab
8. +8    +6     +6     +2    Swallow Whole
9. +9    +6     +6     +3    Improved Storage Space
10.+10   +7     +7     +3    Extradimensional Prison
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: The Om Nom Nom gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Improved Grab (Su)*: At 1st Level if you succeed in making a Bite Attack in Kitty Form against an opponent your Size Class or smaller, you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you may do your bite damage.  At 2nd Level you may use Swallow Whole.  

At 4th Level you no longer take Size Penalties to Grapple Checks, and can Grapple an opponent up to 2 Size Classes above your own.

At 7th Level you can Grapple an opponent of any Size Class.

*Swallow Whole (Su)*: At 2nd Level in Kitty Form you can Swallow Whole an opponent up to your own Size Class with a successful Grapple Check.  It takes (1d6+Charisma Modifier) bludgeoning damage, and (Charisma Modifier) Acid damage per round.  An opponent can cut it's way out by doing 15 points of damage with a light slashing or piercing weapon against AC (10+ 1/2 Natural AC Bonus if any).  Once the creature exits muscular action closes the hole, and other victims must cut their own way out.  In Kitty Form your stomach can hold 1 Tiny, or 4 Diminutive or Smaller opponents.  This ability scales with different sized Kitty Forms, as does the bludgeoning damage (acid damage increases plus or minus one per difference in Size Class, with a minimum of 1 point).

At 5th Level you can Swallow Whole any opponent up to 1 Size Class bigger than you are.  In Kitty Form your Stomach can hold 1 Small, 4 Tiny, or 8 Diminutive or smaller opponents.  

At 8th Level you can swallow any opponent up to 3 Size Classes bigger than yourself.  In Kitty Form your stomach can hold 1 Large, 4 Medium, 8 Tiny, or 16 Diminutive or Smaller opponents.

*Storage Space (Su)*:  At 3rd Level your stomach contains an extradimensional pocket space and effectively functions as a Type ! Bag of Holding.  When swallowing something, non living items go to this space, living items (as well as undead and constructs) go to the usual stomach.  You may hwarf up one item of your choice as a Standard Action.

*The Regurgitator (Su)*: At 6th Level as an Immediate Action you may make an opposed Level Check to 'swallow' a damaging spell that specifically targets you, and shunt it to your internal Storage Space.  Note that if you have any items held here they take the full effect of the spell.  As a Standard Action you can spit the spell back up on the next round or up to 24 hours later, and your target takes the full effects.  Caster Level is equal to the original caster.

*Improved Storage Space (Su)*: At 9th Level you may now hold as much as a Type II Bag of Holding.  You may now cough up stuff as a Swift Action.

*Extradimensional Prison (Su)*: At 10th Level creatures you swallow may be redirected to your Storage Space.  If you can breath, so can whatever is in your Storage Space.  In other words you can carry living beings in it, unlike a Bag of Holding.  There are downsides.  If you inhale poison, or begin to suffocate or drown, so do they.  If you swallow a damaging spell, they take the effects.  You may cough up one person as a Swift Action, 2 as a Standard Action, or everyone as a Full Round Action.  In Kitty Form your Prison can hold as many people as would fit in a Type II Bag of Holding.  Once swallowed, a being needs to be coughed up voluntarily by you to escape, or a Freedom, Miracle, or Wish spell must be cast.  If your opponent has anything like a Bag of Holding or Portable hole, it's left outside your body.

PLAYING AN OM NOM NOM  
 You have an expedient way of dealing with problems: your ever hungry maw.  If something needs taken care of you just eat it.  Eventually once you're practiced enough if something needs hidden you just eat it.  Eating is basically how you solve most of life's problems.   And best of all you never gain a pound.
*Combat*: Om Noms grapple and devour opponents.  Eventually they poop them out assuming they aren't just imprisoning them.  
*Advancement*: Om Noms are specialists, and they all tend to advance in pretty much the same manner.  They need to for their job.
*Resources*: Unless on a mission, Om Nom Noms are on their own.  Their Guild missions tend to be super important though, so they get whatever is needed to get them done.

OM NOM NOMS IN THE WORLD 
_"That cats gonna eat us out of house and home!"_ 
 As far as the world is concerned you're an ordinary cat until the Guild activates you.  Then things (and sometimes people ) disappear near you.  It's kinda creepy that no one ever connects you to it.
*Daily Life*: You pretty much have life to yourself until something needs hidden or kidnapped or stolen.  
*Notables*: Stonybutt (N Male Dwarf Cat Burglar 2/Fighter 4/Om Nom Nom 6) is a promising Om Nom in his Guild.  Ginger (NE Female Human Cat Burglar 2/Monk 4/Om Nom Nom 6) is a renegade the Guild is seeking to put down.
*Organizations*: As with all Guild members you belong to the Guild itself.  You also belong to an elite unit of of munchers.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to think you're just a hungry kitty.  Awww, poor lil' kitty....

OM NOM NOMS IN THE GAME 
 This class can cause problems due to it's odd abilities.  Make sure you want to allow it in your campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Om Nom Noms can be found anywhere Guilds can be found.  They are often scattered throughout the city posing as cats until needed.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Local food supplies are being stolen.  Initially the main suspects were rats, but after turning cats loose to get rid of them the problem has gotten worse.  The PC's are asked to find out whats up.


Stonybutt
N Male Dwarf Cat Burglar 2/Fighter 4/Om Nom Nom 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +4, Spot +4, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 92 (12 HD)
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +9 (+12 KF), *Will* +2  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +11, *Grp* +13 (+10 KF)
*Atk Options* Improved Grab, Swallow Whole, The Regurgitator
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Abilities KF* Str 8, Dex 18
*SQ* Stonecunning, Stability, Other Dwarf traits, Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +2, Kitty Form, Kitty Magic (Swift Paws), Storage Space
*Feats* Improve Unarmed Strike, Improved Grapple (B), Weapon Focus (Bite)(B), Weapon Specialization (Bite)(B)
*Skills* Bluff +6, Climb +6, Gather Information +7, Hide +9, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Local) +3, Listen +4, Move Silently +9, Search +3, Spot +4, Tumble +5, Use Magic Device +6
*Possessions*



*EPIC OM NOM NOM * 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Om Nom Nom gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

That pic is adorable! XD

I expect some transdimensional Swallow Whole from this one, I do!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

How about the ability to make Bite attacks do no damage, but make the victum helpless! (They are standng there saying AWWWWWW!).

----------


## Cieyrin

> How about the ability to make Bite attacks do no damage, but make the victum helpless! (They are standng there saying AWWWWWW!).


Something like this, maybe?

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

> Something like this, maybe?


YEP!  :Small Big Grin: 

AWWWWWWWW!!!

----------


## Bhu

> That pic is adorable! XD
> 
> I expect some transdimensional Swallow Whole from this one, I do!


And you will not be disappointed (peek back again)




> How about the ability to make Bite attacks do no damage, but make the victum helpless! (They are standng there saying AWWWWWW!).



This ability will be forthcoming with the Itty Bitty Pwitty WUn PrC remake.

----------


## Bhu

Cabbit Feats and Om Nom Nom updated.

----------


## Bhu

I have some more Bunny Feats done.  Also did some more of the Magic Grenade spell (forgot it needed finished), and a minor fluff update to the Om Noms.

----------


## Bhu

I need two more damage effects for the magic grenade spell.  Any suggestions?

----------


## togapika

Temporarily turn the opponents into cats!

----------


## Owrtho

> Temporarily turn the opponents into catsmice!


Fixed it for you.

Owrtho

----------


## Sir Shadow

You keep saying these are for silly campaigns... but I could totally play most of these straight, as long as I didn't refer to them by their actual class names <__<;;;

----------


## Bhu

Om Nom has fluff and first ability.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Om Nom has fluff and first ability.


Looking very promising.

----------


## Bhu

Swallow Whole is up

----------


## Cieyrin

> Swallow Whole is up


The 2nd level ability doesn't seem the slightest bit useful, as how many fine creatures are you really gonna find that's actually a threat to you? Better to push the extradimensional tummy early and make it able to hold creatures of your size, maybe 1 size larger.

It also doesn't seem to scale at all if you go for a bigger kitty form, like Saber Kitty (if I'm remembering my forms right).

----------


## Bhu

Magic Grenade done, Bunny Feats and Om Noms updated.

----------


## Norr

To swallow a spell with Regurgitator, it seems like you have to ready an action for it (unless the spell is ongoing). Is this the intention?
Also, someone just put the Spellthief out of a job, I like Regurgitator better.

It also seems you have an error in Swallow whole rank 3, it should probably say 1 medium, 2 small, 4 tiny etc.

I grin at the thought of combining this with Reaping Mauler. Sleeper lock+Swallow whole anyone?

----------


## Cieyrin

> To swallow a spell with Regurgitator, it seems like you have to ready an action for it (unless the spell is ongoing). Is this the intention?
> Also, someone just put the Spellthief out of a job, I like Regurgitator better.


Yeah, indeed. You may want to make it an Immediate action, so you can catch things and hurl them back.  :Small Tongue: 




> I grin at the thought of combining this with Reaping Mauler. Sleeper lock+Swallow whole anyone?


Eh, Reaping Mauler isn't that great, actually. It's mostly geared towards getting out of grapples, as opposed to into them. Plus, the special holds take too long to get off, I find, especially if you're just going to Swallow them up, anyways. Better to lock them away now then have them flopping around and causing you trouble.

----------


## Owrtho

Not sure if you're intentionally using a different scaling factor, but most swallow whole abilities I've seen creatures have use a scaling factor of four between different sizes (so 4 small equal 1 medium, 4 tiny = 1 small, etc.).  Just thought I'd point it out.

Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

> Not sure if you're intentionally using a different scaling factor, but most swallow whole abilities I've seen creatures have use a scaling factor of four between different sizes (so 4 small equal 1 medium, 4 tiny = 1 small, etc.).  Just thought I'd point it out.
> 
> Owrtho


Not many abilities give PC's Swallow Whole, so I wanted to try this out in a game first and make sure it's not overly abuseable.

----------


## Sir Shadow

Well... it's not like they can't get out <__<

Though, they do have to use a small slashing weapon... how many people just have those lying around >__> 

I think the different scaling is ok....

----------


## Bhu

Om Noms is done if you like the capstone.  Iron Floof is up next.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Om Noms is done if you like the capstone.  Iron Floof is up next.


Still don't much care for The Regurgitator being based off of a move action, which comes down to you having to ready to catch, which isn't exactly a good mechanic if you ask me. If it was an immediate action to catch, then it'll actually get used. I'd also have The Regurgitator use the Spell Turning limitations, as it's basically a slower version and should probably stick with what that can and can't do, like catching an area spell is probably not likely to happen if you're not at the epicenter.

On the Extradimensional Prison, how does it interact if the creature's you're capturing have extradimensional spaces, like Bags of Holding or Portable Holes? Do you suddenly have a rift to the Astral Plane in your stomach?

----------


## Bhu

Bunny Feats are done and Om Noms has been tweaked.  If they're okay now, Iron FLoof is coming up.

----------


## Bhu

*IRON FLOOF KUNG FU* 

 

_"I am merely a statue.  I am not the kitty you are looking for."_  

 Aside from being responsible for Pocket Kitties the city of Le Gevaudan is also responsible for this little pocket of weirdness.  Iron Floof practitioners study magic that allows them to turn into metal cats.  When standing still they look like statues, and coincidentally that's what the city has an abundance of: metal cat statues.  This allowed them to hide in plain sight again, and provided them a means of revenge by allowing them a replacement for the legendary Sons of Pinky who are less able to travel about in public..

BECOMING AN IRON FLOOF   
Becoming an Iron Floof requires a certain inner rage, so most of them have a Barbarian Level or so

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Rage
*Skills*:  Balance 4 ranks, Bluff 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Perform (Statue) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Any Feat requiring Rage as a prerequisite


*Class Skills*
 The Iron Floof's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis, and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Iron Transformation
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Iron Strength +2
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Iron Fortress
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Iron Transformation
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Iron Strength +4
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Iron Fortress
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Iron Transformation
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Iron Strength +6
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Iron Fortress
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    I...AM...IRON KITTEH!
```

*Iron Transformation (Su)*: At 1st Level as a Move Action you can change your body into magical metal while in Kitty Form.  Your weight quadruples, and your Natural Attacks are considered to be cold iron for purposes of bypassing DR.  Your Natural Bonus to AC increases by an amount equal to your Iron Floof Level.  This metal does not rust and is not subject to magnetism.

At 4th level while in your metal body DR x/-, where x is equal to half your Iron Floof level (round down).

At 7th Level your Natural Attacks in metal form are considered both Cold Iron and Adamantine for purposes of overcoming DR.

*Iron Strength (Su)*: At second level while in your metal body your Strength score increases by +2.  This increases to +4 at 5th Level, and +6 at 8th Level.

*Iron Fortress (Su)*: At 3rd level while in your metal body you are immune to disease and poison, and you have a 25% chance of changing a critical hit into a normal one.

At 6th Level you are immune to petrification and do not require air while in your metal body.  Your chance to convert criticals to regular hits increases to 50%.

At 9th level you are immune to non lethal damage from physical attacks while in your metal body, and your chance to convert criticals to regular hits increases to 75%.

*I...AM...IRON KITTEH! (Su)*: At 10th level while in your metal body you gain Energy Resistance 10 to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, and Sonic damage.  You are also now immune to critical hits.

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Iron Floof's gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

PLAYING AN IRON FLOOF
 Your job is awesome.  You get to spend long, boring hours gazing into nothingness pretending to be a stature in key points of the city where you may be needed at a moments notice with only the idiotic chatter of passers by to keep you from going mad.  Thankfully you get to let off steam by beating someone down every so often. 
*Combat*: Generally you go metal (if you haven't already), go Rage, and then charge heedlessly into the enemy regardless of size or logical decision making.  Life is fun this way.
*Advancement*: Most Iron Floofs choose similar paths.  They're paid quite well to be adept at mooshing the bad guys.
*Resources*: As a typical member of the Guild you have access to what is necessary to complete Guild missions (which usually mean butt kickin' or spying in your case).

IRON FLOOF IN THE WORLD 
_"Man...it might be the pipeweed...but I would freakin' SWEAR those statues change every day."_ 
 Most people think you are decorative ornaments.  They'd poop themselves if they knew you were alive.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent in training your powers, or endless boredom perfecting your ability to be a statue via the Perform (Statue) skill.
*Notables*: Britain (N Male Dwarf Cat Burglar 3/Barbarian 3/Iron Floof 6) is a very odd Dwarf who likes standing still for hours on end so this was a dream job.  Chelsea (CE Human Female Cat Burglar 3/Barbarian 3.Iron Floof 6) took this job to get revenge on high society for casting her out.
*Organizations*: Since the Sons of Pinky can't  fully do their job in a city state that expects cats to be thieves, you needed to take up the challenge, and therefore replace them in the usual Guild hierarchy.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's assume you're a statue cause they haven't twigged on to what you can do yet.  And you'll be keeping it that way by silencing anyone who does.

IRON FLOOF IN THE GAME 
 This class is an odd one because it assumes all the players will be Iron Floofs in a hit squad, or that you're on loan to someone.  And since hit squads face long moments of boredom followed by spastic flailing, your campaign will be unfit for some possibly.
*Adaptation*: This could be used for serious campaigns too.
*Encounters*: Iron Floofs are usually encountered in public as statuary, or in alleys or lonely places preferred for ambushes if they're hunting you.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are waiting to ambush something in the hall making loud clanging sounds.  When the door opens a small kitty comes in and meows.  It isn't until the Rogue picks it up and fals to the ground as the cat turns into solid steel that things get twitchy.


Britain
N Male Dwarf Cat Burglar 3/Barbarian 3/Iron Floof 6
*Init* +1 (+3 BC, +4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +7, Spot +5, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC Raging* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Rage, +1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC KF Raging* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Rage, +2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*AC BC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +3 Dex, )
*AC BC Raging* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Rage, +1 Size, +3 Dex, )
*AC Metal KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +6 Natural, )
*AC Metal KF Raging* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Rage, +2 Size, +4 Dex, +6 Natural, )
*AC Metal BC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +6 Natural, )
*AC Metal BC Raging* , touch , flat-footed   (-2 Rage, +1 Size, +3 Dex, +6 Natural, )
*hp* 111 (12 HD), 135 Raging
*Fort* +13 (+15 Raging), *Ref* +7 (+10 KF, +9 BC), *Will* +3 
Uncanny Dodge 
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +11, *Grp* +13
*Atk Options* Sneak Attack +1d6, Rage 4/day
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14 (18 Raging), Dex 12, Con 18 (22 Raging), Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 12
*Abilities KF* Str 8 (12 Raging), Dex 18
*Abilities BC* Str 10 (14 Raging), Dex 16
*Abilities Metal KF* Str 12 (16 Raging), Dex 18
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +1, Kitty Form, Kitty Magic (Innocence), Enhanced Kitty Form (Foofy Kitty), Trap Sense +1, Fast Movement, Stonecunning, Stability, Dwarf traits, Iron Transformation (DR/3-), Iron Strength, Iron Fortress
*Feats* Extra Rage, Instantaneous Rage, Leopard's Rage, Mad Foam Rager, Tomcat
*Skills* Balance +5, Bluff +5, Climb +8, Gather Information +5, Hide +5, Jump +8, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +4, Listen +7, Move Silently +5, Perform (Statue) +3, Spot +5, Survival +3, Tumble +7, Use Magic Device +5
*Possessions*



*EPIC IRON FLOOF* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Iron Transformation*  Your Natural Armor Bonus and DR increase with Epic Levels.
*Iron Strength* Your Bonus to Strength increases an additional +2 at Level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Iron Floof gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th


Silver Kitty 
You may now cause Lyacanthropes to poop themselves.
*Prerequisites*: Iron Transformation
*Benefits*: Your natural Attacks are in your metal body are now also considered Silver for purposes of penetrating DR.

Steel Kitty 
You are one tough kitty.
*Prerequisites*: Iron Transformation, BAB +10
*Benefits*: This increases your natural AC Bonus by +2 or your DR/- by +2, and can be taken multiple times.

----------


## Sir Shadow

<__<;;; I really like the Om Nom Nomer, any chance we could see an Advanced/Pr Class for it that expands its gut into a small demiplane?

----------


## Bhu

remind me when i start doing the Epic Level stuff  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Iron Floof now has some initial fluff

----------


## Lix Lorn

I am still here and reading! Just haven't had any worthwhile comments.

That said, I like the iron floof. Should its natural attacks say COLD Iron?

----------


## Cieyrin

The Om-Nom is much better now, I likes.  :Small Smile: 

As for Iron Floof, like Lix, I'm wondering whether you meant Cold Iron. Otherwise, it's interesting.

----------


## Bhu

Yeah its cold iron.  I fixed it and added some fluff

----------


## Cieyrin

> Yeah its cold iron.  I fixed it and added some fluff


You missed the change in the 7th level version.

----------


## Bhu

just need cap and IF is done

----------


## Norr

Regurgitator: I just noticed, if a living being goes into the regular stomch and his gear goes into the Storage Space, what will the creature use for a cutting tool? Not everyone have access to natural weapons.

----------


## Sir Shadow

it can never escape mwauahahahahahaa

----------


## Bhu

> Regurgitator: I just noticed, if a living being goes into the regular stomch and his gear goes into the Storage Space, what will the creature use for a cutting tool? Not everyone have access to natural weapons.


I'm not sure where you're getting this.  If you swallow a critter it goes to the storage space or your stomach, and so does all it's stuff.

----------


## Bhu

Cap is up, if no one objects to it the new kitty will be up tomorrow

----------


## Debihuman

Reguritator is just gross.  Are you coughed up like a hairball?  Ewww.

Debby

----------


## Cieyrin

> Reguritator is just gross.  Are you coughed up like a hairball?  Ewww.
> 
> Debby


No one ever said kitties are all cute and fuzzy. There are some downsides to them, too. It's insult to injury and should really add a shaken condition, if you ask me!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

Iron FLoof modified, and now has two feats

*MEOWCENARY*

 

_"Gentlemen, war is Hell."_  

 Meowcenary's are just that: cat mercenaries.  No job is too hard, or too expensive for them to take on.  They'll fight pretty much anybody, and they love doing it.  

BECOMING A MEOWCENARY   
Kitty FOrm and plenty of levels in Warblade or Swordsage will pretty much do it for you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Battle Clarity
*Maneuvers Known*:  Must know 2 Maneuvers each from Tiger Claw and the Feline Way
*Feats*:  Dodge, Kitty Dodge, Eye of the Housecat (new Feats listed with the Feline Way)
*Skills*:  Jump 8 ranks (if going for Gun Fu replace this with Concentration 8 ranks), Tumble 8 ranks, Use Magic Device 4 ranks 


*Class Skills*
 The Meowcenary's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex, Climb (Dex), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Martial Lore (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Combat Style, Maneuvers, Stances
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Unique Maneuver
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Combat Style
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Unique Maneuver
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Combat Style
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Unique Maneuver
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Meowcenary's gain proficiency with Dynamo Cannons (see The Engineer Core Class) and Guns (magical weapons I will eventually be making.  Think of them as rechargeable wands with limited shots that anyone can use even without Use Magic Device).

*Maneuvers*: At each even numbered Level you can learn a new Maneuver from the Diamond Mind, Feline Way, Tiger Claw, or White Raven styles if you meet the Maneuvers prerequisites.  At 3rd, 6th, and 9th Levels you gain an additional Maneuver readied per day.  Your Warblade and Meowcenary Levels stack for purposes of determining you Initiator level.  

*Stances*: At 5th level you learn a new Stance from the Diamond Mind, Feline Way, Tiger Claw, or White Raven styles if you meet the prerequisites

*Combat Style*:  At 1st Level you must choose between two styles of combat: The Way of the Cat (Melee), or Gun Fu (ranged).

The Way of the Cat: At 1st Level the Save DC of all Maneuvers you perform from the Feline Way or Tiger Claw are +2.

At 4th Level your Initiator Level is +2 when using Maneuvers from the Feline Way or Tiger Claw styles.

At 7th Level you do an additional +1d6 damage with any successful melee attack while in a Feline Way or Tiger Claw Stance.

Gun Fu: At 1st Level you may now use certain Maneuvers with Ranged as well as Melee Weapons.  You may use the following once you get them: Diamond Nightmare Blade, Disrupting Blow, Emerald Razor, Greater Insightful Strike, Insightful Strike, Ruby Nightmare Blade, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Time Stands Still (Diamond Mind), Ambush (The Feline Way), Flesh Ripper, Wolf Fang Strike (Tiger Claw).  You may also wield Guns or Dynamo Cannon despite not having opposable thumbs.  Do not question this.

At 4th Level Dynamo Cannons and Guns are considered preferred weapons of you chosen discipline, and gain any bonuses or abilities that would therefore apply to them.

At 7th Level you may 'reload' a Gun as a Full Round Action a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier.

*Unique Maneuver*: At levels 3, 6, and 9 you get to learn a Maneuver unique to this PrC (if you have access to Maneuvers of that Level).  The list you can choose from depends on which Combat Style you took at 1st Level.

_The Way of the Cat_:

*Cats Are Magic*
The Feline Way (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Instantaneous

You may use this when subjected to any Spell, Spell-Like Ability, Supernatural Ability, or Psi-Like Ability.  It's effects are canceled, and your opponents turn ends.

*Cats Are Mean*
The Feline Way (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

When you use this boost all attacks you make until the end of the turn threaten a Critical on an 18-20 unless they already have a better chance.

*Cats Are Superior*
The Feline Way (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Instantaneous

When you use this boost you gain a +12 Bonus on all opposed Checks until the end of the turn.

*Cat Scare*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Saving Throw*: Willpower Negates

You perform a melee attack on an opponent who is Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, Flat-Footed, unaware of you, or whom you are Flanking.  He takes normal damage and if he fails a Willpower Save is Panicked for 1 round.

*Cats Have 9 Lives*
The Feline Way (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You

You may use this Counter when your opponent attacks you in any manner that causes damage (or would cause your death), that action is negated, and his turn ends.

*Cheshire Cat Grin*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: 60'
*Target*: One Creature
*Saving Throw*: Willpower Partial

You smile at one creature within 60 feet.  He takes 2 temporary Wisdom damage, and if he fails a Willpower Save he is Frightened for 1d3 rounds.



_Gun Fu_:

*BFG*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One Creature

You make a Ranged Attack Roll with a Gun doing an extra +1od6 damage.

*Cold Sniper*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial

You make a Ranged Attack Roll with a Gun (which cannot be an Area of Effect weapon) and receive no penalties based on Range, and negate any miss chance due to Concealment.  If the Gun does not normally provide a Ranged Touch Attack it does for this attack roll.

*Marked Bullet*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One Creature

You make a Ranged Attack with a Gun against an opponent, and if successful all other Attack rolls made against him this Turn gain a +2 Bonus.

*Needs More Dakka*
Gun Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

When using this Boost, until the End of the Turn if you make a Full Attack you get iterative attacks with Guns.

*No Range Like Point Blank Range*
Gun Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You

You may use this Counter when an opponent misses you with a Melee Attack.  You immediately get an Attack of Opportunity if holding a Gun, and do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity for using a Ranged attack in melee.

*Trigger Happy*
Gun Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

You must decide to use this Boost at the beginning of the turn before anyone has gone.  If you use it , for this round only you go first before anyone.  If you successfully hit an opponent Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, or Flat-Footed, he takes an additional +3d6 damage.



*Veteran*: At 10th Level the three special Maneuvers you have learned from this PrC are always considered Readied.

PLAYING A MEOWCENARY 
 Meowcenary's are professional bad asses.  You have a butt needs kickin' they can be hired for the right price.  And that doesn't mean for cheeseburgers neither... 
*Combat*: Meowcenary's are unique in that they train heavily in both gunnery and the Feline Way, so it's never good to assume they're just limited to melee combat.  
*Advancement*: Meowcenary's have a certain flexibility on their development unless their Guild requires certain skills or abilities.  Many tend to either specialize in hand to paw combat or as gunners.
*Resources*: Resources depend on how big your Guild is and how rich the people paying you are.  Sometimes you have the heavy guns, sometimes you just scrape bye.

MEOWCENARIES IN THE WORLD 
_"We have a problem Dogfort."_ 
 Meowcenary's are hidden specialists.  If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the Meowcenary's.  Just make sure to keep them out of your liquor cabinet.
*Daily Life*: Training, combat, booze, women, and fine cigars are what occupies your time.  And occasionally screaming and explosions as well.  Kinda sad you even have the explosions in your life outside of fighting in wars...
*Notables*: Patton (N Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Warblade 5/Meowcenary 6) is a well known Meowcenary Guild Leader who takes no prisoners.
*Organizations*: Almost all Meowcenary's belong to a mercenary Guild of some kind, the largest organization being the legendary Catfort.

NPC Reaction 
 Gun toting cats don't exactly scream "reasonable well adjusted members of society" so you may have some problems fitting in...

MEOWCENARIES IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are or were a part of a mercenary Guild, which means your character likely has some enemies to bring to the group.
*Adaptation*: This is for silly campaigns.  It'll be hard to keep a straight face playing this.
*Encounters*: Meowcenary's are generally found on one side or the other in wars or conflicts, or in bars if they're between jobs.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are calmly playing poker and drinking when a group of cats walk in and begin getting drunk and shooting guns off.  One of the barmaids begins swatting them with a broom, and they tell her off which makes the bartender feel as if he has to defend her.  You just know things are about to go bad when the door is kicked open by a Drow who points at either the cats or the tender and screams "YOU!"


Patton
N Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Warblade 5/Meowcenary 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF), *Senses*: Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 76 (12 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +8 (+11 KF), *Will* +3  
Battle Clarity +2, Uncanny Dodge
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +11, *Grp* +11 (+4 KF)
*Atk Options* Weapon Aptitude, Battle Ardor +2, Combat Style (Gun Fu)
*Combat Gear*
*Maneuvers Known* 1st: Moment of Perfect Mind, Sapphire Nightmare Blade, Testing the Waters, Wolf Fang Strike
2nd: Emerald Razor
3rd: Insightful Strike
4th: Marked Bullet, Ruby Nightmare Blade
5th: Disrupting Blow, Trigger Happy
6th: Greater Insightful Strike

*Stances Known* 1st: Blood in the Water, Raised Fur
3rd: Pearl of Black Doubt

Initiator Level: 11th
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 4, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah (+3)
*Feats* Adaptive Style, Dodge, Kitty Dodge, Eye of the Housecat, Strike from Below, Sudden Recovery, Blade Meditation: Feline Way (B)
*Skills* Bluff +7, Climb +4, Concentrate +16, Hide +6, Intimidate +18, Knowledge (Local) +5, Listen +4, Martial Lore +5, Move Silently +6, Spot +4, Survival +4, Tumble +17, Use Magic Device +13 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MEOWCENARY* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Initiator Level* Your Initiator Level continues to go up but you learn no new Maneuvers or Stances.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Meowcenary gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

Meowcenary has minor update.  Should be obvious what direction I'm going in.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Meowcenary has minor update.  Should be obvious what direction I'm going in.


Ooo, War Burglar for the win!

----------


## Bhu

fluff is done

----------


## Norr

> I'm not sure where you're getting this.  If you swallow a critter it goes to the storage space or your stomach, and so does all it's stuff.


This paragraph:



> Storage Space (Su): At 3rd Level your stomach contains an extradimensional pocket space and effectively functions as a Type ! Bag of Holding. When swallowing something, non living items go to this space, living items (as well as undead and constructs) go to the usual stomach. You may hwarf up one item of your choice as a Standard Action.


I was confused by the 'undead and constructs' part, since they are creatures, not items.

----------


## Bhu

basically everything that can potentially be something you would fight goes to the tummy, non-opponents go to Storage land.

meowcenary has a minor update.

You know I can't believe how long I've been working on this.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for delays guys.  The ice storms are done, so I'm out job hunting

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the delay soem portion of the Gun Fu is up

----------


## Bhu

Having CPU fan problems will update soon

----------


## Bhu

Assuming the puter was fixed correctly im good, and will have an update tomorrow.  I wanna copy off all my files first while its working juuust in case.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

Hello, I haven't read even CLOSE to all of this, but I'd like to give you a challenge.
I would like you to make a base class, the cat warrior.
This class would have it's abilitys drawn from primal power, in other words, nature spirits.
This class would with cat form (small), cat form (medium), and cat form (large), rather than the cat burglar's cat form (small), cat form (tiny), and cat form (diminutive).
This class will have no connection to the cat burglars.
This class will have either rage or skirmish, it would be best if you put in both, with choice of which made at first level.

Also, big cat form has been mentioned in the feral, but where is it, is it a feat? A class feature?

----------


## Bhu

Lemme finish the meowcenary, and make sure my PC isnt going to go boom and I'll give it a try

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

I was also thinking a small selection of maneuvers and stances from tiger claw and possibly iron heart for the class, although I did notice the feline way in the meowcenary prereqs.

----------


## Bhu

Big Cat is a Class Feature.  Read Kitty Form, the Cat Burglar gets additional Kitty Forms as they go up in level.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

I checked both versions of the class and didn't find it.

----------


## Bhu

Are you looking at the old or new version of Feral?

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

Oh, I thought you meant cat burglar.

EDIT: still didn't find it.

Here's the skeleton of the cat warrior:

Hit die: d10

Skill points per level: 4+ int mod (x4 at first level)

Class skills: balance, climb, handle animal, hide, jump, intimidate, listen, move silently, spot, survival, swim(?)

Warrior, skirmisher, hunter: at first level, you choose which of these paths you want to follow. If you choose warrior, you are a frontline combatant who taps into the cats ferocity, you gain rage, with the same number of times per day as the barbarian. If you choose skirmisher, you focus on the cats agility and reflexes, you gain skirmish, as the scout class feature, with scout's progression, if you choose hunter, you focus on taking down targets in one shot, you gain sneak attack, as the rogue class feature, with rogue's progression.

Cat form: this acts as normal kitty form, except as noted. Since this power draws from primal spirits, it is similar to wild shape, because of this, your clothes get absorbed when you use, like with wild shape.

You should also fit pounce in there somewhere.

There should also be a small amount maneuvers in there from tiger claw and the feline way. Though all I know about the feline way is that it's in the meowcenary prereqs.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

You should make the dog beggar class! After all, who can resist a sad puppy face? Nah, just kidding.

----------


## Bhu

dogs are the enemy  :Small Wink:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lix Lorn

Wolves are the enemy and I already did them.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> dogs are the enemy


I know, they would be hated rivals. :Small Tongue: 

Also, I think big cat form is the kitty form (small), because in the statistics block for the sample feral, AC BC (armor class big cat) still has a +1 size bonus.

Edit: found the feline way, looks good. However, the pounce stance damage bonus is way underpowered, +1 to damage is not going to help at fifth level, let alone ninth. The attack bonus is good, but I don't like this stance in general as you don't get anything 'til fifth level _and_ you have to move at least ten feet.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

Sorry about the double post, but I thought this deserved it's own, so without further ado, I present...


*The Cat Warrior*

*Lore:* Cat warriors are normal warriors and hunters, but gain their shapeshifting ability from the primal spirits.

*Alignment*: Cat warriors can be any alignment, but they tend towards neutrality. They're more likely to be chaotic than lawful, though there are some that hold to strict codes of honor, and they tend towards good over evil, however, like druids, some can become too extreme in defending nature, or they might become selfish or destructive, so they can also be evil.

*Races*: Humans are the majority of the cat warriors, but elves are common as well. Half-orcs are also often cat warriors, as the class originated in a barbarian tribe. Half-elves aren't very likely to become cat warriors, and halflings only become cat warriors if their caravan's path takes them to one of the tribes.

*Other classes*: Cat warriors get along well with barbarians, Druids, scouts, and rangers, and they're fine with fighters and warblades. They tend to be put off by the aesthetic ways of monks and swordsages and the urban ways of swashbucklers, and they tend to be suspicious of paladins due to their promotion of civilization. They absolutely hate cat burglars, seeing them as copycats (no pun intended) that ruin the cat's good name.  

*Starting wealth*: As barbarian.

*Starting age*: As fighter.

Hit die: d10

Skill points per level: 4+int modifier (x4 at first level)

Class skills: balance, climb, handle animal, heal, hide, intimidate, jump, knowledge (history), knowledge (nature), listen, move silently, spot, survival, swim, tumble.

{table=head]*Level* | *BAB* | *Fort save* | *Reflex save* | *Will save* | *Special* | *Maneuvers* | *Maneuvers readied* | *Stances*
1 | +1 | +2 | +2 | +0 | Cat form (small), Path of the warrior, hunter, or skirmisher, Fast movement +10' | 2 | 2 | 1 
2 | +2 | +3 | +3 | +0 | Rend | 2 | 2 | 1
3 | +3 | +3 | +3 | +1 | | 3 | 2 | 1
4 | +4 | +4 | +4 | +1 | Cat form (medium) | 3 | 2 | 1
5 | +5 | +4 | +4 | +1 | +1 str or dex| 4 | 3 | 1
6 | +6/+1 | +5 | +5 | +2 | Improved natural attack (claw or bite), Path ability 1| 4 | 3 | 1
7 | +7/+2 | +5 | +5 | +2 | Rake | 5 | 3 | 1
8 | +8/+3 | +6 | +6 | +2 | Cat form (large), Catlike | 5 | 3 | 2
9 | +9/+4 | +6 | +6 | +3 | | 6 | 4 | 2
10 | +10/+5 | +7 | +7 | +3 | Pounce, +1 str or dex, Path ability 2| 6 | 4 | 2
11 | +11/+6/+1 | +7 | +7 | +3 | | 7 | 4 | 2
12 | +12/+7/+2 | +8 | +8 | +4 | Hybrid form (medium) | 7 | 4 | 2
13 | +13/+8/+3 | +8 | +8 | +4 | | 8 | 5 | 2
14 | +14/+9/+4 | +9 | +9 | +4 | Path ability 3 | 8 | 5 | 3
15 | +15/+10/+5 | +9 | +9 | +5 |+1 str or dex | 9 | 5 | 3
16 | +16/+11/+6/+1 | +10 | +10 | +5 | Hybrid form (large) | 9 | 5 | 3
17 | +17/+12/+7/+2 | +10 | +10 | +5 | | 10  | 6 | 3
18 | +18/+13/+8/+3 | +11 | +11 | +6 | | 10 | 6 | 4
19 | +19/+14/+9/+4 | +11 | +11 | +6 | | 11 | 6 | 4
20 | +20/+15/+10/+5 | +12 | +12 | +6 | True cat, +1 str or dex | 11 | 6 | 4[/table]

*Weapon and armor proficiencies*: you are proficient with all simple weapons, as well as the kukri, you are also proficient with light armor, but not any shields.

*Cat form (su)*: at will, as a swift action, you can turn into a cat, details below. It is drawn from the power of the primal spirits, and therefore it's similar enough to wild shape that your clothes are absorbed into your cat form, just like with wild shape. At 4th level, you can turn into a medium cat, at 8th level, you can turn into a large cat.
When you are in small cat form, you gain a -2 to strength and +4 to dex, a +4 bonus on balance, climb, jump, listen, move silently, and spot checks, two claws primary that deal 1d3+str modifier slashing damage each, a bite secondary at a -5 penalty that deals 1d4+1/2 str modifier piercing damage each, and the size modifiers for being small.
While in medium cat form, your base land speed becomes, to 40', you gain a +2 to dex, the same skill bonuses as the small cat form, two claws primary that deal 1d4+str modifier damage each, and a secondary bite at a -5 penalty that deals 1d6+1/2 str modifier damage.
While in large cat form, your base land speed becomes 40', you gain a +2 to str, the same skill bonuses as small cat form, two claws that deal 1d6+ str modifier damage each, a secondary bite at a -5 penalty that deals 1d8+1/2str modifier damage, and the size modifiers for being large.
While in cat form, you can only speak the language of cats, unless you take the Jibba Jabba feat.

*Maneuvers and stances*: you gain maneuvers and stances as stated on the table, the disciplines you can select from are tiger claw, iron heart, and the feline way. You recover maneuvers the same way a warblade does.

*Path of the warrior, hunter, or skirmisher*: at 1st level, you choose which of these you want to follow. If you choose warrior, you focus on ferocity and power, you gain rage, as the barbarian class feature, with the number of times per day as the barbarian. If you choose hunter, you focus on stalking a foe unseen, then getting them with one powerful blow. You gain sneak attack, as the rogue class feature, with the same progression as the rogue. If you choose skirmisher, you focus on the cat's speed and agility, you gain skirmish, as the scout class feature, with the same progression as the scout. In addition, when you reach 6th level, 10th level, and 14th level, you gain extra abilities. You don't have to be in cat form to use these or the path abilities.


*Fast movement +10'*: just like the name says, add 10' to your base land speed.

*Rend*: starting at second level, when you hit an opponent with both claws in a full attack, you make an extra attack at your full BAB, if you hit, you deal 1d4+1-1/2 times your str modifier slashing damage. You can use this ability when not in cat form, but only when dual-wielding two light weapons.

*+1 str or dex*: at 5th level and every five levels afterward, you gain a +1 to strength or dexterity, your choice, you don't have to gain all of them in one ability, you choose which at the level you get it at (i.e., you can choose a dex bonus at 5th level, a dex bonus at 10th level, and a str bonus at 15th level).

*Improved natural attack (claw or bite)*: at 6th level, you gain improved natural attack as a bonus feat, with either claw or bite, your choice.

*Path ability 1*: at 6th level, you gain a path ability, if you chose warrior, you get a +2 to dex while raging. If you chose hunter, you halve the penalties on hide and move silently checks for moving at your full speed, charging, and running. If you chose skirmisher, you don't take a penalty on tumble when moving at your full speed.

*Rake*: starting at 7th level, whenever you are grappling in cat form, you deal 1d4+str mod slashing damage.

*Catlike*: starting at 8th level, whether you are in cat form or not, you gain spell resistance against charms and compulsions equal to 10+ your cat warrior level.

*Pounce*: at 10th level, you gain pounce, like the ability in the MM, when you charge, you are able to make a full attack at the end of the charge, rather than a single attack. You can use this ability when not in cat form, but only if you're wielding one or more light weapons.

*Path ability 2*: at 10th level, you gain your second path ability, if you chose warrior, your claws now count as two-handed weapons for anything that affects damage, which means you add 1-1/2 times your str mod to damage rolls and it's counted as two-handed for feats like power attack. If you chose hunter, you no longer take hide and move silently penalties for moving at your full speed, charging, or running. If you chose skirmisher, you can make a 10' step whenever you can make a 5' step, this movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity and does not take a larger action to use.

*Hybrid form (su)*: at 12th level you gain hybrid form, when you enter this form, you gain the skill bonuses and the ability score bonuses, as well as the claw and bite attacks, but you're able to wield weapons. While wielding weapons, you can't use your claws.
At 16th level, you can choose to become large when using hybrid form.
There is no small hybrid form.

*Path ability 3*: at 14th level, you gain your third path ability, if you chose warrior, you gain tireless rage. If you chose hunter, you gain the ability to land a single powerful blow on an opponent that hasn't acted, if you attack on the first round and your target got a lower initiative or during a surprise round where the target can't act, you catch him flat-footed, in addition to the normal sneak attack damage you deal, you force your target to make a fortitude save (DC equals damage dealt), or die instantly. If you chose skirmisher, you can make a full attack if you move no more than half your speed on your turn.

*True cat (su)*: at 20th level, you are a true cat, you gain the cat form's skill bonuses even when not in cat form. Whether you're in cat form or not, you gain immunity to charms and compulsions. In addition, when you actually are in cat form, your alignment always shows up as neutral, you still appear as a cat under the effects of a _true seeing_ spell, you don't show up as using shapeshifting magic under the effects of _detect magic_, you can't be reverted back to humanoid form using _dispel magic_ or _greater dispel magic_, _detect thoughts_ gives the results of a normal cat's thoughts, and your claws get a crit range of 18-20.

--------

*Cat warriors in the world*:
_So I was out hunting yesterday, when suddenly, I saw a panther race by, than another one, than another one, ten in all! Strangest thing I've ever seen._
Cat warriors make no attempts to remain secret, but most people don't know they exist, only scholars and sages consistently know about them.
*Notables*: Rigar the swift (CG human male cat warrior 16) considers himself the paragon of cat warriors, and indeed, many would claim he is. He's a powerful warrior who has done great deeds, including slaying the powerful blue dragon Kelethir, commonly called tempest, as well as more recently toppling the throne of the evil tyrant known as the Black tiger baron. Borgir (NE half-orc male cat warrior 8) is a cat warrior who's greed and cruelty led him to leave his tribe. He than formed a gang of cutthroats and now lairs in a forest where he and his gang prey on travelers.
*Adaption*: you could make other animal shapeshifting classes, like the bird warrior, you could change this for a different role, such as the cat scout, or you could make it more specific, such as the tiger warrior. 
*Encounters*: cat warriors are typically elite warriors and hunters for barbarian tribes. Exiles usually use their wilderness abilities to become highwaymen and bandits, and since they're exiles, they're typically not the "steal from the rich, give to the poor" types.

*NPC reaction*: NPCs think you're a cat, or a barbarian, or a Druid, depending on what form you're in and whether you decide to change it or not. You probably don't want to bother telling them the truth unless you like to role-play and repeat meaningless history to thousands of NPCs one at a time.

----------


## Lix Lorn

I was going to comment on the lack of class abilities, but you said it wasn't done yet.
You might want to give them a single other discipline; two is VERY limited. You need to state what benefits/penalties you get from different sized cats. Also, you haven't written out Pounce in the text.
...
Also, please capitalise ability names and headings. Like The Cat Warrior. Level. Fort Save. Warrior, Hunter or Skirmisher. Cat Form
It just bugs me.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> I was going to comment on the lack of class abilities, but you said it wasn't done yet.


I think I'm gonna add a hybrid form, and it's not lacking class features when you add in the progression of warrior, hunter, or skirmisher and the maneuvers.


> You might want to give them a single other discipline; two is VERY limited. You need to state what benefits/penalties you get from different sized cats. Also, you haven't written out Pounce in the text.


 this class isn't supposed to be maneuver-heavy.


> ...
> Also, please capitalise ability names and headings. Like The Cat Warrior. Level. Fort Save. Warrior, Hunter or Skirmisher. Cat Form
> It just bugs me.


okay, I'll do that.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Yes, but with light maneuvers and a progressing ability, it may not be weak, but it is _dull._ Notice how almost all homebrew classes keep getting new abilities all through the class, rather than just improving old ones?

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

I added some more stuff, now I just gotta add fluff and think of a capstone ability.

Done! I just finished my first homebrew class! Still open to suggestions.

EDIT: there are now officially no dead levels.

----------


## Bhu

Cat Warrior now has listing on first page index, which has also had an update

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

The only problem with this is it might be good only for a one level dip if you're multiclassing. Though it's probably not much better than the warblade for a dip.

----------


## Bhu

Need to do the guns for the Meowcenaries: 

Craft Gun 
Y'all can make Guns now.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Wand
*Benefits*: A Gun is basically a Wand, with a few important differences.  The first is that it only has 6 charges.  The second is that it can be used by anyone whether they can cast spells or not (activating it is a Swift Action, Manipulation).  Guns may also be recharged by any spellcaster who has the spell on their spell list by them 'losing' a spell of the same level as a Swift Action, or by using a Charger.

GP Cost: Half Base Price
XP Cost: Base Price divided by 25
Base Price: 187.5 x Level of Spell x Level of Caster
Crafting Time: 1 day per 1000 GP


Beezooka
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

You hold a giant wooden tube that shoots beehives at opponents.  Needless to say, everyone wants you on their side.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, BEES!
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



BEES!   
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Close (25' plus 5'/2 Levels)
*Effect:* 1 Swarm of Big Bees
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is pretty much identical to Summon Swarm except that you do have mental control over what the Swarm does.

*Big Bee Swarm*
                      Tiny Vermin (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8 (27 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Fly 30 ft (Good)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+2 Dex, +4 Dex), touch 16, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (2d6 plus poison)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (2d6 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Poison, Distraction
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Vermin Traits, Swarm Traits, Half damage from slashing and piercing
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 18, Con 11, Int -, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Spot +5, Survival +1
*Feats:*                -
*Environment:*          Temperate or Warm Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary or Swarm (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             No coins or items, 1/8 goods (honey only)
*Alignment:*            Always Neutral
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*    ---

_"...avenge me..."_

Big Bee swarms are quite obviously a hazard in some areas.  It helps if you don't try making your campfire underneath their nest.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude Save DC 13, Initial and Secondary damage is 1d6 Constitution.  

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to the swarms damage that begins it's turn in the same square as a Swarm must make a DC 13 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or be Nauseated for 1 round.  Spellcasting or concentrating on a spell within the swarms area requires a Concentration Check (DC is 20 plus spell level).  Using skills that require patience or concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Skills (Ex):* Bees have a +4 Racial Bonus to Spot Checks and to Survival Checks made to orient themselves.

*Combat:* Big Bee Swarms don't die as quickly as regular bee swarms, which makes fighting them a bit more of a problem.



Caltrop Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 5250 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

You spray opponents with a cloud of caltrops for 7d8 damage, which then litter the ground causing additional trouble.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Cloud of Caltrops
_Cost to Create:_ 2625 GP, 5 days, 210 XP



Cloud of Caltrops   
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 15'
*Area:* 15' Cone
*Duration:* Instantaneous (but see below)
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Partial
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell creates an explosion of caltrops doing 1d8 piercing damage per Level (max 10d8) in a 15' Cone (Reflex Save for half damage).  After this spell is cast the ground underneath the Are of Effect is covered in caltrops.  Material component is a caltrop.



Charger
*Price (Item Level)*: 1500 GP (Level 1), 3000 GP (Level 2), 4500 GP (Level 3), 6000 GP (Level 4), 8438 GP (Level 5), 12375 GP (Level 6), 17063 GP (Level 7), 22500 GP (Level 8), 28688 GP (Level 9)
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 8 if the spell is Level 1-4, 9 if the spell is Level 5, 11 if the spell is Level 6, 13 if the spell is Level 7, 15 if the spell is Level 8, and 17 if the spell is Level 9
*Aura*: Varies depending on level of spell it recharges (see Detect Magic in PHB); (DC:15 plus Level of the Spell it recharges) Universal
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: -

As a Swift Action when attached to a Gun this item recharges it.  The Charger may be used once per day, and can recharge any Gun whose spell Level is similar or lower.  For example a Charger made to recharge 4th Level Spells can recharge any Gun that produces the effects of a 0-4th Level spell.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Repeat Spell
_Cost to Create:_ Level 1 Spell: 750 GP, 2 days, 60 XP
 Level 2 Spell: 1500 GP, 3 days, 120 XP
 Level 3 Spell: 2250 GP, 5 days, 180 XP
 Level 4 Spell: 3000 GP, 6 days, 240 XP
 Level 5 Spell: 4219 GP, 8 days, 338 XP
 Level 6 Spell: 6188 GP, 12 days, 495 XP
 Level 7 Spell: 8532 GP, 17 days, 683 XP
 Level 8 Spell: 11250 GP,23 days, 900 XP
 Level 9 Spell: 14344 GP, 29 days, 1148 XP



Fart Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

Instead of the usual area, the Stinking Cloud produced by this gun is a 15' Cone instead of the usual cloud.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Stinking Cloud, Widen Spell
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



Fireball Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This heavy pistol shoots fireballs doing 6d6 damage.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Fireball
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



Freeze Ray
*Price (Item Level)*: 22500 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 15th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:23) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 8 lbs.

This rifle shoots beams of freezing cold doing 15d6 damage.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Polar Ray
_Cost to Create:_ 11250 GP, 23 days, 900 XP



Gunsight
*Price (Item Level)*: 375 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Divination
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: -

When this sight is attached to a Gun that requires a Ranged attack roll, that gun gains the effects of the Guided Shot spell. 

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Guided Shot
_Cost to Create:_ 188 GP, 1 day, 15 XP



Hand-Cranked Runcible Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 5250 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This gun shoots dozens of sporks per second doing 7d8 damage.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Death By Spork
_Cost to Create:_ 2625 GP, 5 days, 210 XP



Death by Spork   
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 30'
*Area:* 30' Line
*Duration:* Instantaneous 
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Partial
*Spell Resistance:* No

All opponents in a 30' Line are hit with hundreds of razor sharp sporks doing 1d8 piercing damage per caster Level (max 10d8), Reflex Save for half damage.  Material component is a spork.



Lightning Cannon
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

This rifle shoots lightning bolts doing 6d6 damage.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Lightning Bolt
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



Mage Killer
*Price (Item Level)*: 1125 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

This small gun shoots a ray that drains intelligence.  Most useful against Mages if they fail the Save, but also good for taking out morons.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Ray of Stupidity
_Cost to Create:_ 563 GP, 1 day, 45 XP



Mage Killer II
*Price (Item Level)*: 17063 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:22) Abjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 8 lbs.

This rifle projects an Antimagic Ray.  Perfect for royally screwing over anyone's day.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Antimagic Ray
_Cost to Create:_ 8532 GP, 17 days, 683 XP



Mercenary Killer
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This heavy pistol projects a Rust Ray doing 2d6+6 damage to metallic objects.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Rust Ray
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



Piranha Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 188 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This heavy pistol shoots Fiendish Pirhanas who have been modified to breath air.  

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Summon Monster I
_Cost to Create:_ 94 GP, 1 day,8 XP



*Fiendish Pirhana*
                      Tiny Magical Beast (Amphibious, Aquatic, Extraplanar)
*Hit Dice:*             1/2d8+1 (3 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                0 ft. (0 squares), Swim 40'
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-11
*Attack:*               Bite +2 melee (1d3-3)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +2 melee (1d3-3)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Smite Good
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Scent, Dark Vision 60', Energy Resistance 5 (Cold and Fire), SR 5
*Saves:*                Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 4, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 2
*Skills:*               Hide +10, Listen +1, Spot +1, Swim +5
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse (B) 
*Environment:*          Any Evil Plane
*Organization:*         Solitary or Swarm (10-100)
*Challenge Rating:*     1/4
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Evil (usually Chaotic or Neutral)
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---



Remover
*Price (Item Level)*: 12375 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:21) Abjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

A Very odd weapon this heavy rifle fires the Ruby Ray of Reversal.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Ruby Ray of Reversal
_Cost to Create:_ 6188 GP, 12 days, 495 XP



Snooze Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 2813 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

This gun shoots a ray that is a Ranged Touch Attack, and the target is affected as if by a Deep Slumber spell if it hits successfully.  Range is the same as the normal spell.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Deep Slumber
_Cost to Create:_ 1407 GP, 3 days, 115 XP



Spike Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 1125 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

This gun fires iron spikes doing 1d8+6 damage.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Launch Spikes
_Cost to Create:_ 563 GP, 1 day, 45 XP



Launch Spikes   
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400' plus 40' per Level)
*Effect:* 1 iron spike
*Duration:* Instantaneous 
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You summon and iron spike and fire it at an opponent as a Ranged Touch Attack, doing 1d8 plus 1 per level (max +10) in piercing damage.



Squid Gun
*Price (Item Level)*: 1125 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

This gun favored by aquatic themed Meowcenaries fires squid.  Rumor has it it was conceived by someone on serious nip.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Summon Nature's Ally II
_Cost to Create:_ 563 GP, 1 day, 45 XP



Red Dot
*Price (Item Level)*: 1125 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Divination
*Activation*: Swift (Thought)
*Weight*: -

When attached to a Gun that requires a Ranged attack roll, and activated, this provides a Targeting Ray that gives a +2 Bonus to attack rolls (you still have to hit with the Targeting Ray to get the Bonus as usual).

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Targeting Ray
_Cost to Create:_ 563 GP, 1 day, 45 XP



Taser
*Price (Item Level)*: 1125 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This small gun projects a Sting Ray.  The origin of the name is unknown.  Really we swear.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Sting Ray
_Cost to Create:_ 563 GP, 1 day, 45 XP



Thief-Killer
*Price (Item Level)*: 938 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

This pistol projects 3 Magic Missiles per shot.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Guns, Magic Missile
_Cost to Create:_ 469 GP, 1 day, 38 XP

----------


## Lix Lorn

Squid Gun?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Cieyrin

> Squid Gun?


Everything is better with a portable squid gun, especially if it also shoots tree octopi.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

Requests for specific guns while I'm at this?

----------


## Eiremauve

These are awesome! I shall use them when I finally get around to playing dnd!

----------


## Bhu

Thanks Eiremauve!




Does the Meowcenary cap seem too powerful, and does it read clearly?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Does the Meowcenary cap seem too powerful, and does it read clearly?


Abuh... *jaw drops and salivates uncontrollably*

----------


## Bhu

is that a good drool or a bad one? lol

----------


## Cieyrin

> is that a good drool or a bad one? lol


That's a "ye gods, that's uber, i wants one NOW," which translates to way powerful.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

Does anyone think the cat warrior's overpowered?

----------


## Bhu

> Does anyone think the cat warrior's overpowered?


The dead levels worry me a lil


Cieyrin: How about if I switch the cap to "your special Maneuvers gained from this PrC are always considered readied" they only get 3 of them.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> The dead levels worry me a lil.


There aren't any dead levels, at any level there isn't a class feature, you learn a maneuver or stance (although you gain those with class features as well). I also added iron heart to the disciplines available.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Cieyrin: How about if I switch the cap to "your special Maneuvers gained from this PrC are always considered readied" they only get 3 of them.


Definitely better. I'm just imagining some guy going Master of Nine after Merc and it's a little horrifying.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Bhu

Cool.  Anything you're looking for by way of guns?

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> Cool.  Anything you're looking for by way of guns?


What about lightning guns and ice guns?

----------


## Bhu

Meowcenary now has Gun FU and is available for feedback.

----------


## Bhu

I has begun editing in the Way of teh Cat.

Lighting and ice guns are good.

----------


## snowboule

Hai!
a friend of mine showed me those cat classes and I bumped on this picture the other day and it made me think about teh cat burglar.

there are f word on that picture so I wont post it xD

I was thinking about some kind of amnesic duplicating cat that doesn't recognize himself  :Small Big Grin: 

So if any of you feel like using this idea to make something go ahead!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Cieyrin

> naughty stuff


You probably want to remove that, it'll get scrubbed by a mod sooner than later.

----------


## snowboule

probably a good idea made the change

----------


## Bhu

It's still showing in your spoiler Cieyrin

Amnesiac duplicating cat...I wonder what kind of fluff I could write for that...

----------


## Cieyrin

> It's still showing in your spoiler Cieyrin


No idea what you're talking about. >_>;;




> Amnesiac duplicating cat...I wonder what kind of fluff I could write for that...


Sounds like Chameleon to me.

----------


## Bhu

All the maneuvers are up so in theory meowcenary is done pending review

added 3 more guns

----------


## Cieyrin

Cats have 9 Lives seems a bit niche and redundant with Cats are Magic. Maybe change it to a damage negation type ability?

----------


## Bhu

Changed Cats are Magic and Cheshire Cat Grin and added more guns.  This should be enough guns for now, and I'll start filling in the blanks.

----------


## Cieyrin

I just thought of another gun. We need one of these:

----------


## Bhu

That ... is too good to pass up.  I shall include it

----------


## Ranger Mattos

Haven't been on this thread in a while. Meowcenary is awesome. And yes, we need to have a hand-cranked runcible gun.

----------


## Bhu

Does the Craft Gun Feat look okay?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Does the Craft Gun Feat look okay?


It's...a different manner of making guns, certainly. Not my first thought on the matter but I guess it works out. Kinda favors spellcasters, which I'm not sure I entirely like, especially since you're average Meowcenary probably has no spellcasting ability to recharge his guns.

----------


## Bhu

> It's...a different manner of making guns, certainly. Not my first thought on the matter but I guess it works out. Kinda favors spellcasters, which I'm not sure I entirely like, especially since you're average Meowcenary probably has no spellcasting ability to recharge his guns.


Thats what the charger is for

----------


## Bhu

finished prerequisite spells for the guns

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

:Biggrin: 

"Death by spork", hah!

----------


## Bhu

http://icanhascheezburger.files.word...d3b6we9-1.jpeg


hmmm...ideas...

----------


## Cieyrin

> http://icanhascheezburger.files.word...d3b6we9-1.jpeg
> 
> 
> hmmm...ideas...


Top Picks: Kitteh Deadpool, Kitteh Galactus, Kitteh Dante  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Bhu

I like spidercat he seems needlessly cheerful

guns almost done

----------


## Lord_Gareth

If you'd still intended on doing the Witch Kitteh, the Harrowed has been updated; new link is in my siggy.

----------


## Bhu

> If you'd still intended on doing the Witch Kitteh, the Harrowed has been updated; new link is in my siggy.


I do indeed!  You'd mentioned you were revising when I asked so I thought I'd do a few other requests I'd gotten till you finished.  Which of course means you're up next  :Small Big Grin: 

On a side note most of the guns other than the recharger have prices up.  If anyone feels those prices are unfair please say so.

----------


## Cieyrin

> I do indeed!  You'd mentioned you were revising when I asked so I thought I'd do a few other requests I'd gotten till you finished.  Which of course means you're up next 
> 
> On a side note most of the guns other than the recharger have prices up.  If anyone feels those prices are unfair please say so.


The fart gun seems underpriced, actually, given it shoots off a _widened stining cloud_, a 6th level spell.

----------


## Bhu

The new fluf  text explains.


All guns now have fluff but the Charger which I'm trying to work out prerequisites for.

----------


## Bhu

Charger now has fluff and is awaiting review.

----------


## Bhu

FINALLY have the charger done.  On to the next kitteh!!

This PrC requires Levels in the Harrowed PrC by Lord Gareth which can be found here:

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188148

*PHANTOM CAT* 

 

_"After scolding one's cat one looks into its face and is seized by the ugly suspicion that it understood every word. And has filed it for reference."_  

 Rural Cat Burglar Guilds prefer to use fear and superstition to brute force as a means of defending their property and homes.  The lucky (?) rare Guild encounters a Harrowed or two, and research ways to give their newfound partner a means of controlling his inner monster, or at least getting along with it.  The more successful Harrowed graduate from spooky guardians to assassins.

BECOMING A PHANTOM CAT   
Most Phantom Cats begin as Harrowed and add a level or two of Cat Burglar.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Harrowing (any 3)
*Skills*:  Intimidate 6 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane, Nature, Religion) 4 ranks, Survival 6 ranks 
*Feats*: Dark Deal


*Class Skills*
 The Phantom Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are BLuff (Cha), Climb (Str), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Unleash the Beast
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Unleash the Voices
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Enhanced Kitty Form
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Unleash the Beast
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Unleash the Voices
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Enhanced Kitty Form
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Unleash the Beast
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Unleash the Voices
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Enhanced Kitty Form
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Terror in the Night
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Phantom Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Unleash the Beast (Su)*: At 1st Level the Harrowed and its inner monster have achieved a form of detente. The Harrowed knows from many unwilling rampages the Beast can never be completely contained, and the Beast, ever hungry for power and freedom, knows a dead or incarcerated host is more trouble than it's worth. From now on when the Phantom Cat is in Kitty Form, the Beast is in control, and when in Humanoid form the Harrowed is in control. However the Phantom Cat gains certain new abilities in Kitty Form they can choose from the following list at Levels 1, 4, and 7:

Armor Class: You gain a Natural Armor Bonus equal to half your Phantom Cat Level (round down) plus your Charisma Modifier.

Blindsight: You gain Blindsight equal to 10' plus 5' per point of Charisma Modifier.

Breath Weapon: you can unleash a Breath Weapon doing 6d6 energy damage in a 15' Cone or a 30' Line once every 1d4 rounds.  You may use it a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier, and the damage type is the same as your Tenebrous Touch (choose which one when using your breath if you have multiple damage types).  Opponents get a Reflex Save for half damage (Save DC is Charisma based).

Damage Reduction: You gain DR x/Good and Magic, where x is equal to 5 plus your Charisma Modifier.

Energy Drain; Either your claw or bite attack (choose one when getting this ability) requires victims to make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Charisma based) or gain 1 Negative Level.  If this is applied to the Bite Attack it causes 2 Negative Levels instead of 1.

Energy Resistance: You gain Energy Resistance to one type of Energy equal to 10 plus your Charisma Modifier.  

Fear: Living opponents able to see you must make a Willpower Save or be Paralyzed with Fear for 1d4 rounds (Save DC is Charisma Based).  Opponents who make the Save are immune to your Fear ability for 24 hours.  This may be turned on or off as a Swift Action.

Improved Grab: You can make Grapple Checks without provoking an Attack of Opportunity, and get a Bonus on Grapple Checks equal to your Charisma Modifier.

Poison: Either your Bite or Claw attack (choose one when gaining this ability) has a magical poison.  Injury, Save DC is Charisma Based, Initial and Secondary damage is 2d4 Charisma.  If applied to the Bite Attack the Poison's Save DC has a +4 Enhancement Bonus.

Pounce: You may perform a full attack when making a Charge, and gain a Bonus to damage rolls when making a Charge attack equal to your Charisma Modifier.

Regeneration: You regenerate a number of hit points per round equal to your Charisma Modifier (fire and acid still do normal damage).

Spell Resistance: You gain Spell Resistance equal to 15 plus half your Phantom Cat Level (round down) plus your Charisma Modifier.

*Unleash the Voices (Su)*: At 2nd Level this works similarly to the Harrowed's Dark Whispers Ability, except your victim is Shaken instead of the usual effects.

At 5th Level this works similarly to the Harrowed's Dark Whispers Ability, except your victim is Confused instead of the usual effects.

At 8th Level you gain the Dark Whispers Ability listed on the Harrowed Class.

*Enhanced Kitty Form (Su)*: At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you can choose one additional Kitty Form from the Kitty Form or Enhanced Kitty Form List, except the following: Angel Kitty Form, Cabbit Form, Cute Kitty Form, Kitten Form, or Pixie Kitty Form.

*Terror in the Night (Su)*: The Save DC's of all of your Class Abilities increase by +2 at night or in deep shadow.  You also receive a +2 Profane Bonus to AC and Saving Throws in Kitty Form in night or shadow.

PLAYING A PHANTOM CAT 
 You're an odd bird, even among the Cat Burglars.  Even they find you a lil spooky what with your tendency to argue with yourself and all.  Especially sometimes when another voice answers back...
*Combat*: Phantom Cats tend to enjoy 'unleashing the beast' on their opponents.  Unlike many Harrowed they may actually get involved in messy up close fights.
*Advancement*: Advancement for Harrowed varies wildly from one individual to the other depending on the needs of their inner beast and their Guild.
*Resources*: Being top notch trackers, assassins, and spook technicians most Phantom Cats are fairly elite members of their Guilds.  So they have access to some stuff.

PHANTOM CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"He's screaming about dead people again..."_ 
 Harrowed often tend to be loners, even among the Guilds.  After all possessed people find friendships difficult unless people can somehow get along with both personalities.  
*Daily Life*: Many Harrowed spend their days in between training, official duties, and indulging possible neuroses due to their condition.  Ignore the cat meowing to itself in the corner.  He's normal we swear.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Phantom Cats belong to a Cat Burglar Guild initially.  They need to for the appropriate training.  Their persnickety natures make associations with groups difficult though.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reaction to you can be summed up as incoherent screaming, flailing their arms, and voiding of fluidy organs.

PHANTOM CATS IN THE GAME 
 Phantom Cats are expected to kill and terrorize for the Guild.  Even if they didn't have a somewhat antisocial job, they're former dead people who are still possessed by monsters.  That can make them cranky.
*Adaptation*: This is adaptable to silly campaigns with a spooky theme along with the more serious stuff.
*Encounters*: Phantom Cats are usually encountered in lonely, haunted looking places near rural Cat Burglar Guilds.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are wandering through some woods trying to find a village when a small cat tells them they must be lost.  When the party Elf makes a sarcastic comment about knowing that the cat explodes into a gigantic monstrosity.  Apparently the cat meant lost as it 'turn around you fools'.


Name
CN Female Human Harrowed 5/Cat Burglar 1/Phantom Cat 6
*Init* +6 (+9 KF), *Senses*: Listen +2, Spot +2, Dark Vision 120'
*Languages* Common, Abyssal, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*AC Bigger KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, +2 Natural, )
*hp* 65 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +20 (+23 KF), *Will* +8  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +6 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* Tenebrous Touch (3d6, Death's Grasp), Two World Eyes, Death Sight, Tenebrous Mantle
*Combat Gear* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 20
*Abilities Bigger KF* Str 10, Dex 14
*SQ* The Monster Within, Harrowings (Bestial Lunge, Phantom Blur, Shadowed Soul), Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah (+3). Enhanced Kitty Form (Bigger Cat Form, Sabre Toothed Kitty Form), Unleash the Beast (Fear, Regeneration)
*Feats* Alertness, Butchery Pact, Dark Deal, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Jibba Jabba 
*Skills* Hide +6, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (Arcane, Nature, Religion) +6, Listen +2, Move Silently +6, Sense Motive +4, Spot +2, Survival +6, Use Magic Device +7
*Possessions*



*EPIC PHANTOM CAT* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Enhanced Kitty Form* At Level 23 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain an additional Kitty Form or Enhanced Kitty Form.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Phantom Cat gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Sir Shadow

Bhu, you tease, all that's there is the picture and name! how dare ye get my hopes up like this?

----------


## Bhu

fluff is up, crunch starts tomorrow

----------


## Bhu

Preliminary crunch is up, where im going with this should be obvious now.

----------


## Bhu

As will be obvious from my edit the 8th Level version of Unleash the Voices is Dark Whispers, so I need two lower level effects.  Im thinking of charm chaotic evil for one, and maybe charm monsters with the other.

----------


## Norr

May I suggest a slight change of wording in the Phantom cat fluff?

The beats probably wouldn't care if its host gets offed or not, but a powerful host is more fun than a weak one, and it's basically (literally) 'restart at level 1' if there is noone around to resurrect.

I suggest something along this line:
*Unleash the Beast (Su):* At 1st Level the Harrowed and its inner monster have achieved a form of detente. The Harrowed knows from many unwilling rampages the Beast can never be completely contained, and the Beast, ever hungry for power and freedom, knows a dead or incarcerated host is more trouble than it's worth. From now on when the Phantom Cat is in Kitty Form, the Beast is in control, and when in Humanoid form the Harrowed is in control. However the Phantom Cat gains certain new abilities they can choose from the following list at Levels 1, 4, and 7:
etc.


May I also suggest making the _Dark Deal_ feat a prerequisite or ability for this class? It seems to tie in very well with the fluff.

----------


## Bhu

SOunds good to me.  Made the edits.  God willing I have time to finish it out tomorrow.

----------


## Bhu

so any thoughts on Unleash the beast?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Shouldn't your breath weapon do the same damage as your special harrowed attack?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Shouldn't your breath weapon do the same damage as your special harrowed attack?


That and the Pounce nerf is kinda weird. Why should you get worse at pouncing as your force of personality increases?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Bhu

> That and the Pounce nerf is kinda weird. Why should you get worse at pouncing as your force of personality increases?


that was an oopsie it is fixeded




> Shouldn't your breath weapon do the same damage as your special harrowed attack?


When you take this class the tenebrous touch can be used at will which is more often than the breath weapon.  I may make it 6d6 or your tenebrous touch +1d6 whichever is greater.  But if you want levels in this PrC you wont be increasing your touch damage much.

----------


## Lix Lorn

What I meant was same type, sorry.

----------


## Bhu

Oh okay,  Thats good then, I edited that in

----------


## Bhu

Everythings up except capstone

----------


## Bhu

done and awaiting feedback

----------


## Bhu

So no thougths on the capstone?  Too bland?  Anything?

----------


## Lix Lorn

I don't see any problems. I'd like to have the abilities stack a little more-as is, they never get any better. At higher levels, they'll be useless. Maybe breath weapon do 1/2HD, or 'the saem as your tenebrous touch, having phantom cat levels stack'. Poison could be 1d4+1d4/HD, or +1d4/3 Harrowed/Phantom Cat levels. Not so sure about level drain... maybe just +1 per 3... eh. Your call.

...also, being able to combine energy drain and breath weapon would make me a happy kitty. Possibly poison too.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Norr

I'm also big on scalability based on character level or combined specific class levels, so allowing Phantom cat and Harrowed levels to stack for level-based abilities is a good way to advance them and at the same time encourage players to stick with the class instead of cherry-picking.

Fear: I also think the fear ability should be consciously activated (swift or immediate action?). Otherwise the effect might affect opponents at inopportune times.

Blindsight: You may want to change that to 10'. Inches of blindsight are generally not very useful and clutters the character sheet.

I first thought the capstone was a bit underwhelming, but it is actually rather useful, as many of the offensive abilities are 'save and get off scot-free'. Combining energy drain and breath weapon is kinda cool though.

When choosing an attack to apply your ability to, why choose bite? You get two primary claw attacks in a full attack, but only one bite (at -5 to hit). Maybe give bite-based abilities a slightly higher save DC to compensate?


*I can almost see a sample encounter before me:*
As the soldier was about to strike the finishing blow, he was distracted by a strange mewling sound. It came from a small furry creature, a cat twisted in subtle and disturbing ways yowling and mewing to itself and the world at large, as if in great pain.
The soldiers' brain itched, if one could call it that. The cats presence offended him deeply in some way it could not explain, had he been prompted.
His broken opponent momentarily forgotten, he turned to the creature and raised his sword. Then he hesitated. From the cat came a roiling acrid cloud, enveloping the soldier and turning his world to oily burning darkness.
Moments later, the tenebrous cat inhaled and brought the cloud within itself, leaving but a broken husk of a man where a soldier had once stood.

Speaking of "twisted in subtle and disturbing ways"

----------


## Bhu

edits will be done soon.

----------


## Bhu

Changes are made.  If you dont like the capstone as is, maybe an enhanced class ability from the list?

----------


## Bhu

Whilst I await feedback here's a spoiler: Pirate kittehs are next

----------


## dawnsolara

YES. Pirate kittehs = win. I can't wait to see what you've got planned.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Cieyrin

> Pirate kittehs are next



Yo ho ho and a glass of milk?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

might as well fire this up while I await peoples thoughts on the cap

*SEA TIGER* 

 

_"ARR!! Um...I mean myow..."_  

 Since many sea going vessels use cats as a means of rat extermination it was inevitable a few Cat Burglars on the run would sneak on board ship.  It was also inevitable a few thought the pirate lifestyle was schweet.  So eventually Cat Burglar Guilds took to privateering.

BECOMING A SEA TIGER   
Any Cat Burglar with the appropriate skills can join, as long as they swear the usual Pirate's Oath.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Enhanced Kitty Form (Seacat Form, Spidercat Form, Watchcat Form)
*Skills*:  Balance 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature) 4 ranks, Profession (Sailor) 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks, Swim 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Sea Tiger's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Parrot Familiar
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Parley?
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Okay Screw Parley
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Parrot Familiar
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Parley?
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Okay Screw Parley
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Parrot Familiar
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Parley?
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Okay Screw Parley
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Professional Treasure Hunter
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Sea Tigers gain proficiency with Martial Weapons and Personal Firearms.

*Parrot Familiar*: At 1st Level you gain a parrot as a Familiar.  This is identical to the PHB ability listed under Sorcerers, except the Familiar cannot deliver touch spells or share spells.  Instead starting at 1st Level it can speak Common, and shares any ranks you may have in Bluff or Diplomacy.

At 4th Level you can decide that any Supernatural or Spell-Like Ability you use can be shared by your Familiar if you use it when the Familiar is within 5'.

At 7th Level your Familiar gains access to your Exceptional Class Abilities as well.  You can choose one at the beginning of each day, and your Parrot may use it for the next 24 hours.

*Parley? (Ex)*: Seeing as you tend to get into loads of trouble, you often need to bs your way back out of it.  Beginning at 2nd Level you get a +2 Bonus to Bluff and Diplomacy Checks.

At 5th Level you may always take 10 on Bluff or Diplomacy checks.

At 8th Level you don't take the -10 Penalty on Diplomacy Checks for performing one as a Full Round Action instead of 1 minute.  You also don't take Penalties to Bluff Checks when feinting against nonhumanoids.

*Okay Screw Parley (Su)*: Parley often fails, so for those times you've learned various backup skills.  At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you can choose one ability from the following list:

Talk Like A Pirate: You speak gibberish and nonsense. You can cast Confusion at will as long as you are able to speak.

Swear like a sailor: Your speech can literally peel paint.  If you wish when you speak everyone within 60' must make a Willpower Save or be Fascinated for as long as you continue talking.  Attacks or spells/abilities used on them break the Fascination.  Opponents also receive an additional Saving Throw each round you take any action but using this ability (using this ability is a Free Action each round), but if you're willing to take the risk you can perform other actions while ripping someone a new one.

Rum Runner: You can drink with the best of them. While drunk you gain a Circumstance Bonus on all Saving Throws equal to half your Sea Tiger Level.  You also take no ill effects from alcohol, and can taste test potions with no ill effects.

Professional Courtesy: Sharks like you, and you can talk to them (along with most sea critters). You can cast Charm Monster a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Supernatural ability, but only against creature with the Aquatic Subtype (you can speak to them as well).

Damn All Ninjas: You have a professional rivalry with Ninjas and such. You get a Competence Bonus equal to half your Sea Tiger Level on all attack and damage rolls against anyone belonging to or employed by a Ninja Clan, or who has levels in Ninja.

Good Luck Charm: Things seem to go well when you're on board.  You can declare you are using this ability as a Free Action at any time 3 times per day.  You get a Luck Bonus equal to half your Sea Tiger Level, and do not have to declare you are using this before making the roll.

Weather Witch: You can change the weather in favor of your boat.  You can cast Control Weather once per day.

Rope Swinger: You fancy yourself a romantic swashbuckler, whatever the truth may be.  You can always take 10 on Balance, Climb, Dexterity, and Jump Checks.

Treasure Hunter: You have a knack for finding valuables.  You may cast Treasure Scent at will (see Spell Compendium), and gain a Bonus on Sleight of Hand Checks equal to half your Sea Tiger Level.

Pirate Wench: Somehow you remain in the company of all male thieves, rapists and murderers while barely clothed.  Obviously you are the daughter of Asmodeus.  You gain a Bonus on all Charisma based skill checks equal to half your Sea Tiger Level, but only against those interested in your gender.  It goes without saying you have to be female for this.

Lord of the Thunder: You are well versed at fighting with a pistol in each hand, and have about 8 or so backup guns on you at all times. You may draw and fire a pistol as a Standard Action, you ignore any chances of misfire, and a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may elect to do maximum damage instead of rolling.

Blood and Thunder: You fight with sword and pistol to great effect.  If you successfully damage an opponent with a firearm, he gets a -3 Penalty to AC against all sword attacks you make for the rest of the encounter.  This does not stack with multiple hits.

Tattoos: You are quite intimidating.  You may use the Demoralize Opponent ability of the Intimidate Skill as a Swift Action.

Roughneck: You have many scars, and perhaps a peg leg or eyepatch, and yet seem to suffer no ill effects from this at all.  you gain a Bonus on Fortitude Saves equal to half your Sea Tiger Level, and are immune to any abilities causing hit point damage due to excess bleeding such as wounding.

Fancy Yerself a Captain: Your goal is to own a fleet of ships one day really.  You gain a Bonus to your Leadership Score equal to half your Sea Tiger level.

Big Daddy Voodoo: Skeletons and zombies are common in your culture and you have learned how to deal with them.  You may perform critical hits on the Undead as well as perform Sneak Attack or Sudden Strike.

Deathbeard: You have a beard, and there's just something evil about that.  You gain Frightful Presence, and any living creature within 30' of you when you attack (and that has less Hit Dice than you) must make a Willpower Save or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

Bosun: You are a sailor's sailor, and can always Take 10 on Drive (Boat), Knowledge (Geography), Profession (Sailor), and Survival Checks.


*Professional Treasure Hunter (Su)*: You gain complete immunity to any spell with the word 'curse' in the title, along with any power or effect that mimics the effects of said spells.  You also get a Bonus on all Saving Throws against Traps equal to your Sea Tiger Level, and are now immune to poison and disease.

PLAYING A SEA TIGER 
 You are a Pirate, and life is good.  Except when you have to flee Krakens.  Or get shipwrecked.  Or have to talk various entities out of killing you.  Or get cursed while treasure snatching.  Or get chased by naval armadas.  Except for those moments your life is AWESOME!
*Combat*: Generally you sneak on board ships and reserve fighting for when you absolutely have to.  Granted you have to far more than you'd like, but thankfully you're pretty good at ambushing, cheating, and various other forms of dirty fighting.
*Advancement*: This kind of depends on what you hope to accomplish by becoming a pirate.  Training varies depending on what you're really good at, what the captain wants you to do, and your personal ambitions whether they be your own ship, generally being rich, or getting your curses removed.
*Resources*: Resources kind of depend on how successful the ship captain has been, but in general you will pretty often go through some pretty poor times, followed by brief periods of hellish panic, and then a short span of luxury before the cycle repeats itself.

SEA TIGERS IN THE WORLD 
_Merchant and pirate were for a long period one and the same person. Even today mercantile morality is really nothing but a refinement of piratical morality._ 
 Pirates are not well liked to say the least.  Not at all.  Even the nicer ones (the ones that don't automatically kill and rape everyone).  Mind you, your being a kitty grants you some slack, especially if they don't know you're a pirate kitty.  They'll still lock you up after finding out though.
*Daily Life*: Daily Life involves running from various formal navies and vengeful nobles/merchants while planning the next heist.  Then it's running to and from the heist, and dividing the loot without causing a mutiny.
*Notables*: Cinnamon (CN Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Sea Tiger 6) is a former merchant gaining vengeance on her corrupt colleagues.  Pinkbeard (CE Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Sea Tiger 6) is a former bearded lady from a local circus who claims to be visiting vengeance on all men for a wrong of some kind visited upon her.
*Organizations*: Most Sea Tigers are the crew of a Pirate ship or at least members of a Guild.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's thank the Gawds for your appearance as it will help rid them of the meddlesome rats, and then curse the Gawds once it's revealed your a thief.

SEA TIGERS IN THE GAME 
 This class kind of assumes you have a seagoing campaign, and may feel out of place on dry land.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for silly campaigns but with effort could be used in a more serious one.
*Encounters*: Sea Tigers are generally found as stowaways hiding in kitty form, marooning victims, or during pirate raids.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's ask to meet the captain of the ship they need to book passage on, and are shown to a cabin whose only occupant is a cat.  Obviously there's been a mistake or they're all deep in the poo again.


Cinnamon
CN Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Sea Tiger 6
*Init* +2 (+5 KF, +4 BC), *Senses*: Listen +9, Spot +9*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +5 Dex, )
*AC BC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp*  (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +12, *Will* +5  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +8 (-3 KF, +2 BC)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 4, Dex 20
*Abilities BC* Str 6, Dex 18
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Scamper Bonus, Kitty Form (Big Cat Form), Enhanced Kitty Form (Seacat Form, Spidercat Form), Burglaring (Sneak Attack +2d6), Kitty Magic (Innocence, Swift Paws), Parrot Familiar, Parley?, Okay Screw Parley (Pirate Wench, Treasure Hunter)
*Feats* Anonymous Kitty (Watchcat), 
*Skills* Balance +10, Bluff +11, Climb +8, Diplomacy +11, Gather Information +11, Hide +10, Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature) +6, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Profession (Sailor) +5, Spot +9, Survival +9, Swim +10
*Possessions*



*EPIC SEA TIGER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sea Tiger gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Norr

I find the phantom cat to be a-pkay now (of course, I might be missing something).
The bite/claw changes are good. Now both full attacks and hit-and-run tactics are viable depending on ones choice.




> Yo ho ho and a glass of milk?


How about a glass of non-dairy creamer?  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bhu

well then i guess I'll head straight into the pirate kitteh.  It's prerequisites are up.

----------


## Bhu

Most of the fluff is ready

----------


## Bhu

Hey guys, I'm negotiating for two online jobs.  If I get the contracts my short term money problems will be fixed.  Be patient and I'll update soon.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Good luck!

----------


## Bhu

Sea Tiger finally updated

----------


## Bhu

I added some short fluff ideas for pirate abilities, can anyone think of a Trope I've missed?

----------


## DualShadow

Maybe a nice hat?

----------


## Sir Shadow

by "exceptional class abilities" Do you mean "Extraordinary class abilities?" If not, please explain.

----------


## Bhu

Oops, yeah i meant extraordinary

----------


## Owrtho

> I added some short fluff ideas for pirate abilities, can anyone think of a Trope I've missed?


Well, not really a trope, but I seem to  recall reading once that in some, I believe Chinese, superstition, cats were considered to be related to demons or some  such, and as a result it was though to be good luck it have cats on a ship, as the demons in the ocean would be less likely to trouble it if some of their own were on board.  Not sure if it helps or would be appropriate to a pirate class though.

Owrtho

----------


## Sir Shadow

a bonus to diplomacy/bluff vs sea creatures? Makes sense. and the first step of Parley could use a buff... maybe "wild empathy" for sea creatures?

----------


## Bhu

Added some more.  If no one cn think of anything else I shall get busy  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Does the cap seem out of whack?

----------


## Lix Lorn

The capstone is, as far as I can see, far, far too narrow. It will sometimes be of use, ut most of the time is utterly useless. 
Just blanket spell resistance would probably be better... or both. Spell Resistance plus immunity to curses would give decent power, plus a fluffy boost.

----------


## Bhu

How bout now?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Well.... problem is, traps suck. Especially at high levels.

----------


## Valley

Pirate cats..pirate cats....Vikings....hmmm...rum runners...Pirate Hunters...Nobles..officers..Pirate Wench...Privateer...pilot...whaler?   Surgeon...

----------


## Bhu

pirate kitteh updated

----------


## Bhu

Okay the Sea Tiger is updated.  The Screw Parley abilities are uneven, but some of them aren't really meant for combat.  Any thoughts so far?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Why not just make Pirate Wench applicable to 'anyone interested in your gender'?

----------


## Norr

> Talk Like A Pirate:


I like this one, good for putting an enemy tank out of commision for a while.




> Swear like a sailor:


Interesting, if you have a high enough DC, you could take all your enemies one-on-one. Never be outnumbered again!




> Rum Runner:


Now that's one useful feat, depending on how fast you metabolise the alcohol.




> Professional Courtesy:


Is _charm monster_ limited to sea creatures as well?




> Damn All Ninjas:


Competence bonus on what rolls? This have the potential to be a ninja-killer without compare.




> Good Luck Charm:


Very good for those save-or-fall-overboard checks.




> Weather Witch:


Having the weather on your side is seriously underestimated, _especially_ at sea.




> Rope Swinger:


Dunno what to say about this one. It will definitely make you more mobile during boarding actions.




> Treasure Hunter:


What is 'Treasure Scent'? Also, you never know when nimble fingers can come in handy.




> Pirate Wench:


In a grittier campain, this can save your life I imagine.




> Lord of the Thunder:


This is a great ability. One thing though: is firing a pistol a standard or an attack action? If it's the latter, _Quick draw_ will mesh well with this ability.




> Blood and Thunder:


Does this stack? Good anyway for those hard-to-hit fellows.




> Tattoos:


Nice general debuff that you can keep going with little effort. Stacks well with *Blood and Thunder*.




> Roughneck:


Better than Great Fortitude for those who need to shore up a weakness.




> Fancy Yerself a Captain:


This allows you to attain 25 leadership a lot earlier than usual. At slightly higher levels, leadership penalties barely applies due to your massive score.




> Big Daddy Voodoo:


Do these critical hits include sneak attacks? If so, this is very useful for some builds.




> Deathbeard:


This appeals to me. I don't know why.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Bhu

> What is 'Treasure Scent'? Also, you never know when nimble fingers can come in handy.
> 
> 
> This is a great ability. One thing though: is firing a pistol a standard or an attack action? If it's the latter, _Quick draw_ will mesh well with this ability.
> 
> 
> This allows you to attain 25 leadership a lot earlier than usual. At slightly higher levels, leadership penalties barely applies due to your massive score.


I answered your other questions by revising text.

Treasure Scent is a spell from the SPell COmpendium letting you detect valuable metals.

I think firing a pistol is an attack action.

SHould I revise the captaincy thing then/





> Why not just make Pirate Wench applicable to 'anyone interested in your gender'?


Cause this way was more offensive  :Small Big Grin: 

I'm kidding.  Seriously I do these edits at 1-4 am.  Sometimes I'm a little loopy.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Who cares about offensive? I just mean that that way, it doesn't have to be female only, and you can have a handsome young man who for some reason doesn't know what a shirt is.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Who cares about offensive? I just mean that that way, it doesn't have to be female only, and you can have a handsome young man who for some reason doesn't know what a shirt is.


Munchkins don't have a mechanical reason to wear pants, so why not have a dashing Puss in Boots go around in just a pair of jaunty pantaloons, matching knee high boots, a sash and a rapier or scimitar thrust through it, with a nice hat to top it off, eh?  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

> Who cares about offensive? I just mean that that way, it doesn't have to be female only, and you can have a handsome young man who for some reason doesn't know what a shirt is.


ah I see what you mean.

so whats the name of the male version of the Pirate Wench ability?

----------


## Lix Lorn

(tries to think of a boardsafe name)
Uhh.

----------


## Cieyrin

> (tries to think of a boardsafe name)
> Uhh.


The closest approximation I can find is 'swain.' Doesn't have quite the same ring to it, though...

----------


## Bhu

Modified the 1st level parrot a lil. 

SO other than the wench ability any other thoughts before i make final tweaks?

----------


## Sir Shadow

Cabin Boy = Male Wench?

----------


## Bhu

*SAND CATS*

 

_"Don't unnastand why you Army guys sweatin' it.  I'm in fur and I'm perfectly cool out here in the sun.  Wimps."_  

 Sand Cats are Cat Burglar Guilds adapted to desert areas that have Desert Cats, Sand Cats, and other warm area living species with fur.  

BECOMING A SAND CAT   
A Cat Burglar with a few desert appropriate Feats will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Big Cat), Burglaring (Sneak Attack)
*Feats*:  Heat Endurance, Sandskimmer (see Sandstorm)
*Skills*:  Hide 6 ranks, Knowledge (Geography) 4 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Survival 8 ranks

*Class Skills*
 The Sand Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Geography, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Sandskimmer
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Sand Camouflage
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Fire Resistance 5
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Sandswimmer
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Sand Ambush
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Fire Resistance 10
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Tremorsense Camouflage
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    The Paw from Below
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Fire Resistance 20
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Sand Whirlpool
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Sand Cats gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Sandskimmer*: At 1st Level you get the Sandskimmer Feat (see Sandstorm pg 52).

*Sand Camouflage*: At 2nd Level you gain the Sand Camouflage Feat as a Bonus Feat (see Sandstorm pg 51).

*Fire Resistance (Ex)*: At Level 3 you gain Fire Resistance 5.  This increases to 10 at Level 6, and 20 at Level 9.

*Sandswimmer (Su)*:  You can swim through sand, dust ash and even softsand (but not hard packed dirt, slipsand or rock). Consider it a burrow speed equal to your land speed but only in sand.  You can sandswim through such materials at your base land speed while wearing light armor or carrying a light load. Your speed drops to 5 ft if wearing heavier armor or carrying a medium load. You cannot make headway through sand with a heavy load. You breathe normally while under the sand. This supernatural ability does not allow you to breathe in mediums other than sand or hold their breath to avoid dangerous gases or fumes. You may see through sand at a distance of up to 60'.

*Sand Ambush (Ex)*: A Sand Cat who has used Sand Camouflage or the Sandswimmer ability to Conceal itself under the sand can burst forth from the ground and make a Full Attack Action, and the opponent is Flat-Footed for that round.

*Tremorsense Camouflage (Su)*:  At 7th level you can move on or through sand and be invisible to Tremor Sense so long as you do not attack on that round.  If you can move out of any squares your opponents threaten the round after you attack, without attacking, you resume invisibility so long as you do no re-enter a square they threaten that same round.

*The Paw from Below (Ex)*: If buried beneath the ground you may attack an opponent with your claw attack while remaining hidden.  You effectively have Total Concealment, and gain +2d6 Sneak Attack for that round.  After that they know you're there underground and you will need to make an opposed Move Silently vs Listen Check to sneak back up on them.

*Sand Whirlpool (Su)*: You may cast Maelstrom (see Stormwrack page 118) 3/day as a Supernatural ability with a few differences.  The obvious one is that it has to be cast in a sandy area of appropriate size as opposed to water.  Damage done is slashing as opposed to bludgeoning.  All opponents on the sand within 50' must make a Reflex Save or be sucked in (the caster is immune to this).  Any creature who can Sandswim (or has a Burrow speed) can make a Swimming Check instead if their Bonus to Swim Checks is higher than their Bonus to Reflex Saves.  Creatures Medium or smaller will be buried under the sand 5' down  within 1d4 rounds, and an additional 5' every round they spend in it thereafter.  It takes 1d6 rounds to bury a Large creature, 2d4 for Huge, and Gargantuan or bigger can simply stand back up once it's over.

PLAYING A SAND CAT 
 Deserts with indigenous wildcat populations tend to produce shy, reclusive animals who kill vermin.  On the one hand this means you get left to your own business and no one bothers you.  On the other you can't move as freely because of this, nor can you leave witnesses. 
*Combat*: Sand Cats are masters of the ambush, striking from hiding whenever possible.  They truly enjoy hamstringing opponents from underneath the sand.
*Advancement*: Sand Cats have certain necessities their survivalist lifestyle demands, so they tend to advance along strict lines that improve their needed skills.
*Resources*: Resources are scarce in the desert, but the Guild will help you IF their survival is also threatened.  Or they owe you one.

SAND CATS  IN THE WORLD 
_"You will always be lucky if you know how to make friends with strange cats."_ 
 Sand Cats live a bit of a harsh existence as desert bandits, but they wouldn't have it any other way.  They are quite proud of their survival skills.  They are also quite proud of their ability to take on much more powerful forces through the creative use of traps and ambushes.
*Daily Life*: Much of the Sand Cats daily life is taken up by the search for food, water, and essentials.  Good scroungers are prized among the Sand Cats.  
*Notables*: Sheba (Chaotic Neutral Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Sand Cat 6) is the traditional Robin Hood type burglar (perhaps slightly less giving due to the harshness of the desert).  Cerval (Neutral Evil Male Human Cat Burglar 6/Sand Cat 6) is your traditional murderous desert bandit.
*Organizations*: Most Sand Cat Guilds are small bandit families.  Very few get large, as large Guilds require large amounts of resources, and squabbles for power erupt when times are thin.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's will generally have a great variety of rumors and folklore based on cats if there are Sand Cats nearby.  Many will find them terrifying.

SAND CATS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC has led some pretty hard times, and may be a bit more hard-hearted than other PC's.  Try to avoid this leading to conflict.
*Adaptation*: This could be adapted to horror campaigns as well as silly ones.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally encounter Sand Cats when they try robbing caravans, or when they blunder into a nest.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been followed for days by a lone wildcat in teh desert.  The party scout took pity on it and has been giving it food and water from her rations.  It has killed a number of small animals in return, which have been added to the cooking pots.  Almost like it was paying for it's keep...


Sheba
Chaotic Neutral Female Human Cat Burglar 6/Sand Cat 6
*Init* +7 (+9 BC, +10 KF), *Senses*: Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+3 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +6 Dex, )
*AC BC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +5 Dex, )
*hp* 54 (12 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +13 (+15 BC, +16 KF), *Will* +6  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +7 (+0 BC, -5 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Abilities (KF)* Str 3, Dex 22
*Abilities (BC)* Str 4, Dex 20
*SQ* Purr, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +2, Scamper Bonus, Burglaring (+2d6 Sneak Attack), Kitty Form (Big Cat), Kitty Magic (Lick Your Wounds, Swift Paws), Sandswimmer, Fire Resistance 10, Sand Ambush
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Hamstring, Heat Endurance, Improved Initiative, Sandskimmer x2, Sand Camouflage (B)
*Skills* Bluff +10, Climb +3, Diplomacy +6, Gather Information +10, Hide +13, Jump +7, Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature) +4, Move Silently +13, Listen +10, Search +8, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10, Survival +10, Tumble +11, Use Magic Device +10
*Possessions*



*EPIC SAND CAT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Fire Resistance* At Level 23 and every 3 levels thereafter your Fire Resistance increases by 5 points.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sand Cat gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## DracoDei

> ah I see what you mean.
> 
> so whats the name of the male version of the Pirate Wench ability?


"Acolyte of Fabio"...note that most Acolytes of Fabio do not, in fact, realize that they ARE Acolytes of Fabio...

Alternatively "Hunk" might work...


Edit after actually reading the class:
I would swap the number of ranks required for Prof(Sailor) and Swim. It fits both pirates (I have heard most sailors of the colonial era intentionally did NOT learn to swim, so if they fell overboard their death would be swift, rather than tortuously slow), and cats (WATER!?! DO NOT WANT!).
Nebber minds, I seas teh Seacat form requirementz. I can haz Epiphanyburger?

----------


## Amechra

Say, Bhu...

May I request a PrC or two? Namely, Cat Burglar/Impossible Warrior, or Cat Burglar/Librarian?

No idea as to the IW one, but the librarian-kitteh...



 :Small Cool:

----------


## Bhu

Cats and book stores are a traditional combo so the librarian is easily arranged next   :Small Big Grin: 

I'll have to think something up for the warrior tho

----------


## Amechra

Thank you, Bhu. May your dander always cause massive allergic reactions!

----------


## Owrtho

This was my first thought upon seeing the name 'Sand Cat'

*Spoiler*
Show




Owrtho

----------


## Bhu

Please note this will require levels in Amechra's Librarian class, which can be found here


 

_"Are you old enough to be in this section of the library kid?"_  

 Library Cats are an odd development.  At some point Librarians decided they needed guardians for knowledge that could be hidden in plain sight, or used as an information gathering service.  And then they discovered the Cat Burglar Guilds.  The two had much in common, and a pact of sorts was made for mutual protection.  Libraries already used cats to get rid of vermin, so the Guilds hanging about wouldn't really draw any attention.

BECOMING A LIBRARY CAT   
A few levels in Librarian and Cat Burglar will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*: Kitty Form, Master Scribe 
*Skills*:  Decipher Script 6 ranks, Hide 6 ranks, Knowledge (any) 6 ranks, Listen 6 ranks, Martial Lore 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Library's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Decipher Script (Int), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Listen (Wis), Martial Lore (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Occupational Specialty, Living Library, Rote Erudition
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Hide Knowledge
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Burglaring
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Occupational Specialty
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Hide Knowledge
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Burglaring
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Occupational Specialty
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Hide Knowledge
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Burglaring
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Library Steps
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Library Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Occupational Specialty(Su)*: At 1st Level the Library Cat chooses one of the Occupational Specialties from the following list, and at levels 1,4, and 7 gains a power based on that Specialty:

Lurker: Lurkers specialize in moving about the Libraries, hiding books and themselves. At 1st Level you can teleport any book/scroll/etc. within the confines of the Library to your location as a Swift Action at will.

At 4th Level you can cast Dimension Door at will as a Supernatural ability (Caster level is equal to half Hit Dice).  It may only be used within the Library, or to teleport outside it's walls up to 30'.  

At 7th Level the number of books/scrolls/spellbooks you can hide via Hidden Knowledge increases by an amount equal to your Int Score, and you no longer need to touch them if they are inside the Library.

Magi: Magi specialize in Arcane Rotes and knowledge.  At 1st Level their caster level when using Arcane Rotes is equal to their Hit Dice.

At 4th Level they no longer have a component cost for Arcane Rotes, and gain a Competence Bonus on all checks meant to avoid degradation of their Arcane Rotes equal to their Int Modifier.

At 7th Level you may choose one Rote and use it at will as a Supernatural Ability without rolling for degradation.  You may switch out this Rote at every odd numbered Level.

Sage: Sages specialize in learning as much as they can.  At 1st Level you gain Know It All, which is basically the same as the Bardic Knowledge ability from page 28 of the PHB, except that the Bonus to the roll is equal to your Int Modifier plus your Hit Dice.

At 4th Level all Intelligence based skills are considered Class Skills from now on, and you can always Take 10 with one specific Knowledge Skill.

At 7th Level you may automatically pass any Check based on your Int modifier a number of times per day equal to your Int Modifier.

Sifu: Sifu specialize in Martial Rotes and knowledge.  At 1st Level their initiator level when using Martial Rotes is equal to their Hit Dice.

At 4th Level they no longer have a component cost for Martial Rotes, and gain a Competence Bonus on all checks meant to avoid degradation of their Martial Rotes equal to their Int Modifier.

At 7th Level you may choose one Rote and use it at will as a Supernatural Ability without rolling for degradation.  You may switch out this Rote at every odd numbered Level.

Theologian: Theologians specialize in Divine Rotes and knowledge.  At 1st Level their caster level when using Divine Rotes is equal to their Hit Dice.

At 4th Level they no longer have a component cost for Divine Rotes, and gain a Competence Bonus on all checks meant to avoid degradation of their Divine Rotes equal to their Int Modifier.


At 7th Level you may choose one Rote and use it at will as a Supernatural Ability without rolling for degradation.  You may switch out this Rote at every odd numbered Level.

*Living Library*: Your Librarian and Library Cat Levels stack for determining the number of books you can remember as recorded in the Liber Mentat column of the Librarian class.

*Rote Erudition*: Your Librarian and Library Cat Levels stack for determining the number of Rotes you can remember as recorded in the Rote Erudition column of the Librarian class.

*Hide Knowledge (Su)*: At 2nd Level as a Swift Action the Library Cat can touch any book, and it disappears into an  extradimensional space inside himself.  He may hide a number of books equal to the books he can memorize in his Liber Mentat Column.  At 5th Level he can also hide Martial Scripts and Arcane/Divine spells in this manner.   At 8th Level he can hide spellbooks.

*Burglaring (Ex)*: At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you may choose one Burglaring ability from the Cat Burglar class ability of the same name.

*Library Steps (Ex)*: 3 times per day you may cast Greater Teleport as a Supernatural ability, but it may only move you to the location of a Library (whether public or private).  If you do not know of any Library within range it will teleport you to the closest one.

PLAYING A LIBRARY CAT 
 Life is dull.  At least it's dull until populist uprisings or political switchovers, then suddenly everyone wants to go book burning.  Your job is to find out about these little soirees, and prevent them from occurring.  And of course back up the Librarians if they do.  
*Combat*: Combat for you varies depending on what books you have memorized.  And ambushes.  No one expects the sudden paw of doom from the dusty bookshelf.
*Advancement*: This kind of depends on your job.  The street network that listens for trouble will be looking to enhance their spying and stealth.  Those helping memorize the books will of course concentrate on their mystical abilities, and those helping guard the books will do a little of both.
*Resources*: You have what are effectively two Guilds to draw upon.  Granted neither one is horribly rich, but still...

LIBRARY CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"Man this place must have TONS of rats!  Look at all the friggin' cats..."_ 
 Library cats have long, tranquil, boring times punctuated by brief episodes of death, destruction, and fleeing for their lives.It tends to make you paranoid, especially of political or religious movements, who are your chief tormentors.
*Daily Life*: Much of the time your lying about local gossip markets pretending to sleep, or lying on bookshelves pretending to sleep, or furiously practicing your skills for the days they will be needed.
*Notables*: Ethel (NG Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Librarian 5/Library Cat 6) appears to be the average librarian.  Sharday (N Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Librarian 5/Library Cat 6) goes for the sexay Librarian look.  It isn't advised to turn books in late to either one.
*Organizations*: The Librarians (and the associated Library Cats) are a loose organization who try to gain as much temporal power as they can to protect books from the public, and from nobles who often don't understand how powerful knowledge can be.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think your just mousing cats.  Some of you may have spoken, and act as talking mascots to entertain patrons to get their financial and political backing, but mostly you are the sneaky paw of vengeance in the night.

LIBRARY CATS IN THE GAME 
 This kind of assumes you will be mostly stationed in one area, which could limit traveling unless you can find a reason you would do so, such as for rare scrolls/books.
*Adaptation*: This is mostly for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Library Cats are most likely to be found in libraries, or the homes of rich eccentrics with lots of books.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hired as extra help to prevent a library being burned by a new religious cult.  It's kind of a boring job except every now and then some psycho tries to immolate himself in the name of some heathen God.  Plus at night it's kinda creeping with all those cats staring at you...


Ethel
NG Female Human Cat Burglar 1/Librarian 5/Library Cat 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +7, Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+4 Dex, )
*hp* 31 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +9 (+12 KF), *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +5, *Grp* +4 (-8 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Abilities KF* Str 2, Dex 18
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah +3, Living Library, Knowledge Devotion, Librarian's Vow, Devoted to Learning, Rote Erudition (1), Supported Learning , Master Scribe, Occupational Specialty (Lurker), Hide Knowledge, Burglaring (Evasion, Improved Evasion)
*Feats* Jibba Jabba,
*Skills* Balance +5, Climb +3, Decipher Script +15, Gather Information +11, Hide +7, Knowledge (History, Local) +13, Listen +7, Martial Lore +15, Move Silently +9, Search +11, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +11, Spot +9, Use Magic Device +11
*Possessions*



*EPIC LIBRARY CAT* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Liber Mentat* The maximum number of books you can memorize via your Liber Mentat ability increases by 1 per Level.
*Rote Erudition* The number of Rotes you can use increases by one every other level.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Library Cat gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*BURGER CHEF*

 

_"YOU CALL THIS A CHEEZBURGER!?!"_

 Burger Chefs are casters who joined the Cat Burgler Guilds and had a talent for cookery.  Eventually they turned this talent into a specialty creating magical foodstuffs for their comrades.

BECOMING A BURGER CHEF   
A Level or so of Cat Burglar and several levels in any spontaneously casting arcane or divine class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Casting*:  Must be able to spontaneously cast Arcane or Divine spells.
*Feats*:  Craft Cheezburger, Jibba Jabba
*Skills*:  Craft (Cooking) 3 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana or Religion) 4 ranks, Profession (Chef) 3 ranks, Spellcraft 3 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Burger Chef's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Cooking), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Knowledge (either Arcana or Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Chef)(Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Sliders, Fryin', +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Patty Melt, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Juicy Lucy, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Garden Burger, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Hamurgesas, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Slopper, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Non Traditional Burger, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Giant Burgers, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Bun Kebab, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Freak Burgers, +1 Level of Arcane/Divine Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Burger Chefs gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Fryin'*: All Burger Chefs have a Fryin' Pool representing their recipes (i.e their other class abilities such as Sliders, Patty Melt, etc.) equal to their PrC Level plus their Cha Modifier.  They may expend one daily use of their Fryin' Pool to use any of their Class Abilities.

*Sliders Recipe(Su)*: You may Craft 3 Cheezburgers at the same time, but their effects are at -3 Caster Level.  Lil' dinky burgers make lil' dinky effects.

*Patty Melt Recipe(Su)*: Your Cheezburger is considered to have been cast with the Empower Spell Feat.  Everyone loves a good Patty Melt.

*Juicy Lucy Recipe(Su)*: The burning hot cheese at the core of this Cheezburger scalds eaters and renders them incapable of speech for 1d6 minutes, doing hit point damage equal to your Caster Level in addition to it's normal effects.

*Garden Burger Recipe(Su)*:  You may now cook abominations made without meat.  Being as it's good for you though, anyone eating this Cheezburger is healed hit points equal to twice your caster level, along with the normal effect.

*Luther Burgers Recipe(Su)*: Those donuts pack a punch.  Your Cheezburger is considered to have been cast with the Maximize Spell Feat.

*Sloppers Recipe(Su)*: A Slopper is a Cheezburger topped with onions, fries, and a mound of chili peppers.  In addition to the normal spell effect the eater gains a +1 Circumstance Bonus to all rolls for the duration of the spell, as the pain from the chilis makes him insane.

*Non Traditional Burger Recipe(Su)*:  You have created an abomination.  Something people should know better than to eat but they do anyway (or mebbe you're foreign).  Living Enemies who see the burger must make a Willpower Save  (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Cha Modifier) or willingly eat the burger.  Generally use for cursed burgers obviously.  Anyone who makes the Saving Throw does not have to Save again versus this particular burger.

*Giant Burgers Recipe(Su)*: Your Cheezburger is considered to have been cast with the Extend Spell Feat.  Bigger burgers for longer effect,

*Bun Kebab Recipe(Su)*: Bun Kebab is a frightening combo of some form of meat or potato, ground lentils, cumin seeds, and egg fried and served on a bun with chutney or raita.  Opponents are unused to such exotic fare, and the Cheezburger gets a +2 to Save DC.

*Freak Burgers (Su)*: 3 times per day you can expend one use of your Fryin' Pool to apply any three Recipes to one Cheezburger simultaneously.  For example you could make a Giant, Luther, Garden Burger.  


PLAYING A BURGER CHEF 
 Every organization has it's grunt level employees.  The guys who do all the unskilled basic labor that no one else wants to do that keeps things running, like cooking and cleaning and paperwork.  But when you belong to a Guild based on all it's members knowing some magic, that gets a little dicey.  Because grunt level employees have dull, boring jobs they need to liven up.  Eventually some of the cooks begin with experimenting on their food with their powers, and things get weird.  And so this is how the Cat Burglar Guilds developed the Burger Chef.   By day you are a restaurant owner, by night you buff raiding parties with magical Cheezburgers. 
*Combat*: You aren't much of one for fighting, being relegated to more of a support role for those who do.  Your pre-packaged magical noms keep the boys on the front lines going.
*Advancement*: Truly you just want to perfect your magical cookery, but you keep getting requests for burgers that make you invulnerable to this that or the other, burgers to attract women, burgers to kill people by spontaneously en-fattening them, etc.  Where the hell does the brass keep coming up with this stuff?
*Resources*: The Guild throws lots of experimental ingredients and what not your way hoping you'll come up with some new work of genius that will lead them to world domination.  You keep trying to tell them you're just a chef, but when your last burger toppled a king (he choked on it) they have unreasonably high levels of faith in you.

BURGER CHEFS IN THE WORLD 
_"Mittens Place has the best food evar!"_ 
 By day the world luvs you as you happen to make some really awesome grub.  By night they deal with the fury of your coworkers who are enhanced (suffering from) whatever concoction of the day you've decided upon.
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent cooking, experimenting with new combinations, feeding it to colleagues (suckers), and seeing what happens before making notes and trying again.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You will belong to a Cat Burglar Guild as with everyone else, and you may also belong to a school for spellcraft of some sort, as well as any professional organizations in the area for chefs.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's like you as you either appear to be a cook or a kitty, neither of which are hated except by the truly mean.

BURGER CHEFS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you have bot a public identity and a secret identity, which can be stressful on some to pull off.  Your secret ID being a cat helps you out some, granted, but not as much as you'd like.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Burger Chefs are usually found in restaurants, or accompanying mass raids with foodstuffs.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hired to guard a burger stand.  They're a lil grumpy considering this is beneath the skills of people who have professionally fought Beholders and such, but the pay was to good to pass up, and so was the food.  


And then the ninjas came from every where...it's like they were raining from the sky...


Name
N Human Male Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer 5/Burger Chef 6
*Init* +1 (+4 KF), *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +
*Languages* Common, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Dex, )
*AC KF* , touch , flat-footed   (+2 Size, +4 Dex, )
*hp* 31 (12 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +5 (+8 KF), *Will* +9  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +6, *Grp* +5 (-6 KF)
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Abilities KF* Str 3, Dex 19
*SQ* Purr, Kitty Form, Feline Empathy, Cat Powah (+4), Cat Familiar
*Spells Per Day*
*Feats* Brew Potion (Sodas), Craft Cheezburger, Eschew Materials, Exceptional Artisan, Extraordinary Artisan, Jibba Jabba
*Skills* Bluff +12, Concentration +6, Craft (Cooking) +8, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +12, Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Nobility) +9, Listen +10, Profession (Chef) +9, Sense Motive +6, Spellcraft +6, Spot +6, Use Magic Device +8
*Possessions*



*EPIC BURGER CHEF* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Fryin' Pool* You continue to get daily uses of your Fryin' Pool with Epic Levels.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Burger Chef gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



Craft Cheezburger 
You make the most delicious Cheezburgers.  And sometimes you make them quite special indeed...
*Prerequisites*: Caster Level 5th
*Benefits*: This is similar to Brew Potion in most respects, except the following: You may make most spells of 5th Level or lower into a Cheezburger, and time to make one is 15 minutes plus the casting time of the spell (i.e. long enough to cook a decent Cheezburger and enchant it).  You of course must have the necessary ingredients to make a cheeseburger and cook one.  Unlike Potions Burgers are good for 1 day after being made.  Because of their temporary nature they do not cost XP to make.


Hamburglar 
You're good at swiping burgers.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Cheezburger
*Benefits*: As a Swift action you can teleport any Cheezburger within 30' to your person (or any other location within 30').   It does not need to be a Cheezburger made by you.


You Want Fries Wit Dat? 
You can make a good batch of fries now.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Cheezburger
*Benefits*: You get an additional 2 daily uses of your Fryin' Pool.

----------


## Bhu

OK I know I dont normally work on more than 1 PrC at a time, but i had a request, and a few ideas I waned to get out before i forget them.

----------


## Absol197

Bhu, you are a mad genuis!!

Seriously, this is the most-awesome-ist thread evar!!!

Soo cute!!!

----------


## DracoDei

In feets, U mizspelled "Cheezburger". Iz only 2 e'z. (In fact, based on a google search it seems you never spelled it "correctly" anywhere... not that "Cheezeburger" gives more than three results with the following string:
site:www.giantitp.com "Craft Cheezburger"
...and all of them seem to be that particular post
)

In other news, if they were partially inspired by my cursed teas then just maybe "Craft(Poison)" should be on their list (and they should then get the ability to safely handle ingested poisons at some level of the class)? This is a rogue-like class's PrC after all...

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for not posting earlier guys I'm in a bind time wise this week.  WIll have updates soon

----------


## DracoDei

Are you sure that you shouldn't change "Burger Chef" to "Burglar Chef" for the name of the latest PrC?

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for disappearing like that.  All three kitties have fluff up now.

----------


## DracoDei

From Burger Chef:



> Organizations: You will belong to a Cat Burglar thread


I believe you mean "guild".  :Small Tongue: 


Library cat has at least one typo "psoken", which I THINK is in the daily life section.

Sandcat has several typos.

----------


## Bhu

I has fixed.  Hopefully crunch will begin tonight

----------


## Debihuman

Bhu, I wish I'd been able to keep up with all you've been doing. The new(to me) Kitty Classes are GREAT! [mimicking Tny the TigerTM ]

Anyhow, I'm loving the idea of Library cat (though Bookstore Cat works too).  

Debby

----------


## Sir Shadow

Wow, for all my life I have looked for a class that I would want to be if I had the chance. Wizard usually fit the bill but... LIBRARY CAT. My life is complete.

----------


## Amechra

Shameless self plug:

Then look at the class that it progresses out of!

(In my sig, look in my sig!)

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> Wow, for all my life I have looked for a class that I would want to be if I had the chance. Wizard usually fit the bill but... LIBRARY CAT. My life is complete.


I like the Feral.

----------


## Sir Shadow

:P already did.

----------


## Amechra

Would you like to PM me any opinions? (alright, now let the thread go back to its regularly scheduled programming.)

----------


## Bhu

> Wow, for all my life I have looked for a class that I would want to be if I had the chance. Wizard usually fit the bill but... LIBRARY CAT. My life is complete.


Does this mean you'll be going for a different PrC with Bartholomeow?  :Small Wink:

----------


## Sir Shadow

No, Bartholomeow is too evil to be a librari-- oh wait... 

j/k :P nah, he's a soul-sucking being of pure fluffy darkness.

----------


## Ranger Mattos

Ooh, I like the Sea Tiger. Just saw Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides. Want to play a Sea Tiger.

And finish up the Sand Cat, Library Cat, and Burger Chef. They look interesting.

----------


## Bhu

I'm trying I'm really pressed for time for the next few weeks though

----------


## Ranger Mattos

Ah, well in that case, take your time.

----------


## Bhu

> Ah, well in that case, take your time.


I may have too I'm gonna be pressed for time really badly this whole month.

----------


## Bhu

well i have the abilitieis named.  hopefully i get teh chance to flesh them out soon

----------


## Bhu

Sand Cat has most of it's abilities up.

----------


## DracoDei

> *SAND CATS*


I think this should be singular, not plural



> *ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
> *Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Big Cat), Burglaring (Sneak Attack)
> *Feats*:  Heat Endurance, Sandskimmer (see Sandstorm)


Never read Sandstorm, but Sandskimmer doesn't SOUND like the sort of feat that you can take more than once. Despite this, you both require it, and give it as a bonus feat at first level. Unless Sand Skimmer gives resistance to heatstroke etc, you could probably replace the feat with an _Endure Elements_ effect with respect to heat only, to tide them over until they get to 3rd level (perhaps in addition to a more useful ability?).



> *Skills*:  Hide 6 ranks, Knowledge (Geography) 4 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Survival 8 ranks
> 
> *Class Skills*
>  The Sand Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Geography, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex).


Are you sure you want to have Sense Motive and Gather Information in there? These guys don't seem like they are focused on doing much in town. They could have other members of the guild to fence stuff, and beside which they don't have Appraise as a class skill.



> *Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int


Surprisingly I am OK with this. They have enough class skills...



> *Sandskimmer*: At 1st Level you get the Sandskimmer Feat (see Sandstorm pg 52).


As I noted before, this looks like an error to me.



> *Sand Camouflage*: At 2nd Level you gain the Sand Camouflage Feat as a Bonus Feat (see Sandstorm pg 51).


I hear that some people dislike feats as class abilities. I have done it myself (with my Society Members), but they got a LOT of feats (probably averaging two per level AT LEAST, especially if you include the two Exotic Weaponry feats that the class grants in a stealthy way), and also gave some very nice unique class features. Will discuss your class features as I come to them.



> *Fire Resistance (Ex)*: At Level 3 you gain Fire Resistance 5.  This increases to 10 at Level 6, and 20 at Level 9..


Boring but reasonably useful.



> *Sandswimmer (Su)*:  You can swim through sand, dust ash and even softsand (but not hard packed dirt, slipsand or rock). You can sandswim through such materials at your base land speed while wearing light armor or carrying a light load. Your speed drops to 5 ft if wearing heavier armor or carrying a medium load. You cannot make headway through sand with a heavy load. You breathe normally while under the sand. This supernatural ability does not allow you to breathe in mediums other than sand or hold their breath to avoid dangerous gases or fumes..


Four levels in and the first INTERESTING ability. Seems fun, but not quite fun enough to justify the long wait. You should probably specify that the speed of the sand (usually zero) counts as the speed of the water, just for maximum clarity. EDIT: Also, upon getting this ability they should add Swim to the class list, perhaps with the proviso that any skillpoints spent on that skill from this PrC ONLY count when swimming through sand... then again, when it DOES rain in the desert you do tend to get flash flooding so... Although depending on GM interpretation (which you might want to clarify) they can survive a flood by burrowing into deep enough sand (as in deep enough not to get washed away). Just because any spaces between the grains happen to be filled with water rather than air doesn't mean they are not in sand.



> *Sand Ambush (Ex)*:


Don't know what you are planning here, but this could quite easily simply be the ability to see through sand a certain distance (Ideally enough to hide, but not enough to easily find the berried ruins of that ancient city).  If not, you should probably add such an ability somewhere else, unless Sandskimmer grants Tremor Sense or something. Being able to travel doesn't help stealth nearly as much if you can't see where you are going or what has shown up.



> *Tremorsense Camouflage (Su)*:  At 7th level you can move on or through sand and be invisible to Tremor Sense so long as you do not attack on that round.  If you can move out of any squares your opponents threaten the round after you attack, without attacking, you resume invisibility.


Does this count if you then move back in during the same round?



> *The Paw from Below (Ex)*:


EDIT: No idea what this will be... Sneak Attack damage but only under certain circumstances.



> *Sand Whirlpool (Su)*:


EDIT: I can imagine what this one will be, and it sounds awesome... my only question is if it involves sandswiming in circles to create and maintain the effect.



> PLAYING A SAND CAT 
>  Deserts with indigenous wildcat populations tend to produce shy, reclusive animals who kill vermin.  On the one hand this means you get left to your r own business and no one bothers you.


Small Typo



> On the other you can't move as freely because of this, nor can you leave witnesses. 
> *Combat*: Sand Cats are masters of the ambush, striking from hiding whenever possible.  They truly enjoy hamstringing opponents from underneath the sand.
> *Advancement*: Sand Cats have certain necessities their survivalist lifestyle demands, so they tend to advance along strict lines that improve their needed skills.
> *Resources*: Resources are scarce in the desert, but the Guild will help you IF their survival is also threatened.  Or they owe you one.
> 
> SAND CATS  IN THE WORLD 
> _"You will always be lucky if you know how to make friends with strange cats."_ 
>  Sand Cats live a bit of a harsh existence as desert bandits, but they wouldn't have it any other way.  They are quite proud of their survival skills.  They are also quite proud of their ability to take on much more powerful forces through the creative use of traps and ambushes.
> *Daily Life*: Much of the Sand Cats daily life is taken up by the search for food, water, and essentials.  Good scroungers are prized among the Sand Cats.  
> ...


"Trey" = Small Typo

----------


## Cipher Stars

> *SAND CATS*
> 
>  
> 
> _"Don't unnastand why you Army guys sweatin' it.  I'm in fur and I'm perfectly cool out here in the sun.  Wimps."_  
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...

----------


## DracoDei

> 


I feel this one exemplifies the class much better than the one that Bhu actually has up there right now.

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> 


New PrC idea: Cave Cat! Thigh I don't like that picture, the cat looks strange. It's probably a bad photoshop.

----------


## Cipher Stars

> I feel this one exemplifies the class much better than the one that Bhu actually has up there right now.



That was the idea.  Wonder where the text in my post went T-T oh well.

----------


## Bhu

> New PrC idea: Cave Cat! Thigh I don't like that picture, the cat looks strange. It's probably a bad photoshop.


Ironically that is a picture of a Sand Cat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_Cat

Draco: Sandskimmer can be taken twice.  Will be fixing typos and text to address other concerns.

----------


## Bhu

I hope to have a brief break from the job this week.  Be patient and will update soon.

----------


## Bhu

Sand Cat updated, just needs capstone

----------


## DracoDei

10' Tremorsense only helps against invisible foes really, since you can already see through sand... still good, just not AS good.
Which reminds me... unless one of the feats does this, you might consider stealing a trick from my Wing Dragon's Fog Immunity and allow the sand-vision to also let them see through airborn sand... IE sandstorms are much much less of a problem. Dunno if the class really needs the help or not, but it would be cool.

----------


## Bhu

3 more days and i can concentrate on this, plz be patient

----------


## DracoDei

> 3 more days and i can concentrate on this, plz be patient


I can do that!

----------


## Bhu

Job is done, hoping for new stuff tomorrow or the weekend.  SPeaking of which i have till Monday to get paid pr the isp shuts off.  If this happens have no fear i shall return

----------


## Bhu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9vqL4W6Hc

Posting this for those few who havent seen t

----------


## Cipher Stars

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on9vqL4W6Hc
> 
> Posting this for those few who havent seen t


That is the second most amazing thing I've seen today.

----------


## Bhu

Sand Cat has capstone

----------


## DracoDei

Well, I don't have Stormwrack, so I can't fully comment.

You mention people with Sandswim being allowed to use swim checks in place of a save... but you never specified if it counts as a swim speed (thus getting a +8 bonus), and they still don't have swim as a class skill, or bonuses to swim checks when sandswimming or anything, so I am not sure how much it will come up.

----------


## Bunny Earz

Is this a cat thread!? Could it be!?  :Small Tongue: 

EDIT: you know what now after reading the description: nevermind

----------


## Bhu

> Well, I don't have Stormwrack, so I can't fully comment.
> 
> You mention people with Sandswim being allowed to use swim checks in place of a save... but you never specified if it counts as a swim speed (thus getting a +8 bonus), and they still don't have swim as a class skill, or bonuses to swim checks when sandswimming or anything, so I am not sure how much it will come up.


I edited sandswim a lil to make it clearer.  The maelstrom spell does 3f8 damage per round i think.  Ill edit the text for the cap a lil too

----------


## Ringwrym

Great work, I would just like some clarification the PrCs work off the 3rd revision correct.

----------


## Bhu

yes everything posted after the 3rd revision works off it

----------


## Bhu

sand cat done beginning library cat

----------


## Cipher Stars

> sand cat done beginning library cat


Library cat,  sounds interesting.

I actually have a few pics bookmarked that could help with it,  maybe.

In order of what-I-think-could-work based on only "Library Cat"
*Spoiler*
Show




*Spoiler*
Show




*Spoiler*
Show




*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Bhu

Library Cat and Burger CHef are back on page 15.  I started them a while back and then things went to crap so I'm finishing up now.  I love the pics.

----------


## DracoDei

Those are all nicely illustrative of the class. The first one is the best artistically, but the worst from an illustrative POV probably.

----------


## Cipher Stars

> Library Cat and Burger CHef are back on page 15.  I started them a while back and then things went to crap so I'm finishing up now.  I love the pics.


how did I miss those x_x

----------


## Bhu

> how did I miss those x_x


in my defense they got kinda shifted a few pages back while i wa working these last few months

----------


## Bhu

library cat updated back on page 15

----------


## DracoDei

Capstone seems a bit lacking in the "Essence of the Class taken to the highest level" department, but perhaps some of the other abilities will make it make more sense.

It does allow you to not worry too much about leaving the point you are trying to defend unguarded while you are out and about being proactive about said defense.

----------


## Lix Lorn

...hmm. Bhu, have you read the Varjak Paw series? Or the Warrior Cats series?

----------


## Bhu

> ...hmm. Bhu, have you read the Varjak Paw series? Or the Warrior Cats series?


Not dat I am aware ofs.

----------


## Lix Lorn

:O
You shoooould. You could make catty stuff based on them!

----------


## Hiro Protagonest

> :O
> You shoooould. You could make catty stuff based on them!


Something based on the Warriors series?

I might be able to come up with that. It would probably have to be a complete campaign setting set in modern earth though. And you can only play a cat, but with different stats than in normal 3.5.

Or just a class for awakened cats.

And I would have to come up with a template that gives you free rezzing nine times.
Edit: eight times.

----------


## Bhu

are either of these the mystery series where cats are the main protagonists?

----------


## Rakmakallan

Do you have anything based on the musical Cats in there? (i did not read all 17 pages, i know i'm abominable) Given about a week i could cook something up and post it, so expect a base class: Jellicle Cat.

----------


## DracoDei

> (i did not read all 17 pages, i know i'm abominable)


Did you at least look at the index? (Note that I DIDN'T look at the index, just saying that there is one, and checking it could at least give a bit of an idea). I don't THINK I recall any references to that musical in there, but I could have missed one or two abilities, MAYBE an entire PrC.




> Given about a week i could cook something up and post it, so expect a base class: Jellicle Cat.


I am sure we are all looking forward to it... but are you SURE you don't want to make it a base class based off Cat Burglar? Either way could be the "right" way, just making sure you have thought this through.

----------


## Sir Shadow

It'd probably be better as a PrC for Cat Burglar/Bard... I can't imagine a 20 level music-based feline class..

----------


## Cieyrin

> It'd probably be better as a PrC for Cat Burglar/Bard... I can't imagine a 20 level music-based feline class..


I can, though it would essentially be Cat Burglar/Bard/Jellicle Cat as one mix, which sounds like more work than is really needed when a PrC should work fine. No need to reinvent the wheel when you just need to change the tires.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Rakmakallan

I feel like the jellicles deserve some more seriousness and I had the class in the works for quite some time for my own campaigns anyway. Seriously, while reading the cat burglar it felt more along the lines of "can i haz cheezeburger" 1337,  rather "duets by Rossini or waltzes by Strauss" from the musical.

----------


## Bhu

The Cat Burglar was meant for humor campaigns yes.  The closest I have to a musical kitty is the Fencepost Yowler on page 1.

----------


## Sir Shadow

The cat burglar class itself is not that silly TBH.

----------


## DracoDei

> The cat burglar class itself is not that silly TBH.


What does TBH stand for? I don't think I have seen it before.

----------


## Sir Shadow

To Be Honest

----------


## Squiggly-Thing

(From the Cantripize It thread.)



> Cat Attraction
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> _Enchantment (compulsion) [mind-affecting]_
> *Level*: Sor/Wiz 0
> *Components*: V, S, M
> *Casting Time*: 1 standard action
> ...

----------


## Moose Man

Is Kilala (from inuyasha) a feral cat burglar? She transforms from the tiny two tailed kitty to her lion sized battle form. Co-ink-y-dink? I fink not!

----------


## Welknair

Bloodline based on the Cat Burglar if anyone's interested.

----------


## Amechra

[OT]Hey, Welknair, can you make a Librarian bloodline? Or a Nord's Blade bloodline? Or an Impossible Warrior bloodline?[/OT]

----------


## Welknair

> [OT]Hey, Welknair, can you make a Librarian bloodline? Or a Nord's Blade bloodline? Or an Impossible Warrior bloodline?[/OT]


Added to my to-do list, which can be found in the Bloodline Hub. I'm hoping to redirect further bloodline conversation there.

Obligatory comment on the work featured in the thread: This is a very extensive collection of work. Like really. I believe it holds the record for the most material based off of a single homebrew idea. Kudos, amazing job.

----------


## Bhu

Thanks Welknair.  Your creation and the Cat attraction cantrip were so cool I added them to the front page list!

----------


## Lix Lorn

...Yoruichi. Cat Burglar with a ToB PrC?

----------


## Bhu

> ...Yoruichi. Cat Burglar with a ToB PrC?


Yoruichi???

----------


## Cieyrin

> Yoruichi???


Character from the anime Bleach, ninja-esque and often switches from her female form to that of a cat, at least early on in the series when in the real world. She's done it significantly less since then.

----------


## Bhu

Library Cat on pg15 updated

----------


## Bhu

amechra you still reading id like your thoughts on the librry kitty since it involves your class

----------


## Amechra

I like Hide Knowledge, but as for Occupational Specialty... I dun know.

----------


## Bhu

I added the three main occupational specialties to the library cat

----------


## unosarta

> Character from the anime Bleach, ninja-esque and often switches from her female form to that of a cat, at least early on in the series when in the real world. She's done it significantly less since then.


Cat Burglar/Desert Wind that has been switched to electrical damage would fit her perfectly. Actually, that sounds like a pretty cool class anyway.

----------


## Bhu

Amechra did u have epic rules for the Librarian?

----------


## Amechra

No I don't...

Not yet, anyway  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

Library cat is about done any thoughts

----------


## Amechra

I like it; I especially like Lurker, partly because they would be the BEST workers at the front desk.

----------


## Bhu

Kewl!  I just gotta figure out epic stuffs

----------


## Bhu

Unless there are objections the Library Cat is done and work begins anew on the Burger Chef!

----------


## Domriso

So, I've had this idea in my head for a while, and when I finally wrote it up tonight I was going to post it for peaching, but then I remembered this thread, so I thought I'd give it a home here. Enjoy!

*****

*Lord Fluffybottoms*
*Terror of the Kitten-Lands*
Conceived as a story to bring people together, he became something more, gaining a force of his own to exist. His powers aid those who seek to be small and sneaky, and those who would face dangerous opponents who consume life.
*Legend*
Lord Fluffybottoms was, alas, not a real person. Nor, for that matter, was he a real cat. He was in fact a fantasy, a story told amongst a small group of children, who believed in him enough to one day cause him to become nearly real. The story is not pleasant, nor is it particularly inspiring, but it is his all the same.

In a time long ago (or perhaps away), there were eleven children, each the only offspring of a large number of races in a highly mixed community. When they first met, the children had little in common, their varied heritages pushing them apart. It wasnt until one child, the daughter of the communitys shaman, began to tell stories of the Kitten-Lands, a far-away place where kittens lived and played and loved, that the children grew closer. With a common bond, they became fast friends, with the shamans daughter taking a semi-leadership position amongst the group. For a time, all was good.

Until the time that the great devourer came. A giant beast, fur sprouting from his matted form, he strode into the community, killing everyone he saw. None were safe from his claws, and those who fell to his horrid bite became less than dead; their bodies failed, but their souls did not pass on. This was only obvious to the shaman, and in turn, the shamans daughter. Fearing for the safety of the few remaining of the community, the shaman made a prayer to his spirit, asking for some kind of miracle.

The spirit answered. For a day, the devourer was pushed back, his hunger sated for a time. In the wreckage, the eleven children found themselves alive, but their families were crippled. The only survivor was the shaman, and he was deep in constant prayer, attempting to keep the devourer away. Only the shamans daughter would see him, and only to bring him food and drink.

Everyday, as the sun began to rise in the sky, the devourer would come back to the town, aware that there were some still living there, but unable to find them. The shamans magic was keeping the children alive by removing their presence from the devourers eyes, but his nose still knew he was there. As the sun set each night, the devourer would leave, but he slowly scoured more and more of the broken community.

Throughout the many days that the devourer came, the shamans daughter kept her friends occupied. She told them more and more fantastic stories of the tales of Lord Fluffybottoms, how he saved the Kitten-Lands from the Horned Canine, how he wrested control of the Kitten-Lands from the Ocicat Tyrant and returned it to the hands of the people, and, the most favored story, of how Lord Fluffybottoms finally gave up his freedom, traveling into the Great Catnip Forest, the land of the hallowed dead, to protect all those who were righteous from harm. These stories kept the children at ease during the trying time.

But, things were quickly deteriorating. What the other children did not know is that the shaman was already dead, his body used as a sacrifice to protect the children from the devourer, and yet his spirit had remained, destroying itself in an attempt to give the children a chance. The shamans daughter was now alone protecting the rest of the group, using her own fathers spirit as a channel for powers. She was, alas, not powerful enough.

On the 17th day of hiding, the devourer found them. The children ran, knowing that to be caught was to be killed, but they were not fast enough. Throughout the day, the devourer stalked, his prowess obviously surpassing the others. Every hour he killed another child, taking their very essence into his body, growing stronger, until only the shamans daughter was left.

Realizing that there was nothing left to do but face down her enemy, the shamans daughter prepared herself, listening to the devourer grow closer with every step. As he finally broke down her door, the daughter said one final prayer, that to Lord Fluffybottoms. While she did not know why she said it, she did, and she immediately felt his presence infuse her. 

The devourer did not care. He leapt at the girl, his teeth sinking into her throat, tearing it out in an instant, and leaving her dying on the floor. As her lifeblood leaked out, the devourer felt the familiar power of life essence suffice his form, but then something went wrong. The life energy tore through him, ripped his body apart letting loose all of the spirits of the children he had consumed, and leaving his body so weak he could not move. He could only lie there, dying in a crumpled heap, his thoughts the only thing to keep him company.

While the girl lay dying, Lord Fluffybottoms spirit was released. The belief of the girl had the other children had been powerful enough to bring him into a quasi-existence, but he had not been powerful enough to save them. While it seems unlikely that he swore any form of vengeance that day, it is known that he favors children, and that those who drink of the life of others are always at risk of his powers. 

*Summoning Rules*
The following rules describe the requirements and rituals for binding Lord 
Fluffybottoms, Terror of the Kitten-Lands.
*Level:* 1
*Binding DC:* 15
*Requirements:* You must say a quick prayer to Lord Fluffybottoms, asking him for aid, and then tell a story of when you were a child. The story you tell is forever lost from your memory, sucked into the entity which is Lord Fluffybottoms.
*Manifestation:* As the final word of the story is told, the words seem to flow from your mind as the memory is consumed. A swirl of color infuses the seal, and a cat appears within, often dressed in fine garments (which fit him perfectly), though the exact garments and the breed of cat are never the same. He listens to your request with calm and solitude, and finally answers with a simple meow before leaping into your chest. 

*Granted Abilities*
Lord Fluffybottoms grants the following supernatural abilities. 

*Naturally Placed:* You gain a +2 bonus to Sneak checks for every 4 levels you possess. This is a constant ability, as you naturally place yourself in areas which conceal your form.

_Itsy-Bitsy:_ You gain the Slight Build racial trait. Your physical stature lets you function in many ways as if you were one size category smaller. Whenever you are subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as Hide), you are treated as one size smaller if doing so is advantageous to you. You are also considered to be one size smaller when "squeezing" through a restrictive space. You can use weapons designed for a creature one size smaller without penalty. However, your space and reach remain those of your actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject's size category.

*Cat Nap:* You can enter a period of sleep which induces a state of supernaturally quickened healing. Entering this state takes 10 minutes, during which time you need relative silence (the warming rays of the sun coming through a window are optional). Once you enter this state, you immediately begin healing all forms of harm. You gain Fast Healing 1, as your wounds begin to knit. You heal one point of ability damage every ten minutes. You also heal 1 negative level every half an hour. Other conditions which might be affecting you (such as nausea or exhaustion) are instantly removed. 

You can remain in this state for up to 1 hour per Charisma modifier you possess. The healing need not be all consumed at once, but each time you enter this state requires 10 minutes.

_Mighty Claws:_ You gain two claw attacks, which deal damage as is normal for your size (1d4 for Medium creatures).

*Swift Legs:* You gain a +10 bonus to your land speed.

*Signs and Influence*
Lord Fluffybottoms may affect you in the following ways.
*Physical Sign:* The physical sign of Lord Fluffybottoms is never the same, but is always subtle. Your body takes on cat-like characteristics. This is not so extreme as appearing like a humanoid cat, but more like you might be told you have feline features. Perhaps, if you have facial hair, it curls out to look somewhat like whiskers, or maybe your eyes become oval like a cats, or maybe your ears begin to prick like a cats. In all cases, however, you gain a set of claws. If you choose to hide these claws, you cannot make attacks with them.
*Personality Influence:* Lord Fluffybottoms was a rogue of great renown in the stories told of him. He always got the girl, fought only when absolutely necessary, but was constantly a source of good and resourcefulness. He compels you to spout witty one-liners whenever possible, and to always show your best side. You must take a move action to make a complicated flourish whenever you gain a surprise round against an opponent. Likewise, being the womanizer he is, he pushes you to flirt with any woman you would even possibly consider as a potential mate (even if you are female).
*Favored Ally:* Children. Because that was his origin and his focus of existence, he holds young of all kinds in special regard.
*Favored Enemy:* Canines. While he was only a story, he is a cat, and his dislike of dog-like creatures keeps hold of him.

*Capstone Granted Ability*
You gain the following ability when you pass your binding check by 10 or more.
*Everflowing Life:* Your simply cannot be consumed by those who seek to do so. In fact, your so overwhelmingly alive, that if they try, they become harmed. Whenever you are subjected to an attack which deals level drain, you gain a +10 to your check to resist. Furthermore, if you resist the level drain, your life force overwhelms the opponent, dealing them 1d6 points of untyped damage for every 2 levels you possess. 

*Tactical Bonus*
While bound to this vestige, apply a +1 bonus to all your d20 rolls for the round you meet any of these criteria:
- Protect a child from harm
- Successfully spout a witty one-liner
- Succeed on a Sneak check
- Spend a move action to enjoy the warmth of the sun 

*****

I should note, I use the set up presented in Secrets of Pact Magic for the basis of this vestige. I'm also not quite sure what level it should be, so I left it blank. Any critique would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Bhu

This will definitely be getting listed on the front page  :Small Big Grin: 

is a Sneak check hide or move silently?

----------


## Domriso

Oh, sorry about that. I use a consolidated skill list, borrowing from a number of different sources such as Pathfinder. Sneak takes the place of Move Silently and Hide. It could just be split back into both of those skills if people don't use Sneak.

----------


## Cieyrin

Lord Fluffybottom looks like a 1st level Vestige except for the Binding DC, which is really high for the effects provided. I'm comparing him to Renove and Naberious, which seems like it matches up decently.

----------


## ~Corvus~

wow, it's STILL ALIVE. congrats!


...is there a Kitty-class-thing compendium somewhere?

----------


## Domriso

Cool, I'll edit it then. I honestly had just thrown the DC in there and then realized I didn't know what level to make him. Switching it up now~

----------


## Bhu

> wow, it's STILL ALIVE. congrats!
> 
> 
> ...is there a Kitty-class-thing compendium somewhere?


The front page has a list of stuff.  I'll be making a .pdf when i finish

----------


## Debihuman

> The front page has a list of stuff.  I'll be making a .pdf when i finish


Yay!  I love the cat stuff. I'm not posting much these days but I still read this thread.

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Debby!!!!! *hugz*

Is always nice to see you again!

----------


## Bhu

This reminds me ive done no ToM PrC's for the Cat Burglar.  Is there anyone interested in seeing any?

----------


## Amechra

Hmm...

Yarn-Bound Kitten! (Basically, take the Kitten form and have a PrC that advances it and Binder)...

In other words, yes, at least I am.

----------


## Doorhandle

> -Snip-


...that story is WAY too serious to have a character named lord fluffybottoms...

----------


## Cieyrin

Felines embracing the Shadow would be amazing!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Domriso

I like serious. The juxtaposition of the story and name makes it terribly fun.

----------


## Bhu

Burger Chef has minor update, Craft Cheezburger Feat is done

----------


## Bhu

Burger chef has receives nother update

----------


## Cieyrin

As amusing as Burger Chef is and how versatile Cheezburgers are in comparison, I'm not liking how it's coming off as a bunch of 1/day abilities. It didn't work for Arcane Archer, it didn't work for Warmage with free Sudden metamagic, I'm not seeing it work for this. Also, I'm not seeing the point of applying Spell Focus to a Cheezburger, as I can only surmise it being useful if you force it down an enemy's throat, which seems counter-productive and more the realm of scrolls, wands and staves.

What I'd recommend is to give them a pool of Cookery equal to class level + casting stat modifier per day and make the various Recipes a list of choices for the individual Burger Chef to choose, with the more powerful choices having requirements of either other Recipes or a Class Level requirement. Also, since this is essentially a crafting class, having a separate pool of Burger Making points to use up for meeting the xp requirements that Brew Potion normally requires, which makes this kind of an Artificer/Cat Burgler PrC than anything else. Alternatively, since the crafting seems aimed at quickness of making and preparation, the ability to make Cheezburgers should have some time limit on 'em, as burgers ain't that good when they've gone cold and the buns have got soggy from the sauces and grease. Perhaps it should default to 30 minutes, which increases as you take levels in Burger Chef, as your burger making skills make your food remain potent longer and just as good?

Them's my 2 coppers. Take as you will.

----------


## Bhu

There'll be something similar to what you suggest coming up.  I just wanted to decide on all teh abilities first before moving on to fiddling with them.

SPell Focus is for cursed poison cheezburgers  :Small Big Grin: 


The ever so tempting ones you leave for the hungry Orc Guard to find...

----------


## Cieyrin

> Spell Focus is for cursed poison cheezburgers 
> 
> The ever so tempting ones you leave for the hungry Orc Guard to find...


I think I'd just invest in Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus(Necromancy), though I see your point. Bestow Curse Burgers are so tempting...

----------


## Bhu

moderate burger chef update

----------


## Cieyrin

Looking better, though there should really be a clause in Craft Cheezburger about the XP costs, since it being based off of Brew Potion makes those require such expenditures.

----------


## Sir Shadow

personally, I just use Pathfinder's rules for creating stuffs 
<_<
>_>

----------


## Bhu

Craft Cheezburger updated, just need to finish three more class abilities

----------


## Bhu

Burger Chef just needs Caster Levels, your thoughts on that are appreciated.  

Also I'm thinking of making additional Recipes available via Feats.

----------


## Bhu

Hows 7/10 caster levels sound for the Burger Chef?

----------


## Sir Shadow

Eeeh... I don't see why they should have a decreased level progression. They aren't particularly powerful. Sure, you can add great affects to a hamburger, but somebody has to eat it first. Potion-based classes are never very powerful in practice.

EDIT: Also, I implore you to change the name of the class to Hamburglar :D

----------


## Cieyrin

> EDIT: Also, I implore you to change the name of the class to Hamburglar :D


:o! Yes!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

but da class already has a feat by dat name...

----------


## DracoDei

Requirements vs benefits: You can get in with Arcane or Divine casting, but the class only seems to advance Arcane.

Sliders: Given that the creation time is so low, and you can't do it often enough to increase the amount of burgers you can mega-spam (such as spelling up 50 gaurdsmen who the PCs were put in temporary command of), this isn't going to come up much. Still useful, but only in rare cases. Class is off to a slow start. EDIT: Of course, if you can stack options for multiple charges, then this probably becomes insanely good.

Patty Melt: Not bad, not bad at all.

Juicy Lucy: Not enough damage to really matter in most cases. If you are trying to deal HP damage (or in combination with with Con damage/penalities) then you are better off with the Patty Melt in most cases. If you are doing anything else, the damage doesn't really synergize well.

Garden Burger: See above. Slightly more useful for PCs since you don't have to trick a foe into eating it. Not that that should be HARD for a good cat-burglar, but it is an extra annoyance. Actually, now that I think of it, creatures with the motivation of "hungry" might not be too hard to trick into doing this. Readied action to throw into gaping maw when it makes a bite attack on anyone within 20'? As a GM I would totally allow that...

Luther Burgers: Again, not bad at all.

Sloppers: Well, if you don't have anything better to do to a given spell... wait... can you STACK these for multiple charges? Empowered Maximized Juicy Lucy Ennervation Burgers... Slider-ed if you are going for the guard's, sack lunches rather than the king's dinner.

Non Traditional Burger: You need to be able to exclude yourself, and probably your allies. I am envisioning a large wooden shield (or especially tower shield) with a little shelf on the front of it for multiple burgers (thus multiple will saves?), and the words "Please, take one!" painted on above it. Perhaps any given collection of burgers should only cause one save?

Giant Burgers: Odd given that you can spam burgers already (since I don';t think they use up spell slots, only GP) and it is a lower level increase than Empower or Maximize. Slightly more useful if you can stack it with "sloppers".

Bun Kabab: Not much to say here... this probably better stack... all that stacking DOES mean you are going to run out of charges pretty quick, but without it... I dunno. I can't figure out what the balance point should be.

Freak Burgers This IMPLIES that stacking is not normally possible. Then agian, it could just be a jump in efficiency (equivalent to 2 extra charges with a limitation on their use).



You could perhaps use a "Font of Burgers" feat that gives 2 more charges per day or something.

----------


## Bhu

Any thoughts on what i should do with the You Want Fries Wit Dat Feat?

Will be addressing your concerns shortly Draco, just need to think of what to put n.

----------


## Bhu

Havent forgotten this i swear, just been short on time

still trying to figure out what to do with the fries

cardiac arrest maybe...

----------


## Bhu

I think I should have your concerns addresed Draco.  


Chef is done and awaiting review

*SISTERS OF THE SPHINX* 

 

_Crowds are somewhat like the sphinx of ancient fable: It is necessary to arrive at a solution of the problems offered by their psychology or to resign ourselves to being devoured by them._  

 The Sisters are an evil cult specializing in manipulating the masses and intimidation through fear (like there's any other kind.  Who wrote that cliche anyway?).

BECOMING A SISTER   
The Sisters are a cult open to female Cat Burglars who worship Basement Cat.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Enhanced Kitty Form*:  Hairless Kitty Form
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 1st Level Divine spells, must have Da Bad Kitteh in Da Night as a Patron
*Alignment*:  Neutral or Chaotic Evil
*Feats*:  Jibba Jabba
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcane) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks
*Gender*: Female


*Class Skills*
 The Class Name's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con, Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    New Domain: Fear
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Crowd Control, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Sphinx Form, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Crowd Control, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Sphinx Form, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Crowd Control, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Sphinx Form, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Greater Sphinx Form, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Sisters get no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Fear Domain:* At 1st Level you gain the Fear Domain as an extra third Domain.

*Crowd Control:* At 2nd Level all spells you cast with the Compulsion or Fear descriptors are considered to be cast with the Extend Spell Feat.

At 5th Level you may choose to substitute the Enlarge Spell Feat.

At 8th Level you may choose to substitute the Sculpt Spell Feat.

*Sphinx Form (Su):* At 3rd Level you gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Mean Kitty, Winged Kitty).

At 6th Level you gain Kitty Form (Dire Kitty), and your Flight Speed in Kitty Form doubles.

At 9th Level you gain Frightful Presence in Kitty Form, and any time you fly overhead, charge, or cast a spell all living Opponents within 30' who have less Hit Dice than you must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Shaken for 2d6 rounds.

*Greater Sphinx Form (Su):* Your Frightful Presence now Frightens opponents for 1d6 rounds as opposed to making them Shaken.  You also gain Kitty Form (Housecat).

PLAYING A SISTER 
 Crowds are a weapon.  If you don't use them as such, someone else will, and most likely they'll use them against you.   Plus the idea of being able to make people crap themselves in unison is somehow just appealing.
*Combat*: You rely on reputation and fear to avoid fights and try to use it to your advantage in them.  You rely on spellcasting against opponents immune to fear.  Damn Paladins.  Why can't they get framed for burning orphanages like the rest of your opponents instead of ruining your day?
*Advancement*: Advancement is pretty similar for most of the Sisters.  They don't like deviation within the ranks.
*Resources*: You always have the resources of the Church to rely on if it's in their best interests.

SISTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"That cat is the ugliest..URK!!.."_ 
 People are there to serve your best interests, be entertainment, and be cannon fodder when necessary.  Especially men.  Men are big dumb goobers best used as meat shields.
*Daily Life*: Your daily life is filled with religious study and ritual.  Your night life is pretty much terrorizing the innocent.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All members of the Sisterhood belong to the same Church.  They're sort of like nuns in the Church of Basement Cat.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's treat you like any other super secret homicidal cult, with sheer abject terror and the occasional pig sacrifice.

SISTERS IN THE GAME 
 This presumes one of your PC's is a homicidal devil worshiper for lack of a better phrase.  Be careful with this.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for horror comedy campaigns but is adaptable.
*Encounters*: PC's are only likely to encounter you if they oppose your cult, which tends to quickly attempt to become the dominant religion in whatever territory it possesses.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hired to rob a local cult set up in an old tomb outside of town.  You just know this is gonna go wrong.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SISTER* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spells* You continue to gain Caster Levels.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sister gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

Burger Chef looks awesome and the feats are tasty. The new PrC picture is scary, though...  :Small Eek:  Angry kitty.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Sir Shadow

I just about lost it when I saw that pic.

----------


## Bhu

sister updated

----------


## Bhu

1st ability is up.  thinking of making crowd control metafeats only available for mind-affecting spells

----------


## Sir Shadow

Eeeh... I'd make it all Enchantment if you were going to focus it like that.

----------


## Bhu

I said Mind Affecting cause it also covers fear spells that are necromancy.  Maybe 'spells with teh Fear or Compulsion descriptors"


Capstone up

----------


## Sir Shadow

> Maybe 'spells with teh Fear or Compulsion descriptors"


 That sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Bhu

All abilities are up I just need to decide on caster levels.

----------


## Sir Shadow

um... level 7 is a COMPLETELY dead level. They don't even BAB or save increases there.

----------


## Cieyrin

Crowd Control has a typo with having both the later abilities show up at 5th, rather than 5th and 8th.

----------


## Bhu

> um... level 7 is a COMPLETELY dead level. They don't even BAB or save increases there.


It will be giving a caster level once i edit that in.  Just have to decide if ti gives full caster levels

also fixed typo

----------


## Bhu

Currently there are 4 levels that dont increase caster progression.  I wanna fill some in but im not sure which.  any thoughts?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Currently there are 4 levels that dont increase caster progression.  I wanna fill some in but im not sure which.  any thoughts?


Filling in the same as Sphinx Form seems fine.

----------


## Bhu

As many of you probably know the BG Forums are moving, and I participated heavily there.  So I have to port over almost a dozen threads and two large PbP's.  Gimme a day or so to get it done before I restart.

----------


## Bhu

I'm almost done with the move please be patient just a little longer

----------


## Bhu

*YARN KENSAI* 

 

_"Appearances are deceiving my friend."_  

 The catfolk have had surprisingly little influence on the development of the Cat Burglar Guilds, but one of their Guilds do produce some unique warriors: The Yarn Kensai.  Dedicated martial artist who practice the use of chain and rope weapons, they carry enchanted balls of yarn with them.  After all who suspects the little kitty playing wif yarn to be a serious assassin.

BECOMING A YARN KENSAI   
Being a hardcore martial arts type and a Catfolk usually works.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Catfolk
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, any one 2nd Level Setting Sun Maneuver
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Martial Lore 4 ranks, Sense Motive 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Combat Expertise and one of the following: Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, or Improved Trip


*Class Skills*
 The Yarn Kensai's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con). Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Martial Lore (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +0     +2     +0    Enchanted Yarn
2. +2    +0     +3     +0    Yarn Fu
3. +3    +1     +3     +1    Battle Readiness +1
4. +4    +1     +4     +1    Enchanted Yarn
5. +5    +1     +4     +1    Yarn Fu
6. +6    +2     +5     +2    Battle Readiness +2
7. +7    +2     +5     +2    Enchanted Yarn
8. +8    +2     +6     +2    Yarn Fu
9. +9    +3     +6     +3    Battle Readiness +3
10.+10   +3     +7     +3    Yarn Fu Master
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: You become proficient with Yarn Weapons.
*
Maneuvers:* At each odd numbered level you gain a new Maneuver from the Feline Way, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand discipline.  You must meet the Maneuver's Prerequisite to learn it.  You add your full Yarn Kensai Levels to your Initiator Level to determine your total Initiator Level, and your highest level Maneuvers Known.  At 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels you gain an additional Maneuver readied per day.  

*Stances Known:* At 5th level you learn a new Stance from the Feline Way, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand disciplines if you meet it's Prerequisites.

*Enchanted Yarn (Su)*: At Level 1 you may spend 300 GP during a 4 hour ritual to attune yourself to a ball of yarn, which thereafter becomes a magical weapon in your hands.  You always know the location of the ball of yarn, and if it is within 30' you may teleport it into your hand as a Swift Action.  It is considered an associated weapon regardless of what discipline you are using.  As a Free Action you may decide once per round what kind of weapon it becomes.  It is considered a +1 weapon.  At 1st level you can use it to mimic a Light Flail, Nunchaku, or Whip.  At 4th Level it can become a Bolas, Flail, or Net.  At 7th Level it can become a Dire Flail or Spiked Chain. 

At 4th Level it can become a Sweeping or Chargebreaker Weapon (see Magic Item Compendium).

At 7th Level it can be come a Disarming Weapon (see Magic Item Compendium).

*Yarn Fu (Ex)*: At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you may choose a Stance or Maneuver from the Yarn Fu Discipline.  It's associated weapons are your enchanted yarn ball, and it's Key Skill is Use Rope.

*Battle Readiness (Ex)*: At Level 3 you get a +1 Bonus to all Opposed Checks on the first round of combat, and a +1 Bonus to Initiative Checks.  This increases to +2 at Level 6, and +3 at Level 9.

*Yarn Fu Master (Ex)*: You may now always Take 20 on all Use Rope Checks, and you gain two additional Yarn Fu Maneuvers/Stances.

PLAYING A YARN KENSAI 
 You are one with the yarn.  Okay so some of the more traditional warrior types giggle at you and make jokes about knitting, but after you whoop them bad a few times they give that stuff up.  Nobody wants to get beat with yarn.  
*Combat*: You are sadly somewhat reliant on weapons, and without yours fleeing is generally good advice.  It's the price of studying furiously to specialize in one style.
*Advancement*: You're a buttkicker.  This is your purpose in life.  Your reason for existence.  Hence you do what is necessary to enhance your abilities at said buttkicking.
*Resources*: Your temples are well known among the catfolk.  They aren't rich by any means, but you do better than some monks.

YARN KENSAI IN THE WORLD 
_"Awwww...Mr. Piddums wuvs his yarn!! Yes he do!!"_ 
 You spend a lot of time hanging out with little old ladies who unwittingly give you the materials to create weapons of mass destruction.  If only they knew.  Then again you often defend them from bandits, so maybe they do know...
*Daily Life*: Practice, practice, practice.  That's all you do is practice.  Just once you wish you'd go on a mission lasting more than a few hours so you could end the boring daily grind of practice.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: As with all Cat Burglars you belong to a Guild (and in your case a martial arts school/temple).

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's don't take stories of you seriously, which is just the way you want it.

YARN KENSAI IN THE GAME 
 This is a little weird as concepts go, but then so is the core class it's based on.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely intended for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally encounter you if they attend martial arts schools, or by chance during one of your missions.  Or maybe even in a random street fight.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are having tea with an old woman who is said to be quite knowledgeable of the area when Orcs burst through the door and begin tearing up the place.  All of a sudden the little kittens who were playing with yarn turn into towering catlike kung fu warriors who kick the Orcs a new one.  The PC's feel left out to say the least.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC YARN KENSAI* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Yarn Fu* Your Initiator Level increases with Epic Levels.  You learn one more Yarn Fu, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand Maneuver at Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter.
*Battle Readiness* Your Battle Readiness Bonus increases by +1 at Level 23 and every 3 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Yarn Kensai gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

*YARN FU*


*3rd Level*
*Down Low (Strike):* Your Strike does +2d6 damage, and if it is successful you may immediately perform a Trip Attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  Your opponent does not try to get to Trip you back.
*Waiting Stance (Stance):* Gain Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls against moving opponents.
*Yarn Wrap (Strike):* If your attack is successful you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

*4th Level*
*Bull Bludgeon (Counter):* Free Attack of Opportunity against Charging Opponents (whether they would normally be subject to an AoO or not) doing bonus damage depending on their movement.
*Momentum (Boost):* You may re-roll missed attacks against opponents Fighting Defensively or using Total Defense.
*Yarn Snatch (Strike):* Attack with 5' greater reach, get Disarm attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity if successful.

*5th Level*
*Quick Strike (Strike):* Does +4d6 damage and your opponent is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.
*Wrapping Stance (Stance):* You gain a Bonus on Disarm, Grapple, and Trip Checks.
*Yarn Choke (Strike):* Strike does 4d6 damage, and opponent is Sickened and Mute for 1d6 rounds.

*6th Level*
*Defensive Whirl (Counter):* Until the end of the round you get 1 Attack of Opportunity against anyone who moves into a square you threaten, and are not limited in the amount of Attacks of Opportunity you can make.
*Yarn Allergies (Boost):* Opponents hit with your Yarn weapon must Save or lose 1d6 Constitution.

*Bull Bludgeon*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You're adept at using opponents speed against them. When an opponent charges you, you get 1 free Attack of Opportunity (whether you would normally be allowed one or not) against him.  For every 5' he has moved in this round your attack does +1d6 damage if it is successful (maximum additional d6 is equal to half your Initiator Level.

*Defensive Whirl*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
It's always difficult to move in on some one whirling a chain. Until the end of the round you get 1 Attack of Opportunity against anyone who moves into a square you threaten, and are not limited in the amount of Attacks of Opportunity you can make.

*Down Low*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Feline Way, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
Your Strike does +2d6 damage, and if it is successful you may immediately perform a Trip Attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  Your opponent does not try to get to Trip you back.

*Momentum*
Yarn Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn
If you miss with one end of the chain you can use the momentum to bring the other end to bear.  You may re-roll missed attacks against opponents, and if the new roll hits you do +2d6 damage.

*Quick Strike*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
You can attack quickly, and at odd angles.  Does +4d6 damage and your opponent is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.

*Waiting Stance*
Yarn Fu (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Feline Way, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this stance you gain a +2 to Attack rolls and a +4 to Damage rolls against any opponents who has moved that round.

*Wrapping Stance*
Yarn Fu (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this Stance you gain a +6 bonus on all Disarm, Grapple, and Trip Checks.

*Yarn Allergies*
Yarn Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn
Until the end of the turn, opponents hit with your Yarn weapon must make a Fortitude Save or lose 1d6 Constitution (Save DC s 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier)..

*Yarn Choke*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
Perform a single melee strike, if it is successful it does 4d6 damage, and opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Strength Modifier) or be Sickened and Mute for 1d6 rounds.

*Yarn Snatch*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 2 Feline Way, Setting Sun, Shadow Hand or Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
You perform a single attack with 5' greater reach, get Disarm attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity if successful.

*Yarn Wrap*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Feline Way, Setting Sun, or Shadow Hand Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
Make a single attack, and if your attack is successful you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful, you may do your Yarn weapons damage each turn you maintain the Grapple.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.vice.com/read/meow-meow-meow-329-v17n2

ok were officially moving to japans...

----------


## TechnOkami

> http://www.vice.com/read/meow-meow-meow-329-v17n2
> 
> ok were officially moving to japans...


That's...   so awesome. :D

----------


## Bhu

Yarn Kensai now has fluff

----------


## Cieyrin

> Yarn Kensai now has fluff


Yarn and fluff  :Small Tongue: 

Yarn Kensai clearly needs Use Rope and Profession(Knit) ranks required for entry. :3

----------


## Bhu

crunchy update to yarn kensai

----------


## Bhu

should I give the Yarn Kensai full initiator levels?

also anyone acquainted with chain/rope weapon fighting?

----------


## Cieyrin

> should I give the Yarn Kensai full initiator levels?
> 
> also anyone acquainted with chain/rope weapon fighting?


First thing on initiating is there isn't one standard initiation model. They give out maneuvers and stances at their own rate, which varies a lot from PrC to to PrC from what disciplines are available to it.

For chain/rope fighting, Chthonic Serpent is the go-to for such things. This version may be somewhat more up to date and also easier to get ahold of the creator of there.

----------


## Bhu

thanks cieyrin, fleshing out yarn fu now

----------


## Bhu

brief descriptions of all Yarn Fu maneuvers/stances are up

----------


## gooddragon1

I have a class idea for you but it's only a name: The fast and the furrious (or furry-ous if you want).

----------


## DracoDei

Have you ever made a maneuver-using class before?
Because some of the stuff you are doing is... very odd. I SUSPECT it is bad, but am not sure.
You grant a total of 5 maneuvers/stances, but after you complete the class they don't progress(because they only go to 6th level), leaving you only to swap them out for maneuvers of a higher level (which the class itself doesn't seem to allow). I would say that counting maneuvers and stances as equal for learning them is a bad thing, but since there are only two stances (which is fine), I don't think it is a real problem.
Actually, it occurs to me that spending a feat or two on Martial Study (since I would think there is at least one second level setting sun maneuver with no prerequisites)  is a better way of getting into this class than actually taking a level of swordsage or some other martial initiating class.
2/3's initiator level progression is a quite reasonable mechanic to use for a class, but I don't know if THIS is that class. I don't know anyone other than myself who has ever even CONSIDERED that idea and I only ended up USING anything like it (rather than revising something similar away later) for my "Sublime Form Master" which grants the 1/2 progression of a non-initiating class for the purpose of maneuvers, but full progression for the purposes of stances (since it is all about stances rather than maneuvers).
Actually, did you think/were you going to specify that the initiator level progression also grants maneuvers known/readied/stances known according to the progression of whatever martial initiating class they had before entering yarn kensai? Because if you meant the other things to be BONUSES on top of a 2/3-of-normal-progression then that could make a lot of sense (no idea about power balance).

----------


## Bhu

you get 2/3rd initiator progression and it provides maneuvers/stances like normal.  The Yarn Fu Maneuvers are bonuses on top of that.  I'll rewrite to specify.

Also once I start doing epic level stuff I'm sure most classes will get new stuff this one included.

----------


## Bhu

Yarn Kensai finished up and ready for review

----------


## Cieyrin

Ball Bludgeon needs a cap of IL d6, as getting +16d6 at ECL 7 from a barbarian charging at max range seems a bit much.

----------


## Bhu

IL? :Small Confused:

----------


## Bhu

Yarn Kensai updated

unless someone is good at photoshop this is prolly best i can do for a pic for this one

*LORD OF THE JUNGLE* 

 

_"Don't sell your soul to buy peanuts for the monkeys." _  

_"What?"_

 Jungle based Guilds have traditionally relied on being captured as exotic animals to gain entry into rich households, or as bandits.  Jungle Lords tend towards banditry, taking advantage of rumors of a local Cryptid known as the Cat Faced monkey to which all manner of evil and tomfoolery are ascribed.

BECOMING A LORD OF THE JUNGLE   
Generally being a jungle living member of the Cat Burglars Guild is all that's needed.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Kitty Form:* Cat Faced Baboon
*Enhanced Kitty Form:*  Strong Kitty Form
*Skills*:  Balance 4 ranks, Climb 4 ranks, Hide 4 ranks, Jump 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Lord of the Jungle's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +2     +0    Kitty Form (Cat Faced Mandrill)
2. +1    +3     +3     +0    Monkeys Paw
3. +2    +3     +3     +1    Gorilla Dust
4. +3    +4     +4     +1    Kitty Form (Cat Faced Gorilla)
5. +3    +4     +4     +1    Monkeys Grip
6. +4    +5     +5     +2    Lemur Leap
7. +5    +5     +5     +2    Kitty Form (Dire Cat Faced Gorilla)
8. +6    +6     +6     +2    Monkeys wrench
9. +6    +6     +6     +3    Loris Lotion
10.+7    +7     +7     +3   Alpha Monkey
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Lord of the Jungle gains no new Armor or Weapon Proficiencies.

*Cat Faced Mandrill (Su):* You now become a Mandrill sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (1d4 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +2 Dex, -2 Str (minimum Str is 3), and you gain a +1 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Medium. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You may also swing from tree to tree and move at your full land speed while doing so similar to the Brachiation Feat listed in Complete Adventurer.

*Monkeys Paw (Ex):* You do +1d6 damage with any melee attacks.

*Gorilla Dust (Ex):* As a Full Round Action you may throw dust, dirt, debris, beat your chest, and generally act like a gorilla on meth.  Living opponents within 30' must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Cha Modifier) or be Fascinated each round you continue to do this, and Shaken for 1d4 rounds after you stop as they realize you suddenly mean bidness.

*Cat Faced Gorilla (Su):* You now become a Gorilla sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (1d4 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +2 Str, -2 Dex (minimum Dex is 3), and you gain a +2 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Medium. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You cant swing from trees in this form but do get a +4 Circumstance Bonus to Jump Checks.

*Monkeys Grip (Ex):* If you successfully hit with your Claw Attack in Kitty Form you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  

*Lemur Leap (Ex):* You may always Take 10 on Jump Checks.  You do not take penalties for not having a running start, and your high jump distance is not limited by your Size Class.

*Dire Cat Faced Gorilla (Su)*: You now become a Dire Ape sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (1d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +4 Str, -4 Dex (minimum Dex is 3), and you gain a +3 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Medium. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You cant swing from trees in this form but do get a +8 Circumstance Bonus to Jump Checks.  You become Size Class Large, giving you a -1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +4 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are double those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 10' Space, and your effective Reach is 10'.

*Monkeys Wrench (Su):* You may use this ability a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Swift Action, and may declare it's use after a successful Attack roll.  The opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or take a -2 Penalty to all rolls for 24 hours.

*Loris Lotion (Su):* As a standard action you can squoosh poison gunk from glands in your elbows and smear it on your teeth or a weapon.  On a successful hit that does damage the poison does 1d4 Strength as Initial and Secondary Damage if the victim fails a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Constitution Modifier).

*Alpha Monkey:* When in Kitty Form you may now appear as a primate as opposed to a kitty.  This means you may now be a giant chimp, a Sabre Toofed orangutan, a monkey girl, or even a Winged Monkey.   Stats remain the same, and your Purr and Feline Empathy abilities now work on primates too.  You now qualify as an Animal for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to Animals temporarily (this includes spells specific to animals such as Animal Growth, because Cats are Animals).  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Animals, you are still of your original race.  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to your original form if you are in Kitty Form.  You also gain the Shapechanger Subtype.



PLAYING A LORD OF THE JUNGLE 
 You are the Lord of all you survey.  In your own head at least.  Them other guys who think the same better recognize your head kitty.  "Cept for the silverback one, he's kinda tough...
*Combat*: One of you provides a distraction while the other sneak up behind and wail on people.  It doesn't get much better than this unless they believe your in league with the Devils or some other nonsense.
*Advancement*: The requirements of survival ensure you develop among pretty strict lines or perish.  Not many Jungle kitties differ.
*Resources*: Jungle Guilds usually have scant resources.  Bandits aren't known for being wealthy, otherwise they wouldn't be bandits.

LORDS OF THE JUNGLE IN THE WORLD 
_"Cats and monkeys; monkeys and cats; all human life is there."_  
 Maintaining the reputation of a spookity cryptid monster is a hard days work.  It keeps making you figure out new , less reputable people to witness ever more bizarre scenarios  you can come up with to prevent them from coming out into the jungle to look for you.  And that backfires cause in some cases it draws the occasional whacko like a moth to a flame.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent preparing for the day you get a chance to raid something or someone.  And of course disseminating misinformation about the legendary Cat Faced Monkey.  Why did you know seeing one can make you poop your own heart?
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: As usual, you belong to a Cat Burglar Guild.  You aren't usually powerful or numerous enough to have subdivided into other organizations yet.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are hella scared of you.  You make people poop their own hearts after all.  And you're in league with Asmodeus.  And by screaming Zoboomafoo while spinning in place you can turn people into lemur puppets who do your bidding.  Or so everyone says.

LORDS OF THE JUNGLE IN THE GAME 
 Being an outlaw with powers resembling those of a legendary cryptid means you will be something of a weirdness magnet.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Lords of the Jungle are usually only encountered near the bases of Cat Burglar Guilds operating as jungle bandits.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to protect a jungle caravan.  From monkeys.  You suspect the easy money is a lil too easy.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC LORD OF THE JUNGLE* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* :4 + int 
*Kitty Form (Cong)* At Level 21 you become a giant Dire Ape sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (1d8 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d10 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +8 Str, -8 Dex (minimum Dex is 3), and you gain a +8 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Huge. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You cant swing from trees in this form but do get a +16 Circumstance Bonus to Jump Checks.  You become Size Class Huge, giving you a -2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +8 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are quadruple those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 15' Space, and your effective Reach is 15'.


At Level 24 you become a bigger giant Dire Ape sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (2d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (2d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +16 Str, -16 Dex (minimum Dex is 3), and you gain a +12 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Gargantuan. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You cant swing from trees in this form but do get a +24 Circumstance Bonus to Jump Checks.  You become Size Class Gargantuan, giving you a -4 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -12 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +12 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are eight times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 20' Space, and your effective Reach is 20'.

At Level 27 you become a bigger giant Dire Ape sized creature with a cat's face.  You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a Primary Claw Attack (3d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (3d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: +24 Str, -24 Dex (minimum Dex is 3), and you gain a +18 Natural AC Bonus.  You become Size Class Colossal. You may now use Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope as normal, but with a -2 circumstance penalty do to misshapen pawlike hands.  You cant swing from trees in this form but do get a +32 Circumstance Bonus to Jump Checks.  You become Size Class Colossal, giving you a -8 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -16 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +16 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are eight times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 30' Space, and your effective Reach is 30'.

*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Lord of the Jungle gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


New Kitty Feats

Orangutan's Orifice
You are known for eating fruit containing strychnine...
*Prerequisites*: Con 13+, Kitty Form (Cat Faced Gorilla)
*Benefits*: You are immune to ingested poisons, magical or otherwise.


Bull Bonobo
You am quite tough.
*Prerequisites*: Con 13+, Kitty Form (Cat Faced Gorilla)
*Benefits*: Your Natural Armor Bonus to AC increases in Kitty Form by an amount equal to the Dexterity you lose.  For example in Cat Faced Gorilla form you take -2 Dex, your Natural Armor Bonus to AC would increase by +2.


Cacophonous Chimp
Your voice drives the bad guys away.
*Prerequisites*: Gorilla Dust
*Benefits*: When using your Gorilla Dust ability, you may choose between having your opponent Shaken for 1d4 rounds, or unable to approach within 10' of you for 1d4 rounds.


Menacing Macaque
You have the worst of reputations, and as such people are quite afraid of you.
*Prerequisites*: Gorilla Dust
*Benefits*: When using your Gorilla Dust ability your opponent now becomes Panicked instead of Shaken.


Goofery Gibbon
People find you harmless and like to watch your antics.
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Form (Cat Faced Monkey)
*Benefits*:  As a Full Round Action you can make a Perform (Antics) Check, and anything watching you must make a Willpower Save (DC is equal to Perform Check).  If they fail they may not attack you this round, and will instead passively watch you Fascinated unless there is an obvious nearby danger (in which case they still won't attack you).


ZOBOOMAFOO!
People have heard you can scream a magical word that makes them do odd things.  And they believe it enough that it actually works.
*Prerequisites*: Kitty Form (Cat Faced Monkey)
*Benefits*: When using your Gorilla Dust ability, you may choose between having your opponent Shaken for 1d4 rounds, or Confused instead as they hallucinate they're now puppets or some other weirdness...

----------


## Bhu

anyone willing to photoshop a cat faced monkey?

----------


## Cieyrin

> IL?


Initiator Level, the equivalent measure of power for martial adepts.

----------


## Bhu

edited  that in already

got some crunch up on the new one too

----------


## Cieyrin

I like this shift in PrC design with the Lord of the Jungle, as it feels better designed than just advancing a trio of features with a capstone, all of which felt rather static. Not that that can't work but delving a bit outside the box on that front shows some major improvement and style. Great Job!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

thank u!

got non epic abilities odne

----------


## Bhu

epic abilities up, new feats to come soon

----------


## Cieyrin

> epic abilities up, new feats to come soon


The final Cong has Collossal stats but says its Gargantuan, like the last advance.

----------


## Bhu

fixed.  one more feat, and the Lord is done

----------


## Bhu

*PINK PANTHER* 

 

Photo by Norr

_"________."_  

 You are that rarest of big cats, the Pink Panther, worth your own weight in diamonds in a small market for exotic pets and private zoos owned by the rich and eccentric.  You're also a pretty darn good jewel thief.

BECOMING A PINK PANTHER   
The appropriate kitty forms will do you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Kitty Form*:  Bigger Cat Form
*Enhanced Kitty Form*:  Pink Panther Form, Spidercat
*Skills*: Appraise 8 ranks, Hide 12 ranks, Move Silently 12 ranks
*Feats*:  Cattitude


*Class Skills*
 The Pink Panther's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility and Royalty) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Trap Resistance
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Worth Your Weight in Gold
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Your Own Personal Theme Music
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Trap Resistance
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    A Certain Coolness Factor
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Your Own Personal Theme Music
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Superior Trap Resistance
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Hide in Plain Sight
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Your Own Personal Theme Music
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Too Cool For You
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Pink Panther gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.
*
Trap Resistance (Su):* At 1st Level, if you would normally set off a trap due to a failed Save, you get to roll 1d20 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice, plus your Charisma modifier. If this total is higher than the Traps Save DC, the trap activates after you have passed through it's area of effect instead.  If the Trap makes an Attack roll instead of requiring a Save, compare (10 plus the Traps Attack Bonus) to (your Armor Class +4).  If you have the higher number, it still doesn't activate until you pass (if not it attacks like normal).  If it allows no Save and makes no Attack roll, you pass it unharmed and it activates afterward.

*Worth Your Weight in Gold (Ex):* Pink Panthers are fairly rare and exotic cats (mostly because they don't exist other than you).  No one wants to see you dead since having a live Pink Panther is worth too much.  So unless you attack them first, they will in no way use lethal force against you.  This is effectively identical to a Sanctuary Spell except the Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice plus your Charisma Modifier, it's permanently in effect, is not Supernatural, and doesn't prevent them from using attacks that would not harm you or ruin your pelt (you need to look spiffy and undamaged for the zoo).  Harm is defined as any attack that would permanently main or disable or scar/mutilate you.  This includes lethal damage, ability damage/drain, energy drain, death effects, etc.  Also, your use of non-lethal attacks doesn't break the effect (lethal in this case having the same definition for attacks they would use against you).

*Your Own Personal Theme Music (Su):* Beginning at Level 3, when in Pink Panther Form, your jazz soundtrack no longer makes Hide and Move Silently Checks impossible (nor does it provide a penalty), much to the vast amusement of people watching someone try to find you.

At Level 6 your Spell Resistance in Pink Panther Form includes spells which are Language Dependent, and it increases by +2.

At Level 9 you automatically Dispel and spells that reduce or eliminate noise such as Silence when you come within 30' of them.  It would seem counter-intuitive but Permanent Silence spells are often part of the traps used against thieves in the area of the world you live in.

*Improved Trap Resistance (Su):* At 4th Level, if you successfully make your Trap Resistance roll (or avoid the Trap because it allows no Save, or beat it's attack roll in the comparison test), you may decide whether the trap goes off at all. If you let it activate you can delay activation up to 5 rounds after you leave it's area of effect.  For Traps with Attack rolls you now compare (10 plus the Traps Attack Bonus) to (your Armor Class +6).

*A Certain Coolness Factor (Su):* You can make Disable Device or Open Lock Checks in Kitty form as a Standard Action by swatting the object with your paw.

*Superior Trap Resistance (Su):* At 7th Level, if you successfully make your Trap Resistance roll (or avoid the Trap because it allows no Save, or beat it's attack roll in the comparison test), you may choose a set of conditions which automatically cause the Trap to go off until a Remove Curse, Miracle, or Wish is cast on it.   Or optionally you can choose a set of conditions (such as a password) which cause the trap to not go ff as well.  For Traps with Attack rolls you now compare (10 plus the Traps Attack Bonus) to (your Armor Class +8).

*Hide in Plain Sight (Su):* You may now use Hide even in plain sight while being observed, regardless of whether or not there is anything you can actually hide behind.

*Too Cool For You (Su):* You now permanently have the benefits of a Freedom of Movement Spell.  In addition you do not take Skill Check penalties on Balance, Climb, Hide, or Move Silently Checks while moving at full speed.

PLAYING A PINK PANTHER 
 You are the epitome of cool.  You know it, and you make darn sure other people do too.  Mostly by walking in their front door in plain sight accompanied by nifty jazz music, stealing all their jewelry, and yet somehow escaping unobserved without setting off a single trap. 
*Combat*: You're a lover, not a fighter.  Despite your size, you get in, get the job done, and then run for it.  If fighting is required, you leave that job to someone else.  You're a thief.
*Advancement*: Panthers are fairly individualistic.  Despite being nonconformist, you are generally remarkably similar in your abilities though with only some variation.
*Resources*: You pretty much have to steal what you want unless you've sold a former haul and are currently well off enough to afford what you need for the next one.

PINK PANTHERS IN THE WORLD 
_"When I went on my first zsrafari... frazari... wild animal hunt..."_ 
 By day you are a pet of the significantly wealthy.  By night you steal their bling.  Then you leave and hope they assume someone has stolen their super rare and valuable pet as well,.
*Daily Life*: You live long periods of time in the wilderness hoping some rich butthead sends a safari out to catch you so you can live a short pampered existence whilst figuring out where he keeps his stash of diamonds.  Then it's a brief night of terror whilst you heist them and escape, and many booze filled dreamless nights before you repeat the cycle.  Seriously, you need help.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Pink Panthers tend to be loners, though they usually have ties to small Cat Burglar Guilds who trained them that they still owe fealty to.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to hate you if they're rich, and love you if they're poor because you steal from the rich.

PINK PANTHERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes a combat light campaign played for whimsy and shenanigans more than bloodshed.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter Pink Panthers on jewelry heists, either as competition or companions.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to guard a giant pink diamond, and the equally giant pink cat that goes with it.  Apparently both of them are valuable enough the owner will burn cities to get them back if stolen.  No pressure.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC PINK PANTHER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Pink Panther gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

minor update to panther, sorry for the delays

----------


## Cieyrin

> minor update to panther, sorry for the delays


As long as the sample character is named Jacques Clouseau.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

> As long as the sample character is named Jacques Clouseau.


But Clouseau always chasedded da pantha!

----------


## DracoDei

*Spoiler*
Show

Trap Resistance (Su): At 1st Level, if you would normally set off a trap, you get to roll 1d20 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice, plus your Charisma modifier. If this total is higher than the Traps Save DC, the trap activates after you have passed through it's area of effect instead.


So basically a nerfed extra saving throw before your main save. Probably needs to be slightly higher, or qualify as a 4th save type. This would allow your _Cloak of Resistance_ and such to provide their bonuses. It is pretty specialized and there are two other features that build on it, so it should probably be pretty powerful.

----------


## Bhu

I reworded it a lil.  What do you think of the level 2 ability?

----------


## DracoDei

Needs a better definition of "harm".

Also, what about traps that make attack rolls rather than allowing saves? What about no-save traps (flooding rooms and crushers are occasionally this???)?

----------


## Bhu

reworked some abilities, hows it look now?

----------


## Bhu

just need a capstone now

----------


## Bhu

PP done.  I shall await feedback, and then we move on to the specialty priests.

----------


## Bhu

*TUFF KITTY* 

 

_"When somebody challenges you, fight back. Be brutal, be tough."_  

 Tuff Kitties are worshipers of Alley Kat.  They are the enforcers of the Cat Gawds and the Guilds as well.  Unlike the Sons of Pinky they do not strictly protect the Guilds so much as all cat kind.  Most Tuff Kitties are Awakened Cats, and they are quite protective of their less witty kin.  Plus they like taking down the uppity humanses.

BECOMING A TUFF KITTY   
Any sufficiently hardcore worshiper of Alley Kat can become a Tuff Kitty.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher
*Patron*:  Must worship Alley Kat
*Class Abilities*:  Burglaring
*Skills*:  Intimidate 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Domain Focus or Domain Spontaneity


*Class Skills*
 The Tuff Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Spot), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Hard Fightin' Kitty, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Magic Claws
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Natural Born Anklebiter, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Giant Dodger, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Rake
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Paw of Rebuke, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Hard Claws, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Offensive Flurries
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Improved Paw of Rebuke, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
10.+7    +7     +3     +7   Supah Kitteh!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Tuff Kitty gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Hard Fightin' Kitty (Ex):* At 1st Level you no longer take Size Penalties to Grapple and Trip Checks.  You now threaten squares as though you were Size Class Small if you are smaller than that.

*Magic Claws (Su):*  At 2nd level your Natural Weapons are considered magical for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction.

*Natural Born Anklebiter (Ex):* At 3rd level if you are in Kitty Form and your opponent is at least 2 Size Classes bigger than you he must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice plus Charisma Bonus) or he loses his Dexterity Bonus to Armor Class against you when he enters a square you threaten.

*Giant Dodger (Ex):* At 4th level when in Kitty Form, and your opponent is at least 2 Size Classes bigger than you, your Size Bonus to Armor Class increases by +2.

*Rake (Su):* Whenever you successfully Grapple an opponent you gain two additional Rake attacks as per the ability mentioned in the MM.  To hit and damage are the same as your claw attacks.

*Paw of Rebuke (Su):* If your opponent is denied his Dexterity Bonus to Armor Class or Flat-footed, you get a Circumstance Bonus to your damage rolls with your natural weapon attacks equal to your Class Level.

*Hard Claws (Ex):* At 7th level your Natural Weapons are considered Adamantine for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction.
*
Offensive Flurries (Ex):* You may declare you are using this ability in Kitty Form when making a Full Attack.  You gain an additional number of Claw attacks equal to your Charisma Modifier at your highest BAB, but each attack for the round takes a -4 penalty to hit.  For each attack that misses your opponent takes a cumulative -1 AC penalty for round.  Doesn't help you much but if you have nearby allies...

*Improved Paw of Rebuke (Su):* If your opponent is denied his Dexterity Bonus to Armor Class or Flat-footed, and is at least 2 Size Classes larger than you, he must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Confused a number of rounds equal to your Charisma Modifier.

*Supah Kitteh! (Su):* At 10th Level when you are successfully damaged or suffer a status effect you can declare you are using this ability, and you do not suffer that damage/effect for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma Modifier.  You may use this 3 times per day.


PLAYING A TUFF KITTY 
 A good clawing cures any problem.  _Any_ problem.  Some are more difficult to figure out than others because you indirectly solve them by clawing something unrelated to the main problem, but it's still pushing your nails deeply into the soft undercarriage of something that gets the job done.
*Combat*: Screw being the Healbot.  Cleric spells are for self-buffing and that's what you do.  Right before launching yourself into the fray.  Plus you may need the buffs for dealing with the angry part members you can't band-aid...
*Advancement*: You learn whatever it is to make you a tougher guy than you already are.  Cat Fu.  Spells.  Humanoid anatomy.  Whatever it takes.
*Resources*: The Church (and a few brother Tuff Kats) are always willing to lend you a hand.  Of course you're expected to return the favor so think of it more as a loan.

TUFF KITTYS IN THE WORLD 
_"The problem with cats is that they get the exact same look on their face whether they see a moth or an axe-murderer."_ 
 There's nothing in the world like picking a small alley or other random piece of property, claiming it as your own, and then beating up any who displease you while in said territory.  Mostly people who pick on cats or their benefactors.
*Daily Life*: You spend your days lookin' tuff.  And tellin' people bout how tuff you are.  And beating the unholy livin' dog crap out of people who aren't sufficiently 'respectful-like'.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to a Church of course (and quite possibly a Guild as well) but the Tuff Kitties are a pretty informal group helping out friends in need.  They don't have large ambitions like some, and as a result don't acquire huge resources like some. 

NPC Reaction 
 Npc's just think your alley cats.  Really mean alley cats.  With attitude problems.  Lil' shinbone clawin' bastids...

TUFF KITTYS IN THE GAME 
 With a little luck your penchant for brawling won't get the party into too much trouble.  But sometimes people just have it comin.'  Even if they are the Arch Paladin of St. Cuthbert.
*Adaptation*: This is mostly meant for silly campaigns but could be adapted.
*Encounters*: Tuff Kitties are usually found on docks, in alleys, near prisons, etc.  You know, places they aren't likely to be paid much attention to, and can indulge their reputation.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to protect a local restaurant from thefts.  They have suspicions about the owner but nothing they can put their finger on.  There also seem to be a lot of cats nearby whose expression seems to be just daring you to step out of line.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC TUFF KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Tuff Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th

----------


## DracoDei

Read through the mechanical text of Pink Panther. Saw some spelling and grammar but other than "ff" where you meant "off" I can't remember any problems. There WERE other problems, I am just too tired to remember them.

The way you handled the attack-roll traps was interesting in that there is no random factor. Any particular reason you picked that where-as the reflex save ones do have a random factor?

----------


## Bhu

It was only thing i could think of

tuff kitty update

----------


## Bhu

tuff kitty update

----------


## DracoDei

You know, a lot of the problem with reviewing your PrCs is that I don't know what the cat-burglar-specific feats (especially the prerequisites) do. Making the prerequisites into links to the appropriate post with the feat in it would do a world of help to make this easier.

Another part of the problem is that you post them without much information, so by the time there is enough there to actually comment on, the class itself is a page or two back. I understand the utility of keeping your skeleton drafts on the website, but maybe when you actually start filling out abilities or major sections of fluff you could quote it (removing the quote tags) and then delete the original after you are sure it copied right? Any changes after that would be strictly normal editing.

Just my two meta-cents.

As for actual PEACH:



> Natural Born Anklebiter (Ex): At 3rd level if you are in Kitty Form and your opponent is at least 2 Size Classes bigger than you he must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice plus Charisma Bonus) or he loses his Dexterity Bonus to Armor Class against you when he enters a square you threaten.


How long does this last? Does it occur if you move towards him, rather than him towards you? But RAW it doesn't, but I don't see how that makes sense from a fluff perspective (unless it is made for ripping apart people who move into your "personal space", especially those trying to pet you (or more practically those trying to move past you to get at something you are protecting).

What about if some third party moves one of you? Bull-rushes,_ benign/baleful transposition,_ etc.

----------


## Belkar Disciple

Your thread is teh awesome. I plan on making a tressym I have in another game using the options in this thread.

I already have people worried.  :Belkar:

----------


## Bhu

Sorry bout the confusion Draco.

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1037.0  you can refer to this post for the original class and feats

Thanks BD! Gimme playtest feedback if you're successful!

Tuff Kitty is done unless you all believe it needs more cster levels

----------


## Belkar Disciple

Well, it's mostly a rule-light game, but I will do my best!

Gestalt: Cat Burglar on one side, Dragonfire Adept/Warlock/Burlap Guild Member/Lazor Kitteh on the other.

Tuff Kitty looks good to me. Self-buffers using long duration spells typically don't use all their slots anyway. I know I didn't.

----------


## Bhu

*SPOOKY KITTIES* 

 

_"Gimme.  Gimme nao!"_  

Spooky Kitties are Disciples of the Mean Kitteh.  Petty bullies wandering through life who get their way via intimidation.  Granted their powers make them more than just token mooks...

BECOMING A SPOOKY KITTY   
It helps to be a cat who enjoys taking the easy way to getting what he wants.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher
*Patron*:  Must worship the Mean Kitteh
*Class Abilities*:  Burglaring
*Skills*:  Intimidate 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Daunting Presence, Frightful Presence, Imperious Command or Intimidating Blow


*Class Skills*
 The Spooky Kittie's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Spot), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    The Look, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
2. +2    +3     +0     +0     No!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
3. +3    +3     +1     +2    The Power of BOO!
4. +4    +4     +1     +2    Rowr!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
5. +5    +4     +1     +2    I Said No!!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
6. +6    +5     +2     +3    Improved BOO!
7. +7    +5     +2     +3    Puff Up, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
8. +8    +6     +2     +3    Don't You Understand the Concept of NO!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
9. +9    +6     +3     +4    Dark Assassin, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
10.+10   +7     +3     +4   Bad Kitty, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Spooky Kitty gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*The Look (Su):* If you succeed with an Intimidate Check you may cause your opponent to be Shaken for the duration of the encounter instead of the normal effect.

*No! (Su):*  At 2nd Level a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier (minimum 1), you can make one opponent within 60 feet reroll one skill or ability check roll.  This is a Free Action.
*
The Power of BOO!:* Spells you cast with the Fear Descriptor are +1 Caster Level.

*Rowr! (Su):* You may cast Wail of Doom 3 times per day as a Supernatural Ability.

*I Said No!! (Su):* You may now use your No! ability to make an opponent reroll an Attack or Critical Confirmation roll.

*Improved BOO!:* Spells you cast with the Fear Descriptor are now cast at +2 Caster Level.

*Puff Up (Su):* You can make an opposed Intimidate Check against a single opponent, and if it is successful you may substitute your Check as the Save DC for any effect you use against your opponent causing Fear or Morale Penalties.

*Don't You Understand the Concept of NO! (Su):* You may now use your No! ability to make an opponent reroll a Saving Throw.

*Dark Assassin (Su):* At 9th Level if your opponent is denied his Dexterity Bonus to Armor Class, or is flat-footed, his Saving Throws against the Supernatural Abilities that you gain while in Kitty Form take a -4 Profane Penalty.

*Bad Kitty (Su):* 3 times per day you may use this ability as a Swift Action to gain a Profane Bonus to all Saving Throws and your Armor Class equal to your Charisma Modifier+2 for 1 round.

PLAYING A SPOOKY KITTY 
 The world owes you, and you're gonna take what you want or there'll be hell to pay.  Unless of course you can't get some backup and your opponent seems hard to intimidate.  Damn Paladins and their not being liable to afraidnesses... 
*Combat*: You scare people.  You'll make a show of fighting to get others to back down willingly, but prolonged resistance is a sign you need to regroup.
*Advancement*: The Mean Kitteh demands his clergy be, well, mean.  If you aren't up to the task, you won't last long in this job.
*Resources*: You have your fellow clergy, and whomever you can bully to rely upon.  Which is a house of cards really...

SPOOKY KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_*beeeeeeeep*_ 
 You wish to grind the world under your tiny little paw.  The world of course does not always cooperate so you've taken to learning some magic to change it's mind.
*Daily Life*: Lounging about looking for a target is how you spend your days, along with robbing people.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to the Church of course, and to no one else.  Cohabitation is not tolerated.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's generally hate and fear you the same as they would any bully.

SPOOKY KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are not so good.  In fact it assumes you're a little bit of a bastard, which may cause some friction when you involve the party if they aren't like minded.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for silly campaigns but should be easily adaptable to others.
*Encounters*: Usually PC's will catch a Spooky Kitty in the middle of trying to shake someone down.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired to protect a nunnery from marauding kittens.  What the hell is the world coming to?


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SPOOKY KITTIES* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Spooky Kitties gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

bulk of spooky kitty crunch is up

----------


## DracoDei

Certain of the uses of the _NO!_ series are sharply limited by the fact that it is a swift, rather than immediate action, thus meaning you can only use it during your turn. Still good for making them tank their saves against your fear effects but...
That ability also needs to specify that the second roll goes, even if it is better for the enemy than the first roll was.

Also, this gives +2 to caster level over 10 levels.... actually sorta anemic. You need to specify that the caster level stacks with Catburglar for... whatever feat this is supposed to work off of (unless that feat specifies caster level = character level or 1/2 character level, or something).

----------


## Bhu

I'll be adding caster Levels in shortly, Im still pondering the capstone and whether i wanna change it

----------


## Bhu

fluff and caster levels added

----------


## Cieyrin

> fluff and caster levels added


Kinda on the weak side for a fear caster. 6/10 casting on something that probably needs Cat Burglar 3/Cleric 3/Spooky Kitty 10, where at ECL 16 they have CL 9, CL 11 for fear spells. The benefits aren't that good to necessitate that heavy a hit to casting that you're 3 spell levels behind everyone else. It can work for some rogue casters, Fear effects aren't one of those things that take well to that.

----------


## Bhu

I added two more caster levels.  The clas abilities seem ok then?

----------


## Sir Shadow

Is there a reason they say "Diving casting class"?

----------


## Bhu

:headdesks:

fixing now..

----------


## Bhu

*SNEAKY KITTIES* 

 

_"Da da...da da...dadadadadada...._  

 Sneaky Kitties are devotees of Charmaine Pussyfoot, most legendary of the Cat Burglars and current Deity of them.  They of course, specialize in sneaking about and taking what doesn't belong to them.  Most are spies for the Guild watching over their fellows and relaying info as opposed to taking part in active thievery (they steal stuff as a sort of friendly rivalry with one another).

BECOMING A SNEAKY KITTY   
Being a worshiper of Charmaine and a Cat Burglar are all that's really needed.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher
*Patron*:  Charmaine Pussyfoot
*Class Abilities*:  Burglaring
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks, Religion 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Domain Focus or Domain Spontaneity


*Class Skills*
 The Sneaky Kittie's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Paw at the Door
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Stealth Powah!
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Woodland Scamper
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    I Not Here
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Sneaky Paws
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Sticky Paws
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Sneaky Mastery
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Hardcore Sneakery
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Comin' Thru
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Fuzzy Mind
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Sneaky Kitties gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Paw at the Door (Su):* You may open any door/window/box/other closed item by touching it with your paw.  You may open a locked item by touching it and making an Open Lock roll.  Tools are not required and you use your Cha Modifier as opposed to your Dex Modifier.  

*Stealth Powah!:* Add the following spells to your Cleric Spell List: Greater Invisibility, Invisibility, Mass Invisibility, Superior Invisibility, and Swift Invisibility.  You may also 'lose' a spell as a Free Action to gain Sneak Attack Dice for 1 round (amount of Sneak Attack Dice gained equals the Level of the Spell lost.

*
Woodland Scamper (Ex):* You gain Woodland Stride and Trackless Step.  These are identical to the abilities listed on page 36 pf the PHB.

*I Not Here (Ex):* You gain the Camouflage ability from page 48 of the PHB.

*Sneaky Paws (Su):* You can make Hide and Move Silently checks at any speed without penalty.

*Sticky Paws (Su):* You may make Balance checks at any speed without penalty.  You also permanently have a Spiderclimb spell in effect on your person at all times, but unlike normal you may use the Run Action.

*Sneaky Mastery (Ex):* This works like the Rogue's Skill Mastery ability, but instead of getting to choose skills you may choose to Take 10 with the following: Balance, Climb, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot.

*Hardcore Sneakery (Su):* When casting any of the spells listed under Stealth Powah! you may announce you are using this ability.  That spell cannot be dispelled by Invisibility Purge, and See Invisibility doesn't work on you for it's duration.  You may use this ability three times per day.

*Comin' Thru (Ex):* Your movement does not provoke Attacks of Opportunity, and you may move through squares occupied by Enemies so long as you do not end movement there and they are at least two Size Classes larger than yourself.
*
Fuzzy Mind (Ex):* You permanently gain the effects of both a Mind Blank and Nondetection spell upon your person.

PLAYING A SNEAKY KITTY 
 You aren't here.  No one can see you.  They are not reading this as we speak, or will forget it afterwards.  At least you really, really hope so.
*Combat*: You don't do fighting.  Only people who gt caught do fighting, and professional kitties simply don't get caught unless the other side has better magic than you do.
*Advancement*: You and your fellows are in a bit of a competition to become the sneakiest of all time.  Needless to say you all pretty much chase the same dream so you advance in pretty predictable ways.
*Resources*: You have the Guild and the Church much like the other Clerics.

SNEAKY KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"Who the hell keeps taking my socks?"_ 
 You don't interact with the world much outside your own immediate circle.  Indeed much of your time is spent convincing the world you don;t exist or simply blending in to the background. 
*Daily Life*: Much of your time not spent in 'religious observation' is spent skulking about looking for trouble.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to the Guild and the Church, you don't really have much of any time for other stuff.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's don't react to you at all with luck because they aren't supposed to realize you are there.

SNEAKY KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This is kind of a skill class as opposed to a frontline melee class.  It might not be so great for combat intensive campaigns.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for silly campaigns obviously but it has other uses.
*Encounters*: You aren't supposed to be encountered at all  unless things screw up really, really badly.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have a perfectly normal day with no unusual occurrences whatsoever.  That they know of.  Obviously the hammer will fall soon...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SNEAKY KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sneaky Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## DracoDei

> Is there a reason they say "Diving casting class"?


Someone should totally turn this into a joke PrC that gets insane casting abilities, but can only cast ANY spells while free-falling (no _featherfall_ing doesn't count. There capstone ability would probably be to _teleport_ 1 mile (and not any less than that?) straight up provided they are standing on a solid surface. I am torn between saying they should get reduced damage from falls, and saying they should get increased damage for greater humor value.... maybe increased total damage, but with less and less lethal, the rest being changed into non-lethal.

----------


## Bhu

Minor fluff is now up

----------


## Bhu

sneaky kitty updated

----------


## Bhu

made a few modifications.  Hows it look now?

----------


## Cieyrin

Comin' Thru and Fuzzy Mind seem a bit underpowered when you get them, compared to what a straight Cat Burglar/Cleric or Favored Soul would pick up, as they'd have 6th-7th level spells to play with. Especially considerin gFuzzy Mind is just permanent Nondetection and all.

----------


## Bhu

i updated it again.  Hows it look now?

----------


## Cieyrin

> i updated it again.  Hows it look now?


Much improved.

----------


## Bhu

*CUTE KITTYS* 

 

_"mows!"_  

 Cute Kitty's are the worshipers of Itty Bitty, and often professional performers as well.  They bring the power of cute to the masses.  They're the public relations wing of the Cat Burglar Guilds (and for cats everywhere for that matter).

BECOMING A CUTE KITTY   
Generally being a worshiper of Itty Bitty is required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Itty Bitty
*Class Abilities*:  The Power of Cute
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Practiced Kitty


*Class Skills*
 The Cute Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local,Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Innocence, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Surprise Hugs +1
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Charming, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Wuv Mastery, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Surprise Hugs +2
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Putty in Mah Paws, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Improved Wuv Mastery, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Surprise Hugs +3
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Little Charmer, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Surprisingly Cynical, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Cute Kitty's gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Innocence (Ex):* Beginning at first Level your Alignment becomes permanently undetectable/, you always register as True Neutral.

*Surprise Hugs (Su):* Starting at Level 2 the Save DC of any Supernatural Ability with the Charm descriptor increases by +1 when your opponent is Flat-footed or Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.  This increases to +2 at Level 5 and +3 at Level 8.

*Charming (Su):* At third level you permanently gain the benefits of the Sanctuary Spell.  If you attack anyone (or they succeed in their Save) you lose the benefits of this ability for the duration of the encounter.  The Save DC increases by 2 for every Size Category larger than you are that your opponent is.  

*Wuv Mastery (Ex):* This is effectively like Skill Mastery (see pHB pg 51) except you get to Take 10 with the following skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Handle Animal, Perform, and Sense Motive.

*Putty in Mah Paws (Su):* Three times per day when using a Supernatural Ability that mimics the effects of a spell with the Charm descriptor you may declare you are using this Ability as a Free Action.  The duration of the Ability extends to 24 hours.

*Improved Wuv Mastery (Ex):* You may now Take 20 with Bluff and Diplomacy instead of 10.

*Little Charmer (Su):* Starting at Level 2 the Save DC of any Supernatural Ability with the Charm descriptor increases by +1 per Size Category larger than you your opponent is.

*Surprisingly Cynical (Ex):* At 10th Level you become immune to spells with the Charm descriptor, as well as Spell-Like or Supernatural Abilities mimicking their effects.  You also now Take 20 on Sense Motive Checks instead of making the roll.

PLAYING A CUTE KITTY 
 You are the epitome of adorable.  No one can resist you.  No one.  People weep when you yawn you're so cute.   
*Combat*: You don't fight.  Fighting is for the bigger, not as cute kitties.  You trust in the power of cute and running like mad to see you through your problems.
*Advancement*: Cute Kitties judge each other by their ability to make others go 'aaaaaaw, so you better learn a lot of tricks designed to gain attention.
*Resources*: You have the Guild, the Church, and many adopted 'parents' who provide  you room and board.

CUTE KITTYS IN THE WORLD 
_"OMG HE FOLLOWED ME HOME MOM CAN I KEEP HIM!"_ 
 You are the worlds pet baby.  They call you names like 'mommy's widdle boo boo schnikens'.  If your mission weren't so important you'd find it hard ot keep up with this crap.  
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent indulging in play, i.e. refining your art.  The rest is spent using that art for free food, gifts, etc.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to the Guild and the Church, you don't really have much of any time for other stuff.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's find you adorable, even most of the evil ones.  There are records of Lich Lords allowing your kind as pets.  Poor undead bastards.

CUTE KITTYS IN THE GAME 
 Cute Kitty's are meant to be walking monkey wrenches, so make sure you can deal with their messin' up your evil schemes.
*Adaptation*: This is heavily meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Cute Kitty's are generally encountered anywhere just being cats.  Cats who somehow bring delight and rescue to the masses.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CUTE KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Surprise Hugs* The Save DC increases an additional +1 at Level 23 and every three levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cute Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## DracoDei

Does the ability to gain sneak-dice from STEALTH POWAH! need to be limited to once per round to prevent insane stacking?

----------


## Bhu

the wording says you can lose 'a' spell per round so it is limited.

----------


## Bhu

cute kitty has some fluff

----------


## Bhu

cute kitty just needs caster levels.  any thoughts?

----------


## Bhu

getting a head start

*SNUGGLY KITTY* 

 

_"Come here punkin, mommy will kiss it better."_  

 Snugly Kitties are worshipers of Mawm, dedicated to supporting the vulnerable and making their lives better.  Healing and assistance for the needy are a big part of their religion and thusly they make for good PR for cats (and incidentally the Guilds).

BECOMING A SNUGGLY KITTY   
You must be a worshiper of Mawm, which means you need to be an all around nice kitty.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Mawm
*Class Abilities*:  Lick Your Wounds
*Skills*:  Diplomacy 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Alignment*: Must be Good.
*Feats*:  Augment Healing


*Class Skills*
 The SNuggly Kitties class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Kiss the Boo Boo, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Cuddles, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Leave My Kids Alone!, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Band Aid, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Adoption
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Leave My Kids Alone!, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Who Needs Hugs?, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Ranged Snuggles, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Leave My Kids Alone!, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Puhfeshnal Mawm, +1 Level of Existing Divine Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Snuggly Kitty gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Kiss the Boo Boo (Su):* At 1st Level you may always Take 10 on Heal Checks.

*Cuddles (Su):* Spells you cast from the Healing subschool heal an additional amount of damage equal to your Charisma Bonus.

*Leave My Kids Alone! (Su):* From now on all Allies within 30' get a +1 Sacred Bonus on Willpower Saves.  At Level 6 they also get the Bonus with Fortitude Saves.  At Level 9 the Bonus increases to +2.

*Band Aid (Su):* At 4th Level you may always Take 20 on Heal Checks.

*Adoption (Su):* Once per day you may choose one Ally within 60'.  For the next 24 hours all spells you cast on that Ally from the Healing subschool are considered to have been cast with the Maximize Spell Feat.

*Who Needs Hugs? (Su):* This ability mimics the Deathwatch spell except it is permanent, and functions within a 60' radius.  You also know if they are suffering from a curse (as in the spell Bestow Curse), Paralysis, Disease, Poison, or Energy/Ability Drain.

*Ranged Snuggles (Su):*  All spells from the Healing Subschool you cast that have a Range of Touch now have a range of Close (25' plus 5'/2 levels.

*Puhfeshnal Mawm (Su):* Choose 3 Charisma based skills.  You get a Sacred Bonus to those skills equal to half your Snuggly Kitty Level.

PLAYING A SNUGGLY KITTY 
 You are everyone's surrogate mom.  Sometimes they come to you for advice before going to their actual mom!  You have enough of a reputation as a matchmaker, advice giver, etc that even Evil beings sometimes seek you out in moments of soul searching.
*Combat*: Combat is not your thing.  You prefer to remain neutral in conflicts, and make sure everyone is taken care of afterwards.  Most Snuggly Kitties are pacifists unless cornered.
*Advancement*: You tend to try to accumulate networks of relationships to better help those in need, so much of your time will be spent working on acquiring friends for other friends as opposed to developing temporal power.
*Resources*: You can ask just about any cat or Cat Burglar for aid, and those you have helped in the past usually look on you quite favorably.

SNUGGLY KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"She's off limits.  You can kill everyone else, but the fluffy white cat is no touchee."_ 
 The world thinks of  you quite well, generally because you deserve it's well wishes.  You've been fairly selfless over the years, and generally give good advice so people respect that.
*Daily Life*: Much of  your time is spent providing for the needy, or arranging to provide for the needy.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to a Church obviously as you're a Cleric.  You probably also belong to a Cat Burglar Guild.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's love Snuggly Kitties, even some that would seem unlikely too such as Lich Lords.

SNUGGLY KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 Snuggly Kitties are generally pretty Good.  Not Lawful Stupid like most Paladins or Self-Righteous Good like many Clerics, but actual Good, meaning many other disruptive types of potential PC's will clash with them.
*Adaptation*: This is generally meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Snuggly Kitties are generally encountered at home, church, or on their rounds.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The Pc's are hired by a small village to guard their wisest and most respected elder:  small cat.  Their pretty sure something is odd here...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SNUGGLY KITTY*

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Snuggly Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

> cute kitty just needs caster levels.  any thoughts?


Looks Full Caster compliant to me, though 8 or 9/10 wouldn't be wrong, either.

----------


## Bhu

Now editing in snuggly kitty

----------


## Bhu

snuggly kitty has initial crunch and just needs caster levels.  Sorry about being slow my hard drive is still dying and i need to get everything off it before it does.

----------


## Cieyrin

Looks 8-9/10 casting to me.

----------


## Bhu

*CURIOUS KITTIES*

 

_"Curiosity is lying in wait for every secret."_  

 Curious Kitties are servants of Outside Cat, always getting into things everyone else considers none of their bidness.  They consider anything happening in their territory something the need to know about and act as a sort of early detection system for the Guilds.  

BECOMING A CURIOUS KITTY   
You must worship Outside Cat

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Outside Cat
*Class Abilities*:  Burglaring (Trapfinding)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks, and 4 ranks in one of the following (Listen, Search, or Spot)
*Feats*:  Keen-Eared Scout


*Class Skills*
 The Curious Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nature, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    AHA!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Distraction
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Uncanny Dodge, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved AHA!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Distraction
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Improved Uncanny Dodge, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    AHA! 2: The Wrath of AHA!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Superior Distraction
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Superior Uncanny Dodge, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    You Can't Fool A Cat, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Curious Kitty gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*AHA! (Su):* 3 times per day you may gain an Insight Bonus equal to your Charisma Modifier on any roll as a Free Action.

*Distraction (Su):* You have learned to use your antics to maximum effect for distracting opponents since you personally have Insight to what distracts people the most.  Opponents within 30' take an Insight Penalty on all Initiative Rolls and Concentration Checks.
*
Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Improved AHA! (Su):* You may now use AHA! up to five times per day, or allow an Ally within 60' to use it as a Swift Action.

*Improved Distraction (Su):* At 5th Level the Penalty extends to all Wisdom based Checks.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*AHA! 2: The Wrath of AHA! (Su):* You may now use AHA! up to 8 times per day.  You also permanently gain your Cha Bonus on all Listen, Search and Spot Checks in addition to your Wisdom.

*Superior Distraction (Su):* At 8th Level your Opponents lose all Insight Bonuses within 30' of you.

*Superior Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Opponents with Sneak Attack cannot use it against you anymore unless they are eight Levels higher than you.  You also permanently gain an Insight Bonus to your AC equal to your Wis modifier.

*You Can't Fool A Cat (Su):* You now permanently gain the benefits of the True Seeing spell.

PLAYING A CURIOUS KITTY 
 The world is your business.  Or at least the small patch of it you call your own.  Anything happening in that area 'requires' your attention.  Actually just about anything in your vicinity does.  No matter what people are doing they look up to see your little face watching them.
*Combat*: You aren't a fighter, though sometimes you perch on a fence nearby and provide running commentary.  
*Advancement*: Mostly you excel as a sneaky information gatherer and spy.  And your choices in career path generally tend to fall into whatever helps you with your natural inclinations.
*Resources*: Your Church is not resource rich, so you are usually left to your own craftiness.

CURIOUS KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"Creatures whose mainspring is curiosity enjoy the accumulating of facts far more than the pausing at times to reflect on those facts. "_ 
 Most people assume you're a stray begging for food or causing trouble.  SO for the most part they shoo you off, although you have to beat down the occasional anti-cat sociopath.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent rambling around poking your nose into stuff with your evenings reserved for gossiping about your day.  Oh, and our church duties of course.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to a Cat Burglar Guild, and your Church.  You don't have time for much else.

NPC Reaction 
 Reaction to you depends on how people feel about stray cats, because thats what most of them perceive you as.

CURIOUS KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you don't want to play a combative PC.  If you want heavy fighting, a different PrC is for you.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for silly campaigns but could be used in darker ones.
*Encounters*: Curious Kitties can be encountered anywhere in most urban cities where alley cats are common.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's find it amusing that a small kitten seems obsessed with their packs.  If only they knew...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CURIOUS KITTIES* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Curious Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## DracoDei

So... do you want to make the eventual Cat Burglar+Grace-Gift PrC or should I? Although the Snuggly Kitteh is close.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for the lateness apparently the 503 error ate my former post.

If you wanna do it I wont object you know the GG better than i do.

----------


## DracoDei

> Sorry for the lateness apparently the 503 error ate my former post.
> 
> If you wanna do it I wont object you know the GG better than i do.


Well, by the same token, you know the cat-burglar better than I do... still it makes sense.

Will see if anything strikes me at some point. Currently getting to playtest the Grace-Gift now, which should increase my confidence in the class one way or the other (either I will change it, or I will become more certain that it doesn't need to be changed).

----------


## Bhu

We shall await playtest results then  :Small Cool:

----------


## Bhu

Curious Kitty just needs caster levels

----------


## Bhu

caster levels added.  7 seem ok?

*MISCHIEVOUS KITTY* 

 

_"Whatcha doin' big fat nasty Ork mans?"_  

 The Mischievous Kitties are the high priests of Goober (if such a thing is possible).  

BECOMING A MISCHIEVOUS KITTY  
You must worship Goober.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Goober
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Magic (Hey! Hey Over Here!!)
*Skills*:  Perform (Kitty) 4 ranks, Religion 4 ranks 
*Feats*:  Practiced Kitty 


*Class Skills*
 The Mischievous Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    What's Mine is Mine, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Goodies!, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    I'm Out, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    What's Yours is Mine, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Paw in the Cookie Jar, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Fickle Paw of Fate, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    What's Mine Can be Yours for a Price, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Suck it Noob, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Wasn't Me, +1 level in existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    The Daily Screwjob
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mischievous Kitty gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*What's Mine is Mine (Su)*: You can designate 1 item or object per point of Charisma Modifier as "yours" as long as it has been in your possession at least 24 hours. If taken from you, it will teleport back to you the next round (or optionally into your Collar of Holding if you have one. It must be an item you can carry. For example, anything you could wear or use. You cannot designate living creatures or constructs, and you can't designate something bigger than yourself.

*Goodies! (Su)*: By looking at one creature within 60 feet you gain an immediate inventory of what is on his person. This will not go into true specifics. For example if he has a dagger hidden in his boot, you will know that. You will not know it is a +2 Unholy Vorpal Dagger.   If he has money one his person you will know he has money, but not how many pieces.  This is a Standard Action.

*I'm Out (Su)*: If no one is looking at you, you may Dimension Door at will. You may only use it to teleport to locations you can see.  Basically you can disappear when no one is watching you.

*What's Yours is Mine (Su)*: You may teleport 1 item on any creature within 60 feet as a Standard Action if it fails a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier). If you are wearing a Collar of Holding it may go into the collar instead of appearing on you. If it is within your possession for 24 hours you may designate it with your 3rd level ability. If your opponent makes his Save, he is not alerted that anything has happened. If he successfully saves at least twice he is immune to this ability for 24 hours.

*Paw in the Cookie Jar (Su)*: This works the same as Whats Yours Is Mine! but as a Standard Action you may teleport all their coins and gems. Also, when using your Goodies ability, you may now detect whether or not an item is magical.

*Fickle Paw of Fate*: You may cast Prestidigitation at will with the following changes: You may color/clean/soil/chill/warm/flavor up to 10 pounds a round. You can move up to your light encumbrance up to 10 feet a round. Doing any of this is a Move Action. You may also open/close, lock/unlock any doors/windows/cupboards/etc as a Swift Action. Objects you create can be any non magical item up to 5 GP, and aren't fragile so they may be used normally (and aren't crude or fake looking). They only last 1 hour (which means if you create food this way, the people who ate it become hungry again in an hour). You may spoil 1 pound of food or water per round making it inedible. Anyone trying to eat it must make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier), or be Nauseated 1d3 rounds. Creating Objects or spoiling food is a Move Action. You may also light/douse flames no bigger than a torch within 60 feet as a Move Action. 5 times per day you may duplicate the effects of daze, flare, ghost sound, touch of fatigue, or message as a Standard Action. 

*What's Mine Can be Yours for a Price (Su)*: Similar to Whats Yours Is Mine, but instead you can teleport items or living creatures you are touching onto the victim. Total weight must be equal to your Light Encumbrance or less. If you wish you can teleport it inside their clothing or armor (beware the weasel in your shorts), or onto them (i.e. you can put a ring on their finger or a vest on their torso).

*Suck it Noob*: 3 times per day you may choose 1 opponent within 60 feet that is about to make any roll (you must choose before he rolls). He must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or he rolls a "1".

*Wasn't Me*: A number of rounds per day equal to their Charisma modifier a Mischievous Kitty may appear to be simply doing nothing while actually performing another action. He could use this to appear to be sleeping by a door while he's actually listening at it or using a device to open the lock. He could appear to be napping on the princesss lap while using a magic device to dominate her. This is a Free Action to turn on or off. Opponents with true seeing or that can see through Illusions somehow are not affected by this. If an opponent interacts with or studies it carefully he can make a Will Save to disbelieve (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier).

*The Daily Screwjob (Su)*: Three times per day as a Supernatural Ability you can cast Wish, but can only use it to mimic or undo harmful spells.  Harmful is defined as inflicting damage or any negative condition.  You also no longer need to make Use Magic Item Checks to activate items you designate as 'yours' with What's Mine is Mine.

PLAYING A MISCHIEVOUS KITTY 
 YOU LIKE PIE! YOU LIKE TO HOLLER THE LOUD FUNNY WORDS!  YOU STEAL YARD GNOMES AND POOP IN DIFFICULT TO REACH PLACES! YAAAH!!!

Or something like that.
*Combat*: You aren't really built for combat.  You mostly cause trouble during fights or hide while cheering on your side.
*Advancement*: Advancement for Mischievous Kitties varies widely depending on their personal quirks.  Some are goofballs, some are dedicated mischief makers, some are just nuts.  Beyond their propensity for shenanigans they're difficult to pigeonhole.
*Resources*: You have the Guild, the Church, and of course anyone who feels sorry for you.

MISCHIEVOUS KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"WTF is wrong with that cat?"_ 
 You interact with the world in odd and unusual ways that sometimes only make sense to lunatics or the brain damaged.  In other words you.
*Daily Life*: Most of your day is spent getting into trouble.  The rest is spent getting out of trouble.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Goobers minions don't belong to any formal organizations beyond the Guild and Church.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think you're funny as long as the damage you do befalls someone else.  Someone at a distance.

MISCHIEVOUS KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This PrC is meant for troublemaking.  In the hands of the right player it can be ... interesting.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Mischievous Kitties can be found just about anywhere doing just about anything.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are playing bouncers at a local bar when a small cat pees on a local mobster and motorboats his girlfriend before insulting his race and doing a little dance on the stage.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MISCHIEVOUS KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mischievous Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

mischievous kitty has fluff, will get crunch soon

----------


## Bhu

thoughts on caster levels for the Mischievous Kitty?

----------


## Sir Shadow

Mischievous kitties look fun, but not altogether powerful on their own. I say full or maybe with one spellcasting level lost at level 10.

----------


## DracoDei

Hmmm... the cheesiest thing to use the "+Infinity to UMD for certain items" thing on would be spellbooks... or more practically, scrolls, which, if I am reading the UMD rules right could require a DC 24 followed by a DC 29 check to use something you haven't managed to decrypt in advance and don't have a 19 in the correct mental ability score.

----------


## Bhu

*SCARED KITTIES* 

 

_"YOU MAK...aw screw it you know the line..."_  

 Scared Kitties are the enforcement wing of Ceiling Cat.  Despite the name they aren't particularly frightened.  They're called that for their tendency to summon help when problems arise.  Which let's face it is something we'd al do if we were master summoners.

BECOMING A SCARED KITTY   
Being a Cleric of the appropriate deity is all that's required really.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  The Great Kitteh in da Sky
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Magic (Super Scamper Powers)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Local, Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Augment Summoning


*Class Skills*
 The Scared Kitties class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Nobility, Religion), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    HELP!, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Dog Free Zone, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Augment Kitteh, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    HELP!, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Dog Free Zone, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Augment Kitteh, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    HELP!, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Dog Free Zone, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Augment Kitteh, +1 level of existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    I Reject Your Reality and Substitute My Own
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Scared Kitty gets no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*HELP! (Su):* At Level 1, Summon Feline I-IX are added to your Cleric spell list.  You may 'lose' a spell you have prepared to cast a Summon Feline spell of the same level.

At level 4 you can communicate telepathically with all Allies you have Summoned within 100'.

At Level 7 you may cast any Summon Feline spell as though it were cast with the Quicken Spell Feat 3 times per day.  Yes you may combine this with the Level 1 ability to spontaneously cast.

*Dog Free Zone (Su):* Spells from the Summon or Calling sub-schools cast by Opponents in squares adjacent to or occupied by you automatically fail (they are still considered expended for the day) unless they are at least twice your Level.

At Level 5 your Dog Free Zone extends another 5'.

At Level 8 any creatures Summoned or Called via Spell, Spell-Like Ability, or Supernatural Ability must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) to attack you or enter your Dog Free Zone.

*Augment Kitteh (Su):* At 3rd Level creatures you Summon via your Summon Feline spell gain a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC (this stacks with other Dodge Bonuses).

At 6th Level the Dodge Bonus increases to +4.

At 9th Level you may cast spells with a Target of 'Personal' on any creature you have Summoned via a Summon Feline Spell as long as it is within 30'.

*I Reject Your Reality and Substitute My Own (Su):* Opponents within 30' of you who wish to cast a spell from the Conjuration school must make an Opposed Level Check or the spell fails.

PLAYING A SCARED KITTY 
 Your job is to watch over all cat kind and their allies and keep them safe (as well as oppose the evil minions of Basement Cat).  Either you or the Watchcats sound the alarm and you summon troops until the rest of the Guild or Church can arrive to save the day.  
*Combat*: You don't fight.  You summon fighters and lead from the rear while disrupting the enemies lines.  You keep watch on whats happening and take steps to prevent catastrophe.  
*Advancement*: Most Scared Kitties advance along similar lines.  They want to protect their charges and as such they usually practice to simply become ever better at what they already know.
*Resources*: Scared Kitties are particularly beloved of both the Church, the Guild, and the community at large so you have access to whatever people can provide if it's needed.

SCARED KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"Don't tick that cat off.  Last guy ticked him off had critters drop on him outta the sky."_ 
 But for the enemies of catkind you are quite beloved.  You keep the lil kitties safe.  You keep the evil Basement Cats from taking over da world.  Whats not to love?
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent honing your skills in between shifts on watch duty.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: As usual you have ties to both the Church and the Guilds.  You also do lots of networking for purposes of gaining allies.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to love you even if you do occasionally ask them to stick their neck out and do you a favor.

SCARED KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are a well respected member of the cat community and the closest thing they have to a holy man.  In other words you'll be expected to behave a certain way or get shunned or kicked out.
*Adaptation*: Definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Usually found at churches for the Cat pantheon or at Guild strongholds.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are guarding a grain storage facility when they seem some cats squabbling when suddenly giant Sabre Tooth's start popping up out of nowhere to chase one side off.  A small cat saunters over and says "You saw nothing."


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SCARED KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Scared Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

any thoughts on dog free zone?

----------


## Debihuman

Dog Free Zone shouldn't affect creatures with more than double your HD (though they can probably succeed on the saving throw regardless).  

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Debbies!!!! *hugs*

----------


## DracoDei

The 7th level HELP! ability could perhaps use clarification that it DOES work with the spontaneous casting (it does, right?).

Dog Free Zone needs to be more clear about the fact that it effects any SUMMONERS within the range (which is actually kind of odd, and makes me wonder if I am misreading, in which case it needs to be clarified in the other direction), not any SUMMONS that would appear partially or completely within the area.

----------


## Bhu

How's it look now?

----------


## DracoDei

Looks good on the two issues I brought up. Wording on the first is a little informal (And maybe needs a comma after "Yes"), but that fits with the overall feel of the thread.

----------


## Bhu

scared kitty just needs caster levels.  anyone have thoughts on teh abilities?

----------


## DracoDei

Was considering making a Cat Burglar+Grace-gift class. As such I was reading the version 2 in the first thread.

Two comments/questions, both about Kitty Form IX:
Do defensive Flurries really allow infinite AC if you don't mind infinite to-hit and damage penalties? I assume the AC bonus lasts one round? It would hardly be broken at that high a level, but it is rather odd.

What is the magnitude of Snuggly Kitties bonus to-hit from Smack Badguy? Equal to charisma mod I assume?

----------


## Bhu

Were on version 3 of the cat burglar now

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showp...&postcount=972

----------


## DracoDei

> Were on version 3 of the cat burglar now
> 
> http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showp...&postcount=972


Ah... did I read the first post of this thread too fast, or did it get locked against editing somehow?

----------


## DracoDei

Exotic Bigger Cat Form - The _Sanctuary_ effect shouldn't include nets, trip attacks, grappling, lassos, etc, and arguably shouldn't include non-lethal damage attacks.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1037.0

I cant edit it here but I've been slowly doing so over on the BG forums

----------


## Bhu

sorry for delays i had rl problems

this PrC requires levels in Amechra's Pariah 
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243695


*CATS FROM URANUS* 

 

_"The world is indeed comic, but the joke is on mankind. "_  

 The Cats from Uranus are disturbing travelers from the Far Realms.  What they're looking for or hope to accomplish is pretty much unknown.  They don't seem to be thieves or smugglers like the other Guilds (or at least no one seems to think they are), and most encounters with them end in bloodshed as opposed to communication.

BECOMING A CAT FROM URANUS   
A member of a Cat Burglar Guild born in the appropriate place is all that's necessary.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Outcast Presence (Cannot Hide)
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Decipher Script 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Accurate Jaunt (see Unearthed Arcana) OR Anarchic Heritage (Planar Handbook) OR Daunting Presence (see Libris Mortis)
*Special*:  Must have been born in the Far Realms 

*Class Skills*
 The Cat from Uranus' class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Psionic Device.
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Non-Euclidean Kitty Form, Wyrd
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Non-Euclidean Kitty Magic
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Alien Body
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Non-Euclidean Kitty Form
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Non-Euclidean Kitty Magic
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Alien Body
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Non-Euclidean Kitty Form
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Non-Euclidean Kitty Magic
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Alien Body
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Nomad
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Cat from Uranus gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Non-Euclidean Kitty Form (Su):* At first level you gain Enhanced Kitty Form (Non Euclidean) (see Cat Burglar Core Class).

At 4th Level you gain Dire Kitty Form (see Cat Burglar Core Class).

At 7th Level your Natural attacks in Kitty Form are now considered untyped damage. 

*Wyrd:* You Outcast and Cat from Uranus levels stack for purposes of determining your Warp, and your abilities with Outcast Presence.
*
Non-Euclidean Kitty Magic (Su):* At 2nd Level you may cast Analyze Portal at will as a Supernatural Ability.

At 5th Level you may cast Plane Shift 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

At 7th Level you may cast Greater Planar Ally once per day (denizens of the Far Realms only).

*Alien Body (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you may choose a new Blemish (see Outcast) known and may ready an additional Blemish.  

*Nomad (Ex):* You may now Plane Shift at will so long as you are going to or coming from the Far Realms.  In addition at will you may take a Standard Action to 'peek' at your destination in the Plane you will be going to.

PLAYING A CAT FROM URANUS
 You do not speak.  If your kind have a means of communicating amongst each other it has not been observed.  Only rarely have you communicated, and only then with Cats or entities of the Far Realms.  Very few know anything about you, and if they advertise that knowledge you hunt them down. 
*Combat*: Combat varies for the Cats from Uranus.  Much of it depends on what their individual powers are, and whether or not they think they can take whatever they encounter.  If they believe they can't they stealthily avoid if possible.
*Advancement*: The Cats from Uranus are an odd and individualistic bunch.  Most do concentrate on abilities making survival in their travels easier.
*Resources*: The Cats from Uranus can call upon their own kind for help, but Guilds outside their own avoid them.  They generally have what they can take by force.

CATS FROM URANUS IN THE WORLD 
_"Searchers after horror haunt strange, far places. "_ 
 The Cats from Uranus are a nomadic lot forever traveling the Planes to and from their homes in the Far Realms.  They do not appear to enjoy the company of the Cats from Saturn and often war with them.
*Daily Life*: Not much is known of the Cats from Uranus.  In virtually all encounters they are traveling in between the Planes or fighting other Cats, or simply watching.  They are fairly inscrutable beings, and do not communicate.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Cats from Uranus are their own organization much like the Cats from Saturn.  Unlike the Saturnians they don't appear to be smugglers and their true goals and interests are completely unknown.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reaction to you can generally be summed up as "AAAAA!!!! OMFG GIT AWAY GIT AWAY GIT AWAY AAAAH!"

And you wouldn't have it any differently.

CATS FROM URANUS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC kind of assumes everyone in the party is a Cat from Uranus or similar godless abomination.
*Adaptation*: This is okay for silly or serious campaigns.
*Encounters*: The Cats from Uranus are only very rarely encountered outside the Far Realm or traveling between the Planes.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are traveling in the Outer Realms when their path is blocked by some vaguely catlike beings.  And somehow you don't think they're friendly.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CATS FROM URANUS* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Alien Body* At Level 23 and every 3 Levels after you gain a new Blemish.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Cat from Uranus gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



*CAT SPECIFIC BLEMISHES* 

*Cat's Bite*
Your Bite Attack in Non-Euclidean Kitty form now has a mild poison.  Injury Fortitude Save (Save DC is 10 plus Warp plus Cha Modifier), Initial and Secondary Damage is 1d3 Con.

*Cat's Claws*
Your Claw Attacks in Non-Euclidean Kitty Form now do additional damage equal to your Warp.

*Cat's Dodge* 
You gain a Deflection Bonus to AC equal to half your Warp.

*Cat's Mentality* 
If you succeed in a Willpower Save versus a Spell, Spell-Like Ability, or Supernatural Ability that has the Charm or compulsion descriptor you are immune to that specific spell for 24 hours.  For example if you succeed in a Save versus Charm Monster, you are immune to the Charm Monster spell and any Spell-Like or Supernatural Ability mimicking it for 24 hours.

*Cat's Reach* 
You may ignore percentage based miss chances such as those created by the Blur spell or a Displacement Beast.

*Cat Stealth*  (Prerequisite: Cat from Uranus Level 9) 
You may Hide in Plain Sight as per the Ranger ability of the same name.

----------


## Bhu

got most of the fluff up

----------


## Sir Shadow

A couple times it says 'cats from saturn' instead of uranus <_<

----------


## Bhu

i has fixeded

----------


## Bhu

crunch is up cept for capstone

----------


## Bhu

capstone up, just need to do a few cat specific blemishes


*LAZY KITTIES* 

 

_"I like the word 'indolence'. It makes my laziness seem classy."_  

 Lazy Kitties are worshipers of Housecat.  They are the pampered house pets that support the Guild by stealing supplies from richer houses when they can do so without breaking cover.  They also gain info or provide emergency shelter if they can find a way to hide their friends.

BECOMING A LAZY KITTY   
Just be a Cleric of Housecat.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Housecat
*Class Abilities*: Kitty Magic (Paws at the Door)
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Domain Focus or Domain Spontaneity



*Class Skills*
 The Lazy Kitty's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local, Nobility and Royalty, Religion) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Power Nap, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Kitteh Want Fud!, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    I Just a Kitty, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Power Nap, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Kitteh Want Fud!, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    I Just a Kitty, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Power Nap, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Kitteh Want Fud!, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    I Just a Kitty, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    One of da Fambly, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Lazy Kitties gain no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Power Nap (Su):* At 1st Level while asleep you are under the effects of a Sanctuary spell.

At 4th Level you also gain the benefit of a Lesser Globe of Invulnerability while asleep (the spell in not visible in any way so as not to give you away)

At 7th Level this changes to Globe of Invulnerability.

*Kitteh Want Fud! (Su):* At 2nd Level you may cast Suggestion 3/day as a Supernatural Ability while in Kitty Form.  It is not considered Language Dependent, somehow your opponent intuitively understands your meows.

At 5th Level this ability loses the Mind-Affecting Descriptor and will even affect Mindless creatures and the Undead.

At 8th Level it loses the Compulsion descriptor and beings immune to such are immune no longer.

*I Just a Kitty (Su):* At 3rd Level you gain Spell Resistance equal to 10 plus half your character level plus your Charisma bonus. This spell resistance only applies to spells attempting to detect your alignment or whether you are a shapechanger. If the spell cant get through your spell resistance you show up as Neutral.

At 6th Level you are immune to spells that would reveal your Alignment and you are  Neutral for purposes of spells that affect opponents of a specific Alignment.

At 9th Level you are immune to spells that would compel you to tell the truth.

*One of da Fambly (Su):* You may now cast Programmed Amnesia 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.  This does not have the Mind-Affecting Descriptor.

PLAYING A LAZY KITTY 
 You sometimes unfairly take crap from your fellows for being lazy (hence the nickname), but you do your part.  They have no idea how difficult it is to live with someone pretending t be a pet and leading a double life.  Sure you sleep 12 hours a day on a cat cushion, but if you didn't you'd give yourself away.
*Combat*: Combat?   Who has the energy for that crap.  It's hot out.  We'd get all sweaty.  Bleah.
*Advancement*: Advancement require you to get your butt off the sofa and get involved.  You ain't giving up the cushy life for nobody.  No sir you earned this position and you're milking it for all it's worth.
*Resources*: You are fairly disconnected from daily events at the Guild but when the houses owners are asleep you can pilfer to your hearts content as long as you put it back.

LAZY KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"In ancient times cats were worshipped as gods; they have not forgotten this. "_ 
 You pretty much interact with your 'owners' being the perfect beloved pet, only really seeing other members of the Guild occasionally.
*Daily Life*: Much of  your life is that of a typical housecat though you spend your in quiet prayer as opposed to just napping.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: As usual you belong to the Guild and the Church.

NPC Reaction 
 "Ohmahgawd who's da bestest kitty evah!  I boops your lil nosie! Boop!" pretty much describes your life.

LAZY KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This PrC kind of takes one out of adventuring so it may be best for NPC members of the Guild.
*Adaptation*: This is mostly meant for silly campaign but would make a neat turn in a conspiracy theory based game as well.
*Encounters*: You're usually encountered as a house pet.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are told to meet a local seller of purloined goods to receive a package.  They are greeted by a smiling housecat when they arrive.  Obviously his owner has been nabbed by someone.  Paranoia time!


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC LAZY KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Lazy Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

Uranians have Kitty Blemishes. Lazy Kitties has fluff

----------


## Sir Shadow

Cat's Mentality looks a little overpowered. I can just carry around a bunch of wands or other magical devices that can cast common will-save spells. At the beginning of the day, I cast a bunch on myself and easily overcome the low save DCs so that I can avoid these spells for another 24 hours.

----------


## Bhu

i could just reword it to spells/abilities cast by opponents

----------


## Sir Shadow

Then I just have an ally or companion do it. any person that attacks you in some way is considered an opponent. I'd say just reduce the duration of the immunity.

----------


## Bhu

you should stop by the pbp thread btw  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Hey guys.  Know I'm behind but I need to finish an assignemnt to keep isp and power on

----------


## Bhu

Abilities are finally done, thoughts on caster levels?

----------


## Bhu

I need to finish another online gig because Im being sued for back taxes.  Gimme a bit longer and I'll be back.

----------


## Bhu

got lazy kitty finished



*HORRIBLE KITTIES* 

 

_"It's time."_  
 Horrible Kitties are worshipers of Blue Eyes, and professional assassins for hire.

BECOMING A HORRIBLE KITTY   
Pretty much just be a worshiper of Blue Eyes.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Blue Eyes
*Class Abilities*:  Burglaring (Sneak Attack)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Practiced Kitty (Burglaring)


*Class Skills*
 The Horrible Kitties class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Ambush, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Ignore Obstacles, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Assassinate!, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Ambush, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Ignore Obstacles, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Assassinate!, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Ambush, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Ignore Obstacles, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Assassinate!, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Death To All Who Oppose Us!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Horrible Kitties gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ambush*: At 1st Level you gain a +4 Competence Bonus on Hide Checks

At 4th Level you no longer take a -5 penalty on Hide checks when moving faster than half speed, nor do you take the standard -10 penalty when attempting to hide during a brief distraction. In addition, the presence of other people within 5 feet is considered sufficient cover for you to hide, making it easy for you to vanish into a crowd.

At 7th Level you gain Hide in Plain Sight, but this ability functions in any urban environment, rather than only in natural environments as written under Ranger abilities in the PHB.

*Ignore Obstacles*: At 2nd Level you may add Dimension Door to your spell list.

At 5th Level  you add Teleport to your spell list.

At 8th Level you add City Stride and Tactical Teleportation to your spell list.

*Assassinate!*:  At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain +1d6 Sneak Attack (this stacks with Sneak Attack from other sources) and can choose any 1 Spell from the Assassin Spell List to add to your own Spell List.

*Death To All Who Oppose Us!*:  At 10th Level you gain a Bonus on Feint Checks equal to your Horrible Kitty Level, and your opponent gains a Penalty of similar amount to Feint Checks made against you.

You also gain a Bonus to Initiative Checks equal to your Horrible Kitty Level.  If you manage to go first in the round your Sneak Attack ability gains +1d6.

PLAYING A HORRIBLE KITTY 
 You kill opponents of the Church (most specifically the dark side of the Church).  You also kill opponents of the Guilds or cats in general as well, but primarily you're a religious fighter.  If the term 'fighter' can be applied to someone who claws people in the back.
*Combat*: You're an ambush fighter who kills people in their sleep or moments of weakness.  You aren't meant for toe to toe fighting but in a pinch you'll do.
*Advancement*: Advancement depends on what your bosses want you to kill, and what you show a talent for killing.  Cause basically your life will revolve around it one way or the other.
*Resources*: You have the Church, and of course the Guilds occasionally at your back.  You kill off opponents of cats as well as the Church so you get help in odd places.

HORRIBLE KITTIES IN THE WORLD 
_"ERK!..."_ 
 The world only gets to see you when you mean business, and if you're truly a professional only your victim gets to really see you, and that's shortly before you end him.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is taken up by training and religious study.  You really have little patience for most people so perhaps it's a good thing.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Your Church order forbids you from belonging to anything but them or a Cat Burglar Guild.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's assume your just a cat unless they happen to be your target.

HORRIBLE KITTIES IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you're a full time killer for hire employed by others who are the same and who will likely disapprove of your association with anyone who isn't.  Things could get touchy.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for a silly campaign but obviously adapts well to more serious ones.
*Encounters*: Horrible Kitties are only encountered during their work of if you are unlucky enough to stumble on their hideout.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC HORRIBLE KITTY* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Ambush* At Level 21 you add Superior Invisibility to your Spell List.
*Ignore Obstacles* At Level 22 you add Greater Dimension Jumper to your Spell List.
*Assassinate!* At Level 23 you add all of the Assassins spells to your Spell List.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Horrible Kitty gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

Aww, Siamese aren't horrible, they're smart, clever and curious. Their reputation for meanness is wholly unwarranted.  :Small Frown:

----------


## DracoDei

The SR for the Lazy Kitties is lower than the monk's. This is not a good thing. Give them full character level + 10 + Charisma mod since it is so narrow.

----------


## Bhu

> Aww, Siamese aren't horrible, they're smart, clever and curious. Their reputation for meanness is wholly unwarranted.


Blue Eyes is a Siamese and an assassin so I made a siamese a pic for her worshipers.  Wasn't impugning the breed by any means.  I like siameses.




> The SR for the Lazy Kitties is lower than the monk's. This is not a good thing. Give them full character level + 10 + Charisma mod since it is so narrow.



they eventually get full immunity

----------


## Bhu

Horrible Kitty is ready for review
  Ive got the Felimancer, Dankin' Kitty, and a Wilder PrC and then all teh ones I intend to do are done except the Epic Stuff.  If anyone has requests now is the time.

----------


## Bhu

*FELIMANCER* 

 

_"Beware of people who dislike cats."_  

 Felimancers are worshipers of Mrrow, the original Cat Goddess before the new pantheon moved in.  They revere and obsess over all things cat.

BECOMING A FELIMANCER   
A Cat Burglar with levels in Cleric will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of Level 2 or higher.
*Patron*:  Mrrow
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Magic (Any) OR be any feline race
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Domain Focus or Domain Spontaneity


*Class Skills*
 The Felimancer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Hde (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Kitty Magic, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Familiar, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Kitty Feat, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Kitty Magic, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Familiar, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Kitty Feat, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Kitty Magic, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Familiar, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Kitty Feat, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7   Lord O' the Kittehs, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Felimancer gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Kitty Magic*: At 1st Level you may add 5 spells from the Kitty Magic List (see the Feral PrC) whose Level you could cast.  You get 5 more spells at Levels 4, and 7.

*Familiar*: At Level 2 you gain a Familiar, and your Cleric Levels count as Wizard Levels for determining it's abilities.  You must take a Cat Familiar.

At 5th Level you may cast spells from your Kitty Magic List through your familiar if the Range is Touch or Short.

At 8th Level your Familiar spirit is effectively immortal.  If killed it reappears within 1d4 hours unless it's killer also casts a Wish or Miracle spell.

*Kitty Feat*: At Levels 3, 6, and 9 the Felimancer gains a Bonus Feat he qualifies for from the following list:  Anonymous Kitty, Delay Spell, Eschew Materials, Greater Spell Focus, Innate Spell, Jibba Jabba, Mobile Spellcasting, Quicken Spell, Rapid Spell, Reach Spell, Silent Spell, Still Spell, Sudden Quicken, Sudden Silent, Silent Still, Spell Focus, Spell Thematics.

*Lord O' the Kittehs*:  You gain an additional 5 spells from the Kitty Magic list, and all spells you cast from that list are cast at +4 Caster Level if cast on a Feline and they are beneficial, or cast on a non-feline and are harmful.

PLAYING A FELIMANCER 
 Your cool, and as long as you're cool, everything's cool.  If anyone interrupts your personal reality, that's not cool, and suddenly there are catsplosions.  But someday cats will rule the world and you won't be bothered with people anymore.
*Combat*: You'll do combat if necessary, but you prefer to be cool and aloof.  Like cats.  But much like cats if forced to throw down, the claws come out.
*Advancement*: Given your obsession with all things cat, the direction you advance in is kind of easy to predict.
*Resources*: You have the Church and the Guilds backing you up.  Not to mention all cats everywhere.   

FELIMANCERS IN THE WORLD 
_"GET A JOB!"_ 
 Your habit of hanging out places trying to look cool and aloof tends to ranger people who don't have what they assume is a life as care free as yours is.  They have no idea how hard it is to study the secret arts of cats.  Or how hard it is not to punch the stupid masses.
*Daily Life*: People think you spend most of your time loafing or bumming around, but it's spent in study.  Honest.  You just hang out harassing people on street corners as a way of relieving stress.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You have the Cat Burglars, the Church, and any of a dozen or more secret societies that involve cats.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think your a little weird.  After all you hang out in odd, creepy places talking to cats.  And you make no pretense of your looking down on them.  And sometimes you act like a cat...

FELIMANCERS IN THE GAME 
 This kind of assumes you've devoted your life to protecting all of feline-kind.  It's not likely to interfere with the parties activities but it is possible.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Felimancers are usually encountered at their hangout with crusty, feeble old men screaming at them to get a job.  Or wherever cats who are in need of protection are found.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hire by shop owners to rid their street of the homeless, and criminals, and vermin.  Apparently vermin extends to cats.  Cats who have a surprisingly vigorous defense.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC FELIMANCER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Familiar* The Felimancers familiar continues to increase in power. Every two levels beyond 20th the familiars natural armor and Intelligence each increase by +1. The familiars spell resistance is equal to the masters class level + 5. At 21st level and again every ten levels higher than 21st, the familiar gains the benefit of the Familiar Spell epic feat for a spell of its masters choice.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Felimancer gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Debihuman

Hey Bhu! Sorry I kinda lost this thread.  Here's a suggestion for your new and revised cat burglar:

This is what you have:




> *Kitty Form (Su):* At will as a standard action you may transform into a cat (or from a cat back to your normal form). At first level you can assume the form of a Tiny cat. This allows you to pretend to be any species of housecat, or the smallest of the feral wildcats. When transforming all clothes and equipment that arent enchanted to remain (see below) fall off of you harmlessly and form a pile at your feet. While in Kitty Form you may use your Dexterity or your Strength bonus for Climb Checks, whichever is greater. Since you do not have hands, certain skill checks (Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope) will be all but impossible. You can only speak as a cat in Kitty Form. You may not cast spells with Verbal or Somatic components unless you have a Feat allowing you to do so. If you are killed or knocked unconscious in Kitty Form you revert to humanoid form next round. You also gain the following abilities: Low Light Vision, Scent, a +4 Circumstance Bonus to Hide Checks in tall grass or heavy undergrowth, a Primary Claw Attack (1d2 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d3 plus 1/2 Str Modifier). You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action. Your stats are modified as follows: +6 Dex, -6 Str (minimum Str is 3). You become Size Class Tiny, giving you a +2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks. Your lifting and carrying limits are one quarter those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 2 1/2' Space, and your effective Reach is 0'. Unlike normal Reach 0' creatures, you are considered to be Flanking if you are inside the same space as an opponent, and you do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering his square. You still do not receive Attacks of Opportunity for those moving past you as per normal.


Cats with extra toes are more dextrous than cats with standard number of toes and polydactyl cats are fairly common. "A common variation with six toes on the front paws, with two opposing digits on each (comparable in use to human thumbs), enables the cat to learn and perform feats of manual dexterity generally not observed in non-polydactyl cats, such as opening latches or catching objects with a single paw." --Wikipedia. I had a friend with a polydactyl cat that could manipulate doorknobs and such. 

Here is my suggestion. You really need to spell things correctly. Low-light vision is hyphenated. Always spell out feet or abbreviate with "ft." but don't use symbols.  You need to assign a penalty to skills that you aren't good with in kitty form. I recommend -8 penalty to those skills which can be reduced with the new Polydactyl Deformity Feat. 

*Kitty Form (Su):* At will as a standard action, you may transform into a cat (or from a cat back to your normal form). At first level, you can assume the form of a Tiny cat. This allows you to pretend to be any species of housecat, or the smallest of the feral wildcats. When transforming, all nonmagical clothes and equipment fall off of you harmlessly and form a pile at your feet. While in Kitty Form, you may use your Dexterity or your Strength bonus for Climb Checks, whichever is greater. Since you do not have hands, certain skill checks (Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope) will take a -8 penalty to use (unless you have the Polydactyl Deformity feat).   You can only speak as a cat in Kitty Form. You may not cast spells with Verbal or Somatic components unless you have a Feat allowing you to do so. If you are killed or knocked unconscious in Kitty Form you revert to Humanoid form next round. You also gain the following abilities: Low-light Vision, Scent, a +4 Circumstance Bonus to Hide Checks in tall grass or heavy undergrowth, a Primary Claw Attack (1d2 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Bite Attack (1d3 plus 1/2 Str Modifier). You get 1 Bite and 2 Claw attacks with a Full Attack Action. Your stats are modified as follows: +6 Dex, -6 Str (minimum Str is 3). You become Size Class Tiny, giving you a +2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks. Your lifting and carrying limits are one quarter those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy  2½ feet of space, and your effective reach is 0 feet. Unlike other creatures with a Reach of 0 feet, you are considered to be Flanking if you are inside the same space as an opponent, and you do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering his square. You still do not receive Attacks of Opportunity for those moving past you as per normal.

Polydactyl Deformity Feat
*Prerequisite:* Kitty Form
*Benefit:* Your Kitty Form gains an extra toe on each foot. This allows you to reduce your penalty to Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Your penalty to Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope skill checks to -2.
*Normal*: Your Kitty Form takes a - 8 penalty to Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, and Use Rope skill checks. 

What do you think?
Debby

----------


## Lix Lorn

> I had a friend with a polydactyl cat that could manipulate door nobs and such. 
> 
> Here is my suggestion. You really need to spell things correctly.


*Doorknobs
You really need to spell things correctly when you're telling people to spell things correctly.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Debihuman

Yes, I should.  :Small Smile: 

I've now edited my previous post. 

Since I hear there's another PDF in the works, I'd be more than happy to work on it as well. Is it going to be a complete overhaul or just minor tweaks? 

Debby

----------


## Bhu

would you be freaked out if i said overhaul?

*ducks behind couch to ponder new feat, not to escape*

----------


## Bhu

Felimancer is ready for review

FOr some reason I can't edit the Cat burglar here, soI'll be working on your suggestions over at the BG forums debbie  :Small Frown: 

And now, I'm adding to the Kitty Magic list.  If anyone has spell suggestions now is the time.  

NEW KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 


Catsplosion 
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* x
*Components:* V, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./Level)
*Area:* 
*Duration:* 
*Saving Throw:* 
*Spell Resistance:* 

"FOOM!"

des 




NEW EPIC KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 

Nuclear Catsplosion 
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Spellcraft DC:* 
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 
*Area:* 
*Duration:* 
*Saving Throw:* 
*Spell Resistance:* 
*To Develop:* 

des

----------


## Amechra

Where is that Felimancer picture from?

----------


## Bhu

I shall PM you as I cannot discuss it here.

----------


## Debihuman

Bhu, you know I'd do another PDF for ya! Overhaul is good. Though we'd need all new art.  I'd want to lay it out before adding any art other than cover art and perhaps a watermark. 

So, are you EVER going to learn to make tables? Because that was the most time consuming part of all of it. It's so much easier to copy and paste tables.

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I'll work on it when the time is ready so you don't have to  :Small Big Grin: 

Just be sure to remind kitteh


On a side note I just learned of the picture issue on GitP.  For fans of the kitty pics they can still be found on the BG Forums as well as the ones ofr future works.

----------


## Bhu

No requests for kitty based spells?


*THE FIXIT GANG*

_"Inside of every problem lies an opportunity."_  

 Fixit gangs are specialist teams brought in when help is needed to solve a particularly troublesome problem.  Perhaps the local Guild doesn't have enough trap sniffers, or has suffered recent setbacks.  Fixit gangs fill in and train newbies till the Guild is back up to snuff, and they 'fix' problems.  Usually in the mafia sense of 'fixed.'

BECOMING A FIXIT GANG   
A cross classes Cat Burglar/Factotum is required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Burglaring, Cunning Defense
*Feats*:  Font of Inspiration, Jibba Jabba
*Skills*:  6 ranks in any 4 skills


*Class Skills*
 The Fixit Gang's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are all skills!
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Cunning Charm, Inspiration
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Copycat
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Improved Cat Powah
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Cunning Charm
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Copycat
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Improved Cat Powah
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Cunning Charm
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Copycat
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Improved Cat Powah
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Little Problem Solver
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Fixit Kitty gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Inspiration:* Your Factotum and Fixit Gang Levels stack for purposes of determining your Inspiration points.

*Cunning Charm (Su):* At 1st Level any Class Abilities you have that use your Intelligence Modifier may now use your Charisma Modifier instead.

At 4th Level if you beat an opponent when making an Intimidate check, instead of the normal effects he is affected as if by a Fear Spell (Caster Level is equal to your HD).  

At 7th Level you may choose to have him affected as though you cast a Suggestion spell instead.

*Copycat (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 choose 1 Extraordinary Ability from any Core Class, and it is now yours.  You can choose any ability listed at the same Level you are or lower (i.e. if you have 7 class Levels, you may choose any ability from 7th Level or lower).  

*Improved Cat Powah (Su):* At 3rd Level you can choose to apply your Cat Powah Bonus to any kind of skill check, not just ones based on Dex or Cha.

At 6th Level can choose to apply it to all Opposed Combat Checks instead of a specific one.

At 9th Level you can choose to apply your Bonus to all Damage rolls or all Attack rolls, not just your Natural Weapons.

*Little Problem Solver:* At 10th Level you can choose to apply your Cat Powah Bonus to the Check DC of any one Class Ability you can use. By expending three inspiration points for the day (i.e. you have 3 less IP per encounter for 24 hours) you can choose to apply your Cat Powah Bonus to all skills based off one specific attribute.

PLAYING A FIXIT GANG 
 There's always problems that need fixing, and you're just the cat to do it.  You train newbs, you kill bad guys, you help fill in on missions that are short on cats.  You do it all.  And you gain quite a bit of fame doing it too.  Not to mention da girls.    
*Combat*: You try to avoid most combat because you're too valuable an assett to casually waste in brawls.  For you combat is pre-planned ambushes carried out with precision, you don't do off the cuff assaults unless you have to.  
*Advancement*: You try to remain a Jack of All Trades as long as humanly possible.  Specialization is death.
*Resources*: You are well funded by the Guilds as you rotate between them shoring up weaknesses, and taking care of enemies too stubborn to die. 

FIXIT GANGS IN THE WORLD 
_"Effin' cats..."_ 
 You don't see much of the world as you're always busy.  There's always something that needs done, and you never get rest it seems.
*Daily Life*: Your days are endless training of all sorts when not engaging in missions.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Fixit gangs are sort of like mercenaries.  Word comes down through the Churches on which Guilds ned help, and any gang that thinks they can fix the problem heads out to do so.  They don't permanently belong to any one Guild usually.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's assume you're just alley cats.  Poor bastards have no idea what's coming for them.

FIXIT GANGS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes the party is a group of similar individuals.  In other words they all have this same PrC.  Which might not be what the group wants.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for silly campaigns but it doesn't have to be used that way.
*Encounters*: Unless called upon for help FIxit gangs are rarely encountered.  They don't usually intervene unless asked, or during wars.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been stubbornly resisting the assaults of some sort of magical cat thieves on a local food warehouse, when a rough looking tom takes one of you aside and explains why it's in your best interests to switch sides.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC FIXIT GANG*

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Fixit Gang gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

fixit gang done and ready for review

*CATOOIST* 

_Tattoos are a right of passage. They're a marker of bravery, of maturity, of cultural acceptance. The tattoo represents not only a willingness to accept pain - to endure it - but a need to actively embrace it. Because life is painful - beautiful but painful....... _  

 Initially Wilders have too much rage and lack of emotional control to become effective Darth Puddytatses.  They must learn control.  A Cat Burglar Guild member found one day that the patience needed to learn tattooing coincided nicely with the patience needed for self control.  Another enterprising young tattoo artist came upon the idea of making psychic tattoos, and thusly the Catooist was born.

BECOMING A CATOOIST   
A Wilder with decent tattoo skills is required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Surging Euphoria
*Skills*: Autohypnosis 4 ranks, Concentration 4 ranks, Craft (Tattoos) 6 ranks, Knowledge (Psionics) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Scribe Tattoo

*Class Skills*
 The Catooist's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Autohypnosis (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Concentraton (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local, Psionics)(Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Psicraft (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Reduced Enervation, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Improved Psychic Tattoo, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Focused Anger, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Reduced Enervation, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Improved Psychic Tattoo, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Focused Anger, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Reduced Enervation, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Improved Psychic Tattoo, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Focused Anger, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Tattoo Master, +1 Level of existing Manifesting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Catooist gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Reduced Enervation (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 your chances of Psychic Enervation are reduced by 5%, and the number of power points lost are reduced by 1 if you do suffer Psychic Enervation.

*Improved Psychic Tattoo (Ex):* At 2nd Level the Level of Powers you can use to create a tattoo raises to 4th Level or Lower, and you have learned to make them look like patterns in cat fur (i.e. if your clients are in Kitty Form or have fur, it's impossible to tell the tattoo from a regular fur pattern.

At 5th Level you can use Powers of 5th Level or lower to create tattoos, and they are quicker to make now (a number of hours equal to the Powers Level).

At 8th Level you can use Powers of 6th Level or lower to create tattoos.

*Focused Anger (Su):* People can see the hate in your eyes when you use your Wild Surge.  At third Level when you use your Wild Surge Ability the target of your Power must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is Charisma Based) or be Shaken for the duration of the Power (or until the next round for Instant Powers). 

At 6th Level your anger ability affects all Opponents within 30' of you.

At 9th Level if they fail the Saving Throw they are Frightened instead.

*Tattoo Master (Su):* At 10th Level you can create an instant psychic tattoo a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier (the time it takes to scribe a tatoo is reduced to 1 Full Round).

PLAYING A CATOOIST 
 You are calm.  A brief pause of quiet in a sea of chaos.  At least you tell yourself that.  But at least your rages are under control now...at least everyone hopes so.  They volunteer to get naked and let you poke them with needles.  That requires a certain amount of trust.
*Combat*: You aren't really a fighter, but your pretty psychic tattoos make people think twice.  After all they're never sure if your tats are just ink or spookity psychic power.
*Advancement*: You're given more leeway than most to advance your craft how you see fit.  After all your an artist, not a soldier.
*Resources*: The Guild (and your happier customers) probably help you out quite frequently.  After all you give them nifty tats and some neat powers.

CATOOISTS IN THE WORLD 
_"Dude.  Nice ink."_ 
 You have lots of customers if you can put out decent art.  So you get to hear lot's of local gossip.  
*Daily Life*: You spend much of your day hard at work.  You don't indulge in Guild missions as much as most, but you effectively provide backup via your artwork which looks like fur patterns.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Beyond the Guild, Catooists are involved with whatever school taught them their art, or probably a loose association of tattoo artists.  

NPC Reaction 
 How NPC's react to you kind of depends on how well tattoos are respected where you live.  Either way your a local merchant of sorts so it's not entirely like you're pond scum (unless only pond scum get tattoos).

CATOOISTS IN THE GAME 
 This is perhaps not the greatest class for a PC as the cover job requires you to be a local professional which eats up lots of time, restricts movement, and makes you easy to find.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Catooists are generally encountered in tattoo parlors.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are guarding their new employers stash, and having a little fun with his pet cats when one of them notices the cats fur isn't entirely natural...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CATOOIST* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Class Ability* At Level 22 you can Scribe Tatoos of 7th Level spells.  At Level 25 you can make tattoos of 8th Level spells.  At Level 28 you can make tattoos of 9th Level spells.

----------


## Bhu

Catooist has fluff and most of the crunch up

----------


## Bhu

catooist is ready for review

*MEMBER OF THE BOOGIE NATION* 


_"You can learn steps, but you cannot learn how to boogie."_  

 As rich weirdo obsessions go, cat dancing is a special one (i.e. a ritualized form of exercise wherein you dance with your cat).  As usual the Guilds took advantage of this and the Boogie Nation arose to annoy the world.

BECOMING A MEMBER   
A Bard/Cat Burglar is necessary.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Bardic Music, Inspire Competence
*Skills*:  Balance 6 ranks, Perform (Dance) 8 ranks, Tumble 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Dodge, I Must Shout My Love from the Fencepost Wall, Mobility


*Class Skills*
 The Member's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane, Local)(Int), Perform (Dance), Spellcraft (Int), Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Enhanced Kitty Form, Bardic Dancing, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Git Down Wit Da Boogie!, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Dance Steps, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Enhanced Kitty Form, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Git Down Wit Da Boogie!, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Dance Steps, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Enhanced Kitty Form, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Git Down Wit Da Boogie!, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Dance Steps, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Lord of the Dance, 1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Member gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Enhanced Kitty Form (Su):*  At 1st, 4th, and 7th Levels you get a new Enhanced Kitty Form.  You must choose Bipedal Kitty Form at Level 1 if you don't already have it, but your options are open for the other two.

*Bardic Dancing:* Your Bard and Member Levels stack for purposes of determining your Bardic Music abilities, however instead of song or music they are now based on dancing and Perform (Dance) Checks.

*Git Down Wit Da Boogie! (Su):* At 2nd Level you get a new ability with your Bardic Dancing.  If you have at least 9 ranks in Perform (Dancing) you may use your Bardic Dancing to cast Baleful Transposition.  Caster Level is equal to HD, Save DC if applicable is equal to your Perform (Dance) Check.

At 5th Level if you have at least 12 ranks in Perform (Dancing) you may use your Bardic Dancing to cast Freedom of Movement.

At 8th Level if you have at least 15 ranks in Perform (Dancing) you may use your Bardic Dancing to cast Dimension Shuffle.

*Dance Steps (Su):*  At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you learn a new type of dance.  Each type corresponds to a bonus you gain that is equal to your Charisma Modifier.  You gain this Bonus when using your Bardic Dancing or any round you make a Perform (Dance) Check.  You choose which Bonus at the beginning of the round:

_Allemande:_ The Bonus you get when using Aid Another increases by this much.

_Black Bottom:_ Increase Movement by +10' instead of a Bonus.

_Charleston:_ Trip Checks (including opposing Trip Checks).

_Hardcore:_ Damage rolls.

_Hustle:_  Perform (Dance) Checks.

_Skank:_ Attack rolls.

_Tap:_ Increases Dodge Bonus to AC.

_Waltz:_ Grapple Checks (particularly to move opponents).

_Watusi:_ Intimidate Checks.

*Lord of the Dance (Su):* At 20th Level if you have at least 15 ranks in Perform (Dancing) you may use your Bardic Dancing to cast Irresistible Dance.

PLAYING A MEMBER 
 The Boogie Nation is more than a lifestyle, is is an art, an ideology, a meaning for existence.  Or whatever other crap you spew trying to pick up wenches at the local pub.  You're basically a dancer who shocks people into incoherency because you happen to be a cat.  Who isn't supposed to dance.  Especially not on two legs.
*Combat*: You're not a fighter though you can make an excellent spoiler by being a distraction.
*Advancement*: Your powers are kind of based around an art form so you're pretty free to express yourself.
*Resources*: You pretty much have the Guilds and a few crazy cat ladies.  Other people are too easily embarrassed.

MEMBERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Almost nobody dances sober, unless they happen to be insane. "_ 
 You spend your days dancing with rich old women, entertaining them in order to have access to high society.  Which of course leads to money, though some of you adopt the crazy old ladies as family.
*Daily Life*: You spend a lot of time playing with your benefactress, and more time learning new moves while she is napping.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to a Guild, and of course the Boogie Nation, which is sort of a Guild within the Guilds.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's stare at you in blank confusion, except for crazy old cat ladies.

MEMBERS IN THE GAME 
 This class might be just a little too goofy for some players...
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely for sillier campaigns.
*Encounters*: Members are encountered when the Guild needs a public distraction, or in the homes of eccentric rich widows.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are wondering how to get work whilst eating lunch, when a coupe of cats shake down the bartender.  Another cat starts table dancing to distract the crowd and some old woman points to the kitties and yells "Save My Babies!" while they are gleefully beating the bartender like an indentured servant caught stealing pickles.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MEMBER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Member gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Sir Shadow

For the 6th level focused anger ability. Is that in 30' of the target or 30' of you?

----------


## Bhu

> For the 6th level focused anger ability. Is that in 30' of the target or 30' of you?


I fixed it

----------


## Bhu

I'm considering a Cat Masseuse, but this is the last of the PrC's before I move onto the Epic material I will be doing unless someone has a request.

----------


## Cipher Stars

> I'm considering a Cat Masseuse, but this is the last of the PrC's before I move onto the Epic material I will be doing unless someone has a request.


A Cat Masseuse is a wonderful thing.  I love it when a cat massages my back XD  But I don't have kitties anymore T~T

----------


## Bhu

A masseuse there shall be then!

----------


## Bhu

Any thoughts on caster levels for the member?

Debi: I'll be incorporating your Polydactyl feat as an ENhanced Kitty Form  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Sir Shadow

I would say full, since it's a bard-based class.

Also, for Git Down Wit Da Boogie! It should say what determines the caster level and DC of those abilities, even if it would otherwise seem obvious.

----------


## Bhu

*MASSEUSE* 

_"You seem tense..."_  

 A Masseuse is the Guilds answer to infiltrating spas and saunas and massage parlors in major cities.  After all you get to overhear nifty gossip, and gossip always helps the Guilds choose 'deserving' targets.

BECOMING A MASSEUSE   
A Cat Burglar with some levels in Healer will do

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Features*:  Kitty Form, Healing Hands
*Skills*:  Heal 8 ranks, Profession (Masseuse) 6 ranks, 
*Feats*:  Augment Healing, Jibba Jabba


*Class Skills*
 The Masseuse's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Magic Paws, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Deep Tissue Massage, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
3. +1    +1     +3     +3    Restful Stay, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +4     +4    Magic Paws, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +4     +4    Deep Tissue Massage, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
6. +3    +2     +5     +5    Restful Stay, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +5     +5    Magic Paws, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +6     +6    Deep Tissue Massage, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
9. +4    +3     +6     +6    Restful Stay, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +7     +7    Mobile Spa, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Masseuse gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Magic Paws (Su):* Beginning at first level you may cast any spell you know that has a Range of Touch that effects one creature without it using one of your spells per day.  However Casting time increases to a number of rounds per Level of the spell (i.e a 5th Level spell has a casting time of 5 rounds.  You must massage the individual to be affected by the spell this entire time, and you may only get one free spell per day in this manner.

At 4th Level you get a second free spell per day, and when casting a spell using this ability you gain a +2 Circumstance Bonus on Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information Checks made during the next hour against the person you cast the spell on.

At 7th Level you get a third free spell, and your skill Bonus increases to +4.

*Deep Tissue Massage (Su):* Beginning at 2nd Level you can turn people to butter.  If you make a Profession (Massage) Check as a 1 Minute Action, the person you are performing on must make a Willpower Save (DC is equal to your Profession Check) or be affected as if by a Calm Emotions spell (Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice).

At 5th Level if the opponent fails the Willpower Save they are also Staggered for 2d4 rounds.

At 8th Level if the opponent fails the Save they are Stunned instead of Staggered.

*Restful Stay (Su):* At 3rd Level you can take a Full Round Action to check over a patient.  At the end of the round you know his hit point total, if he is suffering from disease/poison/ability damage/energy drain, whether or not he is stabilized, or if he is undead.

At 6th Level beings you provide long term care for recover hp/ability damage at 4 times the normal rate instead of double.

At 9th Level you can stabilize someone without needing a check as a Swift Action

*Mobile Spa (Su):* At 10th Level if you make a Profession (Massage) Check as a 1 Minute Action, the person you are performing on heals hit points equal to your Skill Check and loses any negative Conditions (see Condition Summary in DMG).

PLAYING A MASSEUSE 
 Your paws can turn people to rubber.  And when they relax they let their guard down and say stuff.  Plus they're in no mood to fight afterwards either. 
*Combat*: You try to avoid fighting.  Fighting is a lot of negative energy and what not.  You prefer diplomacy.  Mostly because you reeeally suck at fighting.
*Advancement*: You are encouraged to research new healing techniques, so your advancement is up to you really.
*Resources*: You have the Guild, the school that trained you in the healing arts, and probably a few patrons who are clients.

MASSEUSES IN THE WORLD 
_"Did you just unsheathe claws in my back when I asked for a happy ending?"_ 
 You spend much of your time at your job interacting with clients and squeezing them for information (so to speak).
*Daily Life*: You spend a great deal of your time practicing your art in order to help people while also studying to increase your knowledge.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Aside from the Guild you likely belong to a medical organization of some kind.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's love you, as you kiss their boo boo's and make them all better.  Seriously, they'd probably kill for you if you asked.

MASSEUSES IN THE GAME 
 This class has the classic Cleric problem: you are the party bandaid, and they need you to heal them but they want you out of sight and safe until that time occurs.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for sillier campaigns.
*Encounters*: Masseuses are encountered in hospitals, massage parlors, spas, and various houses of healing.
Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MASSEUSE* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Masseuse gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th




Massage Table
*Price (Item Level):* 20,000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot:* -
*Caster Level:* 1st
*Aura:* Faint; (DC:x) x
*Activation:* Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight:* 15 lbs.

These collapsible table are excellent helpers for Masseuses, magically buffing their professional skills and putting clients at ease.  You gain a +10 Competence Bonus to Profession (Masseuse) Checks while your client is on this table.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Wondrous Item, Profession (Masseuse) 10 ranks
Cost to Create: 10,000 GP, 10 days, 200 XP


Massage Oil
*Price (Item Level):* x GP (xth)
*Body Slot:* -
*Caster Level:* x
*Aura:* Faint; (DC:x) x
*Activation:* Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight:* <1 lb.

Massage Oil lubes your client up.  Coincidentally it also makes him so slippery keeping his footing is damn near impossible if you need to make an escape.  While covered in Massage Oil your opponent must make a DC x Reflex Save when attempting to do any of the following: stand up, move more than a 5' step, or pick anything up.  If you fail the save you drop the item or fail to stand/move.  If you fail by 5 or more you fall prone.  If you are already prone and fail by 5 or more you pull a groin muscle and are stunned for 1 round.

_Prerequisites:_ Brew Potion, Grease
Cost to Create: x GP, x days, x XP


Scented Oil
*Price (Item Level):* x GP (xth)
*Body Slot:* -
*Caster Level:* x
*Aura:* Faint; (DC:x) x
*Activation:* Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight:* <1 lb.

Scented Oil relaxes your clients, sometimes to the point of putting them to sleep.  Opponents who fail a DC x Will Save or fall asleep for x.

_Prerequisites:_ Brew Potion, Deep Slumber
Cost to Create: x GP, x days, x XP


Massage Cream
*Price (Item Level):* x GP (xth)
*Body Slot:* -
*Caster Level:* x
*Aura:* Faint; (DC:x) x
*Activation:* Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight:* <1 lb.

This poisoned cream numbs your client, effectively paralyzing him for x rounds if he fails a DC x Will Save.

_Prerequisites:_ Brew Potion, Hold Person
Cost to Create: x GP, x days, x XP


Oil of Really Mean Vengeance
*Price (Item Level):* x GP (xth)
*Body Slot:* -
*Caster Level:* x
*Aura:* Faint; (DC:x) x
*Activation:* Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight:* <1 lb.

Masseuses are often the victims of wildly inappropriate requests, especially given that they are by nature health care professionals.  When clients offend this Oil allows you to do some pretty bad things if they fail a DC x Will Save.

_Prerequisites:_ Brew Potion, Bestow Curse
Cost to Create: x GP, x days, x XP

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the delays but as I'm sure some of you know the Minmaxboards got attacked, and so I find myself in the position of trying to find ways to back up my stuff.  I'll be updating soon I have lots to slog through.

----------


## Cipher Stars

> My apologies for the delays but as I'm sure some of you know the Minmaxboards got attacked, and so I find myself in the position of trying to find ways to back up my stuff.  I'll be updating soon I have lots to slog through.


I have no idea what was/is up with that...   
I haven't seen anything on it,  what happened exactly?

----------


## Bhu

The mobile version of the site got hacked and redirected to porn.  Whilst in the process of trying to fix that the rest of the site got hacked (and from what I can see online a good many other bluehost sites as well).  Originally it was assumed we maybe pissed someone off but now I think bluehost just got hit and a bunch of people who used it to host their sites were innocent casualties,


It's days like this I wish I had possession of a small tactical thermonuclear device....

----------


## Cipher Stars

> The mobile version of the site got hacked and redirected to porn.  Whilst in the process of trying to fix that the rest of the site got hacked (and from what I can see online a good many other bluehost sites as well).  Originally it was assumed we maybe pissed someone off but now I think bluehost just got hit and a bunch of people who used it to host their sites were innocent casualties,
> 
> 
> It's days like this I wish I had possession of a small tactical thermonuclear device....



*Goes on Ipod and visit's site for scientific purposes*
Seems it's not redirecting anymore.   bummer.  I suppose that's a good, right?  :Small Big Grin: 

So,  is it recoverable?  Or is it going to bite the dust...  ?

----------


## Sir Shadow

They might have to find a new host, but a lot of the stuff on there was already backed up in people's personal files. It just sucks b/c this is the second time the whole site has had an issue within a year.

----------


## Bhu

I'm told all the info is still there and the site is intact, we just have to wait for it to be fixed.

----------


## Bhu

Okay Masseuse is ready for review

----------


## Bhu

Desperately trying to get some bills paid this week, will return to work here when that's done.

----------


## DracoDei

> At third Level when you use your Wild Surge Ability the target of your Power must make a Willpower DC


There seems to be some repetition here.

Can't comment on the class since I don't know that much about psionics, beyond the fact that the tattoos seem to be the equivalent of potions, so bumping up the level is VERY powerful, especially as a "Contact of a PC" rather than a "PC".




> and when casting a spell using this ability you gain a +2 Circumstance Bonus on Bluff/Diplomacy/Gather Information Checks made during the next hour.


This should only apply to checks involving that individual.

----------


## Bhu

Thanks Draco, errors fixed.

Whose up for some massage based magic items?

----------


## Bhu

FInal call for requests before I start on the Epic stuff.  Also final call for thoughts on additional items for the Masseuse.

----------


## Bhu

Current Idea list for Epic PrC's (in addition to the old ones  that need revisal)


Catzooka: Epic Blaster PrC

Mistress of the Toadie Frogs

Keyboard Cat

Kitler

Viking Cats!

Nyan Cat

Grumpy Kitty

Sad Kitteh

----------


## Bhu

*GO GO CATZILLA!*

_"REEEEEAAAWWWWWRRRRRR!"_

You are one damn big cat. Kept and pampered only by the richest men in the world you are also the melee strongarm of the Cat Burglar Guilds. When cities or uppity Dragons need taught a lesson they call you. You're also helpful to have around should the Tarrasque pay a visit.

BECOMING A CATZILLA
Traditionally only a few Big Kitties become Catzillas, as there are even fewer rich nuts capable of feeding and maintaining a Catzilla than there are Big Kitties.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities:* Fat Cat
*Skills:* Bluff 8 ranks, Intimidate 25 Ranks, Knowledge (Local) 8 ranks, Listen 8 ranks
*BAB:* +16
*Feats:* Big Cat on the Block, Big Paw, Fwuffy, Smite Mousie, Tomcat
*Epic Feats:* Epic Tomcat

*Class Skills*
The Catzilla's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice:* d10

1. Enhanced Kitty Form
2. Awe
3. Enhanced Catzilla Form
4. Enhanced Kitty Form
5. Swat the Mousie
6. Enhanced Catzilla Form
7. Enhanced Kitty Form
8. BOOM!
9. Enhanced Catzilla Form
10. Secret Weapon

*Weapon Proficiencies:* Catzillas gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Enhanced Kitty Form (Su):* At 1st level you may now assume Housecat Form at will (assuming you have it), and your other Kitty Forms of limited duration can be assumed for 1 round longer.

At 4th level you may now assume Warcat Kitty Form at will (assuming you have it), and the duration of your Catzilla Form increases by 1 round.

At 7th level you may now assume Catzilla Form at will.

*Awe (Ex):* While in Housecat or bigger Kitty Form you gain a certain majesty (or at least a certain 'what the hell is that' factor). Any living thing within 120' that can see you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier plus an additional +2 for each Size Class bigger than your opponent you happen to be) or be Fascinated for 2d6 rounds. If the Save is successful they are immune to this Catzillas Awe for 24 hours (or until he attacks). Once you attack a second Save must be made (Same DC, but the opponent gets a +2 Bonus to his Save if he succeeded in Saving against Fascination) or the opponent is Frightened for 2d6 rounds. If the Save is successful the opponent is immune to this Catzillas Awe for 24 hours.

*Enhanced Catzilla Form (Su):* At Levels 3, 6, and9 you may choose one of the following:

Iron Kitty Form: You gain DR 20/Epic while in Catzilla Form.

Superhero Kitty Form: You gain Energy Resistance 15 to all types while in Catzilla Form.

Brave Kitty Form: You are immune to mind influencing effects (including Morale Effects and Fear) while in Catzilla Form.

Alien Kitty Form: You gain Spell Resistance equal to 10 + your CR while in Catzilla Form. 

Fast Kitty Form: You Base Movement Speeds are doubled while in Catzilla Form.

Powerful Kitty Form: Your Strength increases an additional +8 in Catzilla Form.

*Size Has It's Advantages (Ex):* At Level 5 you gain several combat maneuvers related to your size (you must be in Catzilla Form to use these):

Swat the Birdie: When you make a successful claw attack against a flying opponent at least 1 Size Class smaller than you, it must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Dexterity Modifier), or be knocked from the sky and take falling damage. If you use this maneuver as part of an Attack of opportunity the Save DC gets a +4 Bonus.

Swat the Mousie: If you succeed in making a Claw Attack against an opponent at least 2 Size Classes smaller than you, it must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Strength Modifier) or be knocked 10 ft. back from the Catzilla (and land prone).

Da Big Swat: When making a Charge Attack you may slam into an opponent with all your body weight. Damage depends on your Size: Huge (8d6 plus double Strength Modifier), Gargantuan (12d6 plus double Strength Modifier), and Colossal (16d6 plus double Strength Modifier).  This Attack may be used in smaller Kitty FOrms obviously.

*BOOM! (Ex):* At 8th Level you can really put your foot down.  As a standard action during your turn you may Trample a Gargantuan or smaller opponent. It does 4d12 plus double your Strength modifier. Victims can attempt a Reflex Save for Half Damage. DC is 10 + 1/2 Hit Dice + Strength modifier.  You must be in Catzilla Form to use this.  Everyone within 60' must also make a Reflex Save (Save DC is still Str Based) 

*Secret Weapon (Su):* Once every 1d4 rounds while in Catzilla Form you can make an energy attack of some sort. You must choose the energy type during creation and may choose Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Force, Negative Energy, Positive Energy, or Sonic. It may take the form of an 80' Cone, a 10'x150' Line, a Ray with a range of 300 feet, an Energy Missile with a range of 150 feet, or an Explosive Blast with a range of 200 feet and a 60 foot radius spread.  An opponent can make a Reflex Save for half damage against the Cone, Line, and Explosive Blast Effects (Save DC is 10 + 1/2 Hit Dice + Constitution or Charisma Modifier, you choose during creation). The Ray and Energy Missile attacks are Ranged Touch Attacks that Critical on a Natural 20 doing double damage. Damage for the Cone, Line, or Explosive Blast attacks are 20d6 damage. Energy Missiles are 15d6. Rays are 10d6 Damage. If using this attack as a Breath Weapon it must be defined as such during creation.

PLAYING A CATZILLA
You are among the worlds biggest of Kitties. People fear you. Well some do. Small children think your the fluffiest thing ever. And little old ladies seem to put out bowls of milk you can barely see let alone drink from. But most of the rest of them fear you. At least you keep telling yourself that.  It's hard to ignore the cheerleaders wearing hats with cat ears when you show up to whup the bad guy.
*Combat:* Combat for Catzillas usually includes walking leisurely up to your target and smooshing him with a decisive paw swat. Occasionally you need to make a second swat as some of the little ant people think they're tuff, but they're few and far between.  If all that fails you bust out the secret weapons you try to avoid using.
*Advancement:* Catzillas are often Guild Leaders hiding in plain sight as a local tourist attraction. This makes advancement a little odd, as you need to match the needs of your Guild with your "owners" desire to train you to do tricks for the public, or the cities desire to pimp you out as some sort of cosmic superhero that stands between them and destruction.
*Resources:* Much like the Big Kitties, you probably head a Cat Burglars Guild. A pretty good sized one in your case. People are often surprised by how many regular sized cats like to hang out around you.

CATZILLAS IN THE WORLD
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh wait, is that just a giant cat? What the hell am I screaming for? What's a cat gonna do?"
You're too big for cages now. But you still act like a pampered pet. And you occasionally go on a rampage and attack a city to maintain your rep. Or to take out rivals or a specific target.
*Daily Life:* You live the life of luxury, fed and scrubbed daily. And you get to whup the occasional city cause you're a pet who doesn't know any better and Missus Megalomania wuvs you.
*Notables:* The Great Poofy (CG Male Human Cat Burglar 8/Big Kitty 10/Barbarian 2/Epic Big Kitty 4/Catzilla 1) is a local attraction. People come from miles around to see him. He seems particularly fond of gullible Clerics with money.
*Organizations:* You pretty much are your own organization.

NPC Reaction
PC's tend to love or hate you. There's little middle ground because you're pretty famous, and you have that certain "oooooohhh" factor. You change back to normal from Kitty Form to hide now and then because you're so famous.

CATZILLAS IN THE GAME
This will be an odd class for a PC. After all everyone for miles away will know you in Kitty Form. And even if you change to look like a different one you'll have to avoid being big most of the time. After all who wants 2 or more Catzillas running around.
*Adaptation:* This one is definitely for silly campaigns. Can't imagine how you'd put it in a serious campaign.
*Encounters:* PC's will usually be gawkers waiting in line to see the Great Poofy. Or perhaps be assigned to capture you and bring you back when you 'escape'.

Sample Encounter
*EL 12:* The PC's are enjoying their day off at a local nobleman's private zoo, when they see the prize of his collection: a kitty the size of a large house (maybe a small castle). He seems to like the party Cleric, and purrs mightily while rubbing against him. Later, the party Cleric notices his coinpurse missing.


How the hell does a giant cat learn to pick pockets?

*[size=12pt]The Great Poofy[/size]*
CG Male Human Cat Burglar 8/Big Kitty 10/Barbarian 2/Epic Big Kitty 4/Catzilla 1
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

*CHILD OF ASMODEUS* 

 

The Kids: "Daaaaaaaaaaaadddyyyy!"
"Tell us a story daddy!"
"Can we have presents daddy?"
"Daddy is it true your a fat chick luvah?"
"Can we discuss our allowance daddy?"
"HUGZ!"

Asmodeus: "Will you...please...shut up..."

The Kids: "Have you seen that Iggwilv chick daddy?"
"You should totally hit that daddy."

Asmodeus: "Shutupshutupshutup..."

The Kids: "Howcum you an' mom got a divorce daddy?"
"Can we discuss our allowance daddy?"
"Can I have Venger's soul to play with like a mousie daddy?"


Asmodeus: "IN THE NAME OF THE GODS WILL YOU PLEASE JUST SHUT THE ____ UP! HERE!! HERE'S SOME MONEY!! GO BOTHER YOUR MOM AND LET ME PLOT!"

"Moms been betraying you wif Mephistopheles daddy."

Asmodeus: "I SAID...wait...what?"

Cat Burglar Guilds thrive everywhere, even in the 9 Hells. Apparently even in Asmodeus' throne room, which would seem to defy all common logic as most of the Cat Burglars are quite Chaotic, and Asmodeus is...well...not. Even worse they all claim to be related to him somehow. Despite the great personal embarrassment this causes him he must keep them around for a reason, as he's forbidden his subjects to harm them. Which gives the Cat Burglars free reign to screw with the minds of the lesser Devils. They cause much wailing and gnashing of teeth, but being as this is Hell it largely gets unnoticed and is assumed to be background noise.

BECOMING A CHILD OF ASMODEUS   
Your Mom had to fool around with someone she should have left well nuff alone. But the Dark Lord seems to like her so your family gets some perks. Not every child grew up being walked to school by a Bearded Devil disguised rather badly as a nun. You still can hear people today talking about the stinky, bearded woman who shepherded you to class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, True Kitty, enhanced Kitty Form (Debbil Kitty Form, Winged Kitty Form), Kitty Magic (Asmodeus Was Mah Daddy!)
*Feats*: Fiendish Heritage, Fiendish Legacy
*Skills*:  Bluff 18 ranks, Diplomacy 18 ranks, Gather Information 12 ranks, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) 6 ranks, Sense Motive 12 ranks, Use Magic Device 12 ranks
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful (surprise!) 


*Class Skills*
 The Child of Asmodeus' class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1.  This Looks Like A Comfortable Napping Spot
2.  Do I Have To Have A Chat Wif Daddy Bout You?
3.  Daddy, Can We Talk?
4.  This Looks Like a Warm Napping Spot
5.  Do I Have To Have A Chat Wif Daddy Bout You?
6.  Daddy, Can We Talk?
7.  I Could Vacation Here All Year
8.  Do I Have To Have A Chat Wif Daddy Bout You?
9.  Daddy, Can We Talk?
10.   Improved Debbil Kitty
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Child of Asmodeus gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*This Looks Like A Comfortable Napping Spot (Ex):* In regards to you the Nine Hells of Baator are not mildly Law or Evil Aligned.

*Do I Have To Have A Chat Wif Daddy Bout You? (Su):* At 2nd level you have been fully accepted as one of Asmodeus' own, and all Devils are forbidden to harm you or interfere with you so long as you are obviously not working against his interests. You can work against their interests as much as you want however. Effectively you may Take 20 on all Charisma Related Skill Checks when they are used against a Devil. This is an Exceptional Ability.

At 5th level you can use your powers of persuasion to call up a few of the boys to help out at a moments notice. You may cast Hellish Horde a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Supernatural Ability.

At 8th level you can influence Hell itself. You may cast Planar Perinarch (in the Nine Hells only) at will as a Supernatural Ability.

*Daddy, Can We Talk? (Su):* At 3rd level you are occasionally able to gain your fathers ear to chat with him for a moment. Sometimes if you bring him particularly good gossip he can use, he rewards you. At 3rd level this takes the form of a personal servant. You may choose between a Cauchemar Nightmare steed, or a Barbed Devil bodyguard. You get their services for 1 month. At the end of that month if you still wish to have them you need to give Daddy more gossip.

At 6th level your steed or personal servant now has the Monster of Legend Template.

At 9th level your steed or personal Servant now has the Monster of Legend and Paragon Templates.

*This Looks Like a Warm Napping Spot (Ex):* You become immune to Fire damage and poison.
*
I Could Vacation Here All Year (Ex):* You gain Energy Resistance to Acid and Cold equal to your Effective Character Level divided by 2 (round down).

*Improved Debbil Kitty (Ex):* At 10th level you become an Outsider with the Native Subtype (you are Native to the Prime Material Plane and the Nine Hells). You now gain several abilities due to this:

See In Darkness (Ex): You can see perfectly well in both magical and normal darkness.

Telepathy (Su): Range 100'.

Damage Reduction 10/Good and Epic

Spell Resistance equal to your Effective Character Level + your Cha Modifier.

PLAYING A CHILD OF ASMODEUS 
 You have free ride to do what you want within the confines of Hell. Most people would kill for this opportunity, and most of them would try to rescue souls. Souls of evil bad guys who deserve whatever the heck they get. Now as for you...this is an opportunity to steal from Devils and make their life Hell (pardon the pun). Who wouldn't want to do this given the chance? Plus you get to blackmail everyone who does bidness with them. There are days you simply can't repress the laughter enough.
*Combat*: Combat? You don't fight in combat. You're a good kitty. And Daddy will beat the unholy living batpoop out of anyone who touches you when he's around. This has it's decided...advantages...
*Advancement*: Advancement for the Children is primarily based on whether or not they wish to remain loyal to the Guild, or join their father. Few do this as the Guild is rather touchy about anyone who may know their secrets leaving.
*Resources*: The Children have no more resources available than any other Guild. However operating within the 9 Hells does give them access to some unusual things other Guilds wouldn't be able to get.

CHILDREN OF ASMMODEUS IN THE WORLD 
_"If it weren't forbidden to kill you I'd see to it you were impaled on a brick. It's a good thing your father loves you."_  
 Your a decent enough guy, 'cept when the Devils are around. They're your own personal chew toys. Especially the Erinyes and Pit Fiends. You just love drilling them right in the ego. Especially when you can embarrass them in front of their friends.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent lolling about Hell insulting various Devils, or catcalling the Erinyes. Or at least it appears that way since you're mostly spying for the Guild. Plus nothing is as satisfying as telling a Pit Fiend he's less than a man and you could satisfy his wife in ways he couldn't begin to understand. But generally you only push it this far when Dad's nearby.
*Notables*: Sibyl (CN Human Female Cat Burglar 20/Epic Cat Burglar 3/Child of Asmodeus 2) is a Cat Burglar known for being somewhat mentally unstable, and awesomely hot. And for being Asmodeus' love child with a Cleric of St. Cuthbert. Holiday dinners at her house are most interesting.
*Organizations*: The Children of Asmodeus are an organization. They are the only known Cat Burglar Guild to operate almost entirely within the 9 Hells. While they rarely participate in the Blood War they have been known to act as spies to protect their interests, and it is assumed that Asmodeus somehow finds hem useful enough in this capacity that he doesn't squish them. That, or they're blackmailing him with one hell of a secret.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's reaction if hey are mortal can generally be described as AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! Immortal Outsiders can generally be described as unprintable in a family publication. Everyone luvs to see the Kitties, yessir.

CLASS NAME IN THE GAME 
 This is a good PrC for people who like to be mouthy jerks. Just try to make sure they funnel it towards the bad guys.
*Adaptation*: This is kind of an odd duck. It's kind of meant for silly campaigns, but it would be a campaign set in Hell. 
*Encounters*: The Children of Asmodeus generally are only encountered in Hell or nearby Planes. Or on errands for the Guild.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: "So is this your first time in Hell? Lemme introduce you to the boys. This is Baalphegoras the Pit Fiend. Gay as a tree full of Parakeets. Seriously his obsession with male Solars is an embarrassment to Baatezu society."


Sibyl
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Lix Lorn

Bhu, I love you so much sometimes. xD

----------


## Bhu

I try my best to be entertaining :D

*DIE PANZERKATZEN* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"Ich wette du bist ein Taubenlecker." _  

 Die Panzerkatzen were originally Sons of Pinky who have taken to using Tank Collars as support to help keep distractions away while they concentrated on fighting their target.  They had mice cohorts ast as gunners in what is either a brilliant or incredibly silly idea.  Eventually they evolved into something almost resembling a Knight's Order.

BECOMING A DIE PANZERKATZEN   
You must be specialized in wearing heavy armor, be able to provide your own Tank Collar, and have an Awakened Mouse Cohort. After that if you appear mentally suitable, and are able to past the entrance tests, you may become a DP.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:   Kitty Form, Little Tiger, Rage
*BAB*:  +21
*Saves*:  Requires a Base Fort Save of +13 or higher
*Skills*:  Climb 12 ranks, Jump 12 ranks, Intimidate 12 ranks, Tumble 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Anklebiter, Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Greater heavy Armor Optimization, Heavy Armor Optimization, Leadership (must have an Awakened Mouse cohort)
*Special*:  Must have a Tank Collar, and be sponsored by a current Der Panzerkatzen


*Class Skills*
 The Die Panzerkatzen's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), CLimb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10
1.  Armor Mastery
2.  CHARGE!
3.  Rage
4.  Armor Mastery
5.  CHARGE!
6.  Rage
7.  Armor Mastery
8.  CHARGE!
9.  Rage
10.

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A place to put the different proficiencies.
 Put all the different class abilities in here!

*Armor Mastery (Ex):*  At 1st level you have mastered movement in armor, and receive no skill check penalties for wearing armor, nor are you limited to a maximum Dex Bonus. This ability does not extend to shields.

At 4th level you always managed to shift so that the blow strikes where it would be least effective. You have a 50% chance of changing a critical hit to a normal one. You may only do this while wearing Heavy Armor.

At 7th level while wearing Heavy Armor, any time you take damage you may make a Fortitude Save (DC is equal to damage done by the spell/ability/attack). If you succeed, you only take half damage.

*CHARGE! (Ex):*  At 2nd level you no longer have to move in a straight line to charge, and you no longer take an AC penalty while charging. Charge Attacks do +2d6 damage.

At 5th level the Bonus to Attack Rolls made while charging increases to +4, and you no longer take double damage if your opponent readies a weapon to counter your charge. Charge Attacks do +4d6 damage.

At 8th level the Bonus to Attack Rolls made while charging increases to +6, and your critical threat range increases by 1 (i.e. if it normally criticals on a 20, it now crits on a 19-20). This Does stack with other effects that increase critical threat range. Charge Attacks do +6d6 damage.

*Rage (Ex):*  At levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain an additional daily use of Rage. Beginning at level 3 you gain an additional +2 to all Saves while Raging. This increases to +4 at level 6, and +6 at level 9.

*Blitzkrieg (Ex):*  You automatically threaten a critical when making a charge attack. When you charge all allies within 60' gain a +4 Morale Bonus to all rolls for that round.

PLAYING A DIE PANZERKATZEN 
 There are many helpless and disadvantaged people in the world. People who need the help of you and your trusty Squire, Sir Squeak. People who are willing to give you most excellent food for kicking the butt of their oppressive feudal overlords. And you like home made pie. Oh yes.
*Combat*: Most Panzerkatzen charge into combat, while their awakened mousie Squire blasts any distractions who may interfere. Or occasionally even your opponent if there are no distractions. Or the crowd if he's been drinking again. Damn mice.
*Advancement*: Panzerkatzen fight for fame and glory, and to help the little people. Not always in that order. But since they spend most of their time fighting, much of their resources are devoted to it.
*Resources*: Peasants love the Panzerkatzen, and so do many of the Cat Burglar Guilds. A surprising number of Guilds are Good in alignment, stealing from the rich and giving to the poor. The Panzerkatzen can always call on them for help. 

DIE PANZERKATZEN IN THE WORLD 
_"Is that mouse riding an armored cat? What the.."_  
 Generally you skulk about, not revealing your true self until it's necessary. Once you have decided upon a target worthy of testing yourself against (i.e. beating down to enhance your reputation, and of course help a few people out), you reveal yourself in all your glory, and charge in to do a little butt kickin'.
*Daily Life*: Always try to be visible. Evil only tries to get away with stuff when you aren't around. Unless of course you actually want to find Evil. In that case hide until the bad guys come out to molest the peasants, and then chew on their Evil toesies.
*Notables*: Sir Mittens (CG Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Barbarian 8/Son of Pinky 10/Epic Son of Pinky 4/Die Panzerkatzen 1) and his Squire, Sir Squeak, wage a long battle against the evil local Emperor. It might go quicker if Squeak weren't drunk all the time.
*Organizations*: Officially, you and your Squire fight a lone battle against the many Forces of EVIL in an eternal struggle. Unofficially, you're so loved you have the spy network from hell. Everyone rushes to tell you when something bad happens.

NPC Reaction 
 Unless they're evil, rich, or fanatic, most NPC's love the Panzerkatzen.

DIE PANZERKATZEN IN THE GAME 
 Die Panzerkatzen are generally pretty nice guys, even if they are a bit fun loving and raucous. They're sort of like Paladins without the stick in their behind or attachments to a deity. In other words a pretty good substitute for knightly types...
*Adaptation*: If you can find a way to fit this into a serious campaign without people laughing their butts off you are a better DM than I...
*Encounters*: PC's will generally encounter Panzerkatzen on a one cat crusade to fight oppression in the name of free munchies. Or helping the poor, or fighting monsters, etc. Whatever it is good kitties do.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are relaxing at a picnic outside the local city, when a few ruffians accost some women. As they're about to interfere, a mouse charges in riding a heavily armored cat, and starts blasting them with some sort of magical weapon whilst the kitty mauls them. Afterwards they get hugs and free pie. You've never gotten free pie Dammit!


Sir Mittens
CG Male Human Cat Burglar 2/Barbarian 8/Son of Pinky 10/Epic Son of Pinky 4/Die Panzerkatzen 1
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*


Sir Squeak
CN Awakened Male Mouse Warlock 17
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

This Epic PrC requires Levels in Prime32's Chozo Warrior, which can be found here



*FLUFFY SMITER OF SMITING * 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"Leave. Or I will smite you again. Buttface." _  

 The Fluffy Smiters of Smiting are a super elite cadre of kitty warriors who protect the meek and innocent within their robotic suits of power armor. Yes it makes no sense but this is fantasy, so we're rolling with it.

BECOMING A FLUFFY SMITER OF SMITING    
Most Fluffy Smiters are Cat Burglars who elected to take up
the Chozo Warrior profession because being able to summon your own power armor is wicked awesome. And because they like smiting bad guys with it. And because the wimmens luv a cat in armor, yessir.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Kitty Magic (Innocence), Armour +4, Beam Damage 7d6, Altform (Natural Weapon, Pounce)
*Feats*:  Varia Suit, Improved Varia Suit, Plasma Beam, Imperialist, Improved Imperialist, Light Beam, Improved Light Beam, Epic Fortitude
*Skills*:  Climb 12 ranks, Jump 12 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Fluffy Smiter of Smiting's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8
1.   Improved Form Suit
2.   Beam Damage +1d6
3.    It's Smiting Time! 1/encounter
4.    Improved Form Suit
5.    Beam Damage +1d6
6.    It's Smiting Time! 2/encounter
7.    Improved Form Suit
8.    Beam Damage +1d6
9.    It's Smiting Time! 3/encounter
10.  Lord of the Smiting

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Fluffy Smiter gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies except for being proficient with all weapons and armor granted by their class features.

*Improved Form Suit (Su):* At 1st level the Kitties Form Suit improves. The Skill Check Penalty is reduced by 2, and the Maximum Dex Bonus in Armor increases by 2. In Altform the suit is effectively a humanoid power suit being piloted by a kitty. While in Altform the Fluffy Smiter gains a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Strength.

At 4th level the Armor Check Penalty is reduced by 4, and the Maximum Dex Bonus in Armor increases by +4. The Strength Bonus in Altform becomes +8.

At 6th level the Armor Check Penalty is reduced by 6, and the Maximum Dex Bonus in Armor increases by +6. The Strength Bonus in Altform becomes +12.

*Beam Damage (Su):* At levels 2, 5, and 7 the Fluffy Smiters Beam Damage increases by +1d6.

*It's Smiting Time! (Su):* At 3rd level you can Smite any opponent once per encounter. You must announce you are using your Smite Ability before rolling to hit, and it may be done with any melee or ranged attack. If the attack successfully hits it automatically does maximum damage times the attacks critical multiplier. Also the opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Stunned 1 round.

You can perform this twice per encounter at 6th level, and 3 times per encounter at 9th level.

*Lord of the Smiting (Ex):* Your DR and Energy Resistance gained from your Chozo Warrior Class Levels both increase by +8. The Armour Bonus from your Power Suit increases by +8. You now add your Sneak Attack Damage to all Smite Attacks. If you roll a Natural 20 when making a Smite Attack you add (Charisma Score)d6 to the damage.

PLAYING A FLUFFY SMITER OF SMITING  
 You protect the lil' peoples of the world from the evil meanies who would exploit them. And not just cause women throw themselves at you. You also do it cause blowing people up is fun. But don't tell anyone, cause the public thinks you're an angel from heaven. If they knew you drank booze and chased women the republic would fall.
*Combat*: Theoretically you can simply set back and blast away at opponents who are in the token mook range, but you'll want to get up close and dirty with the big guys. Mostly because you like feeling their heads squish tween your iron paws.
*Advancement*: Most all Fluffy Smiters of Smiting follow the superhero route, the only difference is how much they like the good guy schtick. While most all of them are good, many of them have heir faults, and worry that by hiding them from the public they're doing a wrong.
*Resources*: Being nigh well Demigods worshiped by an adoring populace you have your fans you can call upon for aid, as well as various governments. Churches usually have it out for you cause they'd rather people worship Gods than you. Darn buzzkills... 

FLUFFY SMITERS OF SMITING  IN THE WORLD 
_"Smite, smite, smiiite the eviiil human emperoooor!"_  
 You are the hidden adversary of evil who stalks openly as the mild mannered fluffy stray cat. You are the hairball of justice in every bad guys slipper. You are the giggling armored madman who blew up the docks area. You're really gonna have to work on that brother...
*Daily Life*: "You woke up early today. Went on the daily prowl of the docks to ensure all was well. Lots of bad things go down at the docks. Things seemed peaceful for a change until the ferry from Swazlandia docked. An orc stepped off. A tall muscular Orc with an obviously magical Great Axe. You could sense the Evil it radiated from a dozen yards away. You also couldn't help but notice the Orc was wearing a frilly pink dress and introduced himself as "Heidi". It was then that you knew that the peace had been shattered. Heidi Volen was an infamously destructive Orc mercenary, and the only Orc Transvestite in the tri-state area. Time to power up the armor and go Ultraman on his behind..."
*Notables*: Emperor Tabby the First (NG Male Human Cat Burglar 7/Chozo Warrior 13/Epic Cat Burglar 3/Fluffy Smiter of Smiting 2) has carved out a small fiefdom for himself and his brethren. But they accept all outcasts from other kingdoms, so long as they prove to be good at heart.
*Organizations*: Some information about organizations dedicated to the practice of your class and other organizations which members of your class will be attracted towards.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's cheer on the Fluffy Smiters with a zeal normally reserved for the gods (A fact not overlooked by those jealous God critters. Watch out for them...).

FLUFFY SMITERS OF SMITING  IN THE GAME 
 Not much downside to this one unless there are evil people in the party. It's inevitable there will be clashes if they and the Fluffy Smiter meet.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for a campaign of weird silliness. I mean it's not as if the regular Cat Burglars aren't, but this is more out there than usual.
*Encounters*: Fluffy Smiters can be found singly or in small groups fighting the good fight wherever it needs to be fought. Which generally means killing people in whatever passes for the local government. Cause them Nobles is bad y'all. Every single on of them. They're like fungus...

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: "Before we begin the festivities and I blow you all to Kingdom Come, may I inquire what you are doing with that little old lady?"


Emperor Tabby the First
NG Male Human Cat Burglar 7/Chozo Warrior 13/Epic Cat Burglar 3/Fluffy Smiter of Smiting 2
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

*Robo-Kitteh*
You have a versatile Form Suit.
*Prerequisites:* Kitty Form, Form Suit
*Benefits:* You retain the benefits of your Form Suit while in Kitty Form and any variant of it such a Katgrrl Form or Cat Faced Yeti Form. Your Power Beam is an over the shoulder model in Kitty Form.


*Ultra Robo-Kitteh*
You have a very versatile Form Suit.
*Prerequisites:* Kitty Form (Tiny), Altform, Robo-Kitteh
*Benefits:* You retain the abilities of your Form-Suits Altform while in Kitty Form, and you no longer take a Strength Penalty while combining Kitty Form and Altform.

----------


## Bhu

and here's the last revisal from the old Epic PrC's


*ITTY BITTY PWITTY WUN * 

_"Mows!" _  

 Itty Bitty Pwitty Wuns are Good Kitties who have decided to use their powers for Good, and for the common man. And for occasionally wreaking havoc by pranking some of the worlds most powerful beings. Maybe even the Gods if they get the opportunity. Darned unsuspecting them God personses.

BECOMING AN ITTY BITTY PWITTY WUN    
Itty Bitties almost always begin as Good Kitties who one day decide that their powers should go to a higher cause than gaining power and influence. it should be used for screwing with those who have power and influence.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Diminutive), Just a Kitty (Illusion spells), Kitty Magic (I Wuv U, Kitty Wuvs Dwagon)
*Skills*:  Bluff 26 ranks, Diplomacy 16 ranks, Gather Information 16 ranks, Sense Motive 14 ranks
*Feats*:  Epic Innocence, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Enchantment)


*Class Skills*
 The Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nobility, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4
1.  Size Matters Not
2.  Kitteh Powah!
3.  Gods Are Easy Pigeons
4.  Size Matters Not
5.  Kitteh Powah!
6.  Gods Are Easy Pigeons
7.  Size Matters Not
8.  Kitteh Powah!
9.  Gods Are Easy Pigeons
10. Master of Teh Cuteness

*Weapon Proficiencies*:  Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun's gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Size Matters Not (Su):* At 1st level your Caster Level for spells from your Good Kitty Preferred Spell List are increased by +1 for each Size Class bigger than you your opponent is.

At 4th level the Save DC's of those same spells increase by +1 per each Size Class bigger than you your opponent is. This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and your Kitty Bonus from the Good Kitty PrC.

At 7th level you do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity when casting spells against an opponent who is at least 2 Size Classes bigger than yourself.

*Kitteh Powah!:* At levels 2, 5, and 8 you learn any 2 Enchantment or Illusion Spells from the Sorcerer List of 9th level or less. If you gain a spell of a level you could not normally cast, you may cast it once per day, or use that slot to cast a spell of a lower level modified by Metamagic Feats.

*Gods Are Easy Pigeons (Su):* At 3rd level your Caster Level for spells from your Good Kitty Preferred Spell List are increased by +1 if your opponents CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours.

At 6th level the Save DC's of those same spells increase by +1 if your opponents CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours. This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and your Kitty Bonus from the Good Kitty PrC (and with Size Matters Not).

At 9th level you do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity when casting spells against an opponent whose CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours.

*Master of Teh Cuteness (Su):* At 10th level any being whose CR or Hit Dice is Greater than yours must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus half HD plus Cha Modifier plus an additional +1 Bonus for each Hit Die or CR more than you it has, plus an additional +1 Bonus for each Size Class bigger than you it is) or it cannot attack you or allow you to be harmed. If the Save is successful the effect is temporarily avoided, but the opponent must make another Save each time it attacks you.

PLAYING AN ITTY BITTY PWITTY WUN  
 You are more than cute. You are the absolute universal definition of cute. Even bad guys who are powers in the multiverse just wub their itty bitty kitty. They even sometimes turn a blind eye to your bad habits, such as your swiping small objects of vast arcane power and hiding them in your cat bed.
*Combat*: You still prefer manipulating others into fighting for you, but you try to make sure they deserve whats coming. Preferably you get the bad guys to fight each other.
*Advancement*: You prefer to enhance your own personal snuggleness to achieving temporal power. After all with mega hyper cuteness come the keys to the multiverse. Gods will bow down to you and scratch your ears. Some of the female ones may even snuggle you to their bosom. It is suggested you not let these deities find out you are a shapeshifter. They take not well to being fooled. Remember all the old stories about Hera. 
*Resources*: By now you probably rule your own kingdom from behind the scenes, or, if you have rejected the ways of wealth and power you may be a wandering vagabond helping those in need. Or you may be Kali's pet fluffy, spending your days amusing yourself by purposefully misplacing her skull necklaces.

ITTY BITTY PWITTY WUNS IN THE WORLD 
_"OMG! OMG! OMG! Sooooooo cuuuuute!"_  
you're a sneaky lil bugger. You do your best to muck about with beings who could squish you like a frog on the highway if they knew what you were. Probably what we're suggesting here is for goodnesses sake be careful.
*Daily Life*: What you do for your day varies heavily among the Itty Bitties. Some run organizations (openly or from behind the scenes), some fool deities or demon lords just to show that they can, some depose world dominating tyrants. And some poop in their neighbors slippers. Yeah they can't all be shining examples of goodness...
*Notables*: Moofies (CG Male Human Cat Burglar 5/Sorcerer 5/Good Kitty 10/Epic Sorcerer 3/Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun 2) has made it his life goal to pull a fast one on the Goddess Hera. No one knows why but rumors abound...
*Organizations*: Many Itty Bitties may head their own personal organization, but most of them don't work together 'as' an organization.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's usually freak out and squeal like 14 year old school girls before scooping you up and hugging you. Normally if you were any other being, you'd be offended. But you find people's (and Demon Lords) inherent lack of self preservation instinct when confronted with Kittens to be darned amusing for some reason.

ITTY BITTY PWITTY WUNS IN THE GAME 
 This class tends to screw up DM plans pretty easy with it's mind control abilities. Be sure you can handle it in your campaign before allowing it.
*Adaptation*: This is a good PrC for people who are good, but still prefer not to use violence to solve their problems (although it can be argued that mental subjugation, however bloodless, is still a form of violence).
*Encounters*: Itty Bitties can be encountered just about anywhere doing just about anything, usually fro reasons known only to them. But if the Gods are holding a poker tournament or something you can definitely assume they'll be in attendance.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: Zeus is holding a winner take all poker game, and he's invited deities (and less definable entities) to participate. Several Demon and Devil Lords would like to crash the party. You've been assigned to keep watch for unusual activity.

Speaking of unusual, where the hell did all these kittens come from?

Moofies
CG Male Human Cat Burglar 5/Sorcerer 5/Good Kitty 10/Epic Sorcerer 3/Itty Bitty Pwitty Wun 2
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

*GRUMPY CAT* 

_"How about a nice cup of shut the ____ up?"_  

 Like the Itty Bitties you have decided to give up being selfish in your quest for power and use your power for other reasons.  Unlike them it's not because you eventually learned to be altruistic, but because you became so disillusioned with life and people you decided to say screw it and become the world's most epic grouch.  So instead of making life hell for the evil and powerful, you make life hell for anyone entering your presence.

BECOMING A GRUMPY CAT   
Grumpy Cats begin as Good Kitties who possibly suffer from anger problems that end up consuming their life.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Diminutive), Just a Kitty (all Enchantment and Illusion spells), Kitty Magic (Hissing Fury, Spookity Glowing Eyes of Dooom)
*Skills*:  Bluff 26 ranks, Gather Information 16 ranks, Intimidate 20 ranks, Sense Motive 14 ranks
*Feats*:  Anger Management Issues, Epic Fury, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Enchantment)


*Class Skills*
 The Grumpy Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nobility, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4
1.  Size Matters Not
2.  Aura of Pain and Misery
3.  Gods Are Punks
4.  Size Matters Not
5.  Aura of Pain and Misery
6.  Gods Are Punks
7.  Size Matters Not
8.  Aura of Pain and Misery
9.  Gods Are Punks
10.The World's Meanest Bastard

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Grumpy Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.
*
Size Matters Not (Su):* At 1st level your Caster Level for spells from your Good Kitty Preferred Spell List are increased by +1 for each Size Class bigger than you your opponent is.

At 4th level the Save DC's of those same spells increase by +1 per each Size Class bigger than you your opponent is. This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and your Kitty Bonus from the Good Kitty PrC.

At 7th level you do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity when casting spells against an opponent who is at least 2 Size Classes bigger than yourself.

*Aura of Pain and Misery (Su):* Beginning at 2nd Level you disrupt people's ability to perform or interact.  Because they can just feel you.  Sitting there.  Judging them.  Anyone making a Charisma based Skill Check within 100' of you loses the ability to Take 10 or 20 with them until he leaves the area (along with a -4 penalty).

At 5th Level if they close to within 30' of you they temporarily lose all ranks in Charisma based skills until they move back out.  

At 8th Level anyone within 60' automatically Fails their Saving Throw against any effect that would bestow a Morale Penalty on them.

*Gods Are Punks (Su):* At 3rd level your Caster Level for spells from your Good Kitty Preferred Spell List are increased by +1 if your opponents CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours.

At 6th level the Save DC's of those same spells increase by +1 if your opponents CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours. This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and your Kitty Bonus from the Good Kitty PrC (and with Size Matters Not).

At 9th level you do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity when casting spells against an opponent whose CR or Hit Dice are greater than yours.

*The World's Meanest Bastard:* At 10th Level you can insult anyone (this is a Language-Dependent, Mind-Affecting effect) and they must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus half HD plus Cha Modifier plus an additional +1 Bonus for each Hit Die or CR more than you it has, plus an additional +1 Bonus for each Size Class bigger than you it is) or be so crushed with shame they not only refrain from attacking you but move away from you as fast as they can for 1d6 minutes.

PLAYING A GRUMPY CAT 
 People still turn a blind eye to your bad habits.  Not because you're cute or charming, but more because you're an irascible prick who refuses to change and won't let up until they go away and leave you alone. 
*Combat*: You don't mind the occasional argument.  Perks you right up, though strangely it rarely goes past that stage as they leave sullen and emasculated rather than attacking.
*Advancement*: You spend your time honing your sarcasm and indifference into a razor sharp instrument of pain that you bludgeon anyone unlucky enough to encounter you with.
*Resources*: By now you prolly have some decent stuff, but being a loner by nature now you pretty much have what you can take.

GRUMPY CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"What is that cat's problem?"_ 
 Unlike the Itty Bitties you don't sneak around the Gawds and purr and rub their ankles to get into their Good graces.  You walk up to Zeus and say "So your fat-ass troll of a wife tells me you're a man-whore" and then pee on his sandals.  You are the definition of the trope 'taking refuge in audacity'.
*Daily Life*: Most of your day is spent moping, and insulting anyone who drops by.  If angry you find someone to take it out on.  That's about it.
*Notables*: Tarder Sauce (N Male Human Cat Burglar 5/Sorcerer 5/Good Kitty 10/Epic Sorcerer 3/Grumpy Cat 2) is much like Moofies, but instead of messing with the Olympic Deities behind the scenes he does so to their face.  Many assume he somehow has blackmail material that prevents him being smited.
*Organizations*: Grumpy Cats are pretty much loners, and so mean that no one really wants to hire them.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's would rather have a colonoscopy without anesthesia than deal with you.  You are not loved, not respected, really you aren't even feared so much as hated.  No one wants to deal with you ever,

GRUMPY CATS IN THE GAME 
 This one could be juuuust a little distracting to most campaigns so have a chat with the player first.
*Adaptation*: This definitely meant for the sillier campaigns.
*Encounters*: Grumpy Cats can be encountered anywhere.  Usually alone, or making the locals miserable.  They like spreading the pain.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: Zeus has handed you your walking papers after the poker game fiasco, and while you're mulling your options on the steps of Olympus a small cat wanders up and says "So I hear you incompetent bitches got fired.  Can't think of anyone more deserving."



Tarder Sauce
N Male Human Cat Burglar 5/Sorcerer 5/Good Kitty 10/Epic Sorcerer 3/Grumpy Cat 2
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

*SAD KITTEH* 

_"......"_  

 At some point in your career as a Good Kitty the perverse cynicism of the world overwhelmed you and you succumbed to depression.  You've remained in a pit of despair ever since.  Oddly you're more effective now as people pity you so deeply they give you just about anything in order to cheer you up.

BECOMING A SAD KITTEH    
You are a Good Kitty lost to unendurable sadness.  

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form (Diminutive), Just a Kitty (Illusion spells), Kitty Magic (Pwease, Pwetty Pwease Wif Sugar on Top)
*Skills*:  Bluff 26 ranks, Diplomacy 16 ranks, Gather Information 16 ranks, Sense Motive 14 ranks
*Feats*:  Epic Depression, Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Enchantment)

*Class Skills*
 The Sad Kitteh's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nobility, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4
1.   Aura of Crushing Despair
2.   Sympathy
3.   Abandon All Hope
4.   Aura of Crushing Despair
5.   Sympathy
6.   Abandon All Hope
7.   Aura of Crushing Despair
8.   Sympathy
9.   Abandon All Hope
10. I R Sad Kitteh

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Sad Kitteh gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Aura of Crushing Despair (Su):* At 1st Level all other beings within 30' of you gain the Depression Flaw as long as they remain within that range.

At 4th Level range increases to 60'

At 7th Level range increases to 120'.

*Sympathy (Su):* At 2nd Level you permanently gain the benefits of the Sanctuary spell as a Supernatural Ability.  People just can't find it within themselves to attack someone already so pitiful.  This effect is not ended by Aura of Crushing Despair of Sympathy abilities, but if you use Abandon All Hope, the target gets another Save each time to end the effect.

At 5th Level people try to cheer you up by giving you little gifts.  When using Pweety Pwease you can demand any item the target has, not just what he is holding.

At 8th Level there is a permanent Calm Emotions spell centered on your person as a Supernatural Ability.  It doesn't require Concentration, and does not suppress depression effects like Crushing Despair spells.

*Abandon All Hope (Su):* At 3rd Level you may cast Crushing Despair 5/day as a Supernatural Ability on all Opponents within range of your Aura of Crushing Despair.  

At 6th Level you may cast Bewildering Mischance 5/day as a Supernatural Ability on all Opponents within range of your Aura of Crushing Despair.  

At 9th Level you may cast End to Strife 3/day as a Supernatural Ability on all Opponents within range of your Aura of Crushing Despair.  

*I R Sad Kitteh (Su):* At 10th Level the Save DC's of all Spells or Class Abilities increase by +1 per each Size Class bigger than you your opponent is, and an additional +1 CR higher than you your opponent is, and an additional +1 per Hit Die more than you your opponent has. This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus and your Kitty Bonus from the Good Kitty PrC.  Morale Penalties you cause are increased by -2.

PLAYING A SAD KITTEH  
 you don't do much but sleep, and set about looking sad while everyone feeds and cuddles you to no avail.  Some part of you is still cynical enough to take advantage of this, and the rest of you is still too apathetic too care.
*Combat*: You never have to fight.  One look at you sucks the wind right out of people.  Even if they aren't there to fight you they can feel the mighty weight of your sadness pressing down on them.
*Advancement*: You don't advance so much as endure, growing into an ever larger black hole of misery.
*Resources*: People give you lots of little treats and gifts to cheer you up, most of it to no avail and of little use to you.

SAD KITTEHS IN THE WORLD 
_"Awwwwwss." *hugs*_ 
 The world tends to drift on by around you with little notice or input from you.  People tend to avoid you because you make them depressed, or they are drawn to you because they want to fix you.  Neither seem to make much impact.
*Daily Life*: You are like unto a lump of stone sitting about unmoving and uncaring.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Some organizations form about to either rid the world of your kind or to find a cure.  You don't belong to them though.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's pretend you don't exist in an effort to fight succumbing to the depression, or they snuggle you in hopes their kindness will elicit a purr and a head bonk.

SAD KITTEHS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes on of your players has a PC suffering major depression.  Could be awkward.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for some pretty unusual campaigns...
*Encounters*: Sad Kittehs can be found almost anywhere, lying there like a huge, painful blight on existence.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: After the last encounter with cats you're done with them and Olympus.  You're about to leave when you see a small ball of fur by the roadside.  It is the saddest looking cat you have ever seen.  You pick him up and bring him along for the Gawds know what reason.  Maybe if you can fix him the Fates will look kindly on you again.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

fluff is up

----------


## Bhu

*CATZOOKA* 

_"BOOM BABY!"_  

 Catzookas are Lazor Kittehs who have become obsessed with the idea that more firepower is always better.  SInce more firepower draws more attention the idea makes some Guilds a bit nervous.  The Catzooka's maniacal laughter certainly doesn't help the situation either.

BECOMING A CATZOOKA    
You must be a veteran devotee of the Lazor Kitteh class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Eldritch Blast 7d6, at least 4 Eldritch Essence or Blast Shape Invocations (which must include Eldritch Cone and Eldritch Doom), Do not ---- with Lazor Kitteh
*Feats*:  Defensive Blast, Eldritch Sculptor, Lazor Kitteh, Maximize Spell-Like Ability (Eldritch Blast)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 14 Ranks, Spellcraft 24 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Catzooka's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6
1.  Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +1d6
2.  IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +1d8
3.  LAZOR CANNON!
4.  Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +2d6
5.  IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +1d8
6.  LAZOR CANNON!
7.  Oh hi..I upgraded MAH LAZOR! +3d6
8.  IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! +1d8
9.  LAZOR CANNON!
10. Tac Nuke Kitteh

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Catzooka gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Oh hi...I upgraded MAH LAZOR! (Su):* Identical to the Eldritch Blast ability listed on page 7 of the Complete Arcane.  Stacks with dice of Eldritch Blast gained from levels in other classes.

*IMMA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR! (Ex):* At second level your charge increases by +1d8 (+2d8 at Level 5 and +3d8 at Level 8).  This is identical to the Lazor Kitteh ability of the same name.

*LAZOR CANNON! (Su):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you can choose to either increase the critical threat range of your Eldritch Blast by 1 or your critical multiplier by 1.  Max critical multiplier is x4 (i.e. you can only increase the multiplier twice).

*Tac Nuke Kitteh (Su):* Your Eldritch Blast increases by +2d6.  If you use Eldritch Doom with it, the Area increases to 40' (80' if using the Eldritch Sculptor Feat).  You may also center the Area of Effect anywhere within 60' instead of centered on yourself (you are unaffected by the Blast).  

PLAYING A CATZOOKA  
 The Guild brings you in when no pretense of subtlety is needed at all.  After all you aren't exactly prone to using stealth since you want everyone to know the cause of the explosion was you.  Plus all the debris makes it kind of obvious stuff went down.
*Combat*: there is no problem that cannot be fixed with repeated applications of Eldritch Blast.  You're mighty persistent in that belief too.
*Advancement*: Obsession leads most Catzookas to advance along similar career paths.  They tend to compete to see who can make the biggest explosion.
*Resources*: A lot of people pay you to go away.  With your temper and explosive powers life isn't safe around you.  A good many other hire you to 'splode those same people.  You have quite a racket going.

CATZOOKAS IN THE WORLD 
_"RUN!"_ 
 City Guilds rarely employ you do to your policies of urban renewal.  When city blocks disappear there are a variety of people who want explanations you are not prepared to give.  Similarly, you tend to piss off the local Druids when in the countryside.  Your firepower is now such that people find it to frightening to be around.
*Daily Life*: You get paid to blow up a town.  The town begs you not to and pays you to leave.  The guy who originally hire you gets pissed, and you blow him up.  Inevitably someone else asks you to blow up the town and you repeat this process until you have sufficient moneys to retire.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Much like the Lazor Kittehs you are more of a small, exclusive club than an organization.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reaction to you is pretty similar to the Lazor Kitteh, just a little more extreme.

CATZOOKAS IN THE GAME 
 This class limits you to pretty much being purely a blaster.  If that's okay with you then by all means go for it, but realize you're a one trick pony.
*Adaptation*: This one is definitely meant for sillier campaigns.
*Encounters*: It's a rare Guild that has a Catzooka permanently on staff, so seeing one of these guys is pretty rare.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: You are awakened from sleep when the shop next to your Inn vaporizes into the ether.  Also said vaporizing makes a helluva lot of noise.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

Catzooka is now done and up for review

----------


## Bhu

*MISTRESS OF THE TOADIE FROGS* 

_"Searchers after horror haunt strange, far places." _  

 You have spent much time among the Toadie Frogs, and they now adore and accept you as their Queen.  If things continue this way you may have your own little niche empire on the Far Realms.  And you'll be an immortal Queen of your own personal monster horde.  What more could a girl ask for?

BECOMING A MISTRESS   
You have to pretty much have become one of the truly high up members of a Guild composed of Cats from Saturn.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Non-Euclidean), Manipulate the Sphere's
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 8th level Arcane Spells, and must know 1 Conjuration spell from each level OR must be able to Manifest 8th level Powers, one of which must be from the Nomad List.
*Skills*:  Decipher Script 14 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know) 14 ranks
*Feats*:  Mistress of the Toadie Frogs, Transdimensional Spell (Transdimensional Power if Psionic), Unnatural Will (see Complete Arcane and Heroes of Horror)
*Special*:  Must have traveled to the Far Realms and made peaceful contact with the inhabitants.


*Class Skills*
 The Mistress' class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, The Planes, Things Man Was Not Meant to Know)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Psionic Device.
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4
1.  Non-Euclidean Kitty Form
2.  Schrodinger's Scamper
3.  Summon the Toadie Frogs 
4.  Non-Euclidean Kitty Form
5.  Schrodinger's Scamper
6.  Summon the Toadie Frogs 
7.  Non-Euclidean Kitty Form
8.  Schrodinger's Scamper
9.  Summon the Toadie Frogs 
10.  Calling Up Saturn

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A place to put the different proficiencies.
 Put all the different class abilities in here!

*Non-Euclidean Kitty Form (Su):* At 1st Level you gain the benefits of Non-Euclidean Kitty Form whether or not you are in Kitty Form.  

At 4th Level you permanently gain the Effects of a Sanctuary Spell against Outsiders and Aberrations.  They also feel mildly euphoric in your presence: All Aberrations and Outsiders within 60' of you gain a +2 Morale Bonus to all rolls.

At 7th Level when you first enter a Plane you may choose any 1 Planar trait, and you are immune to it for the duration of your stay.

*Schrodinger's Scamper (Su):* At 2nd Level when you use Plane Shift or Greater Plane Shift you may now travel to any Plane instead of just to and from the Far Realm.  You may now use those abilities 3/day, and Dimension Door at will.

At 5th Level you may cast Greater Teleport 5/day as a Supernatural Ability.

At 8th Level you may cast Precipitate Complete Breach 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

*Summon the Toadie Frogs (Su):* At 3rd Level along with your previous ability to Summon creatures you may now cast Dominate 3/day as a Supernatural Ability, but only against creatures with the Pseudonatural Template.

At 6th Level when you Summon the Toadie Frogs they retain their Summon ability at half the normal percentage chance. 

At 9th Level instead of the normal summons you may Summon a single White Slaad with the Pseudonatural Template.

*Calling Up Saturn (Su):* You may cast Vengeful Gaze of God 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.

PLAYING A MISTRESS 
 You've made a decent life for yourself as a smuggler of aberrational goods.  You can eat the best squidvarks, drink the best of fungus wines, and your bully toads will always be there to help you out in cases of problems.
*Combat*: Your pets do your fighting for you while you recline nearby munching the Far Realms equivalent of popcorn.  It's like the dnd equivalent of television for you.
*Advancement*: You spend your time focusing on expanding your multidimensional financial empire.  Mama needs some new stuff, and she doesn't care how many spinal columns she needs to harvest to get it done.
*Resources*: Being as you should in theory be the head of a smuggling operation by now you should be pretty well set on resources.

MISTRESSES IN THE WORLD 
_"This is the dreaded Spine Harvester of Guadalupe?  This?  You must be joking."_ 
 You spend much of your time in the Far Realms or traveling the Planes now.  The Prime just seems so...mundane.  You need some freaky in your life now.
*Daily Life*: All your time is spent running operations and conducting the magical research necessary to expand your personal powers.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Unless something bad has happened you should effectively be the head of your own organization.

NPC Reaction 
 People speak of you in frightened whispers, and tend to avoid even that when possible for fear it will attract your attention.

MISTRESSES IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of your PC's is spending the bulk of their time in the Far Realms as head of some weird smuggling gig.  That may tend to focus attention on them a lot and make others jealous.
*Adaptation*: This equally adaptable to sill or dark campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's are only likely to encounter a Mistress in the Far Realms, cause if they're anywhere else something has gone wrong and they're pissed.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's have somehow ended up at some sort of awkward multidimensional fete.  Sitting next to them are a group of horrifying toad monsters being ordered about by a weird little cat-thing.  Things don't seem to bad until the barbarian farts loudly and the room goes quiet...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

*VIKING CATS* 

_"Valhalla, I am coming!"_  

http://www.public.asu.edu/~mharp/vik...kingKitten.htm

 The occasional Guild gets tired of sneaking about pilfering goods and just decides to take them in raids.  Not in-coincidentally these Guilds have a larger than usual percentage of the Sons of Pinky among them.

BECOMING A VIKING CAT   
Your average barbarian kitty able to dual wield polearms will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Bipedal, Polydactyl)
*BAB*:  +21
*Feats*:  Epic Oversized Two Weapon Fighting, Epic Monkey Grip, Leadership
*Skills*:  Climb 12 ranks, Intimidate 12 ranks, Jump 12 ranks, Swim 12 ranks, Survival 12 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Viking Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10
1.    Aaaaaaaaaa-ah!
2.    The Hammer of the Gawds
3.    Whispered Tales of Gore
4.    Aaaaaaaaaa-ah!
5.    The Hammer of the Gawds
6.    Whispered Tales of Gore
7.    Aaaaaaaaaa-ah!
8.    The Hammer of the Gawds
9.    Whispered Tales of Gore
10.  We Are Your Overlords

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Viking Cat gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Aaaaaaaaaa-ah! (Ex):* At 1st Level when you make a Charge or a Full Attack you critical threat range increases by +1.  In other words if you normally threaten a critical on a Natural 20, you now threaten one on a 19-20.

At 4th Level your critical threat range increases by +2, and your critical multiplier increases by +1.

At 7th Level your critical threat range increases by +3, and you can make a Full Attack with a Charge.

*The Hammer of the Gawds (Su):* At 2nd Level you may enchant any weapon you hold as a Standard Action at will.  For the next 24 hours that weapon has the Throwing and Returning properties (see DMG).  

At 5th Level the weapon also gains the Shocking Burst ability (see the Magic Item Compendium).

At 8th Level the weapon also gains the Sonic Burst ability (see the Magic Item Compendium).

*Whispered Tales of Gore (Ex):* At 3rd Level, if you successfully hit an opponent, any subsequent attacks in that round do +1d6 damage.  This increases to +2d6 at 6th Level, and +3d6 at 9th Level.

*We Are Your Overlords (Ex):* At 10th Level your Leadership Score increases by +10, and your Cohort/Followers within 60' of you do +2d6 damage with any successful attacks.  Allies within 60' do +1d6 damage with any successful attacks.

PLAYING A VIKING CAT 
 The world is yours for the taking.  Like the other Guilds you still rob from the rich and give to the poor (minus expenses).  You just kick the living crap out of the rich while you're doing it.  And everything else in the way.  You aren't sure why people call you Vikings.  Maybe it's the horned helmets you all wear after raiding that warehouse full of cool horned helmets. 
*Combat*: Every Viking has his preference, but most of you prefer dual wielding the biggest axes and hammers you can find.  You're like a small, furry, whirlwind of death.
*Advancement*: Vikings are all pretty similar.  Not necessarily because they're conformist, but because they all like smashing stuff and quite frankly the ways available to them to smash stuff all involve pretty much the same set of skills.
*Resources*: You rely on what you can take, like all good warrior kitties.  Also because you're frequent raids leave you without allies...

VIKING CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"Cats raid you again today or you got any ale barkeep?"_ 
 You're sort of the medieval equivalent of the modern cliche of biker gangs.  Everybody dreads the idea of you showing up.  Granted you usually only damage the bad guys, but a little collateral fires and pillaging are inevitable.  You'd prefer to never accidentally step on the neck of the local citizenry as you wipe out the guards of the rich, but stuff happens.
*Daily Life*: Most of your days are spent pillaging and looting (and partying after).  Occasionally you end up having to fight some lynch mobs, but you consider that practice.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Only barbarian heavy Guilds usually have Viking Cats.  Their taking stuff by force ethic kind of runs counter to what most of the Guilds do.

NPC Reaction 
 You have a reputation similar to real life Vikings.  In other words people aren't happy to see you.

VIKING CATS IN THE GAME 
 This class is for people who like using physical violence to solve all their problems, which may cause the party a few problems.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Viking Cats are usually encountered in mead halls celebrating their ill-gotten booty.  Or in the midst of forcibly taking the aforementioned booty.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's are fishing by the docks when a boat full of cats pull up.  Subsequently the cats begin beating the crap out of everyone.  It's kind of surreal.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*


*New Epic Feats*

*Epic Monkey Grip*
You love you some polearms.
*Prerequisites:* Str 25, Monkey Grip
*Benefits:* You no longer take a -2 Attack Penalty when wielding Large weapons.  You may also wield a normal sized two handed weapon such as a polearm in one hand.

*Epic Oversized Two Weapon Fighting*
You love double-wielding you some polearms.
*Prerequisites:* Str 25, Epic Monkey Grip, Oversized Two Weapon Fighting
*Benefits:* You may wield a 2 handed weapon in each hand with no additional penalty.  In other words you can use polearms for two weapon fighting.

----------


## Bhu

Got the fluff up as well as a few new epic feats

----------


## Sir Shadow

The skill requirements for Viking Cats is pretty low considering you probably aren't getting into the class until level 25, but considering they're probably low on int so i guess it makes sense?

----------


## Bhu

they rely on power more than skill  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

*KITLER* 

_"The great strength of the totalitarian state is that it forces those who fear it to imitate it."_  

 Occasionally a Breathsucker decides to go a route similar to the Good Kitty and become the power behind the throne of some nation or other.  Woe be unto that nation for he will wreak great havoc upon them.  Breathsuckers usually attempt to remold society in their own evil image, and society follows despite the obvious stupidity of doing so.

BECOMING A KITLER   
Being an evil Cat Burglar hellbent on world domination is all that's really required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Must be able to cast at least one 5th Level spell from the Enchantment school, Kitty Magic (Innocence, Stubborn Kitty), Dark Soul Kitty
*Skills*:  Bluff 26 ranks, Diplomacy 16 ranks, Knowledge (Local) 16 ranks, Sense Motive 14 ranks
*Feats*:  Leadership, Epic Leadership, Legendary Commander
*Alignment*:  Must be Evil


*Class Skills*
 The Kitler's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, History, Local, Nobility, Religion) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6
1.  Speechify, 1/day
2.  Mark 1/day, +1 Level of existing casting class
3.  Speechify (Inspiring Touch)
4.  Bonus Feat, +1 Level of existing casting class
5.  Speechify (Thundering Word)
6.  Mark 2/day, +1 Level of existing casting class
7.  Speechify (Smite the Blind)
8.  Bonus Feat, +1 Level of existing casting class
9.  Speechify (Crush the Unbeliever)
10. Mark 3/day, +1 Level of existing casting class

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Kitlers gain no new weapon or armor proficienices.

*Speechify (Su):*  At 1st level, Kitlers gain the ability to preach the word of his or her personal beliefs to large crowds with great effect. He or she may speak in such a manner once per day, plus one additional time per day per ten class levels thereafter.

Proselytize has three effects. First, any time the Kitler is speaking in this manner, he or she is treated as though affected by a Sanctuary spell. Second, his or her voice can be heard clearly by anyone within a radius of 100 feet plus 50 feet per class level, regardless of background noise, and his or her speech can be understood as though the audience were affected by a Comprehend Languages spell. Finally, everyone in the range of the Kitlers voice immediately has a chance of becoming enraptured: 

Followers of the same belief system: Automatic if 10 or fewer HD, otherwise Will save (DC 20 + ½Kitlers Hit Dice + Wis modifier)
Others of Evil alignment: Automatic if 5 or fewer HD, otherwise Will save (as above)
All others: Will save (as above)

Enraptured audience members act as though affected by a Symbol of Persuasion, changing alignment as appropriate and otherwise functioning according to the Charm Person spell. The Kitler can inspire the crowd to take any of a number of actions, depending on his or her alignment. Any suicidal suggestion grants audience members a new saving throw to break the rapture (with the exception of low-level followers of the same philosophy, who never got a save in the first place). This rapture lasts for 10 minutes plus an additional 5 minutes per Kitler level. 

At 3rd level, Kitlers Speechify ability includes inspiring touch once per day, plus one additional time per day per ten levels thereafter (13th, 23rd, 33rd, and so on). During her speech, she can move among the enraptured, shaking hands, caressing brows, and otherwise making contact with audience members. Anyone so touched gains the benefit of an Aid spell.  Up to six individuals per round can be so affected. An audience member can benefit from inspiring touch only once per Speechify session. The Kitler can use inspiring touch as long as her proselytize ability lasts. 

At 5th level, the Speechify ability includes thundering word once per day, plus one additional time per day per ten levels thereafter. The words spoken by the Kitler can, if he or she chooses, function as a triple-strength Sound Burst spell (3d8 points of sonic damage and a Will save to avoid being stunned for 3 rounds) to all who are not enraptured, as the spell cast by a 20th-level cleric. The thundering word can occur at any point during his or her speech. 

At 7th level, the Speechify ability includes smite the blind once per day, plus one additional time per day per ten levels thereafter. When the Kitler speaks, he or she can cause a blinding burst to shine from his or her face. Smite the Blind functions against all in the audience who are not enraptured as the Sunburst spell cast by a 20th-level cleric. The Smite can occur at any point during his or her speech. 

At 9th level, the Speechify ability includes Crush the Unbeliever once per day, plus one additional time per day per ten levels thereafter. When the Kitler speaks, he or she can cause a rolling wave of power to spring from his or her body that functions as either a Blasphemy spell, affecting only those in the audience who have resisted becoming enraptured. Crush the Unbeliever otherwise functions as the relevant spell cast by a 20th-level cleric. The Crush can occur at any point during his or her speech. 

*Mark (Su):* You may cast Cloak of Hate as a Supernatural Ability 1 day at 2nd Level, and every 4 Levels thereafter.

*Bonus Feat:* At Level 4 and every 4 Levels thereafter you gain 1 Bonus Feat

PLAYING A KITLER 
 Most Breathsuckers just want to be quietly immortal and free to indulge themselves.  The truly problematic ones are the ones who get ambition.  The ones who want to rule the world and remold it into their idealized society of darkness and fear and free tuna sandwiches.
*Combat*: While you loudly extoll the virtues of combat, rarely are you seen participating in it.  You have lived to long and schemed for too much to casually throw things away.
*Advancement*: You wish to consolidate your hold on society and it's people.  All your schemes depend on you maintaining your political power.
*Resources*: If you have done well you have the  resources of one or more nations, or at least a large political faction backing you. 

KITLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"It is not truth that matters, but victory."_ 
 You are simultaneously a beloved dictator and one of the worlds greatest evils.  The difference in opinion lying mostly one whether or not the person being asked has attended one of your many rallies.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent planning, planning, planning.  Some of your schemes fall apart from the simple complexity underscoring them.  Inevitably the conspiracy gets too big to hide, and you either quickly seize power or get ran out.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You are the head of some sort of organization, whether openly or secretly, that is devoted to world domination.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are either your slaves mindlessly repeating your sound bites, or diehard foes.  You don't inspire much middle ground.

KITLERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of your PC''s is an absolute evil, a force for misery in the world.  
*Adaptation*: This is meant as an NPC BBEG for silly campaigns (or an all evil campaign).
*Encounters*: Kitlers are found in rallies and political gatherings mostly.  Once they achieve power the wars begin and they quickly disappear into hiding.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's have been asked to guard a local house only to learn it's a resistance party opposing the local despot.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

crunch is up for review

----------


## Bhu

Kitler is done 


*KEYBOARD CAT* 

_"I was two and a half when I first climbed up and sat at a piano."_  

 Keyboard Cats are Guild Bards who have learned the art of summoning magical flying pianos that allow them to move about while bringing joy and amusement to the populace at large.

BECOMING A KEYBOARD CAT    
Learning to summon a flying keyboard and being a cat is required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Bardic Music
*Skills*:  Perform 30 ranks
*Feats*:  I Must Shout My Love from the Fencepost Wall, Jibba Jabba, Lasting  Inspiration, Music of the Gods 
*Spellcasting*: Must be able to cast 6th Level Bard Spells, including Summon Keyboard.


*Class Skills*
 The Keyboard Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (all) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (None), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6
1.  Improved Keyboard
2.  Bonus Feat
3.  Epic Spell
4.  Improved Keyboard
5.  Bonus Feat
6.   Epic Spell
7.   Improved Keyboard
8.   Bonus Feat
9.   Epic Spell
10. Play Him Off Keyboard Cat

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Keyboard Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Improved Keyboard (Su):* At 1st Level when seated at his keyboard made via the Summon Keyboard spell the Keyboard Cats Dex Bonus to AC becomes a Deflection Bonus.  Nothing like your own personal force field to back you up when you lack the ability to dodge.

At 4th Level when making a Perform check combined with a Keyboard from the Summon Key board spell in order to use the Fascinate Ability you have gained from Bardic music, you are not limited in the number of creatures  you can effect.  Anyone in range who is not an Ally must Save to avoid being Fascinated.

At 7th Level this also works when using Mass Suggestion via Bardic Music.

*Bonus Feat:* At Level 2 and every 3 Levels thereafter the Keyboard Cat may choose any Feat they qualify for as a Bonus Feat.

*Epic Spell:* At Level 3 and every 3 Levels thereafter the Keyboard Cat gets a cumulative +1 on Spellcraft Checks meant for casting Epic Spells.

*Play Him Off Keyboard Cat (Su):* At 10th Level anytime an opponent within 30' fails a Saving throw, you may expend a daily use of your Bardic Music as a Swift Action to make a Perform Check.  He must make another Willpower Saving Throw (Save DC is equal to your Perform Check or leave the battle and not return to fight anyone who was present for at least 24 hours.

PLAYING A KEYBOARD CAT 
 Keyboard Cats are a rare and beloved bunch, considered celebrities in many places.  Their fame and performance skills means they are highly sought after, and sometimes lets them get away with eccentric (illegal) behavior.  It's good to be the fluffy sometimes.
*Combat*: You aren't really much of a fighter, you're an artist.  This doesn't mean you can't fight, just that you vastly prefer to only do so when you can look cool doing it.
*Advancement*: Being artists, Keyboard Cats differ in their personality, temperament, and style.  Advancement is pretty individualistic.
*Resources*: You have incredible fame.  Women swoon when you pass by.   Small children want to touch you.  Small nations are indebted to you for the relief your antics bring.  You could probably ask for anything within reason.  Maybe not so reasonable depending on how much of a fan the person you;re asking is.

KEYBOARD CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"Play 'em off Keyboard Cat."_ 
 All the world loves a cat.  Especially one who plays a mean piano.  And since you've got both going for you life is good.  You've got fame, fortune, your pick of amenities.  FOr many that would be enough but you want to give back by being a focus for social change.  You want to make the world a better place.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is putting on concerts, making appearances, causing small revolutions, etc.  Your fairly busy for a musician.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to a Guild, but it's one that will tolerate a loner who likes to get into shenanigans.  It's rare that you belong to anything else, you're not really much of a follower.

NPC Reaction 
 People love you.  Even some bad guys.  Maybe it's because you're a cat, or your tunes are particularly catchy, but you cross many barriers in society.  Use that power wisely.

KEYBOARD CATS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of the PC's is a worldwide celebrity.  Possibly not a good thing if the other party members need to keep their activities hidden.
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely meant for sillier campaigns.
*Encounters*: Keyboard cats are generally found in concert, or making public speeches for some cause or another.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



Summon Keyboard 
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* Bard 5/Kitty 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Effectt:* 1 summoned keyboard
*Duration:* 1 Minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This summons one keyboard type instrument replete with bench or chair (i.e. pianos, organs, etc).  This is a Large object with Hardness equal to your (Caster Level divided by 3) and hit points equal to the casters.  It isn't really mobile as it weighs 600 pounds but it can fly carrying the caster plus 50 pounds per caster Level.  It has a Flight Speed of 80 (Average).  You (and you only) are able to play it, and get a +10 Enhancement Bonus on Perform Checks made with it.  It enhances Bardic Music as well: Range for all abilities normally limited to 30' increases to 60'.

----------


## Bhu

Fluff is up.  Sorry for the delays I've been having pc issues.

----------


## Bhu

Does the Summon Keyboard Spell seem powerful enough.

----------


## Lix Lorn

I'd call it level 4 or 5 at most. Summon Instrument is a cantrip, and fly is level 3...

----------


## Bhu

what would it take to bump it to 6 do you think?

----------


## Lix Lorn

Some kind of bonus effect. Maybe a boost to skill rolls with that perform, or even some kind of enchantment effect? I'm not that sure...

----------


## Bhu

Keyboard cat done and ready for review.  may have a lil surprise for you guys this weekend.

----------


## Bhu

Fresh off the press from my good friend Solara over on the mmx boards:

*ATHENAEUM CAT*

_"SHH! This is a place of learning! HEY, YOU, THIEF! DROP THAT BOOK!"_

Athenaeum Cats act as both librarians, collecting and caring for books and other knowledge sources, and acquirers, seeking out and collecting sources of knowledge for their collections.

BECOMING AN ATHENAEUM CAT    
Levels in cat burglar and archivist are required. Most Athenaeum Cats are obsessed with obscure sorts of knowledge, the kind that can only be found in dusty, trap-ridden dungeons or the archives of unfriendly magic-users.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Dark Knowledge, Lore Mastery (history, local, or nobility and royalty)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (any two) 8 ranks, Spellcraft 8 ranks, Profession (librarian) 8 ranks
*Feats*: Kitty Knowledge, Spell Focus (divination)
*Spells*: Ability to cast 2nd level divine spells, ability to prepare and cast four divination spells of at least 2nd level


*Class Skills*
 The Athenaeum Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (all) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Profession (Int), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB     Fort     Ref    Will    Abilities                                                     Spellcasting
1.  +0       +0     +0       +2    Smarty Cat, Divination Spell Power +1                         +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
2.  +1       +0     +0       +3    Dark Knowledge (Puissance)                                    +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
3.  +1       +1     +1       +3    It Belongs in a Musuem!                                       +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
4.  +2       +1     +1       +4    Kitty Memory, Divination Spell Power +2                       +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
5.  +2       +1     +1       +4    Dark Knowledge (Foe), Talented Archivist                      +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
6.  +3       +2     +2       +5    A Cat Always Knows                                            +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
7.  +3       +2     +2       +5    Magic of Knowledge, Divination Spell Power +3                 +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
8.  +4       +2     +2       +6    Magickal Kitty                                                +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
9.  +4       +3     +3       +6    Dark Knowledge (dread secret), Effortless Sight               +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
10. +5       +3     +3       +7    Divination Spell Power +4                                     +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Athenaeum Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Smarty Cat*: Levels in this prestige class stack with your Archivist level to determine the number of times per day you can use your Dark Knowledge ability. 

*Divination Spell Power*: At 1st, 4th, 7th, and 10th level you gain a +1 bonus to caster level on divination spells. You may also add a new divination spell of a level you can cast to your prayerbook each time you gain this class feature.

*Dark Knowledge (puissance)*: As the Archivist ability, gained at 2nd level.

*It Belongs in a Musuem!*: At third level, you gain the ability to stash away your goodies, especially those that belong in a museum. By using a standard action, you can hide an item tied to knowledge or with historical significance, instantly teleporting it to an extradimensional space connected to (but not part of) your library. You can hide a number of items equal to your level in this prestige class + your intelligence modifier in this manner. You can retrieve these items as if they were stored within a bag of holding.

*Kitty Memory*: At fourth level, you can memorize any piece of information you choose. When you come across a piece of information (such as a passage from a book, a spell in a scroll, or a story) that you wish to remember, you can make a concentration check (DC is 10 + 1 for each piece of information you have already memorized). You can recall a piece of information you already memorized with perfect accuracy at a later date. Memorizing magical text through this ability does not give you the ability learn the spell or use the magic preserved in the text.

*Dark Knowledge (foe)*: As the Archivist ability, gained at 5th level.

*Talented Archivist*: You gain a new Kitty Magic or Burglaring ability, adding your levels in this prestige class to your cat burglar and archivist levels to determine the ability you can choose.

*A Cat Always Knows*: At sixth level, you are treated as if the spell Arcane Sight were always affecting you. You can intensify this ability by making a DC 25 Concentration check and concentrating on an item for one minute. This acts as the identify spell, but without the material component, and it works on artifacts.

*Magic of Knowledge*: At seventh level, you gain the ability to use the magic inherent in information. You gain a +1 bonus to caster level for every three items you have memorized using your "Kitty Memory" class feature, up to a maximum of half your hit dice. 

*Magickal Kitty*:  At eight level, when you memorize magical text with your "Kitty Memory" class feature, you can use the "Scribe Scroll" feat to reproduce the text in scroll form, without XP lost but with the GP cost. However, because you must use strange notations when translating magic from your memory to a usable form, only you can use or read this scroll. If you use "Kitty Memory" to memorize information not translatable to text (such as the contents of a psionic tattoo) then you still produce a text, but to use it as a scroll you must succeed on a Concentration check (DC is 15+3*effective minimum caster level of information being translated) or even you cannot understand its convoluted form.

*Effortless Sight*: At ninth level, you gain the ability to ignore any verbal, somatic, and material components costing less than 100gp of divination spells you cast.

*Dark Knowledge (dread secret)*: At ninth level, you gain this ability, as the Archivist ability. 



PLAYING AN ATHENAEUM CAT 
 Athenaeum Cats are a rare and reclusive bunch, but many a would-be thief has unwittingly encountered an Athenaeum Cat when trying to steal from her library.  Their curious and reclusive nature means that Athenaeum Cats often stumble across dangerous pieces of information; those who know an Athenaeum Cat generally either want to help protect her library's contents from misuse or to misuse those contents themselves.
*Combat*: You aren't much of a fighter, preferring to avoid conflict in your kitty form or wait for fights to resolve themselves and slink away with your treasures. You probably tried picking up a sword and helping out once, and ended up hitting yourself in the foot.
*Advancement*: You're either a daring treasure thief who takes knowledge from those who would misuse it or a reclusive librarian who protects knowledge from misuse and identifies what knowledge is at risk of misues. The more daring bunch tend to concentrate on cat burglar levels or other levels that let you run in and out undetected; the protectors and identifiers of knowledge are far more likely to concentrate on archivist levels.
*Resources*: In some especially civilized areas, Athenaeum Cats might form a guild along with like-minded individuals, pretending to be ordinary librarians and keepers of knowledge. In less civilized areas, Athenaeum Cats tend to cultivate friendships with adventurers who can protect them and their knowledge with more than just wit and spell; in any event, only a very few Athenaeum Cats reveal the extent of their abilities to others, and even fewer venture forth alone, without a fighter to beat the baddies away.

KEYBOARD CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"Where'd my book go? I need it before we can start ending the world."_ 
 You generally hide your abilities from others, choosing to either present yourself as a rather incompetent but surprisingly clever thief or a scholar obsessed with obscure subjects but generally handy to have around.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent reading and categorizing your collection, but when someone tells a rumor of an ancient artifact in a tomb 2,000 miles away, you're the cat they idly pet as they tell the tale.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You might belong to a Guild, if you're in a particularly civilized and scholarly area. You generally aren't stupid enough to try and do what you do alone, much less in a group that fully understands your abilities, unless they all have the same passion for protecting knowledge that you do.

NPC Reaction 
 People don't really know what to make of you - they think you're either the worst, clumsiest thief around, or that you're a scholarly recluse who knows something about everything and who shares information in return for more information. 

KEYBOARD CATS IN THE GAME 
 This class plays well with most parties, unless they're the conquer-the-world or start-the-apocalypse type.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for somewhat silly campaigns, but can play well in a more serious millieu.
*Encounters*: Athenaeum Cats are generally found wherever there's a concentration of knowledge or an artifact that could change/end/restart the world. They're there when said artifacts are being designed, too. 

New Kitty Feats

Kitty Knowledge
You are an unusually scholarly kitty.
*Prerequisites*: Dark Knowledge, Kitty Form, Know(any) 6 ranks
*Benefit*: Your Cat Burglar and Archivist levels stack for the number of times per day you can use Dark Knowledge. Your Cat Powah ability depends on your Intelligence modifier instead of your Charisma modifier.

New Kitty Magic

*Reading Cat*: You gain the ability to read information with unusual speed. You can learn and comprehend written information with twice the normal speed. At fifth cat burglar level, this speed doubles again, to four times the normal speed. At tenth level, you can instantly comprehend the text of a book or another written information source with a touch. To do so, you must make a DC 20 Concentration check.

----------


## Sir Shadow

Um... Magic of Knowledge is a little overpowered IMO. 

At the higher points, say when I'm level 20. I can easily have a +10 to my caster level for next to free. By that level I can invest in a +10 concentration item and with full ranks I'm probably looking at a +36 to concentration (Assuming at least 16 constitution). 

The DC to reach 30 memorized pieces is only 40. You see what getting at? A level 20 caster with a caster level of 30? From the point I get Magic of Knowledge, my caster level is always going basically be 1.5x my actual level. 

For "It belongs in a museum" it might be a good idea to put a space limitation on the items you put in storage. I've had character with a +12 intelligence modifier, but that's a little extreme. At 10th level, let's say with an average 26 intelligence, that's 18 items held in storage for free without space limitations... That's pretty powerful. If you're not going to put a space limitation in, I'd instead reduce it to just 1/athenaeum cat level without the int mod.

----------


## Bhu

I'll relay that to Sol.

----------


## Bhu

*OVERCAT* 

_"I'm here to fight for truth, justice, and kibble that doesn't taste like corn pops dipped in soap and chicken fat."_  

 Overcats are those rare hard fightin' members of the Cat Burglar Guilds who, after a life spent defending the innocent go a little batty and become a superhero.  Or in some cases a super villain if things haven't gone so well.  Plus no one really sees it coming from a cat.  Sometimes you give it away by wearing a cape.

BECOMING AN OVERCAT   
Being a Cat Burglar who specializes in some form of fighting art.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Cat Burglar*:  Must have at least 6 Levels in Cat Burglar
*Class Abilities*:  Must have at least 1 of the following: Rage 3/day, Breath Weapon 4d6, Cunning Surge, Steely Resolve 15, Unarmed Damage 1d10, Skirmish (+2d6, +2 AC), Improved Flanking, Discipline Focus (Defensive Stance), Battle Cunning (Damage), or Fiendish Resilience
*Alignment*:  Must be Good or Evil
*Feats*:  Any 3 Feats from the following list: Ability Focus, Acrobatic Skirmisher, Channeled Rage, Clinging Breath, Combat Reflexes, Cunning Evasion, Combat Expertise, Daring Outlaw, Deadly Defense, Deflect Arrows, Deft Strike, Destructive Rage, Dodge, Empower Spell-Like Ability, Enlarge Breath, Extend Rage, Extra Rage, Font of Inspiration, Heighten Breath, Hinder, Improved Acrobatic Skirmisher, Improved Disarm, Improved Feint, Improved Grapple, Improved Skirmish, Improved Unarmed Strike, Instantaneous Rage, Intimidating Rage, Lingering Breath, Mad Foam Rager, Maximize Breath, Mobility, Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Ranged Skirmisher, Reckless Rage, Shape Breath, Stunning Fist, Telling Blow, any of the General Feats from Tome of Battle.  Must have at least 1 Epic Feat.
*Skills*:  Any 2 Class Skills 12 ranks
*BAB*: +12


*Class Skills*
 The Overcat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nobility and Royalty) (Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10
1.    Supah Powahs!
2.    Supah Powahs!
3.    Supah Powahs!
4.    Supah Powahs!
5.    Supah Powahs!
6.    Supah Powahs!
7.    Supah Powahs!
8.    Supah Powahs!
9.    Supah Powahs!
10.   Supah Powahs!

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Overcat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Supah Powahs!:* At each Level you can choose 1 power from the following list: 

_Flight (Ex):_ You gain a Flight Speed equal to your Base Land Speed, with Good Maneuverability.

_Super Strength (Ex):_ This may be taken multiple times, and increases your Strength score by 4 permanently each time.

_Super Reflexes (Ex):_ This may be taken multiple times, and increases your Dexterity score by 4 permanently each time.

_Nigh Invulnerability (Ex):_ You gain DR 10/- and Energy Resistance 10 (Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire and Sonic).  This may be taken multiple times, and increases DR or Energy Resistance by +5 each time.

_Amazing Speed (Ex):_ This may be taken multiple times, and increases your base land speed by +30' each time.

_Great Calculating Brain (Ex):_ If you Take 10 or 20 on any Intelligence Based Skill Check you gain a +10 Bonus on the Check.

_Cosmic Vision (Su):_ You may cast Polar Ray every 1d4 rounds, however instead of Cold damage the damage is Untyped.

_Ultra Sonic Hearing (Ex):_ You gain a Bonus on Listen Checks equal to your Hit Dice.

_Hi-Fi Voice (Su):_ You may cast Great Shout every 1d4 rounds (see Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting).

_Atomic Breath (Su):_ You may cast Fire Breath at will (see Complete Arcane).

_Super Breath (Su):_ You may cast Gust of Wind at will as a Swift Action.

_Freezing Breath (Su):_ You may cast Boreal Wind at will (see Frostburn).

_Invisibility_ You may cast Greater Invisibility at will.

_Super Rage_ (Prerequisite: Rage) This is identical to the Mighty Rage and Tireless Rage Abilities listed with the Barbarian in the PHB.

_Adamantine Resolve_ (Prerequisite: Steely Resolve) Your Steely Resolve Pool increases to 30.

_I Am Kung Fu_ (Prerequisite: Monk Levels) Your Unarmed Strike Damage and Flurry BAB penalties becomes those of a 20th Level Monk.

_Dramatic Flair_ (Prerequisite: Swashbuckler Levels) Your Dodge and Grace Bonuses increase to those of a 20th Level Swashbuckler. 

_Boost Boost_ (Prerequisite: Swordsage Levels) You gain Dual Boost, which is identical to the 20th Level Swordsage ability.

_Wide Stance_ (Prerequisite: Warblade Levels) You gain Stance Mastery, which is identical to the 20th Level Warblade ability.

_X-Ray Vision_ You may turn this on or off once per round as a Swift Action.  When on, you may see up to (5' times your HD) of nonliving or living but not sentient matter.  You can filter so this can be used to  see through clothes or walls.  

_Static is Mah Friend_ (Prerequisite: Eldritch Blast) Your Eldritch Blast does an additional 4d6 damage.

_Puff the Magic Dragon_ (Prerequisite: Levels in Dragonfire Adept) You gain the Breath Effects of a 20th Level Dragonfire Adept.

_Dragon Burp_ (Prerequisite: Levels in Dragon Shaman)  You gain the Breath Weapon damage of a 20th Level Dragon Shaman.


PLAYING AN OVERCAT 
 Youe have innate belief in yourself as the savior (or doom) of all catkind.  Despite any evidence which may be provided to the contrary.  
*Combat*: Combat rather depends on what superpowers you have chosen.  
*Advancement*: Overcats are fairly individualistic, and their mix of powers varies from kitty to kitty.  Usually the choose something advantageous to the fighting abilities they already have.
*Resources*: Superheroes are usually pretty famous, and you can ask the grateful citizenry for help.  Suervillains can intimidate them into coughing up money.

OVERCATS IN THE WORLD 
_"LOOK!! UP IN THE SKY!!!"_ 
 Most of the time you stick to your secre identity as a mild-mannered housecat.  But at night or when on patrol you are the caped furball of righteousness, the fwuffy line in the sand to villainy's evil.  At least that's what you tell gawking onlookers who just saw you pound a Troll.
*Daily Life*: Some general information about the typical day in the life of your class.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Some Overcats form small groups, or in the case of the rare super villain you may be the head of an organization.

NPC Reaction 
 You tend to be loved or hated, pretty much like any other famous public figure.  Rarely do you elicit neutral opinions, as everyone seems to worship the ground you walk on, or hate you because other people worship said ground.

OVERCATS IN THE GAME 
 This means one of your group leads a double life, or is a permanent celebrity known by everyone (meaning it will be difficult for the party to hide out).
*Adaptation*: This is very definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Overcats are usually found fighting Epic level menaces, world spanning organizations, etc.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's are sampling some local ale when the wall next to them explodes as a troll and a small flying cat with a cape plow through.  The cat bites the unconscious troll on the neck and drags him out after apologizing to the citizens.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## dawnsolara

> Um... Magic of Knowledge is a little overpowered IMO. 
> 
> At the higher points, say when I'm level 20. I can easily have a +10 to my caster level for next to free. By that level I can invest in a +10 concentration item and with full ranks I'm probably looking at a +36 to concentration (Assuming at least 16 constitution). 
> 
> The DC to reach 30 memorized pieces is only 40. You see what getting at? A level 20 caster with a caster level of 30? From the point I get Magic of Knowledge, my caster level is always going basically be 1.5x my actual level. 
> 
> For "It belongs in a museum" it might be a good idea to put a space limitation on the items you put in storage. I've had character with a +12 intelligence modifier, but that's a little extreme. At 10th level, let's say with an average 26 intelligence, that's 18 items held in storage for free without space limitations... That's pretty powerful. If you're not going to put a space limitation in, I'd instead reduce it to just 1/athenaeum cat level without the int mod.


Mmkay, I have some time to think about this now. My immediate idea for dealing with Magic of Knowledge was to reduce the caster level bonus, but then I had another idea that is more flavorful and will be a lot less trouble (I think).

What if I add Lore (as the Loremaster ability) to the class at level 1, and give them a bonus to the check equal to the number of items memorized through the Kitty Memory ability?

Magic of Knowledge could then be adding certain spells to their spellbook as soon as they have the ability to cast spells of that level. I might want to tweak Divination Spell Power if I do this, though, and have it just add to caster level for divination spells.

Sound good?

----------


## Bhu

Overcat has crunch up.  Lemme know if there are any super powers you'd like added.

----------


## Bhu

overcat is done and ready for feedback

----------


## Lix Lorn

As far as I can see, nothing stops you taking that before epic levels...

----------


## Bhu

I has fixed

----------


## Lix Lorn

Oh yay!
Hmmm.
Looking, Great Calculating Brain doesn't say what it does. And you have an ability for Str and Dex, but none for Con.

----------


## Bhu

dangit!!!

I'll have it up shortly...  :Small Frown:

----------


## Sir Shadow

Epic classes can only be taken after level 20, the requirements don't have to reflect that.

If you make the requirement that you have to have an Epic Feat, then they can only take it at level 22.

----------


## Lix Lorn

> Epic classes can only be taken after level 20, the requirements don't have to reflect that.
> 
> If you make the requirement that you have to have an Epic Feat, then they can only take it at level 22.


That'd be fine, but it doesn't say specifically that it is an epic class.

----------


## Sir Shadow

It doesn't have a BAB or Saves progression... it's kind of obvious.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Obvious if you're not a derp!

----------


## Bhu

overcat has been tweaked



*NYAN CAT* 


_"Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!"_ 

 It takes a special sort of cat to master the Feline Way, and some go a little goofy mentally in the process.  It takes some extra special goofery-ness to become a Nyan Cat.  What prompted the first Guild Member to become one is unknown, and what prompts others to have followed him is a total mystery.  Nyan Cats do seem to have an almost hypnotic quality to them though.

BECOMING A NYAN CAT   
Master the Feline Way and going a little nuts in the process is the usual way...

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Epic Feats*:  Radiant Prism
*Initiator Maneuvers*:  Must be able to initiate 9th Level Maneuvers from the Feline Way.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Geography) 6 ranks, Martial Lore 16 ranks, Perform (Sing) 10 ranks
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form
*Feats*:  Anonymous Kitty (Winged Kitty Form), Flyby Attack, Hover


*Class Skills*
 The Nyan Cat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nobility and Royalty) (Int), Listen (Wis), Martial Lore (Int), Perform (Cha), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10
1.    Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!
2.    I Can Poop Rainbows!
3.   Tireless Flight
4.    Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!
5.     I Can Poop Rainbows!
6.   Tireless Flight
7.    Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!
8.    I Can Poop Rainbows!
9.    Tireless Flight
10.   Buttery Poptart Goodness

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Nyan Cat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! (Su):* At 1st Level you may sing your endless Nyan song to counter magical effects.  This resembles the Bardic Music (Countersong) ability listed in the PHB, but may be used at will, and kept up continuously.

At 4th Level the ranges extends to 45 feet.

At 7th Level it also counters Mind-Affecting Effects.

*I Can Poop Rainbows!:* At second Level you learn the Aurora Walk Epic Maneuver for no XP cost.

At 5th Level the duration of Aurora Walk becomes 1 round/Level.

At 8th Level the duration of Aurora Walk becomes permanent.  You may switch it on or off as a Swift Action once per round.

*Tireless Flight (Ex):* At 3rd Level you become immune to Sleep Effects, and Fatigue/Exhaustion.

At 6th Level you double your Flight Speed from Winged Kitty Form and Maneuverability becomes perfect.

At 9th Level you permanently gain the benefits of a Freedom of Movement spell.

*Buttery Poptart Goodness:* At 10th Level all Allies within range of your Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! Ability get the benefits of a Mind Blank spell.

PLAYING A NYAN CAT 
 You can sing without pause.  Usually people would find this irritating as hell, but for whatever reason you get a pass. Whether from fame or innate kitty-ness, they just seem content to let you do your thing (which is probably how you get away with leading revolutions).
*Combat*: Nyan Cats usually have an extensive knowledge of the Feline Way, and the Seven Forged Sword as well.  Their exact combat style varies a bit based on their particular Maneuvers, but it usually involves using their flight somehow.
*Advancement*: Nyan Cats tend to be whimsical and impulsive.  Despite this they seem pretty much a monoculture to outsiders who only see the flying rainbows and singing.  They don't see that Nyan Cats often have wildly different skills because "omg rainbows".
*Resources*: Nyan Cats are almost stupefyingly popular, so it's easy for them to ask favors.  Their fans aren't always well-connected or powerful though, so it varies from place to place. 

NYAN CATS IN THE WORLD 
_"It's byooooooteefuuuuullll..."_ 
 Nyan Cats are beloved by the little guy.  And really just about everyone else other than the tyrants they've helped topple.  Villains would love to corrupt them but the Nyan Cats mindless cheerfulness makes turning them difficult.
*Daily Life*: Nyan Cats spend a lot of time studying their art.  People only see them in action flying about through the sky so it's assumed they live carefree lives.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Nyan Cats tend to be loners.  They still occasionally help out the Guild that spawned them, but overall they Nyan alone.

NPC Reaction 
 You're a celebrity.  Of the positive kind oddly enough.  You're famous for being cute and bringing joy to the lives of others with your antics, whereas other celebrities are famous for who or what they've killed or slept with,

NYAN CATS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are more than well known.  You are instantly recognizable, which may make stealth missions a pain for the group.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Nyan Cats can be found just about everywhere, usually flying through the sky to the cheers of others.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

Whilst I decide what to do with Nyan Cat is there any cat related material I have not done people would like to see added??

----------


## Bhu

Guess not.

Nyan Cat is updated.  When I finally finish it if I haven't got inspiration for more material I'll be getting this ready for pdf form.

----------


## Bhu

Nyan Cat has everything but capstone if anyone wants to weigh in...

----------


## Lix Lorn

It looks awesome xD

----------


## Bhu

Capstone is up and ready for review.

----------


## Sir Shadow

yea that capstone is pretty powerful o_O

By level 32 (the level after you get this ability if you go straight for it), that's easily +15 or higher to all saves... could probably get as high as +22 if you really focus on it. And since it's untyped, it stacks with everything.

45' range isn't bad at all, and I'm sure you could figure out ways to expand it since it's considered a bardic song.

----------


## Bhu

O_o how are you getting these cha bonuses?

----------


## Cieyrin

> O_o how are you getting these cha bonuses?


Cha starts at 18 via point buy, +8 stat boosts from levels, +5 inherent, +12 Cloak is 43, which is +16 and that's the basics for Cha enhancement, not including Racial bonuses or more obscure enhancement bonuses.

----------


## Bhu

Okay we'll be switching that out..

----------


## Bhu

Awright how bout now?

----------


## Bhu

I'm revising some older 2e feline monsters for use with the Summon Feline Spell.  We'll start with Al-Qadim:

*Winged Cat (Jana-Nimr)* (Al-Qadim)
                      Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             5d10+25 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares), Fly 60 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          15 (-1 Size, +3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+13
*Attack:*               Claw +7 melee (1d4+4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +7 melee (1d4+4) and 1 Bite +2 melee (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Balance +7, Climb +4, Hide +7, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Alertness, Fly-By Attack
*Environment:*          Temperate Hills and Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, or pride (6-10)
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:*          6-10 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:*     +3

The Jana-Nimr vaguely resemble pumas with bird wings.  Fur color ranges from sandy, grey, or black to yellow or grey with black stripes or white underbellies.  With a lifespan of 50 years they have large territories and are coveted by zookeepers.  They are very loyal, and can theoretically be trained as a mount.  Theoretically.  The Jana-Nimr speak their own language, and a few speak Sphinx or Common as well.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Jana-Nimr charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks. 

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Jana-Nimr must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Jana-Nimr gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Skills:* Jana-Nimr have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks

*Combat:*  Jana-Nimr go directly for the pounce and grapple.



*Winged Cat (Jana-Qitat)*  (Al-Qadim)
                      Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             1d10+1 (6 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares), Fly 50 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Size, +2 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +1/-11
*Attack:*               Claw +5 melee (1d2-4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +5 melee (1d2-4) and 1 Bite +0 melee (1d3-4)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3
*Feats:*                Hover, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    1/2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +1

Also known as Fluttercats, the Jana-Qitat look like winged housecats,  They are prized as pets for their anti vermin abilities, and by Wizards with the Improved Familiar Feat.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Jana-Qitat charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks. 

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Jana-Qitat must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Jana-Qitat gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Skills:* Jana-Qitat have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Jana-Qitat are pretty much like any other housecat.


*Sabu Lord* (Al Qadim)
                      Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             8d10+56 (100 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+19
*Attack:*               Claw +14 melee (1d6+7)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +14 melee (1d6+7) and 1 Bite +9 melee (2d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Summoning Roar
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Leap
*Saves:*                Fort +13, Ref +8, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 24, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 18
*Skills:*               Balance +9, Climb +7, Hide +6, Jump +9, Knowledge (Local Nature) +6, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Spot +9
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Summoning Roar), Alertness, Run
*Environment:*          Warm Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary, usually accompanied by 2-12 Lions
*Challenge Rating:*     8 (plus lions if present)
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          9-12 HD (Large), 13-24 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:*     +4

Sabu Lords live in the Plains and Savannahs of Zakhara and resemble lions with golden fur and red-gold manes.  They can speak Midani.

*Summoning Roar (Su):* 3/day the Sabu Lord can cast Greater Shout as a Supernatural Ability.  In addition to the usual effects it can be heard for roughly 15 miles.  Out in the plains this means 1d4 Cheetahs and 2d5 Lions will arrive the next round and fight to the death for the Sabu Lord.  In the forests it summons 1d2 Jaguars, 1d2 Leopards, and 1d4 Tigers will respond in 1d4+1 rounds. 

*Cat Speech (Ex):* Sabu Lords permanently have the benefits of the Speak with Animals spell, but can only use it to talk to felines.

*Leap (Ex):* Th Sabu Lord may leap up to 60' across or up with a DC 10 Jump Check.

*Skills:* Sabu Lords have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. 

*Combat:* Sabu Lords generally open with their roar before they and their posse descend on the party.

----------


## Lix Lorn

Do they summon cats every time they use the roar?

----------


## Debihuman

How much damage does a rake do? The lesser winged cats probably shouldn't have 3 special attack. They should probably only have rake, 

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Rakes are always 2 extra claw attacks at your highest BAB unless the monster entry says otherwise.

The Jana-quitat is still kind of limted with it's special attack as the only thing it can use it's improved grab on is mice, and without pounce the only thing it's rakes would be used on would be mice as well.


Yes Lix they summon every time they use the roar.

----------


## Debihuman

> Rakes are always 2 extra claw attacks at your highest BAB unless the monster entry says otherwise.


That's not what I asked I asked how much DAMAGE. Normally it is same as claw but at half strength. {Furthermore that is not what it says in the SRD). 

As for Improved Grab being used on only creatures that are smaller is RAW, but I think it should be stated regardless. Newbies may not be aware of this and whenever information isn't noted, that's when mistakes are made. 

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Next up is Forgotten Realms:

*Snow Tiger* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             6d10+18 (51 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (-1 Size, +3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+17
*Attack:*               Claw +11 melee (1d8+7)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +11 melee (1d8+7) and 1 Bite +6 melee (2d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent, Camouflage, Burst of Speed, Uncanny Dodge
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 24, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Balance +7, Hide +8, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6, Swim +7
*Feats:*                Alertness, Improved Initiative, Stealthy
*Environment:*          Cold Forests
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    5
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          7-12 HD (Large); 13-18 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Snow Tigers are green and brown in the summer, fading into black and white in the winter, giving them the perfect color for camouflage in their native environments.  While they are more intelligent than animals, legends of their cunning are often exaggerated wildly.  They are most common in Northeastern Faerun.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Snow Tiger charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks. 

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Snow Tiger must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Snow Tiger gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Camouflage (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Burst of Speed (Ex):* Once per hour the Snow Tiger can double it's movement rate for 1d4 rounds as a Swift Action.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* This is identical to the Rogue ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Skills:* Tigers have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 

*Combat:* Snow Tigers are ambush predators who hide until prey is in reach before pouncing.


*Luck Eater* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+2 Size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/-8
*Attack:*               n/a
*Full Attack:*          n/a
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Purr, Cursed Luck
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 15
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Cursed Luck, Purr)
*Environment:*          Any Warm or Temperate Land
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          5-8 HD (Tiny)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Luck Eaters look like common housecats with short gold or black fur.  They cause minor shifts in probability that they somehow feed on, and are attracted to conflict, or groups of adventurers (who also seem to always be involved in conflict).

*Purr (Su):* When Luck Eaters encounter a party they begin to purr (this is a Sonic Mind-Affecting Effect), and as long as anyone remains within 30' of them they must make a DC 16 Willpower Save (Save DC is Cha based) or feel protective towards the Luck Eater and bring it with them.  If the Luck Eater's new companions do not make any Attack rolls, Ability Checks, Skill Checks or Saving Throws (Saves against the Luck Eater don't count) that would trigger it's Cursed Luck within 1 Minute, it alters it's purr slightly.  Victims must make a second Willpower Save or attack the next creature they encounter.  If no rolls are made within 30 minutes, the Luck Eater alters it's purr again, and all Victims must make another Save or attack the nearest being regardless if it's friend or foe.  In either case the combat lasts for no more than 10 rounds or until something dies whichever happens first, and the Luck Eater slips away during the combat or after a few hours.

*Cursed Luck (Su):* Anything within 30' of the Luck Eater takes a -2 Penalty on all Attack rolls, Ability Checks, Skill Checks or Saving Throws.

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Luck Eaters don't attack.  They purr to attract potential victims and then hope for an opportunity to feed, but they're pretty much incapable of fighting themselves.


*Change Cat* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Small Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          13 (+1 Size, +2 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/-2
*Attack:*               Claw +7 melee (1d3-2)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +7 melee (1d3-2) and 1 Bite +2 melee (1d4-2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Alternate Form, Scent, Sprint
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 7, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +11, Jump +10, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Alertness, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Temperate Forest and Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          5-8 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Change Cats look like large domestic cats (Maine *****, Bengals, etc).  They frequently adopt humanoids as they were magically bred to be companions to them.  They don't always reveal their abilities to said humanoid though.  At least not until the adopted 'fud guy' is attacked or put in harms way.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Change Cat charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks. 

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Change Cat must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Change Cat gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Alternate Form (Su):*  At will a Change Cat can turn into a Cheetah as a Swift Action once per round.  Stats for Cheetah form are given below.

*Sprint (Ex):* Once per hour, a Change Cat can move ten times its normal speed (500 feet) for up to 2 rounds, after which it is Fatigued for 2 rounds after.

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:*  Change Cats usually shift into Cheetah Form and plow into opponents tripping them to the ground.

*Change Cat* (biggie sized)
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                50 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+4 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+7
*Attack:*               Bite +12 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +12 melee (1d6+3) and 2 Claws +7 melee (1d2+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Trip
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Scent, Sprint
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Balance +12, Climb +8, Hide +13, Jump +12, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Spot +6

*Trip (Ex):* A cheetah that hits with a claw or bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the cheetah. 


*Sand Cat* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Small Animal
*Hit Dice:*             1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          13 (+1 Size, +2 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-6
*Attack:*               Claw +3 melee (1d3-2)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +3 melee (1d3-2) and 1 Bite -2 melee (1d4-2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Leap, Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3
*Feats:*                Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Warm Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, or den (6-10)
*Challenge Rating:*    1/3
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          2 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Sand Cats are sandy brown desert felines with long pointed ears and tails ending in a dark tuft.  On rare occasion the people of the steppe trap and train their kittens as pets.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Sand Cat charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Sand Cat must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Sand Cat gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Sand Cats generally pounce from hiding.


*Cath Shee* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+12 (34 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+8
*Attack:*               1 Bite +9 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          1 Bite +9 melee (1d8+4) and 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Rend, Dimension Door, Rage
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', SR 18
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Balance +7, Climb +6, Hide +7, Jump +5, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Any Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Neutral or Good
*Advancement:*          5-10 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     +3

Cath Shee are enormous shaggy cats with yellow eyes weighing about 400 pounds.  Thy have greenish-gray fur and tufted ears, and are usually found on the Isle of Evermeet.  Rangers often seek them as companions if they can find the means.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Cath Shee charges a foe, it can make a full attack.

*Rend (Ex):* If the Cath Shee hits with both Claw attacks it Rends for an additional 2d6+6 damage.

*Rage (Ex):* A Cath Shee that takes damage in combat or has to defend it's kittens flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and -2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily. 

*Dimension Door (Su):* A Cath Shee can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The ability affects only the Cath Shee, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting.  Unlike usual the range is 300 ft.

*Skills:* Cath Shee have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. 

*Combat:* Cath Shee generally teleport in on a surprise round, and pop in and out of combat based on how well they are doing, and if their rage takes them.


*Cantobele* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+12 (34 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (-1 Large, +2 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+14
*Attack:*               Claw +9 melee (1d8+6)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +9 melee (1d8+6) and 1 Bite +9 melee (2d8+3) and 1 Tail Lash +9 melee (1d10+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake, Trip, Spell-Like Abilities
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 110 ft., Immune to Cold, Glare-resistant Eyes
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Balance +6, Bluff +9, Climb +6, Diplomacy +9, Hide +6, Jump +6, Listen +8, Move Silently +6, Spot +7, Swim +6
*Feats:*                Improved Multiattack, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Any Swamp or Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    5
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*        By Character Class  
*Level Adjustment:*     +4

Cantobeles are 6 legged lions with fur ranging from grey-white to tawny depending on the season.  They have longer tails than usual, and musical voices which they use to attempt to sooth potential prey/enemies.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Cantobele charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Cantobele must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Cantobele gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.

*Trip (Ex):* A Cantobele that hits with a claw or bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+6 check modifier) as a Free Action without making a touch attack or provoking an Attack of Opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the Cantobele. 

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At Will: Detect Thoughts, Tongues
 2/day: Ice Storm
 1/day: Misdirection

*Glare-resistant Eyes (Ex):* Cantobele cannot be Dazzled or Blinded by bright lights, and are immune to being snowblind.

*Skills:* Cantobeles have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. 

*Combat:* Cantobeles will use Spell-Like Abilities to hamper or hobble prey before bursting from hiding and knocking them to the ground to finish them.

----------


## Bhu

a few from Athas:

*Tagster* (Athas)
                      Medium Magical Beast (Psionic)
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+8 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+7
*Attack:*               Claw +7 melee (1d3+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +7 melee (1d3+3) and 1 Bite +2 melee (2d4+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake, Psionics
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Balance +4, Climb +4, Hide +7, Jump +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Combat Manifestation, Speed of Thought
*Environment:*          Sandy Wastes and the Tablelands
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          5-10 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Tagsters look vaguely like 4' long lynxes with yellow-brown fur and a white underbelly.  Many also have dark spots or some sort of dark marking.  They roam the desert trade routes and the Tablelands using their psionic abilities to hunt prey.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Tagster charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Tagster must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Tagster gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Psionics:* Tagsters can Manifest Psionic powers as a 4th Level Psion with 2 exceptions: It may choose from 2 Domains instead of 1 (Clairsentience and Telepathy), and it's Manifesting stat is Wisdom instead of Intelligence.

*Skills:* Tagsters have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, and Move Silently checks.

*Combat:* Tagsters use their Psionic Ability to find prey, after which they either use them to buff themselves or weaken prey as a precursor to their physical attack.


*Tigone*  (Athas)
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             5d10+10 (37 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+3 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+10
*Attack:*               Claw +10 melee (1d4+5)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +10 melee (1d4+5) and 1 Bite +5 melee (2d4+2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake, Psionics
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 20, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Balance +3, Climb +7, Hide +7, Jump +7, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Psionic Fist, Speed of Thought
*Environment:*          Warm Mountains, the Hinterlands
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, or pride (6-10)
*Challenge Rating:*    5
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Neutral
*Advancement:*          6-10 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Tigones are native to the Hinterlands and resemble green and black tigers.  They are highly sought after as gladiatorial combatants.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Tigone charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Tigone must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Tigone gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Psionics:* Tigone can Manifest Psionic powers as a 5th Level Psion with 2 exceptions: It may choose from 2 Domains instead of 1 (Clairsentience and Telepathy), and it's Manifesting stat is Wisdom instead of Intelligence.

*Skills:* Tigones have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, and Move Silently checks.

*Combat:* Tigones are similar to Tagsters, using Psionics to find and muddle with prey before attacking.


*Kirre* (Athas)
                      Large Magical Beast (Psionic)
*Hit Dice:*             6d10+36 (69 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (-1 Large, +3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+15
*Attack:*               Claw +9 melee (1d4+5)
*Full Attack:*          4 Claws +9 melee (1d4+5) and 1 Bite +9 melee (1d6+2) and 1 Gore +9 melee (1d8+2) and 1 Tail Lash +9 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Psionics
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 20, Dex 16, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Balance +7, Climb +5, Hide +6, Jump +5, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Forest ridge
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, or pride (6-10)
*Challenge Rating:*    6
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +4

Kirre resemble 8 legged tigers with horns and a long spiked tail.  Fur tends to be grey with brown stripes.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Kirre charges a foe, it can make a full attack.

*Psionics:* Kirre can Manifest Psionic powers as a 6th Level Psion with 2 exceptions: It may choose from 2 Domains instead of 1 (Psychokinesis and Telepathy), and it's Manifesting stat is Wisdom instead of Intelligence.

*Skills:* Kirre have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 

*Combat:* Kirre usually use their Psionics for protective buffing with maybe the occasional attack.  For the most part they're much like any other tiger.

----------


## Bhu

*Marine Cat* (Red Steel)
                      Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             2d10+2 (12 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+2 Size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/-10
*Attack:*               Claw +6 melee (1d2-4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +6 melee (1d2-4) and 1 Bite +1 melee (1d3-4)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Scent, Possible Legacy
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3, Swim +5
*Feats:*                Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Shipboard
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     1/3 (1 if it has a Legacy)
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          2-4 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Marine cats are a longer lived breed of domestic cats that live primarily on board sailing vessels.  Considered good luck by most sailors (particularly if they have Legacies), most captains would rather give up one of their men than the ship cats.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Marine Cat charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Marine Cat must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Marine Cat gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Possible Legacy (Su):* Roughly 10% of Marine Cats have a Legacy but show no deformities and do not require Cinnabryl.  Apparently the Gods who cursed the lands favor cats...  Usually the Legacy is either breathing water or a swim move or a similar aquatic Legacy.

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump and Swim checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks.  *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Marine Cats are pretty much like smarter housecats unless they have a legacy.

----------


## Bhu

*Kamatlan* (Maztica)
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             5d10+10
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+4 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+8
*Attack:*               Claw +9 melee (1d3+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +9 melee (1d3+3) and 1 Bite +7 melee (1d8+1) and 4 Snakes +7 melee (1d4+1 plus Poison)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Poison
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Balance +12, Climb +8, Hide +8, Jump +11, Listen +6, Move Silently +8, Spot +6, Swim +11
*Feats:*                Multiattack, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Warm Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     5
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          6-10 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Kamatlan resemble large Jaguars with two snakes growing from each shoulder, and a rattle at the end of it's tail.  They appeared in Maztica after the Night of Wailing, and unlike other felines lay eggs as opposed to giving live birth.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, DC 14, Initial and Secondary Damage is 1d6 Con.

*Skills:* Kamatlan have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump and Swim checks. Kamatlan have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks.  *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Kamatlan will attempt a surprise ambush, hoping to poison foes.



*Kamadan* (Maztica)
                       Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+8 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+4 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+7
*Attack:*               Claw +8 melee (1d3+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +8 melee (1d3+3) and 1 Bite +6 melee (1d8+1) and 6 Snakes +6 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Breath Weapon
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Balance +12, Climb +7, Hide +8, Jump +12, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Multiattack, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Warm Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          5-8 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Kamadan are relatives of the Kamatlan, resembling Leopards with three snakes sprouting from each shoulder.  They aren;t found in Maztica, but do appear elsewhere throughout Toril.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* The Kamadan can use it's Breath Weapon once every 3/day as a Standard Action, and it takes the form of a 20' cone of gas.  Opponents in it's area of effect with 4 pr less Hit Dice must make a DC 14 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or fall asleep as per a Sleep spell for 4 minutes. 

*Skills:* Kamadan have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Kamadan have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks.  *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Kamadan attack from surprise with their breath weapon before charging into prey.

----------


## Bhu

*Caterwaul* (Fiend Folio)
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+8 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                60 ft. (12 squares), Climb 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*          14 (+4 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+7
*Attack:*               Claw +8 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +8 melee (1d4+3) and 1 Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Improved Grab, Rend, Screech, Haste
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Partial Biped, Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +8, Jump +11, Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Screech), Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Temperate Mountains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          5-10 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Caterwauls are short furred felines with yellow eyes and prehensile tails.  Fur is usually midnight blue.  Their faces are curiously elvish looking.  Militantly solitary they only mingle when mating, and are very territorial.  Once established they remain within 8 miles of it, terrorizing herds and people alike, and collecting shiny objects.  It's tail isn't particularly strong but with training it can be used for simple tasks.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Caterwaul charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Caterwaul must hit a foe at least 1 Size Class smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

*Rend (Ex):* If the Caterwaul hits with both Claw attacks it Rends for an additional 2d4+4 damage.

*Screech (Ex):* As a Standard Action the Caterwaul can unleash an ear-piercing keening doing 1d8 Sonic damage to everything in 60' unless they make a DC 16 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based).

*Haste (Sp:* The Caterwaul may cast Haste at will as a Full Round Action.  Caster Level is 7th.

*Partial Biped (Ex):* Caterwauls can walk on their hind legs, but their speed drops to 40.

*Skills:* Caterwauls have a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. Caterwauls have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks. A Caterwaul can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 

*Combat:* Caterwauls usually hide and activate Haste when prey comes in range.  They then open with a screech and charge in.


*Cat, Elven*
                      Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             3d10+9 (25 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                45 ft. (9 squares), Climb 25 ft.
*Armor Class:*          16 (+2 Size, +3 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 15, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+-8
*Attack:*               Claw +8 melee (1d2-3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +8 melee (1d2-3) and 1 Bite +3 melee (1d3-3)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spell-Like Abilities, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60 ft., SR 17
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 5, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 5, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Balance +11, Climb +9, Hide +15, Jump +11, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4, Swim +2
*Feats:*                Athletic, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Temperate Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Domestic cats raised by Elves have evolved or been magically uplifted into intelligent beings.  Most speak Elven, as well of the language of their 'owner'.  Given their intelligence and abilities keeping them as 'pets' is a tricky proposition.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Detect Thoughts

2/day: Reduce Animal, Reduce Person, Tree Shape

1/day: Animal Growth (self only, despite it being a Magical Beast), Telekinesis (can be used to Trip only)  Caster Level is 9th.

*Pounce (Ex):* If an Elven Cat charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks

*Rake (Ex):* In a Grapple or with a successful Pounce the Elven Cat gains 2 extra Claw attacks at it's highest BAB (Damage is same as claws but only half Str Bonus).

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 

*Combat:* Elven Cats rarely attack big folk.  They generally use Tree Shape to hide, and Detect Thoughts to determine what intruders are up to.  After that they can use Telekinesis to Trip them before scampering off, or Animal Growth if cornered and they have to fight.

----------


## Bhu

*Ebon Tiger* (Mystara)
                      Large Magical Beast (Incorporeal)
*Hit Dice:*             6d10+18 (51 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (-1 Large, +3 Natural, +3 Deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+16
*Attack:*               Claw +11 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +11 melee (1d6+6) and 1 Bite +9 melee (2d4+3 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Blinding Bite
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Separated from Nature, Shadow Invisibility, Out of Phase
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 22, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 7
*Skills:*                Balance +8, Climb +8, Hide +7, Jump +8, Listen +10, Move Silently +11, Spot +10
*Feats:*               Ability Focus (Blinding Bite), Improved Initiative, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          7-12 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Ebon Tigers appear to be large tigers composed entirely of black flame.  Their origin is uncertain, but given that Rakasta priests commonly use them as guardians they may be magical in origin.

*Blinding Bite (Su):* Ebon Tiger bites are poisonous.  Injury, DC 18 (Save DC is Constitution based), Initial damage is Dazzled 1 Minute, Secondary damage is permanent Blindness.

*Separated from Nature:* Ebon Tigers do not require water or sleep, and can go (Constitution Modifier) months without eating before they risk starvation.

*Shadow Invisibility (Ex):* Ebon Tigers are invisible in complete darkness.

*Out of Phase (Ex):* Ebon Tigers co-exist on the Material and Ethereal Planes simultaneously.  They are considered corporeal versus Ethereal or incorporeal beings and vice versa.

*Skills:* Ebon Tigers have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently and Spot checks.

*Combat:* Ebon Tigers are pretty much like regular great cats, ambushing prey from hiding.

----------


## Bhu

currently revising Kitty Magic

KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 


+3 Cheeseburger 
Conjuration (Creation)/Enchantment (Compulsion)
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz4
*Components:* V, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./Level)
*Effect:* creates 1 Cheese Burger
*Duration:* 1 round/level (but see below)
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

"Dude...I am _sooooooo_ hungry..."

This spell summons a meaty, delicious cheeseburger anywhere within the spells range (usually in front of a lone guard while being cast from hiding) for the duration listed above (unless it is eaten earlier).  Anyone seeing the burger must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is +3) or eat the burger (eating the burger is a Full Round Action).  If he fails the Save and eats it, he is Dazed 1d3 rounds as it pummels his intestines (there is no Save against this secondary effect).  If two or more see it and fail their Save they will squabble over it within the confines of their alignment 

Focus is a miniature carving of a cheeseburger.



A Cat's Revenge 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You cause one opponent within range to begin attempting to cough up a hairball.  If he fails his Save, he is Nauseated for the duration of the spell plus 1d6 rounds, and Exhausted for 1d4 minutes afterwards.  Material component is cat fur.



Aggressive Cat Is Aggressive 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"RAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!"

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls(including Grapple/Bull Rush/Trip checks), a +5 Enhancement Bonus to Fortitude Saving throws, and a +10 Competence Bonus on Intimidate checks.  You also gain the Improved Grapple and Improved Unarmed Strike Feats, and +3d6 Skirmish (see Complete Adventurer page 12).  Your Base Land speed increases by 10 ft.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a Potion of Invisibility which is consumed by the casting of the spell).  If your current form has no claws you gain a Claw Attack doing 1d3 plus Str Damage (2 claws on a Full Attack) if you are size class Medium.  If you already have Claws, their damage increases by 1 step.



Basement Cat 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"souls.  i eets them."

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Charisma, a +4 Profane Bonus to Armor Class, a +4 Profane Bonus to Willpower Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.  You also gain the ability to Teleport at will as a Supernatural ability from any one basement to any other basement, are surrounded by Darkness (as per the spell, except you can see through it) in a 10' Radius, and an evil minion (a Half Fiend Cheetah) for the duration of the spell.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is black cat fur.



Big Kitty  
Transmutation
*Level:* Big Kitty 9, Kitty 9
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Swift Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Minute

"Ahem...meow."

You transform into a housecat that's as big as some huts. You are now Size Class Colossal (Long).  You are now Space/Reach 30 ft./20 ft.  You gain +32 Str, +4 Dex, +12 Con, +12 Natural Armor Bonus, Scent, and Low Light Vision.  Similarly to Kitty Form you have a Primary Claw attack doing 3d6 plus Str modifier, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 4d6 plus half Str modifier (you get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack).  You also have a -8 Size Penalty to Attack rolls, and AC.  You also get a +4 Circumstance Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks; and a +8 Circumstance Bonus on Balance and Jump checks. Base Land Speed becomes 60 ft, and you gain a Climb Speed of 60 ft.  You also gain Damage Reduction 10/-.

You also gain the following abilities:

Improved Grab (Ex): When you successfully hit with your claw attack you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you may establish a hold, and cn use your Rakes.

Rake (Ex): When you make a successful Grapple check or Pounce you gain two additional Rake attack (to hit and damage same as claw attacks).

Pounce (Ex): You may make a Full attack when Charging, including two Rake attacks.

Frightful Presence (Ex): When you attack or hiss all living creatures within 120' with less Hit Dice than yourself must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Shaken 4d6 rounds.  If the Save is successful they are immune to your Frightening Presence for 24 hours.

Material Component is a bit of Dire Tiger fur.



Cat Gravity 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level

"Will someone PLEASE help me get this cat off me!"

Kitty mages cast this spell, and then find a persons lap to sit in or attempt to Pin someone in a Grapple).  If they successfully Pin an opponent in a Grapple (or one is foolish enough to allow them to sit on their lap, at which point the cat is effectively Pinning them for purposes of this spell as they have allowed it to), their weight suddenly increases a hundredfold (well maybe not that much, but they're darn heavy).  For the duration of the spell the caster gains an Enhancement Bonus equal to their Caster Level to all Grapple Checks for purposes of Pinning his opponent to the ground (which is a poetic way of saying he gains the Bonus to all offensive Grapple Checks). 



Ceiling Cat 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"Ceiling Cat is watching you...well...you know."

You gain a +4 Sacred Bonus to Wisdom, a +4 Sacred Bonus to Armor Class, a +4 Sacred Bonus to Willpower Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.  You also gain the ability to Teleport at will as a Supernatural ability from any one ceiling/attic to any other ceiling/attic, the benefits of the Clairvoyance spell, and an eye laser attack (this is a ranged touch attack doing 3d6 fire damage with a range of 60').  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is white cat fur.



Dander Blast  
Evocation
*Level:* Dander 4, Kitty 4
*Components:* V, S. M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 60'
*Area:* Cone Shaped Burst
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"Eat hot, burning  allergy you bastids!"

You create a strong blast of air and fur that originates from your fingertips and moves in the direction you are facing.
As a stronger form of gust of wind, this spell automatically extinguishes candles, torches, and similar protected or unprotected flames, including lanterns.
Large fires (such as bonfires, a blacksmith's coals, or even a house fire) have a 50% chance to be extinguished by the wind.
Forest or grassland fires are too large to be extinguished by this spell.  All creatures caught in the area are Sickened as long as they remain in the Area of Effect and for 5d10 rounds after.  A successful Fortitude saving throw negates the gust's effects.
Those that fail the save are pushed away from the caster a distance of 3 feet per caster level.
Creatures that remain in the area past the first round must make an additional saving throw each round.
A Dander Blast can do anything a sudden blast of wind would be expected to do.
It can create a stinging spray of sand or dust, overturn tents
and blow down small huts, scuttle a small boat, and blow gases or vapors to the edge of the range.
The wind can change direction if you actively direct it (a move action for you); otherwise, it merely blows in the same direction.


Dander Explosion  
Evocation
*Level:* Dander 8, Kitty 8
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 0'
*Area:* 80' Radius Spread
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Partial, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"FOOM"

There is an explosion of cat dander, centered on the hex you occupy.  Everything in the Radius is Nauseated and Fatigued for 5d10 rounds if it fails a Saving throw.  If the Save is successful they are Sickened for 1 round, and Fatigued for 5d10 rounds.  Vision is completely obscured (total concealment) in the area of the explosion of fur for the round of the spells casting, and the round afterwards.  Anything in the area of effect must also make a Reflex Saving throw or be knocked prone as well.  Material component is a hunk of cat fur from a large cat such as a lion or tiger.



Dander Tornado  
Evocation
*Level:* Dander 9, Kitty 9
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Effect:* Cyclone 10' Wide at base, 30' wide at top, and 30' tall
*Duration:* 1 round/ level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Partial, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"Git in tha root seller maw!"

You summon a tornado that's inundated with cat dander.  This is identical to the spell Whirlwind with two exceptions.  First, the area of the whirlwind provides total concealment for the duration of the spell, and completely obscures vision inside it's area of effect.  Second, anything within the area of effect is Nauseated and Fatigued for as long as they remain within the Area of Effect plus 2d6 more rounds.  if it fails a Saving throw.  If the Save is successful they are Sickened for 1 round, and Fatigued for 5d10 rounds.  Material component is a hunk of Dire Tiger Fur.



Defensive Cat Is Defensive 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"You'll never catch me."

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dexterity, a +3 Dodge Bonus to Armor Class, a +5 Enhancement Bonus to Reflex Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.  You also gain the Mobility Feat, Evasion (see pHB page 50), Defensive Roll (PHB 51), and Improved Evasion (PHB 51).  Your Base Land speed increases by +30 ft.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a Potion of Invisibility which is consumed by the casting of the spell).



Do Not Want  
Enchantment (Mind-Affecting, Compulsion)
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Area of Effect:* 20' Radius centered on you
*Duration:* 1 Round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes


You become incredibly intimidating for the duration of this spell.  For anyone to approach closer than 20' to you they must make a Willpower Save.  Otherwise they feel compelled to get as far away from you as possible for the duration of the spell.  If they succeed in the Save, they are Shaken for the duration of the spell as long as they know you are nearby (i.e. can see or hear you).



Four LOLCats of the Apocalypse (aka BOOM!)  
Evocation
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Long (400 ft + 40 ft/level)
*Area:* 80' Radius Spread
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You create a massive explosion doing 3d6 untyped damage per 2 caster levels.

_Focus_: A small mushroom carving.



Gimme A Break Here  
Universal
*Level:* Begging 7, Kitty 7
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* See text
*Target, Effect, or Area:* See text
*Duration:* See Text
*Saving Throw:* None, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"AW COME ON!!"

You can occasionally beg a favor of the gods themselves when you're on hard times.  This is in most ways identical to the Limited Wish spell, but you can only use it as a favor for yourself.  For example you couldn't smite an enemy with a fireball, but you could escape with a Teleport.  You can also request food, wealth, or shelter; or revealing the truth to people who have believed a falsehood about you.  It's not offensive, it's a get out of trouble free card.



Happycat 
Enchantment/Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"I can has cheeseburger?!?."

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Charisma, a +4 Deflection Bonus to Armor Class, a +4 Resistance Bonus to Willpower Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Sense Motive checks.  Anyone within 60' capable of seeing you must make a Willpower Save or be Fascinated for the duration of the spell.  Victims who become Fascinated who are under the influence of any power or effect that causes them to suffer negative emotions (i.e. sadness, hate, etc) get a new Willpower Save to negate that effect.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is grey cat fur.



Hover Cat 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"Insert spookity Theremin music here."

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dexterity, a +3 Dodge Bonus to Armor Class, a +5 Enhancement Bonus to Reflex Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.  You also gain the Flyby Attack, Hover, and Improved Flyby Attack Feats (see Savage Species for the last one).  For the duration of this spell you may Fly as per the spell of the same name, but with Perfect maneuverability.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a Potion of Fly which is consumed by the casting of the spell).



I Has A Flavor  
Enchantment
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 Minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* No

"OMG you taste like ice cream."

Anything tasting your skin/fur (i.e. perhaps by biting you), or smelling you if it has Scent, finds you addictive if it fails a Willpower Save.  It will spend it's action each round licking you and doing nothing else until the spell ends.  If you attack it or cast another spell on it the spell ends.  If it is attacked by someone other than yourself it can defend itself.  If you flee it may pursue. Hopefully you will have thought of something for when the spell runs out.  Material component is a bit of food.



I See What You Did There  
Divination [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Living Creature
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 round level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"Perhaps you'd like your wife to know about the incident with that underage Medusa last Wednesday Mr. Paddington"

You can learn bad things your opponent has done by staring intently at him.  The first round you learn the nature of his most recent crime, or most embarrassing secret, i.e. something they wouldn't want their friends/family/the public to know.  The second round you know the time and place it was committed.  The third round you know who else was there, and what they were doing.  The fourth round you pretty much have all the details you didn't already know.  After that you can learn more embarrassing secrets if you wish.



It Was the Dog  
Conjuration (Creation)/Enchantment
*Level:* Kitty 4, Mischief 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./level)
*Effect:* Cloud spreads in 20' Radius, 20' high
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude partial, Willpower partial
*Spell Resistance:* No

"A silent but deadly cloud envelopes your enemies."

Choose 1 enemy within the spells range.  A loud 'FRAAAAAAP' sound is heard emanating from him as a cloud of invisible gas is created centered on his hex.  The invisible cloud is otherwise identical to the Stinking Cloud spell.  Anyone in the cloud must also make a second Willpower Save, or believe that the being the spell is centered on is responsible for their problems for as long as they are Nauseated.  Material component is a piece of rotting vegetation.



Longcat 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"How the hell does that cat keep reaching those cookies on the top shelf?"

For the duration of this spell your reach increases based on your caster level.  At 5th level your Reach increases +5 ft.  At 6th -10th level your Reach increases +10 ft.  At 11th - 15th level your Reach increases to +15 ft.  At Level 16+ your Reach is +20 ft.  Focus is a small Longcat figurine.



Nappy Times  
Enchantment (Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Nap 9
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 4o ft./level)
*Area:* one or more creatures within a 60' Radius burst
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"Quiet down out there!"

You know the mother of all Sleep spells.  Every creature within the spells radius of effect must Save or become Unconscious for the  duration of the spell.  Creatures immune to sleep are not immune to this effect.  Victims who are immune to Sleep effects are Stunned for 1d6 rounds instead.  material component is a pinch of chamomile and kava kava herbs.



Nom Nom Nom  
Necromancy
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* Permanent
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP BITING ME?"

If this spell is cast on you all opponents who have a Bite attack as a Natural Weapon automatically threaten a critical every time they successfully hit with their bite.  It may be removed by the same means as a Bestow Curse spell. 



Pew Pew Pew 
Evocation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* Up to 3 creatures, all of which must be within 30'
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"lols"

You unleash 3 Rays of Force against one or more foes.  The Rays are a Ranged Touch Attack, and do 5d6 damage, +1 damage per level (max of 5d6+15).



Serious Cat 
Enchantment /Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"I are serious cat."

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Charisma, a +4 Deflection Bonus to Armor Class, a +4 Resistance Bonus to Willpower Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Sense Motive checks.  Anyone within 60' capable of seeing you must make a Willpower Save or lose any class abilities/spells/powers they currently have in use that rely on emotion (including morale bonuses).  Examples would be Frenzy, Rage, or Wild Surge.  They cannot use these abilities again until after the encounter is over.  Anyone under the influence of any power or effect that causes them to suffer emotions forcibly (i.e. Rage, Crushing Despair, Fear, etc.) get a new Willpower Save to negate that effect.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is white cat fur.



Summon Feline I  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 1, Help! 1, Kitty 1, Rgr 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, F/DF
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* 1 Summoned Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell summons a Feline creature.  It appears where you designate and acts immediately on your turn.  It attacks your opponents to the best of it's ability.  If you can communicate with the creature, you can direct it to attack a specific enemy, not attack, or perform some other action.

A summoned creature cannot summon or otherwise conjure another creature, nor can it use any teleportation or planar travel abilities.  Creatures cannot be summoned into an environment that cannot support them.  For instance the Sea Cat can only be summoned in an Aquatic environment.

This spell summons 1 creature form the 1st level list on the Summon Felines table.  You choose which kind of creature to summon, and can change it each time you cast the spell.

When you use the spell to summon spell to summon any creature with any alignment or elemental descriptors the spell is also of that type (for example summoning an Anarchic Lion the spell gains the Chaos descriptor.

Unlike Summon Monster which only summons extraplanar beings, and Summon Nature's Ally which only summons natural beings, this spell can do both (assuming they are feline).

Focus is a dingle ball.



Summon Feline II  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 2, Help! 2, Kitty 2, Rgr 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 2nd level list, or 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 1st level list.



Summon Feline III  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 3, Help! 3, Kitty 3, Rgr 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 3rd level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 2nd level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline IV  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 4, Help! 4, Kitty 4, Rgr 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 4th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 3rd level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline V  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 5, Help! 5, Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 5th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 4th level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline VI  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 6, Help! 6, Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 6th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 5th level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline VII  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 7, Help! 7, Kitty 7, Sor/Wiz 7
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 7th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 6th level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline VIII  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 8, Help! 8, Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 8th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 7th level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.



Summon Feline IX  
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 9, Help! 9, Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Effect:* 1 or more Summoned Creatures, no two of which can be more than 30' apart

This spell works the same as Summon Feline I, except you may summon one feline from the 9th level list, 1d3 felines of the same kind from the 8th level list, or 1d4+1 felines of the same kind from a lower level list.

_Summon Feline I_ (Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Cat, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Catfolk, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Lynx), Crypt Cat, Jana-Qitat, Marine Cat, Sand Cat, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Tressym
_Summon Feline II_ (Vivacious Cat, Change Cat, Elven Cat, Grimalkin, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Little Spookity Kitty, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Serval)
_Summon Feline III_ (Cath Shee, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Cheetah, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Dire Kitty, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Leopard), Luck Eater, Midnight Cat, Plains Cat
_Summon Feline IV_ (Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Big Spookity Kitty, FF Caterwaul, Jana-Nimr, Kamadan, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Lion, Sea Cat, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Spectral Panther, Tagster)
_Summon Feline V_ (Cantobele, Caterwaul, Hieracosphinx, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Dire Puma, Kamatlan, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Sea Cat, Snow Tiger, Axiomatic/Celestial/Fiendish Tiger, Tigone, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Wemic)
_Summon Feline VI_ (Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Caterwaul, Criosphinx, Ebon Tiger, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Hieracosphinx, Kirre, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Dire Lion, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Smilodon)
_Summon Feline VII_ (Ghirrash, Gynosphinx, Sabu Lord, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Sea Tiger, Swamplight Lynx)
_Summon Feline VIII_ (Androsphinx, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Criosphinx, Hellcat, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Dire Tiger)
_Summon Feline IX_ (Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Androsphinx, Leonal, Anarchic Good Kitty, Anarchic/Celestial/Fiendish Gynosphinx, Anarchic/Celestial/Legendary Tiger)

Monsters may be found in the following books:

Cat, Celestial/Fiendish Templates, Cheetah, Dire Lion, Dire Tiger, Hellcat, Leonal, Leopard, Lion, Sea Cat, Tiger: Monster Manual
Catfolk, Ghirrash: The Miniature's Handbook
Dire Puma, Serval: Sandstorm
Grimalkin, Legendary Tiger, Swamplight Lynx: Monster Manual 2
Spectral Panther, Wemic: Monsters of Faerun
Smilodon: Frostburn
Lynx: Races of Faerun
Sea Tiger: Monster Manual 3
Crypt Cat, Midnight Cat, Plains Cat: Denizens of Dread
Tressym: Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting or Lost Empires of Faerun
All others are made by me or a contributor


*The following are critters made by me*: 

*Spoiler*
Show

*Big Spookity Kitty*
Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+18 (51 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 18 (+2 Size, +3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+16
*Attack:* Claw +14 melee (1d2+6)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claws +14 melee (1d2+6) and 1 Bite +9 melee (1d3+3)
*Space/Reach:* 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved Grab, Pounce, Rake 1d2+6, Mean Little Bastard
*Special Qualities:* Low Light Vision, Scent, Sassy, Dark Vision 60'
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +8, Jump +16, Listen +3, Move Silently +7, Spot +3
*Feats:* Anklebiter, Dodge, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Temperate Plains
*Organization:* Solitary, Pair, or Family (3-5 plus 5-20 Little Spookity Kitties)
*Challenge Rating:* 3???
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* 7-12 HD (Tiny), 13-18 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:* ----

_"Aww, look at the lil kitties!!!"_

Big Spookity Kitties were an experiment by a particularly loony mage who wanted intelligent guards that didn't stand out, but still had a punch. They appear to be ordinary housecats but for that little gleam in their eyes.  They understand common, but cannot speak.

*Mean Little Bastard (Ex):* Big Spookity Kitties do not take a Size penalty to Grapple checks.

*Sassy (Ex):* Big Spookity Kitties are immune to fear and morale effects.

*Skills (Ex):* Kitties have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks (hide bonus increases to +8 in tall grass or heavy undergrowth). They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Balance and Jump checks. And a +4 Racial Bonus to all Grapple checks.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Kitty hits with a bite or claw attack it may attempt a grapple chack as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If the grapple check succeeds it may use its Rake attack.

*Combat:* Kitties tend to enjoy stalking their prey and will use group tactics if they aren't on a solo hunt. Otherwise they are very straightforward, charging in and immediately attempting to set up a grapple so they can Rake their opponent into submission.



*Spoiler*
Show

*Little Spookity Kitty*
Diminutive Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 3d10+6 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+4 Size, +1 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+10
*Attack:* Claw +10 melee (4 pts)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claws +10 melee (4 pts) and 1 Bite +5 melee (1d2+1)
*Space/Reach:* 1 ft./ 0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved Grab, Pounce, Rake (4 pts), Mean Little Bastard
*Special Qualities:* Low Light Vision, Scent, Sassy, Dark Vision 60'
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 4, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +7, Hide +6, Jump +11, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Spot +4
*Feats:* Anklebiter, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Temperate Plains
*Organization:* Solitary, Pair, or Pack (5-20)
*Challenge Rating:* 2??
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Always Neutral
*Advancement:* 4-5 HD (Diminutive)
*Level Adjustment:* ----

_"Awwwwww...look at the little teeny kitties.."_

Little Spookity Kitties are Big Spookity Kitty kittens.

*Mean Little Bastard (Ex):* Kitties do not take a Size penalty to Grapple checks.

*Sassy (Ex):* Little Spookity Kitties are immune to fear and morale effects.

*Skills (Ex):* Kitties have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks (hide bonus increases to +8 in tall grass or heavy undergrowth). They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Balance and Jump checks. And a +4 Racial Bonus to all Grapple checks.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Kitty hits with a bite or claw attack it may attempt a grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If the grapple check succeeds it may use its Rake attack.

*Combat:* Pretty much just like the Big Spookity Kitties.





*Spoiler*
Show

*Dire Kitty*
                      Medium Animal
*Hit Dice:*             3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), Climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class:*          15 (+3 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/+5
*Attack:*               Claw +5 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +5 melee (1d4+3) and 1 Bite +0 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Improved Grab, Rake
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Balance +11, Climb +11, Hide +8, Jump +11, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Alertness, Run
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Domesticated or Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Neutral
*Advancement:*          4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

_"Are you sure we should be robbin' an old woman Abner?  She might have cats.  I hate cats.  They always yowl and scratch me."_

_"Don't be such a wuss Bert."_

*"Hisssssssssssssssssssssssss..."*

_"I'm sorry Abner I couldn't hear you over the sound of me ****tin' mah self.  Could you repeat that?"_


No one is sure if Dire Housecats occurred naturally, or they were the result of specialized breeding, or magic.  But they make darned excellent watchcats.  Now they may cause a little property damage if someone enters your house, but at least the burglars will get what they have coming.

*Improved Grab (Ex)*: If the Dire Kitty hits with it's Claw Attack, it can make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity. If successful it can Rake. 

*Rake (Ex)*: In Grapples the Dire Kitty has two additional Rake attacks (to hit and damage are same as claw attack).

*Skills (Ex)*: Dire Kitties get a +4 Racial Bonus to all Climb, Hide, and Move Silently Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb Check.  In addition they may use their Dexterity modifier or Strength modifier for Climb checks, whichever is better.  They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Balance and Jump Checks.

*Combat*: Dire Kitties fight in a manner common to regular housecats.  They hiss until their opponent leaves.  If that fails it's the usual pounce, grab, rakerakerakerake...




*Spoiler*
Show

*Good Kitty*
Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 18d10+36 (135 hp)
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +4 Deflection, +1 Natural), touch 20, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +18/+7
*Attack:* Claw +24 melee (1d2 -3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claws + 24 melee (1d2-3) and 1 Bite (1d3-3)
*Space/Reach:* 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Gaze Attack
*Special Qualities:* Scent, Dark Vision 60', Telepathy (150'), Low Light Vision, Unreadable
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +15, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 5, Dex 19, Con 15, Int 15, Wis 19, Cha 19
*Skills:* Balance +12, Bluff +14, Diplomacy +14, Climb +18, Gather Information +14, Hide +16, Jump +12, Knowledge (local) +12, Listen +14, Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +14, Spot +14
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse, Ability Focus (Gaze Attack), Alertness, Improved Initiative, Dodge, Mobility, Iron Will
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary or Pair
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:* 19-25 HD (Small)
*Level Adjustment:* ---

_"Sassy is mama's good widdle piddy!  Yes she is!"_

Good kitties are hyper intelligent, extra fwuffy kitties who's goals are generally to take over the world. Not out of malice, but because of a sincere belief that they can do better than people. Generally they move into a village and begin to slowly influence people, and work their way up the chain of command until they are the power behind the throne so to speak. They are often quite fond of their charges and will protect them as much as they can, but being Neutral they are still as selfish and capricious as any Kitty. An easy sign of their presence in a village is that at least one farmer will be cultivating a field of catnip.

And woe be unto he who shall disrupt the catnip production.

Good Kitties speak common and any 2 other languages of the DM's choice.

*Skills (Ex):* Kitties have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks (hide bonus increases to +8 in tall grass or heavy undergrowth). They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Balance and Jump checks. kitties may use their Str or Dex modifier for Climb or Jump checks.

*Unreadable (Su):* The Good Kitty detects as being Neutral Good regardless of its actual alignment. This effect cannot be dispelled but it does turn off in an antimagic field.

*Gaze Attack (Su):* Charm Monster, 30', DC 25 Willpower Save negates. Save is Charisma based. Caster level is equal to Hit Dice.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Detect Thoughts (DC 16), Discern Shapechanger, Entice Gift (DC 16), Locate Objects, See Invisibility

3/day: Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Detect Scrying, Lesser Geas (DC 18), Lesser Telepathic Bond, Know Vulnerabilities (DC 18), Locate Creature, Scrying (DC 18), Suggestion (DC 17)

1/day: Dominate Person

*Combat:* Good Kitties rarely participate in combat, as t hey are not meant for it. They will send charmed subjects to defend them or run away.  If they know their opponent doesn't know what they are they may be telepathically directing the battle from nearby.

----------


## Bhu

*The following are critters made by Debby!*:



*Spoiler*
Show



*Caterwaul*
Small Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:* 6d10 (33 hp)
*Initiative:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 improved initiative)
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares), Climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class:* 17 (+4 Dex, +2 Deflection bonus, +1 Size), Touch 17, Flat-footed 13 
*BAB/Grapple:* 6/+4
*Attack:* Claw+10 melee (1d3+2) 
*Full Attack:*  2 claws + 10 melee (1d3+2) and bite + 7 melee (1d4+2) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Caterwaul, rake (1d3+1)
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, the willies, unnatural fog
*Saves:* Fort +5, Will +3, Ref +8
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Skills:* Balance +14, Climb +11, Hide+20, Jump +5, Listen + 6, Move Silently +10, Spot +6
*Feats:* Alertness (B), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse (claw) 
*Environment:* Nocturnal rural and urban areas
*Organization:* Solitary or Cluster (2-10)
*Challenge Rating:* 5
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* None
*Level Adjustment:* None

_Fog comes on little cat feet  Carl Sandburg_

Caterwauls are feline-like creatures, though few can claim to have seen a caterwaul other than to recall its malevolent cat-like eyes glaring through the fog.  A caterwauls fur almost exactly matches the eerie fog, which surrounds it making it extremely difficult to see.  However, anyone who has heard a caterwaul never forgets its fearful sound. 

A typical caterwaul is nearly 4 feet long and weighs around 30 pounds. While it resembles a typical housecat in appearance, it has the physique on par with that of a lion or tiger. They are deceptively powerful. 

The males tend to be solitary but the females frequently hunt in groups. Caterwaul kits reach adulthood at 6-8 months.      

They can speak Common but rarely choose to do so.  

*Combat*

Caterwauls prefer to keep their distance from predators while sneaking up on their prey.  They use the fog that surrounds them to their advantage at all times and use their caterwaul against more powerful foes.   

*Caterwaul (Su): * Twice per day, a caterwaul can make a terrifying cat-like howl that can be heard for miles.  The first time it does this, all creatures within a 90-foot radius must succeed on a DC 17 Will save or be affected as though a _fear_ spell for 2d6 rounds.  If it howls a second time during the same encounter, all creatures within 60 feet must succeed on a DC 17 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds and all those within 30 feet are deafened. The saves are Charisma-based. Caterwauls are immune to their own howls and to that of other caterwauls.

*Rake (Ex):* A caterwaul can attack using its two rear claw attacks against grappled foes at +10 melee (1d3+1).  It must begin its turn grappling to uses its rake.    

*The Willies (Su):*  Living Creatures within 30 feet of a caterwaul suffer a -1 morale penalty to all actions for as long as they remain in the area.  

*Unnatural Fog (Su):* Surrounding the caterwaul at all times is an unnatural fog in a 100-foot radius.  Wind, even magical wind, has no effect on the fog.  The fog obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature within 5 feet has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cant use sight to locate the target). Caterwauls can see normally in natural fog, in their own fog, and in the fog of other caterwauls.  The fog also provides the caterwaul a +2 deflection bonus to armor class.   

Living creatures that enter the fog are unnerved. Creatures with three or fewer hit dice are automatically Shaken; all other others must succeed on a Will Save DC 17 or be Shaken. The save is charisma-based. 

*Skills:* Caterwauls like other cats have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently. However, they have a +10 racial bonus to Hide due to the unnatural fog that surrounds them.  In addition, they have +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. 

A creature with a climb speed has a +8 racial bonus on all Climb checks. The creature must make a Climb check to climb any wall or slope with a DC higher than 0, but it always can choose to take 10, even if rushed or threatened while climbing. If a creature with a climb speed chooses an accelerated climb (see above), it moves at double its climb speed (or at its land speed, whichever is slower) and makes a single Climb check at a -5 penalty. Such a creature retains its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) while climbing, and opponents get no special bonus to their attacks against it. It cannot, however, use the run action while climbing. 

*Lore*  

A Knowledge (Arcana) check reveals the following information about caterwauls:  

{table=head]*DC* | *Result*
16  |Fog that doesn't dissipate may be caused by a caterwaul, a cat-like creature. 

21  |Caterwauls are nocturnal creatures and use their fearsome abilities against more powerful foes. This reveals all Special Qualities and Special Attacks. 

26  |Caterwauls are intelligent but are usually malevolent and are impossible to tame. 

*Plot Hooks*

A single caterwaul has set up residence near a popular tavern and is scaring away patrons.A well-established female caterwaul has given birth to a single kit and is passionately patrolling her territory against all comers. She will attack with cutthroat determination but will flee with her kit if cornered.A cluster of caterwauls has invaded an abandoned church in a bad section of the city. The fog attracts more unsavory villains and the city council is looking for adventures to combat the situation.




Summon Cat Swarm I 
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 3, Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* 1 Swarm of Cats
*Duration:* 1 round/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is identical to the Summon Feline spell, but instead of summoning one of the creatures from the list, you instead summon a Cat Swarm (see below for the swarms stats).  Material component is a fish or other piece of food that cats would find tasty.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Cat Swarm*
                      Tiny Animal (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8 (27 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+2 Size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (2d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (2d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Scent, Half Damage from Slashing and Piercing Weapons, Swarm traits
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Alertness, Improved Initiative, Run
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    3
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Neutral
*Advancement:*          None
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

_"Bert...I think there's something wrong with these cats..."_

Cat Swarms are fairly unusual, but possible when food is scarce, and they are willing to band together to hunt in packs.  Or summoned magically.  Magic pretty much screws the rules of nature over.  And cats seem attracted to magic somehow...

*Distraction (Ex)*: Any living creature beginning its turn in the swarms area must make a DC 13 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or be Nauseated for 1 round.  Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of the swarm must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level).  Using skills that involve patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Skills*: Cat Swarms have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks.  They also have a +8 Racial Balance and Jump checks.  Cats can use their Dex or Str bonus for Climb or Jump checks, whichever is better.  Their Hide Bonus increases to +8 in areas of heavy undergrowth or tall grass.

*Combat*: Cat swarms rely on sneaky ambush tactics to get prey (or to take down larger opponents of their magic using master).




Summon Cat Swarm II 
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 5, Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* 1 Swarm of Cats
*Duration:* 1 round/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is identical to the Summon Feline spell, but instead of summoning one of the creatures from the list, you instead summon a Greater Cat Swarm (see below for the swarms stats).  Material component is a fish or other piece of food that cats would find tasty.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Greater Cat Swarm*
                      Tiny Animal (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8 (54 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Size, +3 Dex), touch 15, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (3d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (3d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Scent, Half Damage from Slashing and Piercing Weapons, Swarm traits
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 4, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Balance +11, Climb +7, Hide +15, Jump +11, Listen +8, Move Silently +12, Spot +8
*Feats:*                Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Run
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    5
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Neutral
*Advancement:*          None
*Level Adjustment:*     ---


_"Maybe they just want the fish we caught Abner."_

Cat Swarms are fairly unusual, but possible when food is scarce, and they are willing to band together to hunt in packs.  Or summoned magically.  Magic pretty much screws the rules of nature over.  And cats seem attracted to magic somehow...

*Distraction (Ex)*: Any living creature beginning its turn in the swarms area must make a DC 16 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or be Nauseated for 1 round.  Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of the swarm must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level).  Using skills that involve patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Skills*: Cat Swarms have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks.  They also have a +8 Racial Balance and Jump checks.  Cats can use their Dex or Str bonus for Climb or Jump checks, whichever is better.  Their Hide Bonus increases to +8 in areas of heavy undergrowth or tall grass.

*Combat*: Cat swarms rely on sneaky ambush tactics to get prey (or to take down larger opponents of their magic using master).




Summon Cat Swarm III 
Conjuration (Summoning, see text)
*Level:* Drd 7, Kitty 7, Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* 1 Swarm of Cats
*Duration:* 1 round/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is identical to the Summon Feline spell, but instead of summoning one of the creatures from the list, you instead summon a Planar Cat Swarm (see below for the swarms stats).  Material component is a fish or other piece of food that cats would find tasty.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Planar Cat Swarm*
                      Tiny Magical Beast (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             15d8+15 (82 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+2 Size, +4 Dex), touch 16, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +11/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (4d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (4d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction, Whirling Frenzy
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Scent, Half Damage from Slashing and Piercing Weapons, Swarm traits, DR 5/Magic, Energy Resistance 5 (Cold, Electricity, Fire)
*Saves:*                Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +12, Climb +8, Hide +16, Jump +12, Listen +8, Knowledge (The Planes) -1, Move Silently +13, Spot +8
*Feats:*               Alertness, Dodge, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Run
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*    10
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:*          None
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

_"Whut the hell?  Hey Bert! They got cats in Limbo too."_

Cat Swarms have somehow managed to infiltrate the highways and byways in between the Planes and have managed to make a sort of ecological niche as packs of kitties roam freely from Plane to Plane.  needless to say long exposure to odd energies has made some significant changes to them...

*Distraction (Ex)*: Any living creature beginning its turn in the swarms area must make a DC 18 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or be Nauseated for 1 round.  Spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of the swarm must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level).  Using skills that involve patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Whirling Frenzy (Ex)*: Planar Cat Swarms are more adept at combat than others of their kind, and their Swarm attack does an extra =1d6 damage.

*Skills*: Cat Swarms have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks.  They also have a +8 Racial Balance and Jump checks.  Cats can use their Dex or Str bonus for Climb or Jump checks, whichever is better.  Their Hide Bonus increases to +8 in areas of heavy undergrowth or tall grass.

*Combat*: Planar Cat Swarms are slightly more intelligent than regular cats, and fighting with them should be taken with more care than usual.  They have been known to lead parties into ambushes to steal their food stores, or grms to trade for fishies (or whatever the hell passes of fishies in the Abyss).  But they have also been known to save or help those who have been kind ot them, and are very loyal.  They still remain temperamental and curious despite loyalty, so still expect some troubles from them.  Can't expect tooo much peace and quiet when the kitties are around.




The Death Purr  
Evocation (Sonic)
*Level:* Kitty 7, Purr 7
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Long (400 ft + 40 ft/level)
*Area:* 80' Radius Spread
*Duration:* Concentration (maximum 1 round/2 levels)
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

"puuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"

This spell begins with you purring.  This deep purr eventually begins to expand outwards and vibrate apart everything in it's area of effect.  Everything within  80' must make a Fortitude Save each round the spell is maintained, with the Save DC increasing by +1 cumulatively each round.  When the first Save is failed living beings are knocked prone (or begin to fall from the sky if flying) and Dazed for 1 round.  When the second Save is failed opponents are Stunned 1 round and take Sonic damage equal to your Caster Level.  When the third Save is failed the opponents take 10d6 Sonic Damage and are Stunned 1 round.  If a fourth Save is failed they are dead.  Inanimate objects and nonliving beings within the area take 5d6 Sonic damage each round the spell is maintained.  You may move the Area of Effect up to 30' per round.



This is Unacceptable  
Evocation (Force)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Long (400 ft + 40 ft/level)
*Effect:* Ray
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell creates a pencil thin Ray of Force (hence why the Humans refer to this spell as "Force beam").  If the caster succeeds in making a ranged Touch Attack, his opponent takes 2d6 Force damage per caster level (maximum 50d6).

_Focus_: A small metal wand.



Velcro Cat 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/level (D)

"I stix."

You gain a +12 Enhancement Bonus to Grapple Checks, and a +8 Circumstance Bonus on Balance, Climb, and Sleight of Hand checks.  You also gain the Improved Grapple and Improved Trip Feats, no longer take Size Penalties to Trip or Grapple Checks, and may use your Strength or Dexterity Modifier for Grapple Checks, whichever is greater.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a bottle of glue which is consumed by the casting of the spell).



War Kitteh  
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level

Upon casting this spell you assume the form of a War Kitteh!  I.E. a really big housecat of firm and meanish demeanor.  You gain the following changes:

+22 Str, +8 Dex, +14 Con

A Primary Claw Attack doing 2d6 +Str Modifier, and Secondary Bite Attack doing 2d8 + half Str Modifier.  A Full Attack gets you 2 Claws and 1 Bite. 

Base Land and Climb Speed of 50'

Natural Armor Bonus increases by +10, and you gain a +10 Luck Bonus to AC.

Low Light Vision, Dark Vision 120', Scent

Large Size Class

Improved Grab (Ex): When you succeed in making a Claw attack you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you may Rake.

Pounce (Ex): When you charge you may still perform a Full Attack.

Rake (Ex): When you perform a Grapple or Charge you gain 2 Rake Attacks.  Your attack rolls and Damage are the same as your claw attacks.

Spell Resistance equal to your Hit Dice plus your twice your Charisma Modifier.

+8 Enhancement Bonus to Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.



You Has A Flavor Too 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature or Object touched
*Duration:* 10 Minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Negates (plus see text)
*Spell Resistance:* No

"OMG I taste like BBQ."

Your victim becomes particularly tasty for the duration of the spell.  Should anything bite him they must make a Willpower Save, or decide to concentrate exclusively on him in combat as they simply must eat him.  They will ignore other targets (but can still flee if doing so would put them in danger of death or capture).  They also gain a +1 Morale Bonus on attack and damage rolls against him.  Material component is a bit of tasty food.



You Make Kitty Scared 
Enchantment [Mind-Affecting, Compulsion]
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. +5 ft./2 levels)
*Area:* 60' Spread
*Duration:* 1 Minute/level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

"Hep meeeeeeeeeee!"

This spell must be cast while in Kitty Form, or while you are being attacked/threatened/being targeted by a spell from an opponent at least 2 Size classes bigger than yourself.  All beings in the area of effect must make a Willpower Save or be enraged at your opponent for scaring the poor defenseless Kitty. They will do whatever is necessary to protect you from him, including attacking, even if the opponent is obviously out of their league.  They will continue to attack even if you flee the area to "buy you time".  Once they are at half or hit points or less they get another save to break out of the spell.



Detect Munchies 
Shamelessly copied from Draco Dei with his permission
Divination
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 60'
*Area:* Quarter circle emanating from you to the extreme of the range
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 minutes/level
You detect substances you can eat or drink. This will detect living creatures but only if you have eaten such a creature before and could reasonably expect to defeat it if you faced in a battle to the death with yourself naked, weaponless and without magic or psionics, fleshed undead are detected as spoiled meat if you have ever eaten a member of that species. Thus you could theoretically detect ghouls made from humans if you have ever eaten human flesh, but skeletons or ghosts could not be detected. The amount of information revealed depends on how long you study a particular area, subject or place:
1st round: Presences or absence of food.
2nd round: Number clumps of food and tastiness of the one you like best.
3rd round: The volume and tastiness of each piece of food in area. Also gives indication if any of them are poisoned with ingested or contact poison. This is an indication for the area as a whole and not for any individual piece of food in it.
Tastiness levels:
{table][tr][td]Tastiness|    Aura Strength
Spoiled|    Dim
Unpalatable|    Faint
Average|    Moderate
Tasty    |Strong
Gourmet|    Extreme
4th round: The type of each piece of food. Which pieces of food, if any, are poisoned.
5th and later rounds: May make one attempt per poisoned food item to identify the poison used (See Detect Poison). You may only make one attempt per round and only one attempt for each poisoned item. Note that if you have the Alchemy skill then each attempt actually might consist of two rolls.
Note: Like all the other detect spells this one can penetrate barrier but has its limits. If the caster has been unable to obtain food for at least 2 days then double the thicknesses, or if they are within 5 days of starving to death then instead triple them



Spell originally by Norr
Death From Overcuteness! 
Enchantment (Mind affecting, Death)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Full Round
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 caster levels)
*Target:* One creature / 3 caster levels
*Duration:* Instantaneous (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will and Fortitude partial, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You are the cutest thing alive. All will fall before you.

You tap into the power of Kitty and briefly become an avatar of cuteness. Woe be to all on who you focus your fuzzy attention.
As you finish casting this spell all targets must make a Willpower save. Upon a failed save, a targets skull asplodes from cuteness overload, releasing a spray of rainbows and butterflies. Upon a successful save, a target fails to grasp the universal force you represent, proving they dont appreciate you or cats in general. Such targets must make a Fortitude save or suffer 2 points of damage to its Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma scores and be dazed for two rounds. A successful Fortitude save negates the ability damage and reduces the dazed duration to one round.

_Focus_: a small bell and a colored ribbon, which must be worn at the time of casting.
Spell originally by Norr



You will have noticed some of the spells under level list Kitty #.  Some PrC's allow access to the Kitty Magic spell list which is as follows:

*0*: Arcane Mark, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Know Direction, Purify Food and Drink, Mage Hand, Message, Naturewatch, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Resistance, Silent Portal, Touch of Fatigue
*1*: Accelerated Movement, Alarm, Bloodhound, Calm Animals, Camouflage, Cause Fear, Charm Animals, Charm Person, Critical Strike, Dead End, Detect Animals and Plants, Detect Munchies, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Snares and Pits, Detect Munchies, Distract, Distract Assailant, Ebon Eyes, Embrace the Wild, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, I Has a Flavor, Insightful Feint, Instant Search, Hawkeye, Hide from Animals, Hypnotism, Jump, Lay of the Land, Lightfoot, Living Prints, Magic Fang, Marked Object, Nerveskitter, Net of Shadows, Pass Without Trace, Remove Scent, Serene Visage, Silent Portal, Sleep, Snowshoes, Speak With Animals, Spontaneous Search, Stalking Brand, Summon Feline 1, Surefoot, Swift Expeditious Retreat, True Strike, Ventriloquism, You Has a Flavor Too
*2*: Align Fang, Baleful Transposition, Balancing Lorecall, Bear's Endurance, Blur, Cat's Grace, Dark Vision, Daze Monster, Detect Thought's, Eagle's Splendor, Easy Climb, Entice Gift, Fell the Greatest Foe, Hold Animal, Invisibility, Jagged Tooth, Knock, Lion's Charge, Listening Lorecall, Locate Object, Misdirection, Mountain Stance, Nature's Favor, Portal Alarm, Protection from Arrows, Rebuke, See Invisibility, Scare, Speak to Allies, Spider Climb, Summon Feline II, Surefooted Stride, Swift Haste, Touch of Idiocy, Veil of Shadow, Whispering Wind
*3*: A Cat's Revenge, Arcane Sight, Blink, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Claws of Darkness, Deeper Dark Vision, Deep Slumber, Displacement, Find the Gap, Forestfold, Greater Magic Fang, Longcat, Mesmerizing Glare, Haste, Heroism, Hold Person, Lesser Telepathic Bond, Non-Detection, Safe Clearing, Shadow Cache, Suggestion, Summon Cat Swarm I, Summon Feline III, Tremor Sense, Unluck
*4*: Charm Monster, Commune with Nature, Detect Scrying, Displacer Form, Fear, Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility, Implacable Pursuer, It Was the Dog, Know Vulnerabilities, Locate Creature, Nom Nom Nom, Scrying, Shout, Summon Feline IV, Superior Magic Fang
*5*: Aggressive Cat is Aggressive, Basement Cat, Ceiling Cat, Dander Blast, Defensive Cat is Defensive, Dominate Person, Do Not Want, Feeblemind, Find the Path, Happy Cat, Hold Monster, Mass Eagle's Splendor, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Nightstalkers Transformation, Passwall, Pew Pew Pew, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Sending, Serious Cat, Shadow Form, Summon Cat Swarm II, Summon Feline V, Symbol of Sleep, Teleport
*6*: Analyze Dweomer, Aura of Terror, Bite of the Were Tiger, Hide the Path, Imperious Glare, Interplanar Telepathic Bond, I See What You Did There, Legend Lore, Mass Cat's Grace, Mass Suggestion, Mislead, Phantasmal Disorientation, Probe Thoughts, Shadow Walk, Summon Feline VI, True Seeing, You Make Kitty Scared!
*7*: Cat Gravity, Cloudwalkers, Evil Glare, Gimme A Break Here!, Greater Arcane Sight, Greater Scrying, Greater Teleport, Hide from Dragons, Hiss of Sleep, Phase Door, Plane Shift, Shifting Paths, Summon Cat Swarm III, Summon Feline VII, The Death Purr, Vision
*8*: Dander Explosion, Demand, Discern Location, Fierce Pride of the Beastlands, Greater Shout, Lion's Roar, Mind Blank, Moment of Prescience, Otto's Irresistible Dance, Summon Feline VIII
*9*: Astral Projection, Big Kitty, Dander Tornado, Death by Overcuteness, Etherealness, Foresight, Four LOLCats of the Apocalypse, Nappy Times, Nature's Avatar, Programmed Amnesia, Summon Feline IX, This is Unacceptable, War Kitteh



EPIC KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 

Spells from the Epic Handbook included among Kitty Magic are: Enlsave, Eternal Freedom, and Let Go of Me.

Beehold Da Ninjaz! 
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 79
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Area:* 160'
*Duration:* 20 hours
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 711,000 GP; 14 days; 28,440 xp.  Seed: Fortify.  Factors: Change Touch to 160' Area (+28 DC), Raise Bonus to +4 (+6 DC), Gives Bonus to multiple categories (+16 DC), +3d6 Sneak Attack (+6 DC), grants extra Feat (+2 DC), gives Evasion ability (+4 DC).

All feline (or partly feline) Allies within the spells Area of Effect gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dexterity, Armor Class, Reflex Saving Throws, and the following Skill Checks: Spot, Listen, Hide, and Move Silently.  They also gain +3d6 Sneak Attack, the Weapon Finesse Feat, and the Evasion ability (see PHB page 50).  



Carpet Is My Secret Weapon 
Evocation (Electricity)
*Spellcraft DC:* 89
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 Free Action
*Range:* Touch
*Area:* 5' Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 801,000 GP; 16 days; 32,040 xp.  Seed: Energy.  Factors: +20d6 (+40 DC), No Verbal Component (+2 DC), Quickened (+28 DC)

Scuffing your feet builds up a hell of a static charge, doing 30d6 electrical damage.



Catnarok 
Transmutation
*Spellcraft DC:* 81
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* 12,000 ft.
*Area:* 160' Radius
*Duration:* 16 rounds
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 729,000 GP; 15 days; 29,160 xp. Seed: Destroy. Factors:  +10d6 damage (+20 DC), increased duration (+8 DC), change target to 160' Radius Area (+24 DC).

When you cast this spell tow gigantic, indistinct catlike figures (one white, one black) appear above the battleground and begin fighting one another.  Anything in the 160' Radius area they appear over takes 30d6 untyped damage.  If any targets are reduced to -10 hp (or 0 hp in the case of Constructs, Undead, objects, etc.) they are disintegrated.



Caturday 
Conjuration (Healing)
*Spellcraft DC:* 76
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 300 ft.
*Area:* 2560' Area 
*Duration:* Permanent
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)
*To Develop:* 594,000 GP; 12 days; 23,760 xp.  Seed: Life.  Factors: Type Change (+5 DC), Change Target to 2,560' Area with 300' Range (+44DC).

When this spell is cast all feline Animals or feline/partly feline beings of any other creature Type with an intelligence of 3 or less become Awakened as per the Awaken spell.



Ceiling Cat Makes His Glorious Appearance in Da Sky! 
Illusion (Figment)
*Spellcraft DC:* 51
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 12,000 ft.
*Area:*  Up to twenty 30 ft. cubes
*Duration:* 20 Minutes
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 459,000 GP; 9 days; 18,360 xp.  Seeds: Afflict, Delude.  Factors: Affects all sense (+10 DC), Scripted (+9 DC), Increase Penalty to -10 (+16 DC)

A great catlike being appears in the clouds staring down at the poor mortals, causing all in the Area of Effect to take a -10 Morale penalty to all attack rolls, checks, and Saving throws.



Epic Cheezeburger 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Spellcraft DC:* 57
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 300'
*Area:* 160'
*Duration:* 20 hours or until completed
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 513,000 GP; 10 days; 20,520 xp.  Seed: Compel.  Factors: Can ask the unreasonable (+10 DC), x4 Range (+4 DC), Change Target to 160' Area Radius (+24 DC)

You summon what appears to be an extra special nifty Cheezeburger that all opponents within the Area of Effect will kill to possess, even fighting their own friends and family.  Once someone grabs the Cheezeburger, the spell ends, and it disappears.



Invisible Something 
Illusion (Glamer)
*Spellcraft DC:* 55
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Free Action
*Range:* Personal or Touch 
*Target:* Yourself or any creature/object up to 2000 pounds
*Duration:* 200 minutes or until expended (D)
*Saving Throw:* None, or Will negates (Harmless, Object)
*Spell Resistance:* No or Yes (Harmless, Object)
*To Develop:* 495,000 GP; 10 days; 19,800 xp.  Seed: Conceal.  Factors: Isn't ended if you attack (+4 DC), Blocks Divination spells (+6 DC), Quickened (+28 DC), 

You may turn yourself or another creature/object invisible.  Perfect for Invisible Bikes, Sandwiches, and assorted weaponry.



Iz it can be vengence tiem? 
Necromancy (Death)
*Spellcraft DC:* 99
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 300 ft.
*Area:* 160'
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Partial 
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 891,000 GP; 18 days; 35,640 xp.  Seed: Slay.  Factors: Change Target to 160' Area (+24 DC), Affects up to 160 HD (+8 DC), +10 to DC of Subject's Save (+20 DC), +10 on caster level check to overcome Target's Spell Resistance (+20)

You call forth the paw of the Great Kitteh in da Sky, which crushes all your Enemies in the Area of Effect if they fail their Saving Throw (or does 3d6+20 damage if they succeed).  



Mawm? 
Conjuration (Healing)
*Spellcraft DC:* 33
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature Touched 
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Yes (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless
*To Develop:* 297,000 GP; 6 days; 11,880 xp.  Seed: Heal.  Factors: Heals Permanent Ability Damage (+6 DC), restores negative levels (+2 DC), 

The Mother of All Kitties appears and gives you a brief supporting hug, removing all disease, blindness, deafness, hit point damage, ability damage, negative levels gained within the last 20 weeks, and leaving bings healed by negative energy (i.e. Undead) with only 1d4 hp if they fail a Save.

----------


## Bhu

OMG! They Killkenny! 
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Spellcraft DC:* 86
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect:* 2 Summoned Creatures
*Duration:* 20 Rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 774,000 GP; 15 days; 30,960 xp.  Seed: Summon.  Factors: Summon 2 CR 20 creatures (+72 DC)

With a clap of Thunder you summon two horrifying Kilkenny Cats (see below for stats).  They appear where you designate, and attack immediately on your turn.  If you can communicate with them you can direct them not to attack, to attack particular enemies, or perform other action.  They act normally on the last round of the spell (which in their case means they're still probably attacking), and disappear at the end of their turn.

*Kilkenny Cats*
                      Medium Outsider
*Hit Dice:*             45d8+450 (653 hp)
*Initiative:*           +13 
*Speed:*                100 ft. (20 squares)
*Armor Class:*          38 (+13 Dexterity, +15 Natural), touch 23, flat-footed 25
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +45/+52
*Attack:*               Claw +58 melee (1d6+7/18-20)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +58 melee (1d6+7/18-20) and 1 Bite +58 melee (1d6+3/18-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Improved Grab, Pounce, Rake, Augmented Criticals, Terrible Wounds
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Low Light Vision, Scent, SR 30, Fast Healing 20, DR 20/Epic, Ferocity, Evasion, Improved Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Improved Uncanny Dodge
*Saves:*                Fort +34, Ref +37, Will +29
*Abilities:*            Str 24, Dex 36, Con 30, Int 12, Wis 20, Cha 20
*Skills:*               Balance +61, Hide +61, Jump +61, Listen +53, Move Silently +61, Search +49, Spot +53, Survival +26, Tumble +61
*Feats:*                Cleave, Devastating Critical (Bite, Claw), Great Cleave, Improved Critical (Bite, Claw), Improved Multiattack, Multiattack, Overwhelming Critical (Bite, Claw), Power Attack, Power Critical (Bite, Claw), Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Bite, Claw)
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary, or Pair
*Challenge Rating:*     20
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:*          46+ HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

_"Look Bert, it's two cats fighting it out.  My money is on the black one."_

_"Abner...cats don't get that big...I think we'd best leave..."_

Kilkenny Cats appear to be exceptionally large and unhealthily tough housecats.  They love to fight, and it's probably best to give them a wide berth.  After all they may put aside fighting each other to fight you...
Killkenny Cats understand Common and Cat, but will only respond in Cat.

*Improved Grab (Ex)*: If the Kilkenny Cat hits successfully with it's Claw attack it may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it may Rake the next round.

*Pounce (Ex)*: The Kilkenny Cat can make a Full Attack at the endof a charge, including Rake Attacks.

*Rake (Ex)*: The Kilkenny Cats have 2 extra Rake attacks during a Grapple or Pounce.  To hit rolls and damage are the same as their Claw attacks.

*Augmented Criticals (Ex)*:  The Killkenny Cats Natural Attacks threaten a critical on a roll of 18-20 (this includes the Bonus they get for the Improved Critical Feat).  Killkenny Cats may critically hit creatures that are normally immune to critical hits due to Type, such as Undead.

*Terrible Wounds (Ex)*: Wounds inflicted by Kilkenny Cats are terrible, ripping out chunks of the enemy and causing spectacular blood loss.  Any round a Kilkenny Cat successfully hits an enemy with it's claws or bite, the opponent suffers a cumulative -1 penalty to attack and damage rolls.  In other words if he gets hit he's at -1, if he gets hit again the next round he's at -2, etc.

*Ferocity (Ex)*: Kilkenny Cats may fight without penalty, even when disabled or dying.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*: Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*: Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Evasion (Ex)*: Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Improved Evasion (Ex)*: Identical to the ability listed on page 51 of the PHB.

*Skills*: Kilkenny Cats may use their Strength or Dexterity Modifier for Jump Checks.

*Combat*: The Killkenny Cats normally spar with one another incessantly.  They'll bicker over anything.  Against most opponents they usually charge and rake or grapple and rake.  That seems to work pretty well for them so they haven't realy thought of tactics much more complicated (though it's assumed they can if the need arises).



Pwnd 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Fear, Mind-Affecting)
*Spellcraft DC:* 70
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 300 ft.
*Target:* One living creature
*Duration:* 5120 minutes
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*To Develop:* 630,000 GP; 13 days; 25,200 xp.  Seed: Afflict.  Factors: Increase Duration to 5120 minutes (+32 DC), -12 Penalty (+20 DC), Target loses sight and hearing (+4 DC)

A giant litterbox falls from the sky smashing one opponent and covering him in unmentionables, and granting him a -12 Morale Penalty to attack rolls, checks, and saving throws if he fails his Will save (as well as making him deaf and blind) for the duration of the spell.



Mr. Schrodinger You Are Now My _____ 
Transmutation (Teleportation)
*Spellcraft DC:* 53
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Free Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Yourself and other touched creatures/objects weighing up to 1000 lbs.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None or Will Negates (see text) 
*Spell Resistance:* No or Yes (Will negates)
*To Develop:* 477,000 GP; 10 days; 19,080 xp.  Seed: Transport.  Factors:Allows Interplanar Travel (+4 DC), teleports unwilling creatures (+4 DC), Quickened (+28 DC)

With a touch you may teleport yourself or another creature/object of the appropriate weight (if they fail a save) anywhere in the world, or even to the Astral Plane.



Kitty Domains 



Purr Domain 
*Granted Power:* Spells you cast that have a Radius area of effect (and have the Sonic descriptor or are Domain spells) are increased +5 ft.  For example if the spell normally affects a 20' radius it now effects a 25' radius.
*1:*Insidious Rhythm
*2:*Dissonant Chant
*3:*Tremor
*4:*Battle Hymn?
*5:*Resonating Agony
*6:*Sympathetic Vibration
*7:*The Death Purr*
*8:*Earthquake
*9:*Implosion


Dander Domain 
*Granted Power:* The Difficulty Class for Saving Throws against your Domain spells is +2.
*1:*Wall of Dander (Smoke)
*2:*Cloud of Bewilderment
*3:*Prickling Torment
*4:*Whelm, Mass
*5:*Dander Blast*
*6:*Overwhelm
*7:*Choking Dander (Cobwebs)
*8:*Dander Explosion*
*9:*Dander Tornado*


Mischief Domain 
*Granted Power:* Add Bluff, Hide, and Move Silently to your Class Skill list.
*1:*You Has A Flavor Too*
*2:*Baleful Transposition
*3:*A Cat's Revenge*
*4:*It Was the Dog
*5:*Phantasmal Thief
*6:*Mislead
*7:*Gimme A Break Here
*8:*Otto's Irresistible Dance
*9:*Time Stop


Big Kitty Domain 
*Granted Power:* You gain the Powerful Build ability described on page 12 of the Expanded Psionics Handbook.
*1:*Divine Favor
*2:*Bulls Strength
*3:*Longcat*
*4:*Divine Power
*5:*Bite of the Weretiger
*6:*Tenser's Transformation
*7:*Giant Size
*8:*Leonal's Roar
*9:*Big Kitty*


Help! Domain 
*Granted Power:* You cast Conjuration (Summoning) spells at +2 Caster Level.
*1:*Summon Feline I*
*2:*Summon Feline II*
*3:*Summon Feline III*
*4:*Summon Feline IV*
*5:*Summon Feline V* 
*6:*Summon Feline VI* 
*7:*Summon Feline VII* 
*8:* Summon Feline VIII*
*9:*Summon Feline !X*


Sneaky Sneakies Domain 
*Granted Power:* Once per day you can automatically succeed on a Hide or Move Silently roll.  You must choose before rolling your skill check to use this ability.  
*1:*Disguise Self
*2:*Invisibility
*3:*Invisibility Sphere
*4:*Invisibility, Greater
*5:*False Vision
*6:*Mislead
*7:*Invisibility, Mass
*8:*Screen
*9:*Invisibility, Superior


Curiosity Domain 
*Granted Power:* You may cast Divination Spells at +1 Caster Level.
*1:*Detect Secret Doors
*2:*Detect Thoughts
*3:*Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
*4:*Scrying
*5:*Ceiling Cat*
*6:*True Seeing
*7:*Scrying, Greater
*8:*Prying Eyes, Greater
*9:*Foresight


Begging Domain 
*Granted Power:* You may add Bluff, Diplomacy, and Knowledge (Local) to your Class Skills.
*1:*Friendly Face
*2:*Entice Gift
*3:*Prayer
*4:*Minor Creation
*5:*Major Creation
*6:*Heroes Feast
*7:*Gimme A Break Here*
*8:*True Creation
*9:*Unbinding


Hissing Fury Domain 
*Granted Power:*You are immune to Fear Effects.
*1:*Cause Fear
*2:*Scare
*3:*Evil Eye
*4:*Fear
*5:*Wail of Doom
*6:*Aura of Terror
*7:*Evil Glare
*8:*Shout, Greater
*9:*Power Meow Kill


Nap Domain 
*Granted Power:*You are immune to Sleep effects.
*1:*Sleep
*2:*Daze Monster
*3:*Deep Slumber
*4:*Remove Fatigue
*5:*Symbol of Sleep
*6:*Endless SLumber
*7:*Hiss of Sleep
*8:*Power Meow Stun
*9:*Nappy Times*


Scamper Domain 
*Granted Power:* You add Balance, Climb, Jump, and Tumble to your Class Skill List.
*1:*Expeditious Retreat
*2:*Spider Climb
*3:*Haste
*4:*Air Walk
*5:*Dimension Jumper
*6:*Primal Speed
*7:*Unicorn Heart
*8:*Celerity, Greater
*9:*Dimension Jumper, Greater


Catnip Domain 
*Granted Power:*You gain a +2 Sacred (or Profane) Bonus against Illusion and Enchantment spells.
*1:*Distract
*2:*Delusions of Grandeur
*3:*Reality Blind
*4:*Nightmare Terrain
*5:*Mind Fog
*6:*Illusory Pit
*7:*Dream Sight
*8:*Maddening Whispers
*9:*Sublime Revelry


Cat Domain 
*Granted Power:* Once per day you can automatically succeed at one Reflex Save.
*1:* Lightfoot
*2:* See Invisibility
*3:* Lion's Charge
*4:* Greater Invisibility
*5:* Shadow Form
*6:* Mass Suggestion
*7:* Greater Teleport
*8:* Sympathy 
*9:* Death by Overcuteness


All Domain spells not in the PHB may be found here or in the Spell Compendium.  Spells marked with * are new spells listed under Kitty Magic.


*KITTEH GAWDS*

{table=head]Deity|Alignment|Domains|
The Great Kitteh in Da Sky|Chaotic Good|Celestial, Glory, Good, Nobility, Sky|
The Bad Kitteh in Da Night|Chaotic Evil|Darkness, Domination, Evil, Kitty (Dragon) Below, Shadow, Wrath|
Outside Cat|Chaotic Good|Begging, City, Good, Sneaky Sneakies|
Mawm|Chaotic Good|Community, Family, Good, Healing, Truth|
The Mean Kitteh|Chaotic Evil|Dander, Destruction, Evil, Hissing Fury, Purr|
Itty Bitty|Chaotic Neutral|Curiosity, Help!, Mischief, Scamper|
Goober|Chaotic Neutral|Chaos, Luck, Mischief, Trickery|
The Alley Kat|Chaotic Neutral|Big Kitty, Courage, Retribution, Strength, War|
Housecat|Chaotic Neutral|Catnip, Charm, Nap, Protection|
Blue Eyes|Chaotic Evil|Death, Evil, Hissing Fury, Sneakie Sneakies|
Charmaine Pussyfoot|Chaotic Good|Celerity, Liberation, Trickery|
Mrrow|Neutral|Cat, Celerity, Charm, Trickery|

----------


## Bhu

NEW KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 


A Herd of Wildebeests Thunders Across the Plains of the Serengeti 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 10 Minutes/Level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Any sound your victim makes is amplified so loudly that it can be heard for miles.  If he fails his Saving Throw, he fails all Hide and Move Silently Checks for the Duration of the spell.  Best cast in dungeons that have lots of wandering monsters attracted by sound.  Listen rolls made within 30' of the victim take a -4 Penalty unless they are made to hear him in which case they gain a +30 Bonus.

Bug Bomb 
Evocation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Area:* 30' Radius
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You unleash a burst of poisonous white chemical fog, causing anything in the Area of Effect to make a Fortitude Save to avoid being poisoned.  For those who fail their Save initial and secondary damage is 2d4 Str, unless they are Vermin or have the Swarm Subtype in which case the damage is 2d4 Constitution.


Cataclysm 
Transmutation (Water)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9, Druid 9
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 10 Minutes (see text)
*Range:* 1 Mile/Level
*Area:* 1 Mile/Level Radius centered on you
*Duration:* 4d12 weeks
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

Cataclysm takes 10 minutes to cast, and another 10 minutes to take effect.  After that for the duration of the spell the winds in the area of effect increase to Moderate (11+ MPH, see DMG) and there is 1d8 inches of rain per day.  Ostensibly this has no immediate effect, but very soon it causes massive flooding.  Costs 100 xp.

Catalepsy 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One living creature
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The victim goes rigid and cannot move, and can be posed to hold any position.  This is identical to Hold Monster except the Paralysis lasts until the end of the spell without the victim getting a save each round to shake it off.  Focus is an iron rod.  

Catamount 
Conjuration (Calling)
*Level:* Kitty 7, Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 150 ft.
*Effect:* One mount
*Duration:* 1 week
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You summon a Swamplight Lynx (see MMII) to serve as a mount for 1 week.  If it ever gets more than 150' from you it leaves.  

Cataplexy 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude partial; see text.
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The victim becomes extremely weak and his speech and vision are impaired.  If he fails the Save he is Dazzled and takes a -4 Penalty to Strength for the duration of the spell in addition to falling prone and dropping any items he is holding. If the Save is successful he falls prone and drops whatever he is holding and is considered Dazzled for 1 round.  In both cases he cannot cast spells with Verbal components during the duration of being Dazzled.

Catapult 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your victim is flung into the air 30 feet plus 10 feet per caster Level, and takes subsequent falling damage when he comes back down.  If he encounters an object on the way up he takes 1d6 damage per 10 feet he did travel, and then takes falling damage as normal on the way back down.

Cataract 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One corporeal Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your victim suddenly goes blind while being hit with several hundred pounds of water.  If he fails his Save he is permanently blinded.  Whether or not he fails the Save he is struck by water falling from the sky which knocks him prone and does 1d6 damage per caster level (maximum 10d6).


Cat Burglaring 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Round/Level (D)

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dexterity, a +3 Dodge Bonus to Armor Class, a +5 Enhancement Bonus to Reflex Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Balance, Climb, Disable Device, and Open Lock checks.  You also gain the Trapfinding, Evasion (see pHB page 50), Defensive Roll (PHB 51), and Improved Evasion (PHB 51).  You gain a Climb Speed equal to your Land speed, and can always Take 10 on a Climb Check.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a Potion of Invisibility which is consumed by the casting of the spell).

Catcall 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Effect:* 20' Area centered on the primary target
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

As you jeer your primary target, anyone within the area of this spells effect must make a Willpower Save of their attitude towards him turns Hostile for the duration of the spell.  If the primary target fails his Save, he does not become Hostile towards himself, but does take a -8 Penalty to Bluff and Diplomacy rolls against other victims of the spell for it's duration.

Catfight 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* Any two beings, who must be no further than 30' apart
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

By yelling the mystical word "CATFIGHT!" you cause two being to make a Willpower Save.  Whichever of them fails the Save sees the other one as their mortal enemy.  It's best if they both fail, but even if only one fails it will still pursue the other to the exclusion of all else.  They will do their best to ignore everything else and attempt to get into melee combat with one another for the duration of the spell.  Cat Burglars like to pretend it only works on females, but it can target anyone.

Catnap 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Living Creature
*Duration:* 1 round
*Saving Throw:* Willpower negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your opponent must make a Willpower Saving Throw or become Unconscious for 1 round.

Cat Scratch Fevah 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 1, Ranger 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* No

For the duration of the spell your claws are coated with a mild venom, and if they damage an opponent he must make a Fortitude Save to avoid being poisoned.  Initial damage is a -1 to attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.  Secondary damage increases the Penalty to -2.  Penalties from the poison effect last 2d6 hours.

Catsplosion 
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* Multiple Cat Swarms
*Duration:* 1 Round/Level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

"FOOM!"

This spell summons 2d4 Cat Swarms per round.

Catsuit 
Illusion (Glamer)
*Level:* Kitty 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Willpower disbelief
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Any creature seeing your victim must make a Willpower Save or believe he is an appropriately sized cat.  He can't even speak to them as all they hear are meows, and the illusion fools all five senses with a failed save.  This lasts until Remove Curse or a similar spell is cast upon him, but once a being successfully Saves to disbelieve that individual no longer sees you as a cat.


Catwalk 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 2, Ranger 2
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is identical to the Accelerated Movement spell (see Spell Compendium), except that you also gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus on Balance and Move Silently Checks.  

Flea and Tick Spray 
Evocation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 60'
*Area:* Cone-Shaped Burst
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You unleash a burst of poisonous white chemical fog, causing anything in the Area of Effect to make a Fortitude Save to avoid being poisoned.  For those who fail their Save initial and secondary damage is 2d4 Str, unless they are Vermin in which case the damage is 2d4 Constitution.

Foof Ninja 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Creature 
*Duration:* 10 min./level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

The recipient of this spell can choose one opponent per round as a Free Action.  He gets an Enhancement Bonus on all rolls and a Deflection Bonus to AC equal to the difference in Size Class between himself and this opponent.  For example if you are Tiny and your opponent is Large the Bonus is +3.  If you are Fine and the opponent is Colossal the Bonus is +8.  If all your opponents are the same size class or smaller as yourself, I would suggest you cast a different spell.

Greater Jagged Tooth 
Transmutation
*Level:* Druid 5, Kitty 5, Ranger 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature per 3 Caster Levels
*Duration:* 10 min./level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

The critical threat range of all natural weapons doubles for the spells recipients.

Power Nap 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* Instantaneous (see text)

You cast this spell as you are laying down to sleep.  You receive a full 8 hour's rest in 1 minute.  You do not however recover spells cast in the last 8 hours or recover per day abilities.

Pussywillow 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/Level (D)

You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Constitution, a +3 Luck Bonus to Armor Class, a +5 Enhancement Bonus to Reflex Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Climb, Heal, Hide, and Survival checks.  Your Type changes to Plant for the duration of the spell.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell, including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a piece of Willow bark (which is consumed by the casting of the spell).

Slice and Dice 
Transmutation
*Level:* Druid 5, Kitty 5, Ranger 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature per 3 Caster Levels
*Duration:* 10 min./level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

The damage of each of the recipients Natural Weapons increases by 1 die.  For example if they have an attack doing 1d3+Str, it is now 2d3+Str.  If it normally does 2d6+Str, it now does 3d6+Str, etc.

Walk With Purpose Kitty 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 2, Ranger 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/Level (D)

While this spell is in effect, you can move at your normal speed when using Balance, Climb, Hide, Move Silently, and Tumble without taking any penalty on your check (this includes running or charging).  Your movement is not impeded by difficult terrain, nor does it provoke Attacks of Opportunity.

NEW EPIC KITTY MAGIC SPELLS 


Nuclear Catsplosion 
Conjuration (Summoning)(Chaotic)
*Spellcraft DC:* 240
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 75 ft.
*Effect :* 20 Planar Cat Swarms
*Duration:* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:*  Yes
*To Develop:* 216,000 GP, 4 days, 8640 XP

You Summon 1 Planar Cat Swarm each round for 20 rounds.



The Ultimate Cat-Fu Technique 
Conjuration (Teleportation)
*Spellcraft DC:* 55
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* Personal
*Target :* Self
*Duration:* 20 rounds
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:*  No
*To Develop:* 495,000 GP, 10 days, 19800 XP

This is identical to the Haste spell, except instead that when making a Full Attack Action you gain 4 extra attacks per weapon instead of 1.

----------


## Bhu

It won't let me revise the posts here (maybe they're too old or something) but if you go here:  http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1037.0

You can see the revised Cat Burglar Core Class.  Now with EPic Material and Feats.

----------


## Bhu

Additional revisements to core class have been made based on feedback over at minmaxboards.  Anyone have thoughts on the core class?

----------


## Bhu

Does anyone have any comments on the core class (particularly A Cats Prowess)?  If not I'll be finishing up the Epic material.

----------


## Bhu

Epic Cat Burglar  

You are among the worlds most famous cats.  Shrines are devoted to your magnificence.  Well in your mind maybe..

*Hit Die:* d6

*Skill Points at each Additional level:* 8 + Int modifier

*Enhanced Kitty Form:* The Epic Cat Burglar gets a new Enhanced Kitty Form ability beginning at level 21 (and every 3 levels thereafter), and may now choose from the Epic Kitty Forms listed below.

*Kitty Magic:* The Epic Cat Burglar gets a new Kitty Magic ability beginning at level 22 (and every 3 levels thereafter), and may now choose from the Epic Kitty Magic listed below.

*Burglaring:* The Epic Cat Burglar gets a new Burglaring ability beginning at level 23 (and every 3 levels thereafter), and may now choose from the Epic Burglaring abilities listed below.

*Bonus Feats:* The Epic Cat Burglar gains a Bonus Feat every 5 levels higher than 20th


Epic Enhanced Kitty Forms 

*Cutest...Kitteh...Evar Form*: (Prerequisites: Cute Kitty Form)  While in Kitty Form you may Fascinate all Opponents within 30 ft. as a Move Equivalent Action at will unless they make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).  If they fail the Save they are Fascinated so long as you continue to make a Move Equivalent Action each round to maintain the effect.  Basically as long as the bitty kitty plays with the dingle ball they will watch.  You may not use Cutest...Kitteh...Evar Form in combination with Ghost Cat, Grumpy Cat, Hairless Kitty, Mean Kitty, Non-Euclidean. or Sphynx Forms.

*Epic Kitty Form*: (Prerequisite: True Kitty) You gain +6 Charisma while in Kitty Form.

*Epic Sabre-Toof*: (Prerequisites: Sabre Toothed Kitty Form) If you successfully critical with a Bite attack while in Kitty Form, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Str Modifier) or die.

*Floaty Kitty*: Prerequisites: Winged Kitty Form) While in Kitty Form you have a Flight Speed equal to one and a half times your Land Speed with Perfect Maneuverability.

*Fwuffy Dwagon*: (Prerequisites: Dragon Kitty Form) You gain DR 20/Epic while in Kitty Form.

*Grumpy Cat*: (Mean Kitty Form) While in Kitty Form you gain Frightful Presence.  Whenever you make an Attack while in Kitty Form any Opponent within 30' who has less Hit Dice than you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Frightened for 2d4 rounds.  You may not combine Grumpy Cat with Cute Kitty Form or Cutest...Kitteh...Evar Form.

*Persian*: (Prerequisite: Foofy Kitty Form) You gain the Cold Subtype.  In addition you take no penalties while in falling snow or blizzards (See DMG or Frostburn) and are immune to non lethal damage cause by them.  You may not use Persian with Hairless Kitty Form or Sphynx.

*Pitty Kitty Form*: (Prerequisite: Debbil Kitty Form) Twice per day a while in Kitty Form you can automatically summon 2 Lemures, Bone Devils, or Bearded Devils, or 1 Erinyes, Horned Devil, or Ice Devil. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell. You may not use Pitty Kitty Form with Angel Kitty Form or Solar Kitty Form.

*Solar Kitty Form*: (Prerequisite: Angel Kitty Form)  While in Kitty Form you gain a +4 Sacred Bonus to all Saving Throws.  You may not use Solar Kitty Form along with Black Cat Form, Debbil Kitty Form, Non-Euclidean Kitty Form, Pitty Kitty Form, Wicked Kitty Form.

*Sphynx*: (Prerequisite: Hairless Kitty Form) You gain the Fire Subtype.  In addition you take no penalties while in Sandstorms (See DMG or Sandstorm) and are immune to non lethal damage cause by them.  You may not use Sphynx with Foofy Kitty Form or Persian.

*Wicked Kitty Form*: (Prerequisite: Black Cat Form): While in Kitty Form you may cast any spell with the word 'Curse' in the title, and your opponent receives no Saving Throw.  You must announce you are using this ability as you cast the spell, and may use it 3/day.  Wicked Kitty Form cannot be used with Angel Kitty Form or Solar Kitty Form.

Epic Kitty Magic 

*Asmodeus Was Mah Daddy!*:  You may cast Unholy Aura 3/day.

*Basement Cat's Gentle Reminder of Debt*: You may cast Energy Drain 3/day.

*Break the Rules*: You may cast Invoke Magic 3/day (see Lords of Madness).

*Epic Scamper Powers*: You may cast Freedom 3/day.

*Ghosty Kitteh*: You may cast Ghostform 5/day (see Complete Arcane).

*Glazed Stare Into Nothingness*: You may cast Foresight 3/day.

*I SAID These Are Not The Kitties You Are Looking For*: You may cast Programmed Amnesia 3/day (see Complete Arcane).

*Mawm's Watchful Gaze*: You may cast End to Strife 3/day (see Book of Exalted Deeds).

*Patron Deity of the Internet*: You may cast Holy Aura 3/day.

*Poopin' In Someone's Slippers*: You may cast Unbinding 3/day (See Defender's of the Faith).


Epic Burglaring 

*Defensive Flinch*: (Prerequisites: Defensive Roll) When using your Defensive Roll Ability you now take no damage with a successful Reflex Save.  You are no longer limited in your use of Defensive Roll.

*Epic Skill Mastery*: (Prerequisites: Skill Mastery) You may now Take 20 with the skills you chose via Skill Mastery.

*Improved Sneak Attack*: (Prerequisites: Sneak Attack) Any time you successfully do damage with a Sneak Attack your Opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Dex Modifier) or be Stunned 1d4 rounds.

*Infamous Opportunist*: (Prerequisites: Opportunist, Sneak Attack) You now get your Sneak Attack Dice with successful Attacks of Opportunity (with an additional +2d6 Sneak Attack dice).  

*Lucky Bastard (Su)* (Prerequisites: Improved Evasion) You now gain the benefits of Evasion while Helpless or sleeping.

*Schrodinger's Trip (Su)*:  As a Swift Action make a touch attack to trip an opponent of any Size Class within 60'.  If the touch attack is successful you immediately get a Trip Attack against your opponent using your Cha Modifier instead of your Strength Modifier (with a +4 Circumstance Bonus).  Your opponent does not get his Size Bonus to oppose this Check, and may not attempt to Trip you back if your attempt fails (nor do you provoke an Attack of Opportunity).

----------


## Bhu

As  I assume many of you will have no interest in epic material I will also open discussion on feats:  http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg7160#msg7160

epic feats are here: http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg7161#msg7161

----------


## Bhu

Kitty Feats have been revised and I await further feedback.

Also I added Intimidate as a class skill.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...7702#msg197702

I'm adding some new Kitty Magic spells if anyone wants a spell named after them.  Dibs go to those who have helped first  :Small Wink:

----------


## DracoDei

With the Kilkenny cats "Terrible Wounds" needs a way of getting rid of the penalty. Even "reduced by 1 for each full day that the character spends entirely at full hitpoints" would do if you want to make it pretty nasty. But I'm actually thinking that _Heal_ or _Regeneration_ should handle at least 1 point of it, if not all of it per casting.

Also, there is a difference of "and" vs "or" for _Mr. Schrodinger You Are Now My ______  as to if you HAVE to go along for the ride, or CAN'T.

----------


## Bhu

How about 'This penalty lasts until the wound is fully healed.'

Schrodinger was intentional.  You may teleport one being, either yourself or someone else.

----------


## DracoDei

> How about 'This penalty lasts until the wound is fully healed.'


That works.



> Schrodinger was intentional.  You may teleport one being, either yourself or someone else.


That was one of the two possibilities I thought you might mean. But then you need to alter the following line:
*Target:* Yourself and other touched creatures/objects weighing up to 1000 lbs.

----------


## Bhu

I peeked at the instructions for epic spells.  It's yourself and up to 1000 lbs which can be other beings.  I has fixed.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...7702#msg197702

some of you may notice your names in lights here *cough* debi, draco, norr, lix *cough*


may be more to come  :Small Wink:

----------


## DracoDei

Thank you very much!

 Is there any particular relationship between any of the persons and the spell effects?

----------


## Bhu

Not really.  I hadda batch of spells I wanted to do, and a group of people I wanted to say thank you by naming them after.  I still gotta make one for Lixie.

----------


## Bhu

Almost done.  

Debi's Doofus Maker 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Area:* 20' Area, centered on you
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You create a stupidification field that makes those around you dumber the closer they get to you.  Any creature entering the spell's Area of Effect becomes dumber, taking an Int Penalty based on their distance form you.  Opponents sharing your square or adjacent to you take an Int Penalty of -4.  Opponents 10' out take an Int Penalty of -3, 15' out take -2 Int, and 20' out they take -1 Int.  They are also known for making very obvious statements such as "OMG, you're a kitty!"  Focus is a small cat statuette.

Doctor Kethrian's All Purpose Solution 
Evocation (Fire, Chaos, Evil)
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Effect:* One or more flamin' Debbil Kitties
*Duration:* 1 Min./Level
*Saving Throw:* Reflex for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You create a swarm of energy that looks like little flaming little debbil kitties that hunt down your foes.  Upon completion of the spell you summon a number of flaming debbil kitties equal to your Caster Level (maximum of 15).  Each round the caster may direct one of the Debbil Kitties at a target as a Standard Action (debbil kitties not used before the spells duration expires disappear harmlessly).  Once directed at a target the debbil kitty flies towards it unerringly and explodes doing 5d6 fire damage in a 10' area.  If cast at night, or within areas of strong evil (such as the Area of Effect of a Desecrate or Evil Weather Spell) it does Vile damage instead.



Curse a La Chemus 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One Living Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your curse renders your opponent vulnerable to catnip.  If the victim fails his Save he experiences a surge of unexplained euphoria whenever he touches or accidentally ingests catnip, suffering a  -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks for as long as he maintains contact (which he will not willingly break) with the evil weed, plus 1d6 rounds after (if he ingests it it lasts for 1d6 hours).  Your victim will have to make a Willpower Save (same DC) to not roll about in catnip and suffer these ill effects if he finds some.  This can be removed by Wish, Miracle, Remove Curse or any other spell that would remove Bestow Curse.

Draco's Night Time Shenanigans 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your curse causes effects similar to what cat 'owners' refer to as 'crazy hour', with a dash of scizophrenia thrown in.  In most ways this works like the Confusion Spell if your victim fails his Save, with the exception of it only affecting a single target and some enhanced effects: 01-10: Attack caster with melee or ranged weapons (or close with caster if attack is not possible), with a -2 Penalty to the roll for not bothering to aim properly.  11-20: Act normally.  21-50: Stare fixedly into the nothingness, daring it to stare back.  51-70: Run in any random direction at top speed.  71-00: Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a familiar counts as part of the subject's self), with a -2 Penalty to the roll for not bothering to aim properly.  Material component is a large nut.

Unca Maat's Fond Embrace 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One Creature
*Duration:* Concentration
*Saving Throw:* Yes
*Spell Resistance:* No

Your spell causes your opponent to ignore everything in order to spend time cuddling you.  The creature you touch must make a Saving Throw or spend it's rounds cuddling you so long as you maintain concentration, during which time it loses it's Dexterity Bonus to AC.  If it is attacked or has another spell cast on it that isn't beneficial, it receives another Save to break the effect.

Ejo's Extemporaneous Enhancement 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Self or 1 Creature Touched
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (Harmless)

For the duration of the spell, you (or a creature you touch) may use your Cat Powah Bonus in additional ways. When this spell is cast choose one of the following options to apply your Cat Powah Bonus to for the spells duration (at which point it switches back to what you already had it set to):

It may be used to increase the Save DC of a Class Ability 

It may be used to increase the Bonus from a Class Ability

If you do not have the Cat Powah Class Ability you may instead gain 1 additional Daily Use of a Class Ability (which must be used before the spell expires), or if you have a Class Ability such as Eldritch Blast or Sneak Attack that provides damage dice you gain 1 extra die.  Note that if you have the I Is Kitteh, Hear Me Roar Feat you still use your Charisma Modifier, not your Charisma Score).  The Focus is a small cat statuette.

Norr's Nifty Rebuke 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Willpower Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You approach your victim and scritch behind his ears or under his chin (aka you make a melee touch attack) while muttering cutesy witticisms like "Whose Mama's widdle baby?" or "Whose got a furry little mustache?".  If he fails his Save, one of two things generally happen.  Roll a die.  On an even result his will is crushed by the combined shame felt by pets everywhere after being exposed to their 'owners' affections, and he takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.  On an odd result he flips out and screams gibberish ("THERE IS NO FURRY LITTLE MUSTACHE, THERE IS ONLY ZUUL!") and attacks everyone within reach.  For the duration of the spell he is subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior), except that he refuses to attack the caster.

Veekie's Sage Advice 
Divination
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/Level

In most ways this is fairly similar to Divination with a few exceptions.  The base chance for a correct divination is 75% + 1% per caster level, to a maximum of 95%, and you may aski 1 question per caster Level so long as it is not about the same subject.  Focus is a small cat statuette.

Lix Lorn's Patented Cat Scan 
Divination
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 min./level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Willpower Negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

By casting this spell and then glancing at another creature you immediately learn the following: Any negative Status conditions it is suffering, the presence of any magical effects upon it (though not what those effects are), whether or not one of it's Attributes or Hit Points are below normal, it's Alignment, and which of it's Saving Throws is the lowest.  Focus is a small cat statuette.

Sir Shadow's Sneaky Serf of Sneakinesses 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Target:* Your Familiar
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

This spell turns your Familiar into an exotic, somewhat unidentifiable Humanoid (well it looks Humanoid any way, it's Type doesn't change).  This Humanoid acts as your servant, lackey, and if truly unlucky your token mook as well.  It's changes are as follows:

_Size and Type:_ Size increases to Medium, Type remains Unchanged.

_Hit Dice:_ Unchanged.

_Speed:_ Base land speed increases to 30 ft unless it's already 30 ft. or better.

_Armor Class:_ Natural Armor Bonus increases by +2.

_Attacks:_ As the Familiar is now humanoid in shape and has hands it may now wield weapons.  

_Damage:_ Adjust the damage of the base creatures Natural Attacks due to size increase.

_Special Attacks:_ Retains any Special Attacks of the base creature, and becomes proficient with any Weapons, Shields or Armor that can be used by it's master.

_Special Qualities:_ Retains any Special Qualities of the base creature.

_Saves:_ May need to be recalculated due to Ability changes.

_Abilities:_  +8 Str if originally Tiny (+10 if Diminutive), +6 Con, -4 Dex if originally Tiny (-6 if Diminutive), +4 Int

_Skills:_ Unchanged.

_Feats:_ Unchanged.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.kongregate.com/games/nerd...od-vs-sun-king
http://www.kongregate.com/games/nerd...-vs-sun-king-2

A friend introduced me to these and asked if I'd do a quick Epic PrC based on them, so...

*CAT GOD* 

_"Woohoo! Burn, burn, burn!"_  

 Long, long ago in the deserts of antiquity an Evil Priest known as the Sun King attempted to usurp the position of the Kitteh Gawds.  His convoluted scheme involved building some temple to siphon off their power, and so become immortal.  Needless to say the Gawds were not pleased, and they empowered one of their agents to be their representative on Earth: the very first Cat God.  Since then, in times of need, those who have studied well the secret arts of catkind have been called upon to become representatives.

BECOMING A CAT GOD   
Cat Burglars who have entered the Feral PrC, and are liked by the Kitteh Gawds can vie to become one of these.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form, Big Kitty Magic 
*Casting*:  Must be able to cast a 9th Level spell from the Kitty Magic Spell List as a Spell-Like Ability.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcane) 12 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 12 ranks 
*Feats*:  Jibba Jabba, Any 2 0f the following: Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Consecrate Spell-Like Ability, Empower Spell-Like Ability, Boost Spell-Like Ability, Maximize Spell-Like Ability, Heighten Spell-Like Ability, Corrupt Spell-Like Ability, or Spell-Like Ability Focus
*Epic Feats*:  Any one of the Epic Feats listed below.


*Class Skills*
 The Cat God's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane, Nature, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8
1.   Celestial Overview, Deific Apotheosis
2.   Plague of Fire, Deific Apotheosis
3.   Plague of Vermin, Deific Apotheosis
4.   Plague of Death, Deific Apotheosis
5.   Unholy Weather, Deific Apotheosis
6.   Sow Discord, Deific Apotheosis
7.   Divine Curse, Deific Apotheosis
8.   Plague of Sheep, Deific Apotheosis
9.   Earthquake!, Deific Apotheosis
10. Ankh of Resurrection, Deific Apotheosis

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Cat God gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*Celestial Overview (Ex):* At 1st Level your Type changes to Outsider with the Native Subtype, and you gain a Fly Speed of 80 (Perfect).  You also get Hover as a Bonus Feat.

*Deific Apotheosis:*  At each Level of Cat God you gain one ability from the following list: 

Divine Rank 0 (prerequisites Level 10)

Immortality: You do not need to eat, sleep or breathe and do not age.  You are immune to aging and sleep effects.

Energy Resistance 10 to any 1 type (may be taken multiple times)

Spell Resistance 15 + CR

DR 10/Epic

Immunity to Mind-Affecting Effects

Immunity to Ability Drain and Damage and Energy Drain

Immunity to Petrification and Polymorph

Recalculate hit points to maximum hp per die


*Plague of Fire (Sp):*  You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Delayed Blast Fireball, Flame Strike, Meteor Swarm.  When used this ability may not be used again for 7 rounds (in the case of Meteor Swarm), 5 rounds (in the case of Delayed Blast Fireball), or 3 rounds (in the case of Flame Strike).

*Plague of Vermin (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Summon Monster IX.  However instead of the usual effects you Summon 1 Purple Worm or Bloodfiend Locust Swarm (see Fiend Folio) per Level of Cat God.  When used this ability may not be used again for 7 rounds.

*Plague of Death (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Create Undead (creates one Mummy per Cat God Level instead of the usual effect), Plague of Undead, Summon Monster IX (Summons one Entropic Reaper with the Evolved Undead Template applied 8 times). When used this ability may not be used again for 7 rounds.

*Unholy Weather (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Call Lightning Storm, Control Winds.  When used this ability may not be used again for 3 rounds.

*Sow Discord (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Symbol of Insanity (except that affected victims always attack the nearest creature).  When used this ability may not be used again for 6 rounds.

*Divine Curse (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Greater Bestow Curse (instead of the usual effects you may permanently Slow the victim as per the spell of the same name, or remove their ability to heal hit point or ability damage without magical aid).  When used you may target one opponent per Cat God Level, all of which must be within at least 30' of one another.  When used this ability may not be used again for 7 rounds.

*Plague of Sheep (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Baleful Polymorph (Except that you change opponents into sheep, and they do not retain alignment, language or memories.  They become a sheep in mind as well as body.).  When used you may target one opponent per Cat God Level, all of which muct be within at least 30' of one another.  When used this ability may not be used again for 7 rounds.

*Earthquake! (Sp):* You may now cast the following at will as Spell-Like Abilities: Earthquake.  When used this ability may not be used again for 6 rounds.

*Ankh of Resurrection (Su):*  A Contingency spell is permanently in effect on your person, and is activated when you fall to 0 or less hit points (it may only be used once per 24 hours).  When the Contingency is activated you receive the benefits of a Heal spell.  Also one opponent per Cat God Level within 30' must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is Charisma based) or be Teleported in a random direction as per the Teleport spell).

PLAYING A CAT GOD 
 You represent cat kind as a whole.  The Gawds were too competitive to lend one of their priests to represent them all as a whole, and so you were chosen as you were a paragon of all that is Kitteh.  Which oddly enough requires you to become a blunt instrument of destruction.  Go figure... 
*Combat*: You were sent to cleanse the world of false gods and their minions, and as such you have a variety of powers related to blowing stuff up or killing people.  Which you try not to take too much glee in.
*Advancement*: You are gently prompted from a dozen of so directions by the entire Kitteh Pantheon as to how you may best represent them.  Fortunately you can relieve stress by setting things on fire.
*Resources*: So long as it benefits the Kitteh Gawds you have carte blanche.

CAT GODS IN THE WORLD 
_"I'll be back!"_ 
 The enemies of the Church are legion, and so are their minions.   Since much of their power is based off the number of accumulated minions, you spend your days plowing through said mooks like a hot knife through butter.  You also kinda worry about how much you're beginning to enjoy it.
*Daily Life*: Much of your days are spent raining fire and locusts upon the evils of the world.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: While they are generally lone agents the Cat Gods are members of the Church, and do have a not inconsiderable pull within it.

NPC Reaction 
 Cats love you.  Other races are considerably less passionate, given your destructive tendencies.

CAT GODS IN THE GAME 
 DM's should consider well before allowing an agent of the Kitteh Gawds, who are whimsical and known for being troublesome and interfering, into his campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for goofy campaigns.
*Encounters*: Cat Gods will usually be encountered smiting the enemies of the Kitteh Gawds (or just cats in general).

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The  PC's have been hired to protect a temple by some skeevy guy in a robe, only to arrive to find a glowing cat burning it to the ground and unleashing hordes of undead.  So there goes another paycheck...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Lix Lorn

Those are really fun games. My kongregate avatar is from them, iirc.

----------


## Bhu

Hi Lix!  Didja like yer cat spell?

----------


## Lix Lorn

I diiid. ^^ (cuddles)

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the slowness in editing.  I had a disability hearing last week, and I got diagnosed with possible kidney disease so things have been super busy.

Lix, if you're a fan of Nerdook's games you might wanna peek at this: http://www.kongregate.com/games/nerd...ngeons-of-kong

----------


## Debihuman

I have to say, although I'm not as active on this board as I used to be, this thread is still just as fun and funny as when I first saw it. 

I hope everything goes well for you Bhu. Kidney disease sounds serious. I hope you have good doctors!

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Thanks Debi! *hugs*

Did you like your spell?

----------


## Bhu

Ye Cat God is done and up for review

----------


## Bhu

http://www.kongregate.com/games/nerd...omplete=deadly

And so I find myself inspired by Nerdook once again...

*SAVAGE FERAL* 


_"Ffffffftttttt.."_  

 Much like the traditional Feral you decided to leave civilized life behind, you just dispensed with all that mysticism and nonsense about the secret lore of cats.  You just decided to be an ass-kicker.  Because quite frankly there's a lot of asses need kicking.  Plus nice old ladies give you free salmon.  Wherefore you are kind to them and assist where you can.  You also look out for the less fortunate critters of the world.

BECOMING A SAVAGE FERAL   
The appropriate levels in Cat Burglar will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Cat Burglar*:  Must have attained at least 6th Level as a Cat Burglar.
*Skills*:  Hide 8 Ranks, Listen 8 Ranks, Move Silently 8 Ranks, Spot 8 Ranks, Survival 8 ranks
*Feats*:  At least 2 Kitty Feats, one of which must be Cattitude

*Class Skills*
 The Savage Feral's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Forever Kitty, Segue
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    A Cats Speed
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    A Cats Claws
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    A Cats Rage
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    A Cats Speed
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    A Cats Claws
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    A Cats Rage
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    A Cats Speed
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    A Cats Claws
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    A Cats Rage
11.+8    +3     +7     +3    A Cats Speed
12.+9    +4     +8     +4    A Cats Claws
13.+9    +4     +8     +4    A Cats Rage
14.+10   +4     +9     +4    A Cats Speed
15.+11   +5     +9     +5    A Cats Claws
16.+12   +5     +10    +5   A Cats Rage
17.+12   +5     +10    +5    A Cats Speed
18.+13   +6     +11    +6    A Cats Claws
19.+14   +6     +11    +6    A Cats Rage
20.+15   +6     +12    +6    Lord of the Kitties
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Savage Feral gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Forever Kitty (Ex):*  Choose any 1 Kitty Form.  You are now permanently stuck in that Kitty Form, and can no longer become human.  You can only speak now if you have the Jibba Jabba Feat. You are immune to spells or abilities that would detect your alignment or somehow reveal you are more than just a cat.  Your Savage Feral Levels count as Cat Burglar levels for purposes of qualifying for Kitty Feats.  Equipment and Magic Items must now be sized for your Kitty Form.  You may cast spells if you have access to the right material components since you have learned to use the necessary Verbal and Somatic components as a cat.  You now qualify as a cat for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to cats temporarily (this includes spells specific to animals such as Animal Growth, because Cats are Animals).  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Cats/Animals, you are a Magical Beast.  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to human form if you are in Kitty Form.

*Segue:* When you become a Savage Feral, all your Cat Burglar Levels convert to Savage Feral Levels (it's possible you will need to recalculate skills).

*A Cats Speed (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, 8, 11, 14, and 17 you may choose one Ability from the following list (all Abilities are Exceptional unless otherwise mentioned):

_10' Step_ Whenever you can make a 5' Step you can move up to 10' instead.

_15' Step_ (Prerequisite: 10' Step) Whenever you can make a 5' Step you can move up to 15' instead.

_Sprinter_ Your base Land and Climb Speeds (if you have a Climb Speed) increase by +10'.

_Cheetah Blood_ (Prerequisite: Sprinter) Your base Land Speed permanently doubles.

_Flash Cat Steps_ (Prerequisite: Level 8+) As a Swift Action you may Teleport to the nearest Opponent within 100'.  If possible you pop up either directly behind him or in a potential Flanking position.  If not you simply Teleport to an adjacent square (or as close as you can get).  This is a Supernatural Ability and can be used once every 5 rounds.

_Woodland Stride_ This is identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.

_Swift Tracker_ (Prerequisite: Woodland Stride) This is identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.

_Uncanny Dodge_ This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

_Improved Uncanny Dodge_ (Prerequisite: Uncanny Dodge) This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

_Evasion_ This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

_Improved Evasion_ (Prerequisite: Evasion) This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

_The Quickness_ You gain a +4 Racial Bonus to Initiative Checks.

*A Cats Claws (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18 you may choose one Ability from the following list (all Abilities are Exceptional unless otherwise mentioned):

_Wounding_ When you attack an opponent with your Natural Weapons, there is a 50% chance that your opponent becomes Wounded and bleeds for extra damage.   Wounded targets lose an additional 2 hit points per round for 5 rounds.

_Improved Wounding_ (Prerequisites: Wounding) You now automatically cause your opponent to become Wounded if you successfully attack with your Natural Weapons.

_Greater Wounding_ (Prerequisites: Improved Wounding) Wounded opponents now take damage for 10 rounds as opposed to 5.

_Cull the Weak_ You do an additional +2d6 damage against Wounded targets.

_Improved Culling_ (Prerequisites: Cull the Weak) You bonus damage against Wounded targets increase to +2d10.

_Improved Critical_ The Critical Threat Range of your Natural Attacks increases by 1 (i.e. if you normally Threaten a Critical on a Natural 20, you now threaten one on a 19-20).

_Greater Critical_ (Prerequisites: Improved Critical) The Critical Multiplier of your Natural Attacks increases by 1 (i.e. if a successful Critical normally does x2 damage it now does x3).

_Maximum Critical_ (Prerequisites: Greater Critical) If you successfully confirm a Critical hit it does maximum damage, there is no need to roll.

_Blood Festival_ (Prerequisites: 12th Level)  As a Standard Action all opponents within 60' must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is Dexterity Based) or become Wounded.  Opponents who are already Wounded take 2d6 damage instead.  This is a Supernatural Ability and can be used once every 5 rounds.

_Sneak Attack_ This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB (you get 1d6 Sneak Attack).  This may be taken multiple times, and increases +1d6 each time.

_Skirmish_ This is identical to the Scout Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer (you get 1d6 Skirmish).  This may be taken multiple times, and increases +1d6 each time.  You do not gain a Skirmish Bonus to AC.

_Born Hunter_ (Prerequisites: Sneak Attack or Skirmish) When you successfully perform a Critical you may add either your Skirmish or your Sneak Attack damage, choose which when you get this ability.

*A Cats Rage (Ex):* At Levels 4, 7, 10, 13, 16, and 19 you may choose one Ability from the following list (all Abilities are Exceptional unless otherwise mentioned):

_Mage-Killer_ If you successfully attack an opponent with your Natural Weapons, who has (successfully or not) attacked you from range this round or the last, you do an additional +1d6 damage.

_Improved Mage-Killer_ (Prerequisites: Mage-Killer) Your Bonus damage increases to +2d6.

_Fwuffy Assassin_ (Prerequisites: Improved Mage-Killer) Your Bonus damage increases to +3d6.

_Pounce_ You may perform a Full Attack at the end of a Charge.

_Improved Pounce_ (Prerequisites: Pounce) If you successfully damage an opponent with your Charge Attack you gain an additional Move Action this turn (maximum of 1 extra Move Action).

_Pounce Master_ (Prerequisites: Improved Pounce) When performing your Pounce (or performing a successful Grapple Check) ability you get 2 additional Rake attacks at your highest BAB (damage is the same as your Claws plus 1/2 Str Modifier.

_Vengeful Fury_ (Prerequisites: Combat Reflexes) If one of your Allies dies, or is rendered Helpless, Unconscious, Disabled, or Staggered you get a free Attack of Opportunity against every adjacent Opponent.

_Improved Vengeful Fury_ (Prerequisites: Vengeful Fury) You may now use your Vengeful Fury Ability if one of your Allies is Dazed or Stunned as well.

_Lord of Vengeance_ (Prerequisites: Improved Vengeful Fury) You may now use your Vengeful Fury Ability if one of your Allies is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.

_Bloodthirsty_ If you successfully kill an Opponent you gain a +3 Morale Bonus to Damage rolls for the rest of the encounter.

_Improved Bloodthirsty_ (Prerequisites: Bloodthirsty) Your Bonus from Bloodthirsty now also applies to Attack Rolls.

_Tower of Fury_ (Prerequisites: Improved Bloodthirsty) Your Bonus from Bloodthirsty now also applies to Initiative Checks as well (this stacks with The Quickness).

*Lord of the Kitties (Su):*  You may choose one ability from the following list:

_Kitty Litter_ You may use Body Outside Body once per Encounter as a Supernatural Ability.

_9 Lives_ When killed you immediately receive the benefits of a Resurrection as if one had been prepare with a Contingency spell.  This Ability has 9 uses after which you must be revived by a Cleric like everyone else.

PLAYING A SAVAGE FERAL 
 Some Savage Ferals get into so much trouble they have to hide as a cat simply to survive.  More likely though are those who burnout on living in a man's world and decide that they'd like a simpler life of catching food and beating down some occasional bad guys.  You're pretty well built for that now.   
*Combat*: Your class abilities allow for several different combat builds, though a favorite of Savage Ferals is Wounding and Cull the Weak.  Cats just love to make opponents bleed.  Their opponents thoughts on bleeding are somewhat more subdued in their anticipation.
*Advancement*: You can no longer afford powerful magic items, and in some ways are dependent on the mercies of others.  Stealth will be necessary, as will a great deal of personal resourcefulness and quick thinking.
*Resources*: Ferals have little to no resources to draw upon but their own friends, assuming they have any.  Some may live as a housecat, protecting a beloved person who believes themselves to be an owner.  Most are feral wild cats, scratching out the barest of livings.

SAVAGE FERALS IN THE WORLD 
_"I don't understand why everyone is so terrified of poor Mr. Fussypants.  He's always been a good kitty for his mee maw."_ 
 You live pretty much like any other cat.  Mind you given your intelligence there are some exceptions.  For example being able to understand speech you have an amazingly low tolerance for other peoples crap.  Being not thought of as a person with rights anymore has also likely made you a fierce protector of the downtrodden.
*Daily Life*: "The local kids egged Mrs. Frisby's house today.  They shall pay for it with blood, and possible resulting infection.  So swears Mr. Fussypants!"
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Ferals rarely have organizations, although there are rumors of some prides of Feral cats.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think you are a particularly mean and grumpy kitty.  Probably because you scratch them.  And poop in their slippers. And sometimes they wake up to you staring down at them with the word 'SOON' scratched into the wall behind you.  A cat you may be but subtle you are not.

SAVAGE FERALS IN THE GAME 
 If it is ever revealed that Ferals exist, cats will probably lose their status as favored pets.  But then the same could be said of Cat Burglars in general.
*Adaptation*: This is an odd one.  It has some possibilities for serious campaigns, but would play better in a silly one.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually assume a Feral is just a stray cat, unless he wants to reveal himself.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Odd events have been occurring at a local village, and they seem obsessed with the idea that one Mrs. Frisby is some sort of witch, who is slowly destroying her enemies via her evil cat Familiar.  As your party contains a Wizard you find the idea of using a Familiar as an instrument of destruction to stretch plausibility.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SAVAGE FERAL* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*A Cats Speed* At Level 22 and ever 4 Levels thereafter you may choose one of the following:

_Epic Step:_ (Prerequisite: 15' Step) When you would normally be able to make a 5' Step you can now move your full movement rate.

_Epic Quickness_ (Prerequisite: The Quickness and Swift Tracker) Your Bonus to Initiative Checks increases to +8, and when tracking while moving at twice normal speed he takes no penalty.

_Epic Dodge_ (Prerequisite: Improved Uncanny Dodge and Evasion) You may now use Uncanny Dodge and Evasion while immobilized or even unconscious.

_Epic Flash_ (Prerequisites: Flash Cat Steps) When attacking an opponent the round you use your Flash Cat Steps ability, your attack is automatically confirmed as a Critical if it hits successfully.

*A Cats Claws* At Level 22 and ever 4 Levels thereafter you may choose one of the following:

_Epic Wounding:_ (Prerequisites: Greater Wounding) Your opponents now take damage for the duration of the encounter.

_Epic Critical_ (Prerequisites: Maximum Critical) Whenever you score a critical hit with your Natural Attacks, the target must make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ your level + your Strength modifier) or die instantly. (Creatures immune to critical hits cant be affected by this power).

_Epic Culling_ (Prerequisites: Improved Culling and 1d6 Sneak Attack) Your bonus damage against Wounded targets increase to +4d10.

_Epic Blood Festival_ (Prerequisites: Blood Festival) When using your Blood Festival Ability the range is now 100', and individuals already Wounded take +5d6 damage.

*A Cats Rage* At Level 22 and ever 4 Levels thereafter you may choose one of the following:

_Epic Assassin_ (Prerequisites: Fwuffy Assassin) Your Bonus damage increases to +6d6.

_Epic Pounce_ (Prerequisites: Pounce Master) When performing a Pounce you gain 2 additional Claw attacks and 2 additional Rake attacks at your highest BAB.

_Epic Vengeance_ (Prerequisites: Lord of Vengeance) You may now use your Vengeful Fury Ability if one of your Allies is dropped to half his hit points or less.

_Epic Fury_ (Prerequisite: Tower of Fury) Your Bonus from Bloodthirsty now also applies to the Save DC of any of your Class Abilities.

*Lord of the Kitties* At Level 30 you get Epic Kitty Litter: When using your Kitty Litter ability you take no damage when your duplicates are killed.

*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Savage Feral gains a Bonus Feat every 5 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

There's no difference between Improved Mage Killer and Fwuffy Assassin. Skirmish seems objectively better than Sneak Attack, since the damage increases at the same rate and is easier to get off, full round sneak attacks not withstanding.

----------


## DracoDei

Wounding should probably specify how it stacks, and Cheetah Speed similarly would be clearer with a mention of if the doubling happens before or after the +10.

----------


## Debihuman

> Almost done.  
> 
> 
> Debi's Doofus Maker 
> Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
> *Level:* Kitty x, Sor/Wiz x
> *Components:* V, S, F
> *Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
> *Area:* 20' Area, centered on you
> ...


Awww. Did you name this for me? I'm flattered!

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I named spells after a couple of people  :Small Big Grin: 

Im hoping I didnt forget anyone but given my medical problems of late I prolly have

fixes for the savage feral up soon!

----------


## Bhu

Savage Feral done and ready for review (except for the Epic Levels which I shall be editing in).

----------


## Bhu

Savage Feral is done, the spells i posted a page or so back have been edited as well:

*CATWITCH* 


_"I will have vengeance for my people!"_  

 Catwitches are generally awakened cats or magical felines who become Cat Burglars because they perceive humanity as abusers, manipulators and generally awful people who exploit and enslave their brethren.  Years of anger have burned away much of their compassion and they now devote their lives to bringing down the Humanoid races in order to allow kitties to inherit the Earth.  Unfortunately you can't go from being an Awakened animal to a position of power, which is where the Demon Lords come in.  They generally enjoy Chaos and destruction and are willing to instruct mortals in exchange for souls and favors.  

BECOMING A CATWITCH   
You must be an arcane caster who has made peaceful contact with the Abyss.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Mows, Awakened Cat, or any other Feline race sharing the Mows Racial Substitution Levels
*Class Abilities*:  Humanoid Form, must have a Cat Familiar
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast at least 2nd Level Spells from the Sorcerer or Favored Soul list.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Evil Brand, any Metamagic Feat
*Special*: Must not be Good, and must have made a deal of some sort with the Abyss for power.


*Class Skills*
 The Catwitches class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Here Comes the Boom! (+1 Save DC, +1d? damage), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Power Investiture, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Diabolical Familiar, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Here Comes the Boom! (+2 Save DC, +2d? damage), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Power Investiture, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Diabolical Familiar, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Here Comes the Boom! (+3 Save DC, +3d? damage), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Power Investiture, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Diabolical Familiar, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Grimoire, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Catwitch gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Here Comes the Boom! (Su):* At Level 1 the Save DC of spells you cast that do direct damage increases by +1, and they do an additional die of damage (this extra die does not count towards the spells damage cap).  At Level 4 this increases to +2 and two additional dice of damage.  At Level 7 this increases to +3 and three additional dice of damage.

*Power Investiture (Su):* Beginning at Level 2 you learn to make temporary magic items by imbuing a normal object with your magical power.  They do not require gold or xp to craft the item, but they do require the prerequisite Craft Item Feat and spells.  At 2nd Level you may temporarily create Potions, Magic Arms & Armor, Scrolls, and Wondrous Items (assuming you have the Feats).  Making a Potion or scroll is a Standard Action, while any of the others takes 1 Minute.  By making the item, you give up the ability to cast the spell required to make it until the item is used (in the case of one use items like Potions and Scrolls), or until the 24 hour time limit is up (in the case of other items).  For items that don't require a spell (such as Enhancement Bonuses for Weapons and Armor) you give up one spell of your choice.  The Spells Level must match the Bonus of the item (i.e. to create a +1 sword you give up a 1st Level Spell, to create a +2 sword you give up a 2nd Level Spell, etc.).  So for example if you create a Scroll of Magic Missile, you can't cast Magic Missile again until someone uses that scroll.  You may designate up to one Ally per point of Charisma Modifier as an 'owner'.  These Allies do not need to make Use Magic Item Checks to use your temporary items.

At 5th Level you may make Potions and Scrolls as a Swift Action, and the other items as a Full Round Action.  You may now also temporarily craft Rods as a 1 Minute Action.

At 8th Level You may create Armor, Weapons, and Wondrous Items as a Standard Action, and Rods as a Full Round Action.  You may now temporarily craft Rings as a 1 Minute Action.

*Diabolical Familiar (Su):* Beginning at 3rd Level your Familiar's type changes to Outsider with the Chaotic and Evil Subtypes.  At will it can change it's appearance from that of a cat to a Tiny catlike humanoid with hands.  It's Charisma score increases to 10.

At 6th Level it's Natural Attacks become mildly toxic.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution Based), Initial and Secondary damage is 1d4 Dex.  It also becomes Immune to Poison.

At 9th Level it gains DR 5/Cold Iron or Good, Fast Healing 2, and Fire Resistance 10.

*Grimoire (Su):* At 10th Level you gain a Spellbook containing 5 spells with either the Chaos or Evil descriptor, whose Level is no higher than the maximum you can cast (i.e. if you can cast a maximum of 6th Level spells they are any spell of 6th Level or less that have the appropriate decriptors).   Once learned, these spells do not count towards the number of spells you can know.

PLAYING A CATWITCH 
 The humans have held your kind in enslavement for far too long.  You will be the leader of the new revolution, a revolution that will leave the world in the paws of it's proper rulers: kitties.
*Combat*: Catwitches prefer to avoid combat for more subtle things, but if forced to participate they fight with gusto.  They prefer spells that allow them to rain destruction upon large areas for just such emergencies.
*Advancement*: Your advancement depends a lot on whether or not you decide to keep walking down the path of darkness, or pull up short and reform.  Some Catwitches devote themselves fully to their cause of the destruction of the Humanoid peoples, while some eventually learn to overcome their bigotry.
*Resources*: Catwitches sometimes form covens if possible, but usually they start off as loners with occasional aid from their Demonic patrons.

CATWITCHES IN THE WORLD 
_"She's a pretty one, but there's something off about her..."_ 
 Catwitches aren't usually the garrulous type as they have few people skills.  Those who learn the arts of soft power are often quite successful compared to their more Anarchic sisters.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent in magical study, errands for the Master, or plotting your next act of sedition.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Catwitches rarely rise above the level of a decent sized witches coven.  Some rise to leadership of small Guilds of Awakened Cats, and a few truly Evil Catwitches become major powers in the service of a Demon Lord.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC cats may see you as a hero, or as simply misunderstood and fanatic.  Humanoids are scared to death of you.

CATWITCHES IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes one of the party members is studying magic under the tutelage of Demons.  Which should be an eye opener for the rest of the party once they find out...
*Adaptation*: This is meant for some pretty odd campaigns.  It's meant more for dark humor, but could easily just be dark.
*Encounters*: Catwitches are encountered running Guilds of Awakened Cats that have devoted themselves to destroying the Humanoids they see as their oppressors.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are enjoying a nice roast pheasant at a local tavern asa hard earned rest, when some crazy woman kicks open the door and screams "Death to the Humans!'.  The pumpkin she throws before escaping blows the place all to hell after exploding.  Sadly the pheasant is ruined, and rest must be forgotten until revenge has been achieved!


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CATWITCH* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Here Comes the Boom!* The number of extra damage dice and Bonus to the Save DC of direct damage spells you cast increases by an additional 1 at Level 21 and every 3 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Catwitch gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

What races might everyone like to see Racial Substitution Levels for the Cat Burglar for?

----------


## Bhu

Wel that was kind of a bummer...

Catwitch is done

*THE FOUR* 

_"Den teh lamb opened one of teh 7 bukkits and teh furst doodz say "Come and take lookz!"2 An behold der wuz white horse, wif a man sittin on it wif a bowz. An crown wuz given to him an he went out to take all cheezburgerz.

 Den dat lamb opend nother bukkit and doodz say "Come"4 Den anuther ridin red horse come. He wuz allowed to takez all teh worldz cookiez and milkz, and send dem tu bedz eerly. Sum peeps mite die tu: an he can has great sword an stuffz.

 He prozeded to opens nuther bukkit an big black horse come. Living doodz say "Come" an he balanced stuff in hiz handz.6 An den sum dood said "Sum stir fry for denarius! An denarius 4 cheezburger! Better not eated mah cheezs and bradz!

 An i oppeneded nuther bukkit an 4th dood say "Come and lookz!"8 Lo behold a pale horsez with a dood sitin on it, his naym wuz Deaths, an liek Hadez an stuff followd himz. Him had enuf skillz to be in ur base killin lots ur doodz." _  

The Four LOLcats of the Apocalypse are so famous they even have a spell named after them. They are less entities and more of a position. When the Kitteh Gawds have been seriously offended, or there is a major danger to the cats of the world, the Gawds invest their power in four emissaries.  Divine troubleshooters sent to claw trouble until it stops being trouble.  And incidentally as a job perk they get to announce the end of the world. 

BECOMING ONE OF THE FOUR   
You have to be in pretty deep with the Kitteh Gawds and display startling amounts of efficiency and competency to be elected to this position.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS* (Plague)
*Patron*:  The Bad Kitteh in Da Night or Outside Cat
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form and must be able to cast 5th Level Arcane or Divine spells (at least one of which must be from the Necromancy or Conjuration: Summoning schools)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 10 ranks, Move Silently 10 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Any one of the following: Automatic Quicken Spell, Automatic Silent Spell, Automatic Still Spell, Epic Alley Cat, Epic Cat Powah!, Epic Cattitude, Epic Depression, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Alignment-Based Casting, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Metamagic, Spell Knowledge
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS* (Famine)
*Patron*:  The Bad Kitteh in Da Night or Outside Cat
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form and must be able to cast 5th Level Arcane or Divine spells (at least one of which must be from the Necromancy school)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 10 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks, Survival 10 ranks
*Feats*: Any one of the following: Automatic Quicken Spell, Automatic Silent Spell, Automatic Still Spell, Epic Alley Cat, Epic Cat Powah!, Epic Cattitude, Epic Depression, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Alignment-Based Casting, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Metamagic, Spell Knowledge
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS* (War)
*Patron*:  The Mean Kitteh or The Alley Kat
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form and must be able to Initiate at least 5th Level Maneuvers
*Skills*:  Intimidate 10 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 10 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Feats*: Any one of the following: Epic Alley Cat, Epic Cat Powah!, Epic Cattitude, Epic Cheetah's Rage, Epic Fury, Epic Leopard's Rage, Epic Lion's Rage, Epic Mouser, Epic Tiger's Rage, Improved Combat Reflexes, Incite Rage, Legendary Wrestler, Paw of Legend
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful 

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS* (Death)
*Patron*:  Mrrow or Blue Eyes
*Class Abilities*:  Kitty Form and must be able to cast 5th Level Arcane or Divine spells (at least one of which must be from the Necromancy school) OR have at least 5d6 Sneak Attack or the Assassin's Death Attack Ability
*Skills*:  Hide 10 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 10 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Feats*: Any one of the following: Automatic Quicken Spell, Automatic Silent Spell, Automatic Still Spell, Epic Alley Cat, Epic Cat Powah!, Epic Cattitude, Epic Depression, Epic Spellcasting, Improved Alignment-Based Casting, Improved Combat Casting, Improved Death Attack, Improved Metamagic, Spell Opportunity
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful


*Class Skills*
 The The Four's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Diplomacy (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, History, Local, Nobility and Royalty, Religion) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8
1.  Sign of the End Times, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
2.   Divine Power
3.  Divine Curse, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
4.  Sign of the End Times, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
5.  Divine Power
6.   Divine Curse, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
7.   Sign of the End Times, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
8.   Divine Power
9.    Divine Curse, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast
10.  Apocalypse Meow, +1 Level of Existing Manifesting or Spellcasting Cast

*Weapon Proficiencies*: The Four gain no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies, except War who becomes proficient with all weapons, armor, and shields (including Exotic ones).

*Sign of the End Times (Su):* When the Gawds decree that the Four are unleashed, the world begins to see certain effects as a result.  These effects do not manifest unless the Gawds decree it, and end when they decree it as well.  They always remain in effect in a 60 ft. Area centered around each of the Four however.

_Plague_ At 1st Level everything on the same Plane of existence as yourself takes a -1 Penalty on Saving Throws against disease.

At 4th Level you may affect opponents who are normally Immune to Disease.

At 7th Level disease effects you create do maximum damage.

_Famine_ At 1st Level everything on the same Plane of existence as yourself takes a -1 Penalty on Constitution Checks to avoid the effects of Starvation or Thirst.

At 4th Level you may affect opponents who do not require food or water or that are immune to starvation/thirst.

At 7th Level Starvation/Dessication effects you create do maximum damage.

_War_ At 1st Level everything on the same Plane of existence as yourself takes a -1 Penalty on Diplomacy Checks meant to influence attitudes due to increased hostility.

At 4th Level you (and those within 60' of you) are not required to make a Saving Throw against effects that would prevent you from attacking opponents (Sanctuary spells for example).

At 7th Level you may Take 20 on all Opposed Combat Checks.

_Death_ At 1st Level everything on the same Plane of existence as yourself takes a -1 Penalty on Saving Throws against Death Effects.

At 4th Level you may affect opponents who are immune to Death Effects.

At 7th Level opponents who must save against a Death Effect you create must roll twice and take the worst of the two.

*Divine Power (Su):* _Plague_ At 2nd Level spells you cast that cause a disease effect have their range increased one step (i.e. from Touch to Close, from Close to Medium, etc.).  If they are Long range or have an unusual range then range doubles.

At 5th Level spells you cast that cause disease do not allow a Save if you have at least 6 Hit Dice more than your potential victim.

At 8th Level spells you cast that cause disease do maximum damage.


_Famine_ At 2nd Level spells you cast that cause starvation damage have their range increased one step (i.e. from Touch to Close, from Close to Medium, etc.).  If they are Long range or have an unusual range then range doubles.

At 5th Level spells you cast that cause starvation damage do not allow a Save if you have at least 6 Hit Dice more than your potential victim.

At 8th Level spells you cast that cause starvation damage do maximum damage.

_War_ At 2nd Level you may ready one additional Maneuver per Turn.

At 5th Level the Save DC of your Maneuvers increases by +4 (this stacks with other effects increasing the Save DC).

At 8th Level you may Take 20 on any Check made as part of a Maneuver.

_Death_ At 2nd Level you may affect targets normally immune to Death effects so long as they are at least 4 Hit Dice less than you.

At 5th Level you may use your Assassin's Death Attack at will anytime you make a Sneak Attack.  If you do not have this ability, spells you cast with the Death Descriptor do not allow a Save if you have at least 6 Hit Dice more than your potential victim.

At 8th Level you always do maximum damage with a Sneak Attack.  If you do not have Sneak Attack, you always do maximum damage if your opponent successfully Saves against a Death Effect that still allows for damage (for example if  you cast Finger of Death and hey succeed in their Save they take 18 points of damage plus caster level).

*Divine Curse (Su):* _Plague_ At Levels 1 and 4 you gain the ability to cast any 1 spell you know that causes or enhances Disease as a Supernatural Ability at will.  At Level 7 you may cast the Epic Spell Pestilence 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Famine_ At Levels 1 and 4 you gain the ability to cast any 1 spell you know that causes dessication or starvation damage, or that destroys plants (see next post for explanation of starvation damage) as a Supernatural Ability at will.  At Level 7 you may cast the Epic Spell Famine 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

_War_ At Levels 1 and 4 you may choose any 1 Maneuver you know, and that Maneuver is always considered Readied (in other words you can use it at will).  At Level 7 you may choose any 1 Epic Maneuver to be used twice per encounter.

_Death_ At Levels 1 and 4 you gain the ability to cast any 1 spell you know that has the Death descriptor as a Supernatural Ability at will.  If you cannot cast spells with the Death Descriptor but instead have the Assassin's Death Attack, it's Save DC increases by an amount equal to your Charisma Modifier at both Levels.  A Level 7 you may cast the Epic Spell Vengeful Gaze of God 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*Apocalypse Meow (Su):* _Plague_ At 10th Level any creature within 60' of you must make a Fortitude Save each round (Save DC is Charisma based) or be infected with the disease of your choice (including magical diseases).  You may exclude Allies from this.

_Famine_ At 10th Level any creature within 60' of you that is susceptible to Starvation damage (see next post) takes 15 points of Starvation damage per round and if they fail a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Charisma based) they are Starving as well.  You may exclude Allies from this.

_War_ At 10th Level any creature within 60' of you must make a Willpower Save each round (Save DC is Charisma based) or be Frenzied (see Complete Warrior).  You may exclude Allies from this.

_Death_ At 10th Level any creature within 60' of you dies when they reach 0 hit points and may not be Raised or Resurrected.  They also lose 1 hit point per round.  You may exclude Allies from this.

PLAYING THE FOUR
 You are the baddest of the bad.  So bad in fact that you only get called out in the worst possible situations.  Real end-of-the-world type crap.  People poop themselves when they see you coming.  Angels and Devils call you 'Sir'.  You get the idea.
*Combat*: Plague and Pestilence are generally spellcasters, War is an all around combat expert, and Death is kind of like the Assassin (a few spells, lots of stabbitiness).  
*Advancement*: You advance pretty much however your Divine Patron wants you to.
*Resources*: You are divine representatives of the Gawds.  When on a mission for them you have carte blanche.  When not on a mission for them, the other kitties still give you mad respect. 

THE FOUR IN THE WORLD 
_"RUN!"_ 
 You don't interact with the world.  You're a surprise hidden from the world at large to be unleashed at the right moment.  A semi-mythical bogey used to frighten opponents of the Church.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time you spend in study awaiting the day when you are needed.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Church is sworn to uphold you, and so are the Cat Burglar Guilds.  You are otherwise free to join any other organization you please so long as it is approved by your Patron and doesn't run counter to their will.

NPC Reaction 
 You're a religious prophecy come to life.  People tend to lose their minds around you, not always in expected ways.  

THE FOUR IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of the PC's is a divine emissary, so unless the other three party members also wish to be LOLcats of the Apocalypse you may wish to limit this to one shots or NPC's.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for a humorous campaign in an end of the world type setting.  Not too many of those...
*Encounters*: The Four only get encountered when some pretty bad stuff is about to go down.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 30*: The PC's are setting outside a bar discussing the recent locust plagues and volcanic eruptions, when 4 cats begin walking down the main street of town and suddenly the peasants begin wailing and gnashing their teeth.

----------


## Bhu

Just gotta edit in the crunch and the FOur are done.  WIll have some new items and such coming too.

----------


## The Cats

My god... it's full of cats!

----------


## Lix Lorn

It seems to me that you could make an argument for lawful being okay, since they only end the world on their boss' say so.

(If it's a question of balance, or a cycle or something, you could even argue good, but I don't care enough to argue that point)

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the delay, I'm having trouble making rent this month, will resume shortly.

----------


## Lix Lorn

(Hugs)
Good luck.

----------


## Bhu

Need some new spells to round out the FOur

Wasting 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./Level)
*Target:* 1 Living Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude half and Fortitude partial; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You drain all the nourishment from the body of a living creature, dealing it 1d6 points of starvation damage per two caster levels (maximum 10d6).
A creature that makes a successful Fortitude save takes half damage.
If the subject takes damage from the spell (whether its first save was successful or not) equal to more than half of its current hit points, it must make another Fortitude saving throw or die as its body shrivels, leaving behind only a mummified husk of skin over bone.
A victim's equipment is unaffected.
A creature that is affected but not slain by the spell is Starving (see below).
Material Component: A piece of a mummified corpse.


Starvation 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Living Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You remove fat and nourishment from the body of a living creature, dealing it 1d6 points of starvation damage per two caster
levels (maximum 5d6) and making it Starving (see below).
A successful Fortitude save results in half damage and negates the Starving.
Material Component: A pinch of rotten food.


Mass Starvation 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One living creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell functions like Starvation, except that it affects multiple creatures.


Protection from Starvation 
Abjuration
*Level:* Cleric 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Living Creature
*Duration:* 10 min./level or until discharged
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

The warded creature gains temporary immunity to starvation of any kind.
While protected by the spell, the subject cannot become Starving even if it takes starvation damage.
Once the spell has prevented a total of 10 points of damage from starvation per caster level (maximum 100 points), whether that damage is sarvation damage or nonlethal damage, it is discharged.


Nourish 
Conjuration (Healing)
*Level:* Cleric 2
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Living Creature touched.
*Duration:* Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw:* Will Half, see text.
*Spell Resistance:* Yes, see text.

This spell allows you to create nourishment within the body of a living creature, healing damage from starvation.
Nourish heals 2d8 points +1 point per caster level (maximum +10) of starvation damage, removes all nonlethal damage from starvation, and clears up any lingering effects of the Starving condition.  Undead may attempt a Willpower Save for half damage as with all Healing spells.


Symbol of Starvation 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 10 Minutes
*Range:* 0 ft.; see text
*Target:* One symbol
*Duration:* See text
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell functions like Symbol of Death (see page 289 of the Player's Handbook), except that all creatures within 60 feet of a symbol of thirst are consumed by a terrible sense of hunger (as the Misery spell; see below) for 10 minutes per caster level.
Note:Magic traps, such as Symbol of Starvation, are hard to detect and disable.
A Rogue (only) can use the Search skill to find a Symbol of Starvation and Disable Device to thwart it.
The DC in each case is 25 + spell level, or 32 for Symbol of Starvation.
Material Component:Mercury and phosphorus, plus powdered diamond and opal with a total value of at least 5,000 gp.


Misery 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One Living Creature
*Duration:* 1 Round/ Level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell fills the subject with a terrible sense of hunger.
Desperate and unable to focus on any other goal, it must eat as much as it can.
The affected creature runs to the nearest edible substance in sight, grabs and empties the closest container of food (even those carried by allies), or runs toward the nearest known source of food.
No matter how much the subject eats, the sensation of hunger is not satiated.
If denied the opportunity to eat, an affected creature flies into a rage similar to the Barbarian class feature (see page 25 of the Player's Handbook).
The subject attacks friend and foe alike in its quest to find food, though not necessarily with lethal force.


Starve 
Necromancy
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. +10 ft./Level)
*Target:* One Living Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude Partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell drains nourishment from the body of a living creature.
The target takes 1d6 points of starvation damage per caster level (maximum 10d6) and is Sarving (see below).
A creature that makes a successful Fortitude save takes half damage and is not Starving.
Material Component: A pinch of burned fat.


Famine 
Evocation
*Spellcraft DC:* 319
*Components:* V, S, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 1000 ft.
*Area:* 1000 ft. radius emanation
*Duration:* 20 Hours
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*To Develop:* 2871000 GP; 58 days; 114840 xp.  Seed: Energy.  Factors: 100 times increase in base areas (+400 DC), Mitigating Factor: Burn 10,000 XP (-100 DC)

The creature or object you target emanates hunger to a radius of 1,000 feet for 20 hours. The emanation deals 2d6 points of starvation damage per round to unprotected creatures.  Creatures damaged by this spell are Starving.


*Starvation damage* Much like Dessication damage from Sandstorm this is a new damage type associated with a special effect.  Spells that do Starvation damage can sometimes give a new condition referred to as Starving (see below).  Creatures that do not eat are effectively immune to Starvation damage, which means the above spells are useless against Constructs, Elementals, and some Outsiders and Undead.  Any Undead that are required to ingest blood or lifeforce or some other substance to survive are still affected.

*Starving* While Starving if the PC loses consciousness from taking non-lethal damage due to lack of food, any further damage he would take is lethal instead.  This damage cannot be healed, even magically, until he has been treated.  A character who has taken nonlethal damage from lack of food must be treated with long-term care (see the Heal skill description, page 75 of the Players Handbook) to recover.  This treatment requires 24 hours of care and double the normal amount of food required per day for the conditions (for instance, 2 gallons of water in normal conditions). If the character has also taken lethal damage from lack of food or from a hot or cold environment, add 5 to the Heal DC and double the time required to recover (to 48 hours). Once this Heal check has succeeded, the damage taken by the character can be restored through the normal means. Alternatively, certain spells can be used to feed a character in place of the recovery time, food, and Heal check. The Nourish spell (see above) accomplishes this function, as does the Heal spell.

----------


## Bhu

New spells are done, will finish the Four soon.

----------


## Bhu

Nice to se the place back.  Got most of the edits for the Four up.

----------


## Bhu

*Kitty Magic Items: Accessories*



Boots of Man
*Price (Item Level)*: 12,000 GP (13th)
*Body Slot*: Feet
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use Activated)
*Weight*: -

These appear to be perfectly ordinary boots until slipped on the feet of an animal. While worn these allow the animal to stand upright, and allows the use of some skills which would normally be impossible for the animal.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, must be able to cast second level spells, one of which must be a Transmutation spell
_Cost to Create_: 6000 GP, 6 days, 240 XP


Breathing Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 6,000 GP (10th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Command Word)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. While wearing it the owner does not need to breathe. Favored by Plane traveling or underwater Cat Burglars, or by the Sons of Pinky (who often wear them so dozens of them can be carried in a Bag or Collar of Holding).

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Water Breathing
_Cost to Create_: 3000 GP, 120 XP, 3 days


Cat's Eye Gem
*Price (Item Level)*: 22000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Choose Face, Head or Throat
*Caster Level*: 17th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:24) Divination
*Activation*: Standard (Mental)
*Weight*: -

The wearer of the Cat's Eye Gem can cast Eye of Power (see Spell Compendium) once per day.  It can be made into one of various forms of jewelry.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Eye of Power
_Cost to Create_: 11000 GP, 440 XP, 11 days


Collar Armor
*Price*: +1 Bonus (6th)
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:21) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a normal collar. But when the command word is meowed it morphs into a suit of Light or Medium armor sized and made for you in kitty form. When it is meowed again the armor retreats into the collar.
http://jeffdeboer.com/Galleries/Cats...7/Default.aspx

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Ironwood
_Cost to Create_: Varies


Collar Charms
*Price*: Double that of the Collar whose effects it mimics.
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: Identical to Collar whose effects it mimics
*Aura*: Identical to Collar whose effects it mimics
*Activation*: Varies (see text)

Collar Charms appear to be medals, baubles or other attachments to collars.  They are effectively another magical collar, allowing the Cat Burglar to wear multiple collars (assuming he can afford the massive expense).  Only one Collar Charm may be worn, effectively allowing you to wear two magical items on the Throat location.

_Prerequisites_: Identical to the Collar whose effects it mimics
_Cost to Create_: Double that of the Collar whose effects it mimics.


The Collar of Furious Furry Furies
*Price (Item Level)*: 4000 GP (8th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use -Activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. While wearing this collar you are considered to have the Intimidating Rage and Instantaneous Rage Feats. If you have both Feats the collar is of no use to you.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Intimidating Rage, Instantaneous Rage
_Cost to Create_: 2000 GP, 80 XP, 2 days


Collar of Holding
*Price (Item Level)*: 750 GP (3rd)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. It acts in all ways as a Bag of Holding with some exceptions. By touching something and speaking the command word (or meow, it has 2 separate command words, on in Common, one in Cat) whatever you touch is teleported and held inside the collar. Most Cat Burglars use this for keeping a set of clothes and some sparse equipment with them, or to steal things if necessary. The collar can hold a maximum of 63 pounds, and a a maximum volume of 8 square feet.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Leomund's Secret Chest
_Cost to Create_: 375 GP, 1 day, 15 XP


Collar of Sneakery Blackmail
*Price (Item Level)*: 1000 GP (4th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Illusion and Divination
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. 3 times per day the wearer can activate it and it will record events in front of the PC for 10 minutes. A second command word replays the recording at will. Think of it as a neat little video camera. The command word is a particular meow while in kitty form.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Major Image, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
_Cost to Create_: 500 GP, 20 XP, 1 day


Cute Widdle Bowsies
*Price (Item Level)*: 4000 GP (8th)
*Body Slot*: -
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use-activated)
*Weight*: -

These appear to be pretty little bows that can be attached to any magic item that is worn on the body. While wearing them you can select 1 piece of clothing or personal item per point of charisma modifier (you magically have enough ribbons and bows to tie to each item). These selected items remain on you when you switch to Kitty Form and in the case of Magic Items, continue to function. Switching items can only be done in human form, and is a Swift Action.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Kitty Form (Tiny)
_Cost to Create_: 2000 GP, 80 XP, 2 days


Darth Robes
*Price (Item Level)*: 70000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Body
*Manifester Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:21) Telepathy
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: -

The wearer of Darth Robes can Manifest the Mass Cloud Minds power 3/day.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Universal Item, Mass Cloud Minds
_Cost to Create_: 35000 GP, 1400 XP, 35 days


Dog Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 1000 GP (4th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift Action (Command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. While wearing it you can summon a Dog once per day as a Supernatural ability. This otherwise works like Summon Nature's Ally I. Perfect to get yourself adopted when the mean ole' doggie chases the poor little kitten into the princess' arms and the guards have to shoo the dog away.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Nature's Ally 1
_Cost to Create_: 500 GP, 20 XP, 1 days


Feathered Hat
*Price (Item Level)*: 16000 GP (14th)
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18)
*Activation*: - (Use -Activated)
*Weight*: -

This is a wide brimmed hat with a feather plume in the band. It sticks to your head when worn, never gets dirty, and mends itself if torn. While wearing it you gain +4 Enhancement Bonus to Cha as long as the hat is worn. While the hat does stick to your head and will not fall off, the force is not strong enough to prevent it from being removed by an opponent who grabs it and pulls.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Eagle's Splendor, Prestidigitation
_Cost to Create_: 8000 GP, 320 XP, 8 days


Flea Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 16,000 GP (14th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: moderate; (DC:17) Abjuration
*Activation*: -(continuous when worn)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. When worn, the wearer gains the benefit of a Repel Vermin spell as though cast by a 7th level Druid (however the duration is continuous while worn). Vermin are common in areas where Cat Burglars sneak into, and this keeps them away.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Repel Vermin
_Cost to Create_: 8000 GP, 320 XP, 8 days


Fly Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 17,000 GP (14th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (command) and Continuous (see description)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. 3 times per day the wearer can activate it and gain the benefit of a Fly spell. He also gains the benefit of a Feather Fall spell for as long as he wears the collar. The command word is a particular meow while in kitty form. When activated a small red cape unfurls from the collar.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Feather Fall, Fly
_Cost to Create_: 8500 GP, 340 XP, 9 days


The Fruit Helmet of Mighty Justice
*Price (Item Level)*: 90000 GP (20th)
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 9th 
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:20) Contingent Energy Resistance
*Activation*: - (Use -Activated)
*Weight*: -

At some point in civilization the rich and perpetually stoned had a neat idea of carving fruit into little helmets and putting them on their cats for the purposes of comedy.  As cats (and Cat Burglars) were forced to endure this crap it was decided to turn this to their advantage by enchanting actual fruitlike headgear so as to be able to wear even more magic items openly.  While wearing the Fruit Helm you gain the benefits of the spell Contingent Energy Resistance.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Abjuration
_Cost to Create_: 45000 GP, 90 days, 3600 XP


Gloves of Man
*Price (Item Level)*: 12,000 GP (13th)
*Body Slot*: Feet
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use Activated)
*Weight*: -

These appear to be perfectly ordinary gloves until an animal or being without functional hands slip them on. These gloves allow them to function as if they had hands.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, must be able to cast second level spells, one of which must be a Transmutation spell
_Cost to Create_: 6000 GP, 6 days, 240 XP


Hoodie
*Price (Item Level)*: 500 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Torso
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Illusion
*Activation*: Swift (Command Word)
*Weight*: -

While wearing the Hoodie you may cast the following spells 1/day: Catsfeet (Complete Mage), Secret Weapon (see Cityscape).

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item
_Cost to Create_: 250 GP, 10 XP, 1 day


Jabba Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 2000 GP (6th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. While wearing it you can cast Whispering Wind 3 times per day, and cast Message at will.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Message, Whispering Wind
_Cost to Create_: 1000 GP, 1 days, 40 XP


Kitty Costumes
*Price (Item Level)*: 22000 (15th)
*Body Slot*: Body
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Necromancy (Bestow Curse, Poison), Evocation (Ice Storm, Shout), Enchantment (Charm Monster), Conjuration (Call Lemure Horde, It Was the Dog, Summon Feline IV), Transmutation (Catapult, Dancing Blade, Polymorph, Primal Speed), Abjuration (Break Enchantment, Freedom of Movement, Stoneskin)
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: 5 lbs.

Your 'owner' insists on dressing you up in goofy little costumes because it's cute.  So you've had some of them enchanted to take advantage of this.  Each one gives you a specific buff depending on it's appearance:

Bee: While wearing this Costume you may cast Poison 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Chicken: While wearing this Costume you may cast Shout 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Cute: While wearing this Costume you may cast Charm Monster 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Devil: While wearing this Costume you may cast Call Lemure Horde 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Frog: While wearing this Costume you may cast Primal Speed 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Goat: While wearing this Costume you may cast Catapult 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Jester: While wearing this Costume you may cast It Was the Dog 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Lion: While wearing this Costume you may cast Summon Feline IV 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Lobster: While wearing this Costume you may cast Stoneskin IV 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Musketeer: While wearing this Costume you may cast Freedom of Movement 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Pirate: While wearing this Costume you may cast Dancing Blade 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Reindeer: While wearing this Costume you may cast Ice Storm 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Shark: While wearing this Costume you may cast Polymorph 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.  You may cast it on yourself only, and can only become Sharks.
Witch: While wearing this Costume you may cast Bestow Curse 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.
Wizard: While wearing this Costume you may cast Break Enchantment 2/day as a 7th Level Caster.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item plus the spell it allows you to cast.
_Cost to Create_: 11000 GP, 880 XP, 2 days


Lucky Cat Charms
*Price (Item Level)*: 2500 GP (sth) for a +1, 10000 GP (xth) for a +2
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 3 (+1) or 6 (+2)
*Aura*: Faint (Moderate for +2); (DC:17 for +1, 18  for +2) Transmutation
*Activation*: - 
*Weight*: -

Lucky Cat Charms are minor talismans that prevent either a +1 or +2 Luck Bonus.  At the beginning of the day when you awaken you make a brief prayer to the Cat Gawds and set what the Bonus is for.  You may choose to make it a Luck Bonus to a specific skill, Reflex Saving throws, or Armor Class.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Lucky Streak
_Cost to Create_: 1250 GP, 5 XP, 2 days (+1) 5000 GP, 200 XP, 5 days (+2)


Masque
*Price (Item Level)*: 65000 GP (sth)
*Body Slot*: Face
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:20) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: -

This is a white porcelain mask with a stylized representation of one of various cats.  It allows the wearer to cast one of the following spells 3/day: Aggressive Cat Is Aggressive, Basement Cat, Cat Burglaring, Ceiling Cat, Defensive Cat is Defensive, Happycat, Hover Cat, Pussywillow, Serious Cat or Velcro Cat.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, whichever of the above spells the item allows you to cast
_Cost to Create_: 32500 GP, 1300 XP, 33 days


Monocle
*Price (Item Level)*: 100000 GP (sth)
*Body Slot*: Face
*Caster Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:21) Divination
*Activation*: - (Continuous)
*Weight*: -

While wearing this monocle the owner has the benefits of an I See What You Did There spell.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, I See What You Did There
_Cost to Create_: 50000 GP, 2000 XP, 50 days


Mousie Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 1000 GP (4th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift Action (Command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. While wearing it you can summon a Dire Rat once per day or a regular rat 3 times per day as a Supernatural ability. This otherwise works like Summon Nature's Ally I. Perfect to help your disguise when someone wonders what a cat is doing in the treasury vault (just chase the rat). Or save the King's daughter from that mean ole Dire Rat.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Nature's Ally 1
_Cost to Create_: 500 GP, 20 XP, 1 days


The Official Catfort Seal of Approval
*Price (Item Level)*: 112500 GP (21st)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:20) Evocation/Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use Activated)
*Weight*: -

Assuming one of your Allies possesses the Catfort magic item this allows you to communicate with anyone inside it at will as per the Sending spell cast by a 9th Level Wizard.  It also allows you to pass through the walls of the Catfort as if they were immaterial.  All Seals work with one specific Catfort, which is created at the same time they are (a maximum of 40 Seals can be made per Catfort).  If a Seal is destroyed a new one can be made, but must be done so in the Catfort's presence.  Seals only work for the Catfort they were made to function for.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Passwall, Sending
_Cost to Create_: 56250 GP, 113 days, 4500 XP


Pointy Witch Hat
*Price (Item Level)*: 36000 GP (x)
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:22) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Continuous)
*Weight*: -

Favored by Catwitches everywhere, they may add their Cat Powah Bonus to the Save DC of spells they cast that do direct damage while wearing it.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Ejo's Extemporaneous Enhancement 
_Cost to Create_: 18000 GP, 18 days, 720 XP


Punishment Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 132,000 GP (22nd)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:21) Enchantment
*Activation*: -(use activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a thick, black collar. When placed around an individuals neck it has the effect of a Geas spell, requiring him to shelter and feed all stray cats he sees for 1 year so long as they wish to stay. He must also protect them from harm. Should he refuse to do so, he will have to spend 1 year as a cat himself. Cat Burglars use this collar to punish individuals who are cruel to cats, and to ensure that someone has to put them up for the night so long as they are in kitty form. After the year is over the collar falls off. At which point it can be placed on the neck of someone else. The collar does not work for anyone who has worn it in the past.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Geas/Quest
_Cost to Create_: 66000 GP, 66 days, 2640 XP


Shades
*Price (Item Level)*: 128000 GP (x)
*Body Slot*: Face
*Caster Level*: 15th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:23) Abjuration
*Activation*: -(use activated)
*Weight*: -

The wearer of these dark glasses enjoys the benefits of a Protection from Spells spell.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Protection from Spells
_Cost to Create_: 64000 GP, 64 days, 2560 XP


Tank Collar
*Price*: +1 Bonus (+ an additional 50 GP, 6th)
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:21) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a normal collar. But when the command word is meowed it morphs into a suit of Heavy armor sized and made for you in kitty form. When it is meowed again the armor retreats into the collar. The Armor has a seat and wand mounted on the back. This seat is usually occupied by an Awakened Mouse partner with the skill or power to use the wand who functions as a sort of Defensive gunner while the Cat Burglar goes about his business. Remember to include the cost of the Wand when making the collar. When the wand is empty it may be swapped out for another wand if it cannot be recharged.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Ironwood
_Cost to Create_: Varies


Tent Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 6,000 GP (10th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. Once per day you can command it to become a Leomund's Tiny Hut, as per the spell of the same name. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. Beloved by rural Cat Burglars everywhere. There is also a one person collar sized for a single cat. It retails for 500 GP.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Leomund's Tiny Hut
_Cost to Create_: 3000 GP, 240 XP, 3 days


Whoopin' Collar
*Price (Item Level)*: 24,000 GP (15th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:24) Transformation
*Activation*: Swift (Command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary necklace in human form, and a cat's collar while you are in Kitty Form. The command word can be a particular meow in kitty form. While wearing it you can cast Nightstalker's Transformation 3 times per day.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Nightstalker's Transformation
_Cost to Create_: 12,000 GP, 12 days, 480 XP

----------


## Lix Lorn

Pointy Witch Hat is missing stuff :)

----------


## Bhu

Several of them are, tis a work in progress :D

----------


## Bhu

*KITTY MAGIC ITEMS: TOYS & FURNITURE*


Catfort
*Price (Item Level)*: 140000 GP (22nd)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:22) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: 1 lb.

This is a small bit of trash that, when the command word is given, expands into a makeshift 'fort' made of pillows, or blankets or boxes.  Regular crap people have lying around in other words.  It is in most ways identical to the Instant Fortress magic item with a few exceptions: it has no means of entry to anything larger than Size Class Tiny, it appears to only be 5 ft. square on the outside (but is full size on the inside).  In addition the owner of Catfort can communicate with anyone who is wearing the Official Catfort Seal of Approval as per the Sending spell at will.  Seals are generally crafted along with the Catfort, and it can accommodate up to 40 at a time (Seals only work with the Catfort they were made for).  New one's may be constructed if one is destroyed, but must be done so in the Catfort's presence.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Sending
_Cost to Create_: 70000 GP, 5600 XP, 140 days


Catnip Mousie
*Price (Item Level)*: 16000 GP (14th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (manipulation)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary catnip mouse made for cats. 3 times per day when munched on by a feline (or someone in Kitty Form) it gives the muncher the benefits of a Haste spell.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Haste
_Cost to Create_: 8000 GP, 320 XP, 8 days


Dingle Ball
*Price (Item Level)*: 132000 GP (22nd)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:21) Enchantment
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a common cat toy, a small hollow ball with a bell inside.  It can be thrown as a Grenade-like Weapon, and makes a dingling sound when it lands.  Anything in the square where it lands (or adjacent squares) that can hear, must make a DC 19 Willpower Save or be compelled to chase the Dingle Ball and swat it.  When it lands again, another save is required by potential new victims.  Every 1d4 rounds victims get a new Save to escape the spells effects as they become all Dingled out.  The owner is immune to this effect, as are any beings who are deaf.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Mass Suggestion
_Cost to Create_: 66000 GP, 5280 XP, 132 days


Fishing Pole
*Price (Item Level)*: 2000 GP (6th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Enchantment
*Activation*: Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a fishing pole with feathers or other fluffy objects at the end of the line.  When the line is cast (it has up to a 30 ft. range), whatever beings who are in the square it lands in that can see must make a DC 11 Willpower Save or be Fascinated as long as you continue wiggling it in front of them (this takes a Swift Action each round).

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Hypnotism
_Cost to Create_: 1000 GP, 40 XP, 2 days


Furniture of Hiding
*Price (Item Level)*: 10000 GP (12th)
*Body Slot*: -
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Use-activated)
*Weight*: -

Some Cat Burglars replace their "owners" furniture with Furniture of Hiding if they are spying on them long term. Anything in Kitty Form gains a +10 Competence Bonus to Hide checks while on or under this furniture (couches are particularly favored). Small Guilds can hideout in plain sight relatively easy in their own enemies house.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Kitty Form, Camouflage
_Cost to Create_: 5000 GP, 5 days, 200 XP


The Red Dot
*Price (Item Level)*: 90000 GP (20th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:20) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (Manipulation)
*Weight*: -

The Red Dot is a small metal pen shaped object that emits a beam of red light from one end.  As a Swift Action the wielder can make a ranged touch attack to place the red dot on any object or creature within 100 ft.  Any creature able to see the red dot other than you must make a DC 19 Willpower Save or viciously attack the object or creature it appears on to the exclusion of all else (unless something attacks them, then the effect is dispelled).  It's a great way of testing whether artifacts are dangerous, discouraging pursuit, starting riots, and breaking down doors.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Greater Command
_Cost to Create_: 45000 GP, 3600 XP, 90 days


Roomba
*Price (Item Level)*: 10000 GP (12th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Command)
*Weight*: 5 lbs

This appears to be some sort of clockwork disc about a foot in diameter.  It looks identical to a device invented by Gnomes for rich fools.  It cleans floors.  Cats seem to love riding them, and this inspired the idea to make magical ones for use as transports.  The Roomba has an effective Land Speed of 30 ft., and can carry up to 300 pounds.  It is controlled by the mental impulse of the owner.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Tenser's Floating Disc
_Cost to Create_: 5000 GP, 400 XP, 10 days


Scratching Post
*Price (Item Level)*: 2000 GP (+1, 6th), 8000 GP (+2, 11th), 18000 GP (+3, 14th), 32000 GP (+4, 16th), 50000 GP (+5, 18th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 5th/8th/12th/16th/20th
*Aura*: Faint/Moderate/Strong/Strong/Strong; (DC:18) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (manipulation)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary scratching post made for cats. Any being with claws as natural weapons that scratches the post as a Standard action receives the benefit of Greater Magic Fang. Caster level depends on the bonus given, can be used 3 times per day.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Greater magic Fang
_Cost to Create_: +1: 1000 GP, 40 XP, 1 day; +2: 4000, 160 XP, 4 days; +3: 9000 GP, 360 XP, 9 days; +4: 16000 GP, 640 XP, 16 days; +5: 25000 GP, 1000 XP, 25 days


Squeaky Plush
*Price (Item Level)*: 24000 GP (15th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Enchantment
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This is a stuffed animal of some kind.  As long as you have your precious binky, you are immune to Fear, and Morale or Circumstance Penalties.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Calm Emotions
_Cost to Create_: 12000 GP, 960 XP, 24 days

----------


## Bhu

*KITTY MAGIC ITEMS: WEAPONS*

Anti-Canine Defense Unit
*Price (Item Level)*: 116000 (xth)
*Body Slot*: Body
*Caster Level*: 12th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:20) Evocation/Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Mental or Verbal)
*Weight*: 75 lbs.

This item unfolds with the proper command word/meow into a giant metal backpack, complete with jets and weaponry.  When unfolded it goes from being the size of a large fish to an oversized backpack, providing the wearer with the ability to cast the following spells 3/day: Greater Mage Armor, Machinegun, and Overland Flight.  It is often hidden in a Collar of Holding.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Wands, Craft Guns, Machinegun, Overland Flight, Greater Mage Armor, Shrink Item
_Cost to Create_: 58000 GP, 2320 XP, 58 days


Machinegun 
Evocation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 50 ft.
*Area of Effect:* 50 ft. Cone
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex Save for half damage
*Spell Resistance:* No

When cast Machinegun floods the area of effect with a spray of bullets doing 1d6 damage per caster level (max 15d6).


Cat Launcher
*Price (Item Level)*: 93600 (xth)
*Body Slot*: Shoulders
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:19) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (Manipulation)
*Weight*: 50 lbs.

As a Standard Action you fire a cat or similar Tiny entity up to 160 ft.  If you wish to attack someone with them you must make a ranged attack roll, and if successful the target takes 1d6 damage per 10 ft. your 'ammo' traveled.  The ammunition itself takes no damage but may be quit e terrified.  'Loading' the ammunition requires one round per shot, with a maximum of 7 shots.  Possibly more if the kitties have been through this process before and do not wish to endure it again.  Often used by Cat Burglar Guilds to go over walls, land on roofs, or close the gap in fights.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Catapult
_Cost to Create_: 46800 GP, 1872 XP, 47 days


Catnip Bomb
*Price (Item Level)*: 2100 (6th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a small packet of dried herbs.  When the command word is given (whether in normal speech or purr), it explodes duplicating the effects of a Confusion spell within a 10' Radius.  This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Confusion
_Cost to Create_: 1050 GP, 84 XP, 2 days


Cat's Claw Sword
*Price (Item Level)*: 32308 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 10th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:18) Transmutation
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 1 lb.

This exotic curved dagger is effectively a +1 Deadly Precision, Keen, Warning Kukri, though anyone proficient with Daggers can use it.  In addition as a Free Action once per round you may change it's size so that it is effectively a Scimitar (you still only need to be proficient with a Dagger to use it).

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Keen Edge, Cat's Grace
_Cost to Create_: 16154 GP, 646 XP, 16 days


Dander Bomb
*Price (Item Level)*: 6,000 GP (10th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 15th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:23) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a really, really big cat hairball. When the command word is given (again, a choking sound), it explodes duplicating the effects of a Dander Explosion spell. This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Dander Explosion
_Cost to Create_: 3000 GP, 120 XP, 3 days


Dead Fish Bomb
*Price (Item Level)*: 9,000 GP (12th)
*Body Slot*:- (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:22) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a dead fish or other small animal or piece of food that a feral cat might be carrying in it's mouth. It will not withstand close scrutiny if taken from the cat however as it does not feel real (it's rubbery), and it is in fact a bomb that detonates upon the Cat Burglar's meowed command (well okay it detonates from 1 round to 1 minute later depending on how you set it). Upon detonation it has both the effects of a Delayed Blast Fireball and a Stinking Cloud as cast by a 13th level caster.  This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, Delayed Blast Fireball, Stinking Cloud
_Cost to Create_: 4,500 GP, 5 days, 180 XP


Dead Present
*Price (Item Level)*: 200,000 GP (25th)
*Body Slot*:- (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 15th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:23) Enchantment
*Activation*: Use-Activated
*Weight*: -

Some cats indulge in a bizarre behavior cat lovers refer to as 'paying the rent'. They kill small animals and bring them to their owners. You take advantage of this with this item, which appears to be the corpse of a small animal, typically a rodent, snake, or bird. A corpse that no one who fails their Willpower Save (DC:22) will approach. This is identical in effect to the Antipathy spell, except that the user is immune to it's effects.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Antipathy
_Cost to Create_:100,000 GP, 100 days, 4000 XP


Festivally Disturbing Cat Poo
*Price (Item Level)*: 100 (1st)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a dried bit of cat poo.  When the command word is spoken it moistens and explodes, duplicating the effects or a really nasty Grease spell.  Also it makes others hate you for free.  This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Antipathy
_Cost to Create_:50 GP, 1 day, 2 XP


Hairball Grenade
*Price (Item Level)*: 300 GP (2nd)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This one shot item appears to be a cat hairball. When the command word is given (a choking sound that may be done as a human or kitty), it explodes duplicating the effects of a Cloud of Bewilderment.  

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Cloud of Bewilderment
_Cost to Create_: 150 GP, 6 XP, 1 day


Just a Simple Walking Stick
*Price (Item Level)*: 32300 (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (held)
*Caster Level*: 6th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:18) Illusion  
*Activation*: - (Swift: Command for the blur effect)
*Weight*: 3 lbs.

This simple cats-head walking stick functions as a +1 Blurstrike, Deadly Precision Club.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Blur, Keen Edge
_Cost to Create_: 16150 GP, 646 XP, 16 days


Lion's Buckler
*Price (Item Level)*: 24665 (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (held)
*Caster Level*: 9th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:22) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Swift: Command for Daylight Ability)
*Weight*: 5 lbs.

This golden shield has a Lion's face formed into it.  It functions as a +2 Anchoring, Greater Stamina Buckler.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Daylight, Bear's Endurance, Resistance
_Cost to Create_: 12333 GP, 493 XP, 12 days


*Price (Item Level)*: 32310 (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (held)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:18) Enchantment
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 2 lbs

The companion gladius is a +2 Berserker, Brash Short Sword.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Rage, Remove Fear
_Cost to Create_: 16155 GP, 646 XP, 16 days


Smoked Fish Bomb
*Price (Item Level)*: 300 GP (2nd)
*Body Slot*:- (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a smoked fish or piece of jerky that you've snitched from someone. It will not withstand close scrutiny if taken from the you however as it does not feel real (it's rubbery), and it is in fact a bomb that detonates upon the Cat Burglar's meowed command (well okay it detonates from 1 round to 1 minute later depending on how you set it). Upon detonation it has the effects of a Fog Cloud spell. This is a one use item.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Fog Cloud
_Cost to Create_: 150 GP, 1 days, 6 XP

----------


## Bhu

*KITTY MAGIC ITEMS: ANTI-KITTY ITEMS*


Bad Trip Catnip Mousie
*Price (Item Level)*: 10000 GP (12th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (manipulation)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary catnip mouse made for cats. 3 times per day when munched on by a feline (or someone in Kitty Form) it gives the muncher the benefits of Frenzy (Complete Warrior page 34). Commonly used as a method of assassinating noblemen with a preference for cats.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Bestow Curse
_Cost to Create_: 200 GP, 670 XP, 5 days


Doberman Alarm
*Price (Item Level)*: 112000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:19) Conjuration
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears as a normal Beware of Dog sign that can be put on any fence or door.  If anything walks through the entry marked by the sign (or crosses over the fence/wall it is hanging upon) a Fiendish Dire Wolf appears and immediately attacks the perpetrator.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Monster IV
_Cost to Create_: 56000 GP, 4480 XP, 112 days


Flea Trap
*Price (Item Level)*: 700 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears as a moist, nummery Cheezeburger.  When bitten however, it explodes summoning a huge cloud of Fleas.  Effectively it summons a Flea Swarm (see below for stats) who set about attacking the would be nommer.  This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Swarm
_Cost to Create_: 350 GP, 28 XP, 1 day


Flea Trap, Biggie Size
*Price (Item Level)*: 100 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:16) Conjuration
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This is a double cheeseburger, and seems similar to the regular Flea Trap, but instead of a Flea Swarm it Summons a Dire Flea to assault the hungry kitty.  This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Summon Monster I
_Cost to Create_: 50 GP, 4 XP, 1 day


Furniture of Holding
*Price (Item Level)*: 612000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: -
*Caster Level*: 17th
*Aura*: Strong; (DC:24) Abjuration
*Activation*: - (Use-activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears as any form of cushiony furniture such as chairs, couches, beds, etc.  When any being Size Category Tiny or smaller sets upon it they must make a DC 23 Willpower Save or be drawn inside the extradimensional space between the cushions.  The prisoner can be released via a spoken command word, and this is otherwise identical to the Imprisonment spell

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Imprisonment
_Cost to Create_: 306000 GP, 24480 XP, 612 days


Sticky Scratching Post
*Price (Item Level)*: 24000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC:17) Conjuration
*Activation*: - (Use-Activated)
*Weight*: -

This looks like the standard magic Scratching Post, however anything touching it is stuck fast unless it makes a DC 13 Reflex Save.  If the victim fails they must make a DC 20 Str Check to pull free.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Web
_Cost to Create_: 12000 GP, 960 XP, 24 days


*Flea Swarm*
                      Fine Vermin (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares), Climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class:*          22 (+8 Size, +4 Dex), touch 22, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (1d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (1d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction, Blood Drain, Infection
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., immune to weapon damage, swarm traits, tremorsense 30 ft., vermin traits, Scent, Immune to Non-Magical Disease, Powerful Leaper, Hardy
*Saves:*                Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 1, Dex 18, Con 10, Int -, Wis 12, Cha 1
*Skills:*              Climb +3, Hide +24, Jump +3, Move Silently +8
*Feats:*                ---
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          None
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

This appears to be a few pounds worth of Fleas, sure to set off anything with a buglike phobia.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins its turn with a Flea Swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 10 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

*Blood Drain (Ex):* Each round an opponent is damaged by the Swarm he takes 1 point of temporary Constitution damage.

*Infection (Ex):* Due to their variety of prey and immunity to disease, Fleas tend to be carriers of illness.  Anyone taking damage from their Swarm Attack must make a DC 10 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con Based) or risk contracting any disease from the DMG that can be transmitted via injury.

*Powerful Leaper (Ex):* A Fleas Jump DC does not double if it does not have a running start, nor is the maximum height of their Jumps limited by Size Category.

*Hardy (Ex):* Fleas can go 3 months before risking starvation, as opposed to the 3 day limit for most races.

*Skills:* Fleas gain a +8 Racial Bonus to Climb and Jump Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb or Jump Check.  They also gain a +4 Racial Bonus on Hide and Move Silently Checks.

*Combat:* Fleas wait in hiding until something sets off their Tremorsense, then they pounce,  If things go bad they...flee.




*Dire Flea*
                      Small Vermin
*Hit Dice:*             1d8+2 (6 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares), Climb 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-4 (+8 when Attached)
*Attack:*               Bite +4 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +4 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Attach, Blood Drain, Infectious Bite
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 50 ft. Vermin traits, Powerful Leaper, DR 10/Slashing or Piercing, Tremorsense 30 ft., Scent, Immune to Non-Magical Disease, Hardy
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int -, Wis 14, Cha 2
*Skills:*               Climb +8, Hide +11, Jump +8, Move Silently +7
*Feats:*                Weapon Finesse (B)
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary or Pack (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     1
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---


Dire Fleas weigh up to 30 pounds.

*Attach (Ex):*  If a Flea hits with a Bite attack, it uses its claws to latch onto the opponents body. An attached Flea is effectively grappling its prey. The Flea loses its Dexterity bonus to AC and has an AC of 14, but holds on with great tenacity. Fleas have a +12 racial bonus on grapple checks (already figured into the Base Attack/Grapple entry above).

An attached Flea can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached Flea through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the Flea. 

*Blood Drain (Ex):* A Flea drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage in any round when it begins its turn Attached to a victim. Once it has dealt 4 points of Constitution damage, it detaches and hops off to digest the meal. If its victim dies before the Fleas appetite has been sated, the Flea detaches and seeks a new target. 

*Infectious Bite (Ex):* Due to their variety of prey and immunity to disease, Fleas tend to be carriers of illness.  Anyone taking damage from their bite must make a DC 12 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con Based) or risk contracting any disease from the DMG that can be transmitted via injury.

*Powerful Leaper (Ex):* A Fleas Jump DC does not double if it does not have a running start, nor is the maximum height of their Jumps limited by Size Category.

*Hardy (Ex):* Fleas can go 3 months before risking starvation, as opposed to the 3 day limit for most races.

*Skills:* Fleas gain a +8 Racial Bonus to Climb and Jump Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb or Jump Check.  They also gain a +4 Racial Bonus on Hide and Move Silently Checks.

*Combat:* Fleas wait in hiding until something sets off their Tremorsense, then they pounce,  If things go bad they...flee.

----------


## Bhu

some works in progress

*EPIC KITTY MAGIC ITEMS*


Atomic Fish Bomb
*Price*: 6000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 24
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: 1 lb.

This appears to be a particularly large and tasty looking Dead Fish Bomb. At least until it's set off....Then it duplicates the effects of a BOOM!* spell cast with the Maximize Spell Feat doing 216 Untyped damage. This is a one use item.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, BOOM!*, Sudden Maximize
_Cost to Create_: 3000 GP, 120 XP, 3 days
* New spell detailed below


Boeing Tank Collar
*Price*: 120,000 GP (21st)
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:26) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a normal collar. But when the command word is meowed it morphs into a suit of +5 Heavy Full Plate sized and made for you in kitty form that provides DR 10/Adamantine. A second meowed command extends metallic wings which allow the wearer to fly (as per the Overland Flight Spell, but duration lasts as long as you have the armor on). When the command is meowed again the armor retreats into the collar, or the wings retract. The Armor has a 4 seats (turrets really) and wands (or scepters) mounted on the back and sides. These seats are usually occupied by Awakened Mice with the skill or power to use the wands who function as Defensive gunners while the Cat Burglar goes about his business (they also provide the Mouse with Partial Cover). Remember to include the cost of the Wands/Scepters when making the collar. When the Wand/Scepter is empty it may be swapped out for another wand if it cannot be recharged.
_
Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Stoneskin, Overland Flight
_Cost to Create_: 60,000 GP, 60 days, 10,600 XP


CatBot 5000
*Price*: 135000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - 
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Transmutation
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 1000 lbs.

This rather odd, feline inspired Golem acts as a personal servitor.  They are quite expensive, and usually come as gifts from the Kitteh Gawds who commission them as gifts for servants who have been particularly successful.  Stats are listed below.  It requires 1000 pounds of rare metals and a DC 30 Craft (clockworks) Check.

_
Prerequisites_: Craft Construct, Geas/Quest, Wish, Haste, Polymorph any Object
_Cost to Create_: 67500 GP, 68 days, 2700 XP

*Catbot 5000*
                      Large Construct
*Hit Dice:*             30d10+30 (195 hp)
*Initiative:*           +18
*Speed:*                70 ft. (14 squares)
*Armor Class:*          46 (-1 Size, +1 Dodge, +10 Dex, +26 Natural), touch 20, flat-footed 35
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +20/+29
*Attack:*               Slam +25 melee (1d4+5) or Falchion +25 melee (2d6+7/15-20)
*Full Attack:*         3 Slams +25 melee (1d4+5) or Falchion +25/+25/+20/+15/+10 melee (2d6+7/15-20)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spell-Like Abilities, Hissy Fit, Permanent Haste
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Darkvision 60 ft., Construct Traits, SR 35, DR 15/Epic and Adamantine
*Saves:*                Fort +10, Ref +21, Will +14
*Abilities:*            Str 20, Dex 30, Con -, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills:*               Balance +25, Climb +25, Hide +25, Jump +25, Listen +9, Move Silently +25, Spot +8, Tumble +25
*Feats:*               Bounding Assault, Combat Reflexes, Deft Opportunist, Dire Charge, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Powerful Charge, Rapid Blitz, Spring Attack, Superior Initiative
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     20
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Good
*Advancement:*          31+ HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* You may cast the following at will as Spell Like Abilities: Catwalk, Feather Fall, Walk With Purpose Kitty.

*Hissy Fit (Ex):* 10 rounds per day the Catbot 500 may enter an altered state of mind known as a 'hissy fit'.  These rounds do not need to be consecutive.  While in the Hissy Fit it gains an additional melee attack at it's highest BAB, and the critical threat range of it's weapons double.  This stacks in the case of the Catbot 5000 Godslayin' Sharp Thingie, meaning it threatens a Critical on a 9+.

*Permanent Haste (Su):* The Catbot 5000 permanently has the benefits of a Haste spell.

*Skills:* The Catbot 5000 can use it's Dex Modifier instead of it's Str Modifier for Climb and Jump Checks.

*Combat:* Catbots reserve Hissy Fits for appropriate moments.  Generally they do as ordered, and if no order is given they charge directly into the fray and begin swinging.

Catbot 5000 Godslayin' Sharp Thingie
*Price (Item Level)*: 2000375 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 13th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC:22) Evocation
*Activation*: - and Free (Command)
*Weight*:  16 lbs.  

All Catbots are armed with this +2 Bloodfeeding, Implacable, Vampiric, Keen, Vorpal Falchion built for  a Large creature. 

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Vampiric Touch, Keen Edge, Mordenkainen's Sword, Circle of Death
_Cost to Create_: 1000188 GP, 40007 XP, 1000 days


Collar of Emotionally Disturbing Fun
*Price*: 276,000 GP (29th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:21) Divination
*Activation*: -(use activated)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be a festive well decorated cats collar. Normally it has no effect, even when worn by a Cat Burglar. But Tibbit Jesters can make use of it's arcane properties in conjunction with their Jester's Performance ability. Whenever you successfully use your Jester's Performance ability to insult someone, (i.e. the abilities like Taunt, Vexing Dialogue, Scathing Wit, etc) you may choose another being within 60', and the victim of your performance believes they are the one who insulted him, and he will attempt to kill them with all due haste (In other words he will pursue them just like the Taunt ability describes). He also gains the benefits of Frenzy (Complete Warrior page 34) while attempting to kill his imaginary abuser, but the Frenzy lasts until one of them dies (or the encounter is over).

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Enrage Audience, I See What You Did There.
_Cost to Create_: 138,000 GP, 138 days, 11,380 XP


Comfy Kitty Cushion
*Price*: 74,520 GP (19th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: 1 lb.

This appears to be a normal bed or cushion made for cats, and is a popular accessory for uber wealthy Cat Burglars. Once per day any Cat Burglar sleeping on this cushion for at least 4 hours receives the benefit of any one spell from the Healing subschool of 8th level or less.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Miracle
_Cost to Create_: 32,760 GP, 10,328 XP, 33 days


Epic Catnip Mousie
*Price*: 223,113 GP (27th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (manipulation)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary Catnip Mousie item, however it is much more potent. 3 times per day when munched on by a feline (or someone in Kitty Form) it allows the muncher to perform a Full Attack and a Full Move each round for 9 rounds.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Haste, Time Stop
_Cost to Create_: 111,557 GP, 11,115 XP, 112 days


Epic Collar of Holding
*Price*: 372,600 GP (34th)
*Body Slot*: Throat
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an ordinary Collar of Holding, and functions identically to one. However it can hold much more volume than normal. The weight limit is 1 metric ton, and volume is up to 1000 square feet. The collar weighs no more than normal.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Leomund's Secret Chest, Gate
_Cost to Create_: 186,300 GP, 186 days, 11,863 XP


Epic Scratching Post
*Price*: 372,600 GP (34th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Transmutation
*Activation*: Standard (manipulation)
*Weight*: -

Once again, this appears to be an ordinary scratching post made for cats. Any being with claws as natural weapons that scratches the post as a Standard action receives the benefits of a War Kitteh spell.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, War Kitteh
_Cost to Create_: 186,300 GP, 11,863 XP, 186 days


Fake Cat Poo 
*Price*: 553500 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Enchantment
*Activation*: Swift (Command)
*Weight*: -

This appears to be an enormous mound of cat poo. God alone knows what kind of cat it came from (Dire perhaps?), but nobody wants to touch it let alone clean it up. Initially appearing as an item of jewelry, when dropped upon the ground and the command word is spoken (or meowed) it covers a 5' area in a great mound of what appears to be poo. There is a Stinking Cloud Effect centered on the Fake Cat Poo, and anyone wishing to attempt to touch it to clean it up must make a DC 27 Willpower Save to do so. Anyone wishing to approach within 10' of it must make a similar Willpower Save, and if this Save is successful they must still make a second save to clean it up. The owner of the item is immune to these effects. By speaking the command word again it returns to jewelry form.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Stinking Cloud, Antipathy, Spell Focus (Enchantment), Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)
_Cost to Create_: 276750 GP, 554 days, 22140 XP


Force Cannon
*Price*: 64,687 GP (19th)
*Body Slot*: -
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a short staff made from some sort of highly polished steel. It allows you to make use of the following spells: Orb of Force (1 charge), Force Beam* (2 charges). Both spells may be used 3 times per day as though cast with the Maximize Spell Feat.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Staff, Craft Epic Staff, Craft Staff, Orb of Force, Force Beam*, Sudden Maximize
_Cost to Create_: 32,343 GP, 33 days, 10,324 XP
* New spell detailed below


Grizzly Tank Collar
*Price*: 100,000 (20th)
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:26) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a normal collar. But when the command word is meowed it morphs into a suit of +5 Heavy Full Plate sized and made for you in kitty form that provides DR 10/-. When the command is meowed again the armor retreats into the collar. The Armor also has a small extradimensional space capable of holding up to 16 Awakened Mouse Commandos. So long as they remain in the space they are unavailable and are totally concealed. Entering or leaving the Armor is a Swift Action. If the owner of the collar is killed the troops may remain within in indefinitely if necessary.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Stoneskin, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion
_Cost to Create_: 50,000 GP, 50 days, 10,500 XP


Kitty Hut
*Price*: 372,600 GP (34th)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:24) Conjuration
*Activation*: Swift (command)
*Weight*: 3 lbs.

This appears to be a normal plush kitty enclosure, the kind you see that are basically a little fluffy house with a cat bed inside. Or at least that's what you're supposed to think. On the inside it actually is a full size Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion along with the effects of a Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum spell.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Must be able to cast 9th level Conjuration spells
_Cost to Create_: 186,300 GP, 11,863 XP, 186 days


Pointy Viking Hat
*Price (Item Level)*: 100000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 24th
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:19) Transmutation
*Activation*: - (Continuous)
*Weight*: 4 lbs.

The wearer of this helm gains a +6 Resistance Bonus to all Saving Throws, and a +8 Enhancement Bonus to Constitution

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Bear's Endurance, creators caster level must be three times the cloaks bonus
_Cost to Create_: 50000 GP, 50 days, 2000 XP


Sherman Tank Collar
*Price*: 100,000 (20th)
*Body Slot*: Throat as a Collar, Body when in use
*Caster Level*: 23
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:26) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (command)

This appears to be a normal collar. But when the command word is meowed it morphs into a suit of +5 Heavy Full Plate sized and made for you in kitty form that provides DR 10/-. When the command is meowed again the armor retreats into the collar. The Armor has a seat and a Force Cannon (See below) mounted on the back (the Force Cannon magically resizes to fit the mount on your armor). This seat is usually occupied by an Awakened Mouse with the skill or power to use the wands who function as a Defensive gunner while the Cat Burglar goes about his business (the seat also provides the Mouse with Partial Concealment). Remember to include the cost of the Force Cannon when figuring the cost of the armor.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Stoneskin
_Cost to Create_: 60,000 GP, 60 days, 10,600 XP


Viking Axe
*Price*: 6480350 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:22) Evocation
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 12 lbs.

This is a +6 Charging, Collision, Keen, Anarchic Power Greataxe.  Perfect for making ouchies.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Spirited Charge, Keen Edge, Weapon of Impact, Word of Chaos
_Cost to Create_: 3240175 GP, 129607 XP, 3240 days


Force Beam
Evocation (Force)
*Level*: Sor/Wiz 9
*Components*: V, S, F
*Casting Time*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*:Long (400 ft + 40 ft/level)
*Effect*: Ray
*Duration*: Instantaneous
*Saving Throw*: None
*Spell Resistance*: Yes

This spell creates a pencil thin Ray of Force. If the caster succeeds in making a ranged Touch Attack, his opponent takes 2d6 Force damage per caster level (maximum 40d6).

_Focus_: A small metal wand.


BOOM!
Evocation
*Level*: Sor/Wiz 9
*Components*: V, S, F
*Casting Time*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Long (400 ft + 40 ft/level)
*Area*: 80' Radius Spread
*Duration*: Instantaneous
*Saving Throw*: Reflex half
*Spell Resistance*: Yes

You create a massive explosion doing 3d6 untyped damage per 2 caster levels.

_Focus_: A small mushroom carving.




GoLion Armor and Sword


Lord GoLion's Helm
*Price*: 1562525 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:23) Evocation
*Activation*: Standard (Mental)
*Weight*: 4 lbs

The wearer of this helm can cast the following as a Spell-Like Ability 3/day: Lion's Roar, Sunbeam.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Lion's Roar, Sunbeam
_Cost to Create_: 381263 GP, 31251 XP, 381 days

Lord GoLion's Armor
*Price*: 3286000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Body
*Caster Level*: 24th
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:17) Abjuration
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 50 lbs.

This +8 Full Plate Armor grants Energy Resistance 20 to all 5 types of energy and Spell Resistance 19.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Resist Energy
_Cost to Create_: 1643000 GP, 65720 XP, 1643 days

Lord GoLion's Gauntlets
*Price*: 1589700 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Hands
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:19) Evocation
*Activation*: Standard (Mental)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

The wearer of these gauntlets can cast the following as a Spell-Like Ability 3/day: Blast of Flame, Boreal Wind, Force Missiles.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Blast of Flame, Boreal Wind, Force Missiles
_Cost to Create_: 794850 GP, 31794 XP, 795 days

Lord GoLion's Boots
*Price*: 1584000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: Feet
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:20) Evocation
*Activation*: Mental (Standard)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

The wearer of these boots can cast the following as a Spell-Like Ability 3/day: Inferno, Machinegun.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Inferno, Machinegun
_Cost to Create_: 792000 GP, 31680 XP, 792 days

Lord GoLion's Sword
*Price*: 4766000 GP (xth)
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 21st
*Aura*: Overwhelming; (DC:18) Evocation
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 8 lbs.

This is a +3 Keen, Shock, Shocking Burst, Lightning Blast Bastard Sword.

_Prerequisites_: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Epic Magic Arms and Armor, Keen Edge, Call Lightning, Lightning Bolt
_Cost to Create_: 2383000 GP, 95320 XP, 2383 days


Collection Benefits
*2 Pieces* Lord GoLion's Sword gains the Throwing Ability
*3 Pieces* Lord GoLion's Sword gains the Returning Ability
*4 Pieces* Gain DR 15/Adamantine 
*5 Pieces* Lord GoLion's Sword gains the Vorpal Ability

----------


## Bhu

I mostly have Lord GoLion's armor done.  The collection benefits ar e stronger than usual so I'm considering increasing the price of the items.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Debihuman

So much new stuff that I don't know where to begin.  

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I've been trying to finish up while I'm capable of doing so.

----------


## Debihuman

What are the BAB and Saves for The Four?

Debby

----------


## Bhu

It's an Epic PrC.  They don't get BAB/Saves.

----------


## qazzquimby

Do you ever plan on finishing your samurai classes? Every time I find them I want to center a campaign around them.

----------


## Bhu

Everyone stopped giving me feedback on them so I kind of put them on hold for a bit, but yes I very much intend to fix them up.   Now that I know people are still interested I'll see what  I can do.

----------


## Debihuman

> It's an Epic PrC.  They don't get BAB/Saves.


Actually they do. If this is Epic then the levels would be 21st-30th not 1st-10th. See epic here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/basics.htm#epicSaveBonus

Debby

----------


## Bhu

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/prest...sses/intro.htm

I'm using the format for epic PrC's

----------


## Bhu

Still working on Lord GoLions Armor.

I hesitate to ask this...but I've occasionally had requests for a 4e version of this class, which I'm not sure is workable.  Would anyone actually still be interested in this?

----------


## Bhu

Lord GoLion is finally done!

Qazzquimby peek over at minmaxboards in the next few weeks i intend to start tweaking the samurai again.


*MOWS*

 

_"Meow!"_  

 The Mows are a race of magically awakened housecats who have somehow begun to breed true and have Awakened children.  They enjoy their reputation for being no end of trouble.

MOWS RACIAL TRAITS  
·	-8 Str (Minimum 3), +4  Dex, +2 Wis
· Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are three quarters those of a Medium character. Space is 2 1/2', Reach is 0'.
· Magical Beast, giving you Dark Vision 60 ft., and Low-Light Vision
· Base speed 30 feet
·	Scent (Ex): Identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
· Mows have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d2 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.
. Non Humanoid Form: The Mows aren't humanoid and have no hands. They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. Being vicious (and teensy) predators they also can't make Handle Animal checks as animals are terrified of (or ignore) them. Most equipment will be one tenth the weight for them. They cannot wield weapons unless they are specifically made for them, usually as an extension of armor they are wearing. If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor.
. Mows are purely carnivorous, and can only consume meat. While this heavily limits their diet they can go twice as long as normal before having to make checks for starvation as they have had to live through some lean times because of it.
·	Racial skill bonuses: Mows receive a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb, Hide, Listen, and Move Silently Checks.  They also get a +8 Racial Bonus of Balance and Jump checks. They may use their Dexterity Modifier instead of their Strength Modifier for Climb and Jump Checks.  In areas of tall grass or undergrowth their Hide Bonus increases to +8.
· Automatic and Bonus languages: Mows automatically speak Common and Purr. Bonus Languages depend on where they live and are usually that of their neighbor, but many speak Sylvan
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Cat Burglar, Rogue, or Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 7"  Female: 6"
*Height Modifier*: +1d4"
*Base Weight*: Male: 8 lbs.   Female: 7 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

MOWS CHARACTERS 
 If you want to play a small stealthy PC who can go about unnoticed due to the fact everyone assumes you're a common animal, the Mows are perfect.  Plus you get to be an adorable lil' kitteh.  What more could you want than that?
*Adventuring Race*: Mows often go on adventures for money, fame, and power.  The usual reasons.  But being fey and whimsical like all cats some do it just for the hell of it.
*Character Development*: Make sure to take Feats or class abilities that will allow you to overcome your Reach limitations.  Your size does have a few disadvantages.
*Character Names*: Mows tend to use whatever names are common to the other races living in their area.

ROLEPLAYING A MOWS 
 You can pretend to be a normal cat and sponge off the other races while secretly living among them.  All the Mows do it at some point.  It allows you to learn lots of nifty blackmail material.  Not that you're the sort of kitty to use blackmail to get fed a better class of salmon than table scraps.  No sir not you.
*Personality*: The Mows are still cats for the most part, with all the typical behaviors attributed to kitties.
*Behaviors*: You've all seen the various cat videos on Youtube.  Give them some human level intelligence and imagine the trouble they can start now...
*Language*: The Mows speak Purr, which has no written form (and is effectively the same language used by the Cat Burglars Guilds). 

MOWS SOCIETY 
 Cats are highly social and prize competitions of stealth and athletic ability.  They are also fans of singing and acting.  The women do all the child rearing, and the men do much of the hunting and fooling of humans.  In other words the women are mothers and teachers and the men are thieves.
*Alignment* : Mows have a strong tendency towards Chaos as  they dislike rules, and most also have a strong tendency towards Neutrality.  They like their privacy.
*Lands* : The Mows are pretty omnipresent.  Wherever you can find cats, you can find them.
*Settlements* : Mows prefer urban areas since it allows them to pretend to be pets and blend in better.
*Beliefs* : The Mows worship the Kitteh Gawds exclusively.
*Relations*: Mows get along fine with Humans and other humanoids who have cats as pets because they can take advantage of them.  The rest of the world they don't like so much.

MOWS ADVENTURES 
·	There has been a rash of murders in the town, and the humans are clueless.  Every cat in the city knows there is an Undead monster living down by the old mill that's responsible.  You just have to figure out how to get the humans there without revealing who you really are.  Or failing that end it yourself.
·	A local powerful Wizard has had his beloved Familiar slain and is inconsolable until he sees the perfect replica of him: you.  Adopted by a psychopathic madman with incredible power you must find a way to convince him not to kill the locals out of paranoia, find a way to get him to let go of his friend, and all without driving him any crazier.
·	The local humans have figured out cats are intelligent and have declared war.  You must broker peace with them, or failing that find a way to sabotage their extermination efforts.



MOWS/AWAKENED CAT RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS


*ROGUE*
*Levels 10, 13, 16, 19*: The Mows Rogue has new options for his Rogues Special Abilities.
*Special Ability (Ex)*:  

_Trap Radar (Su):_ When making a Search roll to look for traps, you may Search a 10' area as a Standard Action.

_Nimble_ You do not gain the -5 Penalty to Climb or Balance Checks for moving at full speed.


*SCOUT*
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20*: The Mows loses access to some Bonus feats, but gains access to others.
*Bonus Feats (Ex)*: Instead of having access to Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run the Mows Scout can choose from Defensive Strike, Lunging Strike, Mouser, and Prone Attack.


*CAT BURGLAR*
*Level 1*: Replace Purr with Polyglot
*Polyglot (Ex)*: Speak Language is always a Class Skill for you.
*Level 1*: Cat Powah with Man Powah
*Man Powah (Su)*: At 1st level the Cat Burglar gets his first taste of Humanoid Magic in the form of an untyped Bonus equal to his Charisma Modifier.  Once per day for an entire encounter he can apply this Bonus to one of the following: Checks with a specific Charisma or Dexterity based Skill, one specific Opposed Combat Check (Grapples, Trips, etc.), a bonus to his Armor Class, or as a bonus to either Attack or Damage rolls made with his unarmed strikes or weapons in Humanoid Form.
*Levels 1, 4, 7, 10, 13, 16, and 19*: Replace Kitty Form with Humanoid Form
*Humanoid Form (Su)*: At will as a standard action you may transform into a Medium humanoid (or from a humanoid back to your normal form). At first level you can assume the form of a Medium humanoid.  This allows you to pretend to be any species of the more common humanoids, or perhaps a very young Giant.  When transforming all equipment that isnt enchanted to remain (see below) fall off of you harmlessly and form a pile at your feet. While in Humanoid Form you lose your Scent ability along with your natural attacks, non humanoid form limitations, movement types other than base land speed, Special Attacks/Qualities that are racial abilities, and racial skill bonuses.  If you are killed or knocked unconscious in Humanoid Form you revert to a cat next round. You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Medium you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Medium.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Medium (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  Your Natural Armor Bonus increases by +2.  If your Size is larger than Medium your base Land Speed reduces to 30' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Medium it increases to 30' unless it's already faster.  You also gain the subtype (Human, Elf, Orc, etc.) of whatever Humanoid you are mimicking and count as a member of that race for purposes of spells, items, etc.  If posing as a Giant you gain the Giantblood Subtype.

At levels 4, 7, 10, 13, 16, and 19 you gain an additional Humanoid Forms from the following list if you meet the prerequisites (all of these forms count as Humanoid Form for purposes of Feats, effects, etc.).  Forms that list a specific level as a prerequisite cannot be taken until that level, regardless of whether or not all those levels are in the Cat Burglar class:

_Small Humanoid Form_: You may now take the form of a Humanoid child or smaller Humanoids such as halflings.  You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Small you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Small.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Small (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  If your Size is larger than Small your base Land Speed reduces to 20' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Small it increases to 20' unless it's already faster.  You also gain the subtype (Human, Elf, Orc, etc.) of whatever Humanoid you are mimicking and count as a member of that race for purposes of spells, items, etc. You become Size Class Small, giving you a +1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are one half those of a Medium Size PC.

_Tiny Humanoid Form_: You may now take the form of a Humanoid infant or really small Humanoids.   You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d2 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Small you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Small.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Small (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  If your Size is larger than Tiny your base Land Speed reduces to 15' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Tiny it increases to 15' unless it's already faster.  You also gain the subtype (Human, Elf, Orc, etc.) of whatever Humanoid you are mimicking and count as a member of that race for purposes of spells, items, etc.  You become Size Class Tiny, giving you a +2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are one quarter those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 2 1/2' Space, and your effective Reach is 0'.  Unlike normal Reach 0' creatures, you are considered to be Flanking if you are inside the same space as an opponent, and you do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering his square.  You still do not receive Attacks of Opportunity for those moving past you as per normal.

_Big Humanoid Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 10+): You may take the form of a Large Humanoid or Giant.   You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Slam Attack doing 1d4 plus Str Modifier (2 Slams with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Large you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Large.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Large (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +4 Con, and you gain a +3 Natural Armor Bonus.  If your Size is larger than Large your base Land Speed reduces to 40' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Large it increases to 40' unless it's already faster.  You also gain the subtype (Human, Elf, Orc, etc.) of whatever Humanoid you are mimicking and count as a member of that race for purposes of spells, items, etc.  If posing as a Giant you gain the Giantblood Subtype.  You become Size Class Large, giving you a -1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +4 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are double those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 10' Space, and your effective Reach is 10'.  

_Giant Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 16+): You may take the form of a Huge Giant.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Slam Attack doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier (2 Slams with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Huge you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Huge.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Huge (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +8 Con, and you gain a +8 Natural Armor Bonus.  If your Size is larger than Huge your base Land Speed reduces to 40' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Huge it increases to 40' unless it's already faster.  You gain the Giantblood Subtype.  You become Size Class Large, giving you a -2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +8 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are quadruple those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 15' Space, and your effective Reach is 15'.  You may remain in Giant Form for (3 plus Charisma Modifier) rounds.  Once the time limit runs out you must wait one hour before using this form again.  

_Titan Form (Prerequisite: Level 19+)_: You may now take the form of a Gargantuan Giant.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Slam Attack doing 2d4 plus Str Modifier (2 Slams with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Gargantuan you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Gargantuan.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Gargantuan (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +12 Con, and you gain a +12 Natural Armor Bonus.  If your Size is larger than Gargantuan your base Land Speed reduces to 50' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Gargantuan it increases to 50' unless it's already faster.  You gain the Giantblood Subtype.  You become Size Class Gargantuan, giving you a -4 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -12 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +12 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are eight times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 20' Space, and your effective Reach is 20'.  You may remain in Titan Form for (3 plus Charisma Modifier) rounds.  Once the time limit runs out you must wait one hour before using this form again.  

_Sprite Form_ (Prerequisite: Fey Heritage): You may now take the form of a Tiny Fey.  You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d2 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Small you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Small.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Small (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  If your Size is larger than Tiny your base Land Speed reduces to 15' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Tiny it increases to 15' unless it's already faster.  Your Type changes to Fey so long as you are in this form, and you gain DR 3/Cold Iron.  You become Size Class Tiny, giving you a +2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are one quarter those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 2 1/2' Space, and your effective Reach is 0'.  Unlike normal Reach 0' creatures, you are considered to be Flanking if you are inside the same space as an opponent, and you do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering his square.  You still do not receive Attacks of Opportunity for those moving past you as per normal.

_Pixie Form_ (Prerequisite: Fey Heritage, Sprite Form): You may now take the form of a Small Fey.  You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Small you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Small.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Small (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  If your Size is larger than Small your base Land Speed reduces to 20' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Small it increases to 20' unless it's already faster.   Your Type changes to Fey so long as you are in this form, and you gain DR 5/Cold Iron. You become Size Class Small, giving you a +1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are one half those of a Medium Size PC.

_Nymph Form_ (Prerequisite: Fey Heritage, Pixie Form): You may now take the form of a Medium Fey. You also gain the following abilities: An unarmed strike attack like normal humanoids doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier, the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Medium you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Medium.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Medium (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  Your Natural Armor Bonus increases by +2.  If your Size is larger than Medium your base Land Speed reduces to 30' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Medium it increases to 30' unless it's already faster.  Your Type changes to Fey so long as you are in this form, and you gain DR 5/Cold Iron.

_Beast Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 10+): You may now take the form of a Large Magical Beast.  You also gain the following abilities: Darkvision 60', Scent, a Primary Natural Attack (1d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Natural Attack (1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Large you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Large.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Large (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +4 Con, and you gain a +3 Natural Armor Bonus.  You become Size Class Large, giving you a -1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +4 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are triple those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 10' Space, and your effective Reach is 5'.

_Teensy Uggo Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 7+: You may now take the form of a Small Monstrous Humanoid.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier and a Secondary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus half Str Modifier (you get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Small you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Small.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Small (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  If your Size is larger than Small your base Land Speed reduces to 20' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Small it increases to 20' unless it's already faster.   Your Type changes to Monstrous Humanoid so long as you are in this form, and you gain Darkvision 60'. You become Size Class Small, giving you a +1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a +4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are one half those of a Medium Size PC.

_Uggo Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 7+): You may now take the form of a Medium Monstrous Humanoid.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier and a Secondary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus half Str Modifier (you get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Medium you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Medium.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Medium (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  Your Natural Armor Bonus increases by +2.  If your Size is larger than Medium your base Land Speed reduces to 30' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Medium it increases to 30' unless it's already faster.   Your Type changes to Monstrous Humanoid so long as you are in this form, and you gain Darkvision 60'.

_Dire Uggo Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 13+): You may now take the form of a Large Monstrous Humanoid.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus Str Modifier and a Secondary Natural Attack doing 1d3 plus half Str Modifier (you get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is larger than Large you gain +2 Dex and -2 Str per Size Class above Large.  If it's less, you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Large (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +4 Con, and you gain a +3 Natural Armor Bonus.  If your Size is larger than Large your base Land Speed reduces to 40' unless it's already lower, if you were smaller than Large it increases to 40' unless it's already faster.  Your Type changes to Monstrous Humanoid so long as you are in this form, and you gain Darkvision 60'.  You become Size Class Large, giving you a -1 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -4 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +4 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are double those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 10' Space, and your effective Reach is 10'.  

*Levels 2, 5, 8, 11, 14, and 17*: Replace Kitty Magic with Humanoid Magic
*Humanoid Magic(Su)*: Humanoid Magic represents the Cat Burglars innate mystical powers, usually ones based on the cats abilities in life, folklore, and rumor.  The Cat Burglar can choose one ability from the following list at levels 2, 5, 8, 11, 14, and 17 if they meet the prerequisites.  These are considered Spell-Like abilities unless it says otherwise:

_...And Your A__ Will Follow (Su)_ (Prerequisites: Free Your Mind...): Your Spell Resistance now extends to Polymorph and similar spells that would involuntarily change your form.

_A People Person_: You may cast Charm Person 3/day.

_A Spring In Your Step_: You may cast Jump 3/day.

_Belittle_ (Prerequisite: Level 5): You may cast Power Word Sicken (see Races of the Dragon) 3/day.

_Blend In_: You may cast Change Self at will.

_Brute's Luck (Su)_: You may substitute your Str Modifier for all rolls in which you would normally use your Dex Modifier.  

_Cowardice Is An Art Form_: You may cast Expeditious Retreat 3/day.

_Decoy_ (Prerequisite: Level 8): You may cast Create Fetch 3/day (see Complete Scoundrel).

_Devilish Charm_ (Prerequisite: A People Person, Level 8): You may cast Suggestion 3/day.

_Did You Think It Would Be That Easy (Su)_ (Prerequisite: Level 5): You gain a Bonus to Armor Class equal to your Charisma Modifier.  The type of Bonus depends on what Humanoid Form you are using.  It's a Sacred Bonus for Celestial Form, and a Profane Bonus for Fiendish Form and Undead Form.  Hawt, Fey, and Innocent Forms get a Luck Bonus.  Nocturnal, Multi-Headed, Alien, and Half Dragon Forms get an Insight Bonus.  Agile, Swift, Stealthy and Winged Forms get a Dodge Bonus.  All other Kitty Forms get an increase to their Natural Armor Bonus.

_Flash Grenade (Su)_ (Su): 3/day as a Supernatural ability while in Humanoid Form you may release a 10 ft burst of light centered on your square. All non feline entities in this area must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half your hit dice plus your Constitution modifier) or be Dazed for 1 round.

_Force Shield_ (Prerequisites: Mage Puncher, Level 11): You may cast Wall of Force 3/day.

_Free Your Mind...(Su)_ (Prerequisite: Innocence): Your Spell Resistance now extends to Charms and Compulsions.

_Frightful Tackle_ (Su) (Prerequisites: A Spring In Your Step, Blend In, and one of the following: Spooky Voice, or Thousand Yard Stare):  When attack an Opponent who is Flat-Footed or Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC while you are in Humanoid Form your opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier) of be Frightened for 1d4 rounds.

_____ Tha Police_; You may cast Protection from Law 3/day.

_Healer's Touch_ (Prerequisite: Level 5): You may cast Cure Moderate Wounds or Remove Disease 3/day.  Note you get 3 uses of this ability and can mix and match between the 2 effects, you don't get to use both of them 3 times a day.

_Improved Flash Bomb_ (Su)(Prerequisite: Flash Bomb): Your Flash Bomb  may be used in place of doing damage in a grapple check. The opponent you are grappling is permanently Blinded if he fails his Save, instead of Dazed. All others in the area are Dazed as normal.

_Inhuman Diplomacy_ (Prerequisite: Level 8): You may cast Charm Monster 3/day.

_Innocence (Su)_: You gain Spell Resistance equal to 10 plus half your character level plus your Charisma bonus. This spell resistance only applies to spells attempting to detect your alignment or whether you are a shapechanger and Detect Magic or similar spells/abilities. If the spell cant get through your spell resistance you show up as Neutral and non-magical.

_LOOK AT ME, I'M AN ATTENTION WHORE (Su)_  As a Standard Action you may make a Perform (Oratory) check to Daze all opponents within 10' for 1 round.  They get a Willpower Save to resist (DC is equal to your Perform check).

_Looking for Pigeons_ (Su): By spending a full round action you may discern which of the creatures in your field of vision has the lowest total Fortitude Save (and is thus most vulnerable to your Flash Bomb attack). You don't know what his Save is, just that he has the lowest.

_Mage Puncher_ (Prerequisites: Would-Be Mage): You may cast Bigby's Disrupting Hand 3/day (See PHB II).

_Monk's Step_: You may cast Feather Fall at Will.

_Mystic Locksmith_: You may cast Open/Close and Instant Locksmith 3/day (see Complete Adventurer).  Note you get 3 uses of this ability and can mix and match between the 2 effects, you don't get to use both of them 3 times a day.

_Preacher Man_ (Prerequisite: 11th level): You may cast Heal 3/day.

_Spooky Voice_ (Prerequisite: Level 5): You may cast Scare 3/day.

_Sucker Punch_ (Su): If your opponent is flat footed and you are in Humanoid Form you may reroll a failed attack roll a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier. You must accept the results of the second roll.

_Summoner I_ (Prerequisite: Level 5, Cha 15): You may cast Summon Monster III 3/day.

_Summoner II_ (Prerequisite: Level 11): You may cast Summon Monster VI 3/day.  

_Summoner III_ (Prerequisite: Level 17): You may cast Summon Monster IX 1/day.

_Surprise, Surprise, Surprise (Su)_ (Prerequisite: level 5): You do not take Size Penalties while in Kitty Form.

_Survival_ (Prerequisites: Level 5): You may cast Sustain 3/day (see Oriental Adventures or Book of Exalted Deeds).

_They're With Me_ (Su) (Prerequisite: Undead Form): Allies within 10' of you while you're in Undead Form gain the benefits of a Hide from Undead spell.

_Thousand Yard Stare_: You may cast Cause Fear 3/day.  

_vicious Sarcasm_ (Prerequisite: Belittle): When using your Belittle ability, you are no longer restricted by your opponents hit point total, and may cast it on anyone.

_Would-Be Mage_: You may cast Magic Missile 3/day.


*Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18*: Replace Enhanced Kitty Form with Enhanced Humanoid Form
*Enhanced Humanoid Form (Su)*: At levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18 the Cat Burglar gets to choose an Enhancement to his Humanoid Form from the list below (optionally they may take a Bonus Feat if they wish).  These Enhancements can be used in any version of Humanoid Form unless otherwise noted, and their benefits stack with the abilities gained from your various Humanoid Forms (You may use more than one Enhanced Humanoid Form at a time, but see restrictions below.):

_Agile Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 6): You gain +4 Dex in Humanoid Form.

_Alien Form_ (Prerequisite: Aberration Blood): You gain the benefits of the Avoid Planar Effects spell (see Spell Compendium) in Humanoid Form.  You may not use Alien Form with Celestial or Innocent Forms.

_Aquatic Form_: While in Humanoid Form you may instead become a Mermaid or legged aquatic humanoid.  You gain a Swim speed equal to your Land speed.  You gain a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  You may use the Run Action while swimming in a straight line.  You gain the Aquatic Subtype, and are Amphibious as well.

_Arctic Form_: You are immune to exposure to the elements as if you permanently had the benefit of an Endure Elements spell on you.  This only works on exposure to cold though, not heat.  You may not use Arctic and Desert Forms at the same time.  You also gain Cold Resistance 5.

_Armored Form_: Your Natural Armor Bonus increases by +4 while in Humanoid Form.

_Celestial Form_ (Prerequisite: Celestial Heritage): You gain a lil' halo in Humanoid Form.  3 times per day any spell you cast in Celestial Form that has the Good Descriptor is considered to have been cast with the Empowered Spell Feat.  This does not increase the spell level or it's casting time.  You may not use Celestial Form along with Fierce Humanoid Form, Fiendish Form, or Alien Form).

_Centaur Form_ (Prerequisite: Dire Uggo Form): While in Dire Uggo Form you gain a +4 Bonus to defend on Opposed Bull Rush, Overrun, and Trip Checks.

_Climbing Form_: While in Humanoid Form you gain a Climb speed equal to your Land speed.  You gain a +8 Racial Bonus to Climb Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb Check.  

_Desert Form_: You are immune to exposure to the elements as if you permanently had the benefit of an Endure Elements spell on you.  This only works on exposure to heat though, not cold.  You may not use Arctic and Desert at the same time.  You also gain Fire Resistance 5. 

_Exotic Form_ (Level 6+): You turn into rare and exotic (possibly extinct) Humanoids or Fey.  While in Humanoid Form you permanently have the benefits of a Sanctuary spell unless you attack someone.  They're more intent on capturing you as a rare slave than killing you.  You can still be attacked by non lethal attacks such as Nets that are meant to capture you.

_Fey Form_ (Prerequisite: Fey Heritage): You gain Spell Resistance equal to (15 plus CR) in Sprite, Pixie, Nymph, or Tinkerbell Forms.

_Fiendish Form_ (Prerequisite: Fiendish Heritage): You gain teensy horns in Humanoid Form.  3 times per day any spell you cast in Fiendish Form that has the Evil Descriptor is considered to have been cast with the Empowered Spell Feat.  This does not increase the spell level or it's casting time.  You may not use Fiendish Form with Celestial Form.

_Fierce Humanoid_ (Prerequisite: Intimidate 6 ranks): All spells you cast with the Fear descriptor are at +1 Caster level.  If you cannot cast spells, you gain a Competence Bonus on Intimidate Checks equal to half your Cat Burglar level (this is a supernatural ability).  You may not combine Fierce Humanoid and Innocent Forms.

_Half Dragon Form_ (Prerequisite: Draconic Heritage): You are immune to Fear and Morale effects while in Kitty Form.

_Hardy Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 6): You gain +4 Con in Humanoid Form, as long as that Humanoid Form is Medium or bigger.

_Hawt Form_ (Prerequisite: Char 15+, and either Diplomacy 6 ranks or Spell Focus: Enchantment): All spells you cast with the Charm or Compulsion descriptor are at +1 caster level.  If you cannot cast spells, you gain a Competence Bonus on Diplomacy Checks equal to half your Cat Burglar level (this is a supernatural ability).  You may not use Innocent Form in combination with Alien, Fiendish, Fierce Humanoid, or Undead Forms).

_Innocent Form_ (Prerequisite: Tiny or Small Humanoid Form): You can always Take 10 on Bluff and Diplomacy Checks.

_Multi-Armed Form_: This may be taken multiple times.  The first time you gain an additional pair of arms in Humanoid Form, and you gain an additional pair each time this is chosen.  You must still take the necessary Feats to take advantage of the multiple limbs.  If your arms have a Natural Attack you now gain multiple attacks on a Full Attack.

_Multi-Headed Form_: This may be taken multiple times, and each time you take it you gain one additional head in Humanoid Form.  You gain a +1 Bonus to Listen, Search, and Spot Checks per additional head.  If your head has a Natural Attack you now gain multiple attacks on a Full Attack.

_Nocturnal Form_: Your Darkvision range increases +30' in Humanoid Form.

_Stealthy Form_: You gain a +4 Bonus to Hide Checks in Humanoid Form.

_Strong Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 6): You gain +4 Str in Humanoid Form, as long as that Humanoid Form is Medium or bigger.

_Swift Form_: You gain a +10 ft. increase to Land Speed in Humanoid Form.

_Undead Form_ (Prerequisite: Level 6): While in Humanoid Form you may appear as any corporeal Undead.  You temporarily become immune to poison and disease, and fatigue/exhaustion effects.

_Winged Form_: While in Humanoid Form you gain wings, and have a Fly Speed equal to your Land Speed with Average maneuverability.


*Level 20*: Replace True Kitty with True Humanoid
*True Humanoid(Ex)*: At 20th level you become one with your inner human, and now qualify as a Humanoid for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to them temporarily without being vulnerable to spells that target them specifically(this includes spells specific to Humanoids such as Charm Person).  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to your original form if you are in Humanoid Form.  You also gain the Shapechanger Subtype.




Epic Substitution Levels  



Epic Humanoid Forms 

*Colossus Form* : You may now take the form of a Colossal Giant.  You also gain the following abilities: A Primary Slam Attack doing 2d6 plus Str Modifier (2 Slams with a Full Attack), the ability to manipulate objects with hands, and your stats are modified as follows: If your Size is less than Colossal you gain +2 Str and -2 Dex per Size Class below Colossal (minimum Str or Dex is 3).  You also get +18 Con, and you gain a +18 Natural Armor Bonus.  If your Size is smaller than Colossal your base land speed increases to 50' unless it's already faster.  You gain the Giantblood Subtype.  You become Size Class Colossal, giving you a -8 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -16 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +16 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are sixteen times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 30' Space, and your effective Reach is 30'.  You may remain in Colossus Form for (3 plus Charisma Modifier) rounds.  Once the time limit runs out you must wait one hour before using this form again.

Epic Enhanced Humanoid Forms 

*Abomination Form* : (Prerequisites: Alien Form) While in Alien FOrm you gain Regeneration 5 (doesn't work vs Fire or Acid damage).  You cannot use Abomination Form with Awww...Wook at da Widdle Babeh, Celestial Form, Heavenly Form, or Innocent Form.

*Asherati Form*: (Prerequisite: Desert Form) You gain the Fire Subtype.  In addition you take no penalties while in Sandstorms (See DMG or Sandstorm) and are immune to non lethal damage cause by them.  You may not use Asherati Form with Arctic Form or Frost Form.

*Awww...Wook at da Widdle Babeh*: (Prerequisites: Innocent Form)  While in Tiny Humanoid Form Form you may Fascinate all Opponents within 30 ft. as a Move Equivalent Action at will unless they make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).  If they fail the Save they are Fascinated so long as you continue to make a Move Equivalent Action each round to maintain the effect.  Basically as long as the bitty kitty plays with the dingle ball they will watch.  You may not use Awww...Wook at da Widdle Babeh Form in combination with Abomination Form, Alien Form, Fiendish Form, Fierce Humanoid Form, Hawt Form, Undead Form, Demonic Form, Terrifying Form or Vampire Forms.

*Dragonborn*: (Prerequisites: Half Dragon Form) You gain DR 20/Epic while in Humanoid Form.

*Epic Humanoid Form*: (Prerequisite: True Humanoid) You gain +6 Charisma while in Humanoid Form.

*Floaty Form*: Prerequisites: Winged Form) While in Humanoid Form you have a Flight Speed equal to one and a half times your Land Speed with Perfect Maneuverability.

*Frost Form*: (Prerequisite: Arctic Form) You gain the Cold Subtype.  In addition you take no penalties while in falling snow or blizzards (See DMG or Frostburn) and are immune to non lethal damage cause by them.  You may not use Persian with Desert Form or Asherati Form.

*Heavenly Form*: (Prerequisite: Angel Kitty Form)  While in Humanoid Form you gain a +4 Sacred Bonus to all Saving Throws.  You may not use Heavenly Form along with Abomination Form, Undead Form, Fiendish Form, Alien Form, Demonic Form, or Vampire Form.

*Demonic Form*: (Prerequisite: Fiendish Form) Twice per day a while in Humanoid Form you can automatically summon 2 Manes, Vrocks, or Bar-Lgura, or 1 Palrethee, Glabrezu, or Marilith. This ability is the equivalent of an 8th-level spell. You may not use Demonic Form with Celestial Form or Heavenly Form.

*Terrifying Form*: (Mean Kitty Form) While in Kitty Form you gain Frightful Presence.  Whenever you make an Attack while in Kitty Form any Opponent within 30' who has less Hit Dice than you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Frightened for 2d4 rounds.  You may not combine Terrifying Form with Innocent Form or Awww...Wook at da Widdle Babeh Form.

*Vampire Form*: (Prerequisite: Undead Form): While in Undead Form you are also immune to sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, and death effects.  Vampire Form cannot be used with Celestial Form, Fey Form, Innocent Form, Awww...Wook at da Widdle Babeh Form or Heavenly Form.


Epic Humanoid Magic 

*A Prayer to Basement Cat*: You may cast Power Word Kill 3/day.

*Break the Rules*: You may cast Invoke Magic 3/day (see Lords of Madness).

*Curiosity*: You may cast Hindsight 3/day (see Complete Adventurer).

*Demon Lords Gift*:  You may cast Abyssal Frenzy 3/day (See Fiendish Codex I).

*Free At Last!*: You may cast Mass Awaken 3/day (see Spell Compendium).

*King of the Zombies*: You may cast Plague of Undead 3/day (see Heroes of Horror).

*Piss Off*: You may cast Antipathy 3/day.

*Reinforcements*: You may cast Fierce Pride of the Beastlands 3/day (see Spell Compendium).

*Revenge*: You may cast Sphere of Ultimate Destruction 3/day (See Spell Compendium).

*Safe Cracker*: You may cast Unbinding 3/day (see Spell Compendium).





*MOWS FEATS*


Anonymous Humanoid
You spend much time perfecting the forms of the Humanoid. 
*Prerequisites*: Humanoid Magic, 6th level
*Benefits*: You can choose this feat multiple times.  Each time you choose it you gain an additional Humanoid Form or Enhanced Humanoid Form.

Practiced Humanoid
You spend much time perfecting the arts of the Humanoid. 
*Prerequisites*: Humanoid Magic, 6th level
*Benefits*: You can choose this feat multiple times.  Each time you choose it you gain an additional Burglaring or Humanoid Magic ability.

Anklebiter
You is one sneaky kitty
*Prerequisites*: Tiny Size or the ability to gain it somehow
*Benefits*: You do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering an opponents square.

Evade Notice
Just a cat passing by, nuthin' to see here...
*Prerequisites*: Mows, Cat Hengeyokai or Tibbit, Bluff 4 ranks
*Benefits*: If you can make a successful Bluff vs Sense Motive Check against opponents, they don't really notice you if you don't do anything out of order.  In other words if you, as a cat, walk past them and it's normal for cats to be in the area, they don't even remember you (and you get +4 on the Check).  If you walk into an area where it might be odd (say the King's treasure chamber) they may wonder "How did that cat get in here?", but the worst they'll do is shoo you.  If you're hanging out somewhere odd (in a herd of Rhinos), you get at least a -4 on the Check.  Obviously you end up screwing yourself if you do something like make an attack or cast a spell.

Improved Evade Notice
Just a cat, stealing your keys, nuthin' to see here...
*Prerequisites*: Bluff 8 ranks, Evade Notice
*Benefits*: You no longer take the Check penalty for performing odd actions, but you still can't attack anyone.

Fussiness
You are picky about what you eat.
*Prerequisites*: Any Feline Race, Improved Scent
*Benefits*: You can detect if food or drink within 10' of you is poisonous or not with a DC 15 Wisdom check (you must be in a Form that allows you to use Scent).

The Paw from Nowhere
You just love to whack people from hiding
*Prerequisites*: Mows or Elven Cat, Sneak Attack, Hide 6 ranks
*Benefits*: If you successfully Sneak Attack an opponent who is unaware of your presence, he must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half HD plus Charisma Modifier) or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

----------


## Bhu

*CAT-ELVES*

 

_"I'm hawt.  I know this cause everyone I know says so."_  

 Cat Elves appear to be elflike humanoids with kitty ears and a tail.  Many also have catlike eyes and whiskers.  Skin color is usually quite bronzed, and hair and eye color varies depending on what parent they take after most.  

CAT-ELF RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Dex, +2 Cha
·	Medium
·	Humanoid
·	Low Light Vision
·	Base Land speed 40 ft.
·	Mixed Blooded: Cat Elves are considered both Catfolk and Elves for purposes of spells, magic items, abilities, etc.  You may also take Feats only available to Elves and Catfolk.
·	Cat Elves gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Listen, Move Silently, Search, and Spot Checks
·	Automatic and Bonus Languages: Cat-Elves automatically speak Common, Elven, and Feline.  Bonus languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, and Sylvan.
·	Level Adjustment: +1
·	Favored Class: Duskblade

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 20
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +2d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +3d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 62
*Old*: 93
*Venerable*: 123
*Maximum Age*: +3d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'7"  Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: Male: 100 lbs.   Female: 80 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x2d4 lbs.

CAT-ELF CHARACTERS 
 If you need a swashbuckling dexterity based type the Cat-Elf is perfect for you.  They also make pretty good fighter/casters of a certain type.  
*Adventuring Race*: Cat-Elves go on adventures to have fun, see the world, learn new things, and find/steal neat stuff.  That way you can really brag about it when you go back home, and make everyone else jealous.  Plus the whole money thing is appealing.
*Character Development*: Cat-Elves are natural born gishes.  Most seem to be multiclassed in some manner as they never commit to any one class for too long, other than classes that allow them some flexibility.  Although some also become obsessed with perfecting a certain skill or ability and follow a class to the end.
*Character Names*: Cat-Elves usually use some mix of Catfolk and Elven names.

ROLEPLAYING A CAT-ELF 
 If you insist on playing an attractive catgirl/boy, this is perfect for you.  Yeah you'll have to put up with a lot of jokes, but screw those people you have a cute, fwuffy tail.  And you have spookity kitty powers (at least you tell everyone you have spookity kitty powers).  
*Personality*: Much like housecats you tend to be playful, curious, and love a good nap.  New things are good and always require your presence as you must investigate.  If there's a fight you must be involved.  If there are attractive people you must hit on them.  Well not 'must', but you are a bit hormonally whacko.
*Behaviors*: People telling you what to do tend to get tuned out if there's something interesting going on.  This is not to say you can't work well with others or in groups, just that you feel the need to maintain a sense of your own independence.  You also tend to be flirty, speak thoughtlessly, and be somewhat mood-swingy in accordance with the usual stereotypes about your kind.
*Language*: Cat Elves grow up learning the languages of their two parent races.

CAT-ELF SOCIETY 
 Many years in the past the Jester (a God known for kidnapping beings from various points of the multiverse to populate his own demiplane) swiped an entire doomed nation of catfolk.  With nowhere to place them on his plane other than a large grasslands next to the Elven forests, he plunked them down right next to Alfheim (i.e. the Elven homeland).  

The Elves objected.  It had taken them long to found their very own nations where all Elvenkind could be accepted without any snide jokes implying they were homosexual, and now these scruffy barbarian Catfolk had been dumped in their lap.  The Catfolk weren't exactly happy about their new snooty neighbors who seemed to be born with sticks up their behinds either.  So the Jester cursed them with an uncontrollable sexual attraction for each other.  Ideally this was supposed to lead to a reduction of tensions between the races.  What it led to was rampant adultery, and children born into illegitimacy.  And an entire new race of Cat Elves that seemed to breed true, creating more Cat Elves.  And a new generation of racist elf jokes revolving around bestiality as opposed to their being gay.  Fortunately they now have clawed offspring willing to give attitude adjustments to would be comedians.

*Alignment* : Cat Elves tend to be whimsical and self indulgent, musch like actual cats (and, some would say, actual Elves).  They have strong tendencies towards Chaotic Neutral.
*Lands* : The Cat Elves mostly live in Alfheim.
*Settlements* : Cat Elves prefer to settle in open grassy areas.  In a pinch they'll take hills or forest to fuss around in but they really like savanna.
*Beliefs* : Cat Elves generally prefer a mix of the Elven and Cat Gawds.
*Relations*: Cat Elves get along well with Elves, Catfolk, most feline races, Fey, and Gnomes.  Sometimes they find humans a little overbearing, and Dwarves are too stuffy.  Orcs are good for rough play if they could get over the whole religious zealot/slave monger thingie.

CAT-ELF ADVENTURES 
·	A group of Dopplegangers is taking advantage of the local curse to pursue Elves and Catfolk for 'extramarital adventures'.  As the Elders do not wish there to be a bunch of Half Doppleganger children running about, you have been assigned to find and escort them from the area.  Or shoot them.  Whatever works.
·	A thief has been stealing the local finery, jewelry, clothes, etc.  The Cat-Elves are being blamed due to their love of shiny things.  You must find the true culprit (or hide him if it's a Cat Elf, while returning the stuff).
·	The evil spookity Orc persons are out for slaves again, and they're after some Elf meat.  And mom has been missing a day or two.  You could go look for her, but why not jump to conclusions and assault the Orc village instead?




CAT-ELF RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*DUSKBLADE*
*Level 4*: Replace Armored Mage with Poke
*Poke (Ex)*: If the Duskblade successfully attacks an opponent with any weapon that can be used with the Weapon Finesse Feat that opponents turn ends and it may no longer take any actions if it fails a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Dexterity Modifier).  This lasts for the round, the victim may act normally next round unless he is successfully poked again.
*Level 7*: Replace Armored Mage with Improved Poke
*Improved Poke (Ex)*:  The Duskblade may now Poke with any weapon.

*SWORDSAGE*
*Level 7*: Replace Sense Magic with Whiskers
*Whiskers (Su)*: You may reroll any Initiative rolls or Reflex Saving Throws that roll a '1'.

*RANGER*
*Levels 2, 6, and 11*: Cat Elves have new options with Combat Style
*Combat Style (Ex)*: Cat Elves can choose Poker or Sniper Style.
  Sniper Style gets the following Feats: 2nd: Far Shot, 6th: Precise Shot, and 11th: Improved Precise Shot.  Poker Style gets the following Feats: 2nd: Combat Reflexes, 6th: Power Critical, 11th: Improved Critical.



*CAT-ELF FEATS*

The Hawtness
Elves and Cafolk find you oddly attractive...
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Cha 13+
*Benefits*: You may always take 10 on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Gather Information rolls against Elves and Catfolk.

Nyao
Men (or women if you're male) also, not surprisingly, find you attractive...
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Cha 13+
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 on all Bluff, Diplomacy, and Gather Information rolls against members of the opposite sex or gay members of your own sex (assuming they would find you attractive).

Atavistic
You're somewhat more catlike than even your parent. 
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Cat Hengeyokai or Catfolk, Con 13+, Must be taken at 1st level
*Benefits*: You gain a primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength damage.  You get two Claw attacks with a Full Attack.

Carnivorous
You're definitely more catlike than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Cat Hengeyokai or Catfolk, Con 15+, Atavistic
*Benefits*: You gain a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half Strength Modifier.  You get two Claw attacks and a Bite with a Full Attack.

Huntress
You has abandoned the civilized way... 
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Cat Hengeyokai or Catfolk, Con 15+, Carnivorous
*Benefits*: You gain two Rake Attacks with the same attack and damage rolls as your Claw attacks that can be used in Grapples.

Curious Kitteh
You never seem to leave well enough alone.
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, Wis 13+
*Benefits*: You gain the Elf racial ability to sense hidden doors from the PHB.

Elf School
You trained with dad at the academy.
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf, must be taken at 1st Level, Dex 15+
*Benefits*: You gain the Elven racial weapon proficiencies listed in the PHB.  You also cast spells of whatever Arcane casting class you take at +1 caster level.

Pounce
You take after mom.
*Prerequisites*: Cat-Elf or Catfolk, Dex 15+
*Benefits*: You may make a Full Attack at the end of a Charge, including Rakes if you have them.

----------


## Bhu

TIBBIT RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS
*Level 1*: Replace Kitty Form with Tibbits Rule!

*Tibbit's Rule! (Su)*: Tibbits natural abilities mesh well with the Cat Burglars powers.  A Tibbit gains all the Abilities of Kitty Form (since they are actually better than his racial abilities) with one exception: His equipment molds to fit his Kitty Form as is mentioned in the Tibbit's entry(the one advantage Tibbit's natural powers have over the Cat Burglars). Please note this means the Tibbit can change into and out of Kitty Form at will, and doesn't have to wait an hour. Tibbit's also gain a Bonus Kitty Feat at 1st level. In campaigns where Cat Burglar is available Tibbit's may choose it as their Favored Class.  A Tibbit is considered to have the Kitty Form ability for purposes of Feats and Class Prerequisites.


CATFOLK RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS
*Level 1*: You have a differing key stat.

*Cat's Wisdom*: Instead of Charisma the Catfolks class abilities key off of Wisdom.


CAT HENGEYOKAI RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS
*Level 1*: Replace Kitty Form with Neko Form.

*Neko Form (Su)*: Cat Hengeyokai's natural powers and class abilities mesh well. Neko Form gives them all the abilities of Kitty Form, and they may assume Hybrid Form at will as well. Their Cat Burglar Level is considered to be 1 higher than normal for purposes of qualifying for Kitty Feats (i.e. a 4th level Cat Burglar Hengeyokai is considered 5th level for purposes of qualifying for Feats only).  Neko Form is identical to Kitty Form for purposes of qualifying for Feats.


PAKA RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS (see Denizens of Dread)
*Level 1*:You have a differing key stat.

*Cat's Mind*: Instead of Charisma the Paka's class abilities key off of Intelligence.


SHIFTER RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS
*Level 1*: Replace Kitty Form with an alternate Kitty Form.

*Kitty Form (Su)*: All powers and abilities gained from the Cat burglar Class or from Prestige Classes that have Cat Burglar Class Abilities as prerequisites are based on Constitution instead of Charisma.

----------


## Bhu

*RAKASTA* (Mystara)

 

_"Soldiers generally win battles; generals get credit for them."_  

 The Rakasta are a race of anthropomorphic felines known for both their proud warrior tradition and their quality craftsmanship.  Eyes are green and furs is generally light tan or brown.

RAKASTA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha
·   Medium
·   Humanoid
·   Low Light Vision
·   Base Land speed 30 ft.
·   +2 Natural AC Bonus
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Rakasta gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Rakasta may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   A Rakasta has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Craft, Handle Animal, Jump, Listen, Ride, and Spot. It also gets 1 Feat.
· Rakasta have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.  They are proficient with the Kasas.
·   Rakasta gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Craft Checks.  They also gain a +4 Racial Bonus Check on Jump Checks.
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Rakasta automatically speak Common, and Rakasta.  Bonus languages: Sylvan.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Warblade

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 45
*Old*: 60
*Venerable*: 90
*Maximum Age*: +2d8 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10"  Female: 4'8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: Male: 120 lbs.   Female: 85 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4)

RAKASTA CHARACTERS 
 Rakasta are generally built for melee combat, though their Int Bonus makes them excellent Artificers or Arcane gishes as well.
*Adventuring Race*: Rakasta usually adventure for glory, to prove themselves, to acquire experience, wealth, revenge, etc.  Their reasons vary as much as humans do.
*Character Development*: You make excellent chargers or mounted combatants.  If you play a Scout or Ranger you make a decent archer as well.
*Character Names*: _Male Names_: Hirameki, Jiro, Kamaggi, Kaminari, Kenju, Myojo
_Female Names_: Kitahara, Lyn, Tamokka
_Clan Names_: Fuurifesu, Katamura, Katayama, Tomokato 

ROLEPLAYING A RAKASTA 
 The Rakasta are very proud, and some would say quick to offend.  While they take care to not start hostilities, they respond eagerly to anyone they believe has insulted them, and this has led to them having a reputation as being warlike and temperamental.  
*Personality*: The Rakasta personality can easily be summed up by Sri'raka, their code of honor:

    No challenge to fight is ever refused.
    Wounded are never left behind; carry them or kill them.
    Better to die in battle than in ones sleep.
    Give no mercy; never expect it.
    Retreat is permissible only in order to regroup. A new attack must be launched against the other force within two sunrises.
    Never surrender. Those who would exist as prisoners are not rakasta.

Beyond this they're like intelligent cats.
*Behaviors*: Along with being warriors, the average Rakasta is expected to be an artisan of some sort in order to produce goods that can be traded for necessities the tribe needs.  So in addition to their endless training almost all Rakasta have some sort of craft skill or hobby that can be used to produce goods for money, and they zealously refine it given their reputation.
*Language*: Rakasta speak their own language and Common.

RAKASTA SOCIETY 
 The Rakasta are nomadic tribes dwelling in tent cities.  They have a reputation for both violence and excellent craftsmanship, and they use this to their advantage when they encounter other races they can trade with.  Many wish to but the Rakasta's goods, and the racial reputation for being easily offended and death prone makes others less likely to cheat them.  
*Alignment* : The majority of Rakasta by far are True Neutral.
*Lands* : Most Rakasta live in warm or temperate plains and deserts.  
*Settlements* : If somehow chased form their normal territories the Rakasta prefer wide open territories like the grasslands they currently inhabit.
*Beliefs* : Immortals worshiped by the Rakasta include Belbion (Vanya), Felidae (Calitha), Kagyar, Pax Bellanica (Tasrastia), and Tawnia (Ordana).
*Relations*: The Rakasta like elves and give most other races grudging respect if they are craftsmen or warriors (so long as they aren't cowardly in the eyes of the cat folk).  They despise goblinoids and similar ambush tricksters.  In general they tend to be disdainful of members of other races until they have proven themselves.

RAKASTA ADVENTURES 
·   A delegation from an Orc tribe called your ambassador something that rhymes with 'wussie'.  24 hours later you find yourself and a few thousand other Rakasta thundering across the prairie on the backs of Smilodons hellbent for delivering a whoopin'.
·   The crafts your people rely on for trade have somehow gone south.  They break or ruin quickly, and are developing an unexpected reputation for shoddy worksmanship!  Obviously someone is out to get you, and you need to find out who they are quick.
·   A Troll calls one of your village members a wimp, and gets soundly beaten within an inch of his life, escaping only because of his regeneration.  24 hours later and a herd of trolls is thundering across the prairie towards your village.


RAKASTA RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*WARBLADE*
*Level 1*: Add Handle Animal and Ride to the Class skill list.  Also the Rakasta Racial Weapons (Kasas) can be used with the Tiger Claw style, and you are no longer proficient with Shields.  

*CAT BURGLAR*
*Level 1*: Cat Powah works differently.
*Cat Powah*: Instead of Charisma based Skill Checks your Cat Powah Bonus may be used with Strength based Skill Checks.

*KNIGHT*
*Level 6*: Replace Shield Ally with Bonus Feat.
*Bonus Feat*:  At Level 6 you may choose any one Feat you qualify for as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 12*: Replace Improved Shield Ally with Smilodon Companion
*Smilodon Companion*: At Level 9 you gain a Smilodon as a trusty companion and mount (see Frostburn)
*Levels 5, 10, and 15*: When choosing a Bonus Feat at these Levels you may also choose a Rakasta Racial Feat.



*[size=10pt]KASAS[/size]* (Exotic Light Weapon)
Cost: 2 GP
Dmg (S): 1d4
Dmg (M): 1d6
Critical: 19-20/x2
Weight: 2 lbs.
Type: Slashing

*[size=10pt]HATRA SADDLE[/size]*
Cost: 75 GP
Weight: 40 lbs.

This is identical to an Exotic Military Saddle with one exception.  You may make a special leap attack from your saddle.  While in the saddle you may make a Jump Check to attack an opponent as if you had the Leap Attack Feat.

----------


## Bhu

*TABAXI* (Forgotten Realms/Maztica)

 

_"So you kill people for their fur..."_  

 Tabaxi are primitive jungle dwellers resembling anthropomorphic Jaguars or Leopards, with fur ranging from light yellow to brownish red.  Eyes tend to be yellow or green.

TABAXI RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +4 Dex
·   Medium
·   Monstrous Humanoid, giving it Darkvision 60 ft.
·   Low Light Vision
·   Base Land speed 40 ft.
·   +2 Natural AC Bonus
·   Scent
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Tabaxi gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Tabaxi may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   A Tabaxi has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 1 Feat.
· Tabaxi have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.  They are proficient with the Bolas and all Simple Weapons.
·   Tabaxi gain a +4 Racial Bonus Check on Hide, Listen,  Move Silently, and Spot Checks.
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Tabaxi automatically speak Common, and Tabaxi.  Bonus languages: Sylvan.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53 
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10"  Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: Male: 130 lbs.   Female: 90 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

TABAXI CHARACTERS 
 Given their stats the Tabaxi make pretty good ranged combatants or dex based melee combatants.  Due to their Racial Hit Dice and LA, casters should probably be avoided.
*Adventuring Race*: The Tabaxi don't much like other races, so for them adventures are about opposing the Tabaxi Lords or other Evils, or revenge for their fellows being skinned for their pelts, or to find help for some unforeseen problem they can't deal with themselves.
*Character Development*: Given that you have Pounce and Rakes be sure to take advantage of them.  
*Character Names*: _Males_: Citlalli, Cualli, Icnoyotl, Ixtli, Meztli, Ohtli, Toltecatl, Zuma.  _Females_: Camaxtli, Ichtaca, Mazatl, Nenetl, Tochtli, Xipil, Yaotl, Zanipah.

ROLEPLAYING A TABAXI 
 You don't much like the other races, as you don't quite understand them.  Well that and they tend to kill you to make pelts.  As a result your people live lives of quiet isolation in the jungles.
*Personality*: The Tabaxi are fairly catlike, living much as a pride of large cats would.  They remind people of cats so strongly they often forget the Tabaxi are sentient as opposed to animals.
*Behaviors*: The Tabaxi spend their time in many stereotypically catlike pursuits.  They are often found stalking through the underbrush for play or hunting, sunning themselves, or chatting with one another about the latest happenings.
*Language*: Tabaxi speak their own language, which doesn't usually have a written form.

TABAXI SOCIETY 
 The Tabaxi are clans of primitive hunter-gatherers.  They disdain trade and diplomacy and if pressed to do so employ agents to speak on their behalf as they have not the patience for it.  Most live in small villages ruled by a tribal elder (usually a Shaman) or a Tabaxi Lord.  Tabaxi Lord villages are places of fear and misery, and their tribes usually degenerate so badly over time they even hunt and eat intelligent beings.
*Alignment* : The majority of Tabaxi are Chaotic Neutral, with a small minority of True Neutral (and Chaotic Evil in the case of tribes ruled by Tabaxi Lords).
*Lands* : Most Tabaxi live on the Chultan Peninsula.
*Settlements* : Tabaxi rarely leave their jungle home, and if they do so they find somewhere they can hide in easily.
*Beliefs* : Unless ruled by a Tabaxi Lord the Tabaxi generally worship Ubtao.
*Relations*: The Tabaxi are extremely reclusive and rarely deal with other races.  If they must make contact they use an intermediary they know and trust from the past.

TABAXI ADVENTURES 
·   Leopard and Jaguar pelts are 'in' this year among the humans, and since the actual animals are running low your people suddenly find yourselves in an awkward position.
·   A strange catlike elf has wondered into your village and said "Oh Hai!' before she begins hugging you.  Your neighbors are not pleased.  Neither is your wife.
·   A clan led by a Tabaxi Lord is trying to move in onto your territory.  You have been asked to find help as the Tabaxi Lord simply appears to be too powerful to take down.



TABAXI RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*RANGER*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*: You gain new options with Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery*: You may now choose from Thrower and Slasher.  If you chose Thrower you get Bowslinger at 2nd Level, Precise Shot at 6th Level, and Improved Precise Shot at 11th Level.  If you choose Slasher you get Improved Initiative at 2n Level, Multiattack at 6th Level, Improved Multiattack at 11th Level.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1*: Tabaxi Scouts begin the game with slightly different Weapon Proficiencies.  They lose proficiency with the handaxe, throwing axe, short sword, and shortbow.  They gain proficiency with the Bolas, Atlatl, and Maqahuitl.

*CAT BURGLAR*
*Level 1*: Instead of being a Tiny Cat you may choose Big Cat Form or Cat-Faced Monkey Form as your beginning Kitty Form.


*MACUAHUITL* (Exotic One-Handed Melee Weapon)
Cost: 25 GP
Dmg (S): 1d6
Dmg (M): 1d8
Critical: 19-20/x3
Weight: 5 lbs.
Type: Slashing or Bludgeoning

*ATLATL* (Exotic One-Handed Melee Weapon)
Cost: 5 GP
Dmg: Damage increases to the next higher die.  In other words a d8 becomes a d10, etc.
Critical: Critical threat range of the thrown weapon increases by +1 (i.e. if you normally threaten a Critical on a 10, you now threaten on a 19-20).
Weight: 2 lbs.

An Atlatl may be used to throw a Dart, Javelin or Shortspear.  Loading the ammo is a Move Action.  The Range Increment of the weapon used increases by +10 ft.

----------


## Bhu

*TABAXI LORD*

 

_"You will learn to obey."_  

 Tabaxi Lords are huge Jaguars or Leopards up to 12' long.  While they are often found ruling over small groups of Tabaxi, and can interbreed with them, the link between the two is unknown.  Given the Tabaxi Lords powers many assume they are a mutation of the Tabaxi created by evil deities, or more specifically Zaltec.

TABAXI LORD RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +10 Str, +6 Dex, +6 Con, +4 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 5'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Low Light Vision
·   Base Land speed 40 ft.
·   +2 Natural AC Bonus
·   Natural Caster: Tabaxi Lords may cast spells as either an 8th Level Wizard or Cleric.  Preferred spells are from the Illusion, Enchantment, or Necromancy schools (they are barred from Evocation and Transmutation schools).
·   Spell-Like Abilities: At will: Binding, Detect Evil, Detect Good, Hypnotism.  3/day: Dimension Door.
·   Scent
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Tabaxi gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Tabaxi may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   A Tabaxi Lord has 8 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 8d10 Hit Points, +8 base Attack Bonus, +6 Fort Save, +6 Ref Save, +2 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Concentration, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (any 2), Listen, Move Silently, Spellcraft, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 3 Feat.
· Tabaxi Lords have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d10 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.  
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Tabaxi Lord aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts. 
·   Tabaxi Lords gain a +4 Racial Bonus Check on Hide, Listen,  Move Silently, and Spot Checks.
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Tabaxi Lords automatically speak Common, and Tabaxi.  Bonus languages: Sylvan.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Wizard or Cleric

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 10'
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

TABAXI LORD CHARACTERS 
 Tabaxi Lords have no really bad stats, so the only thing standing in your way is Racial LA.  Even if you don't decide to pursue their casting abilities further they'd make an okay gish with their stats.
*Adventuring Race*: Tabaxi generally adventure for revenge or for something they want to acquire.   Most of the time they're having too much fun lording it over their peons.
*Character Development*: Their LA is off putting, but the Tabaxi Lord having spellcasting equal to it's Racial Hit Dice makes it kind of a shame to not become a caster.  Some decide to go the Mystic Theurge route, so perhaps having two spell lists will help take some of the sting out of being a caster.
*Character Names*: Tabaxi Lords use the same names as any other Tabaxi.

ROLEPLAYING A TABAXI LORD 
 You are naturally superior to the entire damn universe.  It's uncertain to you why others deny their natural place beneath you but a few killings will usually make them see the error of their ways.
*Personality*: You personify Chaotic Evil in it's laziest form ever.  Tabaxi Lords crave power, but they aren't driven enough to maintain it well.  They're fine with lording it over random jungle tribes for example.  Rarely do they aspire to higher things.
*Behaviors*: Tabaxi Lords are your typical evil megalomaniacs.  They spend their days lounging about occasionally executing a servant or telling one "Boy...pit me an olive."  In short they're serious buttheads.
*Language*: Tabaxi Lords speak Tabaxi and the language of any nearby races in addition to Common.

TABAXI LORD SOCIETY 
 Tabaxi Lords don't have much of a society.  They are solitary beings unless they decide to usurp leadership of a tribe, and then they spend most of their time destroying that tribes society and driving them to Evil.
*Alignment* : Tabaxi Lords are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Like the Tabaxi, the Tabaxi Lords usually dwell inside the Chultan Peninsula.  
*Settlements* : Tabaxi Lords are not liked, and restrict themselves to the jungles where they can hide from enemies.
*Beliefs* : The Tabaxi Lords generally venerate Zaltec, who is presumed to be their creator by many.  Some few are said to worship other Evil Gods of the Forgotten Realms.
*Relations*: Tabaxi Lords hate and despise Couatls, and don't think much more highly of the rest of the races.  Most Lords are solitary, though occasionally they will take over a tribe of Tabaxi or halflings that they can push around.

TABAXI LORD ADVENTURES 
·   The local Couatls keep doing fly-bys and pooping on you.  After washing your fur in the river for the second time, you have had enough.
·   The Halflings you lord about have suddenly got uppity and are demanding something called 'elections'.  Obviously this is an outside influence, and you need to stomp the hell out of it.
·   The Tabaxi women know you want to sire a legacy and have subsequently gone on a sex strike intended to bring about certain reforms you find distasteful.  Worse, your spells seem powerless to compel them.  What the heck is going on?



TABAXI LORD RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*WIZARD*
*Level 1*: Replace Familiar and Scribe Scroll with Slave
*Slave*:  Instead of a Familiar you has a pet human!  He obeys your every whim, and even if he gets killed you just get another one.  A Slave is initially a Level one Commoner of any LA+0 Humanoid race.  But it does have some similarities to the Familiar:

_Hit Dice_ For the purpose of effects related to number of Hit Dice, use the masters character level or the slaves normal HD total, whichever is higher.

_Hit Points_ The slave has one-half the masters total hit points (not including temporary hit points), rounded down, regardless of its actual Hit Dice.

_Attacks_ Use the masters base attack bonus, as calculated from all his classes. Use the slaves Dexterity or Strength modifier, whichever is greater, to get the familiars melee attack bonus with natural weapons (or unarmed strikes if it has none). Damage equals that of a normal creature of the slaves kind (or by weapon).

_Saving Throws_ For each saving throw, use either the slavess base save bonus (Fortitude +2, Reflex +2, Will +0) or the masters (as calculated from all his classes), whichever is better. The slave uses its own ability modifiers to saves, and it doesnt share any of the other bonuses that the master might have on saves.

_Skills_ For each skill in which either the master or the slave has ranks, use either the normal skill ranks or the masters skill ranks, whichever are better. In either case, the slave uses its own ability modifiers. 

_Abilities_ Slaves use the Non-elite array.  They get a permanent +1 to any ability when their master reaches Level 4, and another +1 every 4 levels thereafter.  

_Specials_ Slaves don't get the Natural Armor Bonus Familiars do, but they get the rest of their special abilities such as Alertness, Empathic Link, etc. (except Speak with Master, Speak with Animals).

_Bonus_ Both master and slave receive a specific Bonus that is chosen when the Slave is gained: +3 hit points, +2 Bonus to any one Saving Throw, or a +3 Bonus to any one skill.

*CLERIC*
*Level 1*:  Remove Craft, Heal, Knowledge (The Planes), and Profession from the Class Skill list.  Replace them with  Climb, Jump, Knowledge (Nature) and Swim.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Tabaxi Lords have the same Racial substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

*WEMIC*

 

_"Hunting is not a sport. In a sport, both sides should know they're in the game."_  

 The Wemic are tribes of leonine centaurs with catlike faces.  Males grow a large mane in their third year.  Their fur is a tawny gold with a white underbelly and a dark mane.  Their eyes are gold with vertically slit pupils.

WEMIC RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +4 Dex, +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 5'.
·   Monstrous Humanoid, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 40 ft.
·   +4 Natural AC Bonus
·   Jumper (Ex): Your Jump DC does not double if you do not have a running start.  You gain a +8 Racial Bonus on Jump Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Jump Check.
·   Natural Hunter (Ex): Wemic have a +2 Racial Bonus to Initiative Checks.
·   Scent
·   A Wemic has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d8 Hit Points, +5 base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.  They are proficient with all Simple and Martial Weapons and Light Shields.
· Wemic have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws with Full Attack. 
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Wemic aren't humanoid.  Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts. 
·   Wemic gain a +4 Racial Bonus Check on Hide, Listen,  Move Silently, and Spot Checks.
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Wemic automatically speak Common, and Wemic.  Bonus languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian or Scout.

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 5'4"  Female: 5'1"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500lbs.   Female: 400 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

WEMIC CHARACTERS 
 With their Hit Dice and LA most Wemic won't be becoming casters.  Your best option is to probably go for a charger build utilizing Leap Attack or Pounce.
*Adventuring Race*: Wemic are a fairly easy-going people, and as such don't see many needs for adventuring.  After all they don't want money, and their concept of power is limited to being a tribal leader.  Generally they adventure due to life altering circumstances, such as revenge for their tribe being wiped out (or to prevent it from happening).
*Character Development*: Given your Jump check bonuses it would be a shame not to become an Initiator class and take Tiger Claw.
*Character Names*: Wemics use their Clan name as a surname.  _Male_ Abioye, Amadi, Ekwueme, Emeka, Ikenna, Izem, Jelani, Mwenye, Nkosana, Sefu, Simba, Tau. _Female_ Adaeze, Amara, Ebele, Ekundayo, Ife, Ime, Kahina, Mbali, Nontle, Sana, Subira, Thema.

ROLEPLAYING A WEMIC 
 The simple life is the best life.  A good day's hunting, some free time with good companions, and a night's rest is the perfect day for you.  You don't see why the humanoids put such emphasis on money and possessions they don't need.
*Personality*: Wemic are fairly leonine in most respects.  They don't trust outsiders or snooty civilized people, preferring close knit family and local groups instead.  Playful and friendly among their own, they fall silent when strangers approach.  
*Behaviors*: Most Wemic spend their time perfecting a set of skills.  For most of them this means hunting, trapping, and ambushing prey.  Others spend their time memorizing the tribes history or indulging in one of the civilizations many artistic crafts such as pottery.
*Language*: Wemics speak their own language and a highly accented version of Common.

WEMIC SOCIETY 
 Wemic society is an odd conglomerations of a Lion's pride and human aboriginal civilizations.  They are nomadic hunter-gatherers who are perceived as illiterate, ignorant barbarians by other species.  In truth they simply want to live among nature, and abhor many of the trappings of so-called civilization.  As they have no written language their is an oral history, and tribal members who are professional griots are well respected.
*Alignment* : The vast majority of Wemic by far are True Neutral.
*Lands* : Most Wemics live in the grassy plains of the Shaar.
*Settlements* : Some Wemic have left for other grasslands, such as Anauroch and the Shining Plains.  A related species also dwells in some neighboring mountains as well.
*Beliefs* : The Wemic are a superstitious, animistic culture believing in a variety of spirits.  These spirits take precedence over what most societies would view as deities.
*Relations*: The Wemic have little to no patience for the 'civilized' races who look down upon them for living among nature as opposed to staying in cities.  This doesn't mean they hate them or make war with them, but they definitely don't trust them or mingle with them more than they have to.

WEMIC ADVENTURES 
·   A Humanoid outsider claiming to represent a nearby civilization offers you some shiny shell necklaces in trade for your hunting lands.  You promptly kill him.  3 days later 40 mercenaries come looking for him.  Must've been those darn Half-Orcs got 'im.   Yup.
·   A strangely dressed human approaches you mumbles to himself and does a little dance while screaming "obey".  You promptly kill him.  3 days later a small group of Diabolists drop in to ask if you've seen their senile grandfather.  Damn them Half-Orcs.
·   You find a solitary Half-Orc pooping in the middle of a field, and promptly kill him.  3 days later some sort of Orcish deific avatar wanders by and inquires about a 'Chosen One".  Unable to blame the Half-Orc's this time you point him towards the local snooty human population in the hope he trims off some of their excess.



WEMIC RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*BARBARIAN*
*Level 1:* Replace Handle Animal and Ride with Knowledge (Geography, Nature) in the Class Skill List.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Hit Dice increase to d10, and skill points drop to 6+Int.  Replace Ride with Intimidate in the Class Skill list.

*CAT BURGLAR*
*Level 6:* Replace Scamper Bonus with Pounce
*Pounce (Ex):* You may perform a Full Attack when performing a Charge Attack.

----------


## Bhu

*JANA-NIMR*

 

_"You think I'm stupid because I'm 4 legged don't you?"_  

 The Jana-Nimr are big cats with birds wings.   They don't necessarily resemble a real-world species (Mountain Lion probably comes closest), and fur varies greatly.  While most are tawny, grey or black there are some individuals with stripes.  Lightly colored Jana-Nimr tend to have white underbellies.

JANA-NIMR RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +6 Dex, +10 Con, +4 Wis, -2 Int
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 5'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 30 ft.
·   Base Flight speed 60 ft. (Good)
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Scent
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Jana-Nimr gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Jana-Nimri may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Jana-Nimr must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.
·   A Jana-Nimr has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d10 Hit Points, +5 base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. It also gets 2 Feats.
· Jana-Nimr have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack. 
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Jana-Nimr aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Jana-Nimr have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Jana-Nimr automatically speak Common, and Jana-Nimr.  Bonus languages: Sphinx.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 2 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d2
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d3

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 20 years
*Old*: 30 years
*Venerable*: 40 years
*Maximum Age*: +2d6 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: Male: 6' Female: 5'6"
*Length Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 80 lbs.   Female: 63 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

JANA-NIMR CHARACTERS 
 Between Racial HD and LA you are not meant to be an optimal caster.  But you can fly naturally so you're already well ahead of the rest of the parties beatsticks.
*Adventuring Race*: It's difficlut to roust you out of bed to go adventuring because you aren't the type.   Except for revenge.  There's always time for revenge.
*Character Development*: You make an excellent flying grappler, so a few levels of Fighter to soak up as many Feats as you can get might come in handy.
*Character Names*: Jana-Nimr names are in the speech of cats, and as such are not available to most Humanoids.  They usually choose a name to go bye among 'civilized' company.

ROLEPLAYING A JANA-NIMR 
 The Humanoid races are a huge pain in the ass, but you've learned to tolerate some of them.  After all their hands make it easy for them to prepare tastier dishes than you can find in the wild, and some of the more gullible ones can be convinced to share.
*Personality*: Jana-Nimr tend to be incredibly laid back (to the point some may accuse them of seeming to be lazy).  They seem to be difficult to upset, but thwn they do become frustrated their personality quickly switches to all-encompassing aggression.  It's best to let the sleeping kitties lie.
*Behaviors*: The Jana-Nimr divide their time equally between play, rest, and hunting, much like any other big cat.  They do have more intelligence than the average animal though, so there is considerable more mischief that they can indulge in.
*Language*: Jana-Nimr have their own language, and some small few also speak the language of SPhinxes or other catlike species.

JANA-NIMR SOCIETY 
 The Jana-Nimr are intelligent animals.  As such they only have the merest basics of a culture as they do not live in units larger than extended families.
*Alignment* : Jana-Nimr are Neutral in the manner of most Animals or Magical Beasts that resemble them.  Unlike Animals, however, much of their population also tends towards Chaos as well.
*Lands* : They nest in the hills and grasslands of Al-Qadim, preferably far from Humanoids.
*Settlements* : The Jana-Nimr do not stray unless cast out.
*Beliefs* : The Jana-Nimr are not currently known to worship Gods.
*Relations*: Humanoid races tend to see the Jana-Nimr as pets or zoo animals, there fore they prefer the company of other felines or near-felines (such as Sphinxes).

JANA-NIMR Adventures 
·   It's mating season, and the local hottie has promised whoever brings her the best foodstuffs wins snuggling rights.  Consequently you've been stealing the lunch of a local noble for 6 days straight despite his best attempts to stop you.  Good thing he loves partridge and quail.  Bad that he employs flying monkeys...
·   A local Sphinx has mistaken you for her missing son.   You have reason to believe she may be crazy.  Her vows of destruction upon the humans who she blames for your odd new appearance are not exactly helping her make her case for not being crazy...
·  A minor avatar of Death falls from the sky and expires at your feet telling you to carry on it's work and kill a local zookeeper with it's last breath.  You have a feeling this will be fun.





JANA-NIMR RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS

*BARBARIAN*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Handle Animal and Ride with Knowledge (Geography, Nature) and Move Silently in the Class Skill List.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  Replace them with Fly-by Attack, Great Fly-by Attack, Hover, Improved Fly-By Attack, Power Climb, Power Dive, Wingover.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Jana-Nimr have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

*JANA-QITAT*

 

_"Hand over the pheasant or you will be entering a world of pain..."_  

 Also called 'Fluttercats' the Jana-Qitat are basically winged housecats, and look and behave much like them.

JANA-QITAT RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Wis, -8 Str (minimum of 3), -2 Int
· Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are three quarters those of a Medium character. Space is 2 1/2', Reach is 0'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 20 ft.
·   Base Flight speed 50 ft. (Good)
·   +1 Natural AC Bonus
·   Scent
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Jana-Qitat gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Jana-Qitat may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Jana-Qitat must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.
· Jana-Qitat have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d2 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack. 
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Jana-Qitat aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is 1/10th the normal weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Jana-Qitat have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Jana-Qitat automatically speak Common, and Jana-Qitat.  Bonus languages: Sphinx.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Scout


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 2 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d2
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d3

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 10 years
*Old*: 15 years
*Venerable*: 20 years
*Maximum Age*: +2d6 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 7"  Female: 6"
*Height Modifier*: +1d4"
*Base Weight*: Male: 8 lbs.   Female: 7 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

JANA-QITAT CHARACTERS 
 You have no racial HD, so any Wisdom based caster is open to you if you can buy off your LA.
*Adventuring Race*: Jana-Qitat usually adventure out of curiosity or to help loved ones.
*Character Development*: Even at low Levels your Hide Bonus is outstanding.  Use it to keep you alive long enough to build some offense.
*Character Names*: Jana-Qitat names are in the speech of cats, and as such are not available to most Humanoids.  They usually choose a name to go bye among 'civilized' company.

ROLEPLAYING A JANA-QITAT 
 The humanses think of you as pets or mousers or prized possessions.  And you just let the big, dumb goons keep thinking that.  It makes it easy to bum a living off them.
*Personality*: Jana-Qitat are pretty much the average housecat, though far more inquisitive due to their intelligence.  They are often no end of trouble, and many conspiracies have come to light due to their explorations.  
*Behaviors*: Even more than the Jana-Nimr you play up the idea of being a just slightly smarter than average animal.  If people think your cute, but spacey and with a short attention span they tend not to take care about what they do or say in front of you.
*Language*: They speak the same languages as the Jana-Nimr, although with their increased dwelling within cities it's more common to hear one speak Common than exotic feline languages.

JANA-QITAT SOCIETY 
 Jana-Qitat have more exposure to civilization than their larger brethren, and have some pretty mixed reviews of it.  On the plus side they sort of adopt the local culture.   On the downside they are most persnickety about being referred to as 'pets'.
*Alignment* : Much like the housecats they resemble the Jana-Qitat are almost exclusively True Neutral.
*Lands* : The Jana-Qitat can be found virtually anywhere within Al-Qadim.
*Settlements* : There is no need to settle when you are omnipresent.
*Beliefs* : The average winged cat probably does not concern itself with Gods.
*Relations*: The Humanoid races are suckers for kitties, and feed you well, hoping you will cut down on vermin.  Some of you take advantage of this relationship to earn free room and board.  Some of you secretly split a percentage of the stolen grain sales with the vermin.

JANA-QITAT ADVENTURES 
·   A local merchant/wizard is attempting to bribe your people to kill the rats infesting his grain storage.  He feels the rats you catch will be sufficient payment.  Foolish mortal...
·   A large winged rat who can speak the language of cats sideswipes you in the air and tells you to prepare for your doom before flying off.  Do you take him seriously?
·   By spectacular coincidence you land in an oasis to drink as an evil Ogre-Mage expires of heart failure.  The locals think you killed him, and now consider you their God.  This has possibilities...




[size=12pt]JANA-QITAT RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS[/size]

*ROGUE*
*Level 1:* You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.  Remove Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, and Use Rope from the Class Skill list.  Replace them with Knowledge (Geography, Nature, Nobility)
*Level 10:* You gain new options with the Rogue's Special Ability.
*Special Ability* Flying Dodge: Your Dexterity Bonus to AC doubles any round in which you are Flying and move at least 10'.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  Replace them with Fly-by Attack, Great Fly-by Attack, Hover, Improved Fly-By Attack, Power Climb, Power Dive, Wingover.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Jana-Qitat have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

*ELVEN CAT*

 

_"We amuse ourselves by hiding the Elves purrsonal possessions when they aren't looking."_  

 While they appear as ordinary housecats these critters have evolved into magical beings.  Rumor has it they may have been aided in this via the Fey or the Elves, neither of whom accept responsibility.

ELVEN CAT RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +5 Dex, +5 Con, +4 Wis, +6 Cha, -6 Str (minimum of 3), -6 Int
· Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are three quarters those of a Medium character. Space is 2 1/2', Reach is 0'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 45 ft.
·   Base Climb speed 20 ft. 
·   +1 Natural AC Bonus
·   Scent
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Elven Cat gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Elven Cats may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·  Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Detect Thoughts  2/day: Reduce Animal, Reduce Person, Tree Shape
1/day: Animal Growth (self only, despite being a Magical Beast), Telekinesis (can be used to Trip only)  Caster Level is 9th.
·   Spell Resistance (Ex): Elven Cats have Spell Resistance equal to 15+CR.
·   An Elven Cat has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d10 Hit Points, +3 base Attack Bonus, +3 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
· Elven Cats have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d2 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Elven Cats aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is 1/10th the normal weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8. 
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Elven Cats automatically speak Elven and Purr.  Bonus languages: Common, Sylvan.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Sorcerer

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 7"  Female: 6"
*Height Modifier*: +1d4"
*Base Weight*: Male: 8 lbs.   Female: 7 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

ELVEN CAT CHARACTERS 
 Your stats are perfect for a Sorcerer, you just need to buy off your LA, and find a way around your Racial Hit Dice.
*Adventuring Race*: Much like the Mows you tend to help out friends or seek things out due to impulse.  A lot of your adventures result from the consequences of pranks you pull.
*Character Development*: You're pretty stealthy and your SLA's let you avoid combat as well.  Use this to delay combat participation until you can get some spells or Sneak Attack.
*Character Names*: Elven Cats typically take cutesy Elvish nicknames in order to reinforce the mistaken belief that they are pets.

ROLEPLAYING AN ELVEN CAT 
 Life is pretty easy.  You have the best parts of being both a house and wild cat.  You have free room and board and aren't tied down.   Granted it does get tiresome that the Elves have a fairly non-cat centric diet.
*Personality*: The woodlands are your private domain and territory.  Nothing goes down without your knowledge or approval.  At least you keep telling yourself this...
*Behaviors*: Elven Cats greatly prefer to be seen as cute, harmless fluff balls who mean well to everyone.  They're so devoted to the facade that even some Elves buy into it.  After all if you can't get your friends to believe your fibs, why would your enemies?
*Language*: Elven Cats speak Purr, as well as their 'owners' language (usually Elven, Common,or Sylvan).

ELVEN CAT SOCIETY 
 Elven Cats are full members of Elven society in some places, and tend to be little more than companions in others.  A lot of it depends on local politics and such.  For their part the Elven Cats consider themselves part of Elvish society, and will be quick to rebuke anyone who suggests otherwise (including the Elves).  They even insist on voting rights in some places.
*Alignment* : Like the cats they originally came from, Elven Cats are True Neutral.
*Lands* : Elven Cats prefer temperate forests.
*Settlements* : Due to the benefits many cats live with Fey or Humanoid races in a sort of partnership.
*Beliefs* : It is unknown if Elven Cats pursue religious inclinations.
*Relations*: Elven Cats get along famously well with Elves and Fey.  Some will even accept the occasional Humanoid or other woodland being.

ELVEN CAT ADVENTURES 
·   Orcs have stolen the Elf Lords daughter!  You could tell him, but that would deprive you of the adventure of rescuing her yourselves...
·   You've been playing chess with a local Brownie for hours when you suddenly realize he's a cheating bastard.  You had no idea this would be the beginning of the Great Brownie-Cat war...
·   You've been pretending to be a visiting humans Familiar for days now, much to the anger of his actual Familiar, who has suddenly decided to throw down...



[size=12pt]ELVEN CAT RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS[/size]

*SORCERER*
*Level 1:* You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.  Replace Craft with Hide on the Class Skills list.  Replace Familiar with Kitty Magic Bonus.
*Kitty Magic Bonus* You cast spells from the Kitty Magic Spell List at +1 Caster Level.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  Replace them with Boost Spell-Like Ability, Heighten Spell-Like Ability, Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Spell-Like Ability Focus, Acrobatic Skirmisher, Hinder, Improved Acrobatic Skirmisher.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Elven Cats have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

*CATH SHEE*

 

_"You will render unto me...a shrubbery.  Of the finest quality.  Or I will bite you when you are sleeping."_  

 Cath Shee are enormous shaggy fey cats with tufted ears and large, golden eyes.  Their fur is usually greenish-gray, sometimes with darker stripes.  The Elves have many legends about them being either reincarnated Elves, or being made by Corellon as Elven companions.

CATH SHEE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +6 Dex, +6 Con, +4 Wis, -4 Int
·   Size Class: Medium.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 50 ft.
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Rend (Ex): If the Cath Shee hits with both Claw attacks it Rends for an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Bonus damage.
·   Fury (Ex): A Cath Shee that takes damage in combat or has to defend it's kittens flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and -2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily, and will restrict it's attacks to the opponent who initially damaged it. 
·   Pounce (Ex): Cath Shee may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   Dimension Door (Su): A Cath Shee can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The ability affects only the Cath Shee, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting.  Unlike usual the range is 300 ft.
·   Spell Resistance equal to 15 +CR.
·   A Cath Shee has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d10 Hit Points, +4 base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. It also gets 2 Feats.
· Cath Shee have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus half their Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and 1 Bite with Full Attack.
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Cath Shee aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is double the cost for them.  Being quadrupedal they have one and a half times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Cath Shee have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. 
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Cath Shee automatically speak Elven.  Bonus languages: Common and Elven.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 20
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +2d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +3d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 62
*Old*: 95
*Venerable*: 123
*Maximum Age*: +3d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: Male: 6' Female: 5'6"
*Length Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 300 lbs.   Female: 275 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d8) lbs.

CATH SHEE CHARACTERS 
 You were born to be a fast moving striker.  Focus on that, cause with the RHD/LA you aren't going into caster territory.
*Adventuring Race*: Revenge is a common motive.  As is protecting your forest home, or joining up with the Elves.
*Character Development*: If you do go the melee route, focus on making your claws accurate so as to max out your potential with Rend.
*Character Names*: Cath Shee generally use Elven names.

ROLEPLAYING A CATH SHEE 
 The Elves have some weird idea about you being former Elves or made for them as friends by something they call a 'God'.  You try to humor them, because quite frankly the little treehuggers are kind of spooky sometimes.
*Personality*: You are 10 pounds of pissed off in a 5 pound bag.  Anger is what seems to fuel you, and even the Elves who take you as a companion remark upon your remarkably volatile nature.
*Behaviors*: Cath Shee are alpha predators, and spend their time honing their skills at tracking and bringing down prey.
*Language*: Cath Shee speak Elven and Sylvan.

CATH SHEE SOCIETY 
 Unless they take an Elven companion (and thus venture into Elven society), Cath Shee are pretty much intelligent animals, and live as such.
*Alignment* : Most of the Cath Shee are Chaotic Neutral, though their is a sizable minority of Chaotic Good among them.
*Lands* : These days Cath Shee are only found on the Isle of Evermeet.
*Settlements* : Cath Shee do not leave their forest homes.
*Beliefs* : The average Cath Shee does not concern itself with religion so far as may be determined.
*Relations*: The Cath Shee occasionally become companions to a Green or Silver Elf, but for the most part are strictly solitary outside of mating season (except for raising cubs).

CATH SHEE ADVENTURES 
·   You awaken with a massive headache, the last thing you remember being sneaking into a local winery.  You peek round a corner and notice a screaming crowd burning you in effigy.   Maybe you can wait to find out what happened later...
·   Chasing down a rabbit, you are surprised to hear it beg for it's life.  You allow it to leave, and now brightly colored eggs keep showing up on your den floor, delivered by rabbits who bow and say thank you.  You wonder whether they are for eating or decoration when they hatch and you suddenly realize who the eggs belong to...
·   The local Elf Lord is blissfully unaware that his horse has murdered 15 people by crushing them to death with it's hooves.  It's been eying the kits lately, which means horse meats back on the menu.



[size=12pt]CATH SHEE RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS[/size]

*BARBARIAN*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Agile Fury
*Agile Fury* When you enter Fury now you no longer take a -2 Penalty to AC.
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20:* Replace daily uses of Rage with Improved Spell Resistance.
*Improved Spell Resistance* At Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20 your Spell Resistance increases by +1.
*Level 11:* Replace Greater Rage with Greater Fury.
*Greater Fury* When you enter Fury now your bonuses increase to +6 to Strength, +6 to Constitution.
*Level 17:* Replace Tireless Rage with Improved Agile Fury.
*Improved Agile Fury* When you enter Fury you now get a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC (this stacks with the Dodge Feat.
*Level 1:* Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Fury.
*Mighty Fury* When you enter Fury now your bonuses increase to +8 to Strength, +8 to Constitution.

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  Replace them with Daunting Presence, Multiattack, Improved Multiattack, Powerful Charge, Greater Powerful Charge, Reckless Charge, and Pop Up.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Cath Shee have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

*CANTOBELE*

 

_"I can assure you I am quite male..."_  

 Cantobeles are 6 legged, thick bodied, heavily muscled great cats.  They have long tails ending in a tuft of fur, and strange, feminine voices that sound like ringing bells.  Their thick fur and mane varies in color from gray-white to tawny depending on the season, changing color to provide camouflage.  Their surprisingly intelligent eyes are brown or mauve.

CANTOBELE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Str, +4 Dex, +6 Con, +2 Int, +4 Wis, +6 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 5'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 110' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 30 ft.
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Glare-resistant Eyes (Ex): Cantobele cannot be Dazzled or Blinded by bright lights, and are immune to being snowblind.
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Cantobele gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Cantobele may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   Trip (Ex): A Cantobele that hits with a claw or bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+6 check modifier) as a Free Action without making a touch attack or provoking an Attack of Opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the Cantobele. 
·   Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Cantobele must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.
·   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At Will: Detect Thoughts, Tongues   2/day: Ice Storm   1/day: Misdirection
·   Immune to Cold Damage
·   Sure-Footed (Ex): Cantobeles are immune to effects that slow them down by putting them off balance such as difficult terrain, or spells like Grease and Ice Storm.
·   A Cantobele has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d10 Hit Points, +4 base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Bluff, Climb, Diplomacy, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
· Cantobele have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d8 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 2d8 plus half their Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail Lash doing 1d10 plus half their Str Modifier.  They get 4 Claws and 1 Bite and a Tail Lash with Full Attack.
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Cantobele aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Cantobeles have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, and Move Silently checks. They have a +8 Racial Bonus on Climb Checks, and may always take 10 on a Climb Check. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +12. 
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Cantobele automatically speak Common, and Sylvan.  Bonus languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +4
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 2 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d2
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d3

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 10 years
*Old*: 15 years
*Venerable*: 20 years
*Maximum Age*: +2d6 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 250 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d12) lbs

CANTOBELE CHARACTERS 
 With your stats just about any build is workable, as long as it doesn't involve casting.  Losing 8 Levels is just too much.
*Adventuring Race*: Cantobeles most likely want to gain revenge for a relative or for the bounties placed on them.  Some also crave power.
*Character Development*: You're probably eually well suited to charger or grappler or even trip builds.  Pick one and focus on it.
*Character Names*: Cantobeles generally use the name of whichever race lives nearby.

ROLEPLAYING A CANTOBELE 
 The humans have been a pain lately.  They keep obsessing over the idea that you spend your every waking moment hunting them.  Really, you only hunt the ones dumb enough to stumble out into the woods.
*Personality*: You've heard about concepts such as mercy, compassion and empathy,  Quite honestly you think they're all a bunch of hooey the other races put out to distract you from killing them.
*Behaviors*: You spend much time committing what humans would refer to as 'practice murder'.  Not that you need the prey, but you love watching it die.  Plus it keeps you sharp.  
*Language*: Cantobeles speak the language of nearby prey species in order to lure them in.

CANTOBELE SOCIETY 
 Cantobeles are intelligent predators, and have no interest in being anything else.  They are fairly solitary but for mating, and as such have little use for formal rules or civilization.
*Alignment* : Cantobeles are almost exclusively Neutal Evil.
*Lands* : Most Cantobeles live near Impresk, Shalane Lake or the Rebban River.
*Settlements* : They are only very rarely seen away from their territory.
*Beliefs* : It is doubtful that the Cantobele worship Gods.
*Relations*: Cantobeles consider all other beings prey for the most part.

CANTOBELE ADVENTURES 
·   You've gotten damn tired of the local humans putting bounties on you.  So you've pooled the treasure you've collected from former prey and hired some vampire minions...
·   A curse has rendered your voice high pitched and squeaky, making everything you say a humiliating mockery.  Someone will pay for this.
·   A local group of Housecats approaches you, promising tribute if you'll just kindly murder a few people for them.  And why not, it's not like you're busy...


[size=12pt]CANTOBELE RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS[/size]


*DRUID*
*Level 1:* Replace Animal Companion and Wild Empathy with Hunter.  Remove Craft, Handle Animal, Heal, and Ride from the Class Skill list.  Replace them with Bluff, Climb, Hide, and Move Silently.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.
*Hunter* You gain a +3 Competence Bonus on Hide, Move Silently and Survival Checks.


*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  


*CAT BURGLAR*
Cantobeles have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.

----------


## Bhu

Yeah I said I was done.  Guess I had a few more ideas.

Delay In-fur-mities  by Awaken DM Golem  :D
Conjuration (Healing)
*Level:* Cleric 6, Kitty 6
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 hour/level 
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (Harmless)

The recipient of the spell temporarily becomes immune to the following for the spells duration: 
[li]Any sort of Petrification, Polymorph or shapeshifting effect may be suppressed for the duration of the spell as a Free Action by the recipient.  This also includes Were Templates.[/li]
[li]Your movement cannot be impeded (effects are similar to the Freedom of Movement spell).[/li]
[li]If using the optional Taint or Sanity rules, you may suppress their effects as well.[/li]

Furbearer 
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Druid 7, Kitty 7
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature (but see text)
*Duration:* 1 round/level or until victims "fur" has been removed
*Saving Throw:* Will negates, but see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

For the duration of the spell, any creature approaching within 30 ft. of the victim must make a Willpower save or become convinced that he is a mutant example of a species commonly hunted for their fur, and his pelt is horribly valuable.  All protestations aside, they will not stop until they have removed his non-existent fur.  Normally this curse is saved for use against pretty nasty people, given it's outcome.  Some people just get beaten up, but some can be skinned.

Furbish 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 weapon, shield, or suit of armor
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (see text)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless, object), but see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless, object)

Your spell polishes metal weapons and armor until they are all sparkly like chrome.  For the duration of the spell, if the holder/wearer of the item is struck by a spell with the Light descriptor (or by any kind of bright light), the opponent casting the spell/effect must make a Willpower Save or be Blinded 1d4 rounds.  If the Save is successful he is Dazzled one round instead.  Material component is a bit of fur from a valuable animal.

Furby 
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Kitty 2, Sor/Wiz 2
*Components:* V, S, M, XP
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Effect:* Tiny Construct
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You give life to a creepy, clockwork children's toy that can talk and move.  In most ways this is exactly like a more powerful version of the Beget Bobun spell, but it creates a Furby.  Costs 25 XP, and the material component is the clockwork that becomes a Furby.  See below for Furby stats.

Furcate 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You divide an opponent into two or more smaller, weaker targets if it fails it's Save.  The victim is split into a number of small duplicates depending on your caster Level: 1-6 (splits in two), 7-10 (splits in three), 11+ (splits in four).  The size of the duplicates are 1 Size Category smaller if there are two or three duplicates, 2 Size Categories smaller if there are 4 duplicates.  Hit Dice are split as evenly as possible among them, for example a 5th Level Barbarian would become two 2nd Level Barbarians and one 1st Level Barbarian.  Hit points, saves, skills, BAB, etc are recalculated.  Ability Scores of each duplicate are dropped by 2 for each duplicate (i.e. for two duplicates, all their stats are -2.  For three duplicates their stats are -4.  In addition the victim is Dazed for 1 round as he splits apart.  Material component is a small tuning fork.

Furlough 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If your victim fails his save, he fires or suspends an employee of your choice from their job, and refuses to rehire or compensate them in any way until the spell is done.  Often used to get rid of troublesome officials that stand in the Guilds way.  Material component is a slip of pink paper.

Furment 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 1, Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* Up to 1 cubic foot of any liquid
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)

You can change any liquid into a like volume of alcohol.  Potency can be anything from very weak beer to whiskey.  Good for bribing guards who are drunkards.  Material component is a drop of alcohol.

Furn 
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Druid 1, Kitty 1
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Effect:* 1 5 foot square of plant matter
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You may conjure a bush or other leafy plant you use to hide in.  The square you designate becomes filled with tall grass and heavy undergrowth.  For most this does nothing, but for those who can fit in this area, and receive a bonus to hide in such areas (Cats, Leopards, some Cat Burglars etc), they find it to be a nice hiding spot.  Material component s a seed.

Furnace 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level (but see text)
*Saving Throw:* None (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* No (see text)

Your hugs can be devastatingly warm, especially if your fellow cats pile on as well.  You can Grapple any Size creature as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  You also gain a +4 Bonus to Grapple Checks (+8 if you are 9th Level or higher), and any creature ending it's Turn in a Grapple with you takes 1d8 dessication damage and becomes Dehydrated (see Sandstorm, a Fortitude Save prevents the Dehydration).  Allies who assist you in the Grapple increase the dessication damage by +1 to a maximum of +15).

Furnish 
Conjuration (Creation)/Divination
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action, see text
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature, and see text
*Duration:* see text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your spell reads the mind of your victim before crafting an item they want or need for you.  You cast this spell before engaging a target in conversation, and the spell tells you what item your opponent wants if he fails a Save.  Typically this is used when the caster has nothing but needs something to bargain with, and needs it to be what his opponent/victim wants.  The spell then crafts said item as per the Major Creation spell, which takes about 1 Minute, and the item lasts as long as it would for the aforementioned spell.  Material component is a Silver piece.

Further 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

When casting this spell choose any one Ability or effect on the creature touched that has a duration.  It's effective duration doubles.  This includes Class Abilities (Rage), a Spell/Spell-Like Ability/Supernatural affect cast by or used upon that person, or any effect produced by a magic item that person is wearing or holding that is currently in effect.  Note this does not need to be applied to a beneficial effect ;).

Furtive 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell temporarily lets you become adept at avoiding notice, as well as making it easier for you to get away with lying.  You gain a +4 Enhancement Bonus to Dexterity and Charisma, a +4 Resistance Bonus to Willpower Saving throws, and a +5 Competence Bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, and Move Silently checks.  In addition you may Feint as a Move Action, and take no penalty to the Bluff Check due to your opponent being alien or animal.  You lose your spellcasting ability for the duration of the spell. including your ability to use spell trigger or spell completion magic items.  Material component is a black kerchief.

Furvor 
Enchantment (Charm)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Cleric 4, Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One Ally/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

You really know how to fire up a crowd.  For the duration of the spell your Allies within range gain a +4 Bonus to Initiative Checks.

Purrblind 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your victims IQ and vision both grow quite dim.  Effectively it works exactly the same as Feeblemind, but it reduces Intelligence and Wisdom instead of Charisma.

Purrceive 
Divination
*Level:* Cleric 6, Kitty 7
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 min./level (D)

The Kitteh Gawds grant you divine perception.  This is fairly identical to the True Seeing spell with one or two differences: you also know the exact location and type of any coins, gems, or weapons in the field of vision.  Additionally you can name 1 specific item, and if it is present you know it's location as well.

Purrcussion 
Evocation
*Level:* Bard 6, Kitty 7, Sor/Wiz 7
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 50 ft.
*Target:* All enemies within a 50-ft.-radius burst centered on you
*Duration:* Concentration
*Saving Throw:* Reflex partial, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Letting you play the drums is like unleashing a force of nature.  To maintain this spell you must continue playing the drums, but so long as you play any Opponents (note this does not affect Allies) within range must make a Save.  Failing the Save means they cannot move toward you, are knocked prone, and are Deafened for the duration of this spell plus one round after.  Rolling a Natural 1 on the Save means they are also Stunned for 1d3 rounds.  If the Save succeeds, then each square they move towards you counts as two squares, effectively halving their movement.  Focus is, of course, some kind of drum.

Purrfidy 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level or until completed
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You convince someone to participate in an act of betrayal.  This can be as simple as an emotional betrayal with some lying and name-calling, up to assassination and mass murder.  Once they have committed this betrayal their mind is their own again, so it's best you probably be well on your way after casting this spell. Material component is a piece of silver.

Purrforate 
Conjuration
*Level:* Cleric 9, Kitty 9
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Target:* 1 Creature, plus see text
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* No

Ceiling Cat reaches down from the sky and spears your opponent with his claw.  The victim takes 3d6 Force damage, and any items granting him a Bonus to AC or Saving Throws are disintegrated.  Magical items get an object Save, but even if the Save is successful they are subject to a Sunder attack doing 3d6 damage.

Purrformance 
Enchantment (Charm)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Bard 6, Kitty 8
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Swift Action (see text)
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* see text
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

Crowds love you.  In fact, they love you so much that if you cast this spell while using your Bardic Music (this spell is an exception to the rule that normally disallows other things being done during Bardic Music), the effects of your Bardic Music last for the duration of this spell instead of when you stop playing.  Others who know this spell may cast it on you as a Standard Action instead.

Purrfume 
Transmutation
*Level:* Druid 2, Kitty 2
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You may temporarily alter someone's scent.  You can make him smell like a different species, or even a specific member of said species.  While this may seem useless it is not.  It can easily fool creatures who track by scent, or beings who have a Blindsight ability that has a scent component (we're looking at you Grimlocks).  Plus what horse will pull a cart when the driver smells like wolf pee?  You can also make their scent strong or overpowering, thus increasing the range at which the Scent ability can detect them.   Material component is a flower.

Purrgative 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* Up to 1 cubic foot of any liquid
*Duration:* Instantaneous, see text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (object), see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)

You may use this spell to turn any liquid into a substance that makes it's drinker pray for death.  Anyone partaking of this liquid must make a Fortitude Save (same DC as spell) or be Nauseated for 1 Minute, at which point they must make an additional Save to avoid being Nauseated for an additional 24 hours.  Material component is a skunk gland.

Purrgatory 
Abjuration
*Level:* Cleric 5, Kitty 5
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 Full Round
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Living Creature Touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell is similar to Atonement, but replaces the XP expenditure with significant and lasting pain on the part of the subject.  The subject is permanently Sickened until he fulfills a quest of the casters choice (limits are the same as Lesser Geas).

Purrge 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* 1 Minute/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You convince the peasants it's time to BURN THIS MOTHER DOWN!  Anyone failing the save loses his mind and begins destroying or setting fire to whatever is around him, and will fight to the death anyone attempting to stop him.  Effectively they also gain the benefits of the Barbarian Rage ability.  Oddly they don't attack other people unless they are attacked themselves, someone tries to stop them, or they run out of things to bust up before the duration of the spell ends.

Purrger 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* One day/level or until discharged (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If your victim fails his saving throw, he will deliberately lie in his next appearance in any court of law, or when appearing before a public official if there is no court.  The spell ends when dismissed or the court case is over (and let's be honest medieval courts aren't exactly known for being slow).

Purrky 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Bard 6, Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* One humanoid creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration:* 1 min./level 
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

The targets of this spell become unbearably happy, and also very, very annoying.  They gain immunity to Fear effects and Morale Penalties, but anyone not similarly affected by this spell is distracted by them take a -2 Morale Penalty to all Attack rolls and Skill Checks.  Mostly because the obnoxiously happy pricks next to them won't shut up about the GODDAMN TREES AND FLOWERS AND THE LITTLE CHIRPING BIRDS, OMG THE BIRDS...  The spell protects the caster from this, so he doesn't need to worry about wanting to kill himself because his companions are enraptured by how enormously blue today's sky is.  Material component is a smiley face button.

Purrport 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your spell allows you to convince someone that a written document or previous conversation with them meant something other than what it did.  Unfortunately it doesn't render him stupid, so the minute the spell wears off he goes right back to remembering you're full of crap.  So get what you want, and run like a squirrel in Church.  Material component is a drop of invisible ink.

Purrse 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 5, Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 Purse, sack or similar container
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless, object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless, object)

You temporarily turn an ordinary purse into a Type I Bag of Holding for the duration of this spell.  When the spell ends all objects that cant normally fit inside appear on the ground next to it's holder.

Purrsecute 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates, see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your spell singles a victim out for persecution by the local populace.  If he fails his Save, anyone seeing him must Save as well or assume he is an outlaw wanted by the nearest government or other authority figure.  Or maybe they suddenly believe all the vile stereotypes availabe to persons of your ethnicity.  Maybe they just think you're a goat molester.  It's not an ideal spell to have placed on you in an open democracy, and can be downright deadly in a dictatorship ran by a paranoid madman.

Purrser 
Enchantment (Charm)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (see text)

You spell causes others to perceive you (or whomever you place it on) as a naval Purser if they fail a Willpower Save.  A Purser handles the money and supplies aboard merchant vessels, and is a Warrant Officer as well on military ships.  Just make sure you're off the ship before the spell ends.  Often used to pose as officers to purchase supplies on a line of credit used by legitimate businesses, or to wreak havoc with rich merchants or military (or get supplies for poorer ones).

Purrsevere 
Abjuration
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/Level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (harmless)

This spell allows you to carry on in the face of all obstacles.  For the duration of this spell you gain immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude or Reflex save (unless the effect is harmless).

Purrsue 
Divination
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Unlimited
*Target:* 1 Creature or Obect
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell enables you to tirelessly pursue a specific target.  It works pretty much like Discern Location, except for the differences noted above.  

Purrsuivant 
Enchantment (Charm)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Your spell makes others perceive you (or another creature you designate) as an Officer of Arms if they fail a Save, and gives you (or the designated creature) a +4 Enhancement Bonus on Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) checks.  Not quite as useful as Purser, but it does allow for lots of shenanigans with royalty and public spectacle.

Purrvey 
Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Kitty 3, Sor/Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Full Round
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Effect:* Any one non-magical item of equipment costing up to 10 GP per Level
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You can magically summon needed supplies.  For the duration of spell you can create any one non-magical item costing no more than 10 GP per caster Level.  This includes expendable items such as alchemical items, and tools sets such as Thieves' tools.  Material component is any advertisement.

Purrveyance 
Enchantment (Charm)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If your victim fails his save, he believes you (or a creature you designate) have the Kings (or other nobles) authority to requisition goods and services for his use.  Fairly similar to Purser, but allows you to steal from royalty instead of merchants.  Material component is a seal (not the animal kind).

Purrview 
Enchantment (Charm)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 8, Sor/Wiz 8
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If your victim fails his saving throw he perceives you (or another creature you designate) as whatever vague authority figure you have announced yourself to be.  He'll follow your orders withing reason, but to carry out the ruse it helps a lot to know about local laws and enforcement.  For example, if the local towns rules are enforced by the Sheriff and his Deputies, you can claim to be a Deputy, as long as you act like one.  Otherwise your victim gets a chance to make another Save to break your spells effect.  Material component is a badge.

Repurrpose 
Transmutation
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 non-magical object of 50 lbs. or less
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)

You can temporarily turn any unattended object into another object.  For the duration of the spell you can turn any unattended, non-magical object of 50 lbs. or less into any other object of the same weight or less.  For example you could turn a 30 pound barrel into a statue of any kind of substance (as long as it also weighed 30 pounds or less), or a bedroll, or even a gold coin.  The shenanigans practically write themselves.  Focus is a miniature blacksmith's hammer.

Schrodingers Box   by Awaken DM Golem 
Conjuration (Teleportation)(Force)(Death)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will partial (see text) 
*Spell Resistance:* No

A box of pure Force (cube really) appears next to the target creature.  This is identical in all ways to the windowless cell version of the Forcecage spell with a few exceptions.  The biggest is that the box is always appropriately sized for the creature you choose to target with the spell, and it always moves so as to remain adjacent to him.  Each turn the target must make a Willpower Save or be drawn into the cube of force.  If the Save is successful he remains outside the cube, but must still make subsequent saves on following rounds.  While inside the cube of force he must also make a Save each round or be teleported back outside into an adjacent square (the cube remains immobile while the target is inside).  If he is teleported back outside, and there is no viable empty space to go to, he must make a Save or die.  If the Save is successful he takes 3d6 damage and remains in the box.  If he has somewhere to go, or he is still in when the spells duration ends, or it is dispelled in some manner, he must make a similar Save or die (if successful he just takes 3d6 damage).  If the victim is placed in the box at any time, and dies as a result, it becomes an Undead of whatever type is appropriate.  Focus is a box or cube of any kind.

Schrodingers Mislead   with thanks to Awaken DM Golem for the inspiration
Conjuration (Teleport)/Illusion (Figment)
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Target/Effect:* You/1 illusory double
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None 
*Spell Resistance:* No

A puff of smoke momentarily conceals you, and when it parts there are two of you occupying your square.  One is an Illusory double that acts according to your pre-programmed demands in the manner of a Persistent Image spell.  So long as you and the double remain in range, there is a 50% when you are attacked that you Teleport to the doubles location instead of being hit.

Schrodingers Paradox   with thanks to Awaken DM Golem for the inspiration
Transmutation (Death)(Teleport)
*Level:* Kitty 6, Sor/Wiz 6
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates 
*Spell Resistance:* Yes 

For the duration of the spell, any time the target creature is unobserved odd things can happen.  Whenever no other creature on the board can see it (which for purposes of this spell will be PC's, NPC's, and Monsters), whether due to hiding, total concealment or invisibility (or other effect) it has a 50% chance of having several problems.  First off, if it remains unobserved for at least 1 round, there is a 50% chance it must make an additional Willpower Save, or die when it becomes observed again.  Also when an event happens that would allow it to be observed, there is a 50% chance that it (or it's corpse) is no longer there, having teleported to a random location within one mile where the current creatures involved in the encounter cannot see it.  Focus is a box or cube of any kind.

SCHRODINGER SMASH   with thanks to Awaken DM Golem for the inspiration
Evocation/Transmutation (Teleportation)
*Level:* Kitty 9, Sor/Wiz 9
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Target:* 60-foot radius
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

Outside the area of effect, observers see a Gargantuan cat playing in a box.  Inside the area of effect the sky is raining hell, and the dead walk the earth.  Anytime an attack is made there is a 50% chance the target isn't actually there, and instead the target reappears in the nearest available unoccupied square.  Anytime a corpse is observed (make a Spot roll for anyone in it's vicinity) there is a 50% chance it reanimates as an Undead (use an Undead Template appropriate for the corpses former Type) and begins attacking anything near it until the spell expires and it becomes a corpse again.  All beings within the spells area of effect are Confused as per the spell so long as they remain inside.  Constructs are Slowed instead.  Beings with no Int Score receive an Int of 12 instead of being Confused.  Any living creature has a 50% chance per round of it's Type changing to Undead.  Any Undead has a 50% chance per sound of reverting to it's former Type.  Focus is a box or cube of any kind. 

Supurrrfluous 
Enchantment (Compulsion)(Language Dependent)(Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Kitty 4, Sor/Wiz 4
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:*Close (25 ft + 5 ft/2 levels)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

If your victim fails his Save, you can convince him any one action is unnecessary (no matter how necessary it might be).  He will only refrain from taking said action for as long as the spell lasts.

----------


## Bhu

Should have the spells done this week.  After that this will primarily be a discussion thread for tidying up specific entries before they're added to the forthcoming pdf.

----------


## Bhu

spells are ready for review, will has furby done soon

*Furby*
                      Tiny Construct
*Hit Dice:*             2d10 (11 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Climb 10 ft.
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Size, +1 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +1/-10
*Attack:*              Headbutt -1 melee (1d2-2)
*Full Attack:*         Headbutt -1 melee (1d2-2)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Babble
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Darkvision 60 ft., Construct traits, Unexpected Side Effects, Link to Master
*Saves:*                Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 6, Dex 12, Con -, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +3, Hide +11, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Spot +3
*Feats:*               Stealthy
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Usually Solitary, but see text
*Challenge Rating:*     1/2
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Any
*Advancement:*          3-6 HD (Tiny), but see text
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

*Babble (Su):*  When attacked, Furbies panic and begin a loud high pitched babbling that can be easily overheard (+10 Bonus to Listen Checks).  Opponents adjacent to the Furby who can hear this babbling must make a DC 12 Willpower Save (Save DC is Cha based) or be Confused as per the spell for as long as the Babble continues.  Opponents who succeed in making their Save are immune to this Furbies Babble for 24 hours.

*Unexpected Side Effects (Su):*  Furbies somehow possess the power to create other Furbies of random Alignment that are not under the control of their creator, and feel compelled to do so.  Once it has gathered the sufficient materials it may cast Furby as a Supernatural Ability once per month.  This may not seem like a lot, but the new Furby possesses these abilities and compulsions as well.  Unlike Boguns, creators take no damage when a Furby dies, and if the creator is killed Furbies do not die with him.  This is not widely known knowledge, hence Furby use has not been commonly curtailed.

*Link to Master (Su):*  Furbies and their creators can communicate telepathically out to a range of 1 mile.  Creators with the Improved Familiar Feat can take Furbies as a Familiar.

*Combat:*  Furbies do their best to flee combat.  Or use bluff to plea for help from bystanders who might feel compassion for small, cute, furry things.

----------


## Bhu

added some new spells, furby is done and ready for review.

----------


## Bhu

If I do a 5e Cat Brglar, would you guys prefer it to be a class of its own or a path?

----------


## Bhu

List of stuff on the front page has gotten a long needed update, my apologies to all for taking this long.  

Since I've made changes to the core class, I need to revise the PrC's as well.  Will be posting notes and asking your thoughts here as I proceed.  The revised Core Class is here: http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1037.0

----------


## Bhu

I need to get off my butt and revise the CB for doing that darn pdf I keep mentioning.  To that end I will be focusing on batches of the PrC's one at a time, beginning with full arcane casters.  Initially I will simply be modifying them to be compliant with the redesign of the core class, and filling in stuff I've forgotten to do over time.  In the mean time, I am hoping those among you who are fans of the class or who are skilled in game design will point out flaws I may be too close to that have escaped my notice.

Bakeneko http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1273#msg1273

Breathsucker http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1241#msg1241

Burger Chef http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1289#msg1289

Catnipper http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1244#msg1244

Cats from Saturn http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1245#msg1245

Catwitch http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...6787#msg206787

Familiar http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1265#msg1265

Feral http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1251#msg1251

Good Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1253#msg1253

Mortician http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1257#msg1257

Thundercat http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1278#msg1278

----------


## Bhu

Due to feedback elsewhere I have made the following changes:

All of the entries that mention feats or spells have been upgraded to show their location (I think) if it's not the PHD.  The Kitty Magic List is finally updated.  The Feral has had a total re-do, the Burger Chef changes are (theoretically) done.  Any entry that listed Feats has had those feats finished up or revised and put in the appropriate thread over at minmax (it's easier to edit threads there).

I await your perusal and further commentary.

----------


## Bhu

Whilst I fiddle with the last few from the first batch I thought I'd post the next batch, divine full casters:


Crazy Cat Lady  http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1247#msg1247

Professional Mouser http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1260#msg1260

Vet http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1271#msg1271

Sisters of the SPhinx http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1294#msg1294

Tuff Kitty  http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...31269#msg31269

Spooky Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...35340#msg35340

Sneaky Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...42048#msg42048

Cute Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...50560#msg50560

Snuggly Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...62245#msg62245

Curious Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...64428#msg64428

Mischievous Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...73065#msg73065

Scared Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...81039#msg81039

Lazy Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...99716#msg99716

Horrible Kitty http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...6416#msg116416

Felimancer http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...8247#msg118247

Masseuse http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...6061#msg136061

Athenaeum Cat http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...2532#msg152532

----------


## Bhu

Unfinished Initiate Feats for the divine caster classes are done and redirected to the appropriate thread here: http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1037.0


Unfinished Epic Feats will be done soon.

----------


## Bhu

Will be finishing up the epic feats for this batch this week, whilst I still have time.

----------


## Debihuman

Cantabele: Magical Beast type only grants darkvision at 60 feet. Since this is a Large 6-legged cat, its speed should be 50 feet (40 feet is standard for Large and the extra legs should make it faster).

Attacks should all include strength modifier (some say bonus).

----------


## Bhu

Regarding the Str Bonuses: I did include them.  Are you looking at the post on minmax or here?  I may have forgotten to update here.

----------


## Debihuman

Here. It still says, "Magical Beast, giving you 110' Dark Vision" It is 60 feet of darkvision (one word). 

BTW you keep using "it's" for "its" in your entries. "It's" is not possessive; it's a contraction for "it is." If you want a quality pdf, you should grammar check it too. Some is intentional (like the Abner quotes), but otherwise it just detracts from the overall quality of this project.

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I'll need to update here then.  Proofreading will be done as soon as I fix up the various classes.  Since I made changes to the Feats/Core Class a while back I need to update all the PrC's.

----------


## Bhu

Okay, edits has been made, Feats and Masseuse items are done, time for our next round (gishes and almost casters):


Bad Kitty
Burlap Guild Member
Catooist
Darth Puddytatses
Fencepost Yowler
Lazor Kitteh
Member of the Boogie Nation
Tibbit Jester

----------


## Bhu

Okay Feats and Epic Feats have been finished and moved to the appropriate areas in the main thread. 

Does anyone have a problem with the Bad Kitty casting supernatural as opposed to spell-like abilities?

*NEW INVOCATIONS*

*Lesser*

Force Blast
Lesser; 4th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Force Blast, converting it to Force Damage, and doing full damage to objects.

Stupidifying Blast
Lesser; 4th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Stupidifying Blast, bestowing a -4 Int Penalty on opponents who fail their Willpower Save for 10 Minutes.  Intelligence penalties from multiple Stupidifying Blasts do not stack.

Tripping Blast
Lesser; 4th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Tripping Blast, automatically knocking opponents prone.  


*Greater*

Catcall Blast
Greater; 6th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Catcall Blast.  Opponents struck by it are vulnerable, and your Allies gain a +2 on Attack and Damage rolls against him for 1 round per 5 class levels you have.

Dander Blast
Greater; 6th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Dander Blast.  Opponents struck by it are vulnerable, and they take a -4 Penalty on Fortitude Saves for 1 round per 5 class levels you have.


*Dark*

Cataleptic Blast
Dark; 8th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Dander Blast.  Opponents struck by it are vulnerable, and if they fail a Willpower Save are Paralyzed for 1 round per 5 class levels you have.

Debbil Kitty Blast
Dark; 9th; Eldritch Essence
This Eldritch Essence Evocation allows you to turn your Eldritch Blast into a Debbil Kitty Blast.  Once it strikes an opponent it forms into a catlike shape for 1 round per 5 class levels you have.  It has a Flight Move (Perfect) of 50 ft., and will attack the nearest opponent each round.  It's attack roll is the same as yours, and damage is identical to your Eldritch Blast.  Being made of magical energy it is effectively invulnerable other than to Dispel or antimagic effects.

----------


## Debihuman

Is this in addition to or in place of spell-like abilities. Unless your kitty is taking a level of sorcerer or other class like it, I'm not a fan of this. It diminishes having to take a level of a class. 

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Lazor Kittehs are Cat Burglars/Warlocks.  Since I gave kitty magic spells to most classes I thought I'd make some warlock invocations for the Lazor Kittehs

----------


## Bhu

Okay the last bunch has finished it's revisements, unless anyone has objections to  them.  Now for the next batch: 

Akeneko
Aristocat
The Black Paws
The Fixit Gang
Ninelifer
Pink Panther
Pocket Kitty
Sanda's Little Helper
Sea Tiger
Tibbit Skirmisher
Trickster

----------


## Bhu

It has been mentioned elsewhere that Sanda's Little Helper is overpowered.  Does anyone else feel this way?

----------


## Debihuman

It needs a higher entry level to take and I think it grants too many base class abilities. I don't think Prestige Classes should grant so abilities that you could gain at base class level. It dilutes the base classes and makes for a boring Prestige Class.  

Just my 2 cents.

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I'll fiddle with it then.  Does anyone remember what book had building organizations and a list of requirements/benefits for being in them?  I thought it was the DMG II but it's not in there.

----------


## Debihuman

Arms and Equipment Guide, I think.

----------


## Bhu

Next set to be tweaked/reviewed:

Abominable Snow Kitty

Cabbit

Critter

Iron Floof

Lord of the Jungle

Pixie Kitty

Sand Cat


Will also be adding example CB Guilds using the affiliation rules from PHB2.

----------


## Bhu

Is there anyone who can help me with small tables?  This board and minmax uses different code.

----------


## Bhu

Mommy's Little Angels  (Typical Urban Cat Burglar Guild)
*Symbol:* Cat hugging a kitten.
*Background, Goals and Dreams:* One of the original Cat Burglar Guilds run by Mommy's Little Angel, who invented the bulk of the techniques upon which the modern Guilds derive their powers from.  Her Guild honors her memory by preserving the peace as unofficial protectors of the common man (and incidentally the city-state they live in), and fleecing an corrupt or dishonest authority figures.  It is well known in the city that cats are sometimes magical creatures who look after their own.  As the Guild also oversaw the regime of a murderous dictator in it's initial founding, current members also strive to head off evil influences in the government.   
*Type:* Thieves Guild/Shadow Government
*Scale:* 8 (City/County)
*Affiliation Score Criteria:*

Criterion
Affiliation Score Modifier

Character Level
1/2 PC's Level

5 or more ranks in Bluff and Diplomacy
+1 per 5 ranks in each skill

Has the Innocence Kitty Magic ability
+2

Discovers new target to fleece
+2 (max 3/year)

Protects fellow Guild Member from discovery or helps them escape Evil
+1

Steal at least 10,000 GP and give it to either the Guild or the poor
+1

Lawful or Evil Alignment
-20



*Titles, Benefits and Duties:*

Affiliation Score
Title: Benefits and Duties

3 or Lower
No Affiliation

4-10
Member: So long as you're pretending to be a stray housecat you have free room and board.

11-15
Member in Good Standing: +2 Insight Bonus on Bluff, Gather Information and Knowledge (Local) Checks within the country.

16-22
Squad Leader: So long as you are on Guild Business, you are un-prosecutable within the city.  If a mission requires back-up you may request it at no cost, but if it goes bad you get a -4 to your Affiliation score.

23-29
Inner Council: Get a stipend of 200 GP per month.

30+
Sub-Leader: Personal Honor Guard of 4-12 appropriate critters (EL 12).



*Executive Powers:* Law, Research, Shadow War

----------


## Bhu

Previously it was mentioned that Sanda's Little Helpers were a tad boring so they are being revised to be more fun and christmasy.

Are there official reindeer stats?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Debihuman

> Previously it was mentioned that Sanda's Little Helpers were a tad boring so they are being revised to be more fun and christmasy.
> 
> Are there official reindeer stats?


Yes. Santa's stats from WotC from PDF here has reindeer stats: https://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/Santa.pdf which basically uses Pony stats *OR* you can use Caribou stats from _Frostburn_. Reindeer are essentially domesticated caribou.  

Debby

----------


## Bhu

Tis late but here is the revised, more xmasy Little Helper:

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.ph...sg1261#msg1261

----------


## Debihuman

You really need an editor. I am not a fan of giving bonuses based on Charisma modifiers  (or any other ability modifier for that matter) that don't say minimum 1.  Since MOS abilities are granted at levels 1, 4 and 7 what is granted at level 10?

Debby

----------


## Bhu

In my defense I was doing a ton of work in december and worked on this in the wee hours  :Small Tongue: 

Level 10 was sposed to be Militaary spellcraft.  I has fixed it and bonuses.

----------


## Bhu

Next set for review:

Bear Wrassler

Cat Fu Fighter

The Grasshopper Society

Om Nom Nom Fu

Short Paw Clan

Yarn Kensai

Also: Who would support a rewrite of the Bear Wrassler and Cat Fu Fighter as ToB style classes?

----------


## Bhu

I've almost got table code for the forum down (you'll notice the edits to the sample urban guild above).  Work proceeds slowly on the Feline Way, but will post soon.

----------


## Bhu

Sample Urban Guild is done, more GUilds and cat fu on the way

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the lack of activity, I've been overwhelmed by injuries.  Should have stuff up soon.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.minmaxboards.com/index.php?topic=1039.40  Okay if y'all scroll down you'll see the proposed changes if I got the ToB route with the Bear Wrassler and Cat Fu FIghter.  I'll wait a bit for feedback, then I'll be filling out the Maneuvers and continuing on.

----------


## Bhu

Al the PrC's listed above are updated save for Bear Wrassler (I'm waiting to finish the Bear Wrasslin' discipline first).  God willing I don't need surgery for my shoulder and I'll have the rest up soon.

----------


## Bhu

Got the Cat Fu FIghtan discipline at the above link done.  Sorry for the delays, it looks like I'll be going into surgery soon.

----------


## Bhu

*Bear Wrasslin'*

Bear Wrasslin' is a new Sublime Way that can be taken by either Warblades or Swordsages.  Replace one discipline they could normally take with Bear Wrasslin' (usually not Tiger Claw).  The Key Skill for Bear Wrasslin' is an opposed Grapple Check, and the associated weapons are the Grapple, Clawed Gauntlet, Natural Weapons, Unarmed Strike, and Dagger.

*1st Level*
*Touch of the Yeti (Grapple: Hold):* Your Grapple Checks do +1d6 Cold damage as long as you can maintain this grapple.
*No One Escapes the Monkey Lock! (Stance):* You have a +4 Circumstance bonus to maintain holds while grappling, but opponents outside the grapple get a +2 Circumstance bonus on their attack rolls to hit you.
*Faerunian Eel Lock (Grapple: Hold):* Your Grapple Checks do +1d6 Electricity damage as long as you can maintain this grapple.
*The Pudding Hold (Grapple: Hold):* Your Grapple Checks do +1d6 Acid damage as long as you can maintain this grapple.

*2nd Level*
*The Plastic Surgery Face Hold (Grapple: Hold):*  Your opponent must make a Save or be Blinded as long as you maintain this Grapple.
*Fold, Spindle, Mutilate (Grapple: Hold):* Your opponent must make a Save or take 1 point of temporary Con damage as long as you maintain this Grapple.

*3rd Level*
*Calico Bomb (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage your opponent must make a Save or take 4 points of temporary Dexterity damage.
*Eberronian Pomegranate Masacree (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage your opponent must make a Save or take 4 points of temporary Wisdom damage.
*The Flying Snuggle Attack (Strike):* You make a Charge or Bull Rush attack, and if successful you can initiate a Grapple as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.
*Huggin' Stance (Stance):* You gain +10 on Grapple Checks, and DR 2/-.

*4th Level*
*Baatorian Basher (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage you do 6d6 Fire damage in a 10 ft. area.
*Siamese Thunder Buster (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage you do 6d6 Sonic damage in a 10 ft. area.

*5th Level*
*Tabby Twister (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage, your opponent is limited in his actions and speed for 1 day.
*The Dutch Oven Hold (Grapple: Hold):* Your opponent must make a Save or be Sickened as long as you maintain this Grapple.

*6th Level*
*Attach (Counter):* Make Free Grapple Check against opponent attacking you in melee.
*Mexican Hairless Jamboree (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage you do +6d6 damage and can throw your opponent to any square within a 10 ft area.

*7th Level*
*Dropping the Big Yak (Counter):* Make an opposed Grapple Check against an opponent performing a Charge, Bull Rush or Overrun attack.  If you win you both fall Prone with him landing in the space on the other side of you.  He takes normal Grapple damage plus 5d6 plus an additional d6 for every Size Category bigger he is than you.
*The Grovenian Trout Buster (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage you do +10d6 damage and your opponent must make a save or be temporarily Exhausted for 1 round.  Both of you end the round Prone.
*Takin' Advantage (Stance):* Gain Bonus to Attack and Damage Rolls against Prone opponents equal to your Initiator Level.

*8th Level*
*Showin' Off (Stance):* While in this Stance you may choose to take a Full Round to perform any Maneuver that is a normally a Standard Action.  If you do, you take a -2 Penalty to AC until the beginning of your next turn, but you do maximum damage with that Maneuver (there is no need to roll).
*Halfback Brain Squishie (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage your opponent must make a Save or take 6 points of temporary Intelligence damage.  Both of you are Prone and your opponent is Stunned.
*the Masshinator (Grapple: Throw):* In addition to normal Grapple damage you do +10d6 damage and your opponent must make a save or be temporarily Unconscious for 1 round. 

*9th Level*
*The Doom Squishins (Grapple: Hold):* You deal 50 damage per round for as long as you can maintain this Grapple.



*Cat Fu Fightan!*

Cat Fu Fightan! is a new Sublime Way that can be taken by either Warblades or Swordsages.  Replace one discipline they could normally take with Cat Fu Fightan! (usually not Tiger Claw).  The Key Skill for Cat Fu Fightan! is Sleight of Hand, and the associated weapons are the Grapple, Clawed Gauntlet, Natural Weapons, Unarmed Strike, and Cats (you can wield cooperative Housecats as a weapon).

*1st Level*
*Dubbah Kitteh (Counter):* You attack one opponent with two kitties.
*Little Kitty Tripper Upper (Strike):* You throw a Kitty, making a ranged Trip attack against an opponent.
*Perfectly Normal Stance (Stance):* You have a +4 Circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks while in this Stance.
*Come At Me! (Stance):* Counters do +4 damage while you maintain this Stance.

*2nd Level*
*Kitteh Up Mah Sleeve (Boost):* Your Sneak Attack damage increases by +2d6.
*Presents for Daddy(Strike):*  You can make a ranged Disarm attack by throwing a kitty, who sometimes brings you the disarmed item.
*Misdirection (Counter):* You may use the results of a Sleight of Hand check in place of a Reflex Save.

*3rd Level*
*Sneaky Nibbles (Strike):* Use a Sleight of Hand Check to determine damage.
*Bigger Little Kitty Tripper Upper (Strike):* Tripped opponents are also Stunned.
*Purrfection Stance (Stance):* You may use cats as a weapon even while Grappled.
*Even More Perfectly Normal Stance (Stance):* You have a +10 Circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks while in this Stance.

*4th Level*
*Kitty Makin' Biscuits (Strike):* You make a ranged attack against an opponent.  He is Stunned 1 round if he fails a Save.
*Facehugger (Strike):* You make a ranged attack against an opponent.  He is Blinded 1 round if he fails a Save.

*5th Level*
*Kitty Wub Daddy (Strike):* As Presents for Daddy, but the kitty teleports to and from your opponent instead of being thrown.
*Nope Stance (Stance):* Choose one opponent.  While in this Stance you gain a cumulative +1 Dodge Bonus to AC each time he attacks you (max Bonus is equal to half Initiator Level).
*Big Kitty Up Mah Sleeve (Boost):* Your Sneak Attack damage increases by +4d6.

*6th Level*
*Super Sneaky Nibbles (Strike):* Use double Sleight of Hand Check to determine damage.
*Hidden Strike (Strike):* Make a Sleight of Hand vs your Opponent's Spot check.  If you succeed, he is unaware of your attack and doesn't realize the damage was done by you.  He takes damage regardless.
*Cat Scare (Strike):* If your opponent fails his Save, he becomes Frightened by your attack.

*7th Level*
*Big Facehugger (Strike):* As Facehugger, but opponent is permanently Blinded.
*Big Kitty Makin' Biscuits (Strike):* A Kitty Makin' Biscuits but opponent is Helpless one round.

*8th Level*
*Hug of the Thousand Paws (Stance):* Gain Bonus to Grapple Checks and Damage Rolls against opponents equal to your Initiator Level.
*Hurricane (Strike):* Make one attack against each adjacent opponent, with a +4 to attack and damage rolls against each one. 
*Swarm Defense (Counter):*  If an opponent attempts to Grapple you, hidden cat leap from your clothing foiling him (and doing d6 damage).

*9th Level*
*Supah Hidden Strike (Strike):* Make a Sleight of Hand vs Spot Check against every opponent within 20 ft.  If you succeed they are unaware of the attack and do not realize it came from you.  They all take damage regardless.


*Yarn Fu*

Yarn Fu is a new Sublime Way that can be taken by either Warblades or Swordsages.  Replace one discipline they could normally take with Yarn Fu (usually not Tiger Claw).  The Key Skill for Yarn Fu is Use Rope, and the associated weapons are the Spiked Chan, Chain and Dagger, Whip Dagger, Whip, and magical balls of yarn.


*1st Level*
*Deflect (Counter):*  You may make a Use Rope Check and use it in place of your AC against a melee attack.
*Up High (Strike):* Opponent is Dazed 1 round.
*Ball Stance (Stance):* While in this chance you may use a Use Rope Check in place of an offensive Grapple Check.

*2nd Level*
*Yarn Sheld (Counter):* Make an attack with an additional 5 ft. reach against a Charging opponent.  If you are successful he is Checked.
*Wraparound (Strike):* Do +1d6 damage and opponent loses Shield Bonus to AC.

*3rd Level*
*Down Low (Strike):* Your Strike does +2d6 damage, and if it is successful you may immediately perform a Trip Attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  Your opponent does not try to get to Trip you back.
*Waiting Stance (Stance):* Gain Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls against moving opponents.
*Yarn Wrap (Strike):* If your attack is successful you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

*4th Level*
*Ball Bludgeon (Counter):* Free Attack of Opportunity against Charging Opponents (whether they would normally be subject to an AoO or not) doing bonus damage depending on their movement.
*Momentum (Boost):* You may re-roll missed attacks against opponents Fighting Defensively or using Total Defense.
*Yarn Snatch (Strike):* Attack with 5' greater reach, get Disarm attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity if successful.

*5th Level*
*Quick Strike (Strike):* Does +4d6 damage and your opponent is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.
*Wrapping Stance (Stance):* You gain a Bonus on Disarm, Grapple, and Trip Checks.
*Yarn Choke (Strike):* Strike does 4d6 damage, and opponent is Sickened and Mute for 1d6 rounds.

*6th Level*
*Defensive Whirl (Counter):* Until the end of the round you get 1 Attack of Opportunity against anyone who moves into a square you threaten, and are not limited in the amount of Attacks of Opportunity you can make.
*Yarn Allergies (Boost):* Opponents hit with your Yarn weapon must Save or lose 1d6 Constitution.

*7th Level*
*Offensive Whirl (Strike):* Attack up to 3 adjacent opponents.
*Go Long (Boost):* Temporarily extend reach to 30 ft.

*8th Level*
*Yarn Snare (Counter):* You may make a Grapple Check against a melee opponent who attacks you without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.
*Yarn Coil (Strike):* Attack all opponents within a Line.
*Wailing Stance (Stance):* You get a Bonus to attack and damage rolls with your schools associated weapons equal to half your Initiator Level.

*9th Level*
*Yarn Bomb (Strike):* Your yarn ball is the center of a devastating explosion (to which, of course, you are immune).

----------


## Bhu

*BEAR WRASSLIN'*

*Attach*
Bear Wrasslin' (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may Initiate this whenever an opponent tries to attack you in melee or Grapple you.  His Action fails, and you can make a Grapple attempt against him as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity. 

*Baatorian Basher*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  You do normal damage, as well as 6d6 Fire Damage in a 10 ft. area.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone. You are immune to the Fire damage from this Maneuver.

*Calico Bomb*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  You do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 4 points of temporary Dexterity damage.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone.

*The Doom Squishins*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 9, Warblade 9
*Prerequisite*: 4 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do an additional 50 points of damage.  The damage done may be normal grappling damage or Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Force or Sonic damage.  You choose when initiating the Maneuver.

*Dropping the Big Yak*
Bear Wrasslin' (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 3 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may Initiate this Maneuver when an opponent makes a Bull Rush, Charge or Overrun attack against you.  Make a Grapple Check, and if you succeed you both fall Prone with your opponent in the square on the other side of you from the direction he approached in.  He takes normal Grapple damage plus 5d6 plus an additional 1d6 for every Size Category bigger he is than you.

*The Dutch Oven Hold*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Sickened for 1 round.

*Eberronian Pomegranate Massacree*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  You do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 4 points of temporary Wisdom damage.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone.

*Faerunian Eel Lock*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do an additional +1d6 Electricity damage.

*Fold, Spindle, Mutilate*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 1 point of temporary Constitution damage.

*The Flying Snuggle Attack*
Bear Wrasslin' (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this Maneuver you make a Charge or Bull Rush attack.  If it is successful you can make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

*The Grovenian Trout Buster*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  In addition to normal damage, your opponent takes an additional +10d6 damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Exhausted for 1 round.  After this attack, both of you fall Prone.

*Halfback Brain Squishie*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: 1 Round, see text
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  You do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 6 points of temporary Intelligence damage.  After this the Grapple ends, both you and your opponent fall Prone, and your opponent is Stunned for 1 round.

*Huggin' Stance*
Bear Wrasslin' (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
You gain +10 on Grapple Checks, and DR 2/- while in this Stance.

*The Masshinator*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  In addition to normal damage, your opponent takes and additional +10d6 damage, and he must make a Fortitude Save or be rendered Unconscious for 1 round.  He ends the round Prone.

*Mexican Hairless Jamboree*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  In addition to normal damage, your opponent takes an additional +6d6 damage.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone in any square of your choice within 10 ft that is unoccupied.

*No One Escapes the Monkey Lock!*
Bear Wrasslin' (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this Stance you have a +4 Circumstance bonus to maintain holds while grappling, but opponents outside the grapple get a +2 Circumstance bonus on their attack rolls to hit you.

*The Plastic Surgery Face Hold*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do normal damage, and your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Blinded for 1 round.

*The Pudding Hold*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do an additional +1d6 Acid damage.

*Showin' Off*
Bear Wrasslin' (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this Stance you may choose to take a Full Round to perform any Maneuver that is a normally a Standard Action.  If you do, you take a -2 Penalty to AC until the beginning of your next turn, but you do maximum damage with that Maneuver (there is no need to roll).

*Siamese Thunder Buster*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  You do normal damage, as well as 6d6 Sonic Damage in a 10 ft. area.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone. You are immune to the Sonic damage from this Maneuver.

*Tabby Twister*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Throw)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: 24 hours
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial, see text
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  In addition to normal damage, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be limited in his Actions for the next 24 hours.  After this the Grapple ends, and your opponent falls Prone. All his movement speeds are reduces by 10 ft, and he cannot take the Run Action or make Bull Rush, Overrun, Trip or Charge attacks.

*Takin' Advantage*
Bear Wrasslin' (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
Gain Bonus to Attack and Damage Rolls against Prone opponents equal to your Initiator Level while in this Stance.

*Touch of the Yeti*
Bear Wrasslin' (Grapple: Hold)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: 1 Grappled Opponent
*Duration*: Grapple
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates
You initiate this Maneuver by making a successful Grapple Check.  Until your opponent escapes your Grapple, successful Grapple Checks done by you do an additional +1d6 Cold damage.



Mah Momma Knew How To  Snuggle
Your Holds are devastating.
*Prerequisites*: Any Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver (must be a Hold) 
*Benefits*: When performing a Hold Maneuver, it's base damage is now equal to 1d10 or your unarmed strike damage, whichever is greater.  If you roll a Natural 20 on your Grapple Check, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save ( DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Str Modifier) or be Sickened 1 round.

Mah Daddy Was The MAN!
Your Throws are worse.
*Prerequisites*: Any Bear Wrasslin' Maneuver (must be a Throw), Mah Momma Knew How To  Snuggle
*Benefits*: When performing a Throw Maneuver, it's base damage is now equal to 2d6 or your unarmed strike damage, whichever is greater.  If you roll a Natural 20 on your Grapple Check, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save ( DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Str Modifier) or you maintain the Grapple (normally Throw Maneuvers end a Grapple).

Mah Grandaddy Was Part Chupacabra
You know the ways of the Luchadors!
*Prerequisites*: Mah Momma Knew How To  Snuggle, BAB +6, and 2 Bear Wrasslin' Maneuvers
*Benefits*: This Feat allows the use of three tactical options:
_Chain Move:_ Once per encounter, after successfully perform a Throw Maneuver, you may perform that Maneuver again the next round, as long as it's against the same opponent.
_Drop the Elbow:_ If your opponent is Prone you do maximum damage with a successful Unarmed Strike attack.
_Reversal:_ If an opponent attempts to Grapple you and fails, you can immediately make a Grapple Check against him as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

----------


## Bhu

*CAT FU FIGHTAN!*

*Big Kitty Makin' Biscuits*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 3 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: Instantaneous, see text
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates, see text
This is the same as Kitty Makin' Biscuits, but if the target fails the Save he is Helpless instead of Stunned. 

*Big Kitteh Up Mah Sleeve*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
When you Initiate this Maneuver, you gain 4d6 Sneak Attack for 1 round.  This stacks with Sneak Attack you may gain from any other source.

*Bigger Little Kitty Tripper Upper*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: Instantaneous, see text
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates
This is the same as Little Kitty Tripper Upper, but if the target is successfully Tripped he must also make a Fortitude Save or be Stunned 1 round.

*Big Facehugger*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 3 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 round
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates
As per the Facehugger Maneuver, but the the opponent is blinded permanently, and Stunned 1 round.

*Cat Scare*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Willpower Negates
As part of this Maneuver you make a melee attack against your opponent, and if it is successful your opponent must make a Willpower Save or be Panicked for 1 round.

*Come At Me!*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
Counters you Initiate do +4 damage while you maintain this Stance

*Dubbah Kitteh*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You must Initiate this Maneuver after an opponent has attacked you.  Make two attack rolls with your Houscats against him at your highest BAB, and do normal strike damage if either of them hits.  If both rolls successfully confirm a Critical, the hit does x3 damage..

*Even More Perfectly Normal Stance*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
You have a +10 Circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks while in this Stance.

*Facehugger*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates
As part of this attack you make a Ranged attack roll by throwing a Housecat at your opponents face.  If you succeed, in addition to normal damage your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Blinded for 1 round.

*Hidden Strike*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
When initiating this Maneuver make both an attack roll and an opposed Sleight of Hand vs your opponents Spot check.  If you succeed in the opposed Check your opponent is unaware that the strike was done by you (your attack is effectively invisible), and you get any applicable sneak attack damage as well.  

*Hug of the Thousand Paws*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
You gain Bonus to Grapple Checks and Grapple Damage Rolls against opponents equal to your Initiator Level while in this Stance.

*Hurricane*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
When initiating this Maneuver, make a separate attack roll against each adjacent opponent with a +4 Bonus to the attack and damage rolls.

*Kitty Makin' Biscuits*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: Instantaneous, see text
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates, see text

You make a ranged attack against an opponent with a Housecat, and if you successfully hit he must make a Fortitude Save or be Stunned 1 round.

*Kitteh Up Mah Sleeve*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
When you Initiate this Maneuver, you gain 2d6 Sneak Attack for 1 round.  This stacks with Sneak Attack you may gain from any other source.

*Kitty Wub Daddy*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
Identical to the Presents for Daddy Maneuver, but the Housecat instantaneously teleports to your opponent and back again.  Plus it always brings back successfully disarmed items with it.

*Little Kitty Tripper Upper*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: Instantaneous, see text
As part of this maneuver you make a ranged attack roll against an opponent by throwing a Housecat at his ankles.  If you successfully hit, you do normal damage and can immediately make a Trip attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  The Trip attempt uses your Dex Mod vs your opponents Str mod, and neither you nor your opponent get size modifiers.  If it fails, your opponent obviously does not get an attempt to trip you back.  The Housecat returns to you at the start of your next turn.

*Misdirection*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may use the results of a Sleight of Hand check in place of a Reflex Save.

*Nope Stance*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
Choose one opponent.  While in this Stance you gain a cumulative +1 Dodge Bonus to AC against him each time he attacks you (max Bonus is equal to half Initiator Level).

*Perfectly Normal Stance*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
You have a +4 Circumstance bonus to Sleight of Hand checks while in this Stance.

*Presents for Daddy*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this maneuver you make a ranged attack roll against an opponent by throwing a Housecat at his hand.  If you successfully hit, you do normal damage and can immediately make a Disarm attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  The Disarm attempt uses your Dex Mod vs your opponents Str mod, and neither you nor your opponent get modifiers due to weapon type.  If it fails, your opponent obviously does not get an attempt to Disarm you back.  The Housecat returns to you at the start of your next turn.  If you successfully conformed a critical hit with this attack, the Housecat returns with the disarmed item.

*Purrfection Stance*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver 
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this stance you may continue to make attacks with Housecats while in a Grapple, even if all your limbs are bound.

*Sneaky Nibbles*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
First make an attack on an opponent.  If it is successful, then you attempt a Sleight of Hand skill check as part of this maneuver, and deal damage equal to the result.  Your Strength/Dex modiﬁer, your weapons magical properties (if any), and any other extra damage you normally deal do not modify this check (including extra damage from class abilities, feats, or spells).  If the melee attack roll was a critical threat, and you confirmed it, multiply the Skill check's results by your weapon's critical modifier.

*Supah Hidden Strike*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 9, Warblade 9
*Prerequisite*: 4 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: 20 ft
*Target*: One or more creatures
As per the Hidden Strike Maneuver, but you make a strike and opposed check against every opponent within 20 feet.  Any of them in who fail the opposed check don't realize you attacked them.

*Super Sneaky Nibbles*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As the Sneaky Nibbles Maneuver, but your damage is double the Sleight of Hand check.

*Swarm Defense*
Cat Fu Fightan! (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may initiate this Maneuver if an opponent attempts to Grapple you, wiht hidden cats leap from your clothing foiling him.  His turn ends and the Grapple fails, and he takes 1d6 damage per your Initiator Level divided by 2.

Supwise!
You do more damage with your Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers.
*Prerequisites*: Any 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Strike
*Benefits*: You gain +1d6 Sneak Attack, but only with Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers.

Showboater
You are the supreme showoff.
*Prerequisites*: Any 1 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver, Supwise!
*Benefits*: When using your Show Off class ability, the penalty to your opponents AC is -1 greater, and lasts one additional round.

Death Lies in My Robes
You an advanced student of Cat Fu Fightan!
*Prerequisites*: Supwise!, BAB +6, 2 Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuvers
*Benefits*: Death Lies in My Robes allows the use of three tactical options:
_Sucker Punch:_ Whenever an opponent is unaware of your attack (i.e. via Hidden Strike or because he is unaware of your presence), he is automatically Stunned 1 Round if your attack hits.
_Humiliating Defeat_ To use this option you must have used your Show Off class ability successfully.  If you successfully attack your opponent the next round he is unaware that the attack came from you, allowing Sneak Attack damage and the Sucker Punch ability above.
_I Have No Idea What You May Be Implying Kind Sir:_ When you initiate a Cat Fu Fightan! Stance, your opponent is unaware of the first Cat Fu Fightan! Maneuver you make while in that stance.

----------


## Bhu

*YARN FU*

*Ball Bludgeon*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may initiate this Maneuver when an opponent makes a Charge attack against you.  You get a melee attack against him as a Free Action.  If it is successful, the attack does +1 damage for every 5 ft. the opponent moved.

*Ball Stance*
Yarn Fu (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this stance, you may use the results of a Use Rope Check instead of a Grapple Check when you attempt to Grapple or are Grappling an opponent.

*Defensive Whirl*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You Initiate this Maneuver at the beginning of your turn.  Until the beginning of your next turn, you get 1 Attack of Opportunity against anyone who moves into a square you threaten, and are not limited in the amount of Attacks of Opportunity you can make.

*Deflect*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
When being attacked by an opponent you may choose to substitute the results of a Use Rope Check for your AC against that one attack.  This may be used after the attack has been declared successful, but must be made before damage is rolled. 

*Down Low*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this Maneuver make a melee attack.  If it is successful, it does +2d6 damage, and you can immediately make a Trip attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If the attempt fails, your opponent cannot try to Trip you back.

*Go Long*
Yarn Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 3 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Until the start of your next turn
You may initiate this Maneuver at the beginning of your turn.  Until the beginning of your next turn your range increases to 30 ft. This is a Supernatural effect.

*Momentum*
Yarn Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: 1 Round
You may initiate this Maneuver when you miss an attack roll against an opponent who is Fighting Defensively or using Total Defense.  You may re-roll the missed attack roll, but must use the new result.

*Offensive Whirl*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: 3 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: Up to 3 creatures
As part of this Maneuver you make 1 melee attack roll against three adjacent opponents.  If it is successful they take normal weapon damage.

*Quick Strike*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 Round
Make an attack as part of this Maneuver.  If it is successful the opponent takes +4d6 damage, and loses his Dexterity Bonus to AC for 1 round.  

*Up High*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Negates
As part of this Maneuver make an attack.  If it is successful your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Dazed for 1 round.

*Wailing Stance*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
You get a Bonus to attack and damage rolls with your schools associated weapons equal to half your Initiator Level while in this Stance.

*Waiting Stance*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this Stance, you gain a +2 Bonus to Attack rolls and a +4 Bonus to damage rolls against opponents who have moved this turn, including Attacks of Opportunity.

*Wraparound*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Feline Way Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this maneuver you make an attack roll ignoring any Bonus to AC your opponent has from Shields (including the Shield spell).  If the attack is successful it does +1d6 damage.

*Wrapping Stance*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Stance
While in this Stance you gain a +2 Bonus on Disarm, Grapple, and Trip Checks.

*Yarn Allergies*
Yarn Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude negates
You may initiate this Maneuver when attacking with your magical yarn ball.  If the attack is successful, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 1d6 temporary Constitution damage.  This is a Supernatural effect.

*Yarn Bomb*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 9, Warblade 9
*Prerequisite*: 4 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: 40 ft.
*Area*: 40 foot burst, centered on the initiator
*Duration*: 1 Minute, see text
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial
When Initiating this Maneuver, you detonate your magical yarn ball weapon, which reforms 1 round later.  You are immune to the effects of the blast.  Anything in the area takes 10d6 damage and must make a Fortitude Save or be Sickened for 1 Minute. This is a Supernatural effect.

*Yarn Coil*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: 15 ft. 
*Area*: 15 ft. Line
When Initiating this Maneuver you get a melee attack roll against all opponents within a 15 ft. Line.  This is a Supernatural effect.

*Yarn Choke*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1d6 rounds
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial
As part of this Maneuver, make a melee attack.  If it is successful, it does 4d6 damage and the opponent must make a Fortitude Save or be Sickened and Muted for 1d6 rounds. This is a Supernatural effect.

*Yarn Shield*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
When an opponent makes a Charge attack against you, you may initiate this Maneuver to foil it.  Make an attack roll, and if it is successful your opponent is Checked and he stops at (your reach plus 5 ft.) distance away.

*Yarn Snare*
Yarn Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: 3 Yarn Fu Maneuvers
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
You may Initiate this Maneuver when an opponent attacks you in melee or attempts to Grapple you.  You get a Grapple attempt against him without provoking an attack of opportunity, with a Bonus to both the touch attack and first Grapple Check equal to half your Initiator Level.

*Yarn Snatch*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this Maneuver make a melee attack with an additional 5 ft of Reach.  If it is successful you may immediately make a Disarm attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If you succeed, you have grabbed his weapon.  If you fail, he does not get a Disarm attempt back at you.

*Yarn Wrap*
Yarn Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: 1 Yarn Fu Maneuver
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
As part of this Maneuver, make a melee attack roll.  If successful, you can immediately make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

No
You're good at sayin' no.
*Prerequisites*: Any Yarn Fu Maneuver, Use Rope 1 rank
*Benefits*: You have a +2 Bonus when making attack rolls as part of a Counter.

Dammit, I  Said No
You're better at sayin' no.
*Prerequisites*: Any Yarn Fu Maneuver, No
*Benefits*: Counters you Initiate that do damage do +1d6 damage.

I Will Continue to Say No Until the No has Been Properly Heard
No one says no better than you do.
*Prerequisites*: No, BAB +6, any 2 Yarn Fu Maneuvers 
*Benefits*: This Feat allows the use of three tactical options:
_The Tao of No:_ When you Initiate a Counter while Fighting Defensively or using the Total Defense option, that Counter is not considered expendable.  You may use this option once per encounter.
_Anaphylactic Shock:_ When you successfully attack an opponent with your magical yarn ball while using a Yarn Fu Maneuver, your opponent must make a Fortitude Save or take 1 temporary Str damage.  This is a Supernatural effect.
_Follow Up:_ If you make a successful Disarm or Trip attempt against an opponent, the Save DC of your Maneuvers increases by +2 against him for 1 round.  Additionally attack rolls receive a +2 Bonus when made against him during that same period of time.

----------


## Bhu

Time to review the fightin kitties

Big Kitty

Son of Pinky

Meowcenary

Savage Feral

----------


## Bhu

*Way of the Cat*

The Way of the Cat is a subschool of the Feline Way.  A subschool is an offshoot of one of the Sublime Ways, and uses the same associated weapons and Key Skill.  Class abilities or Feats that affect Maneuvers of the main school also affect the subschool, and the subschool should have 1 Maneuver or Stance for each Level.

*Cats Are Magic*
The Feline Way (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Instantaneous

You may use this when subjected to any Spell, Spell-Like Ability, Supernatural Ability, Psionic Power or Psi-Like Ability.  It's effects are canceled, and your opponents turn ends.

*Cats Are Mean*
The Feline Way (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

When you use this boost all attacks you make until the end of the turn have their Critical Threat Range increased by +2 (i.e. if they normally threaten a critical on a 20, they now do so on an 18-20).

*Cats Are Superior*
The Feline Way (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Instantaneous

When you use this boost you gain a +12 Bonus on any one opposed Check of any kind until the end of the turn.

*Cat Scare*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Duration*: 1 Round
*Saving Throw*: Willpower Negates

You perform a melee attack on an opponent who is Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, Flat-Footed, unaware of you, or whom you are Flanking.  He takes normal damage and if he fails a Willpower Save (DC 13 plus Cha Modifier) is Panicked for 1 round.  If he succeeds he is Shaken for 1 round instead.

*Cats Have 9 Lives*
The Feline Way (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You

You may use this Counter when your opponent attacks you in any manner that causes damage (or would cause your death), that action is negated, and his turn ends.

*Cheshire Cat Grin*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: 60'
*Target*: One Creature
*Saving Throw*: Willpower Partial

You smile at one creature within 60 feet.  He takes 2 temporary Wisdom damage, and if he fails a Willpower Save (DC 14 plus Cha Modifier) he is Frightened for 1d3 rounds.

*Eternal State of Vigilance*
The Feline Way (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Swift

Whenever you use a Counter in this stance, roll a d20 plus your Charisma or Wisdom Modifier (choose one when taking this Maneuver, you cannot change it later).  If your total is 16 or higher on the roll, the Counter is not considered expended.

*Hissy Fit*
The Feline Way (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 9, Warblade 9
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Full Round Action
*Range*: 60 ft.
*Target*: 60 ft. burst, centered on you
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw*: Reflex half

You do 75 points of slashing damage to all opponents within 60 ft., and may move to any square within that area of effect.

*Swat*
The Feline Way (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Melee Attack
*Target*: One creature

You may initiate this counter when you are attacked in melee.  You may immediately attack that opponent back at your highest BAB.  This is not an Attack of Opportunity.



*Gun Fu*
Gun Fu is a subschool of the Diamond Mind discipline.  Unlike normal subschools, the associated weapons for Gun Fu are only Guns and Dynamo Cannons.

*Anti-Air*
The Feline Way (Stance)
*Level*: Swordsage 1, Warblade 1
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: Swift

While in this stance, attacks you make with your disciplines associated weapons do x3 damage on a successful critical hit, but only against flying opponents.  If the Gun used allows a Save for half damage due to being an area of effect (which doesn't allow for critical hits), the Save DC is +2 instead.

*BFG*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 8, Warblade 8
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One Creature

You make a Ranged Attack Roll with a Gun doing an extra +15d6 damage.

*Bizarre and Improbable Ballistics*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 2, Warblade 2
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One Creature

You make a Ranged Attack Roll with a Gun that ignores Concealment or percentile miss chances.

*Cold Sniper*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 6, Warblade 6
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One creature
*Saving Throw*: Fortitude Partial

You make a Ranged Attack Roll with a Gun (which cannot be an Area of Effect weapon) and receive no penalties based on Range, and negate any miss chance due to Concealment.  It ignores the effects of Cover less than Total Cover.  If the Gun does not normally provide a Ranged Touch Attack it does for this attack roll.

*Marked Bullet*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 4, Warblade 4
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Standard Action
*Range*: Ranged Attack
*Target*: One Creature

You make a Ranged Attack with a Gun against an opponent, and if successful all other attacks successfully made against him this round do maximum damage.

*Needs More Dakka*
Gun Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 7, Warblade 7
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Swift Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

When using this Boost, until the End of the Turn if you make a Full Attack you get your full iterative attacks with Guns, with an additional attack at your highest BAB.

*No Range Like Point Blank Range*
Gun Fu (Counter)
*Level*: Swordsage 3, Warblade 3
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You

You may use this Counter when an opponent misses you with a Melee Attack.  You immediately get an Attack of Opportunity if holding a Gun, and do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity for using a Ranged attack in melee.

*Spray and Pay*
Gun Fu (Strike)
*Level*: Swordsage 9, Warblade 9
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Full Round Action
*Range*: 60 ft.
*Target*: 60 ft. Cone
*Duration*: Instantaneous
*Saving Throw*: Reflex half

Opponents within the Area of Effect take full gun damage plus an additional 75 points of damage (the gun used cannot be an Area of Effect weapon).

*Trigger Happy*
Gun Fu (Boost)
*Level*: Swordsage 5, Warblade 5
*Prerequisite*: n/a
*Initiation Action*: 1 Immediate Action
*Range*: Personal
*Target*: You
*Duration*: End of Turn

You must decide to use this Boost at the beginning of the turn before anyone has gone, and it is usable even if you have not yet acted in combat.  If you use it , for this round only you go first before anyone (this does not change your actual Initiative).  If you successfully hit an opponent Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, or Flat-Footed, he takes an additional +3d6 damage.

----------


## Bhu

Cheshire Cat

Foof Lord

Katgrrl

Watchcat

Here's the next set of PrC's up for review fi anyone has any questions about them.

----------


## Bhu

Support Kitteh

Gunner Kitty

Ranpu

Phantom Cat

Library Cat

Cats from Uranus

Athenaeum Cat

Okay this is the last set of PrC's up for review/revisal.  Unlike the others these cross reference classes created by other members of Gitp and Minmax.

----------


## Bhu

With the help of Nanshork I have revised teh Kitty Form ability and updated all the PrC's, done much editing, and have reworked the Mows alternative class features.  Oh and I finally finished the Dino Cav PrC:

*DINO CAV* 


_"The revolution is not an apple that falls when it is ripe. You have to make it fall."_  

 Many of the Mows chafe at what they see as the unjust rule of Humanoids, and seek to Awaken other animals to convert to their cause.  In certain areas dinosaurs even become popular targets, and thus an unlikely friendship is formed from political angst.

BECOMING A DINO CAV   
So long as you're an Awakened kitty with certain political inclinations, and can befriend a T-Rex who feels similarly, and can make guns, you're in.  Easy peasy.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Nukes
*Skills*:  Craft (Bowmaking, Weaponsmithing) 16 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane, Architecture/Engineering) 10 ranks, Use Magic Device 16 ranks
*Feats*:  Improved Precision, Point Blank Shot
*Special*:   Must be an Awakened cat of any species


*Class Skills*
 The Dino Cav's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Craft (Int), Disable Device (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Architecture/Engineering, Dungeoneering, Geography, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
     Abilities
1.     This is my friend, Mr. Tickles
2.     Mobile Gun Platform
3.     Innovation (+2)
4.     This is my friend, Mr. Tickles
5.     Mobile Gun Platform
6.     Innovation (+4)
7.     This is my friend, Mr. Tickles
8.    Mobile Gun Platform
9.     Innovation (+6)
10.   Mobile Artillery
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Dino Cavalryman gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*This is my friend, Mr. Tickles (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain an Awakened Dinosaur Companion.  This is identical to the Druids Animal Companion, except that your Companion has had the benefit if an Awaken spell cast on it.  At 1st Level you may choose from a Quetzalcoatlus, Triceratops or Tyrannosaurus Rex.  At 4th Level you may choose a Seismosaurus or Spinosaurus.  At 7th Level you may choose a Battletitan.

*Mobile Gun Platform (Ex):* At second Level you develop weapons you can mount to your Dinosaur Companions armor barding.  You can mount up to 4 Heavy Guns on your Companion.  Due to advancements in techno magic you can fire all of these weapons yourself with a Full Attack action.

At 5th Level you can mount 1 Cannon or Big Missile and 1 Heavy Gun, plus 2 Grenade Launchers or Rockets.

At 8th Level you can mount 1 Cannon or Big Missile and 4 Heavy Guns/Grenade Launchers/Rockets.

*Innovation:* You gain an additional 2 Innovation Points at Levels 3, 6, and 9.

*Mobile Artillery (Ex):* The weapons you create via your Class abilities now begin with 10 charges instead of 6.

PLAYING A DINO CAV 
 You are heavy cavalry/enforcers for the Mows revolution.  You charge in, kick ass, and burn stuff to the ground before taking what you need.  And best of all your T-Rex buddies eat the evidence.
*Combat*: You generally ride on T-Rex back into the thick of things, guns blazing.  You try not to shout "yee-haw" the way the Humanoid oppressors do, but sometimes you're just having too much fun.
*Advancement*: You are dedicated to the cause of the revolution, and you learn whatever skills they require of you.
*Resources*: You have dinosaurs.  Unless the other side has Dragons or Beholders you can pretty much take whatever the heck you want. 

DINO CAV'S IN THE WORLD 
_"Damn cats and their T-Rex muscle...I could be badass too if my friends were dinosaurs!"_ 
 The world does not take kindly to revolutionaries, no matter how well meaning.  One mans freedom fighter is another man's blood soaked terrorist.  Plus your dinosaurs eating people does not help your rep much...
*Daily Life*: You spend much time debating politics and how to make bigger and better guns.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Currently Dino Cavalry is restricted to one Guild sponsoring a revolution dedicated to installing an animal government.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's love you about as much as they do being told a Medusa just won the election for governor.

DINO CAV'S IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are part of a revolutionary Guild involved in open warfare.  Plus it could also segue into politics, so be sure your group can handle that.
*Adaptation*: This is obviously meant for one darn silly campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's wil lgenerally encounter you in revolutionary wars and political protests..

Sample Encounter 
*EL 30*: "Criters are people too!"

----------


## Bhu

*GOATSQUATCH* 


_"RROOOOOAAARR!"_ 

 Unlike the Abominable Snow Kitties, the Mows don't feel the need to infiltrate/aid a society of which they aren't a part.  Thus was born the Goatsquatch: specially trained Cat burglars who design, act out, and reinforce urban legends.

BECOMING A GOATSQUATCH   
You can do this via straight Cat Burglar, but you might wanna take a level or two in other classes for goodies.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Features*:  Humanoid Form (Beast), Enhanced Humanoid Form (Armored Form, Hardy Form)
*Feats*:  Stealthy
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature) 4 Ranks, Survival 8 Ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Goatsquatch's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, and Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Big Beast
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Enhanced Beast
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Beast Defense
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Well Fed Beast
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Enhanced Beast
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Beast Defense
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Traveling Beast
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Enhanced Beast
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Beast Defense
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Bigger Beast
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Goatsquatch gains no new proficiencies with weapons or armor.

*Big Beast (Su):* At Level one you can use Big Beast Form (this counts as being in Humanoid Form).  You gain the following: Darkvision 60', Scent, a Primary Natural Attack (1d8 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Natural Attack (1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: you gain +x Str and +x Con.  You also gain a +x Natural Armor Bonus.  You become Size Class Huge, giving you a -2 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -8 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +8 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are 6 times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 15' Space, and your effective Reach is 10'.

*Enhanced Beast (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you can choose from one of the following abilities to gain while in Humanoid Form:

Improved Grab: To use this ability, a Goatsquatch must hit with its primary natural attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  

Tremorsense with a range of 30 ft. (See Monster Manual)

Scent (See Monster Manual)

Rake: When grappling, the Goatsquatch gains two additional attacks with it's secondary natural weapons at it's highest BAB.

Roar: Once per encounter as a Standard Action the Goatswuatch can unleash a mighty roar, forcing all living creatures within 30 ft. to make a Willpower Save  (Dc is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Cha modifier).  If any opponent fails, it is Shaken for 1d4 rounds.

Pounce: You can make a Full Attack at the end of a Charge.

Skills: +4 Racial Bonus to any Str or Dex based skill.   Can be taken multiple times, but you must choose a new skill each time.

Alternate Movement: You gain a Burrow, Climb, Swim or Fly (Average) speed equal to your land speed.

Amphibious: Can breathe both air and water.

Trip: A Goatsquatch that hits with its primary natural attack can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action (+2 check modifier) without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the Goatsquatch.

Rush: Once per minute the Goatsquatch can double it's base land speed.

*Beast Defense (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you can choose from one of the following abilities to gain while in Humanoid Form:

Energy Resistance to one specific type of energy (Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire or Sonic).  This may be chosen multiple times.  You may choose to increase an existing Energy Resistance by +5, or gain Energy Resistance 5 to a new type.

Immunity to either Disease or Poison (including magical ones).

Fast Healing 2.  This may be chosen multiple times, upgrading it to Fast Healing 4 and Fast healing 6 respectively.

Displacement (Su): This is identical in effect to the Blur spell, but is always on in Humanoid Form.  This can be taken multiple times, increasing the miss chance to 35% and 50% respectively.

Armor: Each time this ability is chosen your Natural Armor Class Bonus improves by +3.

*Well Fed Beast (Su):* You gain Improved Toughness as a Bonus Feat.

*Tricky Beast (Su):* At 7th Level choose one of the following abilities to gain while in Humanoid Form:

*Bigger Beast (Su):* At Level 10 you can use Bigger Beast Form (this counts as being in Humanoid Form).  You gain the following: You gain the following: Darkvision 60', Scent, a Primary Natural Attack (2d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Natural Attack (2d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: you gain +x Str and +x Con.  You also gain a +x Natural Armor Bonus.  You become Size Class Gargantuan, giving you a -4 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -12 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +12 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are 12 times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 20' Space, and your effective Reach is 15'.

PLAYING A GOATSQUATCH 
 Your job is to scare the crap out of the local hicks and prevent them from coming near whatever location the Guild headquarters is in.  You put a lot of time and effort into crafting the myths that keep your Guild safe, and don't take kindly to people mucking them up. 
*Combat*: You're made for combat if necessary, but prefer to sow fear if possible.  After all, if you kill everyone who will live to carry on the fearsome tale of the monstrous Goatsquatch.
*Advancement*: You exist to spread fear and superstition, so despite appearances you aren't simply some brute.  You're expected to be a brute well skilled in the medieval equivalent of social media.
*Resources*: You keep the Guild safe, so they give you whatever you need within reason.

GOATSQUATCH IN THE WORLD 
_"Goatsquatch will eat a blind mans soul!  Goatsquatch don't give a crap!"_ 
 Technically you do this for the glory of the Guild.  Technically.  Secretly you do it to watch people's eyes bug out before they lapse gently into unconsciousness.  Plus you get to mug 'em if no one is watching.  No one accuses the Goatsquatch of petty theft after all.
*Daily Life*: You spend most of your time spreading rumor to create fear, and then as "local wise men" convincing hired murderhobos that the rumors of monsters are all drug induced hallucination.
*Notables*: Goatsquatch (CN Mows Male Cat Burglar 10/Goatsquatch 2) was one of the originators of the idea behind this class.  He has since retired to be a local mayor.  The Black Rabbit (CE Mows Female Cat Burglar 10/Goatsquatch 2) is a protector of her Guild who moonlights as a vigilante killer.  She specializes in murdering people who mistreat animals.
*Organizations*: Goatsquatches informally share techniques and tips, but they have no had and fast organization outside of the Cat Burglar Guild.

NPC Reaction 
 You are your cities version of Slenderman.  As to be expected, people are quite nervous of you.

GOATSQUATCH IN THE GAME 
 This is a good PrC for campaigns based around a single location, but your responsibilities would often preclude roaming..
*Adaptation*: This is most definitely meant for bizarre campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's generally encountering you trying to dissuade them from tracking down an obvious local myth.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: "Dude.  Seriously dude, Goatsquatch is pure bull pucky.  The locals are just hopped up on Elven Fire Ale.  Goatsquatch Alley is a hella bad section of town though.  It's filthy with diseased rats carrying Mummy Syphilis.  You don't wanna get bit dude."


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GOATSQUATCH* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Beast Defense* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you may choose another option from Beast Defense.
*Kaiju Beast* At Level 23 you can use Kaiju Beast Form (this counts as being in Humanoid Form).  You gain the following: You gain the following: Darkvision 60', Scent, a Primary Natural Attack (3d6 plus Str Modifier), and a Secondary Natural Attack (3d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier).  You get your choice of 1 Primary and 2 Secondary or 2 Primary and 1 Secondary with a Full Attack Action.  Your stats are modified as follows: you gain +x Str and +x Con.  You also gain a +x Natural Armor Bonus.  You become Size Class Colossal, giving you a -8 Size Modifier to AC and Attack rolls, a -16 Size Modifier to Hide Checks, and a +16 Size Modifier to Bull Rush/Grapple/Overrun/Trip Checks.  Your lifting and carrying limits are 6 times those of a Medium Size PC, you occupy a 30' Space, and your effective Reach is 20'.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Goatsquatch gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

I am sad to report my beloved kitty Little One has passed on :(

*BRUTE*


_"Look, just cause I got muscles don't mean I'm dumb."_  

 Mows and other awakened felines sometimes get tired of being pushed around by the bigger Humanoid races, and decide to fight size with size.  Brutes are hard fightin' kitties who change into people (or even giants) to give Humanoids a bit of their own back.

BECOMING A BRUTE   
Most Brutes are Mows who have joined the Guilds out of a sense of protecting the community, or to indulge their serious anger management issues.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Humanoid Form (Medium), Humanoid Magic (Brute's Luck, Innocence), Enhanced Humanoid Form (Strong Form)
*Feats*:  Cattitude, Improved Toughness
*Skills*:  Intimidate 4 Ranks, Knowledge (Local) 6 ranks 


*Class Skills*
 The Brute's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Humanoid Form (Big)
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Brute Feat
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Brute Tricks
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Humanoid Form (Powerful)
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Brute Feat
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Brute Tricks
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Humanoid Form (Giant)
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Brute Feat
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Brute Tricks
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    True Giant
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Brute gains proficiency with all Simple and Martial Weapons, and Light, Medium and Heavy Armor.

*Humanoid Form (Su):* At 1st Level you gain Big Humanoid Form (see Mows Alternate Class Features).

At 4th level you gain a new Enhanced Humanoid Form called Powerful.  You now gain the Powerful Build ability while in Humanoid Form, as well as a +2 Circumstance Bonus to Grapple Checks.  This does not change your natural attacks damage.

At 7th Level you gain Giant Humanoid Form (see Mows Alternate Class Features).

*Brute Feat (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you may choose from the following Feats, even if you do not meet the prerequisites: Big Cat on the Block, Nig Paw, Extend Humanoid Form, Glom, Pouncies!, Smite Mousie, or The Look.

*Brute Tricks (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6 and 9 you may choose to gain one of the following abilities:

Improved Grab: If you successfully hit with your unarmed strike or Slam attack in Humanoid Form against an opponent your size class or smaller, you can make a Grapple check as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.  If you succeed you may do your unarmed Strike/Slam damage each round.

Rock Throwing: You may now throw rocks similar to a Giant.  Range and damage depends on what size you are in Humanoid Form:
Large: 120 ft, 2d6+Str
Huge: 140 ft., 2d8+Str
Gargantuan: 160 ft., 3d8+Str
Colossal: 180 ft., 6d6+Str

Oversized Weapon: When in Humanoid Form, the Brute may wield weapons as if it were 1 Size Category bigger.

*True Giant (Ex):* At 10th level you are considered a Giant for purposes of spells and abilities that targets by Type.  You now also have the Powerful Build ability all the time, not just in Humanoid Form.

PLAYING A BRUTE 
 A good swift headbutt is truly the answer to most of lifes problems, as most of those problems are caused by people.  Who are spectacularly vulnerable to headbutting... 
*Combat*: Due to your increasing size and strength there's several ways you could go with this, but most prefer the "whack 'em with something big and two-handed" method.
*Advancement*: You're pretty much a powerhouse beatstick.  You just need to choose which variation to specialize in (charging, grappling, etc).
*Resources*: Every Guild needs muscle, so as long as you can keep your temper under control you have work.  And the better you do, the more goodies you'll have available. 

BRUTES IN THE WORLD 
_"Watch out fer Billy Joe.  He likes ta headbutt ya fer no reason."_ 
 Brutes are usually loners.  In other words you generally interact with the world by whoopin its ass.
*Daily Life*: You wake up early to do rounds, beating down the oppressors of your people (and maybe a few others just for good measure.  Eventually you break for food, then spend the afternoon hiding from the law as a cat.  Come evening time you fire up the ole Club of Ass Whoopin'.
*Notables*: Billy Joe Shaver (CN Male Mows Cat Burglar7/Brute 5) is a local asskicker of ill renown.  Referred to as "Shaver" for being entirely hairless, the locals run when they see him coming.
*Organizations*: As mentioned above, Brutes are generally loners.  You're more a contracter for hire than solid Guild member.

NPC Reaction 
 You're professional muscle.  Most people give you a wide berth due to your reputation.

BRUTES IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes that you are not really a good guy, though you may not necessarily be evil either.  Using violence to solve problems runs with being a PC though.
*Adaptation*: Kitties turning into Giants is probably not meant for a serious campaign.
*Encounters*: Unless they like to harass cats or interfere with the Guilds, PC's will only likely incidentally encounter a Brute.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The jerk nobleman the PC's are meant to guard is messing with his cat, before it turns into an Ogre and squashes him.  It then turns to the PC's and says "Youse guys din't see nuthin" before leaping out a window.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC BRUTE* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Brobdingnagian Form* At Level 21 you now gain Colossus Form (see Mows Alternate Class Features).
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Brute gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

good dragon 1 your inbox is full



*CHANGELING* 


_"I say, pip pip cheerio old bean.   Hast thou touched the rain and pooped charcoal?"_  

"Dude what the hell?  We're supposed to be blending in not making people stare in horror and/or contempt."

 The Changelings are Mows or awakened kitties who have been found out and now attempt to anonymously blend in with humankind.

BECOMING A CHANGELING   
Any Mows with Cat Burglar levels can become a Changeling.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Humanoid Form (Base, Medium), Humanoid Magic (Innocence)
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Diplomacy 4 ranks, Gather Information 4 ranks, Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Local) 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks, and Survival 4 ranks.


*Class Skills*
 The Changeling's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    I'm a Human LOL
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    I'm an Elf LOL
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    I'm a Murrmaid LOL
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    I'm a Knight LOL
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    I'm a Chimp LOL
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    I'm a Wizard LOL
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    I'm a Preacher LOL
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    I'm a Dead Guy LOL
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    I'm an Angel LOL
10.+7    +3     +7     +3   I Have an Identity Crisis LOL
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Changeling gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*I'm a Human LOL (Su):* Your Humanoid Form is expanded.  You may now imitate ANY Humanoid or Monstrous Humanoid of a size that you can become using a Humanoid Form that you already have. Use the same rules as for the Kitty Form of that size.  If used to impersonate a specific individual, you gain a +6 Circumstance Bonus on the Disguise Check.  In addition you may switch between Humanoid Forms as a Move Action as opposed to a Standard Action.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm an Elf LOL (Su):* Your Humanoid Form can now be designed for grace instead of power (or the reverse), the better to effectively pretend to be suave lil critters like Elves and such.  When transforming into a Humanoid Form, you may switch all Str and Dex bonuses gained.  As an example, Base Form would give you +2 Dex/-2 Str but Medium Form would give you +2 Dex.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm a Murrmaid LOL (Su):* You gain Enhanced Humanoid Form (Aquatic).

*I'm a Knight LOL (Su):* You may now imitate armored warrior types more fully. Your Natural Armor Bonus increases by +6 in Humanoid Form.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm a Chimp LOL (Su):* You gain Enhanced Humanoid Form (Climbing).

*I'm a Wizard LOL (Sp):* Choose any 1st Level spell from the Wizard spell list.  You may cast it a number of times per day equal to your Charisma modifier (Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice).  You may only use this in Humanoid Form.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm a Preacher LOL (Su):* A number of times per day you can choose to heal yourself or another touched individual as a Standard Action.  You/they heal a number of hit points equal to your Hit Dice.  You may only use this in Humanoid Form.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm a Dead Guy LOL (Su):* Your Slam or Unarmed Strikes made while in Humanoid Form require your opponent to make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or take 1 point of temporary Str damage.  This counts as being Enhanced Humanoid Form.

*I'm an Angel LOL (Su):* You gain Enhanced Humanoid Form (Winged).

*I Have an Identity Crisis LOL (Su):* At 10th level you become one with your inner person, and now qualify as a Humanoid for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to Humanoids temporarily.  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Humanoids, you are still of your original race.  If knocked unconscious you no longer revert to your original form if you are in Humanoid Form.  You also gain the Shapechanger Subtype.  This counts as Enhanced Humanoid Form.

PLAYING A CHANGELING 
 Generally your Guild (or at least you) have been found out if you're a Changeling.  So you adapt to becoming just another face in the crowd, mingling and moving around frequently.  Sometimes with multiple identities. 
*Combat*: Combat is generally not for you.  Combat draws attention, which is the opposite of what you want.
*Advancement*: Advancing as a Changeling depends wildly on your life circumstances, and the needs arising from it.
*Resources*: You can always find another Guild, but till then you're on your own.

CHANGELINGS IN THE WORLD 
_"You ever wonder why we never see Bruce and Clark at the same time?"_ 
 You don't interact with the world much at all, depending on your individual circumstances.  You prefer to remain in hiding, using many (perhaps temporary) identities.
*Daily Life*: You try fading away at first, before putting out feelers to see if there's anyone from the old Guild left.  If not you move on.  If so, you have decisions to make.
*Notables*: Blind Lemon Frikin (N Male Mows Cat Burglar 6/Changeling 6) is a local town drunk.  He's also the last remaining member of his Guild alive, and hellbent on revenge.  The Wise Woman (N Female Mows Cat Burglar 6/Changeling 1/Sorcerer) poses as an old woman who brews potions and advice deep in the woods.  Few are willing to brave the horrors of the Pine Woods Chikin to seek her out.
*Organizations*: Changelings tend to form Guilds made of their own.

NPC Reaction 
 If you're doing things right, no one should encounter you.  No one should realize you exist.

CHANGELINGS IN THE GAME 
 Your being a known criminal on the run ma complicate relations for the party.
*Adaptation*: This would take some adapting, but could work in any Thieve's Guild type campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's should not encounter a Changeling.  Hell you could be their adopted son for all they know.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*:  "THE END IS NIGH!  Well, unless maybe you make with the whiskey, but short of that the END IS NIGH!"


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CHANGELING* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Changeling gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*BROBDINGNAGIAN* 


_"THIS...IS MY BOOMSTICK!"_  

_"Like hell it is, that's a tree."_

_"Can we not make the Titan angry?"_

 Some Brutes take their indignation against the humanoids to colossal levels.  Or maybe they just enjoy being huge.

BECOMING A BROBDINGNAGIAN   
Not many Brutes become a Brobdingnagian.  It attracts a lot of attention of the not so good kind.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  True Giant, Enhanced Humanoid Form (Arctic)
*Skills*:  Bluff 8 ranks, Intimidate 25 Ranks, Knowledge (Local) 8 ranks, Listen 8 ranks
*BAB*:  16+
*Feats*:  Big Cat on the Block, Big Paw, Smite Mousie, Tomcat
*Epic Feats*:  Epic Tomcat


*Class Skills*
 The Brobdingnagian's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature, Nobility)(Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1.   Enhanced Humanoid Form
2.   Awe
3.   Enhanced Brobdingnagian Form
4.   Enhanced Humanoid Form
5.   Swat the Ant People
6.   Enhanced Brobdingnagian Form
7.   Enhanced Humanoid Form
8.   Stomp of Doom
9.   Enhanced Brobdingnagian Form
10.  The Big Smash
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Brobdingnagian gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Enhanced Humanoid Form (Su):* At 1st level you may now assume Giant Form at will (assuming you have it), and your other Humanoid Forms of limited duration can be assumed for 1 round longer.

At 4th level you may now assume Titan Humanoid Form at will (assuming you have it), and the duration of your Colossal Form increases by 1 round (this stacks with your 1st Level ability).

At 7th level you may now assume Colossal Form at will.

*Awe (Ex):* While in Huge or bigger Humanoid Form you gain a certain majesty (or at least a certain 'what the hell is that' factor). Any living thing within 120' that can see you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier plus an additional +2 for each Size Class bigger than your opponent you happen to be) or be Fascinated for 2d6 rounds. If the Save is successful they are immune to this characters Awe for 24 hours (or until he attacks). Once you attack a second Save must be made (Same DC, but the opponent gets a +2 Bonus to his Save if he succeeded in Saving against Fascination) or the opponent is Frightened for 2d6 rounds. If the Save is successful the opponent is immune to this characters Awe for 24 hours.

*Enhanced Colossal Form (Su):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you may choose one of the following:

Iron Giant Form: You gain DR 20/Epic while in Colossal Form.

Tough Giant Form: You gain Energy Resistance 15 to all types while in Colossal Form.

Brave Giant Form: You are immune to mind influencing effects (including Morale Effects and Fear) while in Colossal Form.

Alien Giant Form: You gain Spell Resistance equal to 10 + your CR while in Colossal Form.

Fast Giant Form: You Base Movement Speeds are doubled while in Colossal Form.

Powerful Giant Form: Your Strength increases an additional +8 in Colossal Form.

*Swat the Ant People (Ex):* At Level 5 you gain several combat maneuvers related to your size (you must be in Colossal Form to use these):

Swat the Birdie: When you make a successful Slam or weapon attack against a flying opponent at least 1 Size Class smaller than you, it must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Dexterity Modifier), or be knocked from the sky and take falling damage. If you use this maneuver as part of an Attack of opportunity the Save DC gets a +4 Bonus.

Swat the Mousie: If you succeed in making a Slam or weapon Attack against an opponent at least 2 Size Classes smaller than you, it must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Strength Modifier) or be knocked 10 ft. back from the Brobdingnagian (and land prone).   If it can't move back it takes an additional +1d6 damage per 5 ft. it didn't travel.

Uproot Tree: If necessary the Brobdingnagian can uproot a tree as a Full Round Action.  It must make a Str Check whose DC depends on the size of the tree: 20 for Medium, 25 for Large, 30 for Huge, 35 for Gargantuan, 40 for Colossal, 45 for Colossal +.  They may wield these trees as clubs, with damage varying based on size: Medium (4-8' high) is 2d6 plus Str (one handed), Large (8-16' high) is 3d6 plus Str (one handed), Huge (16-32' high) is 4d6 plus Str (one handed), Gargantuan (32-64' high) is 6d6 plus Str (one handed), Colossal (64+' high) is 8d6 plus 1 1/2 times Str modifier (two handed) and Colossal + is 8d8 plus 1 1/2 times Str modifier (two handed).  They may also throw theses trees, with a Range Increment similar to the Brute's Rock Throwing ability (see Brute PrC). 

*Stomp of Doom (Ex):* At 8th Level you can really put your foot down.  As a standard action during your turn you may Trample a Gargantuan or smaller opponent. It does 4d12 plus double your Strength modifier. Victims can attempt a Reflex Save for Half Damage. DC is 10 + 1/2 Hit Dice + Strength modifier.  You must be in Colossal Form to use this.  Everyone within 60' must also make a Reflex Save (Save DC is still Str Based).

*The Big Smash (Ex):* Once every 1d4 rounds you can smash your giant sized fist (or weapon) to the ground.  The target square  and everything in adjacent squares other than yourself takes 20d6 damage and is Stunned 1 round.  Everything in a 60 foot spread from the target square other than yourself must make a Reflex Save (10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Str modifier) or be knocked Prone.

PLAYING A BROBDINGNAGIAN 
 People tend to view you as an evil, marauding Giant, and your destructive habits reinforce that.  It kind of freaks them out that you appear and disappear so easily though.  Giants aren't supposed to be stealthy.
*Combat*: A good battle cry probably scares off a lot of opponents.  You're using a redwood as a bat probably takes care of the rest.
*Advancement*: Your entire life philosophy revolves around bigger is better.  That leads to a lot of similarity among your kind.
*Resources*: You're probably one of the better paid free agents among the Guilds. 

BROBDINGNAGIANS IN THE WORLD 
_"You lost him?  He's a hundred feet tall, how the hell did you lose him?"_ 
 You're an average pampered housecat until the call comes in.  Then you level small parts of the city before returning to the little old lady who thinks your her pet as opposed to the other way round.
*Daily Life*: Some general information about the typical day in the life of your class.
*Notables*: Iron Jack (CN Male Mows Cat Burglar 8/Barbarian 2/Brute 10/Epic Brute 4/ Brobdingnagian 1) is a local terror that seems to randomly appear in the midst of crowded city streets.
*Organizations*: Brobdingnagians tend to be solo contract workers.

NPC Reaction 
 You're meant to be terrifying.  Who the hell in their right minds likes the monster wiping out the city?

BROBDINGNAGIANS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you're a destructive Giant for hire, which could put the party in some awkward spots.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for a pretty odd campaign...
*Encounters*: PC's are sometimes asked to hunt you down.  Depending on their relationship with the Guilds that may or may not happen.  And you can always temporarily disappear if it does.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's are shopping at the local farmers market, when a colossal giant appears behind the cart they're perusing.  To say they are non-plussed is an understatement.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Debihuman

Sorry to hear about your cat.  :Small Frown:  

There are just too many things in this thread to follow and I can't keep track of which feats you are using any more. Sorry I'm not able to help here. 

Debby

----------


## Bhu

I head in for surgery the 28th, so I may be delayed repling to anyone.

*MALCANTHET'S CABAL* 

_"So I understand Baphomet is compensating for a little something according to the latest gossip?"_  

 A great deal of the Catwitches who sign onto the Abyss for power choose Malcanthet.  Despite being called a Cabal, they are more gossiping biddies than sinister cult (though they're that too).  The local Demons think of them as poisonous troublemakers (and they aren't wrong).

BECOMING A MALCANTHET'S CABAL   
All Cabalists begin as humble Catwitches.  If cats can be said to be humble that is.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Humanoid Form, Must be able to cast 9th Level spells from the Sorcerer or Favored Soul List, Epic Humanoid Magic (Demon Lords Gift), Grimoire
*Feats*:  Fiendish Heritage, Fiendish Legacy
*Skills*:   Bluff 20 ranks, Concentration 18 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) 10 ranks, Spellcraft 20 ranks
*Alignment*:  Cannot be Good or Lawful (surprise!)


*Class Skills*
 The Cabalist's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis),  Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
1.     Abyssal Adaptation
2.     Blackmail is Such an Ugly Word
3.     Abyssal Familiar
4.     Abyssal Adaptation
5.     Blackmail is Such an Ugly Word
6.     Abyssal Familiar
7.     Abyssal Adaptation
8.     Blackmail is Such an Ugly Word
9.     Abyssal Familiar
10.   Abyssal Adoption
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Cabalist gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Abyssal Adaptation (Ex):* At 1st Level when in the Abyss you may choose to use Normal Gravity as opposed to the local planar trait.

At 4th Level you become Immune to Electricity and Poison damage.

At 7th Level you gain Energy Resistance to Acid and Cold equal to your Effective Character Level divided by 2 (round down).

*Blackmail is Such an Ugly Word (Su):* At 2nd level you have been fully accepted into Malcanthet's inner circle, and all Demons are forbidden to harm you or interfere with you so long as you are obviously not working against her interests. You can work against their interests as much as you want however. Effectively you may Take 20 on all Charisma Related Skill Checks when they are used against a Demon. This is an Exceptional Ability.

At 5th level you can use your powers of persuasion to call up a few of the boys to help out at a moments notice. You may cast Abyssal Army a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Supernatural Ability.

At 8th level you can influence Hell itself. You may cast Planar Perinarch (in the Abyss only) at will as a Supernatural Ability.

*Abyssal Servant (Su):* At 3rd level you are occasionally able to gain Malcanthet's ear to chat with her for a moment. Sometimes if you bring him particularly good gossip he can use, he rewards you. At 3rd level this takes the form of a Hezrou as personal servant. You get their services for 1 month. At the end of that month if you still wish to have them you need to give Daddy more gossip.

At 6th level your steed or personal servant upgrades to a Goristro.

At 9th level your personal Servant now has the Monster of Legend Template.

*Abyssal Adoption (Ex):* At 10th level you become an Outsider with the Native Subtype (you are Native to the Prime Material Plane and the Nine Hells). You now gain several abilities due to this:

Fire Resistance (Ex): You gain Energy Resistance to Fire equal to your Effective Character Level divided by 2 (round down).

Telepathy (Su): Range 100'.

Damage Reduction 10/Good and Epic

Spell Resistance equal to your Effective Character Level + your Cha Modifier.

PLAYING A CABALIST 
 In theory you're still working your way up the chain of Abyssal power in order to get to the top and finally oversee revenge on humanity.  In practice you didn't know Demons had so much juicy gossip, and have found a new hobby in trading bits of whispered libel. 
*Combat*: You prefer to rain down magical blasts upon opponents in tandem with your sisters.  Or send your lackeys in.  Why dirty your own paws.
*Advancement*: Malcanthets needs (or whims) decide what you need to do in order to better yourself.  Your future is her decision.  
*Resources*: You have access to all the Abyss has to offer so long as Malcanthet remains pleased, and it furthers demonic goals. 

MALCANTHET'S CABAL IN THE WORLD 
_"Ya know you don't help Lady Malcanthet's popularity..."_ 
 The world hates you for siding with Demons, and the Demons don't feel much better about you.  Your constant slander is seen as undermining their efforts.  At which point you feel it necessary to point out that the average Demon is too chaotic to carry out a proper mugging without attracting notice.  
*Daily Life*: You tend to be in one of three modes: Studying while awaiting orders, carrying out orders, or wiping out any traces if one of your sisters gets caught following orders.
*Notables*: Margaux (CE Female Mows Cat Burglar 1/Sorcerer9/Catwitch 10/Epic Cat Burglar 3/Malcanthet's Cabal 2) is the head operator within the local major nation state of the DM's choice.  She has chased out all the non-evil Guilds, and hopes to crush the puny humans with her Demon allies.
*Organizations*: Malcanthet demands your attention, so unless you were ordered to maintain contact, you've probably cut ties with everyone but her.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

MALCANTHET'S CABAL IN THE GAME 
 This is probably best meant for all Evil campaigns.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for a humorous campaign, but could be used for horror as well.
*Encounters*: PC's generally only encounter a Cabalist if they interfere with or stumble on one of the Abyss' schemes.  Otherwise the Catwitches don't want attention drawn to them.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 25*: The PC's have been asked to guard an accused local witch, when all of a sudden they're mobbed by cats who call up a few Babau for good measure.  Gonna be one of them nights.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

----------


## Bhu

*SHADY POKER* 

_"The name does not meant what you think it implies.  Not at all._  

 Pokers are Duskblades whose training were paid for by the Cat Burglar Guilds.  They follow uild operatives as kitties, before morphing into butt-kicking fighting machines meant to disrupt enemy forces.

BECOMING A SHADY POKER   
Any properly trained Cat-Elf will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Cat-Elf
*Feats*:  Elf-Paw, Shady Poker
*Class Abilities*:  Quick Cast, Cat Powah
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Shady Poker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana) (Int), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Tumble (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +0     +2     +2    Improved Poke
2. +2    +0     +3     +3    Evasion, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
3. +3    +1     +3     +3    Uncanny Dodge, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
4. +4    +1     +4     +4    Improved Poke
5. +5    +1     +4     +4    Improved Evasion, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
6. +6    +2     +5     +5    Improved Uncanny Dodge, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
7. +7    +2     +5     +5    Improved Poke
8. +8    +2     +6     +6    Superior Evasion, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
9. +9    +3     +6     +6    Superior Uncanny Dodge, +1 Level of existing Arcane casting class
10.+10   +3     +7     +7   Master Poker
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Shady Poker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Improved Poke (Su):* At 1st Level whenever you successfully Poke an opponent, they also take a -2 Penalty to AC for the duration of the Poke.

At 4th Level you may opt to add your Cat Powah Bonus to the Save DC of your Poke ability instead of it's normal use.

At 7th Level whenever you successfully Poke an Opponent they drop what they're holding and fall Prone as well.

*Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

*Improved Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

*Superior Evasion (Ex):* You are now immune to Critical hits.

*Superior Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* You cannot be flanked now regardless of the Level of your opponent.

*Master Poker (Su):* At 10th Level, if you successfully Poke an Opponent you may choose one Ally within 60 ft.  That Ally is effectively Invisible (as per the spell) to that Opponent unless they attack said Opponent.

PLAYING A SHADY POKER 
 You are a master of misdirection and subterfuge.  You don't stand toe to toe with people, so much as poke them with a paralyzing spell and run away while your partner wails on them. 
*Combat*: You specialize in hindering opponents until the job is done and everyone can move out.  
*Advancement*: Advancement may be determined by the needs of your Guild.
*Resources*: You have whatever resources your employer can afford. 

SHADY POKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Don't trust them kitties.  No sir."_ 
 Cat-Elves are professional disruptors.  They're function is to delay, harass and disable opponents so other Guild members can finish them off.  You aren't the party tank.  You keep the bad guys busy by messing with them until that tank can get into position to bring the hammer down.
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent with missions and training.  You tend to avoid contact with the world otherwise.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Pokers work for the Guilds, they have no outside affiliations.

NPC Reaction 
 You should be like the ninja: unseen and unheard.

SHADY POKERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes that the party is composed of current Guild members, or else working for them.  Otherwise Pokers wouldn't be involved unless they've either washed out or retired.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely only meant for weirder campaigns.
*Encounters*: Pokers are only encountered escorting Guild members.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are escorting a caravan, when the pet cats of one of the merchants turn into warriors and begin ruining everyone's day by poking them with daggers.

Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SHADY POKER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Spells* Caster Level continues to increase with Caster Level.  You learn 2 new Duskblade spells of any Level you can cast for each Epic Level.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Shady Poker gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*Guardian Familiar*
                      Small Magical Beast (Extraplanar)
*Hit Dice:*             1d10+2 (7 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +2 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +1/-7
*Attack:*               Claw +4 melee (1d4-4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +4 melee (1d4-4) and 1 Bite -1 melee (1d6-4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rejuvenation, Familiar traits, Snarl
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Spell Resistance, Variable Alignment
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 3, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +7, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +7, Move Silently +9, Spot +7
*Feats:*                Weapon Focus
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     1/2
*Treasure:*             See text
*Alignment:*            Varies
*Advancement:*          See text
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

The Guardian Familiar appears to be a small black cat.  Summoned to guards treasure hordes, chests or items, they never leave said item.  They will guard it for eternity, or until death.  They can be summoned via a variant of the Lesser Planar Binding spell.

*Rejuvenation (Su):* When summoned the Guardian Familiar begins with 1 Hit Die.  Each time it is killed it is Resurrected at full power one round later, with an additional Hit Die, maxing out at 9 Hit Dice.  Once it reaches 9 Hit Dice, it remains dead if killed.

*Familiar traits:* The Guardian Familiar does not supplant it's summoners Familiar, acting as a cohort instead.  But it does share some of the Familiars abilities.  The following abilities listed under the Familiar table are shared by the Guardian Familiar as well: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master, and Scry on Familiar.

*Snarl (Su):* When the Guardian Familiar attacks, it appears to swell to the size of a Bobcat.  Opponents it successfully attacks must make a DC 11 Willpower Save or be Frightened for 1 round.  This is a Mind-affecting Fear effect.

*Spell Resistance (Ex):* The Familiar gains Spell Resistance equal to 10 plus it's summoners CR.

*Variable Alignment (Ex):* The Guardian Familiar's Alignment matches that of it's summoner.  It gains Alignment descriptors as well based on it's summoners Alignment as well, and it's natural weapons are considered to have those traits for overcoming DR.  For example if a summoner is Chaotic Evil, then the Familiar has the Chaos and Evil descriptors, and it's attacks are both Chaotic and Evil for purposes of overcoming DR.

*Skills:* Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks.  They also get a +4 Racial Bonus on Listen and Spot Checks.

*Combat:* Guardian Familiars aren't particularly tactical, and simply melee with the first creature to attack them or get within 10 feet of the item they are charged with guarding.

*Life 2*
*Hit Dice:*             2d10+4 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/-5
*Attack:*               Claw +5 melee (1d4-3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +5 melee (1d4-3) and 1 Bite +0 melee (1d6-3)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 5, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +7, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Spot +7
*Challenge Rating:*     1

*Snarl:* DC 12, lasts 2 rounds.

*Life 3*
*Hit Dice:*             3d10+6 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                35 ft. (7 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +4 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/-3
*Attack:*               Claw +6 melee (1d4-2)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +6 melee (1d4-2) and 1 Bite +1 melee (1d6-2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 7, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +7, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +8, Move Silently +10, Spot +7
*Challenge Rating:*     2

*Snarl:* DC 12, lasts 3 rounds.

*Life 4*
*Hit Dice:*             4d10+8 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +5
*Speed:*                35 ft. (7 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/-1
*Attack:*               Claw +7 melee (1d4-1)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +7 melee (1d4-1) and 1 Bite +2 melee (1d6-1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 9, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +7, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +8, Move Silently +10, Spot +8
*Challenge Rating:*     2

*Snarl:* DC 13, lasts 4 rounds.

*Life 5*
*Hit Dice:*             5d10+10 (37 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                35 ft. (7 squares)
*Armor Class:*          19 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+1
*Attack:*               Claw +8 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +8 melee (1d4) and 1 Bite +3 melee (1d6)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 11, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +8, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +8, Move Silently +10, Spot +8
*Challenge Rating:*     2

*Snarl:* DC 13, lasts 5 rounds.

*Life 6*
*Hit Dice:*             6d10+12 (45 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+3
*Attack:*               Claw +9 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +9 melee (1d4+1) and 1 Bite +4 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +9, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +8, Move Silently +10, Spot +8
*Challenge Rating:*     3

*Snarl:* DC 14, lasts 6 rounds.

*Life 7*
*Hit Dice:*             7d10+14 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +8
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          21 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +8 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +7/+5
*Attack:*               Claw +10 melee (1d4+2)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +10 melee (1d4+2) and 1 Bite +5 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +9, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Spot +8
*Challenge Rating:*     4

*Snarl:* DC 14, lasts 7 rounds.

*Life 8*
*Hit Dice:*             8d10+16 (60 hp)
*Initiative:*           +9
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          22 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +9 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+7
*Attack:*               Claw +11 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +11 melee (1d4+3) and 1 Bite +6 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +9, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Spot +9
*Challenge Rating:*     4

*Snarl:* DC 15, lasts 8 rounds.

*Life 8*
*Hit Dice:*             9d10+16 (67 hp)
*Initiative:*           +10
*Speed:*                45 ft. (9 squares)
*Armor Class:*          23 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +10 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+9
*Attack:*               Claw +12 melee (1d4+4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +12 melee (1d4+4) and 1 Bite +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +9, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Balance +10, Climb +9, Hide +10, Jump +10, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +9
*Challenge Rating:*     5

*Snarl:* DC 15, lasts 9 rounds.

----------


## Bhu

*Nonafel*
                      Large Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             9d10+18 (67 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +4 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+15
*Attack:*               Tail +13 melee (2d10+4)
*Full Attack:*          Tail +13 melee (2d10+4)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spawn Children
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Regeneration 9
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +10, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 16, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:*                	Balance +12, Climb +11, Hide +8, Jump +11,
Listen +3, Move Silently +8, Spot +3
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Spawn Children), Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Tail)
*Environment:*          Underground
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          10-13 HD (Large), 14-27 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Nonafels appear to be large black panthers, with bloodshot yellow eyes.  Their tails are incredibly long and tipped with a bony club.

*Spawn Children (Su):* Effectively the Nonafel can cast Shadow Conjuration at will as a Supernatural Ability. It is limited to one effect: it creates 8 duplicates of itself within 50 feet of itself.  Regardless of being able to use this ability at will, it can never have more than 8 duplicates of itself at a time.  Save DC 17 to disbelieve.

*Regeneration (Ex):* The Nonafels Regeneration doesn't work against Fire or Acid damage, nor does it work when it is using it's Spawn Children ability.

*Skills:* Nonafels have a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. Nonafels have a +8 racial bonus on Balance and Climb checks.

*Combat:* Nonafels usually charge in and go straight for the jugular.  They aren't sneaky at all.

----------


## kedirimakmur1

Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 18
Abilities Str 3, Dex 20
SQ Purr, Feline Empathy, Kitty Form, Enhanced Kitty Form (Dragon Kitty), Kitty Magic (I Must Shred This Paper), Burglaring (Uncanny Dodge), Scales +2, DR 5/-, Family Inheritance (Voice of the Dragon, Dragonsight)
Feats Ability Focus (Breath Weapon, Hisssss), Dodge, Improved Initiative, Jibba Jabba, Spittin' Fury, Dragontouched (B)
Skills Appraise +5, Bluff +12, Concentration +8, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +8, Hide +10, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Local, Nobility) +6, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Search +9, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +5, Spot +9, Tumble +6, Use Magic Device +8
Possessions 

Ilke this ability  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bhu

Well I was gonna surprise you guys with a 5e cat burglar, but the minmaxboards crashed.  Let me help with the rescue and I'll post stuff.

----------


## Bhu

The minmax boards have been resurrected, and I will be backing up my stuff asap.  Once this is done new content will resume.

----------


## Bhu

*LYBBARDE* dragon 139

 

_"Rowr!"_ 

 The Lybbarde looks like a cross between a lioness and a leopard, but quite a bit bigger at roughly 7 feet long.  They are black or dark brown on their heads, backs and flanks, with the rest of their fur a mottled tan and brown.  The tail is dark with a light tuft at the end, and their eyes are green.

LYBBARDE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Str, +6 Dex, +6 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 5'.
·   Magical Beast, giving you 60' Dark Vision
·   Base Land speed 40 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Rakes (Ex): In a Grapple the Lybbarde gains two additional Claw attacks at it's highest BAB.
·   Pounce (Ex): Lybbardes may perform a Full Attack with a Charge, including Rakes.
·   Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Lybbarde must hit with its claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.
·   Slow (Su): Creatures successfully touched by the Lybbarde's tail must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus half hit dice plus Charisma modifier) or be slowed, as per the spell, for 1 round.
·   Immunity to Mind-Affecting Effects, Fatigue and Exhaustion, and Haste/Slow spells or effects
·   Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.
·   Improved Healing (Ex): A Lybbarde heals a number of hit points per day equal to it's Con modifier (minimum of 2), regardless of how much or little rest it has.  
·   Lybbardes have a +8 racial bonus on Jump, and Move Silently checks. 
·   A Lybbarde has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d10 Hit Points, +5 base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. It also gets 2 Feats.
· Lybbardes have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus their strength bonus and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus half their Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail melee touch attack doing no damage (but see above).  They get 2 Claws, 1 Bite and 1 Tail with Full Attack.
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Lybbarde aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is double the cost for them.  Being quadrupedal they have one and a half times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Automatic and Bonus Languages: Lybbardes automatically speak Purr.  Bonus languages: Any nearby race
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Cat Burglar

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 2 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d2
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d3

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 20
*Old*: 30
*Venerable*: 40
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 6'  Female: 5'6"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 300   Female: 275
*Weight Modifier*: x2d8 lbs.

LYBBARDE CHARACTERS 
 Casters probably aren't your optimal choice.  Stick to Scouts, Rogues, Rangers etc.
*Adventuring Race*: Lybbarde adventurers would be rare, and their most likely reasons are revenge, or feeling that they owe someone who helped them in the past.
*Character Development*: Boost your Racial Ability to Slow opponents to set up the rest of your groups attacks.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A LYBBARDE 
 This land is your land, and may the Gawds help anyone who trespasses.  Cause you don't put up with outside interference in your hunting grounds.  Also, you tend to be a little stressed, and whoopin' intruders is good for you.
*Personality*: You have the stereotypical personality traits of most big cats. 
*Behaviors*: Lybbardes are just like any other large feral cat, just a bit smarter.  
*Language*: Lybbardes speak Purr, rarely learning a humanoid language.

LYBBARDE SOCIETY 
 Lybbardes are solitary apex predators, rarely interacting with one another, let alone other cultures.
*Alignment* : Lybbardes are primarily Neutral, as their outlook on life is more animal than humanoid.
*Lands* : Lybbardes are found in various wastelands across Faerun.
*Settlements* : Lybbardes rarely move out of their traditional hunting grounds.
*Beliefs* : It is unknown if the Lybbarde have any religion.
*Relations*: Lybbarde react like most feral animals do to humanoids: suspicion and anger.  They can be territorial.

LYBBARDE ADVENTURES 
·   Something has killed your cubs quietly in the night and left you alive next to them.  That was a mistake.  
·   The locals seem to think if they kidnap your children they can be raised to be obedient village guardians.  It is time to disabuse them of this notion.
·   A Lybbarde stranger has moved into your territory.  He seems to be hunting, but not for food.  Do you chase him away or tail him to find out what he's up to.


[size=12pt]LYBBARDE RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS[/size]


*Rogue*
*Level 1:* You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons.  Remove Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, and Use Rope from the Class Skill list.  Replace them with Knowledge (Geography, Nature, Nobility)
*Level 10* You gain a new option with the Rogues Special Ability.
*Special Ability* You may now choose 

*SCOUT*
*Level 1:* Replace Craft, Disable Device, Ride, and Use Rope with Bluff, and Intimidate on the Class Skill list.  You are only proficient with your Natural Weapons
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20* Remove the following Feats from the Bonus Feat list: Brachiation, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  You may choose any other Feat from the list, or any Kitty Feat you qualify for.

*CAT BURGLAR*
Lybbardes have the same Racial Substitution Levels as the Mows.



*LYBBARDE FEATS*

Improved Slow
The Slow effect produced by your tail attack lasts longer.
*Prerequisites*: Lybbarde, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: When you successfully Slow an opponent, he is now Slowed an additional number of rounds equal to your Cha Modifier (minimum of 1).

Taking Advantage
Slowed opponents are more vulnerable to you.
*Prerequisites*: Lybbarde, Improved Slow
*Benefits*: When attacking a Slowed opponent, your first successful attack each round automatically threatens a critical.

----------


## Bhu

I need to chat with some guys about 5e, and I'll have the 5e version of stuff up soon.  In the meantime I'm slowly setting up some sample guilds.  http://minmaxforum.com/index.php?topic=16805.0

----------


## Bhu

very rough draft

*CAT BURGLAR*
_Meow!_

 Cat Burglars originated in an ancient city with a group of Wizard students who had decent power but little patience.  Having flunked out of school, they had turned to theft to support themselves.  While discussing how best to use their powers for gain
while drunk one night, one came up with the idea of changing form into a small cat and appearing before the children of the richer households until one of them adopted him.  He would then scout the place for the group, and they could have advance information where the valuables were and how best to get to them.  Their plan was wildly successful and they became the leaders of a fairly decent Guild until their secret got out. 

Eventually the Cat Burglars art spread to other cities after the original Guild was disbanded.   Many have become adventurers, scouts, and people of a thiefly persuasion.  There are now schools (legitimate or otherwise) where the art can be learned at an early age (i.e. it was originally a Prestige Class but has now become a full Class after many decades).

*CREATING CAT BURGLAR* 
You are best at being a party scout.  Small, sneaky, and difficult to see you blend in every where. Concentrate on new Feats that take advantage of your high Dex  and small Size class.  Cat Burglars are best at not being seen and snitching information (among other things).

*Quick Build* 
Your highest Ability Score will depend on what Class Paths you choose.  Your preferred skills and Background will likewise change depending on your intended abilities.  



```
   Proficiency Bonus  Features
1.    +2     Kitty Form, Purr, Feline Empathy
2.    +2     Kitty Magic
3.    +2     Burglaring
4.    +2     Ability Score Improvement
5.    +3     Enhanced Kitty Form
6.    +3     Kitty Magic
7.    +3     Burglaring
8.    +3     Ability Score Improvement
9.    +4     Enhanced Kitty Form
10.   +4     Kitty Magic
11.   +4     Burglaring
12.   +4     Ability Score Improvement
13.   +5     Enhanced Kitty Form
14.   +5     Kitty Magic
15.   +5     Burglaring
16.   +5     Ability Score Improvement
17.   +6     Enhanced Kitty Form
18.   +6     Kitty Magic
19.   +6     Burglaring
20.   +6     True Kitty
```

*CLASS FEATURES* 
As a Cat Burglar you gain the following features: 

*HIT POINTS* 
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 per Cat Burglar Level
*Hit Points at 1st Level:* 8 + your Constitution Modifier
*Hit Points at Higher Levels:* 1d8 (or 5) + your Constitution Modifier per Cat Burglar Level after 1st

*PROFICIENCIES* 
*Armor:* Light Armor
*Weapons:* Simple Weapons, Sap, Garrote
*Tools:* Thieve's Tools
*Saving Throws:* Dexterity and Charisma
*Skills:* Choose four from Acrobatics, Athletics, Deception, Insight, Intimidation, Investigation, Perception, Performance, Persuasion, Sleight of Hand, Stealth, and Survival.

*EQUIPMENT* 
You start with the following equipment, in addition to the equipment granted by your background: 
[li]_(a)_ a club, or _(b)_ a dagger[/li]
[li]_(a)_ a light crossbow with 20 bolts, or _(b)_ a garrote[/li]
[li]_(a)_ a burglars pack, _(b)_ a dungeoneers pack, or _(c)_ an explorers pack[/li]
[li]Leather armor,  and thieves tools[/li]


*KITTY FORM* 
This is identical to the Druids 2nd Level Wild Shape ability, with 2 exceptions: You can only use it to become a Cat (see MM320), and you don't revert to your normal form when you take damage equal to the hit points of your Kitty Form.  You can use it to appear as any non-magical feline that is Tiny or smaller.

*PURR* 
Over time you have been taught a secret language you can only use in Kitty form.  It is composed of the sounds cats naturally make, and their body language.   Using it two Cat Burglars can have a conversation in front of people without their knowledge.  Other Cat Burglars can understand you regardless of form, so you can even point out a target by, say, rubbing against him in a certain manner while meowing in a specific tone. You also may communicate with other cats as though you had permanent use of the spell Speak With Animals (cats only) at will.  Purr has no written form, and requires your target to be able to either see and/or hear you.  Purr may also be used for Scent Marking,  Effectively this works as being able to cast Personal Mark at will.

*FELINE EMPATHY* 
You permanently gain the benefits of the Animal Friendship spell, but only against felines.  You gain Proficiency with Persuasion against felines who are not Beasts.

*TRUE KITTY* 
At 20th level you can use your Kitty Form an unlimited number of times. Additionally, you can ignore the verbal and somatic components of your Kitty Magic spells, as well as any material components that lack a cost and aren't consumed by a spell.  You now qualify as a cat for purposes of any spell/power/effect that would be beneficial to cats temporarily (this includes spells specific to Beasts such as Animal Growth, because Cats are Beasts).  For purposes of effects that would be detrimental to Cats/Beasts, you are still of your original race.

----------


## Bhu

to be expanded as i make new spells

*KITTY MAGIC LIST*

_0:_ Friends, Mage Hand, Message, Minor Illusion, Prestidigitation, Resistance, Stealth, Thaumaturgy

_1:_ Alarm, Animal Friendship, Assassin's Strike, Beast Bond+, Cause Fear+, Charm Person, Command, Detect Evil and Good, Detect Magic, Detect Munchies, Detect Poison and Disease, Distraction, Dodge, Embrace the Wild, Endure Exposure, Expeditious Retreat, Feather Fall, Fell the Greatest Foe, Find Familiar, Hawkeye, Hunters Mark, Jump, Longstrider, Lorecall, Mobility, Moment of Fear, Nature's Favor, Personal Mark, Purify Food and Drink, Scry Area, Sleep, Speak with Animals, True Strike, You Has A Flavor Too

_2:_ Animal Messenger, Baleful Transposition, Beast Bond*, Beast Sense, Blur, Calm Emotions, Darkness, Darkvision, Detect Thoughts, Enhance Ability, Enthrall, Entice Gift, Find Traps, Hold Person, I Has A Flavor, Invisibility, Knock, Lesser Restoration, Lion's Charge, Locate Animals and Plants, Locate Object, Magic Weapon, Martyr's Smite, Misty Step, Nystul's Magic Aura, Pass Without Trace, Phantasmal Force, Protection from Poison, Scry Portal, See Invisibility, Spider Climb, Subvert Item, Suggestion, Touch of Fatigue

_3:_ A Cat's Revenge, Blink, Clairvoyance, Fear, Greater Darkvision, Haste, Longcat, Nondetection, Remove Curse, Sending, Summon Feline< Touch of Idiocy

_4:_ +3 Cheeseburger, Cat Gravity, Charm Monster+, Compulsion, Dander Blast, Dominate Beast, Do Not Want, Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility, It Was The Dog, Locate Creature, Misdirection, Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum, Nom Nom Nom

_5:_ Aggressive Cat is Aggressive, Basement Cat, Ceiling Cat, Commune with Nature, Defensivie Cat is Defensive, Dominate Person, Far Step+, Happycat, Hold Monster, Hovercat, Legend Lore, Mislead, Modify Memory, Passwall, Pew Pew Pew, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Scrying, Serious Cat, Skill Empowerment+, Velcro Cat

_6:_ Arcane Gate, Find the Death, I See What You Did There, Mass Suggestion, Otto's Irresistible Dance, True Seeing, You Make Kitty Scared

_7:_ Etherealness, Mirage Arcane, Teleport, The Death Purr

_8:_ Dander Explosion, Glibness, Mind Blank, Telepathy

_9:_ Astral Projection, Big Kitty, Dander Tornado, Death from Overcuteness, Foresight, Four Lolcats of the Apocalypse, Gimme A Break Here, Nappy Times, This is Unacceptable, War Kitteh

* Found in Elemental Evil Players Companion
+Found in Xanathar's Guide to Everything

----------


## Bhu

*KITTY MAGIC* 
[pre]
                                         Spells slots per day
Level  Cantrips Known    Spells Known   1st   2nd   3rd   4th

2       3                1                1
3       3                3                2
4       3                4                3
5       3                4                3
6       3                4                3
7       3                5                4     2
8       3                6                4     2
9       3                6                4     2
10      4                7                4     3
11      4                8                4     3
12      4                8                4     3
13      4                9                4     3    2
14      4                10               4     3    2
15      4                10               4     3    2
16      4                11               4     3    3
17      4                11               4     3    3
18      4                11               4     3    3
19      4                12               4     3    3     1
20      4                13               4     3    3     1
[/pre]

*SPELLCASTING* 
When you reach 3rd level, you gain the ability to cast spells. See chapter 10 of the PHBfor the general rules of spellcasting and below for the Kitty Magic spell list.
_Cantrips._ You learn three of your choice from the Kitty Magic spell list. You learn another Kitty Magic cantrip of your choice at 10th level.
_Spell Slots._ The Kitty Magic Spellcasting
table shows how many spell slots you have to cast your spells of 1st level and higher. To cast one of these spells, you must expend a slot of the spell's level or higher. You regain all expended spell slots when you finish a long rest.  For example, if you know the 1st-level spell charm
person and have a 1st-level and a 2nd-level spell slot available, you can cast charm person using either slot.
_Spells Known of 1st-Level and Higher._ You know one 1st-level Kitty Magic spell of your choice, which must be from the Kitty Magic spell list.  The Spells Known column of the Kitty Magic Spellcasting table shows when you learn more Kitty Magic spells of 1st level or higher. Each of these spells must be a Kitty Magic spell of your choice, and must be of a level for which you have spell slots. For instance, when you reach 7th level in this class, you can learn one new spell of 1st or 2nd level. Whenever you gain a level in this class, you can replace one of the Kitty Magic spells you know with another spell of your choice from the Kitty Magic spell list. The new spell must be of a level for which you have spell slots.

*Spell save DC* = 8 + your proficiency bonus +
your Charisma modifier
*Spell attack modifier* = your proficiency bonus +
your Charisma modifier

_Spellcasting Ability._ Intelligence is your spellcasting
ability for your wizard spells, since you learn your
spells through dedicated study and memorization.
You use your Intelligence whenever a spell refers to
your spellcasting ability. In addition, you use your
Intelligence modifier when setting the saving throw
DC for a w izard spell you cast and when making an
attack roll with one.

*AKANEKO CLAN* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*BAD KITTY* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*BREATHSUCKER* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*CABBIT* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*CATNIPPER* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*CHESHIRE CAT* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*CRITTER* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*DARTH PUDDYTATSES* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*FOOF LORD* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*GOOD KITTY* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*OM NOM NOM FU* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 


*WATCHCAT* 
fluff text

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE* 

*PATH FEATURE*

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for the delay, work has imploded and virtually everyone has quit or been fired.  I'm hoping things will get better soon and I can get back on track.

----------


## Bhu

We've hired a bunch of newbies.  Presuming they stay on work on this can continue.  As god is my witness I will participate freely in this forum again.

----------


## Bhu

*BURGLARING* 
Burglaring allows you to choose from a list of abilities that allow you to perform, shall we say, quasi-legal acts.  You can choose one ability you meet the prerequisites for from the following lists at Levels 3, 7, 11, 15, and 19:


*ALWAYS UNDERFOOT*  When you hit a creature with a natural weapon attack in Kitty Form, you can attempt to knock the target down. If the target is at least 2 Size Categories bigger than you, it must make a Strength saving throw (save DC = 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Charisma modifier). On a failed save, you knock the target prone.  

*BLINDSENSE*  (Prerequisite: 15th Level)
If you are able to hear, you are aware of the location of any hidden or invisible creature within 10 feet of you.

*CUNNING ACTION* 
Your quick thinking and agility allow you to move and act quickly. You can take a bonus action on each of your turns in combat. This action can be used only to take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action.

*DANGER SENSE* 
You gain an uncanny sense of when things nearby arent as they should be, giving you an edge when you dodge away from danger.  You have advantage on Dexterity saving throws against effects that you can see, such as traps and spells. To gain this benefit, you cant be blinded, deafened, or incapacitated.

*DEEP HURTING*  (Prerequisite: Sneak Attack)
If you successfully damage an opponent using your Sneak Attack ability, it must make a successful Dexterity Save (save DC = 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Dexterity modifier) or the opponent cannot regain hit points for 1 Minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.

*DISRUPTIVE ATTACK*  (Prerequisite: Sneak Attack)
When you successfully damage an opponent, and would be entitled to add Sneak Attack, you may choose to forego the Sneak Attack damage.  Instead, everyone gains advantage on attack rolls against that target until the end of your next turn.

*ELUSIVE*  (Prerequisite: 19th Level)
You are so evasive that attackers rarely gain the upper hand against you. No attack roll has advantage against you while you aren't incapacitated.

*EVASION*  (Prerequisite: 7th Level) 
You can nimbly dodge out of the way of certain area effects, such as a red dragon's fiery breath or an ice storm spell. When you are subjected to an effect that allows you to make a Dexterity saving throw to take only half damage, you instead take no damage if you succeed on the saving throw, and only half damage if you fail.

*EXPERTISE* 
Choose two of your skill proficiencies, or one of your skill proficiencies and your proficiency with thieves tools. Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make that uses either of the chosen proficiencies.  You can take this up to two times, and choose two proficiencies each time.

*FEIGN DEATH*  (Prerequisite: 15th Level) 
As an immediate action, you can enter a catatonic state in which you appear to be dead. While feigning death, you cannot see or feel anything, but you retain the ability to smell, hear, and otherwise follow what is going on around you.  While under the effect of this ability, you are immune to all Enchantment spells and abilities that mimic them, poison (both poison damage and the poisoned condition), paralysis, stunning, and necrotic damage. Attempts to resuscitate you, such as raise dead or reincarnate, automatically fail, though resurrection and true resurrection immediately end your feign death ability.  Spells and other effects that assess your current condition indicate that you are dead (as do skill or ability checks made for that purpose).   You can remain in the catatonic state indefinitely, though you still require food, water, and air. Emerging from feigned death is a standard action.

*KNOCK OFF BALANCE* 
If you provoke a Reaction from an Opponent, and he misses with the attack (or fails to do whatever the Reaction was meant to do), all attackers have advantage on attack rolls made against him until the end of your next turn.

*RAWR!*  (Prerequisite: Sneak Attack)
Whenever you successfully move at least 20 feet straight toward a creature and then hit it with a melee attack on the same turn, you get your Sneak Attack damage.  The Sneak Attack only applies to the first attack made in the turn if you are allowed to make more than one.

*RELIABLE TALENT*  (Prerequisite: 11th Level) 
You have refined your chosen skills until they approach perfection. Whenever you make an ability check that lets you add your proficiency bonus, you can treat a d20 roll of 9 or lower as a 10.

*ROOF RUNNER* 
A roof runner becomes entirely adept at moving across the tops of buildings, spires, and similar locations. Provided she is wearing light or no armor, the roof runner can move at full speed while traveling across the tops of buildings or similar structures, and takes no penalties on any Dexterity-based Skill checks or saves that might be incurred from moving about on a roof.

*SECOND-STORY WORK*  
You gain the ability to climb faster than normal; climbing no longer costs you extra movement. In addition, when you make a running jump, the distance you cover increases by a number of feet equal to your Dexterity modifier.

*SHARPENED CLAWS*  (Prerequisite: Sneak Attack)
When rolling damage dice, you may re-roll any results of '1', but must keep the results of the new roll.  This includes Sneak Attack dice.  This only works for natural attacks you make in Kitty Form.

*SLIPPERY MIND*  (Prerequisite: 15th Level)
You have acquired greater mental strength. You gain proficiency in Wisdom saving throws

*SLOW FALL*  (Prerequisite: 7th Level)
You can now use your reaction when you fall to reduce any falling damage you take by an amount equal to five times your cat burglar level.

*SNEAK  ATTACK* 
You know how to strike subtly and exploit a foes distraction. Once per turn, you can deal an extra 1d6 damage to one creature you hit with an attack if you have advantage on the attack roll. The attack must use a finesse or a ranged weapon.  You dont need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, that enemy isnt incapacitated, and you dont have disadvantage on the attack roll.  This can be taken multiple times, and the number of dice increases by +1d6 each time.

*SUPREME SNEAK*  (Prerequisite: 11th Level)
You have advantage on a Dexterity (Stealth) check if you move no more than half your speed on the same turn.

*SWAT*  (Prerequisite: Sneak Attack)
If you successfully damage an opponent with a Sneak Attack, your victim cannot make reactions until the beginning of your next turn.

*THIEF'S REFLEXES*  (Prerequisite: 19th Level)
You have become adept at laying ambushes and quickly escaping danger. You can take two Actions during the first round of any combat. You take your first Action at your normal initiative and your second Action at your initiative minus 10. You can't use this feature when you are surprised.

*UNCANNY DODGE*  (Prerequisite: 7th Level)
When an attacker that you can see hits you with an attack, you can use your reaction to halve the attacks damage against you.

*USE MAGIC DEVICE*  (Prerequisite: 15th Level)
You have learned enough about the workings of magic that you can improvise the use of items even when they are not intended for you. You ignore all class, race, and level requirements on the use of magic items.

----------


## Bhu

*ENHANCED KITTY FORM* 
You can become critters besides a Cat (you still only get 2 uses of Kitty Form).  At Levels 5, 9, 13 and 18 you can choose one of the following:

*CAT FACED BABOON* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Cat Faced Baboon (see below for stats).

*CAT FACED MONKEY* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Cat Faced Monkey (see below for stats).

*CAT FACED YETI*  
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Cat Faced Yeti (see below for stats).

*CATFOLK* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Catfolk (see below for stats).

*HUGE CAT*  (Prerequisite: Level 13)
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Huge Cat (see below for stats).

*KATGRRL/KATTBOI* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Katgrrl (see below for stats).

*LARGE CAT*  (Prerequisite: 5th Level)
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Large Cat (see below for stats).  You can use it to appear as any non-magical feline that is Large.

*MEDIUM CAT* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Medium Cat (see below for stats).  You can use it to appear as any non-magical feline that is Medium.

*PIXIE KITTY*  (Prerequisite: 9th Level)
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Pixie Kitty (see below for stats).

*SMALL CAT* 
You can now use Kitty Form to become a Small Cat (see below for stats).  You can use it to appear as any non-magical feline that is Small.

----------


## Fire Tarrasque

I feel like you could do something with Catnarok, the fabeled final war of cats, the great battle of Nyan Cat, Longcat, Ceiling Cat, fighting against Basement Cat, Tacgnol, and Tac Nayn. (Or is it Tac Nyan?)

----------


## Bhu

> I feel like you could do something with Catnarok, the fabeled final war of cats, the great battle of Nyan Cat, Longcat, Ceiling Cat, fighting against Basement Cat, Tacgnol, and Tac Nayn. (Or is it Tac Nyan?)


I do have a few spells up regarding Catnarok, is there something else you had in mind?

----------


## Fire Tarrasque

Not really.

----------


## Bhu

I'll try to think of something whilst I'm working on stuff.  Any abilities you guys would like to see added to Burglaring?

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## DapperReaper

> overcat has been tweaked
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> *NYAN CAT* 
> 
> 
> ...


While I find the idea of Nyan Cat being an epic class awesome, since that way theoretically anyone could become a nyan cat, I wrote it up as a race for pathfinder so you can nyan at level 1(should be easily translatable) 
*Spoiler*
Show


size: small
attributes: dex+2, int-2, chr+2
normal languages
normal land speed
fly speed 30ft
at will color spray


tried to keep it in theme without making it overpowered

----------


## Bhu

with flight and color spray it'd still be +1 LA

----------


## Bhu

My apologies foro this but due to a health scare I've been unable to get as much accomplished this month.  Will post new stuff soon now that I've been declared ok.

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

After discussion elsewhere i have edited and revised small, medium and huge cats.  Gargantuan Cat on the way.

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

Sorry guys, work went to hell for a few weeks.  I''ll have stuff up shortlly

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

I got hit by a truck after being injured at work (I'll be ok, worry not).  Will have stuff soon.

----------


## Bhu

Working on some new backgrounds for 5e that will be cat burglar appropriate.  Will have the first batch soon.

----------


## Bhu

*Burlap Guild Member*
You belong to the infamous Burlap Throat-Wattle Guild.   The Burlap Throat-Wattle in the little town of Burlap is the worlds most infamous dragons only bar.  It is considered neutral territory where Dragons of all species can meet and conduct business, chat, or try to get laid by the bar maids without any fighting or assassination going on.  It's also home to a thriving Cat Burglars Guild, all of whom are the bastard children of dragons and humanoid bar wenches (darn dragon groupies).  The dragons have noticed that their kids and paramours have a thing for cats, but somehow have miraculously not noticed that the cats are some sort of organization.  Or perhaps they've simply been kind enough to not mention it since most of them are their kids.
*Skill Proficiencies:* Deception, Persuasion.
*Languages:* Draconic
*Equipment:* A set of fine clothes, a disguise kit, Guild signet ring, and a belt pouch containing 15 gp

*Feature: Guild Membership* 
As an established and respected member of the Guild, you can rely on certain benefits that membership provides.  Your fellow guild members will provide you with lodging and food if necessary, and pay for your funeral if needed (not to mention a dragon will avenge you). Guilds often wield tremendous political power. If you are accused  f a crime, your guild will support you whether or not a good case can be made for your innocence or the crime is justifiable. You can also gain access to powerful political figures (dragons) through the guild, if you are a member in good standing. Such connections might require the donation of money or magic items to the guilds coffers for dragons who are enemies of your paterfamilias. You must pay dues of 5 gp per month to the guild. If,you miss payments, you must make up back dues to remain in the guilds good graces.

*Suggested Characteristics*
You are famous (more likely infamous) due to the vagaries of interspecies attraction.  Due to your  draconic parent, Gods and other powerful beings interfere with your life.  Generally you are too busy trying to figure out how to monetize this to be afraid.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: I always have a plan for what to do when things go wrong. [/li]
[li]2: I have a joke for every occasion, especially occasions where humor is inappropriate.[/li]
[li]3: Flattery is my preferred trick for getting what I want.[/li]
[li]4: Im a born gambler who can't resist taking a risk for a potential payoff.[/li]
[li]5: To me, a tavern brawl is a nice way to get to know a new city.[/li]
[li]6: Sarcasm and insults are my weapons of choice.[/li]
[li]7: The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I cant do it.[/li]
[li]8: I pocket anything I see that might have some value.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Independence.* I am a free spirit no one tells me what to do. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]2: *Fairness.* I never target people who cant afford to lose a few coins. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]3: *Stoicism.*  I must prove that I can handle myself without the coddling of my family. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]4: *Creativity.* I never run the same con twice. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]5: *People.* Im loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral)[/li]
[li]6: *Aspiration.* Im determined to make something of myself. (Any)[/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: Im trying to pay off an old debt I owe to a generous benefactor.[/li]
[li]2: Dragons have power like few others, and I need to be like them.[/li]
[li]3: I want to be famous, whatever it takes.[/li]
[li]4: I will become the greatest thief that ever lived.[/li]
[li]5: I will do anything to prove myself superior to my hated rival.[/li]
[li]6: I would do anything for the other members of my Guild.[/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: I cant resist a pretty face.[/li]
[li]2: Im convinced of the significance of my destiny, and blind to my shortcomings and the risk of failure.[/li]
[li]3: Im convinced that no one could ever fool me the way I fool others.[/li]
[li]5: I once insulted a noble who still wants my head. It was a mistake that I will likely repeat.[/li]
[li]5: I cant resist swindling people who are more powerful than me.[/li]
[li]6: Despite my best efforts, I am unreliable to my friends.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

Will have more soon.  I'm working overtime to fix my car.  Damn transmissions.

----------


## Bhu

*Carnie*
You're a performer who travels with a carnival or circus.  Perhaps you train bears, or do more physical work like the tightrope.  Either way you entertain the masses, or you work to support those who do.  It all depends on your talents, and how quick to learn you are.  And may the Gods protect anyone who lays a finger on your bear friend.  If he doesn't smoosh them, you will.  You take it personal when people take liberty with your furry companions.  You're equally as loyal to fellow carnies.  Even rival carnivals get more respect than those outside the life.

*Proficiencies:* Deception, Sleight of Hand
*Proficiencies:* Disguise kit, thieves tools
*Equipment:* A small knife, a map of the route the carnival travels, a shovel, a set of common clothes, and a belt pouch containing 10 gp

*Feature: One of Us*
You can always find a place to perform, usually in an inn or tavern but possibly with a circus, at a theater, or even in a noble's court. At such a place, you receive free lodging and food of a modest or comfortable standard (depending on the quality of the establishment), as long as you perform each night. In addition, your performance makes you something of a local figure. When strangers recognize you in a town where you have performed, they typically take a liking to you.

*Suggested Characteristics*
As a traveling carnival worker, you know just about everyone and everything on the circuit you travel.  You know them because you've fleeced the deserving ones, and sometimes helped the poorer ones.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: I always have a plan for what to do when things go wrong. [/li]
[li]2: The common folk love me for my skill and performances. [/li] 
[li]3: The first thing I do in a new place is note the locations of everything valuableor where such things could be hidden. [/li]
[li]4: Flattery is my preferred trick for getting what I want.[/li]
[li]5: I lie about almost everything, even when there's no good reason to.[/li]
[li]6: The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I cant do it. [/li]
[li]7: I'm rather adept at games of skill like darts, or five-finger fillet.[/li]
[li]8: I frequently move from town to town, eager to pursue new marks.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Honor.* I dont steal from others in the trade. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]2: *Fairness.* I never target people who can't afford to lose a few coins. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]3: *Freedom.* Everyone should be free to pursue his or her own livelihood. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]4: *Greed.* I will do whatever it takes to become wealthy. (Evil) [/li]
[li]5: *People.* I like seeing the smiles on people's faces when I perform. That's all that matters. (Neutral)[/li]
[li]6: *Aspiration.* I'm determined to make something of myself. (Any)[/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: Im trying to pay off an old debt I owe to a loan shark. [/li]
[li]2: My ill-gotten gains go to support my carnival troop.[/li]
[li]3: I owe my life to the travelers who took me in when my parents died. [/li]
[li]4: A conceited noble once gave me a horrible beating, and I will take my revenge on any authority I encounter. [/li]
[li]5: I want to be famous, whatever it takes.[/li]
[li]6: I owe my adopted family a great debt for forging me into the person I am today.[/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: I judge others harshly, and myself even more severely. [/li]
[li]2: I have little respect for anyone who has not proven themselves.[/li]
[li]3: I'm convinced that no one could ever fool me the way I fool others.[/li]
[li]4: I have a weakness for the vices of the city, especially hard drink.[/li]
[li]5: I am suspicious of outsiders and expect the worst of them. [/li]
[li]6: I turn tail and run when things look bad. [/li]

----------


## Bhu

*Fallen Noble*
You grew up as a Noble, but have fallen on hard times.  A tragedy robbed you of your title.  Perhaps a rival framed you, or your family was killed and you were forced to abandon your ancestral lands.  Perhaps you were exiled due to deeds either real or perceived.  Whatever the cause, you're on the run now, and desperately trying to hide who you are.  You are either a homeless vagabond, a mercenary, or part of some sort of traveling company.  Whatever lets you move around a lot while concealing your identity.

*Skill Proficiencies:* Deception, Persuasion
*Tool Proficiencies:* One type of gaming set
*Languages:* One of your choice
*Equipment:* One set of traveler's clothes, any one gaming set you are proficient with, poorly wrought maps from your homeland that depict where you are in the world, a small piece of jewelry worth 10 gp from your former life, and a pouch containing 5 gp

*Feature: (New Friends)*
After being chucked out you have found kinship in the wretches and criminals of the cities, or perhaps even local rebels. You can gain information from your many contacts, the infamous and those derelicts beneath notice. You may also gain residency with them in conditions ranging from wretched to comfortable. Unfortunately, there may be a price on your head, and some people cannot afford to be seen with you.

*Suggested Characteristics*
You make sure to hone your skills in dealing with people.  Having them on your side, or being able to conceal your true identity is integral in staying alive.  The spies of your enemies are everywhere.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: My eloquent flattery makes everyone I talk to feel like the most wonderful and important person in the world. [/li]
[li]2: I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me. [/li]
[li]3: I have a strong code of honor or sense of propriety that others don't comprehend.[/li]
[li]4: I would rather make a new friend than a new enemy. [/li]
[li]5: I am incredibly slow to trust. Those who seem the fairest often have the most to hide. [/li]
[li]6: Despite my noble birth, I do not place myself above other folk. We all have the same blood. [/li]
[li]7: Ive enjoyed fine food, drink, and high society among society's elite. Rough living grates on me.[/li]
[li]8: If you do me an injury, I will crush you, ruin your name, and salt your fields.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Respect.* People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect. (Good) [/li]
[li]2: *Freedom.* Chains are meant to be broken, as are those who would forge them. (Chaotic) [/li]
[li]3: *Independence.* I must prove that I can handle myself without the charity of others. (Chaotic) [/li]
[li]4: *Power.* If I can attain more power, no one will tell me what to do. (Evil) [/li]
[li]5: *People.* Im loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral) [/li]
[li]6: *Noble Obligation.* It is my duty to protect and care for the people around me. (Good) [/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: I have a family at the royal court. One day, I hope to see them again. [/li]
[li]2: I will someday get revenge on the corrupt relative who had me cast out.[/li]
[li]3: Something important was taken from me, and I aim to steal it back.[/li]
[li]4: Somewhere out there, I have a child who doesn't know me. I'm making the world better for him or her.[/li]
[li]5: No one else should have to endure the hardships I've been through.[/li]
[li]6: Someone I loved died because of a mistake I made. That will never happen again. [/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: The tyrant who exiled me will stop at nothing to see me killed. [/li]
[li]2: I hide a truly scandalous secret that could ruin my family forever. [/li]
[li]3: I too often hear veiled insults and threats in every word addressed to me, and Im quick to anger. [/li]
[li]4: I have trouble keeping my true feelings hidden. My sharp tongue lands me in trouble.[/li]
[li]5: I turn tail and run when things look bad. [/li]
[li]6: I would kill to acquire a noble title.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

*Far Realms Enthusiast*
You were an average scholar until you stumbled upon Things Man Was Not Meant To Know.  Now cults want you to join them, other cults want you dead, the authorities want you dead, and Godless Abominations from beyond space and time want you for unguessable purposes.  It's gotten so weird your paranoia is out of control.  Is that a cat?  Or is it the psychic projection of a fifth dimensional entity hoping to vie for possession of your meat body?  Who can you trust once reality has shown it's true face?  Definitely not your neighbor.  He talks to goats.  They look like goats anyway.

*Skill Proficiencies:* Arcana, Investigation
*Languages:* Any two, including exotic languages
*Equipment:* A bottle of black ink, a quill, a small knife, an item whose significance is still a mystery to you, a set of common clothes, and a belt pouch containing 10 gp

*Feature: (Loved by the Crazies)*
Thanks to your hanging around and spending copious amounts of cash on cranks, crackpots, conspiracy theorists, cultists and dealers in the unusual, you have a web of questionable contacts in the weirdest places.  You and your adventuring fellows can ask for occasional minor favors, such as a meal and night's lodging.  Also, there will also be plenty of people willing to pay or do favors for access to the esoteric and dangerous knowledge you possess.  On the downside, more mundane people find you spooky, and you may be asked to assist in the occasional ritual dedicated to Those We Do Not Speak Of.

*Suggested Characteristics*
Trust is a luxury you cannot afford.  Many and multiform are the dim horrors of earth, and they all want you for something.  Minion, food, spell components, the list goes on and on.  Then there are their enemies and minions.  And the weirdoes who think you can solve their problems, real or imaginary.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: So long as I have this token from my homeland, I can face any adversity in this strange place.[/li]
[li]2: I like to talk at length about my obsessions.[/li]
[li]3: When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way. [/li]
[li]4: Theres nothing I like more than a good mystery. [/li]
[li]5: I can stare down a Slaad without flinching.[/li]
[li]6: I dont pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds.[/li]
[li]7: Im convinced that people are always trying to steal my secrets.[/li]
[li]8: Ive spent so long in seclusion or among aliens that I have little practical experience dealing with 'normal' people in the outside world.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Knowledge.* The path to power and self-improvement is through knowledge. (Neutral)[/li]
[li]2: *No Limits.* Nothing should fetter the infinite possibility inherent in all existence. (Chaotic) [/li]
[li]3: *Might.* If I become strong, I can take what I wantwhat I deserve. (Evil)[/li]
[li]4: *Power.* I hope to one day rise to the top of my organizations hierarchy. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]5: *Free Thinking.* Inquiry and curiosity are the pillars of progress. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]6: *Destiny.* Nothing and no one can steer me away from my higher calling. (Any) [/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: I sold my soul for knowledge. I hope to do great deeds and win it back. [/li]
[li]2: I have an ancient text that holds terrible secrets that must not fall into the wrong hands. [/li]
[li]3: I owe everything to my mentor  a godless abomination who's probably rotting in the Abyss somewhere.[/li]
[li]4: Should my discovery come to light, it could bring ruin to the world.[/li]
[li]5: Im guilty of a terrible act. I hope I can redeem myself for it.[/li]
[li]6: I seek to preserve a rare text that my enemies consider dangerous and seek to destroy. [/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li][/li]
[li]1: I secretly believe that everyone is beneath me.[/li]
[li]2: I put too much trust in my alien 'friends'.[/li]
[li]3: Im convinced of the significance of my destiny, and blind to my shortcomings and the risk of failure. [/li]
[li]4: I am easily distracted by the promise of information. [/li]
[li]5: Unlocking an ancient mystery is worth the price of a civilization. [/li]
[li]6: The monstrous thing we faced at the Gate still leaves me quivering with fear.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

*Mountain Guide*
You are a professional guide and scout for the local mountain range.  You also double as a rescuer in case of avalanche or someone getting lost.  You know the layout and the lore of the local area well, and can easily steer people out of traps or bad areas.  On the downside this means everyone, invading armies as well, want your services.  On the plus side, you're too valuable to kill.  Who else knows what to do when the men come down with Yeti Fever?  Who else knows how to capitulate the terrible Cannibal Moose Spirits?  You do.  Because you've gone through that particular hell a dozen times over already.

*Skill Proficiencies:* Choose 2: Athletics, Nature or Survival
*Languages:* Any one
*Equipment:* Climber's Kit and a set of Traveling clothes.

*Feature: (Official Guide)*
You are a ranking member of some sort of mountain guide or scouting organization, and can command those of lesser rank (while being required to obey those of higher rank).  In times of emergency, such as avalanches or missing people or war, you may requisition necessary equipment within reason.  Locals and military organizations will be well disposed towards you due to oyour services, and can always give you some minor assistance.

*Suggested Characteristics*
Responsibility and trustworthiness are the creeds of your kind.  Without those no one will hire you, and as such you are the consummate professional.  You take no risks and leave no one behind.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: My friends know they can rely on me, no matter what.[/li]
[li]2: I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me.[/li]
[li]3: If someone is in trouble, Im always ready to lend help. [/li]
[li]4: Nothing can shake my optimistic attitude. [/li]
[li]5: Im confident in my own abilities and do what I can to instill confidence in others. [/li]
[li]6: I'm rude to people who lack my commitment to hard work and fair play.[/li]
[li]7: I feel far more comfortable around animals than people.[/li]
[li]8: I'm well known for my work, and I want to make sure everyone appreciates it. I'm always taken aback when people haven't heard of me.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Community.* It is the duty of all civilized people to strengthen the bonds of community and the security of civilization. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]2: *Responsibility.* It is my duty to respect the authority of those above me, just as those below me must respect mine. (Lawful) [/li]
[li]3: *Independence.* When people follow orders blindly, they embrace a kind of tyranny. (Chaotic) [/li]
[li]4: *Friendship.* Material goods come and go. Bonds of friendship last forever. (Good)[/li]
[li]5: *Live and Let Live.* Ideals arent worth killing over or going to war for. (Neutral) [/li]
[li]6: *Self-Knowledge.* If you know yourself, there's nothing left to know. (Any)[/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: It is my duty to protect my charges. [/li]
[li]2: I became a mountain man to hide from the ones who might still be hunting me. I must someday confront them.[/li]
[li]3: I idolize a hero of the old tales and measure my deeds against that person's.[/li]
[li]4: Everything I do is for the common people. [/li]
[li]5: I protect those who cannot protect themselves.[/li]
[li]6: An injury to the unspoiled wilderness of my home is an injury to me.[/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: My curiosity often gets the better of me. [/li]
[li]2: I have crippling debts that my work barely pays off.[/li]
[li]3: Once someone questions my courage, I never back down no matter how dangerous the situation.[/li]
[li]4: I will never fully trust anyone other than myself.[/li]
[li]5: At a younger age my actions earned me the brand of a criminal, those mistakes haunting me and my fellows even today.[/li]
[li]6: I like keeping secrets and won't share them with anyone.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

*Ninja Clan*
You belong to a clan of fearless political saboteurs.  Well, somewhat fearless.  After all officially you are listed as kill on sight.  Thankfully all those rumors you spread of Ninjas being black clad assassins using highly conspicuous weapons no one else does are paying off.  Everyone sees you as a humble traveler.  Perhaps an entertainer or a monk.  Why would you wear a uniform that makes you stick out when you're a criminal?  What moron would believe that?  Fortunately, you apparently live in a vast sea of morons.

*Skill Proficiencies:* Choose 2: Acrobatics, Athletics, Deception, Intimidation, Performance, Perception, Persuasion, Stealth
*Tool Proficiencies:*  Choose any 2
*Equipment:* A disguise kit, a dagger, a small crumpled note with secrets you stole (could be battle plans, blackmail material, or coordinates to an unknown place), a set of common clothes, and a small pouch with 15gp. 

*Feature: (Clan Member)*
Your Clan acts as your liaison to a network of "interested parties". You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.  Additionally you CClan can also provide you with work and local intelligence, with the caveat that you are required to do their bidding at all times.

*Suggested Characteristics*
You know how to do Bad Things, and there are always people who want Bad Things done.  This simple equation keeps you and your clan employed.  With luck you will eventually enjoy the patronage of the rich and powerful.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: I idolize a particular hero of my clan, and constantly refer to that persons deeds and example.[/li]
[li]2: Im haunted by memories of war. I cant get the images of violence out of my mind. [/li]
[li]3: I believe that anything worth doing is worth doing right. I can't help it  I'm a perfectionist.[/li]
[li]4: I once ran twenty-five miles without stopping to warn to my clan of an approaching orc horde. I'd do it again if I had to.[/li]
[li]5: I'm not prone to idle chatter, and prefer keeping to myself unless the topic's business.[/li]
[li]6: I quickly pick up on local accents and begin imitating them almost immediately.[/li]
[li]7: I'll settle for nothing less than perfection.[/li]
[li]8: I pocket anything I see that might have some value or use.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Logic.* Emotions must not cloud our devotion to doing what needs done, or our logical thinking. (Any)[/li]
[li]2: *Tradition.* The stories, legends, and deeds of the past must never be forgotten, for they teach us who we are. (Lawful)[/li]
[li]3: *Independence.* I must prove that I can handle myself without the assistance of my clan. (Chaotic)[/li]
[li]4: *Power.* Knowledge is the path to power and domination. (Evil) [/li]
[li]5: *Family.* Blood runs thicker than water. (Any)[/li]
[li]6: *Self-Improvement.* The goal of a life of study is the betterment of oneself. (Any) [/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: I will face any challenge to win the approval of my clan. [/li]
[li]2: My ill-gotten gains go to support my clan. [/li]
[li]3: The contract turned sour, and now I find myself yoked to dangerously twisted employers with no way of informing the clan[/li]
[li]4: I am the last of my clan, and it is up to me to ensure their names enter legend.[/li]
[li]5: I will do anything to prove myself superior to my hated rival.[/li]
[li]6: I seek to protect something of great importance to me by keeping it a secret, so you better forget what you just heard.[/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: Now that I've returned to the world, I enjoy its delights a little too much.[/li]
[li]2: I follow orders, even if I think they're wrong.[/li]
[li]3: I remember every insult I've received and nurse a silent resentment toward anyone who's ever wronged me.[/li]
[li]4: My hatred of my enemies is blind and unreasoning. [/li]
[li]5: I obey the clan, even it causes me misery.[/li]
[li]6: I'm horribly jealous of anyone who can outshine my handiwork. Everywhere I go, I'm surrounded by rivals.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

*Darth Puddytat*
You belong to a clan of goofy psychic assassins.  Well, somewhat goofy.  After all officially you are listed as an evil cult.  And technically you are a cult, and most of you definitely cannot be described as good.  I mean, you kill people with your spookity mind powers.  That ain't normal.  

*Skill Proficiencies:* Choose 2: Acrobatics, Arcana, Athletics, Deception, Intimidation, Perception, Persuasion, Stealth
*Tool Proficiencies:* Disguise Kit
*Languages:*  Choose any 1
*Equipment:* A disguise kit, a dagger, a small crumpled note with instructions on your next hit, a set of common clothes, and a small pouch with 15gp. 

*Feature: (Guild Member)*
Your Guild acts as your liaison to a network of "interested parties". You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.  Additionally your Guild can also provide you with work and local intelligence, with the caveat that you are required to do their bidding at all times.

*Suggested Characteristics*
You know how to make people poop their own spleen.  There's always a desperate need for people who can do that.  For some reason people think you're more evil than the skeevy nobles you off though.

*d8     Personality Trait*
[li]1: People are only as trustworthy as you are valuable to them. Always strive to be the most valuable person around..[/li]
[li]2: I am a thrill-seeker, excited by covert and dangerous missions. [/li]
[li]3: Fame is more important to me than money.[/li]
[li]4: By living among violent people, I have become desensitized to violence.[/li]
[li]5: I never admit to my mistakes lest they be used against me.[/li]
[li]6: I am prepared for any eventuality; including the day my usefulness as a saboteur comes to an end.[/li]
[li]7: I might fail, but I will never give up.[/li]
[li]8: You might think I'm a regular guy, but I love a good brawl. Lets me bust out the ole Light Saber.[/li]

*d6     Ideal*
[li]1: *Suspicious* In my experience, everybody has something to hide, and what they hide can usually hurt me. (Any)[/li]
[li]2: *Greed.* I won't risk my life for nothing. I expect some kind of payment. (Any)[/li]
[li]3: *Rule-follower* Regardless as to what you are, everyone should follow the rules. (lawful)[/li]
[li]4: *Power.* Knowledge is the path to power and domination. (Evil) [/li]
[li]5: *Manipulative.* I use my knowledge to blackmail and manipulate others to my own benefit. (Evil)[/li]
[li]6: *Indifferent.* Life is cruel. What's the point in saving people if they're going to die anyway?  (Chaotic) [/li]

*d6     Bond*
[li]1: I want to find my mentor, who disappeared on an assignment some time ago. [/li]
[li]2: Some day i will get revenge on the rival who branded me a traitor. [/li]
[li]3: I pursue power to secure someone's love.[/li]
[li]4: I'm loyal to my mentor first, everything else second.[/li]
[li]5: A powerful person killed someone I love. Some day soon, I'll have my revenge.[/li]
[li]6: Wealth and power mean little without the freedom to kill where and when you want..[/li]


*d6     Flaws*
[li]1: I think too highly of myself, and have an exaggerated sense of self-importance.[/li]
[li]2: My desire for vengeance often gets me into trouble.[/li]
[li]3: I am an aggressive person (For me to win you have to lose), quick to anger, and will keep pressing until I get my way, or making the other person seem at fault.[/li]
[li]4: I have a habit of lying about the most insignificant things.[/li]
[li]5: I complain about everything.[/li]
[li]6: Once i pick a goal, I become obsessed with it to the detriment of everything else in my life.[/li]

----------


## Bhu

Injuries and overtime (everyone is calling off due to the virus) kind of cut my time short this week.  I plan on finally editing the kitty magic section a ways back over the next several weeks.

----------


## Bhu

Does anyone know if there are official 5e stats for the following:

Hellcat, Leonal, Sea Cat
Catfolk, Ghirrash
Dire Puma, Serval
Grimalkin, Legendary Tiger, Swamplight Lynx
Spectral Panther, Wemic
Smilodon
Lynx
Sea Tiger
Crypt Cat, Midnight Cat, Plains Cat
Tressym

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*+3 Cheeseburger*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 ft.
*Components:* V, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
This spell summons a meaty, delicious cheeseburger anywhere within the spells range (usually in front of a lone guard while being cast from hiding).  Creatures of your choice that you can see within range and that can see the burger must make a Wisdom saving throw.  A target automatically succeeds on this saving throw if it cant be charmed. On a failed save, a target is affected by this spell. Targets affected by the spell use as much of their movement as possible to reach the cheeseburger.  The first one to reach it takes his Action to pick up and eat the burger.  Whichever target bites into the burger first must make an additional Wisdom Save, and if it  fails it is Stunned for 1 round.  Once a target bites into the burger the spell ends.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*DANDER BLAST*[/size]
_4th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (60 foot line)
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
A line of strong wind 60 feet long and 10 feet wide blasts from you in a direction you choose for the spells duration. Each creature that starts its turn in the line must succeed on a Strength saving throw or be pushed 15 feet away from you in a direction following the line.

Any creature in the line must spend 2 feet of movement for every 1 foot it moves when moving closer to you.

The gust disperses gas or vapor, and it extinguishes candles, torches, and similar unprotected flames in the area. It also causes protected flames, such as those of lanterns, to extinguish.  Large fires (such as bonfires, a blacksmith's coals, or even a house fire) have a 50% chance to be extinguished by the wind.  Forest or grassland fires are too large to be extinguished by this spell.

As a bonus action on each of your turns before the spell ends, you can change the direction in which the line blasts from you.  Creatures in the area of effect must make a Constitution Saving Throw or be Poisoned for the duration of the spell.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*DO NOT WANT*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You become immensely intimidating for the duration of this spell.  Any creature that comes within 20 ft. of you that can see or hear you must make a Wisdom Saving Throw or drop whatever it is holding and become frightened for the duration.  While frightened by this spell, a creature must take the Dash action and move away from you by the safest available route on each of its turns, unless there is nowhere to move. If the creature ends its turn in a location where it doesnt have line of sight to you, the creature can make a Wisdom saving throw. On a successful save, the spell ends for that creature.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*FOUR LOLCATS OF THE APOCALYPSE (aka Boom!)*[/size]
_9th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 1 Mile
*Components:* V, S, F
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose any 1 point within range, and a massive explosion radiates out from that point in a 160 foot sphere.  Every creature within this area other than yourself must make a Dexterity Saving Throw.  The sphere spreads around corners.  Victims take 40d6 Force damage on a failed Save, or half as much damage on a successful one.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*I HAS A FLAVOR*[/size]
_1st Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
"OMG you taste like ice cream."

Anything tasting your skin/fur (i.e. perhaps by biting you), or smelling you if it has Scent, finds you addictive if it fails a Wisdom Save.  It will spend it's action each round licking you and doing nothing else until the spell ends.  If you attack it or cast another spell on it the spell ends, or until you or one of you companions does something harmful to it.  If you flee it may pursue. Hopefully you will have thought of something for when the spell runs out.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE*[/size]
_6th Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration, you can learn bad things your opponent has done by staring intently at him.  The first round you learn the nature of his most recent crime, or most embarrassing secret, i.e. something they wouldn't want their friends/family/the public to know if they fail a Wisdom Save (the subject gets a Wisdom Save each round you attempt to learn it's secret).  The second round you know the time and place it was committed.  The third round you know who else was there, and what they were doing.  The fourth round you pretty much have all the details you didn't already know.  After that you can learn more embarrassing secrets if you wish.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*IT WAS THE DOG*[/size]
_4th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You create a 20-foot-radius sphere of invisible, nauseating gas centered on an opponent within range, who makes a loud farting noise. The cloud spreads around corners, and its area is heavily obscured. The cloud lingers in the air for the duration.

Each creature that is completely within the cloud at the start of its turn must make a Constitution saving throw against poison. On a failed save, the creature spends its action that turn retching and reeling. Creatures that dont need to breathe or are immune to poison automatically succeed on this saving throw.

-A moderate wind (at least 10 miles per hour) disperses the cloud after 4 rounds. A strong wind (at least 20 miles per hour) disperses it after 1 round.  Observers must make a Wisdom Check against the spells Save DC or assume the subject the noise came from is responsible for the 'attack'.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*LONGCAT*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:*  V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of this spell your reach increases +5 ft.  Cast as a 4th Level spell, your Reach increases +10 ft.  Cast as a 6th Level spell, your Reach increases +15 ft.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*PEW PEW PEW*[/size]
_5th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
"lols"

You unleash 3 Rays of Force against one or more foes, each of which is a separate ranged spell attack roll.  On a hit the target takes 8d6 Force damage.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE*[/size]
_9th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Sight
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Make a successful ranged spell attack.  On a successful hit, the opponent takes 40d6 Force damage.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*YOU HAS A FLAVOR TOO*[/size]
_1st Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Your victim becomes particularly tasty for the duration of the spell.  Should anything bite him they must make a Wisdom Save, or decide to concentrate exclusively on him in combat as they simply must eat him.  They will ignore other targets (but can still flee if doing so would put them in danger of death or capture).  They also gain a +1 Morale Bonus on attack and damage rolls against him.  Material component is a bit of tasty food.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*YOU MAKE KITTY SCARED*[/size]
_6th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
This spell must be cast while you are being attacked/threatened/being targeted by a spell from an opponent.  Up to 12 beings in the area of effect must make a Wisdom Save or be enraged at your opponent for scaring the poor defenseless Kitty. They will do whatever is necessary to protect you from him, including attacking, even if the opponent is obviously out of their league.  They will continue to attack even if you flee the area to "buy you time".  Once they are at half or hit points or less they get another save to break out of the spell.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*A CAT'S REVENGE*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose 1 target within range.  It must make a Constitution Saving Throw or violently cough up a hairball, leaving it Stunned for 1 round


[size=12pt]*AGGRESSIVE CAT IS AGGRESSIVE*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell, you gain Advantage with the following: Attack rolls, Concentration Saving Throws, and Intimidation Skill Checks.  The speed of your primary means of mobility (usually either land or swim movement) increases by an additional 10 feet.  Successful attacks you make do an additional 1d damage once per round.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.


[size=12pt]*BASEMENT CAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Charisma Saving Throws and with Perception and Stealth Skill Checks.  You are also surrounded by a 15 foot radius sphere of Darkness (as per the spell) for the spells duration, which you can see through.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CEILING CAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Wisdom Saving Throws and with Insight and Investigation Skill Checks. Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells, with the exception of Scorching Ray.

[size=12pt]*DEFENSIVE CAT IS DEFENSIVE*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Dexterity Saving Throws and with Perception and Stealth Skill Checks. You also gain a +5 Bonus to AC.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## DracoDei

You've got some unparsed code there... actually in every post on this page (don't know about before that).

Also, I see you are now (at least somewhat) brewing for 5e. Done it myself, even if it isn't my favorite edition.




> [size=12pt]*AGGRESSIVE CAT IS AGGRESSIVE*[/size]
> _5th Level Transmutation_
> *Casting Time:* 1 Action
> *Range:* Self
> *Components:* V, S, M
> *Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
> Upon casting this spell, you gain Advantage with the following: Attack rolls, Concentration Saving Throws, and Intimidation Skill Checks.  The speed of your primary means of mobility (usually wither land or swim movement) increases by an additional 10 feet.  Successful attacks you make do an additional 1d damage once per round.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.


I would suggest removing the word "wither" or MAYBE "usually" in side the parentheses.

----------


## Bhu

Hi Draco!! Long time no see!

----------


## DracoDei

> Hi Draco!! Long time no see!


Yeah... I sorta drifted away. I've been TRYING to actually run a 3.5 game on Discord after I got hair-pullingly frustrated with the 5e games that people were running on that server. Player turn-over has been high. (please join if you can? See link in sig for details.) My latest contributions here have been to the revived "Age of Warriors" project.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*HAPPYCAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Charisma Saving Throws and with Perform and Persuasion Skill Checks.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells, with the exception of Charm Person or Charm Monster.


[size=12pt]*HOVER CAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Dexterity Saving Throws and Perception or Stealth Skill Checks.  You also gain a Flight speed of 60 feet for the duration. When the spell ends, the target falls if it is still aloft, unless it can stop the fall.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## Bhu

> You've got some unparsed code there... actually in every post on this page (don't know about before that).
> 
> Also, I see you are now (at least somewhat) brewing for 5e. Done it myself, even if it isn't my favorite edition.
> 
> 
> I would suggest removing the word "wither" or MAYBE "usually" in side the parentheses.


I has fixed!

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*SERIOUS CAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma Saving Throws.  Additionally, any creature within 30 feet of you is subject to a Calm Emotions spell.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

[size=12pt]*VELCRO CAT*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Grapple, Athletics and Acrobatics Checks.  You can Pin opponents as though you had the Grappler Feat, and your Strength Score improves by +2 for the duration of the spell.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CAT BURGLARING*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Upon casting this spell you gain Advantage with Investigation, and Sleight of Hand Checks.  You also gain Advantage with Dexterity Checks meant to pick locks or disable traps, and gain Uncanny Dodge and Evasion (these are identical to the Rogue Abilities of the same name).  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## Bhu

Hadda translate some old spells to 5e

[size=12pt]*ASSASSIN'S STRIKE*[/size]
_1st Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minutes
Your Sneak Attack Dice increase by 1 for the duration of the spell.  This does not provide Sneak Attack Dice if you do not already have them.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd or 4th level, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 8 hours. When you use a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 24 hours.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster

[size=12pt]*BALEFUL TRANSPOSITION*[/size]
_2nd Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose one creature within 30 feet.  It must make a Wisdom Save, or the two of you switch places, and he is Incapacitated for 1 round.  This movement does not provoke opportunity attacks.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*DISTRACTION*[/size]
_1st Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
One target within the spells range must make a Willpower Save or be at Disadvantage on Wisdom Checks and Saves for the duration of the spell.  The target also loses the use of Reactions for the duration.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Sorcerer, Warlock

[size=12pt]*DODGE*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V
*Duration:* 1 Round
Your movement this round provokes no Opportunity Attacks.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Eldritch Knight, Ranger

[size=12pt]*EMBRACE THE WILD*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell you gain advantage on Perception Checks.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Ranger

[size=12pt]*ENDURE EXPOSURE*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 8 Hours
You gain advantage on Constitution Checks against extreme cold or heat, frigid water, etc (see page 110 dmg).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Ranger

[size=12pt]*ENTICE GIFT*[/size]
_2nd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 Round
Choose 1 creature within the spells range.  If that creature fails a Wisdom Save, it immediately approaches you and gives you wjatever it is holding in it's hand as it's next Action.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*FELL THE GREATEST FOE*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutatuin_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, your weapon attacks do +2d6 damage if your opponent's Size Category is larger than you (i.e. if you're Medium, any creature that is Large or larger).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Eldritch Knight, Cleric, Paladin

[size=12pt]*GREATER DARKVISION*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch 
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* 8 Hours
This is identical to the Darkvision spell, but you can also see in magical Darkness, such as a Darkness spell.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Druid, Ranger, Wizard

[size=12pt]*HAWKEYE*[/size]
_1st Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell you are no longer at disadvantage when attacking with a ranged weapon at long range.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Ranger

[size=12pt]*LION'S CHARGE*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V
*Duration:* 1 Round
You must move at least 20 feet straight toward a creature and then hit it with a weapon attack on the same turn as part of this spell, and that target must succeed on a  Strength saving throw or be knocked prone. If the target is prone, you can make one additional weapon attack against it as a bonus action.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Ranger

[size=12pt]*LORECALL*[/size]
_1st Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 Round
For the duration of the spell, you gain Proficiency with one Skill you don't have Proficiency in.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Ranger

[size=12pt]*MARTYR'S SMITE*[/size]
_2nd Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self 
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell your opponents gain Advantage on Combat against you, and you get Advantage in Combat against them.  Your weapons attack does maximum damage if your attack roll is successful (this includes both weapon damage and dice from other sources).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Paladin

[size=12pt]*MISDIRECTION*[/size]
_3rd Level Illusion_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Choose one living target within 30 feet (this can include plants or fungi).  For the duration of the spell, and Divination spells cast on you give the information of the target instead (and vice versa).  For example, a human Wizard casts this on a Skeleton.  Detect Evil and Good is cast on the Skeleton, but it does not register as Undead, while the Wizard would.  
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*MOBILITY*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Your Movement is unaffected by difficult terrain.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid. Eldritch Knight, Ranger

[size=12pt]*MOMENT OF FEAR*[/size]
_1st Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* 1 Round
One target within range of the spell must make a Wisdom Save or all attacks on him have Advantage until the beginning of your next turn.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd Level, it's duration changes to Concentration, up to 1 Minute.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Warlock

[size=12pt]*NATURE'S FAVOR*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, one Beast you choose can use your proficiency bonus on attacks instead of it's own.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Ranger

[size=12pt]*PERSONAL MARK*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 24 Hours
You leave a mark that is only visible to certain other beings.  It can be a message of up to 6 letters.  You may choose from one of the following options:

1: Only beings who have the same class you do (Wizard for example).
2: Only creatures of a certain Type.
3: Only members of a specific Guild, group or organization.
4: Only beings you have known personally for more than a week.
5: You can make it a Scent Mark, and it can only be detected by beings with Keen Scent.

Regardless of what option you take, certain spells or effects such as See Invisibility Truesight reveal the mark.  They do not, however, reveal the message.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Any

[size=12pt]*SCRY AREA*[/size]
_1st Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 20 foot radius, centered on you
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You gain advantage on Investigation checks for the duration of the spell.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Wizard

[size=12pt]*SCRY PORTAL*[/size]
_2nd Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You automatically know if there are any hidden doors, false bottoms in drawers, hidden compartments etc within the spells range.  You do not know their exact location, but you do gain a sense for how dangerous opening one may be.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Wizard

[size=12pt]*STEALTH*[/size]
_Illusion cantrip_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* S
*Duration:* 1 Hour
For the duration of the spell, one opening of your choice makes absolutely no sound if it is opened or closed.  This can be a door, window, gate, drawer, chest lid, and so on.  Damage to the object still makes noise, however.  Optionally this can be cast before attempting an attack or using an object, and no sound is made for that Action.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Bard

[size=12pt]*SUBVERT ITEM*[/size]
_2nd Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You attune yourself to one item by casting this spell.  Until the spell end you always know the location and condition of this item.   Detect Magic will reveal an aura around this item for the spells duration, as will Truesight.  The caster can make a DC Perception Check to overhear anything said within 10 feet of the item for the spells direction.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd or 4th level, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 8 hours. When you use a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 24 hours.
Appropriate Spell Lists:Arcane Trickster, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*TOUCH OF FATIGUE*[/size]
_2nd Level Necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You touch a creature, and the target of your spell must make a Constitution Saving Throw or receive 1 Level of Exhaustion.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 3rd or 4th level, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 8 hours. When you use a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can maintain your concentration on the spell for up to 24 hours.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*TOUCH OF IDIOCY*[/size]
_3rd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1  Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
One creature you touch must make an Intelligence saving throw.  If it fails it gains disadvantage with all Attack rolls, saving throws and skill checks based on Intelligence or Charisma.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*BITE OF THE WERETIGER*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
This is identical to the Shapechange spell, with the exception that you may only become a Tiger.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid

[size=12pt]*BREAK ENCHANTMENT*[/size]
_3rd Level Abjuration (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose any one creature within range under the effect that allows a Saving Throw at the end of each round (Hold Person for example), or that allow for a new Save under certain circumstances (such as Dominate Beast.  The next Saving Throw the target creature is allowed to make against the spell currently influencing, that Save is automatically successful and the spell ends.  If the creature is under the effect of multiple spells, the lowest level spell goes first.  If there is a tie choose a random spell.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Cleric, Paladin, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*CHARM MONSTER*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 8 Hours
This is identical to Charm Person, but it is not restricted by creature type.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 1st. The creatures must be within 30 feet of each other when you target them.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Bard, Druid, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*CLAWS OF DARKNESS*[/size]
_2nd Level Necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of this spell your unarmed strikes do 1d8 Necrotic damage, and you are proficient with your unarmed strikes.  As a Bonus Action you can extend the claws, allowing you to make reach attacks with your unarmed strikes.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*DEMAND*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Unlimited
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 8 Hours
This is otherwise identical to the Sending spell, except that it may contain a Suggestion (see the Suggestion spell for details).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Cleric, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*DISPLACER FORM*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell you gain the form of a Displacer Beast (this otherwise works like the Shapechange spell).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Sorcerer, Wizard

[size=12pt]*EVIL GLARE*[/size]
_7th Level Necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the spells duration, your eyes become an inky void imbued with dread power. One creature of your choice within 60 feet of you that you can see must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or be Paralyzed for the duration. On each of your turns until the spell ends, you can use your action to target another creature but cant target a creature again if it has succeeded on a saving throw against this casting of Evil Glare.  At the end of each of its turns, the target can make another Wisdom saving throw. On a success, the spell ends on the target.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Cleric, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*FIERCE PRIDE OF THE BEASTLANDS*[/size]
_8th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 90 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You summon three Celestial Lions that appear in unoccupied spaces that you can see within range.  A summoned creature disappears when it drops to 0 hit points or when the spell ends. The summoned creatures are friendly to you and your companions. Roll initiative for the summoned creatures as a group, which has its own turns. They obey any verbal commands that you issue to them (no action required by you). If you dont issue any commands to them, they defend themselves from hostile creatures, but otherwise take no actions. The GM has the creatures statistics (which are listed below).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Cleric, Sorcerer, Wizard

[size=12pt]*HIDE THE PATH*[/size]
_6th Level Abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* 8 Hours
You create a ward against divination that protects up to 40,000 square feet of floor space to a height of 30 feet above the floor. For the duration, creatures casting a Divination spell within this spells area (or attempting to use one to perceive something within this area) must make a DC 16 ability check using their spellcasting ability, or the spell fails.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Cleric, Druid

[size=12pt]*KNOW VULNERABILITIES*[/size]
_4th Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose one creature within range.  It must make an Intelligence Saving Throw or you know any Resistances or Immunities it has.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Bard, Cleric

[size=12pt]*NIGHTSTALKERS TRANSFORMATION*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell you gain the following: Proficiency on Dexterity Saves, Proficiency on all Skill Checks based off of Dexterity or Wisdom, and Proficiency with the following weapons: Simple weapons, hand crossbows,  longswords, rapiers, shortswords.  You also gain 3 Sneak Attack dice and Evasion (see the Rogue in the PHB).
Appropriate Spell Lists: Sorcerer, Wizard

[size=12pt]*SHADOW CACHE*[/size]
_2nd Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
For the duration of this spell you may hide small, non living objects in a shadowy pocket dimension accessible only to you.  You can place as many objects as you want, but the maximum size of the pocket is a 1 foot cube, and hiding or retrieving an item is an Action.  Once the spell ends, all items are placed on the ground in the square you occupy.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Arcane Trickster, Wizard

[size=12pt]*SHOUT*[/size]
_4th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (30 ft. Cone)
*Components:* V
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You unleash an ear-splitting scream, and any creatures within range must make a Constitution Save.  A failed save means taking 5d8 thunder damage, while a successful one takes half damage.  A creature made of inorganic material such as stone, crystal or metal has disadvantage on this saving throw.  
*At Higher Levels:* If cast as a 5th Level of higher spell, it does an additional d8 damage per slot level above 4th.  At 6th Level or higher, creatures who fail the saving throw are also deafened.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Bard, Sorcerer, Warlock, Wizard

[size=12pt]*TREMORSENSE*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
For the duration of the spell you gain Tremorsense with a range of 30 feet.
Appropriate Spell Lists: Druid, Ranger, Sorcerer

----------


## Morph Bark

_pops in_

Absolutely amazing to see you still going, Bhu! Love the 5e updates to your work.

----------


## Bhu

omg long time no see!!!

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CAT GRAVITY*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You have Advantage on Strength (Athletics) checks meant to Grapple opponents for the duration of this spell.  Creatures you successfully Grapple also become Prone.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*DANDER EXPLOSION*[/size]
_8th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (60 Ft. Radius)
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Instantaneous
There is an explosion of cat dander, centered on the hex you occupy.  Everything in the Radius must make a Constitution Saving Throw or gain one Level of Exhaustion and be Stunned.  The Stunned creature gains another Constitution Saving Throw each round at the end of it's turn.  If it succeeds, it is no longer Stunned. Vision is completely obscured in the area of the explosion of fur for the round of the spells casting, and the round afterwards.  Anything attacking something in the spells Area of Effect is at Disadvantage on the Attack roll.  Anything in the area of effect must also make a Dexterity Saving throw or be knocked prone as well.  Material component is a hunk of cat fur from a large cat such as a lion or tiger.


[size=12pt]*GIMME A BREAK HERE*[/size]
_9th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You can beg the Gawds for a favor when you're on hard times.  The basic use of this spell is to duplicate any spell of 6th Level or lower so long as it's pertinent to your current problem.  For example if you're cornered in a dungeon you  could use this to cast a spell to attack them, to summon help or attack them.  You couldn't cast Awaken though.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*NAPPY TIMES*[/size]
_9th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* 8 hours
You know the mother of all Sleep spells.  Choose a point  within the spells range, and every creature within a 60 ft. radius of effect becomes Unconscious for the  duration of the spell, until the sleeper takes damage, or until someone takes an Action to wake them up.  Unlike Sleep, creatures immune to being Charmed are not immune to this effect.  Material component is a pinch of chamomile and kava kava herbs.

[size=12pt]*NOM NOM NOM*[/size]
_4th Level Necromancy_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
If this spell is cast on you, all opponents who have a Bite attack as a Natural Weapon get a Critical Hit every time they roll an 18 or higher, and they gain Advantage on attack rolls with their Bite..  It may be removed by the same means as a Bestow Curse spell. 
*At Higher Levels:* If you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, the duration is concentration, up to 10 minutes. If you use a spell slot of 6th level or higher, the duration is 8 hours. If you use a spell slot of 7th level or higher, the duration is 24 hours. If you use a 9th level spell slot, the spell lasts until it is dispelled. Using a spell slot of 5th level or higher grants a duration that doesnt require concentration.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*DEATH FROM OVERCUTENESS*[/size]
_9th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up 10 1 Minute
You are the cutest thing alive. All will fall before you.  You tap into the power of Kitty and briefly become an avatar of cuteness. Woe be to all on who you focus your fuzzy attention.  Each creature in a 30-foot-radius sphere centered on a point of your choice within range must make a Wisdom saving throw. On a failed save, the creature becomes charmed for the duration. While charmed by this spell, the creature is incapacitated and has a speed of 0.  At the end of each of the charmed creature's turns, it must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or take 4d10 psychic damage.  If it dies, the targets skull asplodes from cuteness overload, releasing a spray of rainbows and butterflies.  On a successful save, the target fails to grasp the universal force you represent, proving they dont appreciate you or cats in general, and the spell ends for that creature.


[size=12pt]*THE DEATH PURR*[/size]
_s7th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
This spell begins with you purring.  This deep purr eventually begins to expand outwards and vibrate apart everything in it's area of effect.  Everything within 60 feet of you must make a Constitution Save each round they remain within the spells range.  On the first failed Save, targets are knocked Prone, and Stunned for 1 Round.  On the second Save, targets are Stunned 1 Round and take 10d6 Sonic damage.  Every round they fail a Save after the second, they are Stunned 1 Hour.


[size=12pt]*DETECT MUNCHIES*[/size]
_1st Level Divination (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
For the duration, you can sense the presence and location of edible things within 30 feet of you. You also identify the kind of food, edible plant or creature, or formerly edible creature in each case.
The spell can penetrate most barriers, but it is blocked by 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I've learned a bit  more about doing classes and monsters in 5E, so the previous few pages will be undergoing some edits.

----------


## gooddragon1

Bhu, do you have experience with homebrewing 5e base classes? Specifically with custom design spells?

On second thought, maybe I should do this myself, but since you've posted 5e content, I can look at that and others.

----------


## Bhu

> Bhu, do you have experience with homebrewing 5e base classes? Specifically with custom design spells?
> 
> On second thought, maybe I should do this myself, but since you've posted 5e content, I can look at that and others.


I've got some.  I'm starting to experiment with 5e stuff now

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

Caterwaul by Debihuman

----------


## Bhu

this is the Fiend Folio one

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

I'll have some spells up soon.  This week has been massive drama, and I'm way behind.

----------


## Bhu

formerly the Dire Kitty

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*BIG KITTY*[/size]
_9th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Target:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (a handful of Giant Tiger fur)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour.
You assume the form of a Giant Cat for the Duration. The new form has a Challenge rating equal to your level. 

Your game Statistics are replaced by the Statistics of the Cat, though you retain your Alignment and Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma scores You also retain all of your skill and saving throw Proficiencies, in addition to gaining those of the Cat, If the Cat has the same Proficiency as you, and the bonus listed in its Statistics is higher than yours, use the Cat's bonus in place of yours. 

You assume the Hit Points and Hit Dice of the new form. When you revert to your normal form, you return to the number of Hit Points you had before you transformed. If you revert as a result of dropping to 0 Hit Points, any excess damage carries over to your normal form. As long as the excess damage doesn't reduce your normal form to 0 Hit Points, you aren't knocked Unconscious.

You retain the benefit of any features from your class, race, or other source and can use them, provided that your new form is physically capable of doing so. You can't use any Special Senses you have (for example, darkvision) unless your new form also has that sense. You can only speak if the creature can normally speak.

When you transform, you choose whether your Equipment falls to the ground, merges into the new form, or is worn by it. Worn Equipment functions as normal. The DM determines whether it is practical for the new form to wear a piece of Equipment, based on the creature's shape and size. Your Equipment doesn't change shape or size to match the new form, and any Equipment that the new form can't wear must either fall to the ground or merge into your new form. Equipment that merges has no Effect in that state.


This allows for a CR 17-20 cat, so I'm working on that now.

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

Looks like not as many of these are as summonable as i thought



*SUMMON FELINE*
_3rd Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You summon feline creatures that appear in unoccupied spaces that you can see within range. Choose one of the following options for what appears:

    One feline creature of challenge rating 2 or lower
    Two feline creatures of challenge rating 1 or lower
    Four feline creatures of challenge rating 1/2 or lower
    Eight feline creatures of challenge rating 1/4 or lower

A summoned creature disappears when it drops to 0 hit points or when the spell ends.

The summoned creatures are friendly to you and your companions. Roll initiative for the summoned creatures as a group, which have their own turns. They obey any verbal commands that you issue to them (no action required by you). If you don't issue any commands to them, they defend themselves from hostile creatures, but otherwise take no actions.

The GM has the creatures' statistics. You can see some sample creatures below.

CR 0: Cat, Jana-Qitat, Marine Cat

CR 1/8: Dire Kitty, Little Spookity Kitty, Luck Eater, Lynx, Sand Cat, Serval

CR 1/4: Cat-Bee, Cogre, Giant Cat, Grimalkin, Panther, Spectral Panther

CR 1/2: Big Spookity Kittty, Change Cat, Cheetah

CR 1: Caterwaul (both versions), Cath Shee, Elven Cat, Giant Panther, Guardian Familiiar, Jana-Nimr, Lion, Tiger, Wemic

CR 2: Kamadan, Sabre-toothed Tiger, Snow Tiger, Swamplight Lynx

*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using certain higher-level spell slots, you choose one of the summoning options above, and more creatures appear: twice as many with a 6th-level slot and three times as many with an 8th-level slot.





*WAR KITTEH*
_9th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Target:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You assume the form of a War Cat for the Duration. The new form has a Challenge rating equal to your level.

Your game Statistics are replaced by the Statistics of the Cat, though you retain your Alignment and Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma scores You also retain all of your skill and saving throw Proficiencies, in addition to gaining those of the Cat, If the Cat has the same Proficiency as you, and the bonus listed in its Statistics is higher than yours, use the Cat's bonus in place of yours.

You assume the Hit Points and Hit Dice of the new form. When you revert to your normal form, you return to the number of Hit Points you had before you transformed. If you revert as a result of dropping to 0 Hit Points, any excess damage carries over to your normal form. As long as the excess damage doesn't reduce your normal form to 0 Hit Points, you aren't knocked Unconscious.

You retain the benefit of any features from your class, race, or other source and can use them, provided that your new form is physically capable of doing so. You can't use any Special Senses you have (for example, darkvision) unless your new form also has that sense. You can only speak if the creature can normally speak.

When you transform, you choose whether your Equipment falls to the ground, merges into the new form, or is worn by it. Worn Equipment functions as normal. The DM determines whether it is practical for the new form to wear a piece of Equipment, based on the creature's shape and size. Your Equipment doesn't change shape or size to match the new form, and any Equipment that the new form can't wear must either fall to the ground or merge into your new form. Equipment that merges has no Effect in that state.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*SUMMON FELINE SWARM*[/size]
_4th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You call forth a swarm of magical cats. It manifests in an unoccupied space that you can see within range. This creature swarm uses the Cat Swarm stat block. The creature disappears when it drops to 0 hit points or when the spell ends.

The creature is an ally to you and your companions. In combat, the creature shares your initiative count, but it takes its turn immediately after yours. It obeys your verbal commands (no action required by you). If you dont issue any, it takes the Dodge action and uses its move to avoid danger.

*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 4th level or higher, use the higher level wherever the spells level appears in the stat block.

*Cat Swarm* _Medium swarm of Tiny Fey_

*Armor Class:* 12 + the level of the spell (natural armor)

*Hit Points:* 30 + 10 for each spell level above 4th

*Speed:* 40 ft.

*Str:* 5
*Dex:* 15
*Con:* 14
*Int:* 11
*Wis:* 14
*Cha:* 16

*Damage Resistances:* Bludgeoning, Piercing, Slashing

*Condition Immunities:* Charmed, Frightened, Grappled, Paralyzed, Petrified, Prone, Restrained, Stunned

*Senses:* Darkvision 60 ft., Keen Smell (The cats have advantage on Wisdom (Perception) checks that rely on smell), passive perception 12.

*Languages:* Purr, understands the language you speak

*Proficiency Bonus:* equals your bonus

*Actions:*

*Bites.* _Melee Weapon Attack:_ your spell attack modifier to hit, reach 5 ft., one target in the swarms space. Hit: 2d6 + the spells level piercing damage + 1d6 force damage.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*A HERD OF WILDEBEESTS THUNDERS ACROSS THE PLAINS OF THE SERENGETI*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Any sound your target makes is amplified so loudly that it can be heard for miles.  If he fails a Charisma Saving Throw, he fails all Dexterity (Stealth) Checks for the Duration of the spell.  Best cast in dungeons that have lots of wandering monsters attracted by sound.  Listen rolls made within 30 ft. of the target have Disadvantage on all Wisdom (Perception Checks) to hear anything but him.  Anyone adjacent to the target is Deafened until they move away.

[size=12pt]*BUG BOMB*[/size]
_4th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You unleash a cloud of toxic white gas, causing everything in a 30 ft. radius centered on a point in range to make a Constitution Save.  When a creature moves into the spells area for the first time on a turn or starts its turn there, that creature must succeed on a Constitution saving throw or take 4d10 Poison damage and be Poisoned for 1 Minute.


[size=12pt]*CATACLYSM*[/size]
_9th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 10 Minutes
*Range:* 1 Mile
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 Week
Cataclysm takes 10 minutes to cast, and another 10 minutes to take effect.  Weather within 8 miles of you changes to a preset condition.  For the duration of the spell the precipitation is stage 4, temperature is stage 4, and winds are stage 2 (see Control Weather spell).  Ostensibly this has no immediate effect, but very soon it causes massive flooding.  You can dismiss this spell at anytime before the duration ends.


[size=12pt]*CATALEPSY*[/size]
_6th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 120 ft.
*Components:* V, S, M (iron rod)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Choose a creature that you can see within range. The target must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or be paralyzed for the duration. This spell has no effect on undead. The victim goes rigid and cannot move, and can be posed to hold any position.


[size=12pt]*CATAMOUNT*[/size]
_7th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 10 Minutes
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
This is identical to Find Greater Steed, except it summons a pair of Swamplight Lynxes to serve as mounts/pack animals.


[size=12pt]*CATAPLEXY*[/size]
_5th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
The victim becomes extremely weak and his speech and vision are impaired. Choose a creature that you can see within range. The target must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or be Stunned for the duration, and fall Prone. This spell has no effect on undead. At the end of each of its turns, the target can make another Wisdom saving throw. On a success, the spell ends on the target.


[size=12pt]*CATAPULT*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Your target is flung 60 feet into the air if he fails a Dexterity Save, and takes subsequent falling damage when it comes back down, ending it's turn prone.  If it encounters an object on the way up it takes an additional 1d6 damage.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, the target travels an additional +10 feet for each slot level above 4th.

----------


## Bhu



----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CATARACT*[/size]
_4th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 feet
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Your target suddenly goes blind while being hit with several hundred pounds of water that falls from the sky.  Choose one creature that you can see within range to make a Constitution saving throw. If it fails, the target is either blinded for the duration. At the end of each of its turns, the target can make a Constitution saving throw. On a success, the spell ends.  It also takes 6d6 bludgeoning damage from the water the first round of the spell, and has to make a Strength Saving Throw or be knocked prone.  Any fires in the square, or adjacent squares, are extinguished.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, the bludgeoning damage increases by 1d8 for each slot level above 4th.


[size=12pt]*CATCALL*[/size]
_5th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute.
As you jeer your primary target, any creature within 20 feet of it must make a Wisdom Save, or their attitude towards it turns Hostile for the duration of the spell.  Given a choice of targets in a fight, they will attack it, unless they are forced to defend themselves from attack by another.  If the primary target  fails his Save, he doesn't attack himself, but does have Disadvantage on Charisma (Deception or Persuasion) Checks.


[size=12pt]*CATFIGHT*[/size]
_5th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Choose two creatures within the spells range, who are no more than 30 feet apart, to make a Wisdom saving throw.  If either fail, they perceive the other as a mortal enemy, and will attack them to the exclusion of all else.


[size=12pt]*CATNAP*[/size]
_1st Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 1 round
Choose one target within the spells range to make a Wisdom Save, or be knocked unconscious for 1 round.  Undead and creatures immune to being charmed aren't affected by this spell.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CAT SCRATCH FEVAH*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self 
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
This spell is only good if you have claws.  For the duration of the spell, if you successfully damage a creature with your claws it must make a Constitution Save or be Poisoned for the duration of the spell.  The target gets another Saving Throw each round to end this effect.


[size=12pt]*CATSPLOSION*[/size]
_9th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Sight
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You choose any empty square you can see.  A portal opens, violently spewing forth torrents of cats, effecting a radius of 360 feet.  All empty squares in this area now contain 4 Cats.  Other creatures within this area are required to make a Dexterity Save, or take 40d6 Slashing damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.  Targets who fail the Save are also knocked Prone.  The cats remain when the portal closes, and are not under the casters control.


[size=12pt]*CATSUIT*[/size]
_2nd Level Illusion_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:*
*Duration:* V, S, M
You change the way the target appears to spells and magical effects that detect creature types, such as a paladin's Divine Sense or the trigger of a symbol spell. The target looks like an appropriately sized cat to all observers.   Spells and magical effects treat the target as if it were a creature of that type.  The target cannot even explain what is happening, as the illusion covers his speech as well.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*CATWALK*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
For the duration of the spell, you gain Advantage on Strength (Athletics), and Dexterity (Acrobatics and Stealth)  Checks.


[size=12pt]*FLEA AND TICK SPRAY*[/size]
_4th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Your hand spews forth a mass of poisonous, white fog in a 60 foot cone.  Each creature in that area must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 10d4 poison damage and another 5d4 poison damage at the end of its next turn. On a successful save, a creature takes half the initial damage and no damage at the end of its next turn.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, the initial damage increases by 2d4 for each slot level above 4th.


[size=12pt]*FOOF NINJA*[/size]
_6th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, the recipient gains a +2 to AC, and Advantage on all Attack rolls, Ability Checks and Saving Throws against opponents who are bigger than yourself.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*JAGGED TOOTH*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
Choose one creature within the spells range that has natural weapons.  Attacks with those weapons score a Critical on a 19 or 20.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 4th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 3rd.

[size=12pt]*POWER NAP*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You cast this spell as you are laying down to sleep.  You receive a long rests benefits in 1 minute.  You do not, however, recover spells cast or recover abilities.  You heal damage, and recover from attack actions such as a Vampires bite or a Shadows strength drain.

[size=12pt]*PUSSYWILLOW*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
When casting this spell you gain Advantage with Constitution Saving Throws, and Dexterity (Stealth) and Wisdom (Medicine) Checks.  Your Type changes to Plant temporarily as well.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.


[size=12pt]*SLICE AND DICE*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
Choose one creature within the spells range that has natural weapons.  Attacks with those weapons do an additional die of damage for the duration of the spell.  For example, if the target has a claw doing 1d6, it now does 2d6.  If it does 2d4, it now does 3d4.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 5th level or higher, you can target one additional creature for each slot level above 6th.


[size=12pt]*WALK WITH PURPOSE KITTY*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, your movement speed cannot be lowered by difficult terrain, and you cannot gain Disadvantage with Dexterity (Acrobatics, Stealth) or Strength (Athletics) Checks.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Debi's Doofus Maker*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Any living creature of your choice that gets within 20 feet of you must make an Intelligence Save, or take Disadvantage on all Intelligence based rolls, including skill checks, saving throws, and attack rolls.


[size=12pt]*Doctor Kethrian's All Purpose Solution*[/size]
_6th Level Evocation (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 300 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You create a swarm of energy that looks like little flaming little debbil kitties that hunt down your foes.  Upon completion of the spell you summon 5 flaming debbil kitties.  Each round the caster may direct one of the Debbil Kitties at a target as a Bonus Action (debbil kitties not used before the spells duration expires disappear harmlessly).  Once directed at a target the debbil kitty flies towards it unerringly and explodes doing 5d6 fire damage in a 10 foot area.  If cast at night, or within areas of strong evil (such as the Area of Effect of a Desecrate or Evil Weather Spell) it does necrotic damage instead.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 6th level or higher, you summon one additional debbil kitty.

[size=12pt]*Curse a la Chemus*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutationt_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Your curse renders your target vulnerable to catnip.  If the target fails a Wisdom Save it experiences a surge of unexplained euphoria whenever it touches or ingests catnip, suffering a Disadvantage on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks for as long as he maintains contact (which he will not willingly break) with the evil weed, plus 1d6 rounds after (if he ingests it it lasts for 1d6 hours).  Your victim will have to make a Wisdom Save (same DC) to not roll about in catnip and suffer these ill effects if he finds some.  This can be removed by Wish, Miracle, Remove Curse or any other spell that would remove Bestow Curse.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Draco's Night Time Shenanigans*[/size]
_3rd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 ft. 
*Components:* V, S, M (large nut)
*Duration:* 1 Minute
Your curse causes effects similar to what cat 'owners' refer to as 'crazy hour', with a dash of schizophrenia thrown in.  In most ways this works like the Confusion Spell if your victim fails his Save, with the exception of it only affecting a single target and some differing effects:

1: Attack caster with melee or ranged weapons (or move towards caster if ranged attack is not possible), with Disadvantage to the roll for not bothering to aim properly. 

2: The creature can act and move normally.

3-5:  Stare fixedly into the nothingness, daring it to stare back (i.e. the target does nothing).

6-7: Attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a familiar counts as part of the subject's self), with a -2 Penalty to the roll for not bothering to aim properly.

8-10: Attack nearest creature, with Disadvantage to the roll for not bothering to aim properly.

At the end of each of its turns, an affected target can make a Wisdom saving throw. If it succeeds, this effect ends for that target.

[size=12pt]*Unca Maat's Fond Embrace*[/size]
_3rd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
Your spell causes your opponent to ignore everything in order to spend time cuddling you.  The creature you touch must make a Wisdom Saving Throw or spend it's rounds cuddling you, during which time other creatures have Advantage on their attack rolls against it.  If it is attacked or has another spell cast on it that isn't beneficial, the spell ends immediately. At the end of each of its turns, an affected target can make a Wisdom saving throw. If it succeeds, this effect ends for that target.

[size=12pt]*Ejo's Extemporaneous Enhancement*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (small cat statuette)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, the creature you touch gains one extra use of any class ability that has a limited number of uses.  If it has no such class ability, it increases the Save DC of any one attack, spell or ability by +2 for the spells duration.  If the target also has nothing that requires a saving throw, it gains Advantage on any one Saving Throw for the spells duration.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Norr's Nifty Rebuke*[/size]
_2nd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You touch a target and scritch behind it's ears or under it's chin (aka you make a melee touch attack) while muttering cutesy witticisms like "Whose Mama's widdle baby?" or "Whose got a furry little mustache?".  If it fails it's Save, one of two things generally happen.  Roll a die.  On an even result it's will is crushed by the combined shame felt by pets everywhere after being exposed to their 'owners' affections, and it has Disadvantage on attack rolls, saving throws, and ability checks.  On an odd result it flips out and screams gibberish ("THERE IS NO FURRY LITTLE MUSTACHE, THERE IS ONLY ZUUL!") and attacks everyone within reach other than the caster.  It has Advantage on attack rolls, and will not stop until the spell stops, or everyone but the caster is dead.


[size=12pt]*Veekie's Sage Advice*[/size]
_5th Level Divination (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (incense, 50 GP)
*Duration:* 1 Minute
This is identical to the Divination spell, but you can ask a number of questions equal to your casting ability modifier.  For example, if you have a 17 Wisdom, you can ask three questions.  you also don't suffer the 25% failure chance for asking more than one question per long rest.


[size=12pt]*Lix Lorn's Patented Cat Scan*[/size]
_4th Level Divination (Ritual)_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (small wooden cat)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Choose any target within 30 feet, which must make a Wisdom Saving Throw.  Each round of the spell you can learn one of the following bits of information: What conditions it currently has, whether or not there are any spells currently affecting it, whether or not it has hit point damage, it's alignment, or which one of it's Saving Throws is the lowest (more than one if several are tied for last place).

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Sir Shadow's Sneaky Serf of Sneakinesses*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 100 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
This spell turns your Familiar into an exotic, somewhat unidentifiable Humanoid (well it looks Humanoid any way, it's Type doesn't change).  This Humanoid acts as your servant, lackey, and if truly unlucky your meat shield as well.  It's changes are as follows:

Size increases to Small.

It gains Temporary Hit Points equal to your Casting Ability Modifier plus your Proficiency Bonus.

Armor Class becomes 10 plus your Proficiency Bonus, unless it is already higher.

Land speed increases to 30 feet.

Strength and Intelligence scores increase by +4.

Th Familiar becomes Humanoid in form, and can use any armor, tools or weapons you are proficient with.  It keeps all other movement speeds and abilities of the base creature.



[size=12pt]*You're Not Fat, You're Fluffy*[/size]
_6th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (a it of fur)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Your target gains Disadvantage on Dexterity checks and saving throws.  It also loses it's Dexterity modifier on Armor Class and Initiative rolls.  If it is wearing armor, it also gains Disadvantage on Strength checks and saving throws.


[size=12pt]*Force Beam*[/size]
_9th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Sight
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
One creature you can see must make a Dexterity saving throw or take 40d6 Force damage on a failed save, and half damage on a successful one.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*BOOM!*[/size]
_9th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 1 Mile
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Force bombs plummet to the ground at four different points you can see within range. Each creature in a 40-foot-radius sphere centered on each point you choose must make a Dexterity saving throw. The sphere spreads around corners. A creature takes 30d6 force damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one. A creature in the area of more than one force bomb iis affected only once.


[size=12pt]*Machinegun*[/size]
_5th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (60 foot Cone)
*Components:* V, S, M (a lead ball)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
When cast, Machinegun floods the area of effect with a spray of 'bullets'.  Each creature in a 60-foot cone must make a Dexterity saving throw. A creature takes 8d8 Force damage on a failed save, or half as much damage on a successful one.
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 6th level or higher, the damage increases by 1d8 for each slot level above 5th.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Delay In-fur-mities*[/size]
_6th Level Abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M (a sprig of mint)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
The recipient of the spell temporarily becomes immune to the following for the spells duration:  Any sort of Petrification, Polymorph or shapeshifting effect may be suppressed for the duration of the spell as a Reaction by the recipient.  This also includes Lycanthropy.  Your movement cannot be impeded (effects are similar to the Freedom of Movement spell).


[size=12pt]*Furbearer*[/size]
_7th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 60 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
For the duration of the spell, any creature approaching within 30 ft. of the target must make a Wisdom save or become convinced that the target is a mutant example of a species commonly hunted for their fur, and their pelt is horribly valuable.  All protestations aside, those failing the Saving Throw will not stop until they have removed the targets non-existent fur. Usually the spell expires before the target can be given a full body shave.


[size=12pt]*Furbish*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a bit of fur from an animal considered to be valuable)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Your spell polishes metal weapons and armor of the target until they are all sparkly like chrome.  For the duration of the spell, if the holder/wearer of the item is struck by a spell or Action using bright light or doing Radiant damage, the opponent casting the spell/effect must make a Willpower Save or be Blinded 1d4 rounds.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Furbyl*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S, M 
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You give life to a creepy, clockwork children's toy that can talk and move.  In most ways this is exactly like a more powerful version of the Beget Bobun spell, but it creates a Furby.  The material component is the clockwork that becomes a Furby.  See below for Furby stats.




[size=12pt]*Furcate*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (small tuning fork)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
You divide an opponent into two or more smaller, weaker targets if it fails it's Save.  The victim is split into a number of small duplicates depending on your caster Level: 1-6 (splits in two), 7-10 (splits in three), 11+ (splits in four).  The size of the duplicates are 1 Size Category smaller if there are two or three duplicates, 2 Size Categories smaller if there are 4 duplicates.  Hit Dice are split as evenly as possible among them, for example a 5th Level Barbarian would become two 2nd Level Barbarians and one 1st Level Barbarian.  Hit points, saves, skills, BAB, etc are recalculated.  Ability Scores of each duplicate are dropped by 2 for each duplicate (i.e. for two duplicates, all their stats are -2.  For three duplicates their stats are -4.  In addition the victim is Stunned for 1 round as he splits apart.


[size=12pt]*Furlough*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, M (slip of pink paper)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 8 hours
If your target fails his save, he fires or suspends an employee of your choice from their job, and refuses to rehire or compensate them in any way until the spell is done.  Often used to get rid of troublesome officials that stand in the Guilds way.

----------


## Bhu

Things have not gone well this week, I'll get stuff up shortly.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Furment*[/size]
_1st Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 10 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a bit of yeast)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
All nonmagical liquid within a 5-foot-radius sphere centered on a point of your choice within range is converted to alcohol.  Good for bribing guards.


[size=12pt]*Furn*[/size]
_1st Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (a seed)
*Duration:* 1 Hour
One square within range becomes filled with tall grass or bushes, heavily obscuring anything else present.  Usually used for hiding in natural areas.


[size=12pt]*Furnace*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Bonus Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
The next creature you grapple takes 3d6 Fire damage.  It takes another 3d6 damage each round you maintain the grapple, for the spells duration.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Furnish*[/size]
_6th Level Illusion_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Target:* See Text
*Components:* V, S, M (a silver piece)
*Duration:* Special
*At Higher Levels:* When you cast this spell using a spell slot of 7th level or higher, the cube increases by 5 feet for each slot level above 6th
Your spell reads the mind of your victim before crafting an item they want or need for you.  You cast this spell before engaging a target in conversation, and the spell tells you what item your opponent wants if he fails a Wisdom Save.  Typically this is used when the caster has nothing, but needs something to bargain with, and needs it to be what his target wants.  The spell then crafts said item as per the Creation spell, which takes about 1 Minute, and the item lasts as long as it would for the aforementioned spell.


[size=12pt]*Further*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Choose any one class ability (Rage, Bardic Inspiration, etc.) that has a duration, or spell in effect on the creature touched.  That ability or effect has it's duration doubled.  This does not need to be used on an effect that is beneficial to the target.


[size=12pt]*Furtive*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (black kerchief)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
When casting the spell, you gain Advantage on Wisdom Saving Throws, and Dexterity (Stealth) and Charisma (Deception) Checks.  For the duration of the spell you can use your bonus action on your turn to feint, choosing one creature within 5 feet of you as your target. You have advantage on your next attack roll against that creature this turn. If that attack hits, add your casting ability modifier to the damage.  Until the spell ends you can't cast other spells.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Furvor*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 90 ft.
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Creatures of your choice that you can see within range and that can hear you add your spellcasting ability modifier to their Initiative rolls, as do you.


[size=12pt]*Purrblind*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:*  150 feet
*Components:* V, S, M
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You blast the mind of a creature that you can see within range, attempting to shatter its intellect and awareness. The target takes 4d6 psychic damage and must make an Intelligence saving throw.

On a failed save, the creatures Intelligence and Wisdom scores become 1. The creature cant cast spells, activate magic items, understand language, or communicate in any intelligible way. The creature can, however, identify its friends, follow them, and even protect them.

At the end of every 30 days, the creature can repeat its saving throw against this spell. If it succeeds on its saving throw, the spell ends. The spell can also be ended by Greater Restoration, Heal, or Wish.


[size=12pt]*Purrceive*[/size]
_7th Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (cat's eye gem)
*Duration:* 1 Hour
This spell gives the willing creature you touch the ability to see things as they actually are. For the duration, the creature has truesight, notices secret doors hidden by magic, and can see into the Ethereal Plane, all out to a range of 120 feet.  You also know the exact location and type of any coins, gems, or weapons in the field of vision.  Additionally you can name 1 specific item, and if it is present you know it's location as well.


[size=12pt]*Purrcussion*[/size]
_7th Level Evocation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (50 foot radius)
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Letting you play the drums is like unleashing a force of nature.  To maintain this spell you must continue playing the drums, but so long as you play any creatures of your choice within range must make a Constitution Save.  Failing the Save means they are Restrained, Prone, and are Deafened for the duration of this spell plus one round after.   If the Save succeeds, then each square they move towards you counts as two squares, effectively halving their movement.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Purrfidy*[/size]
_5th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 ft.
*Components:* V, M (silver piece)
*Duration:* 30 days (but see below)
You place a magical command on a creature that you can see within range, forcing it to carry out some act of betrayal.  This betrayal can be as simple as name calling, a lie at the right place and time, or even murder.  If the creature can understand you, it must succeed on a Wisdom saving throw or become charmed by you for the duration. While the creature is charmed by you, it takes 5d10 psychic damage each time it acts in a manner directly counter to your instructions, but no more than once each day. A creature that cant understand you is unaffected by the spell.  You can end the spell early by using an action to dismiss it. A Remove Curse, Greater Restoration, or Wish spell also ends it.  Committing the act of betrayal also ends it.


[size=12pt]*Purrforate*[/size]
_9th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Sight
*Components:* V, S, M (holy symbol)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
Ceiling Cat reaches down from the sky and spears your opponent with his claw.  The target takes 10d6 Force damage, and any items it is holding or wearing that increase it's Armor Class or Saving Throws are disintegrated.  Any spell effect on the target increasing it's Armor Class or Saving Throws ends. 


[size=12pt]*Purrformance*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
After you cast this spell, any time you give someone a Bardic Inspiration Die, they have an Hour to use it instead of 10 Minutes.


[size=12pt]*Purrfume*[/size]
_2nd Level Transmmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (flower)
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You may temporarily alter someone's scent.  You can make them smell like a different species, or even a specific member of said species.  While this may seem useless it is not.  It can easily fool creatures who track by scent, or beings who have a Blindsight ability that has a scent component (we're looking at you Grimlocks).  Plus, what horse will pull a cart when the driver smells like wolf pee?  You can also make their scent strong or overpowering, thus giving anyone Advantage on Wisdom (Perception) based checks against them.  Creatures with Keen Smell can automatically know the targets location as long as they are within 60 feet.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Purrgative*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (skunk gland)
*Duration:* Instantaneous
You may use this spell to turn any liquid into a substance that makes it's drinker pray for death.  Anyone partaking of this liquid takes 4d6 Necrotic damage. The target must make a Constitution saving throw. On a failed save, it becomes Incapacitated until the end of its next turn..  


[size=12pt]*Purrgatory*[/size]
_6th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 30 days
This is identical to Geas, with one exception.  Whenever the target takes psychic damage from the spell, it also gains one level of exhaustion that can only be removed magically.


[size=12pt]*Purrge*[/size]
_9th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 150 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 hour
You convince the peasants it's time to BURN THIS MOTHER DOWN!  Choose any 10 creatures within range, and force them  to make a Wisdom Save..  Anyone failing the save loses his mind and begins destroying or setting fire to whatever is around him, and will fight to the death anyone attempting to stop him.  Effectively they also gain the benefits of the Barbarian Rage ability (1st Level benefits only).  Oddly they don't attack other people unless they are attacked themselves, someone tries to stop them, or they run out of things to bust up before the duration of the spell ends.


[size=12pt]*Purrger*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 30 days
The next time your target is asked a question they must make a Wisdom Saving Throw, or tell an obvious and egregious lie.  The spell ends once a lie is told, or the duration expires.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Purrky*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 150 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (Smiley face button)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
If they fail a Wisdom Save, the target of this spell become unbearably happy, and also very, very annoying.  They gain immunity to being Frightened and Charmed, but anyone not similarly affected by this spell is distracted by them, and take Disadvantage on all Attack rolls and Skill Checks if they fail a Wisdom Save.  This lasts for the duration of the spell, the murder of the original target, or being removed from sight/hearing range of them.  Mostly because the obnoxiously happy goobers next to them won't shut up about the TREES AND THE FLOWERS AND THE LITTLE CHIRPING BIRDS, OMG THE BIRDS...  The spell protects the caster from this, so he doesn't need to worry about wanting to kill himself because his companions are enraptured by how enormously blue today's sky is.


[size=12pt]*Purrport*[/size]
_3rd Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, M (drop of invisible ink)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Your spell allows you to convince someone that a written document or previous conversation with them meant something other than what it did.  Unfortunately it doesn't render him stupid, so the minute the spell wears off he goes right back to remembering you're full of crap.  So get what you want, and run like a squirrel in Church. 


[size=12pt]*Purrse*[/size]
_5th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You temporarily turn an ordinary purse, bag or sack into a Bag of Holding for the duration of this spell.  The bag can hold a maximum of 250 pounds, as long as the objects are less than 32 cubic feet.  When the spell ends all objects that cant normally fit inside appear on the ground next to it's holder.

[size=12pt]*Purrsecute*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Touch
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* 10 Days
Your spell singles a victim out for persecution by the local populace.  If he fails a Wisdom Save, anyone seeing him must Save as well or assume he is an outlaw wanted by the nearest government or other authority figure, and act accordingly.  Or maybe they suddenly believe all the vile stereotypes available to persons of your appearance.  Maybe they just think you're a Mindflayer cultist.  It's not an ideal spell to have placed on you in an open democracy, and can be downright deadly in a dictatorship ran by a paranoid madman.  For the spells duration the target has Disadvantage on all Charisma related Ability Checks against anyone else who fails the Wisdom Save from the spell.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Purrser*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
You spell causes others to perceive you (or whomever you place it on) as a naval Purser for the duration of the spell if they fail a Wisdom Save.  A Purser handles the money and supplies aboard merchant vessels, and is a Warrant Officer as well on military ships.  Just make sure you're off the ship before the spell ends.  Often used to pose as officers to purchase supplies on a line of credit used by legitimate businesses, or to wreak havoc with rich merchants or military vessels (or get supplies for poorer ones).


[size=12pt]*Purrsevere*[/size]
_9th Level Abjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
For the duration of the spell you automatically succeed on all Saving Throws.


[size=12pt]*Purrsue*[/size]
_9th Level Divination_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
This is generally identical to Legend Lore except as noted above, and as follows: Only A Wish or Mind Blank negates this spell, or direct intervention by a deity.


[size=12pt]*Purrsuivant*[/size]
_6th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Your spell makes others perceive you (or another creature you designate) as an Officer of Arms if they fail a Save, and gives you (or the designated creature) Advantage on Intelligence (History) Checks, or any Intelligence or Charisma Checks made regarding royalty or the nobility.  Not quite as useful as Purrser, but it does allow for lots of shenanigans with royalty and public spectacle.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Purrvey*[/size]
_3rd Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Round
*Range:* Self
*Components:* V, S, M (an ad for a product)
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You can magically summon needed supplies.  For the duration of spell you can create any one non-magical item costing no more than 10 GP per caster Level.  This includes expendable items such as ammo, and tools sets such as Mason tools.  Material component is any advertisement.


[size=12pt]*Purrveyance*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (wax seal)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
Your spell causes anyone who sees you to believe you (or a creature you designate) have the Kings (or other nobles) authority to requisition goods and services for his use if they fail a Wisdom Save.  Fairly similar to Purser, but allows you to steal from royalty instead of merchants.


[size=12pt]*Purrview*[/size]
_8th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (law enforcement badge)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
This spell causes anyone who sees you to perceive you (or another creature you designate) as whatever vague authority figure you have announced yourself to be (whatever the local law enforcement is).  They'll follow your orders within reason, but to carry out the ruse it helps a lot to know about local laws and enforcement.  For example, if the local towns rules are enforced by the Sheriff and his Deputies, you can claim to be a Deputy, as long as you act like one.  Otherwise your victim gets a chance to make another Save to break your spells effect. 


[size=12pt]*Repurrpose*[/size]
_4th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30  feet
*Components:* V, S, M (miniature blacksmith's hammer)
*Duration:* 1 Hour
You can temporarily turn any unattended object into another object.  For the duration of the spell you can turn any unattended, non-magical object of 50 lbs. or less into any other non-magical object of the same weight or less.  For example you could turn a 30 pound barrel into a statue of any kind of substance (as long as it also weighed 30 pounds or less), or a bedroll, or even a gold coin.  The shenanigans practically write themselves.  You cannot use this to create poisons or alchemical substances.  Focus is a miniature blacksmith's hammer.

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Supurrfluous*[/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Choose one creature within range to make a Wisdom Save.  If your victim fails his Save, you can convince him any one action is unnecessary (no matter how necessary it might be).  He will only refrain from taking said action for as long as the spell lasts.  For example, you can ask him not to attack, not to tell on you for something, not to ring a bell, etc.


sorry there's only one spell, it's been a terrible week

----------


## Bhu

[size=12pt]*Schrodinger's Box*[/size]
_9th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (cube of rare metals worth 50 GP)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour1 Hour
A box of pure Force (cube really) appears next to the target creature.  This is identical in all ways to the Forcecage spell with a few exceptions.  The biggest is that the box is always appropriately sized for the creature you choose to target with the spell, and it always moves so as to remain adjacent to him.  Each turn the target must make a Charisma Save or be drawn into the cube of force.  If the Save is successful he remains outside the cube, but must still make subsequent saves on following rounds.  While inside the cube of force he must also make a Save each round or be teleported back outside into an adjacent square (the cube remains immobile while the target is inside).  If he is teleported back outside, and there is no viable empty space to go to, he must make a Charisma Save or take 5d6 Force damage.  If the Save is successful he takes half damage and remains in the box.  If he has somewhere to go, or he is still in when the spells duration ends, or it is dispelled in some manner (such as an Antimagic Field), he must make a similar Save or 5d6 Force damage (if successful he just takes half damage).  If the victim is placed in the box at any time, and dies as a result, it becomes an Undead of whatever type is appropriate.


[size=12pt]*Schrodinger's Mislead*[/size]
_9th Level Transmutation_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* Self (500 feet)
*Components:* V, S, M (small clay statuette of yourself)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 10 Minutes
A puff of smoke momentarily conceals you, and when it parts there are two of you occupying your square.  One is an Illusory double that acts according to your pre-programmed demands in the manner of a Project Image spell.  So long as you and the double remain in range, there is a 50% when you are attacked that you Teleport to the doubles location instead of being hit.


[size=12pt][b]Schrodinger's Paradox/b][/size]
_4th Level Enchantment_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 30 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (cube of rare metals worth 50 GP)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Hour
For the duration of the spell, any time the target creature is unobserved odd things can happen.  Whenever no other creature on the board can see it (which for purposes of this spell will be PC's, NPC's, and Monsters), whether due to hiding, total concealment or invisibility (or other effect) it has a 50% chance of having several problems.  First off, if it remains unobserved for at least 1 round, there is a 50% chance it must make an additional Charisma Save, or take 10d6 Force damage when it becomes observed again.  Also when an event happens that would allow it to be observed, there is a 50% chance that it (or it's corpse) is no longer there, having teleported to a random location within one mile where the current creatures involved in the encounter cannot see it.


[size=12pt]*SCHRODINGER SMASH!l*[/size]
_9th Level Conjuration_
*Casting Time:* 1 Action
*Range:* 500 feet
*Components:* V, S, M (cube of rare metals worth 50 GP)
*Duration:* Concentration, up to 1 Minute
Choose one  point within the spell's range, and it affects a 60 foot radius from that point.  Outside the area of effect, observers see a Gargantuan cat playing in a box.  Inside the area of effect the sky is raining hell, and the dead walk the earth.  Anytime an attack is made there is a 50% chance the target isn't actually there, and instead the target reappears in the nearest available unoccupied square.  Anytime a corpse is observed (make a Spot roll for anyone in it's vicinity) there is a 50% chance it reanimates as a Zombie and begins attacking anything near it until the spell expires and it becomes a corpse again.  All beings within the spells area of effect are Confused as per the spell so long as they remain inside.  Constructs are Slowed instead.   Any living creature has a 50% chance per round of it's Type changing to Undead.  Any Undead has a 50% chance per sound of reverting to it's former Type.

----------

